# Der ultimative Zombieapokalypse Überlebensplan



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Wer kennt es nicht man wacht eines Morgens auf und draussen herrscht das totale Chaos. Ein Virus hat die Toten wieder zum Leben erweckt und man sitzt jetzt in seiner Wohnung fest. Polizei, Feuerwehr, Krankenhäuser usw. all das gibt es nicht mehr. Das Militär kümmert sich lieber um irgendwelche Politiker,Wissenschaftler usw. und bereitet ihre Rettung vor. Der einfache Bauarbeiter,Lehrer, Kinoberteiber usw. zählt nicht wirklich zu den Personen die gerettet werden müssen. Wenn man zu dieen Personen gehören sollte ist man also auf sich allein gestellt. 

Unser erster Gedanke gilt natürlich unseren Familien, Freunden, Verwandten usw.

In meinem Szenario gehen wir davon aus das ihr es schafft nur einen Teil eurer Familie zu retten. Ja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof denn wer glaubt allen ernstes das man jeden vor einem Zombie retten könnte? Sollte euer Familienmitglied rein zufällig auf einem Friedhof oder in einem Krankenhaus arbeiten. Vergesst es sie sind so gut wie tot. Es gibt auch noch einige andere Berufszweige die leider eine sehr geringe Chance haben diese Apokalypse sofort zu überleben. Nunja shit happens.

So jetzt kommen wir zu meinem Plan den ihr gerne falls dieser Fall eintreten sollte so umsetzen könnt. Natürlich eigenet sich mein Plan auch für Alieninvasionen, Naturkatastrophen biblischen Ausmasses oder für etwaige unvorhergesehene Ereignisse. Wahlweise dann das Wort Zombie durch Alien,Mensch oder was auch immer ersetzen.

Punkt 1 wären die wichtigsten Regeln die man befolgen sollte falls draussen Zombies auf einen lauern.

1a. DIe wichtigste aller Regeln lautet: Zombies könnne nur getötet werden wenn man ihr Gehirn zerstört oder den Kopf abtrennt. Allerdings empfiehlt es sich nur in Notfällen in den Nahkampf zu gehen. Da die Ansteckungsgefahr so um fast 100% steigt. Lieber aus weiter Ferne mit diversen Schusswaffen die Zombies aus dem Weg räumen lautet die Devise.

1b. Einmal infiziert ist die betroffene Person sofort dem Tod geweiht. Die Inkubationszeit des Virus beträgt von sofort bis mehrere Stunden jeden Zeitraum. Exakt wird man das nur wissen wenn man wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen vornimmt. Für uns normale Personen fällt aber sowas flach. Also gehen wir immer vom worst case aus. Das heisst für uns infizierte Personen werden sofort mit einem Kopfschuss ins Jenseits befördert. Ja es klingt hart und es tut mir ja auch leid aber wer will schon als Zombie enden?

1c. Das Virus wird meistens über einen Biss übertragen. Es gibt seltene Fälle in denen es auch anders geht aber davon gehen wir jetzt mal nicht aus.

1d. Meidet Grossstädte denn dort ist die Anzahl der Zombies logischerweise am höchsten!

2. Waffen,Ausrüstung,Fahrzeuge,Lebensmittel und medizinisches Personal.

2a. Als Waffe eignet sich alles was nicht angeschraubt ist. Natürlich sollte man Schusswaffen als erstes organisieren dafür eignen sich die ganzen Bundeswehrsilos die über ganz Deutschland verteilt sind. Deren Aufenthalt ist aber nicht immer bekannt und man braucht gewisse Zugangscodes also gilt unser Hauptaugenmerk den Kasernen,Waffenläden,Sportgeschäften und Polizeirevieren. Zu den Fahrzeugen komme ich später. 

2b. Die beste Waffe sorgsam wählen: Da wir nicht in den USA leben sind Waffenläden rar gesät. Das heisst wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst. Viele Überlebende werden sich also mit Sportutensilien zufrieden geben müssen. Geeignete Waffen sind alle Arten von Schlägern,Stichwaffen,Kettensägen und unkonventionelle Gegenstände wie Strassenschilder,Mülltonnen,Molotovcocktails usw. Achtung mit den meisten Waffen aus Sportgeschäften muss man in den Nahkampf geehen also ist die Ansteckungsgefahr enorm. 

2c. Schusswaffen: Falls ihr jetzt denkt höhö ich bin der Oberpro in CS,CoD usw. ich hau jeden Zombie mit Oneshot weg der irrt gewaltig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den Bundeswehrsoldaten unter uns muss ich das ja nicht grossartig erklären wie man eine Waffe handhabt. Für die die noch nie eine Waffe abgefeuert haben ist es wichtig das ihr die Waffe immer entsichert bevor ihr losballert. Es empfiehlt sich immer mindestens einen in der Gruppe zu haben der Armeeerfahrung vorweisen kann oder Sportschütze,Jäger usw ist. Das Nachladen von den verschiedenen Schusswaffen gestaltet sich nicht besonders kompliziert. Magazine auch Clips genannt werden einfach mit einem Schalter aus der Waffe befördert und mit den Magazinen wieder nachgeladen. Einfach reinstecken weiter ballern. Schwieriger ist es da schon Revolver oder alle möglichen Arten von Schrotflinten zu laden. Jede Patrone muss einzeln geladen werden. Da dies sehr zeitaufwendig ist benutzen wir diese Waffen nur im äussersten Notfall. Übt es ein paar mal vorher in einem sicheren Unterschlupf bevor ihr auf die Jagd nach allem was überlebensnotwendig ist geht. 

Ps: Personen die mit dem Umgang von Waffen ausgebildet sind werden in den Überlebensgruppen sehr gern gesehen und ihr solltet keine Probleme damit haben die ein oder andere Frau damit rumzukriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denkt dran die Welt steht am Abgrund also muss sie wiederbevölkert werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2d. Panzerung und Ausrüstung: Körperpanzerung klingt auf dem ersten Blick ganz toll allerdings sollte man sich nicht überladen da dies einen doch sehr in der Bewegung einschränken kann. Da man nicht an jeder Ecke eine volle GSG 9 Panzerung rumliegen sieht empfehlen sich schusssichere Westen, Helme aller Art, Sportkleidung (also Armschoner,Knieschoner usw.). Was ich absolut nicht empfehlen kann sind Ritterrüstungen, Kettenhemde oder generell alles was sperrig und schwer ist. Mobilität und Flexibilität ist das A und O in einer Zombieapokalypse. Batterien,Generatoren usw. sollte man sich auch noch besorgen. 

2e. Fahrzeuge: Ja ich weiss es ist sehr verlockend einfach den nächstbesten Sportwagen aus einem Autohaus zu klauen und damit ordentlich rumzuheizen. Allerdings landet ihr so nur unnötig schneller im Grab als durch einen Zombie. Es empfiehlt sich keine Sportwagen sondern am besten Geländewagen zu organisieren. Die Vorteile dadurch sind man hat sehr viel Stauraum für alles mögliche und Sitze für mehrere Personen. Sich allein durchkämpfen endet zu 99% tödlich. Sportwagen eigenen sich aber herrvoragend als Aufklärer also schadet es nicht 1-2 dabei zu haben.

Fahrzeugupgrades: Baut einfach alles ran was euer Herz begehrt. Sehr nützlich sind Kenntnisse von den Folgen des A-Teams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Raketenwerfer und automatische Geschütze sind zwar ein Highlight jeder Waffenmesse aber wird man wohl nur schwer rankommen also müssen wir uns mal wieder mit dem begnügen was man so findet. Da es auf den Strassen viele liegengebliebene Autos bzw. auch Autowracks geben wird befestigt vorher an eurem Wagen eine Art Schneeschieber oder Rammbock. Design und Farbe bleibt euch überlassen. Wichtig ist nur das ihr Barrikaden und Fahrzeuge aus dem Weg räumen könnt. 

Ps: Benzin ist jetzt mehr wert als alles andere und ihr solltet euch soviel wie möglich besorgen. Wahlweise einen Tanklastzug in den Konvoi mit aufnehmen.

2f. Lebensmittel: Grundsätzlich gilt da höchstwahrscheinlich der Strom ausgefallen ist alles was man in Kühlschränken findet zuerst auf die Essbarkeit zu überprüfen. Danach widmet man sich Konserven,Produkte die lange Haltbarkeit haben und allem was man so findet und für essbar hält. Besorgt euch am besten in einer Bibliothek oder Buchhandlung Bücher über Pilze und essbare Pflanzen sowie Erste Hilfe und Überlebenshandbücher. Den Playboy und die hiesige Autozeitschrift dagegen könnt ihr liegenlassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr habt wichtigere Probleme als das.

Alles was mit Kohlensäure verstezt ist wird mit zunehmender Zeit ungeniessbar also besorgt euch hauptsächlich Wasser, Wasser und nochmals Wasser. Obst und Gemüse sollte man hauptsächlich noch in Gärten finden. Süssigkeiten halten sehr lange auch davon einiges mitnehmen ebenso Powerriegel,Müsliriegel usw. Milch hingegen wird man nur noch von Kühen bekommen.

2e: Medizinisches Personal: Das was jetzt kommt hängt von den Personen ab die sich euch anschliessen. Eine Krankenschwester,Arzt oder mit sehr grossem Glück Sanitäter macht sich in eurer Gruppe immer gut. Da ihr nicht immer mit heiler Haut davonkommen werdet braucht ihr früher oder später ärztliche Versorgung. Das heisst nicht unbedingt das ihr das erstbeste Krankenhaus plündern geht denn durch die Leichenhalle ist dort unter anderem die Zombiemasse am grössten. Also konzentrieren wir uns auf Apotheken,Arztpraxen usw. Wieder einmal gilt alles mitnehmen was nützlich erscheint. Schmerzmittel, Antibiotika, Mullbinden usw. solltet ihr reichlich mitnehmen.

Ps: Bei einer Infizierung rate ich immernoch den Kopfschuss anzuwenden. Versucht auf keinen Fall den Infizierten irgendwie am Leben zu erhalten.

3. Die Wahl des richtigen Unterschlupfes: Geeignet wären Häuser mit Zäunen oder Mauern die idealerweise nur einen Eingang haben oder Bauernhöfe die man nach allen Seiten absichern kann. Perfekt wären Bunker oder unterirdische Militäranlagen. Falls ihr so etwas findet solltet ihr zuerst einen Spähtrupp entsenden der die Häuser gründlich untersucht. Dann besorgt man sich alternative Stromquellen wie zB Generatoren,Batterien usw. Ich würde auch davon absehen Parties zu feiern oder sonst etwas zu tun was sehr grossen Lärm erzeugt denn die Zombies sind zwar dumm aber nicht taub. DIe Häuser werden dementsprechend auch verbarrikadiert. Eine gute Verteidigungsstellung ist das wichtigste.

PS: Eine einsame Insel hört sich zuerst ganz toll an aber ohne ausreichende Verpflegung ist dieser Plan zum scheitern verurteilt.

4. Wohin soll man gehen wenn alles zum Teufel geht? Zuerst sollte man die Grossstädte meiden so gut es geht. Überlebende werden sofort in die Gruppe aufgenommen. Jetzt steht man vor der Wahl entweder man sucht sich ein schönes Plätzchen und wartet auf Rettung oder man durchstreift weiter das Land auf der Suche nach Hilfe in Form von Militär, Regierung usw. 

Ihr könnt gern eure eigenen Punkte entwerfen und hier posten.

Das sind fürs Erste nur die Basics die man wissen sollte.


----------



## Stancer (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich gehöre zum Militär und sitz mit einem geretteten Wissenschaftler in einem Bunker und verfolge das Geschehen auf einer Aussenkamera. Natürlich haben wir Verpflegung für die nächsten 3 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

1A! wenn mir was brauchbares einf'lt kommts dayu, aber so in etwa wuerde ich das auch angehen!

@ Stancer!  mach aus *DEM *Wissenschaftler *EINE *Wissenschaftlerin und die sache is perfeckt^^
allerdingts is das wohl nen wunschtram.

Hm, ich wohn in nem recht großen 6 Stöckigen Betonbau. ob sich das zu ner gesicherten "Festung" ummbauen lassen würde.
Probleme wären da natürlich die Fenster im Erdgeschoss und zu den Kellern. aber zumindest letztere sind klein und von haus aus vergittert.
Eingangänge gibts 2, einmal Fronttür (leider wie so oft verglast) und die zur garage, dessen tür allerdings recht masiv und aus Eisen ist!


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2009)

ich schwanke in meiner Meinung ob ich in so einem Fall noch schnell eine Frau organisiere zwecks Fortbestehen der Menschheit oder das lieber lasse wenn ich solche threads lese...ausserdem fallen die eh immer gleich um wenn die ein Zombie sehen,oder bleiben einfach mal etwas länger stehen vor Schreck,obwohl sie sieben bis achtmal so schnell wie die laufen könnte,da die Zombies sich ja gerne auch mal schlurfend und humpelnd in Zeitlupe fortbewegen..oder sie schauen nochmal genau nach ob sie nach einem Gewehrtreffer wirklich tot sind und gehen nochmal gaaaanz nah ran an die "Leiche"...


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Oktober 2009)

und wir kriegen euch doch! **geifer** Hiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnn......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1+ mit sternchen dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast wohl viel 28 days later und resident evil geguckt wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

man jetz läst mich der gedanke neme los unser Wohngebäute zu ner Fetsung auszubauen xD

ich liebe Fetungen und defensievanlagen :>

ich glaub ich mach mir ma nen "umgestalltungsplan"


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> man jetz läst mich der gedanke neme los unser Wohngebäute zu ner Fetsung auszubauen xD
> 
> ich liebe Fetungen und defensievanlagen :>
> 
> ...



ich habs da gut bei mir.... ham nen schönen balkon zur sonnen seite,wohnen ganz oben,haben ne tomaten pflanze (gesunde ernährung ist wichtig) und etliche bretter um die tür zu verschließen... ich geh einfach mal davon aus das zombies nicht klettern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja Zombies faszinierten mich aber schon als Kind seitdem ich das erste mal Tanz der Teufel gesehen hatte. Wenn ich auch nur einem Menschen durch diesen thread das Leben rette wars das wert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens über die echten Zombies bin ich auch recht gut informiert. Allerdings werden die ja zum arbeiten missbraucht und man erfährt leider nicht ob man die auf eine bestimmte Art töten muss. So wie es in den Filmen dargestellt wird ist es einfach nur logisch das wenn man das Gehirn zerstört jedes Lebewesen stirbt.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Natürlich eigenet sich mein Plan auch für Alieninvasionen, Naturkatastrophen biblischen Ausmasses oder für etwaige unvorhergesehene Ereignisse


Du hast das Schiff auf dem Dach Deines Büros vergessen! Siehe dazu in den Thread der Katastrophenvorsorge

Ansonsten nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (20. Oktober 2009)

ne ne mein haus is mir da zu unsicher... also nach deinem guide... wird zuerst mein bruder dran glauben (arbeitet im altenheim da wird er schnell draufgehen da die ja in krisenzeiten in lazarette etc umgewandelt werden =zombiealarm)
Meine Eltern tja nun die kann ich wohl auch schlecht retten da die sich bestimmt zu hause verbunkern wollen... dann muss ich wohl allein raus...hmm ich wohn in ner stadt von mittlerer größe und kenn eigentlich kaum waffengeschäfte in der nähe... dann muss ich  wohl das nehmen was mir zur verfügung steht hmm dann nehm ich mal die axt und ein paar hämmer die nagelpistole etc aus dem baumarkt um die ecke mit... was nehm ich denn am besten als gefährt grübel...mein mazda is dafür nich geschaffen... ah ich weiß den caddy von meinem(versorbenen) bruder... ja so müssts klappen... dann sich noch um die nahrungsversorgung kümmern ein paar überlebende einsammeln (hauptsächlich frauen und dann gehts ab ins alte kino und verbarikadieren^^
netter guide übrigens musste oft grinsen
mfg arthi


tante edith meint echte zombies? meinst du etwa den bericht das menschen durch vodoo wiederbelebt /bzw gezwungen werden auf zuckerrohrplantagen... glaub das wars... zu arbeiten... 

Ach ja übrigens das mit den Zombies kommt nicht erst mit den Filmen auf das gibt es schon seit jahrhunderten früher nannte man solche wesen wiedergänger... menschen die eigentlich tot sein sollten... da gabs dann auch verschiedene vorkehrungen  wie man sie begraben hat um das zu verhindern etc...


----------



## XXI. (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

da fällt mir grad noch was ein
der sicherste platz bei mir in der gegend wäre wohl praktiker....wieso? habt ihr euch schonmal die garten abteilung angeguckt? das is krass was die da an hämmern,äxten,sicheln,sensen haben O_o nehmt euch 10 starke leute mit drückt denen paar hämmern,äxte und sicheln mit und schon seid ihr sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da fällt mir grad noch was ein
> der sicherste platz bei mir in der gegend wäre wohl praktiker....wieso? habt ihr euch schonmal die garten abteilung angeguckt? das is krass was die da an hämmern,äxten,sicheln,sensen haben O_o nehmt euch 10 starke leute mit drückt denen paar hämmern,äxte und sicheln mit und schon seid ihr sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am besten gleich 10 Schreiner und Handwerker, dann kann man aus den Knochen hübsche Möbel basteln. Die Zombies sind ja eh schon tot und so verhindert man 100%ig, dass sie nicht mehr aufstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

und n paar verschanzen sich mit gewehren aufm klettergerüst der nächsten grundschule hrhrrr


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Am besten gleich 10 Schreiner und Handwerker, dann kann man aus den Knochen hübsche Möbel basteln. Die Zombies sind ja eh schon tot und so verhindert man 100%ig, dass sie nicht mehr aufstehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber wenn du pech hast beißt dir der stuhl in den arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (20. Oktober 2009)

ihhh bist du ekligXD wenn dann machste schon ein lagerfeuer mit den knochen aber doch keine möbel... is viel zu unbequemxD


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

jetzt muss ich an den lolchair denken das war sicher ein clownszombie


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenns zu weit geht nur sagen, dann lösch ich die Links raus. Sind auf den Bildern aber alles nur so Plastikdingens, also keine richtigen Skelette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas ist doch ganz süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ne Schädellampe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht auch ein Spürchen düsterer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wärs mit nem Schädelbecher?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knochenmesser hat man früher oft verwendet, die schneiden recht gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seht, aus Knochen und Schädeln kann man so Manches machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jetzt zurück zur Zombiediskussion. Wärs nicht eventuell effektiv, nach nem Zauberspruch zu suchen, um die Herrschaft über Zombies an sich reissen zu können? Dann hätte man seine eigne Zombiearmee!


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde wohl als erstes mein SIG 550 alias Sturmgewehr 90 aus dem Keller hohlen, Munition dafür finde ich in der Kaserne die c.a. 2km von meinem Haus entfernt ist.
Dort finde ich auch lustige Sachen wie Johnny (Büchsenfleisch) und Atombrot. Nicht sehr lecker aber beides haltbar bis in die Ewigkeit.
Da das Sturmgewehr 90 bekannt ist für seine Ladehemmungen, besorge ich mir noch eine Pistole im Waffengeschäft. Und für den Fall der Fälle habe ich noch ein Buschmesser bei mir zu Hause.
Was ist allerdings als Problem ansehe: Munition kann verdammt schwer sein.
Danach, würde ich möglichst viele überlebende suchen und mit ihnen erstmal nachsehen ob es rettungsprogramme durch die Regierung gibt. Ansonsten Nahrung zusammensuchen, ausharren und warten bis die Zombies verhungert sind.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Geht auch ein Spürchen düsterer:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo gibs das Ding?! :O Need!


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Im Dracula's Shop of Horror
Oder genauer hier
Kostet aber 200 $

:O Da gibts sogar ne komplette Ritterrüstung für 3100 $


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

200 Glocken ... dicke Kacke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, so wichtig ist es dann doch wieder nicht.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

kleine Frage, was würdet ihr in einen "Apocalypsekofer" Packen wenn ihr euch jetzt auf den totalen zusammenbruch der Zivilisation in den nächten 1-10 jahren vorbereiten müsstet.

größe ungefähr 40cm X 30cm X 20cm

Bitte aber nur "legal" erhältliche und reale dinge ^^

in arbeit:

-Metallbecher
-Plastiplane
-Wasserfilter
-Erstehilfematterialien (Antibiotika, Jodtabletten, Jod/Dessinfiktionsmittel, Mullbinden...) 
-diverse Pflanzensamen robuster Gemüsesorten
-Bücher über "essbares im Wald", "regionale Heilpflanzen", "basics des überlebens" und ähnliches reinpacken
-Schweizer Taschenmesser!
-Machete
-Grundwerkzeug
-Taschenlampe mitt eingebautem Dynamo
-Miniradio (das ich über Taschenlampendynamo betreiben kann)
-Funkgerät (das ich über Taschenlampendynamo betreiben kann)
-Kompas
-Landkarte mitt nützlichen Dingen wie Millitärstationen/Schutzräumen und natürlich den normalen angaben über Wälder/Städte
-Streichhölzer
-Klapschaufel und ne kleine Axt
-Draht / Angelschnur

Hm, ob das reinpast xD


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Erweiter mal das Messer auf ein Schweizer Taschenmesser, damit kann man am meisten anfangen. Oder eventuell Schweizer Taschenmesser + Machete.
Dazu noch ein GameBoy mit Sonnenkollektor, zusammen mit Tetris und Super Mario 1 und ich hätt auch was zu tun, wenns keine Zombies mehr gibt und sich rausstellen sollte, dass ich der letzte Mensch meiner Art war (sprich kein Weibchen mehr finden sollte).
Ahja, nicht zu vergessen: Ersatzunterhosen/-boxershorts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ersatzunterhosen/-boxershorts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm, wie wärs mit 1 die abwaschbar und shcnelltrocknend ist, ähnlich wie Badehosen...

ich weis is net apetitlich, aber man muss platz spaaren xD und beim rausrennen aus dem brenneden gebäude würd ich sicher net sagen "FUCK frische Unterhosen!"

..auch wenn je nach Situation die vileicht in dem Momment gebraucht werden xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Danach, würde ich möglichst viele überlebende suchen und mit ihnen erstmal nachsehen ob es rettungsprogramme durch die Regierung gibt. Ansonsten Nahrung zusammensuchen, ausharren und warten bis die Zombies verhungert sind.



Zombies können nicht verhungern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur die Infizierten in 28 days und weeks later starben daran aber das waren auch nicht wirklich Zombies. Ausserdem wenn es eine Alieinvasion wäre wüsstest du auch nicht ob die Aliens verhungern könnten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

ich würd da reinpacken
-mp3 player mit sonnenkollektor(ohne musik würd ich selber zum zombie werden..... braaaaaaains)
-axt,messer und hammer ( um schnell sachen zu bauen wie nen kleinen schutz für die nacht und um zombies zu verhackstückeln)
-was zu lesen(soll ja nicht langweilig werden)
-verbände und so (falls man sich verletzt
- was zu essen was lange haltbar ist (erklärt sich von selbst
- streichhölzer ( für feuer)
-kleinen benzin kanister (um zombies anzufeuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-und wenn ichs finde pistole + munition (falls man zombies auf distanz erledigen muß
- ne landkarte (um wichtige orte zu finden wie nrn militär stützpunkt( hab sogar einen in der nähe ))
-radio auch mit sonnenkollektor (falls überlebende sihnale senden etc.)
- und für den fall das ich sterben sollte nen schluck whisky um wenigstens noch was gutes zu haben wenns vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

Sonnenkollektoren haben den nachteil das sie bei nacht net funzen.
nimm nen kleinen Handkurbelgenerator!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würd da reinpacken
> -mp3 player mit sonnenkollektor(ohne musik würd ich selber zum zombie werden..... braaaaaaains)
> -axt,messer und hammer ( um schnell sachen zu bauen wie nen kleinen schutz für die nacht und um zombies zu verhackstückeln)
> -was zu lesen(soll ja nicht langweilig werden)
> ...




Klingt gut aber wer packt sich noch schnell einen Koffer wenn alle Läden noch nicht geplündert wurden? Wie in meinem thread schon erwähnt organisiert euch einen Geländewagen oder auch einen Kleintransporter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

Taschenlampe mit Handkurbel

    * 5 superhelle, weisse LEDs mit extrem langer Lebensdauer (>10'000 Stunden)
    * 1 Minute laden = bis zu 30 Minuten Betrieb
    * Ladebuchse für den Anschluss von Handys, 1 Minute laden für bis zu 3 Minuten Notbetrieb des Handys
    * Nachladen während des Handybetriebs
    * Integrierter Kompass und Alarmgeber für Notsituationen
    * Spritzwassergeschützt


    ** Preis: Fr. 25.50, zurzeit leider ausverkauft* hahahahahaha die bereiten sich alle vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs da zum Glück einfach, ich muss es nur irgendwie schaffen zum THW Ortsverband zu kommen da steht fast alles bereit xD
Das heißt, rein in den Multifunktionsanzug, Helm auf/Lampe dran, Bergungsausrüstung schnappen und am Gürtel verstauen, sonstiges Werkzeug/Bücher/Seile im Rucksack, die Sani-Tasche schnappen, Konserven aus der Küche holen, die Karten, Kompas, Funkgerät aus dem Schrank.

Wahrscheinlich werd ich armer Tropf eh zum "Dienst" müssen und dann irgendwo hintuckern mit dem Rest des Ortsverbandes ^^


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werd ich armer Tropf eh zum "Dienst" müssen und dann irgendwo hintuckern mit dem Rest des Ortsverbandes ^^


und gnadenlos und grausam sterben, während dir die Frau die du grade versuchst zu reanimieren nen Loch in die Kehle beisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Taschenlampe mit Handkurbel
> 
> * 5 superhelle, weisse LEDs mit extrem langer Lebensdauer (>10'000 Stunden)
> * 1 Minute laden = bis zu 30 Minuten Betrieb
> ...




Mission accomplished.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Sehr nettes Teil.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> und gnadenlos und grausam sterben, während dir die Frau die du grade versuchst zu reanimieren nen Loch in die Kehle beisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eh... ehm... uhhh...Ich berufe mich auf die Tätigkeit als Verwaltungshelfer und bleib schön im Hintergrund und notiere alles xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Sonnenkollektoren haben den nachteil das sie bei nacht net funzen.
> nimm nen kleinen Handkurbelgenerator!
> 
> 
> ...



mhh hast recht das is wohl besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Klingt gut aber wer packt sich noch schnell einen Koffer wenn alle Läden noch nicht geplündert wurden? Wie in meinem thread schon erwähnt organisiert euch einen Geländewagen oder auch einen Kleintransporter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhh bin erst 15 und kann nicht wirklich auto fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bin ja zum glück gut zu fuß

ich frag mich grad wie ich wohl vorgehen würde wenn ich erfahren würde das ich der letzte der familie wär (alle tot oder zombies)  und dann ganz scnell verschwinden müßte 
wo würdet ihr als erstes hin?
ich würde wohl als erstes meinen großen rucksack holen und da so viel reinpacken würde wie es geht 
dann zum bäcker und was essbares suchen (ich gehe davon aus das ich von zombies erstmal in ruhe gelassen werden würde) und dann zum kiosk
dann zu praktiker und nach waffen und anderen sachen suchen
dann würde ich mein fahrrad schnappen und zum militärposten (unterwegs aber noch paar zombies schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh... ehm... uhhh...Ich berufe mich auf die Tätigkeit als Verwaltungshelfer und bleib schön im Hintergrund und notiere alles xD



Mal ehrlich würdest du da noch hinfahren wenn draussen Zombies rumlaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> (unterwegs aber noch paar zombies schnetzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wiso solltest du mehr Glück als deine fammilie haben? 
wenn du zu den Zombies kommst haben sies umso leichter ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich würdest du da noch hinfahren wenn draussen Zombies rumlaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dummes Pflichtgefühl ich weiß... aber da ich weiß das ich 1. alleine niemanden retten kann oder wegkomme und 2. meine Mutter und mein Bruder mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit arbeiten und somit zu weit weg sind um ihnen helfen werde ich mich wenigstens dorthin begeben und wenn die mickrige Chance besteht das ich helfen kann werde ich es auch tun... ganz davon abgesehen, dass das THW wohl dann mit bei der Bundeswehr untergebracht werden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Scheiß Arsch Grammatik korrigiert O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wiso solltest du mehr Glück als deine fammilie haben?
> wenn du zu den Zombies kommst haben sies umso leichter ^^



wie gesagt ich bin einfah mal davon ausgegangen das ich mehr glück hab und von den zombies warum auch immer unbeachtet bleib
das mit den zombies schnetzeln war nur ein witz ich würde wohl so schnell es geht mit dem fahrrad direkt zum militärstützpunkt fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mal mit soner hübschen Waffe als Zombieabwehrmassnahme? Schusswaffe + Kettensäge, was braucht man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich frag mich grad wie ich wohl vorgehen würde wenn ich erfahren würde das ich der letzte der familie wär (alle tot oder zombies)  und dann ganz scnell verschwinden müßte
> wo würdet ihr als erstes hin?



Ich würde wohl erstmal das nächstbeste Auto nehmen und zum Polizeirevier fahren um zu sehen ob in deren Waffenschränken noch was zu holen wäre. Ist schon irgendwie blöd das wir nicht in den USA leben denn dort hat jeder zweite eine Waffe und in jedem dritten Geschäft gibts
Waffen zu kaufen. Okay natürlich ist dort auch die Gefahr grösser das man gleich über den Haufen geschossen wird wenn man irgendwo rein will.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bundeswehrkaserne checken wäre dann das zweite auf meiner Liste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Zombies können nicht verhungern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Biologisch gesehen schon. Mal angenommen es gibt wirklich ein Virus der die Menschen zu Zombies macht, müssen diese sich ja durch irgendetwas bewegen. Wenn dem Körper keine neue Energie, in Formvon Nahrung hinzugefügt wird, verhungert der Zombie.

Wenn die Dinger nicht sterben könnten gibt es nur 2 Optionen. Entweder man sucht sich einen Ort an dem die Zombies nicht hinkommen. z.b. eine Insel. Oder man jagt sich gleich eine Kugel durch den Kopf.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Ah und das darf in keinem Treppenhaus fehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Biologisch gesehen schon. Mal angenommen es gibt wirklich ein Virus der die Menschen zu Zombies macht, müssen diese sich ja durch irgendetwas bewegen. Wenn dem Körper keine neue Energie, in Formvon Nahrung hinzugefügt wird, verhungert der Zombie.
> 
> Wenn die Dinger nicht sterben könnten gibt es nur 2 Optionen. Entweder man sucht sich einen Ort an dem die Zombies nicht hinkommen. z.b. eine Insel. Oder man jagt sich gleich eine Kugel durch den Kopf.



Guter Ansatz nur warum fressen Zombies überhaupt Menschenfleisch? Das habe ich leider noch nicht rausgefunden. Eine Studie wirds darüber ja auch nicht geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zombies können nicht auf herrkömliche weise sterben also auch nicht ertrinken oder ersticken deshalb würde ich Festland vorziehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ah und das darf in keinem Treppenhaus fehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär dafür dass man sowas mal einführt die dinger als pflicht im haus zu haben
in case of zombies break glass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wär dafür dass man sowas mal einführt die dinger als pflicht im haus zu haben
> in case of zombies break glass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur 5 Schuss?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz nur warum fressen Zombies überhaupt Menschenfleisch? Das habe ich leider noch nicht rausgefunden. Eine Studie wirds darüber ja auch nicht geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man muß ja unterscheiden zwischen resident evil zombies und28 days later zombies
resident evil zombies können ohne nahrung ja jahre überleben und brauchen keine luft,wasser etc
die 28 days later zombies verhungern nah nem monat und brauchen luft und so...wie es mit wasser aussieht k.p 

die 28 days later zombies waren doch nur menschen die durch den virus unkontrollierbar aggressiv wurden oder?


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit soner hübschen Waffe als Zombieabwehrmassnahme? Schusswaffe + Kettensäge, was braucht man mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL was nen WIN


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nur 5 Schuss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das mit der munition und so müßte man schon noch mal überdenken aber für den anfang isses doch schon ne gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> man muß ja unterscheiden zwischen resident evil zombies und28 days later zombies
> resident evil zombies können ohne nahrung ja jahre überleben und brauchen keine luft,wasser etc
> die 28 days later zombies verhungern nah nem monat und brauchen luft und so...wie es mit wasser aussieht k.p
> 
> die 28 days later zombies waren doch nur menschen die durch den virus unkontrollierbar aggressiv wurden oder?



Falls du diesen uralten Schwarz-Weiss Film Night of the Living Dead kennst von dieser Art Zombies gehe ich aus. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Nacht_der_lebenden_Toten

Bei 28 ist der Virus eine Art Tollwut.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

hm, Warum Zombies Menschenfleisch fressen würd mich auch interessieren.

Spontan würde ich sagen, is die "ergiebigste" nahrungsquelle!
Grünzeug hatt net genug energie, und Tiere sind entweder zu schnell oder einfach net vorhanden.
und was dosenfleisch angeht... schonmal nen Zombie mitt nem Dosenöffner gesehen? ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm, Warum Zombies Menschenfleisch fressen würd mich auch interessieren.
> Spontan würde ich sagen, is die "ergiebigste" nahrungsquelle!
> Grünzeug hatt net genug energie, und Tiere sind entweder zu shcnell oder einfach net da.
> und was dosenfleisch angeht... shconmal nen Zombie mitt nem Dosenöffner gesehen? ^^



In einigen Zombiefilmen wurde es dadurch erklärt das Fleisch fressen einer unserer Urinstinkte sei. Allerdings warum fressen sie dann keine Tiere?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm, Warum Zombies Menschenfleisch fressen würd mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Spontan würde ich sagen, is die "ergiebigste" nahrungsquelle!
> Grünzeug hatt net genug energie, und Tiere sind entweder zu schnell oder einfach net vorhanden.
> und was dosenfleisch angeht... schonmal nen Zombie mitt nem Dosenöffner gesehen? ^^



grrmlll.....dooosenfleisch uuääähh geh auf..uäähhh....scheiß drauf grrrrrr....meeenschenfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> warum fressen sie dann keine Tiere?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schaumal raus, Tauben/ratten/Hunde sind zu schnell für die schlürfende Zombiefraktion ^^

und es gibt auch garantiert net genug davon iner großstadt!

Wiso sind die eig keine kanibalen hm...

Achm vileicht sollten wir uns auf ne Zombieart einigen, damitt wir alle ine selbe richtung denken können ^^

Ich würde jetz den klassischen vorschlagen. nicht die krassen böse Mutanten aus Resident evil ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> In einigen Zombiefilmen wurde es dadurch erklärt das Fleisch fressen einer unserer Urinstinkte sei. Allerdings warum fressen sie dann keine Tiere?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke mal das kommt daher das die zombies meistns erst den menschen sehen und denken mjam mjam  setz nen zombie im wald aus und der wird bestimmt versuchen sich nen tier zu fangen und zu essen 
dann gibts dann irgendwann zombie bambi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Schaumal raus, Tauben/ratten/Hunde sind zu shcnell für die schlürfende Zombiefraktion ^^
> 
> und es gibt auch garantieert net genug davon iner grißsstadt!
> 
> ...



Der http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Nacht_der_lebenden_Toten Zombie wäre das beste Beispiel. 

btw: Freut mich das dieser thread soviel Anklang findet hätte ich nicht erwartet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich denke mal das kommt daher das die zombies meistns erst den menschen sehen und denken mjam mjam  setz nen zombie im wald aus und der wird bestimmt versuchen sich nen tier zu fangen und zu essen
> dann gibts dann irgendwann zombie bambi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die essen doch nur Gehirne die Zombies oder?!
Einfach viel zu Laute Musik hören, saufen, koksen und 3 mal in die Luft geworfen und nur 2 mal auf gefangen werden und ihr seid vor Zomberinos sicher!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Der http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Nacht_der_lebenden_Toten Zombie wäre das beste Beispiel.
> 
> btw: Freut mich das dieser thread soviel Anklang findet hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> 
> ...



zombies sind immer ne gute sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1000 mal besser als vulkane,aliens und überschwemmungen


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> btw: Freut mich das dieser thread soviel Anklang findet hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is halt was das einen normalen menschen tag für tag beschäftigt xD

und Gedanken in die richtung hatte sicher schon jeder ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die essen doch nur Gehirne die Zombies oder?!
> Einfach viel zu Laute Musik hören, saufen, koksen und 3 mal in die Luft geworfen und nur 2 mal auf gefangen werden und ihr seid vor Zomberinos sicher!



Politiker müssten dann ja nichts zu befürchten haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zombies fressen eigentlich alles was irgendwie nahrhaft erscheint.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Politiker müssten dann ja nichts zu befürchten haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na ich weiß ja nicht .... so ne alte frau oder nen dicker klotz erscheint mir nicht grad sehr nahrhaft/lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (20. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit soner hübschen Waffe als Zombieabwehrmassnahme? Schusswaffe + Kettensäge, was braucht man mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sieht aus wien Warhammer 40k Kettenschwert^^

Ich würde einpacken:

* Verbandszeug, Medikamente
* Pökelfleisch, Dauerbrotund Wasser (wer weis ob die Zombies nicht durch Wasser verseucht wurden?)
* Einhändige Schrotflinte von Homer Simpson (mit 500Schuss Munition)
* Kettenschwert^^ bzw. eine Axt oder Kettensäge
* Taschenlampe mit Kurbeldynamo + natürlich ein Funkgerät das damit betrieben wird

Und wenn ich dann mit 3 Freunden auf einen Hügel stehe und auf Hunderte von Zombies die auf mich zuströmen ankämpfe gröhle ich Waidsmanns Heil von Rammstein ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann mit 3 Freunden auf einen Hügel stehe und auf Hunderte von Zombies die auf mich zuströmen ankämpfe gröhle ich Waidsmanns Heil von Rammstein ;P



geniale idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann mit 3 Freunden auf einen Hügel stehe und auf Hunderte von Zombies die auf mich zuströmen ankämpfe gröhle ich Waidsmanns Heil von Rammstein ;P


da muss ich spontan an die szene aus alien vs. predetor denken ...bzw die rückblende als die Predetoren auf der Pyramiede stehen und von zig tausend aliens umgemäht werden ^^

hm aber was richtig owned ist


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> da muss ich spontan an die szene aus alien vs. predetor denken ...bzw die rückblende als die Predetoren auf der Pyramiede stehen und von zig tausend aliens umgemäht werden ^^
> 
> hm aber was richtig owned ist



Sollte ich mal eine Hand verlieren werde ich die Ärzte bitten mir eine Kettensäge statt einer neuen Hand anzunähen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Sollte ich mal eine Hand verlieren werde ich die Ärzte bitten mir eine Kettensäge statt einer neuen Hand anzunähen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne axt is viel cooler,handlicher und geht nicht mitten im kampf aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ne axt is viel cooler,handlicher und geht nicht mitten im kampf aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast die zum Youtubelink dazugehörigen Filme nie gesehen, oder? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Du hast die zum Youtubelink dazugehörigen Filme nie gesehen, oder? ^^



doch ich kenn den film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch ich kenn den film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und trotzdem sagst du sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> und trotzdem sagst du sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja die kettensäge is eher was gegen dämonen & skellete aber son zombie nene da brauchste was schlagfertigeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


axt > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hrhrhr so ne große zweihändige ausm baumarkt mit +20 stärke  das wärs doch O_o los zombie apokalypse komm doch ich bin vorbereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

ach ihr seid doch alle krank

ich will nen flammenwerfer angenäht kriegen 

flamenwerfer ownz all!!!


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

jetz reden noch alle drüber bis es dann so weit is... dann gibts paaaaaaaanik^^ und keiner denkt an seine guten vorsätze^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

ok mein guter vorsatz ist das ich zumindest ein kind retten werden (um es danach für meine flucht den zombies zum fressen vorzuwerfen höhöhö)


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

bist du ne fiese sauXD wenn ich dir nach der zombieapokalypse begegne schieß ich dir ins bein... ob du nun schon ein zombi bist oder nichxD


----------



## sympathisant (21. Oktober 2009)

ein wenig OT: ich such nen film, in denen zombies mehr oder weniger als slaven gehalten werden und die niederen arbeiten für die menschen erledigen müssen. irgendwann rebellieren sie dann aber ... kann damit jemand was anfangen.

und die idee ist gar nicht so schlecht. nie wieder rasenmähen ... ;-)


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

öhm öh öhm... klingt fast wie land of the dead... aber da werden sie nicht dazu gezwungen sondern die machen das so als erinnerungsbruchstücke ihres früheren lebens... und als dann die bösen menschen kommen plündern und marodieren da wirds einem zu viel und sie ziehen einer der letzten menschenbastionen entgegen und killen fast alle... könnts der sein??
mfg


----------



## sympathisant (21. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube der wars. hab ihn aber noch nicht gesehen, sondern nur ne beschreibung von nem freund gekriegt ... lohnt er sich?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> bist du ne fiese sauXD wenn ich dir nach der zombieapokalypse begegne schieß ich dir ins bein... ob du nun schon ein zombi bist oder nichxD


die kugel wird das kind sicher gerne abfangen für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

er is net schlecht muss ich sagen aber ent so gut wie der erste teil dawn of the dead... und @lod.. das hast dann schon den zombies vorgeworfen also kein schutz mehr muhaahhahaa


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

damn ja dann .... lauf ich einfch schnell weg muahhahahaha OO


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

mitten in die zombies rein lod^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

ja gut ich bin tot -.- stfu


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

grinst breit ... tja wer andern eine bratwurst brät hat ein bratwurstbratgerät... ach ja so ein wär vllt für die zombieapokalypse ganz hilfreich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

zombiefinger braten und sich davon ernähren?


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

hmm lecker... aber bitte nur ganz durch sonst bekommst noch den virus...


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich gestern Abend mit einem Kollegen in der Bar nochmals über das Thema Zombies unterhalten.
Wir haben wirklich angeschaut, unter welchen Umständen eine Zombieinvasion Zustandekommen könnte.
Tote wiederbeleben, geht eigentlich gar nicht. Also sind Filmszenarien in denen die Zombies aus ihren Gräber steigen sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Zombies wie sie in 28 Days Later auftauchen sind da schon am realistischsten.

Das Scenarion:
Das Tollwutvirus Mutiert und verändert sich durch irgendwelche Einflüsse so, dass es sich sehr schnell vermehrt und in sekundenschnelle die Krankheitssymptome hervorruft bei denen es normalerweise Wochen oder sogar Monate braucht.

*Zitat: Wikipedia*


> Der Anblick von Wasser kann Anfälle mit Krämpfen des Rachens und Kehlkopfs hervorrufen. Der produzierte Speichel kann nicht mehr abgeschluckt werden und bildet Schaum vor dem Mund. Die Hydrophobie und die Schluckbehinderung verhindern die Verdünnung des Virus, was seine Virulenz erhöht. Geringste Umweltreize, Geräusche und Licht führen zu Wutanfällen, Schreien, Schlagen und Beißen, wobei das hochkonzentrierte Virus schließlich übertragen wird.


Mal angenommen das mutierte Virus stellt alle Bedürfnisse in den Hintergrund und reduziert alles auf das Fressen. Wenn es dann zusätzlich noch seinen "Wirt" nicht innert ein paar Stunden umbringt, haben wir das realistischste Zombievirus.
Ich finde das Krankheitsbild von Tollwut im Endstadium weist grosse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Zombievirus auf, dass wir aus den Filmen kennen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich glaube der wars. hab ihn aber noch nicht gesehen, sondern nur ne beschreibung von nem freund gekriegt ... lohnt er sich?



Ich glaube da gab es auch mal eine Komödie wo Zombies als eh... Haushaltshilfen gehalten wurden mit speziellen Halsbändern mir fällt nur der Name nicht mehr ein


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

das war doch zum schluss von Shaun of the dead


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2009)

Ne es war schon ein Kompletter Film, ich hatte die DVD mal in der Hand und war kurz davor ihn zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

ich stehhh ja eher auf ZOOOOOOOmbies das sind die die so schnell laufenk können


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie jeder weiss ernaehren sich Zombies von "Braaaiiinnnzzz" (Hirn). Die Gefahr fuer die Menschheit ist also gering, da die Zombies mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit innerhalb der ersten Tage verhungert waeren.


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich sammel natürlich 24 wackere Helden und gehe Raiden!
Ähm..ne schlechter Plan


Am besten irgendwo hingehen,wo es sehr kalt ist!
Und wenn man im Militär arbeitet oder zugriff zu Atomwaffen u.Ä. dan machts kabuff mit den Zombies


Und was ich einpacken würde:
-Essen und Trinken
-nützliche Sachen zur Abwehr
-Taschenlampe
-bequeme Kleidung,bzw Kleidung in der ich mich super bewegen kann.
-explosive Sachen
-und für den Notfall ne Gürtelbombe^^


Und wenn dan die Zombies angreiffen und ich nicht mehr fliehen kann,dan renn ich in die Masse rein und brülle VALLHALL AWAITS ME von Amon Amarth!^^


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gab es auch mal eine Komödie wo Zombies als eh... Haushaltshilfen gehalten wurden mit speziellen Halsbändern mir fällt nur der Name nicht mehr ein


Braindead von Peter Jackson? (jaja DER Jackson...)^^
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braindead


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

pfui dini das klingt eher nach splatterfilm... und die werden da glaub ich net als haushaltshilfen gebraucht sondern einfach nur unter verschluss gehalten...kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Malldaniss (21. Oktober 2009)

also ich würde einfach mit einer p90 und einem schockoriegel bewaffnet, durch den nächsten zombiehaufen rennen.... falls ich dann sterbe,
versuche ich es nochmal nachdem ich "gerespawnt" bin.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2009)

Was ich machen würde? 

1. netbook einpacken mit UMTS stick und ladegerät (man weiss ja nie vielleicht kann man sich im internet infomieren falls das netz noch geht) 
2. schnell zum nächsten waffenladen (der bei mir nur 5 kilometer entfernt ist) und da bei alles was nach zombie ausieht überfahren. und sich waffen schnappen.
3.veruschen meine besten freunde/verwante erreichen über das überlastete Handy netz. (notfalls auch SMS schicken) 
4.(ich bin immer noch im waffen laden) sich Schütze weste anziehen und sich eine armee wasserflascher einzupacken (und da zu schweizer militärSchokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und viel muni
5. in meinem (geklauten) geländewagen, raus aufs land fahrren (wohnne in einer vorstadt) und dort weiter überlebende suchen um eine Gruppe zu bilden! 
6. überleben

warum ich nicht versuche meine eltern oder freunde zu finden? ganz einfach meine eltern würde sicher nicht wohlen das ich mich in lebens gefahr bringen! und meine freunde aben sicher andere sorgen.....

Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gab es auch mal eine Komödie wo Zombies als eh... Haushaltshilfen gehalten wurden mit speziellen Halsbändern mir fällt nur der Name nicht mehr ein






LordofDemons schrieb:


> das war doch zum schluss von Shaun of the dead






Selor schrieb:


> Ne es war schon ein Kompletter Film, ich hatte die DVD mal in der Hand und war kurz davor ihn zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das ist im Prinzip eine Fortsetzung von Shaun of the Dead. Am Ende sitzt er ja da im Schuppen und zockt da mit seinem Zombie-Freund Konsole.
In der Fortsetzung gehts dann darum, dass die Zombies mit diesen Halsbändern gebändigt werden und Haushaltshilfen werden. Es kommt wie es kommen muss und das klappt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Steht bei uns in der Videothek der Film...wie heißt der noch gleich...


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

from dusk till shaun?


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2009)

Kann aber nicht mit dem Schauspieler sein,bzw hängt das net an dem Film.

Die wollten die "Blood and Ice Cream Trilogy" machen und die ging weiter mit Hot Fuzz, der 3. muss noch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit..waaah und ich freu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.moviepilot.de/news/simon-pegg-n...-vereint-102989


----------



## BimmBamm (21. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> In der Fortsetzung gehts dann darum, dass die Zombies mit diesen Halsbändern gebändigt werden und Haushaltshilfen werden. Es kommt wie es kommen muss und das klappt nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Fido" (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457572/)

Keine Fortsetzung von "SofD"; sondern durchaus ein eigenständiger Film.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und wenn dan die Zombies angreiffen und ich nicht mehr fliehen kann,dan renn ich in die Masse rein und brülle VALLHALL AWAITS ME von Amon Amarth!^^



auja das is genial 
ich lass während der zombiebekämpfung live for the kill laufen
wenn ich schwer getroffen werde the hero
kurz vorm tod runes to my memory
und wenn ich dann tod bin vallhall awaits me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eigentlich könnte man jedes lied von denen da laufen lassen 
vikinger ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja und wenn ivh dann von vögeln als toter gefressen werde läuft cry of the blackbirds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Oktober 2009)

meint ihr Fido? bin mir da ziemlich sicher^^


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wie BimmBamm schon schrieben. Jap Fido...der ists. Nur bei uns in der Videothek hat er ein anderes Cover, aber der ist es. Dass der nicht an Shaun of the dead hängt war mir klar. Ich schrieb ja auch "im Prinzip". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> from dusk till shaun?



Ist der Film schon raus oder bin ich zu dumm zu googlen? -.-


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt kein "From dusk till shaun" das ist nur ne "Verarsche".
Wie ich bereits gepostet hab,Simon und Nick sind an nem neuen Film dran :>

http://www.whatispaul.com/


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

ka hab nur nach der fortsetzung von sod gesucht^^


----------



## Dolgrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "From dusk till shaun" das ist nur ne "Verarsche".
> Wie ich bereits gepostet hab,Simon und Nick sind an nem neuen Film dran :>
> 
> http://www.whatispaul.com/



Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wär auch zu schön gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Braindead von Peter Jackson? (jaja DER Jackson...)^^
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braindead


Da nichts für schwache mägen kein Link aber wers sehen will tippt ma ---Braindead/Dead Alive (braindreams)---- bei youtube ein WARNUNG das ist echt hart!

is es der Film Dini?

kaum zu glauben das das von peter Jackson kommmen soll... das is ja extremst harter splatter xD


----------



## BimmBamm (21. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja, wie BimmBamm schon schrieben. Jap Fido...der ists. Nur bei uns in der Videothek hat er ein anderes Cover, aber der ist es. Dass der nicht an Shaun of the dead hängt war mir klar. Ich schrieb ja auch "im Prinzip".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, die Erwähnung von "SotD" und "Fido" im Zusammenhang könnte falsche Erwartungen wecken. "Fido" ist eine sehr amüsante und schön gemachte Satire (wie ein Reviewer der IMDB bemerkte: Die Verbindung von "Lassie" mit "Night of the living dead"-Motiven; in den '50er Jahren angesiedelt); sehr zurückhaltend im "Gore"-Bereich und alles andere als "Schenkelklopfhumor".

"Fido" ist weder "B-Trash-Kino" noch "British Humor", sondern einfach - völlig anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Klare Empfehlung von mir, aber der Streifen ist nicht für "jedermann".

Edit: Zu Peter Jacksons "Braindead": Für die vielen Fans von Jackson, die mit den "Frühwerken" lange vor der Hollywood-Karriere in Berührung gekommen sind, ist Jackson nicht der "Regisseur, der HdR gemacht hat", sondern der "Regisseur von Braindead, Meet the Feebles und Bad Taste, der auch ein paar Blockbuster abgeliefert hat".


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Da nichts für schwache mägen kein Link aber wers sehen will tippt ma ---Braindead/Dead Alive (braindreams)---- bei youtube ein WARNUNG das ist echt hart!
> 
> is es der Film Dini?
> 
> kaum zu glauben das das von peter Jackson kommmen soll... das is ja extremst harter splatter xD



ich muß ja sagen der is ganz lustig ^.^ 
und die musik von marylin manson passt da perfekt zu xD


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is es der Film Dini?


Ja, der ist so dermaßen übertrieben, das es schon wieder lustig ist^^



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Edit: Zu Peter Jacksons "Braindead": Für die vielen Fans von Jackson, die mit den "Frühwerken" lange vor der Hollywood-Karriere in Berührung gekommen sind, ist Jackson nicht der "Regisseur, der HdR gemacht hat", sondern der "Regisseur von Braindead, Meet the Feebles und Bad Taste, der auch ein paar Blockbuster abgeliefert hat".


Meet the Feebbles... ja den hab ich auch gesehn, kranker Stoff :>
Bad Taste kenne ich nicht.

Praktisch für Jackson war bei der HdR Ferfilmung ja, das er das Studio mit dem er schon lang zusammen gearbeitet hat gleich mit involviert hat... statt Zombiemasken haben die dann Orks, Uruk-Hai etc modeliert.


----------



## BimmBamm (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ja, der ist so dermaßen übertrieben, das es schon wieder lustig ist^^



Und zu "hart" für Deutschland, so daß selbst die extrem beschnittenen Videofassungen beschlagnahmt sind. Danach hätte man Zombie- und Splatterfilme eigentlich sein lassen müssen - das Ding ist zugleich Höhepunkt und Abgesang auf das gesamte Genre (wie etwa John Woos "Hard Boiled" für den Action-Film). Mehr geht nicht mehr, wenn der Film auch noch eine Geschichte erzählen soll. 



> Bad Taste kenne ich nicht.



Das Erstlingswerk ist praktisch ein Amateur-Film von Jackson und engen Freunden, das allerdings bereits das Talent des Regisseurs zeigt. Eine völlig abgedrehte Story um eine Alien-Invasion, in der PJ auch eine größere Rolle als "Derek" übernommen hat (und u. a. ein Alien kopfüber mit der Kettensäge voraus anspringt, wenn er nicht gerade sein Hirn verliert). 
PJs eventuell unterhaltsamster und bester Film ist für mich dennoch "Forgotten Silver"; eine "Mockumentary", die sich eines in Vergessenheit geratenen neuseeländischen Regisseurs annimmt, der seiner Zeit weit voraus war (z. B. hat er den Tonfilm lange vor Hollywood erfunden. Leider inszenierte er einen chinesischen Martial-Arts-Streifen, den mangels Untertiteln keiner verstehen und sehen wollte). 
Der eigentliche Clou an dem Streifen ist, daß er bei seiner Ausstrahlung im TV tatsächlich ernst genommen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und wenn wir schon bei andersartigen Zombie-Filmen sind, lege ich Dir wärmstens "Dellamorte Dellamore" ans Herz - eine poetische, existenzphilosophische und zugleich völlig absurde Zombie-Komödie um das Leben zweier Friedhofswächter, deren Kundschaft aus nicht bekannten Gründen die Angewohnheit hat, nach dem Ableben als Zombies aufzuerstehen. So, genug OT - wo bleibt mein Filmforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm deine posts ziehn mir jedes mal wieder die Kinnlade nach unten Oo


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> BimmBamm deine posts ziehn mir jedes mal wieder die Kinnlade nach unten Oo


/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und zu "hart" für Deutschland, so daß selbst die extrem beschnittenen Videofassungen beschlagnahmt sind. Danach hätte man Zombie- und Splatterfilme eigentlich sein lassen müssen - das Ding ist zugleich Höhepunkt und Abgesang auf das gesamte Genre (wie etwa John Woos "Hard Boiled" für den Action-Film). Mehr geht nicht mehr, wenn der Film auch noch eine Geschichte erzählen soll.



ernsthaft?
also so schlimm is der doch nicht O_o
hab jetzt ma nen trailer (oder nen zusammenschnitt) geguckt und ich fand den eher lustig


----------



## TheGui (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd mal liebend gerne nen RL Bild von 

-BimmBamm, Selor Kiith und Davatar-

sehen

Sind einfach die 3 hier im Forum deren Posts stets eine hoche Qualität und überdurchschnittliches Hintergrund-/Fachwissen aufweisen (Meistens zumindest) 

Wer seit Ihr?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

nen rl bild von selor hat der glaub ich auf mybuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder hatte


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

AUf Mybuffed findest zu zumindest ein Bild von BimmBamm und Selor Kiith. Davatar ist bis jetzt immer noch gesichtslos.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ein deutlicher Fall akuter Resident-Evilitis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2009)

Klingt für mich irgendwie nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2009)

Kommt mir spontan in den Kopf:
Überleben wenn die Zombies kommen


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2009)

was würdet ihr *JETZT *machen wenn ihr wüstet es ist ein Zombie in der Wohnung/Haus/das gebäude in dem ihr *JETZT *gerade seit?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

tür verrammeln,polizei anrufen,waffe suchen, versuchen mutter zu erreichen öhh... mhh joa das wärs wohl


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> was würdet ihr *JETZT *machen wenn ihr wüstet es ist ein Zombie in der Wohnung/Haus/das gebäude in dem ihr *JETZT *gerade seit?



Weiterschlafen meine Tür bekommt der nicht auf.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde den Zombie wohl killen gehen mit allem was so bei mir rumliegt. G36,Walther PPK,Mp5,M14A6 mit Granatwerfer oder doch die gute alte Desert Eagle wahlweise auch die Kettensäge oder die Pumpgun. Puh schwere Entscheidung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich aber von Natur aus friedlich bin würde ich ihn wohl einfach mal anzünden und zusehen was passiert. Falls ihn das nicht töten sollte. Nehme ich mir aus der Küche ein Messer und hack ihn in kleine handliche Stücke. Wenn er dann noch zuckt schmeiss ich ihn in ein Säurebad. Danach schmeisse ich seine Überreste entweder in ein frisches Bauloch und schütte Zement rein oder ich pack ihn in eine Tonne und versenke ihn im Meer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Weiterschlafen meine Tür bekommt der nicht auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du machst mir angst :<


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du machst mir angst :<



Was erwartest du es ist ein Zombie! Soll ich ihm einen Kuchen backen oder beten das er mich nicht frisst? Nein Danke da verlasse ich mich lieber auf rohe Gewalt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich wüsste noch an die 6 Millionen verschiedene Arten wie ich den Zombie töten könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> was würdet ihr *JETZT *machen wenn ihr wüstet es ist ein Zombie in der Wohnung/Haus/das gebäude in dem ihr *JETZT *gerade seit?



Das selbe, was ich mit allen Zombies mache, die um diese Zeit bei mir anklopfen: Ein Bier reichen und zusammen vor den Fernseher hocken.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das selbe, was ich mit allen Zombies mache, die um diese Zeit bei mir anklopfen: Ein Bier reichen und zusammen vor den Fernseher hocken.



Das sind keine Zombies sondern Verwandte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Was erwartest du es ist ein Zombie! Soll ich ihm einen Kuchen backen oder beten das er mich nicht frisst? Nein Danke da verlasse ich mich lieber auf rohe Gewalt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mich würden die wohl eh in ruhe lassen wegen rob zombie und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mich würden die wohl eh in ruhe lassen wegen rob zombie und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich bezweifle das die Shaun of the dead Methode bei einem echten Zombie klappen würde. Die merken doch wenn man keiner von ihnen ist da hilft dir Rob auch nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich schmeiße ihm erstmal meinen Drucker an den Kopf damit ich erstmal Zeit habe mein Schwert zu krallen und dem Ding den Kopf abzuhacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Also ich bezweifle das die Shaun of the dead Methode bei einem echten Zombie klappen würde. Die merken doch wenn man keiner von ihnen ist da hilft dir Rob auch nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... hogge ich .... grmml.... wenn nicht wird sich nen achtkant holz und unser großes sushi messer gepackt und auf zombie jagd gegangen.... aber dabei muß rob zombie laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selor schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße ihm erstmal meinen Drucker an den Kopf damit ich erstmal Zeit habe mein Schwert zu krallen und dem Ding den Kopf abzuhacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso habt ihr alle nen halbes waffenarsenal zuhause rumliegen ? >_<


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch das geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wir sind halt vorbereitet. Hast du etwa keine Lamgstreckenrakete im Garten stehen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wir sind halt vorbereitet. Hast du etwa keine Lamgstreckenrakete im Garten stehen?



standard *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber will auch nen schwert haben oder zur not ne axt 
hab ne gute idee ich sag meiner mutter einfach für den fall das ma zombies angreifen brauchen wa ne axt um uns zu verteidigen! in case of zombies break glass ans took the axt *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso habt ihr alle nen halbes waffenarsenal zuhause rumliegen ? >_<



In den richtigen Händen kann alles zu einer Waffe werden aber ich setze lieber auf elegante und schnelle Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> standard *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Mein Bruder arbeitet in einem Baumarkt da bekomme ich Waffen en masse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> In den richtigen Händen kann alles zu einer Waffe werden aber ich setze lieber auf elegante und schnelle Waffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lava lampe in die hand nehm*
jap hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ enemy
in der garten abteilung von praktiker sind mehr waffen als in nem militärahop 
zum glück is praktiker bei mir inner nähe *g*


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> In den richtigen Händen kann alles zu einer Waffe werden aber ich setze lieber auf elegante und schnelle Waffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt drauf an was für ein Schwert? Gibt ja Rapier,Säbel,Florett,Langschwert,Breitschwert,Katana usw. nicht alle wären geeignet.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mir wahrscheinlich erstmal meine Springer anziehen (man weiß ja nie, sicher ist sicher) und die Machete meines Vaters aus dem Schuhschrank holen. Die hat er mal mitgehen lassen, als er bei einem Nebenjob gekündigt wurde...in einer Macheten-Schmiede. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann....joa...wir haben so ein Regalsystem, das man beliebig umgestallten kann. Die Bretter dafür erstmal benutzen um Kellerfenster und Terassentüren sicher zu machen. Wenn noch was über bleibt auch die übrigen Fenster dicht machen. Aus der Sammlung an Hochprozentigem meines Vaters Cocktails bastel und ein paar Zombies erstmal brennen lassen. 

Dann telefonieren. Da die Leitungen der Rettungsdienste wahrscheinlich eh überlastet sind kann ich mich erstmal bei Freunden und bekannten nach dem Stand der Dinge erkundigen.

Dann, wenn sich eine Chance ergibt, würde ich mit meinem Vater zum Schützen-Verein fahren und versuchen an Waffen zu gelangen. Hier in der Umgebung die einzige Möglichkeit. Auf dem Rückweg Aldi und Co plündern.

Mit meiner Soft-Air richte ich eher wenig Schaden an den Viechern aus. Für den Nahkampf bentutz ich Spaten und Schüppe.

Dann hätte ich alles getan, was ich tun könnte...


----------



## Artherk (22. Oktober 2009)

In den keller renn sich die axt und einen  hammer schnapp... die nagelpistole in den gürtel steck... so jetz auf zur fröhlichen zombiejagd^^


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2009)

Waffenschrank aufschließen und letz fetz *g*


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> was würdet ihr *JETZT *machen wenn ihr wüstet es ist ein Zombie in der Wohnung/Haus/das gebäude in dem ihr *JETZT *gerade seit?


Ich Arbeite in einem Altersheim. Hier drinn sind im Moment c.a. 200 Zombies. Also ich Arbeite weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*nicht allzu ernst nehmen*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

i lold srsly


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite in einem Altersheim. Hier drinn sind im Moment c.a. 200 Zombies. Also ich Arbeite weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tut mir ja wirklich leid für dich aber in diesem Falle hast du Null Chance auf dein Überleben. Wenigstens gibst du dann eine hübsche Leiche ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

naja son paar 90 jährige zombies sind bestimmt nicht so schnell unterwegs,denen bricht doch die hüfte wenn die rennen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Tut mir ja wirklich leid für dich aber in diesem Falle hast du Null Chance auf dein Überleben. Wenigstens gibst du dann eine hübsche Leiche ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich Arbeite da im Büro. Heisst ich komme mit den alten Leuten nicht wirklich direkt in Kontakt. Ausserdem bin ich nur noch ein Jahr im Gesundheitswesen tätig. Danach ist mein Zivi vorbei.


----------



## Bader1 (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhstuvzMiB0...feature=related

!!

ByeBye Zomibes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

das ist mein wunsch für weihnachten


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist mein wunsch für weihnachten


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2009)

die Zukunft ist auf alle Fälle schon gerüstet für so schwache gegener wie die Zombies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hMG6DoMBOo


----------



## Vanth1 (23. Oktober 2009)

So eine Automatische Shotgun will ich auch haben!.....Nur leider feier ich kein Weihnachten -.-


Kann mir wer einpaar gute Zombiefilme nennen?Brutalität ist nebensächlich!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> So eine Automatische Shotgun will ich auch haben!.....Nur leider feier ich kein Weihnachten -.-
> 
> 
> Kann mir wer einpaar gute Zombiefilme nennen?Brutalität ist nebensächlich!



Dawn of the dead (2004)
28 days later
28 Weeks later
land of the dead


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dawn of the dead (2004)
> 28 days later
> 28 Weeks later
> land of the dead



Ganz nett allerdings würde ich als erstes Night of the living dead,Zombie und Zombie 2 gucken. Sind die besten Filme des Genres und wie könnte es anders sein von George A. Romero.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diary of the dead ist eigentlich auch ziemlich gut geworden vor allem der Aspekt mit dem Handkamera gefiel mir.  

Dawn of the Dead (remake) und Land of the dead fand ich unfreiwillig komisch aber wirklich Horror sind die auch nicht mehr. 

Für Splatterfans ist Braindead das Non Plus Ultra des ganzen Zombiegenres.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (23. Oktober 2009)

Wir Schweizer haben ja glücklicherweise ne nette Ausrüstung standardmässig unterm Bett liegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte für n paar Zombies reichen.

Ansonsten kann ich noch falls mir die Munition ausgeht auf Conan umschwenken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wo man das herkriegt nähme mich dann doch wunder:


Damit könnte man doch recht lange gegen ne Horde Zombies oder Politessen bestehen.

mfG René


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

holy crap need die minigun :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

minigun auf dem auto? check
shotgun mit genügend munition? check
axt,hammer oder messer für den fall das man in den nahkampf kommt oder was bauen muß? check
coole brille,zigarette,aufklebbare narbe überm auge und lederjacke für den coolheits faktor? check

mwhahahaha bin vorbereitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn ich gegen jegliche art von Waffen in zivilen Händen bin... zu dem kann man einfach nur *\m/* sagen!


----------



## Vanth1 (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> minigun auf dem auto? check
> shotgun mit genügend munition? check
> axt,hammer oder messer für den fall das man in den nahkampf kommt oder was bauen muß? check
> coole brille,zigarette,aufklebbare narbe überm auge und lederjacke für den coolheits faktor? check
> ...


Passende Hintergrund ala Rob Zombie-Dragula und sämtliche Amon Amarth Songs?Check 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt dich nur verbessern


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Passende Hintergrund ala Rob Zombie-Dragula und sämtliche Amon Amarth Songs?Check
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ahh wo ist nur mein kopf? wie konnte ich das bloß vergessen? :<
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht klingonisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

das könnte uns jetzt selor sicher sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (26. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sieht klingonisch aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Isses aber nicht, sondern Remanisch.
Sieht man auch auf dem Poster von Startrek Nemesis in Shinzons Hand

mfG René


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

nummer 17 und 31 sind wohl die wichtigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

wurde net nachgewiesen das Twinkies weder unkaputbar noch unverderblich sind?

machts wie Homer, kauft euch nen Tetrapack Saft und warte bis der zum Schnaps vermentiert is ^^


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

hatten wir eigendlich schon die zombiepiraten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> hatten wir eigendlich schon die zombiepiraten?



<----

und zum bild
HOLY BURNING DICKS FROM HELL 
THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKING AWESOME
Ó_ó


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Oder noch schlimmer, zombieskelletpiraten mit powerrangerkraeften und halo kitties? *grinst zu Lachman rueber*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oder noch schlimmer, zombieskelletpiraten mit powerrangerkraeften und halo kitties? *grinst zu Lachman rueber*



wie war das?
zombieskelettpiratenvikinger im powerrangerkostüm,mit einer hello kitty und einer/mehrere axt/äxte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Mwhaha.
Was ich machen wuerde, wenn eine Zombieapokalypse ausbricht?
Riesenfeuer anmachen, mich selber verbrennen.IHR MACHT KEIN ZOMBIE AUS MEINEM LEICHNAHM!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mwhaha.
> Was ich machen wuerde, wenn eine Zombieapokalypse ausbricht?
> Riesenfeuer anmachen, mich selber verbrennen.IHR MACHT KEIN ZOMBIE AUS MEINEM LEICHNAHM!



wieso? wenn ich tod bin isses mir relativ wayne ob zombie oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ist doch cool dumm,dämlich und ohne sinn jahrelang durch straßen zu wandern,gegen wände zu gehen,menshen das gehirn raussaugen,usw....
und das zombie sein hat vorteile
-man braucht sich keine sorgen um nahrung & wasser zu machen (ab und zu findet man nen menschen den man essen kann und wasser ist auch nicht wirklich wichtig)
-man braucht sich keine sorgen um hygiene zu machen
-man braucht sich keine sorgen zu machen das man alleine ist (es sind immer genug zombies da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-jeder hat angst vor einem (menschen & tiere)

in diesem sinne
Braaaaaaaiiiins......Braaaaaaaaiiiins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> in diesem sinne
> Braaaaaaaiiiins......Braaaaaaaaiiiins
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das hier alles lese, bekomme ich wieder Lust, "Stubbs the Zombie" zu spielen *fängt an zu wühlen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ^^  Wenn es zu einer Zombieapokalypse kommen sollte, werde ich den lautesten und derbsten Grindcore reinmachen und mit ner Schrotflinte durch die Stadt rennen, und hüpfen, wenn Munition in der Luft schwebt...

Mooooment  ;D

Das is ja Zombiegrinder  xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ^^  Wenn es zu einer Zombieapokalypse kommen sollte, werde ich den lautesten und derbsten Grindcore reinmachen und mit ner Schrotflinte durch die Stadt rennen, und hüpfen, wenn Munition in der Luft schwebt...



ohja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. Oktober 2009)

Interessanter Thread, definitiv ^^

Glaub wenn es wirklich mal dazu kommen würde, würde ich mir 3-5 Frauen Schnappen, zum nächsten sportflughafen fahren, dort in einen Hubschrauber steigen und die nächste Insel anfliegen. In der Hoffnung das Zombies nicht schwimmen können.


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread, definitiv ^^
> 
> Glaub wenn es wirklich mal dazu kommen würde, würde ich mir 3-5 Frauen Schnappen, zum nächsten sportflughafen fahren, dort in einen Hubschrauber steigen und die nächste Insel anfliegen. In der Hoffnung das Zombies nicht schwimmen können.


Bedenke das die 3-4 Frauen möglichst aus verschiedenen Gebieten der erde stammen!
des größeren Genpools wegen.!

wobei das Inzuchtproblem und die daraus resultierenden Genetischen Fehler wohl sehr fatal werden könnte, nach der Zombie Apocalypse.
und auf ner Insel sowiso!

Am besten du nimmst noch mindestens einen mänlichen Kumpel mitt und hofst das weder du noch er mitt den 3-4 Frauen jungs zeugen.
Dan könntest du dich zumindest noch in der zweiten generation mitt den Töchtern deines kumpels fortpflanzen.

Leider wär spätestens nach 30-40 Jahren, jeder mitt jedem verwand sein und nach 1-2 generationen ehen zwischen Cousinen und Cousengs treten wider fatale genetische Missbildungen und Fehler auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nach gut 80-100 Jahren würde dan deine Insel Kollonie so aussehen wie die netten Orakeljungs aus 300!

und wenn du alleine mitt 3-4 Frauen leben würdest. Müsten sich Zwangsläufig in der nächsten Generation Halbgeschwister unter einander fortpflanzen... was die Genetische degeneration nochmals beschleunigen würde.

Nach wenigen Jahrzehnten könntest du deine Sprösslinge kaum von den Zombies unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn es dich nicht stört anzusehen wie deine Enkelkinder es mitt ihren Tanten treiben... kannst gerne mitt 3-4 Frauen auf ne Insel flüchten ^^

Hab irgendwo mal gelesen/gehört das 40.000 Menschen überleben müssen um eine gesunde und stabiele Population aufbauen zu können.


----------



## Tripple B (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon jemand im Threat erwähnt hat, aber das hier ist auf alle Fälle ein cooles Buch um zu lernen wie man in einer Welt voller Untoten überlebt.
Mit wichtigen Grundlagen wie z.B. man ein Haus Zombie sicher machen kann, über die Jagd auf Zombies, bis hin zum Neuanfang weit weg.
Ist ne Parodie aber man kann es durchaus auch ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/Zombie-Survival-Guide...4409&sr=8-2


----------



## Manoroth (27. Oktober 2009)

ich würde mir als erstes mal mein katana schnappen, dazu noch n wakizashi und meinen pfeilbogen und erst mal nach zürich gehn und schaun ob meine freunde noch zu retten sind.

dann mit allen überlebenden n fahrzeug kapern und nach spanien oder so fahren wos warm is und der winter net so streng den ohne heizung wirds hier inner schweiz zu kalt^^


----------



## vollmi (27. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Leider wär spätestens nach 30-40 Jahren, jeder mitt jedem verwand sein und nach 1-2 generationen ehen zwischen Cousinen und Cousengs treten wider fatale genetische Missbildungen und Fehler auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achduscheisse, ne Insel wie Bayern? Dann doch lieber Zombies ^^

Und Freunde retten ist ne schlechte idee. Wenn man eines von den Zombiedokus gelernt hat, dann das die Freunde immer schon infiziert sind und früher oder später an dein Gehirn wollen.

mfG René


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Achduscheisse, ne Insel wie Bayern? Dann doch lieber Zombies ^^
> 
> Und Freunde retten ist ne schlechte idee. Wenn man eines von den Zombiedokus gelernt hat, dann das die Freunde immer schon infiziert sind und früher oder später an dein Gehirn wollen.
> 
> mfG René


hey aufs maul oder wie?

das war vll früher so das in jedem bergdorf jeder mit jedem verwandt war aber heut nimmer


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich würde mir als erstes mal mein katana schnappen, dazu noch n wakizashi und meinen pfeilbogen und erst mal nach zürich gehn und schaun ob meine freunde noch zu retten sind.
> 
> dann mit allen überlebenden n fahrzeug kapern und nach spanien oder so fahren wos warm is und der winter net so streng den ohne heizung wirds hier inner schweiz zu kalt^^



Lasst dich nur beissen, Zürcher werden die andern Schweizer sicher net vermissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (27. Oktober 2009)

Ôô zuviele Filme gesehen. Aber nun gut.

Waffen? Also mal wirklich.

Sterben mit Style. Was soll ich 3 Jahre im Bunker sitzen.

Also:

Schusswaffen fallen raus? Warum? Bei meinem Glück bekomme ich eine Bänderdehnung am Daumen vom Rückschlag oder beim Gewehr eine gbrochene Schulter.

Also, ab zum Waffen shop , dann eine Schöne Hellbarde ( heißen doch so) Stiel ein kürzen. evtl. 2 davon. Dann 100 Stahldraht, und klemmen. Benzin und aus dem Baushaus noch den Dieselgenrator. Bezahlen brauche ich ja nicht. 

Schöne Position suchen. Draht Spannen. Oh Mollis mit nehmen, man braucht Licht. Spiel mir das Lied vom Tot pfeiffen, dann wie in left 4 dead. Die Alarmanlage von eine Auto anmachen. Und mal sehen ob ich den Survial Modus von left 4 dead ( 25 Minuten Terminal ) knacke. 


Ne also ich glaube, ich würde lieber Kurz und Schmerzlos versuche irgendwo hinzukommen ( die Insel von Tom hanks war gut ! ) und dann mal sehen.

Würde mir evtl. noch 2-4 dicke WoW Spieler holen. Berg ab rollen sie gut, und ansonsten hat man Köder.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Oktober 2009)

Also bei nem Facebook Quiz kam raus, dass ich 1 Jahr überleben werde, wenn Zombies die Welt erobern!


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also bei nem Facebook Quiz kam raus, dass ich 1 Jahr überleben werde, wenn Zombies die Welt erobern!


bei mir auch ^^


----------



## vollmi (28. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> bei mir auch ^^



Untot gilt vermutlich noch als lebend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> machts wie Homer, kauft euch nen Tetrapack Saft und warte bis der zum Schnaps vermentiert is ^^


Macht sowas besser nicht! Ich hatte ne Pet-Flasche O-Saft in nem schwarzen Schrank im Büro vergessen, als ich nach Asien ging. Da hat dann nen Monat lang die pralle Sonne draufgeschienen. Als ich die dann gefunden hab und ins WC zum ausschütten bringen wollte ist mir das Teil in der Hand explodiert, also der Deckel mit voller Wucht abgesprungen. Stellt Euch in etwa nen Champagnerdeckel vor, wenn man die Flasche voll durchgeschüttelt hat und dann nochmal ne ganze Spur stärker und vor allem lauter. Das war so laut wie ein Feuerwerkskörper. Aber vor allem der widerliche Gär-Gestank...den musste man dann 3-4 Tage ertragen, wenn man aufs Klo wollte ^^

Ansonsten zur Zombieinvasion: Wenn man eins von Bud Spencer und Terence Hill gelernt hat, dann das, dass man nie genug weisse Bohnen auf Lager haben kann. Also am besten gewaltige Notrationen in weisser Bohnenform aufbauen!


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

HAHAH davatar das ist so ekelhaft aber irgendwie lustig

edit: aber davatar was wären den bohnen ohne speck tztztztz


----------



## vollmi (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Macht sowas besser nicht! Ich hatte ne Pet-Flasche O-Saft in nem schwarzen Schrank im Büro vergessen, als ich nach Asien ging. Da hat dann nen Monat lang die pralle Sonne draufgeschienen. Als ich die dann gefunden hab und ins WC zum ausschütten bringen wollte ist mir das Teil in der Hand explodiert, also der Deckel mit voller Wucht abgesprungen.



Hättest noch etwas warten sollen, dann wär das Teil vor dir geflüchtet.

mfG René


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hättest noch etwas warten sollen, dann wär das Teil vor dir geflüchtet.


Ja das dacht ich mir dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Macht sowas besser nicht! Ich hatte ne Pet-Flasche O-Saft in nem schwarzen Schrank im Büro vergessen, als ich nach Asien ging. Da hat dann nen Monat lang die pralle Sonne draufgeschienen. Als ich die dann gefunden hab und ins WC zum ausschütten bringen wollte ist mir das Teil in der Hand explodiert, also der Deckel mit voller Wucht abgesprungen. Stellt Euch in etwa nen Champagnerdeckel vor, wenn man die Flasche voll durchgeschüttelt hat und dann nochmal ne ganze Spur stärker und vor allem lauter. Das war so laut wie ein Feuerwerkskörper. Aber vor allem der widerliche Gär-Gestank...den musste man dann 3-4 Tage ertragen, wenn man aufs Klo wollte ^^
> 
> Ansonsten zur Zombieinvasion: Wenn man eins von Bud Spencer und Terence Hill gelernt hat, dann das, dass man nie genug weisse Bohnen auf Lager haben kann. Also am besten gewaltige Notrationen in weisser Bohnenform aufbauen!


Und ich hab von Popey gelernt:Immer schön Spinat essen,dan klopf ich jeden Untoten weg


----------



## sympathisant (28. Oktober 2009)

gerade gefunden. 

mal schaun ob deeplinks funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn nicht: http://www.emok.tv/wp-content/gallery/picd...%20EMOK_052.jpg

den patch kann man hier bestellen:

http://store.zombiedefensenetwork.com/ZDN-Patch-p/zdn-p1.htm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*soll keine werbung sein*


und um beim thema zu bleiben: würd also diese dame suchen und mir zusammen mir ihr irgendwo eine einsame hütte suchen und sie verteidigen ... ;-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also bei nem Facebook Quiz kam raus, dass ich 1 Jahr überleben werde, wenn Zombies die Welt erobern!



giev link!!!11


----------



## Bader1 (28. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=071KqJu7WVo...feature=channel

So ähnlich würd meine Flucht aussehen...


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2009)

Zonbiekill der woche ftw ^^


----------



## XXI. (28. Oktober 2009)

Mir is wärend ner Runde DoW2 die Idee gekommen:

Ich brech bei Relic ein und klau das hier:




Rock n Roll, vorallem mit ner Minigun bzw nem Bolter oben drauf.

Oder ich bau mir einen: http://www.RealLifeRhino.com


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Mir is wärend ner Runde DoW2 die Idee gekommen:
> 
> Ich brech bei Relic ein und klau das hier:
> 
> ...



damit ist die zombie apokalypse gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2009)

Passend dazu:


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Passend dazu:


Wunderschön ^^

vor allem die Luffy/kakashi liebesszene ^^


----------



## Snowhawk (29. Oktober 2009)

bei ner Zombieinvasion gibts nur einen sicheren Platz:  "Das Winchester"!


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> bei ner Zombieinvasion gibts nur einen sicheren Platz: "Das Winchester"!




Word!


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich find die Einkaufscenter Variante deutlich besser.
Erstmal alles "reinigen", dann die Zugänge verbarrikadieren und dann...Paaar-taay :>
Voraussetzung für das Center sind natürlich: 
-Waffenladen (abwechslung bringt Freude!)
-Supermarkt für Nahrung
-Coffeeshop für lecker Kaffee
-Pub/Bar,weil wozu Kaffee?Man kann ja den ganzen Tag besoffen sein.
-Elektroladen -> PCs, Konsolen etc
- Musik :>

Das mit Freunden und paar Frauen, wäre mein Zombieparadies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2009)

Und eines Tages geht dir die Nahrung aus, und wären dieser langen zeit hat sich eine Masse Am Zombies um das Einkaufcenter versammelt sicher paar tausende..... und was machst du dann? ^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (29. Oktober 2009)

sämtliche fahrbaren rasenmäher nehmen, kettensägen dran machen und mit allen mit denen man in dem einkaufszentrum ist, raus fahren und schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> sämtliche fahrbaren rasenmäher nehmen, kettensägen dran machen und mit allen mit denen man in dem einkaufszentrum ist, raus fahren und schnetzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts da net nen film in dem genau das schief gegangen ist? ^^


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und eines Tages geht dir die Nahrung aus, und wären dieser langen zeit hat sich eine Masse Am Zombies um das Einkaufcenter versammelt sicher paar tausende..... und was machst du dann? ^^


aufs dach stellen mit dem rücken zum abgrund und dann selber in den kopf schießen


----------



## Mr_Multikill (29. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> gibts da net nen film in dem genau das schief gegangen ist? ^^


verdammt, weniger zocken, mehr filme guggn :O

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> aufs dach stellen mit dem rücken zum abgrund und dann selber in den kopf schießen


so einfach machst du denen das?ich würde versuchen noch so viele wie es geht mit in den Tod zu nehmen,sodass immer mehr Zombies angelockt werden würden.und wenn dann tausende vor der Tür stehen, dann würde ich den vorher selbstgebauten Auslöser aktivieren,wobei alle,aber auch wirklich alle brennbaren und explosiven Stoffe in dem Markt mit dran beteiligt wären,sodass der ganze verdammte strassenzug mit allen Zombies dadrauf atomisiert werden würde...das nenn ich ein würdigen Abgang...


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so einfach machst du denen das?ich würde versuchen noch so viele wie es geht mit in den Tod zu nehmen,sodass immer mehr Zombies angelockt werden würden.und wenn dann tausende vor der Tür stehen, dann würde ich den vorher selbstgebauten Auslöser aktivieren,wobei alle,aber auch wirklich alle brennbaren und explosiven Stoffe in dem Markt mit dran beteiligt wären,sodass der ganze verdammte strassenzug mit allen Zombies dadrauf atomisiert werden würde...das nenn ich ein würdigen Abgang...


Dafür bekommste dan 72 Untote Jungfrauen im Paradies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Mir is wärend ner Runde DoW2 die Idee gekommen:
> 
> Ich brech bei Relic ein und klau das hier:
> 
> ...


hehe,geil,aber dazu brauchst du auch die richtige Rüstung wenn du das Teil steuerst....da beissen sich die Zombies die Zähne dran aus am Keramit
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/1355/spacemarine.jpg


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Dafür bekommste dan 72 Untote Jungfrauen im Paradies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hasse solche Wort wie die Pest, aber.. rofl,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2009)

was wollte ihr immer mit eurer Rüstung? so sieht ein echter zombie Killer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gold kette und laute Musik mit Bass, das ja alle Zombies hören wenn ihr kommt.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2009)

Und ne Überlebenschance von... 13,1394%

Während jene in dicken (dank Japanischen Forschern garnichtmal so abwegigen) Servorüstung eine Überlebenschance von mind. 68,45% haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2009)

50c is einfach sein geld net wert ^^


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> 50c is einfach sein geld net wert ^^


Hehe was für ein Wortspiel


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2009)

Also grad mit Begeisterung den Thread endeckt.

Erstmal schnell Richtung Budeswehr und ne MK 48 und m24 holen.
Kugelsicherweste. g-hose sauerstoffmaske und rein in nen Tornado richtung ami-land.
Ankommen und nen Apahe Kampfhubschrauber weiter zum Nächsten Supermarkt.
Dort essen besorgen und Schrauben nägel bretter.
Nebenbei nich unmengen an Munition.
Noch n kollegen einsammeln(Heli passen nur 2 rein)
Dann aufs hochasu und den einzigen zugang verbarrikadieren.

Ist doch ganz gut odeR?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ne Überlebenschance von... 13,1394%



Ja aber hey, wenn schon sterben dann richtig^^ 

Und das wäre das Lied was ich hören würde beim Zombie ab ballern ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1ZL6tdfVic

(Ich weiss das viele die Musik nicht gerne hören oder Doof finden, aber jeder das seine und ich höre es gerne.)


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich find die Einkaufscenter Variante deutlich besser.
> Erstmal alles "reinigen", dann die Zugänge verbarrikadieren und dann...Paaar-taay :>
> Voraussetzung für das Center sind natürlich:
> -Waffenladen (abwechslung bringt Freude!)
> ...





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und eines Tages geht dir die Nahrung aus, und wären dieser langen zeit hat sich eine Masse Am Zombies um das Einkaufcenter versammelt sicher paar tausende..... und was machst du dann? ^^





Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> sämtliche fahrbaren rasenmäher nehmen, kettensägen dran machen und mit allen mit denen man in dem einkaufszentrum ist, raus fahren und schnetzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




zuviel land of death geguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wars dawn of the dead? k.p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die idee an sich is ganz gut aber wie oben schon erwähnt es werden immer mehr zombies die sich um den laden verteilen und das essen wird irgendwann auch knapp...man könnte vllt n paar monotof(?)cocktails machen,aufs dach stellen und damit versuchen die zombies zu verbrennen...feuer ist effektiver als ne kugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das eintige probelem ist das die dinger durchs feuer durchdrehen könnten und versuchen den supermarkt zu stürmen...noja in dem fall könnte man immer noch vrsuchen mit gewehren und was weuß ich die dinger auf abstand zu halten bisse asche sibd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....
....
....
O_o
da fällt mir ein wenn die dinger zu asche verbrannt sind und man dann ausversehen die asche einatmet könnte man sich ja auch infizieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verdammt -.-
mein schöner plan :/


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ne Überlebenschance von... 13,1394%
> 
> Während jene in dicken (dank Japanischen Forschern garnichtmal so abwegigen) Servorüstung eine Überlebenschance von mind. 68,45% haben
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## Snowhawk (29. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ...man könnte vllt n paar monotof(?)cocktails machen,aufs dach stellen und damit versuchen die zombies zu verbrennen



War Dawn of the Dead *g*
Da waren sie in einem kleinen Bus und haben mit ner Kettensäge rumhantiert. Als der dann scharf in die Kurve musste, ging die Kettensäge in naja.. :>

Aaaber Molotow (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Cocktails sind keine gute Wahl, das Gebäude könnte anfangen zu brennen.
Ich habe mir darüber schon Gedanken gemacht.
Meine größte Sorge wäre da die Kraft die aufkommt, wenn so viele Zombies gegen die Türen quetschen.
Deswegen muss man vor den Türen einige Zombies töten,damit sie da liegen, die Kraft besser verteilt wird und keine neue Kraft aufkommen kann. 
( ! )

Und NAhrung..joa..zuerst werden die Sachen gegessen,die innerhalb von einer Woche verkommen, dann wohl Süßigkeiten gepaart mit Konserven, ich denke das reicht in so einem Laden für 1 Jahr.

So viel zu meinem Überlebensplan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (29. Oktober 2009)

keine Zombies anzünden, dass ist eine goldene Regel! Siehe Schild einen Post vor dir.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Also grad mit Begeisterung den Thread endeckt.
> 
> Erstmal schnell Richtung Budeswehr und ne MK 48 und m24 holen.
> Kugelsicherweste. g-hose sauerstoffmaske und rein in nen Tornado richtung ami-land.
> ...


natürlich besitzt auch jeder ein Flugschein für nen Apache und ner Tornado...hab schon in vorigen posts darüber gellächelt mit welchen Wagen hier einige fahren wollen.natürlich kann die auch jeder kurzschliessen...
und ich bezweifel sehr, das du das M24;Präzisionsgewehr der *amerikanischen* Scharfschützen und das *amerikanische* Maschinengewehr MK48 in einer Bundeswehrkaserne findest


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> natürlich besitzt auch jeder ein Flugschein für nen Apache und ner Tornado...hab schon in vorigen posts darüber gellächelt mit welchen Wagen hier einige fahren wollen.natürlich kann die auch jeder kurzschliessen...
> und ich bezweifel sehr, das du das M24;Präzisionsgewehr der *amerikanischen* Scharfschützen und das *amerikanische* Maschinengewehr MK48 in einer Bundeswehrkaserne findest



du musst einem auch alles kaüutt machen oder?

Bleib zuhause spiel wow denn vor suchtis haben die zombies angst!


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du musst einem auch alles kaüutt machen oder?


der thread sollte ernst sein, deshalb sollte man auch realistische Szenarien durchgehen!
































BWuahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. ne mal erlich ich glaub ja selbst net was ich geschrieben hab >_<


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Warum wollt ihr alle eine Kugelsichere Weste tragen?
Hattet ihr schonmal eine an?Das Ding schränkt einen nur ein und naja..wenn die Viecher so nah sind, hat man doch eh schon verloren, weil wenn man sich umdreht, beisst einem schon einer in den Hals *g*


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

Achja, was sicher auch nie fehlen sollte: die Notfallhandgranate!
Für den Fall, dass alles schiefläuft und kein Ausweg mehr bleibt. Besser noch 10 Zombies in den Tod mitreissen, als selbst eins werden.


----------



## Perfectenemy (29. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> natürlich besitzt auch jeder ein Flugschein für nen Apache und ner Tornado...hab schon in vorigen posts darüber gellächelt mit welchen Wagen hier einige fahren wollen.natürlich kann die auch jeder kurzschliessen...
> und ich bezweifel sehr, das du das M24;Präzisionsgewehr der *amerikanischen* Scharfschützen und das *amerikanische* Maschinengewehr MK48 in einer Bundeswehrkaserne findest



Wer redet von kurzschliessen? In einem Autohaus liegen die Schlüssel doch rum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schön zu sehen das mein thread immernoch Anklang findet. Wenn die Schweinegrippe zu einem Zombievirus mutiert werden wir den hier gut gebrauchen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Durch Asche kann niemand infiziert werden nur durch einen Biss wird man selbst zum Zombie.


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Achja, was sicher auch nie fehlen sollte: die Notfallhandgranate!
> Für den Fall, dass alles schiefläuft und kein Ausweg mehr bleibt. Besser noch 10 Zombies in den Tod mitreissen, als selbst eins werden.



Das denke ich z.B. ganz und garnicht.
Da würd ich lieber der erste sturzbesoffene Zombie werden.




Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wer redet von kurzschliessen? In einem Autohaus liegen die Schlüssel doch rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Safe *g*

Die Schweinegrippe nicht unbedingt, aber wie weiter vorne schon steht, ist der "Virus" in dem Film 28 Days/Weeks later, der Tollwut doch sehr nah und könnte ja mal passieren *g*


----------



## Perfectenemy (29. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das denke ich z.B. ganz und garnicht.
> Da würd ich lieber der erste sturzbesoffene Zombie werden.



Wahlweise kannst du ja auch einen Nuklearschlag auf deine Position abfeuern. Macht bestimmt mehr Bumms.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wahlweise kannst du ja auch einen Nuklearschlag auf deine Position abfeuern. Macht bestimmt mehr Bumms.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt dra<uf an von wo dauert vllt zu lange(dieflugzeit) und du und dein zombiekolleggas sind schon längst wo anders


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wahlweise kannst du ja auch einen Nuklearschlag auf deine Position abfeuern. Macht bestimmt mehr Bumms.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du pass mal lieber auf,das ich dir nicht ans Bein springe..
Kate Beckinsale ist so..<3

Planänderung (damits nicht zu OT ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Kate mit ins Einkaufscenter nehmen! Und ihr die Frage aller Fragen stellen..ob sie mit mir shoppen will.


----------



## Perfectenemy (29. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du pass mal lieber auf,das ich dir nicht ans Bein springe..
> Kate Beckinsale ist so..<3
> 
> Planänderung (damits nicht zu OT ist
> ...




Das ist mein Plan!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr alle eine Kugelsichere Weste tragen?
> Hattet ihr schonmal eine an?Das Ding schränkt einen nur ein und naja..wenn die Viecher so nah sind, hat man doch eh schon verloren, weil wenn man sich umdreht, beisst einem schon einer in den Hals *g*


Die älter vielleicht aber die heutigen die Z.B auch Polizisten tragen sind Ziemlich leicht, und man ist immer noch beweglich... Und ausser dem, sieht es einfach cool aus.


----------



## Perfectenemy (29. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die älter vielleicht aber die heutigen die Z.B auch Polizisten tragen sind Ziemlich leicht, und man ist immer noch beweglich... Und ausser dem, sieht es einfach cool aus.



Das ist ja schön und gut aber ich mache mir eher Gedanken darüber woher ich die überhaupt bekomme. Polizeirevier fällt flach weil die Polizisten die entweder schon tragen oder in ihren Autos gleassen haben. Also woher willst du in Deutschland wohlgemerkt eine schusssichere Weste herbekommen? Bundeswehr fällt auch flach siehe oben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Für wen willst du denn cool aussehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht nicht nur dadrum.
Du schwitzt tierisch unter den Teilen, was deinem Körper nicht so wirklich zu Gute kommt.
Und es schränkt einen definitiv mehr ein, als wenn du nur nen Shirt trägst..wobei..man will ja mit Stil töten..im Anzug :>



Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut aber ich mache mir eher Gedanken darüber woher ich die überhaupt bekomme. Polizeirevier fällt flach weil die Polizisten die entweder schon tragen oder in ihren Autos gleassen haben. Also woher willst du in Deutschland wohlgemerkt eine schusssichere Weste herbekommen? Bundeswehr fällt auch flach siehe oben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es inzwischen in Outdoor läden *g*
Und Kate gehört mir!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Für wen willst du denn cool aussehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für wenn ich Cool sein will? für die hübschen Zombie Ladys *g* 



Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut aber ich mache mir eher Gedanken darüber woher ich die überhaupt bekomme. Polizeirevier fällt flach weil die Polizisten die entweder schon tragen oder in ihren Autos gleassen haben. Also woher willst du in Deutschland wohlgemerkt eine schusssichere Weste herbekommen? Bundeswehr fällt auch flach siehe oben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Polizisten Zombie killen und im die Weste Klauen. xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (29. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Für wen willst du denn cool aussehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Übers Aussehen mach ich mir in dem falle weniger Gedanken als ums Überleben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falsch! Nur ich kann Kate den Schutz bieten den sie braucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (29. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Kugelsicherweste. g-hose sauerstoffmaske und rein in nen Tornado richtung ami-land.
> Ankommen und nen Apahe Kampfhubschrauber weiter zum Nächsten Supermarkt.



Den Tornado könnte ja auch noch ein Laie in die Luft kriegen (du solltest aber einen Plan haben wie du ihn überm Ozean auftanken willst). Aber ich schätze die Ueberlebenschance inmitten einer Herde von Zombies grösser ein, als die Chance lebend aus einem Apache rauszukommen den ein Laie zu fliegen versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Perfectenemy (29. Oktober 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Den Tornado könnte ja auch noch ein Laie in die Luft kriegen (du solltest aber einen Plan haben wie du ihn überm Ozean auftanken willst). Aber ich schätze die Ueberlebenschance inmitten einer Herde von Zombies grösser ein, als die Chance lebend aus einem Apache rauszukommen den ein Laie zu fliegen versucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann brauchst du halt in deiner Überlebendengruppe einen Piloten. Ich bleibe lieber auf dem Boden oder setz mich per Schiff ab.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> War Dawn of the Dead *g*
> Da waren sie in einem kleinen Bus und haben mit ner Kettensäge rumhantiert. Als der dann scharf in die Kurve musste, ging die Kettensäge in naja.. :>
> 
> Aaaber Molotow (
> ...




naja scharf war die kurve nicht wirklich *g*
die hättens wohl auch geschafft wenn die nich umgekippt wären und alle ins boot gekommen wärn 


Perfectenemy schrieb:


> btw: Durch Asche kann niemand infiziert werden nur durch einen Biss wird man selbst zum Zombie.



man kann niemals sicher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach endlich das was ich schon imemr machen wollte!
Auf ein Podest stellen und den totalen krieg ausrufen und als antwort ÖhhhhÖhhhhhhÖÖööÖÖHHH bekommen!

Ne also ich würd mich aufjedenfall nicht irgendwo einschließen wo ich nicht wieder raus kann.
Schwerter hab ich zuhause liegen,ne Axt auch.
Aber das wäre Nahkamof,das wäre 2.Wahl.

Armbrust hab ich hier mit genug pfeilen und dan noch dieses Pustrohr kp wie das heißt,auch mit genug pfeilen.
Noch genug Böller bzw sprengstoff von sylvester -.- bringt bestimmt nichts.
Ich hätte sogar Köder für die Zombies,um sich selbst zu retten muss man jemanden opfern,für das größere Wohl!Meine Nachbarn,haben 8 Leute in der Bude oder 9!
Landrover mit riesen stoßstange?Check.
Säure?Check
Hoch Explosive stoffè?Ich wohn an ner Autobahn und daneben gibt es irgendsone Gas Anlage.Wenn die Gallons da mal platzen wirds böse hier^^

Dan noch gemütliche Schuhe rauskramen.Jogginghose bzw ne leichte Jeans T-shirt oder Unterhemd....Für die Coolness oder bei Kälte die Lederjacke ^^
Ready for Zombie Attack.An Pistolen etc komm ich bestimmt nicht ran alos muss ich so erstmal auskommen,vielleicht findet mal ja irgendwann etwas !


Jetzt Fantasy story:
Ich komm  an waffenlager hab genug Waffen,kämpfe mich durch mit Einem Auto und einer Gruppe.Es wird brezlig auf der Erde,ganz zufällig an ner Militärbasis mit Atombomben.Und versuchen die ganze Erde auszuradieren.Vielleicht entsteht irgendwann wieder etwas "normales"


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> An Pistolen etc komm ich bestimmt nicht ran alos muss ich so erstmal auskommen,vielleicht findet mal ja irgendwann etwas !


das denke ich ist die beste Chance zu überleben:erstmal den grössten Run der Zombieapokalypse verbarrikadiert udn versteckt zu Hause überleben und dann in die Städte und die nach allem brauchbaren absuchen.bestimmt hat der eine oder andere Polizist/Soldat seine Waffe liegenlassen nach der Mutation.man muss versuchen grösseren Horden der Zombies auszuweichen,was bei deren Geschwindigkeit eigentlich nicht allzu schwer sein sollte und sich lieber auf versprengte,einzelne Zombies konzentrieren.an denen mit Schusswaffen und Schwertern(oder jedwedes andere Hackwerkzeug)sich austesten bis man sicher ist und sich kleineren Gruppen zuwenden kann...
dazwischen immer wieder versuchen Kontakt zu anderen Überlebenden herzustellen und aus denen eine Widerstandsgruppe bilden und eine zombiefreie Zone schaffen,welche später die Operationszentrale werden wird.der Rest ist eigentlich ähnlich gelagert wie bei Terminator 4(nur anstatt Maschinen sind halt Zombies die Gegner): Anschläge auf Zombiehorden,immer weiter versuchen Überlebende zu finden und versuchen die Population wieder zu vergössern...

und irgednwann in ferner Zukunft wird halt der letzte Zombie ausradiert und die Menschheit beginnt wieder von vorn, da durch fehlenden Techniker die Wartung von Gebäuden,Fabriken udn Anlagen(die durchaus mal für gigantische Explosionen sorgen können)flachfällt und das sicherlich ein ziemliches Chaos weltweit hervorrufen wird udn die Menschheit in der Entwicklung wieder ziemlich weit zurück werfen wird.
wobei ich noch hoffen würde das die Atomreaktoren von besonnenen Ingeneuren noch rechtzeitig stillgelegt werden,bevor keiner mehr die Teile ausstellen kann und wir hier überall einen Supergau neben den anderen haben.dann entfallen eh alle Pläne...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

ich werde mich erst mal im Haus verbarrikadieren und Nachts dann die Umgegend nach waffen absuchen und überlebenden (die ich natürlich finde) und dann eines Tages nehme ich 2 Äxte

dreh Lamb of God volle Kanne auf und Renn wild schreiend raus und schnetzel 3000 Zombies weg. 

Zum schluss steh ich dann blutüberströmd und von zombies total zerbissen auf einem Leichenberg und schieß mir selber in den kopf 

yeahh


----------



## Snowhawk (30. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich werde mich erst mal im Haus verbarrikadieren und Nachts dann die Umgegend nach waffen absuchen und überlebenden (die ich natürlich finde) und dann eines Tages nehme ich 2 Äxte
> 
> dreh Lamb of God volle Kanne auf und Renn wild schreiend raus und schnetzel 3000 Zombies weg.
> 
> ...



ihr und Eure Waffen suchen... hab zuhause 2 Pistolen, 1 Sturmgewehr, 1 Pump Action und noch ein Gewehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HA!
War halt mal im Schiessverein ^^ EIn Katana hab ich auch und kann dank Kendo ein wenig damit umgehen... die Kendorüstung ist sowieso ideal zum Schutz, da durch Leder nicht so schnell durchgebissen wird. Denke das reicht bis zum nächsten Waffenladen oder kleinem Supermarkt.

In der Nacht wär ich wohl nie unterwegs... sieht man einfach zuwenig und man wird einfach dann zu schnell gebissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ich reagiere kommt drauf an, von welchen Zombies wir reden... die altmodischen "schleicher" oder die neumodischen "Renner"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fortbewegen würde ich mich wohl eh übers Wasser. Zürichsee, Limmat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> .man muss versuchen grösseren Horden der Zombies auszuweichen,was bei deren Geschwindigkeit eigentlich nicht allzu schwer sein sollte




Das ist doch das dumme..das Virus ist doch mutiert und die Zombies schlurfen nicht mehr durch die Gänge,die Viecher können wahnsinnig schnell rennen!


----------



## vollmi (30. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> man muss versuchen grösseren Horden der Zombies auszuweichen,was bei deren Geschwindigkeit eigentlich nicht allzu schwer sein sollte



Die sind nur die ersten 28 Tage langsam, danach werden die Zombies höllisch schnell.

mfG René


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2009)

echt?was ist das denn fürn Scheiss?mist muss ich mir erstma ne neue Taktik ausdenken...


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Fortbewegen würde ich mich wohl eh übers Wasser. Zürichsee, Limmat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mmmh,und schon ne neue Taktik entdeckt...nicht schlecht.im Wasser haben die keine Chance,auch wenn sie noch so schnell sind.die sind ja zu hohl um ein Boot zu nutzen,also können sie nur unter Wasser rumrennen am Grund des Sees/Meeres.mit nem Motorboot und einem angespitzten Paddel hab ich gute Chancen wenn die neben meinem Boot auftauchen....*auf der Karte nach dem nächsten Flüsschen schau*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

verdammt dann ist mein plan auch hinüber :<

ich denk mir auch was neues aus


----------



## Minastirit (30. Oktober 2009)

wenn zombies kommen werd ich zumn prototype pewpew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn zombies kommen werd ich zumn prototype pewpew
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dat hab ich ja total vergessen!Dankeschön!

Miese Städte schnetzlerei!

Naja ich bleib bei meinem Plan wen die rennen können.Auf zu einem Atomreaktor!
Dissection - God of forbidden light an und sterben


----------



## Kargaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Gibt für mich (der jetzt nicht 13 Seiten durchlesen will)  nochmal eine Zusammenfassung aller guten Zombieapokalypsefilme?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

28 days later
28 weeks later
dawn of the dead
land of the dead
z.b.^^
vllt noch die resident evil filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (31. Oktober 2009)

Shaun of the Dead :>


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Shaun of the Dead :>


wollt ich grad sagen^^


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde zu Chuck Norris und verpasse den Zombies einen Roundhousekick!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Gibt für mich (der jetzt nicht 13 Seiten durchlesen will)  nochmal eine Zusammenfassung aller guten Zombieapokalypsefilme?


Diary of the dead vll.


----------



## Seph018 (31. Oktober 2009)

sehr sehr sehr ..sehr schöner thread =)
da mein Vater Rambos Bruder sein könnte, werde ich mir vorerst keine Sorgen machen müssen.
Ein kleines Waffenarsenal haben wir im Keller ebenfalls (Sportschützen FTW).
Dann muss ich eigentlich nur noch sicherheitshalber ein schönes Lager mit tausenden Ravioli-Dosen anlegen, die Fenster und Türen ein wenig verriegeln und Hamster in solchen Rädern auftreiben die den noch zu kaufenden Generator antreiben.
So früh wie möglich den Audi gegen einen Landrover eintauschen und etwas verstärken(danke für den Tipp TE ^^) und dann die Videothek plündern und viele, viele Blurays und Games mitnehmen. Wenn wir uns einige Tage durchgekämpft haben und uns die DVDs ausgehen, können wir vielleicht auch mal nach Freunden schauen und gucken ob diese noch leben. Irgendwann bin ich dann auch mal Level 35 und kann zum Rambo-Kid aufsteigen.
Irgendwann kommt es wie es kommen muss, und ein Teil meiner Familie wird infiziert.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich es drauf hätte, ein infiziertes Familienmitglied einen Kopf kürzer zu machen. Wahrscheinlich nicht und so endet dann meine Odyssee, von meiner eigenen Mutter aufgefressen.
Entschuldigt, meine Fantasie ging mit mir durch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Zombie Seuche ist ausgebrochen! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WidWHvtkRdg 

"zur Waffen Kammer"


----------



## Sin (1. November 2009)

Mal angenommen es gibt wirklich eine Zombie invasion würden sich folgende Sachen anbieten:

1. Atom Uboot - Nahezu unbegrenzt Energie und im Wasser ist man relativ sicher.
2. Kreufahrtschiff - Bietet vielen Menschen Platz, inklusive Schlafräume, Amüsements, Krankenstation und Heli landeplatz mit dem man, pilot vorrausgesetzt, nahrung und medikamente besorgen kann.
3. ISS Raumstation: Nirgendwo isses sicherer, nur wirds da schnell an Nahrung mangeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Mal angenommen es gibt wirklich eine Zombie invasion würden sich folgende Sachen anbieten:
> 
> 1. Atom Uboot - Nahezu unbegrenzt Energie und im Wasser ist man relativ sicher.
> 2. Kreufahrtschiff - Bietet vielen Menschen Platz, inklusive Schlafräume, Amüsements, Krankenstation und Heli landeplatz mit dem man, pilot vorrausgesetzt, nahrung und medikamente besorgen kann.
> ...



is aber alles auch nicht soooo sicher (gut auf der raumstation schon) weil bestimmt irgend ein infizierter von seiner famile z.b aufs kreuzfahrtschiff geschmuggelt wird weil sie denken er hätte nur fieber aber in wirklichkeit befindet er sich schon in der "verwandlungsphase"^^^der tötet dann seine familie und infiziert ein paar weitere die dann wiederrum andere infizieren bis dann nurnoch der kapitän,ein aus dem dienst entlassener polizist,eine krankenschwester/ärztin,ein draufgänger und ein kleiner junge bzw mädchen da sind,die sich zum heli durchkämpfen müssen da der polizist natüelich nen heli führerschein hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is aber alles auch nicht soooo sicher (gut auf der raumstation schon) weil bestimmt irgend ein infizierter von seiner famile z.b aufs kreuzfahrtschiff geschmuggelt wird weil sie denken er hätte nur fieber aber in wirklichkeit befindet er sich schon in der "verwandlungsphase"^^^der tötet dann seine familie und infiziert ein paar weitere die dann wiederrum andere infizieren bis dann nurnoch der kapitän,ein aus dem dienst entlassener polizist,eine krankenschwester/ärztin,ein draufgänger und ein kleiner junge bzw mädchen da sind,die sich zum heli durchkämpfen müssen da der polizist natüelich nen heli führerschein hat
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So kreuzfahrtschiffe sind ja recht groß, also könnte man irgendwo ne Quarantänezone einrichten, wo alle neuankömmlinge wärend der inkubationszeit erstmal bleiben müssen. Der Bereich ist natürlich stark bewacht, aber geht ja um die sicherheit des Schiffes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So kreuzfahrtschiffe sind ja recht groß, also könnte man irgendwo ne Quarantänezone einrichten, wo alle neuankömmlinge wärend der inkubationszeit erstmal bleiben müssen. Der Bereich ist natürlich stark bewacht, aber geht ja um die sicherheit des Schiffes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



selbst ne quarantänezone hilft da nix D:
da wird immer jemand eingeschmuggelt der infiziert ist xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> selbst ne quarantänezone hilft da nix D:



/sing man schaut sich 28 weeks later an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> /sing man schaut sich 28 weeks later an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wan kommt eig 28 moths later ins kino? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wan kommt eig 28 moths later ins kino? ^^



naja viel passieren dürfte da ja nichrmehr 
die sind bestimmt nicht so doof england noch n 2tes mal zu besiedeln^^


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja viel passieren dürfte da ja nichrmehr
> die sind bestimmt nicht so doof england noch n 2tes mal zu besiedeln^^


naja ende vom Film sind sie ja aus Emngland ausgeflogen worden... verseucht!

ergo, die Seuche ist in Europa!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja ende vom Film sind sie ja aus Emngland ausgeflogen worden... verseucht!
> 
> ergo, die Seuche ist in Europa!




naja 
der kleine junge war ja nur infiziert....mhh der kommt wohl auch in ne quarantänezone... oh shit
joa das wars wohl für europa -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wan kommt eig 28 moths later ins kino? ^^



Ich glaube was gelesen zu haben von 2010, wann genau keine Ahnung.


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

kennen eigentlich alle dieses Bild das angeblich von der Polizei in einer Kammera neben einer Leiche in einer Höle gefunden wurde ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2009)

Dürfte so ziemlich jeder kennen der nicht hinterm Mond wohnt... und das ist ein quatschbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> kennen eigentlich alle dieses Bild das angeblich von der Polizei in einer Kammera neben einer Leiche in einer Höle gefunden wurde ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dürfte so ziemlich jeder kennen der nicht hinterm Mond wohnt... und das ist ein quatschbild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich finds cool ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2009)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es nicht toll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte nur direkt die Diskussion: Wahr oder Unwahr mit dem Amboss erschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

das is sicher die US- UN Botschafterin in ihrer Halloweenverkleidung


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

oder ein häßlicher hinterwäldler den sie beim kacken erwischt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

ey verdammt wer hat da meine privaten urlaubsfotos ausgegraben sauerei!


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja
> der kleine junge war ja nur infiziert....mhh der kommt wohl auch in ne quarantänezone... oh shit
> joa das wars wohl für europa -.-



Naja das Virus ist ja purer "Hass", den aber wohl manche widerstehen können und mit ihrer "Liebe" kontern (bekomme ne Gänsehaut beim schreiben..)
Aber aus dem könnte man vllt einen Antivirus herstellen oder ein Impfstoff.

Aber..da wo sie ausgeflogen werden, da waren doch auch schon Zombies,wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Edit
Das Bild ist fake


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

mir kommt grad das eine zombiapokalypse ja für nekrophile das absolut schönste sein muss was es gibt :O


----------



## Elathar (2. November 2009)

1. Bevor es extrem ausgebrochen ist nen Waffenladen überfallen und in nen Supermarkt einsteigen.... Im Angesicht der bevorstehenden Umstände und der kleinen Katastrophe kann ich auch Polizisten umlegen oder den Waffenladen Besitzer....

2. Mir einen Stromgenerator besorgen und eine schöne Flex und nen kleinen Schlagbohrer.

3.Mich in ein Merstöckiges Hochhaus verschanzen sagen wir mal in der 3-4 Etage und den Treppen abschnitt WegHämmern ( Siehe schlagbohrer) Also einreißen das niemand mehr hoch kann. ( Ich glaube nicht das Zombies 5-6 Meter hoch springen ^^)

4.monate ausharren bis das schlimmste vorbei ist...


man muss natürlich auch abklären "was" für zombies da rummlaufen ^^ wenn es normale langsame "ööh öööh" zombies sind dann ist es ok... 
wenn es aber die "28 days later " highspeed zombies sind dann... gute nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Naja das Virus ist ja purer "Hass", den aber wohl manche widerstehen können und mit ihrer "Liebe" kontern (bekomme ne Gänsehaut beim schreiben..)
> Aber aus dem könnte man vllt einen Antivirus herstellen oder ein Impfstoff.
> 
> Aber..da wo sie ausgeflogen werden, da waren doch auch schon Zombies,wenn ich mich nicht irre?
> ...




omg.... mit* LIEBE?!* gayest virus evaaaar -.-


als die bei 28 weeks later dann am ende mit dem hubshreuber rausgeflogeb werden war der junge so halb infiziert wie seine mutter,durch die dumme kuh(eigentlich wars aj der vater schuld) is der virus ja erst wieder ausgebrochen


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

"Ich bringe Euch Liiiiiebe!" - "Er bringt uns Liebe, tötet ihn, tötet ihn!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> man muss natürlich auch abklären "was" für zombies da rummlaufen ^^ wenn es normale langsame "ööh öööh" zombies sind dann ist es ok...
> wenn es aber die "28 days later " highspeed zombies sind dann... gute nacht



highpspeed zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Davatar schrieb:


> "Ich bringe Euch Liiiiiebe!" - "Er bringt uns Liebe, tötet ihn, tötet ihn!"



xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

die folge lief doch gestern oder vorgestern bestimmt ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

ich möchte nochmal auf Nekrophile und Zombieapokalypse zurückkommen.

Das muss doch für die ein Paradies sein überall willenlose perfekt ins Opferprofil passende sexsklaven..


gut sie wollen dich fressen aber hey no risk no fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich möchte nochmal auf Nekrophile und Zombieapokalypse zurückkommen.
> 
> Das muss doch für die ein Paradies sein überall willenlose perfekt ins Opferprofil passende sexsklaven..
> 
> ...



sauber LoD -.-
jetzr kommen diese bilder wieder hoch -.-
brrr...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

rawr :>


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich möchte nochmal auf Nekrophile und Zombieapokalypse zurückkommen.
> 
> Das muss doch für die ein Paradies sein überall willenlose perfekt ins Opferprofil passende sexsklaven..
> 
> ...


hmm.. um die frage zu klären, bräuchten wir hier nen nekrophilen xD
weil:
stehen nekrophile auch auf zombies? 
weil tot sin se ja ned wirklich :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> hmm.. um die frage zu klären, bräuchten wir hier nen nekrophilen xD
> weil:
> stehen nekrophile auch auf zombies?
> weil tot sin se ja ned wirklich :/



tja wir werden es wohl niemals erfahren xD


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

bye bye lachman...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bye bye lachman...



wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

heh.
Kluger lachmann, brav editiert.

Dini wuerds dir nie verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
kettensägen sollte man auch immer notfalls zur hand haben...heutzutage kann man sich dank mutierenden schweine-,vogel-,frosch-,katzen-,pferde-,urang utan-grippen und den ganzen impfstoffen gar nicht mehr sicher sein xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich möchte nochmal auf Nekrophile und Zombieapokalypse zurückkommen.
> 
> Das muss doch für die ein Paradies sein überall willenlose perfekt ins Opferprofil passende sexsklaven..
> 
> ...



naja aber wenn ich an zombies denke fallen mir auch sachen wie: ne menge blut, innereien, schlechte zahnpflege etc. ein
ich glaube das würde einen nekrophilen doch eher abschrecken


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> naja aber wenn ich an zombies denke fallen mir auch sachen wie: ne menge blut, innereien, schlechte zahnpflege etc. ein
> ich glaube das würde einen nekrophilen doch eher abschrecken



ehmm... du weißt was nekrophil bedeutet?
für alle mit schwachen nerven sogar im spoiler


Spoiler



sex mit leichen


die lassen sich bestimmt nicht von sowas abschrecken  im gegenteil sogar,bestimmt....brrr....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

ich würde das wort nicht in den mund nehmen wenn ich nicht wüsste was es bedeutet^^
also ich glaube net das die sowas zusätzlich anheizen würde
nur weil man auf 



Spoiler



sex mit leichen


 steht, heisst das ja noch nicht das man ihnen die eingeweide rausreissen will oder seh ich das falsch Oo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich würde das wort nicht in den mund nehmen wenn ich nicht wüsste was es bedeutet^^
> also ich glaube net das die sowas zusätzlich anheizen würde
> nur weil man auf
> 
> ...



k.p
aber der otto normal nekrophlie bestimmt nicht aber bei denen gibts bestimmt auch noch extreme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Lord na da hast du ja was angerichtet. Böser Bube.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mal einen Artikel über Nekrophilie gelesen und dadrin stand das diese Personen die solche Neigungen haben sehr darauf bedacht sind das die Leichen in einem guten Zustand sind. Ich weiss klingt komisch ist aber so. Also würden sie es nie mit Zombies treiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist noch eingefallen wo ich als erstes versuchen würde hinzugelangen bei so einer Katastrophe. AREA 51! Natürlich nur falls sie wirklich Ufos dort stehen haben. Dann klau ich mir eins und ich setz mich in ein anderes Sonnennsystem ab. Wahlweise benutze ich auch das Alienwaffenarsenal zur Vernichtung der Zombies.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Lord na da hast du ja was angerichtet. Böser Bube.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was ist wenn *trommelwirbel* *jetzt dieses komische geräusch wenn jemand etwas gruuuuuseliges sagt* die zombies alle aus area 51 kommen *dön dön dööööön*
dann bringt dir das auch nix mehr 
und wenn wir pech haben sind die zombies intelligent und steigen ins ufo und dann
PEW PEW PEW IIIIIUUUHHHH BRRRIOOOOUUGGG EEEEUUUUU BUBUMUBUFUD PEW PEW PEW PEW
und schon sind die menschen ausgerottet D:


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

hat einer J.i.Joe geguckt oder wie der heißt?
Die hatten ja diese komischne nano insekten und die haben alles zerfressen.
Wie wäre es damit als waffe?


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hat einer J.i.Joe geguckt oder wie der heißt?
> Die hatten ja diese komischne nano insekten und die haben alles zerfressen.
> Wie wäre es damit als waffe?



Unsere Nanotechnologie ist noch nicht soweit das sie komplexe Befehle ausführen könnten. Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern. 3-5 Jahre ungefähr. Der Anzug würde mir schon reichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zombies halten ja nix aus und dafür extra Nanotechnologie einsetzen halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Unsere Nanotechnologie ist noch nicht soweit das sie komplexe Befehle ausführen könnten. Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern. 3-5 Jahre ungefähr. Der Anzug würde mir schon reichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenns ne riesige menge an zombies wäre,dan wäre das sehr hilfereich,dan darf man abe von vorn anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja die Anzüge wären super!Zombie sicher und man ist schnell usw darin


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

Ist die insider-unterhaltung _von_...aehm, ich meinte *ueber* nekrophile jetzt beendet?


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ist die insider-unterhaltung _von_...aehm, ich meinte *ueber* nekrophile jetzt beendet?


Ich spiele Untoter Nekrophile UND was spielst DU?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ist die insider-unterhaltung _von_...aehm, ich meinte *ueber* nekrophile jetzt beendet?



türlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> türlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



EPIC FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^




falscher thread ders paar stockwerke drunter


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> EPIC FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oiihh...
naja schlechtes chinesisches essen und die zombie apokalypse sind schon so ziemlich das gleiche ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oiihh...
> naja schlechtes chinesisches essen und die zombie apokalypse sind schon so ziemlich das gleiche ^^


Fails editieren ist verboten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oiihh...
> naja schlechtes chinesisches essen und die zombie apokalypse sind schon so ziemlich das gleiche ^^



das verdient glatt ne erwähnung in meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Fails editieren ist verboten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^



editiert? höh? wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> editiert? höh? wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kriech!Spühre die Kraft det Lischtes!
Wiederliche Untote Bestie!


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

Der affe hat auch das andere wegeditiert (Hust..dini und so du weisst schon Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Der affe



mal nicht ausfallend werden...


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

nicht alles ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Der affe hat auch das andere wegeditiert (Hust..dini und so du weisst schon Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehm...höh? was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> mal nicht ausfallend werden...



der darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehm...höh? was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau^^ Das wuerde ich von ihm auch verlangen, wenn er an meiner stelle waer! *Heldenmusik abspiel*


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

Ihr freche Gurken!


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ihr freche Gurken!



Das bringt mich auf eine neue Idee. Könnte man Zombies mit Gemüse killen? Wer Shoot em up gesehen hat wird wissen was ich meine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/discuss


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

man kann so ziemlich jeden menschen töten wenn man ihm ne gurke in den hals rammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2009)

in shoot em up wars aber ne karotte oder?^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in shoot em up wars aber ne karotte oder?^^



Genau aber muss eine steinharte gewesen sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Wäre der Karottenkill überhaupt technisch möglich? Das sollte Galileo mal testen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht könnte man den Zombies auch antrainieren Vegetarier zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. November 2009)

An unsere Kate fanatiker die wird als erstes gebissenxD und dann könnt ihr euch die mitnehmenXD aber wenn ich grad so drüber nachdenk ich sollt vllt in den schützenverein gehen.. man weiß ja nie... denn es schaut zwar in filmen und spielen so leicht aus zu schießen is es aber mit ner echten waffe nicht! also üben wenn ihr dem zombie net die eier statt den kopf wegballern wolltXD

und nur eine frau mitnehmen is langweilig lieber gleich ein paar dann hat man abwechslungXD... essen .. hm da gibts genug in den kasernen die sog panzerplatten halten sich ewig und 3 tage... schmecken halt scheiße aber hey hauptsache was zu essenxd


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> und nur eine frau mitnehmen is langweilig lieber gleich ein paar dann hat man abwechslungXD... essen .. hm da gibts genug in den kasernen die sog panzerplatten halten sich ewig und 3 tage... schmecken halt scheiße aber hey hauptsache was zu essenxd



Wenn man Zombies (ab)kocht. Kann man die dann essen ohne dass man sich ansteckt?
Ich mein nur statt den grässlichen Armykeksen ^^

mfg René


----------



## Brainfreeze (3. November 2009)

Wie wär's damit?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde auch Spaß machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. November 2009)

bäh du kanibaleXD da futter ich lieber die kekse.. ausserdem zombies verfaulen... schon ma versucht fauliges fleisch zu futtern.. doofe ideexD


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> bäh du kanibaleXD da futter ich lieber die kekse.. ausserdem zombies verfaulen... schon ma versucht fauliges fleisch zu futtern.. doofe ideexD



Pah man muss nur frisch Zombifizierte nehmen. Danach Soylent Green draus machen dann bleibts haltbar.
Schmeckt sicher wie Hühnchen.

mfG René


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Ich stell mir grad die Szene vor...Lachmann auf dem Dach eine Hauses, mit ner Schrottflinte. Welt geht unter (Flutwelle/erdbeben oder andere Naturkatastrophe) 
Ein Rettungsteam kommt auf das Haus zu. Lachmann schaltet Rob Zombie-Musik auf max Lautstaerke, hoert nix, ballert das Team um, schreit dabei "STERBT ZOMBIES"...
Dann nimmt er Kopfhoerer ab, hoert einen Mann keuchen..."Es ist gar keine Zombieapokalypse..." Lachmann ist verwirrt, doch dann schaltet er Musik wieder an und ballert den rest des Teams um. Ob Zombieapokalypse oder nicht, den spass darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad die Szene vor...Lachmann auf dem Dach eine Hauses, mit ner Schrottflinte. Welt geht unter (Flutwelle/erdbeben oder andere Naturkatastrophe)
> Ein Rettungsteam kommt auf das Haus zu. Lachmann schaltet Rob Zombie-Musik auf max Lautstaerke, hoert nix, ballert das Team um, schreit dabei "STERBT ZOMBIES"...
> Dann nimmt er Kopfhoerer ab, hoert einen Mann keuchen..."Es ist gar keine Zombieapokalypse..." Lachmann ist verwirrt, doch dann schaltet er Musik wieder an und ballert den rest des Teams um. Ob Zombieapokalypse oder nicht, den spass darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen xD



Das könnte auch auf mich zutreffen. Ersetze Schrotflinte durch automatischen Geschützturm und Hausdach durch Bunker dann passts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Vollmi Warum willst du einen Zombie fressen? Hast du verborgene Kannibalistische Neigungen oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube Nahrung wäre das geringste Problem. Da es Lebensmittel gibt die einen Haltbarkeit von mehreren Jahren haben. Wird zwar kaum Abwechslung auf dem Speiseplan geben aber das wäre mir egal.


----------



## shadow24 (3. November 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Wie wär's damit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


willst du mit der Abrissskugel Zombies platt machen????????????versuch mal einen langsamen Zombie damit zu treffen.udn dann versuch mal ein schnellen Zombie damit zu treffen.da haust du dir eher die Kugel selbst in die  Fahrerkabine.wär aber auch net schlecht weil mittlerweile wäre die Kabine voller Zombies...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad die Szene vor...Lachmann auf dem Dach eine Hauses, mit ner Schrottflinte. Welt geht unter (Flutwelle/erdbeben oder andere Naturkatastrophe)
> Ein Rettungsteam kommt auf das Haus zu. Lachmann schaltet Rob Zombie-Musik auf max Lautstaerke, hoert nix, ballert das Team um, schreit dabei "STERBT ZOMBIES"...
> Dann nimmt er Kopfhoerer ab, hoert einen Mann keuchen..."Es ist gar keine Zombieapokalypse..." Lachmann ist verwirrt, doch dann schaltet er Musik wieder an und ballert den rest des Teams um. Ob Zombieapokalypse oder nicht, den spass darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen xD



hach...du kennst mich einfach zu gut dragon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> @Vollmi Warum willst du einen Zombie fressen? Hast du verborgene Kannibalistische Neigungen oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö keine Kanibalistische Neigung, nur sehr mit der Couch verbunden. Und warum sollte man diese verlassen um Essen zu suchen, wenn das Essen zu einem kommt?
Und der Pizzalieferbringdienst wird einen enormen Zuschlag fordern wenn der sich mit seinem Motorroller durch die Horden zu mir nach Hause kämpfen muss.

Allerdings man könnte auch einmalig in ein Krankenhaus einsteigen, die Zombination wegmetzeln sich ein paar Infusionsset abgreifen und es sich damit vor der PS3 gemütlich machen. 

mfG René


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nö keine Kanibalistische Neigung, nur sehr mit der Couch verbunden. Und warum sollte man diese verlassen um Essen zu suchen, wenn das Essen zu einem kommt?


Das klingt nach Peggy Bundy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Nach wie vor die beste Waffe gegen Zombies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Nach wie vor die beste Waffe gegen Zombies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eher gegen Käferzombies^^


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Eher gegen Käferzombies^^



Schau dir mal "Braindead" von Peter Jackson an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Rasenmäher ist auch gut für größere Zombiekaliber.


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Schau dir mal "Braindead" von Peter Jackson an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rasenmäher ist ja auch ein bisschen Definitionssache:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2009)

Pah wer braucht maschienen, ich brauch nur 1 um mich vor Zombies zu schützen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

die darf mich gern ma "beschützen" <:


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

wo kann amn die mieten?


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

wo gibts den pron?

ähm den film?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

davon dürfts auch gern pr0n geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*google*


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> davon dürfts auch gern pr0n geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


giev link per icq plx!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> giev link per icq plx!



gibt nix :<
naja der film is ja eh genug pr0n xD


----------



## Manowar (4. November 2009)

Damn


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2009)

für alle Freunde dieses freds:am 10.12. kommt eine neuer Film in die Kinos...der Name ist:ZOMBIELAND
http://img190.imageshack.us/g/112528097l.jpg/


----------



## vollmi (5. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> für alle Freunde dieses freds:am 10.12. kommt eine neuer Film in die Kinos...der Name ist:ZOMBIELAND



Cool Banjos hatten wir glaub ich noch nicht als die ultimative Zombiabwehrwaffe.

mfG René


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Zombieland konnte ich schon im Original sehen.

Sehr geiler Film aber es gibt nicht viel Splatter. Ist eher so eine Verarsche wie Shaun of the dead. Der Film hat aber eines der geilsten Intros die ich jemals gesehen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Ende rockt aber auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woody Harrelson spielt einfach göttlich. 

Ps: Der Film war meine Inspiration zu diesem thread.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Mir ist grad ein durchaus potentiell mögliches Zombieszenario bewusst geworden:
Nehmen wir an, Blizzard veröffentlicht ein neues WoW-Addon. 2 Tage nach Release gibts nen weltweiten (oder landesweit würd eigentlich schon genügen). Stellt Euch mal die Massen an Zombies vor, die da aus ihren dunklen Ecken kriechen würden auf der Suche nach Stromanschlüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

BUHHHHH davatar BUHHHHH


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Heh beim BC-Addon hätt ich selbst noch zu den Zombies gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mir ist grad ein durchaus potentiell mögliches Zombieszenario bewusst geworden:
> Nehmen wir an, Blizzard veröffentlicht ein neues WoW-Addon. 2 Tage nach Release gibts nen weltweiten (oder landesweit würd eigentlich schon genügen). Stellt Euch mal die Massen an Zombies vor, die da aus ihren dunklen Ecken kriechen würden auf der Suche nach Stromanschlüssen
> 
> 
> ...



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

Heute nach 2 Stunden Ernährungslehre >_> (Sozialpädagogen Ausbildung)

Weis ich das ich zu meiner Überlebensausrüstung ne Tüte Getreidekörner einpacken mus!

Die dinger nach dem chaos anpflanzen und gut is. In dem scheiß is fast ALLES drinne was man braucht >_< (allerdings nur vollkorn!)

Jeder weis zwar das Vollkorn gesund ist, aber das man sich quasi nur von Vollkornmehl ernähren könnte war auch mir neu.

-Fette
-Proteine
-Stärke(Zucker)
-Vitamine
-Mineralstoffe
-Balaststoffe

da is alles drinne.


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

jetz hatter ausgeschissen buuuuuuuhxD


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Was meint ihr, würden Flammenwerfer nennenswert was gegen Zombieheerscharen anrichten?

Leider kommt man auch nicht so leicht an die Dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, würden Flammenwerfer nennenswert was gegen Zombieheerscharen anrichten?
> 
> Leider kommt man auch nicht so leicht an die Dinger
> 
> ...


da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.´hier wurde von einem oder mehreren Insidern behauptet, das man sich durch einatmen der verbrannten Asche infizieren würde...dadurch fällt die Option,die ich auch favorisieren würde leider weg,weil austesten kann man das ja dann schlecht


----------



## vollmi (5. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.´hier wurde von einem oder mehreren Insidern behauptet, das man sich durch einatmen der verbrannten Asche infizieren würde...dadurch fällt die Option,die ich auch favorisieren würde leider weg,weil austesten kann man das ja dann schlecht



Flammen wirken halt nicht so schnell wie Projektile, Äxte oder dergleichen. Und was ist mühsamer als ein Zombie der einen verfolgt? Na klar ein brennender Zombie der einen verfolgt und dabei noch das halbe Gebäude in Schutt und Asche legt.

mfG René


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, würden Flammenwerfer nennenswert was gegen Zombieheerscharen anrichten?
> 
> Leider kommt man auch nicht so leicht an die Dinger
> 
> ...


Was ist schlimer als ein Zombie der auf einen zurennt?

Ein brennender Zombie der auf einen zurennt!

Flammenwerfer is nicht gut!


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Können Zombies überhaupt rennen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Können Zombies überhaupt rennen?



Gute frage? wie so sollte sie das nicht können! ich meine sie sind ja tot aber dennoch (wenn sie keine Verletzungen haben) fähig zu laufen, also wie so sollten sie nicht rennen können?


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gute frage? wie so sollte sie das nicht können! ich meine sie sind ja tot aber dennoch (wenn sie keine Verletzungen haben) fähig zu laufen, also wie so sollten sie nicht rennen können?


Nunja ich mein nur weil ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie in nem Film ein Zombie hab rennen sehen. Die sind immer entweder "gegangen", geschlendert oder geschlurft, manchmal auch gekrochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Interessante Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, ich würde wohl von einer erhöhten Position aus(beispielsweise in einem mehrstöckigen, verbarrikadierten Haus)schwere Gegenstände aus dem Fenster schieben und auf die Zombies hinabstürzen lassen. Das aber nur, falls keine Waffen in der Nähe wären.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

Gut dann hab in den DVD laden (oder DVD ausleihen) und 28 Days later besorgen 28 weeks later und Dawn of the dead (2004 version)! in denn renne die alle! ^^ xD es gibt noch einen anderen der Name fällt mich gerade nicht ein!


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

War 28 days later der von dem Typen, der im Krankenhaus aufwacht und zuerst überhaupt niemand mehr da ist, bevor all die Zombies auftauchen? Wenn ja, dann hab ich doch auch schon Zombies rennen sehen ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

ja genau das ist der Film! ^^


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

auch bei resident evil gabs doch relativ flinke zombies ... (wenns denn zombies waren)


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach schlurfen nur die Zombies, die auch in ihrem vorherigen Leben langsam bzw. träge waren, sei es mental oder physisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind dann auch weitaus weniger gefährlich als die agileren, schnellen Zombies, die mehr auf Zack sind.


----------



## XXI. (5. November 2009)

Kann man eigentlich sagen, dass die Viecher in [REC] auch Zombies sind? 
Ich mein die sind ja infiziert und halten verdammt viel aus...


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

hm das schlurfen könnte auch daran liegen das zombies im normalfall schon am verwsen sind... schaut euch mal die dinger in resi an pfui die gammeln schonxD
aber ich würde ma sagen es käme auf den typ des virus an.. also ob es einen körperlichen  zerfall auslöst oder ob es die körperstrukturen weitestgehend stabil hält (also tote zellen reaktiviert) ... müsste man dann halt sehen.. obwohl das wär mir in dem fall egal hauptsache weg von den dingernxD oder abknallen.. erschlagen... zerhacken.. oh ähm... nunja... und wenn man eins in filmen gelernt hat... zünde nie einen zombie an... denn bis der tot umfällt hat er dein versteck schon abgefackelt...


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach schlurfen nur die Zombies, die auch in ihrem vorherigen Leben langsam bzw. träge waren, sei es mental...


Eben aus diesem Grund will ich bevor ich zum zombie werd verbrennen! Ich will der Menschheit doch keinen 400 kmh rennenden, superintillegenten Leichnahm von mir auf den Hals hetzen.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Eben aus diesem Grund will ich bevor ich zum zombie werd verbrennen! Ich will der Menschheit doch keinen saulangsamen, gegen die wand laufenden Leichnahm von mir auf den Hals hetzen.


fixed :>


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

der war gemeinxD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fixed :>



du bist ja n ganz böser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die zombie apokalypse ist mit der riesigen flutwelle und rohstoffknappheit noch eine der besten sachen die den menschen passieren könnte 
wenn alle menschen dann irgendwann mal tod sind oder zu zombies werden ist der planet irgendwann leer bis auf die tiere...der planet könnte sich regenerieren und irgendwann wird ein affe dann mal wieder das feuer erfinden usw ^^


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

dann geht die ganze schoße von vorne losXD


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fixed :>


Heh der war nice^^
Aber ich habs eh schon erwartet^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> dann geht die ganze schoße von vorne losXD



aber der planet konnte sich von der "krankheit mensch" erholen xD


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

lod du bist der erste den dragon frisstXD


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

und die krankheit mensch wird wiederkehren muhaha.. dann wieder zombies... dann menschen und immer so weiter...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> und die krankheit mensch wird wiederkehren muhaha.. dann wieder zombies... dann menschen und immer so weiter...



naja....lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaber der planet könnte sich hlat durch die zombieapokalypse erholen....selbst wenn vllt noch 5% der weltbevölkerung überlebt hätten,die menscheit wär so ziemlich wieder bei 0


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

dann hauen wir uns wieder mit stöcken und steinen die rübe einxD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> lod du bist der erste den dragon frisstXD


der kleine würd nicht mal an mich rankommen

Vulcankanone ftw den zerlegts :>


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

ja eben.. der KLEINE... der is so klein den siehste nich bevors zu spät isXD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der kleine würd nicht mal an mich rankommen
> 
> Vulcankanone ftw den zerlegts :>



dank der zombie apoklaypse darf man nun endlich kleine kinder legal verprügeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

gnomenweitwurf ... oh. falscher thread. ,-)


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ja eben.. der KLEINE... der is so klein den siehste nich bevors zu spät isXD


Vorsicht, sonst merkst du nichts und wachst ohne eier auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, sonst merkst du nichts und wachst ohne eier auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du willst ihm als zombie die eier abbeißen? mmmkay drugs r are bad dragon mmmkay


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du willst ihm als zombie die eier abbeißen? mmmkay drugs r are bad dragon mmmkay


Ich bin ja so klein...er wird nicht mal merken wie ich mit dem Messer vor ihm stehe^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

wie lange braucht eigendlich son leichnahm an der frischen luft bis er verwest ist?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja so klein...er wird nicht mal merken wie ich mit dem Messer vor ihm stehe^^



ahhhh^^ schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie lange braucht eigendlich son leichnahm an der frischen luft bis er verwest ist?



bestimmt 1 monat


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie lange braucht eigendlich son leichnahm an der frischen luft bis er verwest ist?


bei dem von letztem wochenend hat sich noch nichts veraendert


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bei dem von letztem wochenend hat sich noch nichts veraendert


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

ha ich hab n gepanzerten tiefschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@dragon: XD HOLY CRAP


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Zombie Trift auf Bambi ^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ha ich hab n gepanzerten tiefschutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



biste footballspieler oder spanner im schwimmbad?


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zombie Trift auf Bambi ^^_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> xD



_Wo die herkommen gibt es noch serh sehr viele ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> biste footballspieler oder *spanner im schwimmbad*?





Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo die herkommen gibt es noch serh sehr viele ^^_


plx link perm PM :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> plx link perm PM :>


du willst link für spanner im schwimmbad? sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> plx link perm PM :>



du willstn link von nem sapnner im schwimmbad?!
drugs r bad lod mmmkay


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

doppel - x - D


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du willst link für spanner im schwimmbad? sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


KLAPPE Ihr beiden ich will den link zu den bildern von rexo -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> KLAPPE Ihr beiden ich will den link zu den bildern von rexo -.-



und warum haste mich dann zitiert und den spanner teil groß geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> KLAPPE Ihr beiden ich will den link zu *den bildern von rexo* -.-


ach du willst bilder von rexo? rawrrrrr


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach du willst bilder von rexo? rawrrrrr


WAHHHHHHHHH 

kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach du willst bilder von rexo? rawrrrrr




_das es immer welche gibt die was Obszones raus lesen ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WAHHHHHHHHH
> 
> kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch, kopf -> tisch



zu viel kopf -> tisch
führt zu schweren gehirnerschütterung bis hin zur kompletten verdummung,aber wem erzähl ich das schon....*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Ihr wollt Bilder von Rexo? Einfach da nach links gucken
<-------------------------------------------------------------
direkt neben seinem Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zu viel kopf -> tisch
> führt zu schweren gehirnerschütterung bis hin zur kompletten verdummung,aber wem erzähl ich das schon....*hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hurr durr


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

ach leute verarscht mich ned immer ich bin schon gepeinigt genug :<


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Ich Schick euch die Link´s nacher muss noch was gucken ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hurr durr



derp derp


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

also zurück zur zoooombie invasion ich knall dragon ab den kleinen langsamen gnom ähh zombie und setz mich dann gemütlich aufn dach mit lachmann und sniper von da oben weg was so rumläuft :>


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach leute verarscht mich ned immer ich bin schon gepeinigt genug :<






LordofDemons schrieb:


> also zurück zur zoooombie invasion ich knall dragon ab den kleinen langsamen gnom ähh zombie und setz mich dann gemütlich aufn dach mit lachmann und sniper von da oben weg was so rumläuft :>


Nen. Mich. Nicht. Gnom.
Oder vlt doch.


Nope, ich lass mich nicht beissen. Weihwasser  mit Franzoesischem Bier vermengt wird sie schon vertreiben. Wenn nicht gibts noch den Kruzifix.

Nein, ich weiss das ihnen der nichts verbrennt. Aaaber er ist robust, watsch und Zombie hat keinen Kopf.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also zurück zur zoooombie invasion ich knall dragon ab den kleinen langsamen gnom ähh zombie und setz mich dann gemütlich aufn dach mit lachmann und sniper von da oben weg was so rumläuft :>



gute idee !
lachmann: hey lod guck ma!
lod: höh?was denn lachmann?
lachmann: da unten ist brille O_o
lod: oh noez brille ist ein zombie :<
lachmann: hey lass ihm ma abknallen 
lod: gute idee <:
*PENG*
lachmann: hey guck mal der bewegt sich ja noch !
*peng*peng*peng*peng*
lod: ok brille is tod <:
lachmann: high five lod!
*high five*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

Ach die Zombie Invasion wird nie kommen! wir werde alle so wie in Terminator enden, Maschine gegen Mensch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

@lachmann: cool story bro *high five*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lachmann: hey guck mal der bewegt sich ja noch !
> *peng*peng*peng*peng*
> lod: ok brille is tod <:
> lachmann: high five lod!
> *high five*


1. heisst es wenn überhaupt, ich sei 'tot'
2. unrealistisch, ihr könnt beide nich zielen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. heisst es wenn überhaupt, ich sei 'tot'
> 2. unrealistisch, ihr könnt beide nich zielen.



nachm ersten schuss haste dich ja auch noch bewegt <_<
deswegen haben wir ja auch mehrmals draufgeschossen


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Ich bin noch kein Zombie xD 

Zombi´s stehen wohl nicht auf Furry´s ^^

^^_


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Ach was, ich mit meinem Riesen-Kruzifix werd dich schon treffen^^


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. heisst es wenn überhaupt, ich sei 'tot'
> 2. unrealistisch, ihr könnt beide nich zielen.


Vorallem sind beide sicher Alkoholiker und sind immer besoffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vorallem sind beide sicher Alkoholiker und sind immer besoffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was soll man bei der zombie apokalypse auch sonst machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Ich bin grad dabei, ein Marketingkonzept für die Zombieinvasion zu entwickeln. Ich mein, irgendwann wirds ja normal sein, dass es überall Zombies hat, also geht die Panik irgendwann mal zurück. Dann schlag ich zu und sammel ganz viele Zombies ein. Diese halte ich auf ner Weide hinter nem gewaltigen Zaun. Das gibt dann Bio-Zombies aus Freilandhaltung.
Da wir ja auch noch Umweltkatastrophen und andere solche Dinge hatten geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass wir keine Ölreserven mehr zur Verfügung haben, da diese durch all diese Katastrophen zerstört worden sind. Drum schlägt jetzt die Gunst der Stunde und ich verkaufe Zombie-Kutschen. 8 Zombies mit nem Gespann an ner Kutsche angehängt und schon hat man ne Kutsche, die zwar nicht unbedingt die schnellste ist, dafür aber tagelang weiterfahren kann. Damit mach ich Millionen!


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Stimmt ^^

edit:@Davatar endet Shaun of the Dead nicht so ?? xD _


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da wir ja auch noch Umweltkatastrophen und andere solche Dinge hatten geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass wir keine Ölreserven mehr zur Verfügung haben, da diese durch all diese Katastrophen zerstört worden sind. Drum schlägt jetzt die Gunst der Stunde und ich verkaufe Zombie-Kutschen. 8 Zombies mit nem Gespann an ner Kutsche angehängt und schon hat man ne Kutsche, die zwar nicht unbedingt die schnellste ist, dafür aber tagelang weiterfahren kann. Damit mach ich Millionen!


die idee ist nicht mal schlecht, statt wie bei nem pferd ne karotte macht man an einer angelbefestigung vor den zombies nen gehirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

*stirbt vor scham*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> SHAWN of the dead, wenn ich bitten darf. sonst gibts eine mitm Kruzifix


SHAUN of the dead!


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

WAAAS ich bin besoffen nein ein blitz soll mich treffen ich hab mich selfgeownt neeeeeeeeein *sich mitm  kruzifix selber hau*

naechseten 2 seiten abwesend, damit das alles wieder vergessen wird


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

yay dava geile idee und dragon verkaufen wir als haustier der ist klein genug

btw: ich mach jetzt feierabend :>


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2009)

*mit blitz treff*

aber davatar was bringt dir geld da noch?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> yay dava geile idee und dragon verkaufen wir als haustier der ist klein genug
> 
> btw: ich mach jetzt feierabend :>



dann werd ich der kutscher von so nem ding
nennt mich
hell trucker !
xD


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> yay dava geile idee und dragon verkaufen wir als haustier der ist klein genug
> 
> btw: ich mach jetzt feierabend :>


Woher willst du wissen, das ich klein bin? Ich bin 1m 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, das ich klein bin? Ich bin 1m 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also klein !


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Ich hab euch auch lieb^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab euch auch lieb^^



<3


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

</3


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

:/


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

: D


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, das ich klein bin? Ich bin 1m 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dat is numa klein ^^ Offizieller Durchschnitt deutscher Männer ist 181 cm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

nur noch 11 cm... das schaff ich locker, ich hab noch jede menge zeit bis ich als "Erwachsen" zaehle^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dat is numa klein ^^ Offizieller Durchschnitt deutscher Männer ist 181 cm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey ich bin größer als der durchschnittsmann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *mit blitz treff*
> 
> aber davatar was bringt dir geld da noch?


Das nehm ich als Grundlage für mein gewaltiges Nach-Zombiekriegsszenarien-Imperium. Damit werd ich einer der drei Herrscher über die grössten Imperien der neuen Menschheit. Ich spiele die beiden anderen Imperien gegeneinander auf, warte den optimalen Zeitpunkt ab und überrolle mit meiner Armee ihre wehrlosen Truppen, die sich gegenseitig dezimiert haben. Daraufhin werd ich Weltherrscher, lasse mein gewaltiges, tiefes, dunkles diabolisches Lachen auf die Welt heraus und sterbe wenige Sekunden später an nem Herzinfarkt. Was danach passiert hat mich nicht mehr interessiert, als ich in die Kristallkugel geblickt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Stoeckelschuhe zaehlen nicht Lachmann!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hey ich bin größer als der durchschnittsmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist ja als lachmann auch kein durchschnittsmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw bin auch größer \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Stoeckelschuhe zaehlen nicht Lachmann!!



pff sowas hab ich nicht nötig!


Grüne schrieb:


> bist ja als lachmann auch kein durchschnittsmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hah....stimmt... lmao 
und gz zu deiner überdurchschnittlichen größe brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff sowas hab ich nicht nötig!


Gibs doch zu, dich macht es an sie anzuhaben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gibs doch zu, dich macht es an sie anzuhaben.



das vllt 
aber ich brauch nunma keine um größer zu sein als der durchschnitts deutsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...
...
...
du schon! HAH!


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Ich bin kein Deutscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Glaub hab ne  Ide fur n Thread ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Deutscher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damnd :<


oh nein rexo eröffnet nen thread


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_-.-_


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Zum Thema Koerpergroesse, oder zum Thema Lachmann und Stoeckelschuhe?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.-_



war doch nich böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Koerpergroesse, oder zum Thema Lachmann und Stoeckelschuhe?



nimm das 2te!!!111


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

lachmann's "größe" nach der erregung durch stöckelschuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

3 cm, mehr nicht.
Meine Hellseherischen Kraefte haben mich nie in stich gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lachmann's "größe" nach der erregung durch stöckelschuhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



böse brille :<


dragon1 schrieb:


> 3 cm, mehr nicht.
> Meine Hellseherischen Kraefte haben mich nie in stich gelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hättse wohl gern kleiner!


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lachmann's "größe" nach der erregung durch stöckelschuhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






dragon1 schrieb:


> 3 cm, mehr nicht.
> Meine Hellseherischen Kraefte haben mich nie in stich gelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie ein bisschen zweideutig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Wie es dimitri sagte - auf die groesse kommt es nicht an xDDDD


----------



## vollmi (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hey ich bin größer als der durchschnittsmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/me too. Muss ich aber auch sein, sonnst schleift mein Penis auf dem Boden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein bisschen zweideutig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, egtl eindeutig



vollmi schrieb:


> /me too. Muss ich aber auch sein, sonnst schleift mein Penis auf dem Boden.



"ich hab erdnüsse" XD


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Lachmann, Brille, dragon und der ganze Rest fuegen "Niveau" 1337 schaden zu. (666 Geblockt)
Niveau stirbt.


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, egtl eindeutig


Ich vermute mal, dass 3 cm stimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Hört mal auf mit dem Gespamme hier, sonst kommt ein Zombiemod und frisst Eure Gehirne!

Und denkt besser mal über die Frage nach, ob ein Zombie mit abgeschlagenem Kopf noch weiterlaufen könnte. Denn es gibt alte Zombiefilme mit Zombies ohne Kopf! Für den Fall wäre kaum einer von uns gewappnet :O :O :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lachmann, Brille, dragon und der ganze Rest fuegen "Niveou" 1337 schaden zu. (666 Geblockt)
> Niveou stirbt.


gut, dass wir nicht dem 'niveau' schaden zugefügt haben *fg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass 3 cm stimmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



höhöhöh
:/


Davatar schrieb:


> Hört mal auf mit dem Gespamme hier, sonst kommt ein Zombiemod und frisst Eure Gehirne!
> 
> Und denkt besser mal über die Frage nach, ob ein Zombie mit abgeschlagenem Kopf noch weiterlaufen könnte. Denn es gibt alte Zombiefilme mit Zombies ohne Kopf! Für den Fall wäre kaum einer von uns gewappnet :O :O :O




das wäre dann wohl unser ende :/


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Kruzifix macht Hackfleisch.


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hört mal auf mit dem Gespamme hier, sonst kommt ein Zombiemod und frisst Eure Gehirne!


Für das Gespamme brauchen wir kein Hirn.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut, dass wir nicht dem 'niveau' schaden zugefügt haben *fg*


Fu*k


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Fu*k



wer zuletzt haha-t haha-t am besten!


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer zuletzt haha-t haha-t am besten!


Es... ist nicht...vorbei.
*roechel* *asthma*
*Lachmann, ich bin deine  Schwiegermutter*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"l00k at meh, i can take off mah head lulz"


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2009)

ich schließ dann mit skatero zusammen ne waffe und sein meister das geht bestimtt ganz gut da wie dir zombies durch mich mit unserem spezial finisher die zombies killen


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zombies without heads...
that´s it
we´re fucked


----------



## vollmi (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und denkt besser mal über die Frage nach, ob ein Zombie mit abgeschlagenem Kopf noch weiterlaufen könnte. Denn es gibt alte Zombiefilme mit Zombies ohne Kopf! Für den Fall wäre kaum einer von uns gewappnet :O :O :O



Das Gute an Zombies ohne Kopf ist eben dass sie einen recht schlecht verfolgen, so ganz ohne Augen, Riechorgan und abbeissen können sie einem schon garnichts. 

mfG René


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Es... ist nicht...vorbei.
> *roechel* *asthma*
> *Lachmann, ich bin deine  Schwiegermutter*



ich hab gar keine frau 


Grüne schrieb:


> "l00k at meh, i can take off mah head lulz"



der hat schon nen leichten hurr durr blick ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das Gute an Zombies ohne Kopf ist eben dass sie einen recht schlecht verfolgen, so ganz ohne Augen, Riechorgan und abbeissen können sie einem schon garnichts.
> 
> mfG René


Hah das denkst DU und dann kommt sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2009)

Bei den koplosen Zombies einfach die arme und ein bein abschlgen...


----------



## vollmi (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hah das denkst DU und dann kommt sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts womit ein Holzhäcksler nicht fertig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

HAH! Jetzt lacht Ihr alle noch, aber eines Tages wirds Euch ergehn wie dem Kerl hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sniff* was für ne rührende Geschichte *sniff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade gefunden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> HAH! Jetzt lacht Ihr alle noch, aber eines Tages wirds Euch ergehn wie dem Kerl hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh gott xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Skatero schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden.



das sieht doch mal geil aus ^^


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2009)

Skatero
schleißen wir uns bei ner Zombieinvasion zusammen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

wir können uns ja alle zusammenschließen ^^
dragon,lod,brille,skatero,davatar und ich 
das wär doch ma was xD


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Skatero
> schleißen wir uns bei ner Zombieinvasion zusammen?


Okay. Ich bin der Meister.


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay. Ich bin der Meister.



Ne Waffe führt ja auch nicht


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ne Waffe führt ja auch nicht



willste die zombies mit wasser bespritzen?


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wir können uns ja alle zusammenschließen ^^
> dragon,lod,brille,skatero,davatar und ich
> das wär doch ma was xD


Kommt ein Bisschen auf die regionale Distanz drauf an, die wir zwischen uns haben, würd ich sagen ^^ Wenn ich mich da erst mal quer durchs Land begeben muss, um zu Euch zu stossen...bau ich mir besser erst mal nen Prototyp von ner Zombie-Kutsche.

Hier mal was gefunden, das Euch bestimmt gefallen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja, das Pflegepersonal erwischts zuerst.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Ich nehm mei` Kruzifix


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

@ davatar
ach was...heutzutage hat doch jeder nen großen hammer in der garage stehen^^ wir treffen unsd dann in hamburg oder so und dann wird das team /b/uffed gegründet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  fehlt mir nurnoch mjölnir.....mhhh

und DIE dürften mich gerne mal verarzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Da Zombis ja Furry´s in ruhe lassen kanne ich ja normal weiter leben xD 

**seinen Matrix Mantel rauskramt und ne Schwarze Brille aufsetzt **

YEa bin ich cool ^^_


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Da Zombis ja Furry´s in ruhe lassen kanne ich ja normal weiter leben xD
> 
> **seinen Matrix Mantel rauskramt und ne Schwarze Brille aufsetzt **
> 
> YEa bin ich cool ^^_


Haie sind zwar net pelzig aber auch tiere schmecken zombies!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Haie sind zwar net pelzig aber auch tiere schmecken zombies!



dasi st der totale bullshit ó_ó
aber lustig xD


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Ich würd ja eher auf den Hai wetten...Ausserdem...Unterwasserzombies? Dachte immer, die fürchten sich vor Wasser.


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich würd ja eher auf den Hai wetten...Ausserdem...Unterwasserzombies? Dachte immer, die fürchten sich vor Wasser.


Wissenschaftler, meine kleine Schwester und piklige Kellerkinder vermuten das es über 30.000 Zombiearten gibt, bekannt sind nur etwa 78!


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wissenschaftler, meine kleine Schwester und piklige Kellerkinder vermuten das es über 30.000 Zombiearten gibt, bekannt sind nur etwa 78!


:O Ok, wenn natürlich Deine kleine Schwester das vermutet ist die Chance schon sehr hoch, dass sie recht hat. Gut, in dem Fall muss man wohl auch noch ne Harpune bereit halten, denn sonst ist man bei der Überschwemmungskatastrophe verloren. Mit Schusswaffen unter Wasser kann man nicht allzu viel anrichten.


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> willste die zombies mit wasser bespritzen?



schon ma soul eater geguckt?

*L4D2 is ja ma geil...*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> schon ma soul eater geguckt?
> 
> *L4D2 is ja ma geil...*



nö


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö


 guck eine folge dann verstehst du was ich meine


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

hm link geht net als fenster naja wayne sehr nice amv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkocAvbooH0

geht um junge "reaper" die seelen sammeln und um Waffen die menschengestallt annehmen können.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_von Soul Eater find ich Kid am besten xD 

Depri bei Asymetrie xD 
_


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _von Soul Eater find ich Kid am besten xD
> 
> Depri bei Asymetrie xD
> _


jo der is echt genial, aber seine Guns hätte ich auch gern unterm Kopfkissen, man weis ja nie ^^


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Bestes Beispiel fur seine angst xD 


_


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Weihwasser und Kruzifixe wirken nicht gegen Zombies. Denen ist es ohne Verstand scheiss egal welcher Religion du angehörst.

Wer schon mal üben will wie man Zombies davon abhält einen zu fressen sollte Dead Rising oder Dead Space zocken. Okay in DS sind es zwar Mutanten aber das geht auch.

Immer auf Kopf,Beine und Knie schiessen das dürfte den meisten Schaden verursachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Weihwasser und Kruzifixe wirken nicht gegen Zombies. Denen ist es ohne Verstand scheiss egal welcher Religion du angehörst.


Wer redet davon.
AUF DEN KOPF HAUN mitm kruzifix wirkt immer


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wer redet davon.
> AUF DEN KOPF HAUN mitm kruzifix wirkt immer



Sind die nicht ziemlich kurz?


----------



## Vanth1 (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wer redet davon.
> AUF DEN KOPF HAUN mitm kruzifix wirkt immer


in kopf rammen wohl eher,vorher anspitzen


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wer redet davon.
> AUF DEN KOPF HAUN mitm kruzifix wirkt immer



ach kruzifix blaaaah...
son schöner 2-h hammer ausm baumarkt ist da viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hrrhrhrhrhr


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach kruzifix blaaaah...
> son schöner 2-h hammer ausm baumarkt ist da viel besser
> 
> 
> ...


Neh. Mein 2hand-Kruzifix mit + 666 Str und over nine thousand dps ist nicht zu toppen!


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Hab ne Idee xD 

Ich Binde Chuck Norris an einen Stock und laufe damit durch die Zombi Horde xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ne Idee xD
> 
> Ich Binde Chuck Norris an einen Stock und laufe damit durch die Zombi Horde xD_



das wääääääääääääre viel zu OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

Ach Chuck Norris ist ein jucks gegen die Zombi killer ---------------> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lycYfkJ1ik8


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_O Man der Deutsche Trailer zu Zombieland is einfach nur Grotig :/ ich werd mit den nur auf Englisch angucken 

rule 8 Cardio xD_


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> jo der is echt genial, aber seine Guns hätte ich auch gern unterm Kopfkissen, man weis ja nie ^^


unterm kopfkissen?
die dürten bei mir sogar aufm kopfkissen schlafen sofern ich dann auf ihnen schlafen dürte :>



DER schrieb:


> @ davatar
> ach was...heutzutage hat doch jeder nen großen hammer in der garage stehen^^ wir treffen unsd dann in hamburg oder so und dann wird das team /b/uffed gegründet
> 
> 
> ...


IN HAMBURG??
schätzelein du weißt schon wo ich wohn?

ca. 600-700km entfernt.. unten bei regensburg treffen wir uns lieber irgendwo in der Mitte von Deutschland locken da alle zombies hin zünden ne atombombe und fliegen bevor das scheißding hochgeht weg :>


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

woa ey von zombies auf Penise kommen sowat kriegt auch nur die Buffed Com fertig :/


----------



## Artherk (6. November 2009)

was wirklich gegen ne zombi invasion hilft... sich seinen arm abhacken... ne kettensäge montieren.... doppelläufige schrotflinte... und dann *kiss my Broomstick*
call me Ash
... hehe ich mag den kerl...


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Könnte man Zombies mit Giftgas angreifen die das Hirn zerstören?

/discuss


----------



## Alion (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Könnte man Zombies mit Giftgas angreifen die das Hirn zerstören?
> 
> /discuss


Schwierig. Da zu muss man erst die Frage klären, ob Zombies noch Leben oder Tod sind.
Meiner Meinung nach Leben Zombies noch. Ihr Hirn wurde nur durch einen Virus so verändert, dass sie nur noch Fressen im Kopf haben. Aber keinen Schmerz mehr empfinden.
In diesem Falle währe ein Angriff mit einem Nervengift erfolgreich. Das Gift lähmt das Nervensystem und der Zombie kann sich nicht mehr bewegen oder Sterben.


----------



## Artherk (6. November 2009)

antwort darauf... vllt... es kommt drauf an ob untote noch atmen... denn wen nicht können sie auch das giftgas nicht aufnehmen und es gelangt somit nich zum gehirn. wenn sie es jedoch einatmen können wäre es tödlich nur die wirksamkeit könnte ein problem sein... es wäre dann höchstens für geplante einsätze des militärs auf großen flächen zu empfehlen und nicht als waffe wenn man auf der flucht ist...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

da zombies ja eigendlich IMMER röcheln denke ich das sie noch atmen


----------



## Artherk (6. November 2009)

aber eine großflächige attacke mit giftgas wäre keine gute möglichkeit da man daduch auch evtl überlebende in gefahr bringt...


----------



## Alion (6. November 2009)

Es gibt inzwischen auch diverse Gifte die über die Haut aufgenommen werden. Das sind zwar keine Gase sondern eine Flüssigkeit die in Tröpfchen über dem Zielgebiet verstreut werden.
Und die paar wenigen überlebenden haben dann einfach Pech gehabt. Wenn wirklich eine Zombieinvasion ausbrechen würde, stellt die Regierung das Wohl vieler über das Wohl einzelner.
Lieber die Seuche sofort eindämmen und dabei ein paar Unschuldige umbringen als eine weitere Ausbreitung und damit das leben von Tausenden riskieren.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Da noch Impulse vom Gehirn gesendet werden müsste Giftgas wirklich wirken. Warum machen die das aber nie in Flimen?

Wenn man vorher die Stadt evakuiert wäre doch ein Giftgasangriff optimal.


----------



## shadow24 (6. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> aber eine großflächige attacke mit giftgas wäre keine gute möglichkeit da man daduch auch evtl überlebende in gefahr bringt...


sowas nennt man Kollateralschaden
manche Gase brauchen nicht eingeatmet werden.die dringen durch die Haut.sowas auf eine Grosstadt di einfiziert ist und fertig...für die "normalen",tja,shit happens....


----------



## shadow24 (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Da noch Impulse vom Gehirn gesendet werden müsste Giftgas wirklich wirken. Warum machen die das aber nie in Flimen?
> 
> Wenn man vorher die Stadt evakuiert wäre doch ein Giftgasangriff optimal.


evakuieren ist nich...wer weiss wer wirklich nicht infiziert ist.und siehe Resident Evil:da wird die Stadt auch kurzerhand abgeschottet


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sowas nennt man Kollateralschaden
> manche Gase brauchen nicht eingeatmet werden.die dringen durch die Haut.sowas auf eine Grosstadt di einfiziert ist und fertig...für die "normalen",tja,shit happens....



Haben wir Deutschen überhaupt Giftgas? Uns ist es doch verboten Massenvernichtungswaffen zu besitzen oder nicht?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Haben wir Deutschen überhaupt Giftgas? Uns ist es doch verboten Massenvernichtungswaffen zu besitzen oder nicht?


uns war lange überhaupt verboten irgendwie militärisch was zu machen bis se kanonenfutter gebrauchen konntn da sind ihnen die blöden deutschen eingefallen naja ich schweife ab

ja giftgas wär schon geil  ....

wobe ich ja immer noch für camping aufm dach bin <3


----------



## Alion (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Haben wir Deutschen überhaupt Giftgas? Uns ist es doch verboten Massenvernichtungswaffen zu besitzen oder nicht?


Ja es ist Verboten Chemische Waffen zu entwickeln, zu Lagern oder einzusetzen. Hält sich nur keine Sau drann.
Keine Ahnung ob die Deutschen Chemische Waffen haben. Und wenn nicht einfach mal die Amis oder Russen fragen die haben die Dinger Tonnenweise auf Lager.


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Haben wir Deutschen überhaupt Giftgas? Uns ist es doch verboten Massenvernichtungswaffen zu besitzen oder nicht?



Dann fragt doch einfach bei uns an. Wir haben genug Zigerchäs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ja es ist Verboten Chemische Waffen zu entwickeln, zu Lagern oder einzusetzen. Hält sich nur keine Sau drann.
> Keine Ahnung ob die Deutschen Chemische Waffen haben. Und wenn nicht einfach mal die Amis oder Russen fragen die haben die Dinger Tonnenweise auf Lager.



Wenn die Seuche weltweit ist glaubst du ernsthaft die Länder helfen sich gegenseitig? Dann gilt nur noch das Motto jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste.

Da wir zum Teil noch Waffen aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg rumliegen haben. Liegen bestimmt noch Giftgasbehälter irgendwo rum. 

Was mich interessieren würde ob die Länder dieser Erde einen Notfallplan für eine Zombieiseuche haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für Alieninvasionen sollen ja angeblich solche Pläne existieren.


----------



## Alion (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde ob die Länder dieser Erde einen Notfallplan für eine Zombieiseuche haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube nicht. Da es ein eher unwarscheindliches Scenario ist.
Aliens kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen.


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2009)

Ich denke Killertomaten sind auch noch realistischer.

mfG René


----------



## Bader1 (6. November 2009)

So abwegig is es auch nicht, dass ein Virus entsteht und so mutiert das er das Gehirn benebelt und die Leute irre werden lässt.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> So abwegig is es auch nicht, dass ein Virus entsteht und so mutiert das er das Gehirn benebelt und die Leute irre werden lässt.



Ja nennt sich WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Könnte man Zombies mit Giftgas angreifen die das Hirn zerstören?
> 
> /discuss



sind zombies nicht in den meisten fällen immun gegenüber giften?



LordofDemons schrieb:


> wobe ich ja immer noch für camping aufm dach bin <3



holst du die sniper und ich die mini-gun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ja nennt sich WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja aber wir laufen nicht schnell und fressen menschen wir gehen gemütlich und essen burger :>


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja aber wir laufen nicht schnell und fressen menschen wir gehen gemütlich und *essen burger* :>



Ihr lebt demfall auch nicht viel gesünder als Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Könnte man Zombies mit Giftgas angreifen die das Hirn zerstören?
> 
> /discuss



Zombies waren schon tot, Ghule aber sind Lebendige Wesen, die nie gestorben, sondern einfach nur mutiert sind. 
(laut Warhammer)^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sind zombies nicht in den meisten fällen immun gegenüber giften?



Kommt auf das Gift an. Die meisten Giftgase funktionieren über Tröpfcheninfektion also sollte es durchaus möglich sein Zombies so zu bekämpfen. Sie bestehen ja noch aus Fleisch und Knochen. Das Blut zirkuliert aber nicht mehr. Hmm ich wäre für einen Feldversuch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine fleischfressende Bakterie wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Gift an. Die meisten Giftgase funktionieren über Tröpfcheninfektion also sollte es durchaus möglich sein Zombies so zu bekämpfen. Sie bestehen ja noch aus Fleisch und Knochen. Das Blut zirkuliert aber nicht mehr. Hmm ich wäre für einen Feldversuch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhh.... vllt ein gift das die muskeln lähmt...würde aber wenn nur funktionieren bei den ladensüblichen 28 days later und resident evil zombies 
bei durch nekromantie wiedererlebte zombies wirds da schon schwerer....die dinger sind ja wirklich TOT


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Zombies waren schon tot, Ghule aber sind Lebendige Wesen, die nie gestorben, sondern einfach nur mutiert sind.
> (laut Warhammer)^^



Ghule behalten aber einen Teil ihrer Intelligenz oder?

Wir gehen hier vom herkömmlichen Zombie aus. Ein Virus reanimiert die Toten. Tote erwachen zum Leben und verbreiten das Virus über Bisse.


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

Ich würde mir meine G3 mit Munition holen zudem würde ich den nächstbesten Aldi oder Lidl stürmen und mir genug Nahrung für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre mitholen. Ich würde auch jeden Überlebenden in meine Gruppe aufnehmen, denn lieber einer zuviel wie einer zu wenig. Ab einer Gruppe mit 5 Mann kommt der zweite Jeep und wir bilden eine Eskorte zu einem Waffenladen dort Stattet sich jeder mit genügen Munition und Waffen aus zudem wird ein Jeep mit Waffen vollbeladen (man weiss ja nie). Ich würde mir natürlich auch ein sicherens Versteck suchen das man von allen Seiten sichern kann. Die alte Scheune bei uns im Dorf würds dafür auch bringen. Ich würde unser Versteck in eimem Abstand von allen 5 Metern eine Benzin Kreis um die Scheune machen um vor den Zombies geschützt zu sein. Natürlich würde auch genug Benzin für die jeep´s übrigbleiben. Wenn der Zombiebefall zu stark werden sollte Ferbarikadieren wir uns in der Scheune Essen haben wir ja schon geplündert. Jeder mit medizinischen Kenntnis ist gerne in der Gruppe wilkommen. Und fals doch irgendwann die ganze Munition leer sein sollte werde ich mich Todesmutig mit meinen Ninjakünste in den Nahkampf begeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Trotzdem werde ich probieren die Apokalypse zu überleben.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

ne G3 pff Vulcankanonen und dann Picknick aufm Dach !!!!!!


----------



## shadow24 (9. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Eine fleischfressende Bakterie wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


mmmh,eine fleischfressende Bakterie???? zum Glück bestehen wir Menschen ja nicht aus Fleisch,sonst müsste ich mir ja mehr Sorgen machen um die Bakterien als um die Zombies...


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh,eine fleischfressende Bakterie???? zum Glück bestehen wir Menschen ja nicht aus Fleisch,sonst müsste ich mir ja mehr Sorgen machen um die Bakterien als um die Zombies...


ja das sind dann Kollateralschaden


----------



## shadow24 (9. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Ich würde mir natürlich auch ein sicherens Versteck suchen das man von allen Seiten sichern kann. Die alte Scheune bei uns im Dorf würds dafür auch bringen. Ich würde unser Versteck in eimem Abstand von allen 5 Metern eine Benzin Kreis um die Scheune machen um vor den Zombies geschützt zu sein. Natürlich würde auch genug Benzin für die jeep´s übrigbleiben. Wenn der Zombiebefall zu stark werden sollte Ferbarikadieren wir uns in der Scheune Essen haben wir ja schon geplündert.


das mit allen Seiten sichern ist schon ne sehr gute Idee.eine Scheune auch,da sie meistens in freier Pläne steht und meist freies Schussfeld rundherum hat.sehr wichtig.
mit dem Benzinkreis allerdings nicht so clever.wie haben meine Vorposter es schon oft zitiert:das einzige was schlimmer als ein Zombie ist,der auf ein zustürmt,ist ein brennender Zombie der auf ein zustürmt...
aber ich würde ein Sprenggürtel im weiten Abstand rund um die Scheune legen und dahinter mit Baggern ein ca.3 m tiefen und 2 m breiten Graben buddeln,der nur über 2-3 hochklappbare Brücken überquert werden kann
also wenn sich die Zombies durch den Sprenggürtel gebombt haben,plumpsen sie alle erstmal schön in den Graben.hält sie zwar nicht für immer auf,aber man kann doch schon in Ruhe am Rand entlanggehen und Kopfschüsse verteilen.naja irgendwann wird der Graben so gefüllt sein mit Zombieleichen das die anderen Zombies darüber laufen können,aber dann such ich mir ne neue Scheune...oder zieh einen neuen Graben


----------



## shadow24 (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja das sind dann Kollateralschaden


ne,das wär das Ende der Menschheit


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ne,das wär das Ende der Menschheit


seh ich aus wie die Wohlfahrt is as mein problem bei ner zombieapokalypse zählt nur jeder für sich..

Erste Regel bei Zombiebefall: Sei kein Held!


----------



## Topperharly (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> seh ich aus wie die Wohlfahrt is as mein problem bei ner zombieapokalypse zählt nur jeder für sich..
> 
> Erste Regel bei Zombiebefall: Sei kein Held!



zombieland ftw xDDD

puh... was würde ich machen.... verbarrikadieren. fenster zu malen mit schwarzer farbe..... alle türen schließen und vernageln. und die letzten tage meines lebens mit zocken/Pizzas verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> seh ich aus wie die Wohlfahrt is as mein problem bei ner zombieapokalypse zählt nur jeder für sich..
> 
> Erste Regel bei Zombiebefall: Sei kein Held!


es wird spätestens dann dein problem wenn du als fleischloser darniederliegst,weil die Bakterien mutiert sind und Freund und Feind auffressen...


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

dann geb ich mir mit letzter kraft selber die kugel :/


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Schwierig. Da zu muss man erst die Frage klären, ob Zombies noch Leben oder Tod sind.
> Meiner Meinung nach Leben Zombies noch. Ihr Hirn wurde nur durch einen Virus so verändert, dass sie nur noch Fressen im Kopf haben. Aber keinen Schmerz mehr empfinden.
> In diesem Falle währe ein Angriff mit einem Nervengift erfolgreich. Das Gift lähmt das Nervensystem und der Zombie kann sich nicht mehr bewegen oder Sterben.


Hmm ich scheine hier der Einzige zu sein, der sich unter Zombie eher ein klassischer, durch Magie oder Ähnliches wiederauferstandener, mehr oder weniger willenloser Körper vorstellt, der entweder nach den Zielen des Beschwörers handelt oder aber nach "Instinkt", jeden und alles anzugreifen und aufzufressen, das kein Zombie ist.
Ich find die Zombifizierungsapokalypse durch nen Massenvirus ehrlich gesagt zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm ich scheine hier der Einzige zu sein, der sich unter Zombie eher ein klassischer, durch Magie oder Ähnliches wiederauferstandener, mehr oder weniger willenloser Körper vorstellt, der entweder nach den Zielen des Beschwörers handelt oder aber nach "Instinkt", jeden und alles anzugreifen und aufzufressen, das kein Zombie ist.
> Ich find die Zombifizierungsapokalypse durch nen Massenvirus ehrlich gesagt zu langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du willst ja nur wieder mit ner Zombiearmee die Weltherrschaft an dich reissen.vergess es.die kann man nich steuern...


----------



## vollmi (9. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> du willst ja nur wieder mit ner Zombiearmee die Weltherrschaft an dich reissen.vergess es.die kann man nich steuern...



Genau. Am Schluss versucht er es dann noch ein Alien für seine Weltherrschaftsfantasien zu benutzen. Dabei wissen wir sowas geht nur nach hinten los.

mfG René


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

also in der Weltherrschaft-maniac selbsthilfegruppe wurde mir was anderes gesagt.


----------



## nicosam (9. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das mit allen Seiten sichern ist schon ne sehr gute Idee.eine Scheune auch,da sie meistens in freier Pläne steht und meist freies Schussfeld rundherum hat.sehr wichtig.
> mit dem Benzinkreis allerdings nicht so clever.wie haben meine Vorposter es schon oft zitiert:das einzige was schlimmer als ein Zombie ist,der auf ein zustürmt,ist ein brennender Zombie der auf ein zustürmt...
> aber ich würde ein Sprenggürtel im weiten Abstand rund um die Scheune legen und dahinter mit Baggern ein ca.3 m tiefen und 2 m breiten Graben buddeln,der nur über 2-3 hochklappbare Brücken überquert werden kann
> also wenn sich die Zombies durch den Sprenggürtel gebombt haben,plumpsen sie alle erstmal schön in den Graben.hält sie zwar nicht für immer auf,aber man kann doch schon in Ruhe am Rand entlanggehen und Kopfschüsse verteilen.naja irgendwann wird der Graben so gefüllt sein mit Zombieleichen das die anderen Zombies darüber laufen können,aber dann such ich mir ne neue Scheune...oder zieh einen neuen Graben



Das ist keine Schlechte Idee und das mit den brennenden Zombies stimmt nun auch wieder.

Aber eine Sache die mir da noch einfällt und ganz lustig wäre ist die Toten Zombies mit einem Katapult auf die angreiffenden Zombies zu werfen dadurch werden die kurzfristig aufgehalten ( mehr Zeit) und der Graben bleibt leer


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Das ist keine Schlechte Idee und das mit den brennenden Zombies stimmt nun auch wieder.
> 
> Aber eine Sache die mir da noch einfällt und ganz lustig wäre ist die Toten Zombies mit einem Katapult auf die angreiffenden Zombies zu werfen dadurch werden die kurzfristig aufgehalten ( mehr Zeit) und der Graben bleibt leer


das ganze hat einen haken wie kommst du an die zombies ausm graben da muss ja unten einer stehn und die hochbefördern oder haste so nen lustigen kran wie in diesen geldabzockmaschienen drin ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Das ist keine Schlechte Idee und das mit den brennenden Zombies stimmt nun auch wieder.
> 
> Aber eine Sache die mir da noch einfällt und ganz lustig wäre ist die Toten Zombies mit einem Katapult auf die angreiffenden Zombies zu werfen dadurch werden die kurzfristig aufgehalten ( mehr Zeit) und der Graben bleibt leer



dann brauchste aber auch erstmal wieder nen katapult ^^
und selbst wenn die zombies "tot" sind würde ich die nicht anpacken....man weiß ja nie O_o und bei der zombieapokalypse ist vorsicht besser als nachsicht^^


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Ich würde vorschlagen wir machen einen Regelkatalog.

Ich fange dann mal an.

Regel 1: Zombies kann man nur töten in denen man ihnen das Gehirn zerstört!


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen wir machen einen Regelkatalog.
> 
> Ich fange dann mal an.
> 
> Regel 1: Zombies kann man nur töten in denen man ihnen das Gehirn zerstört!


Einspruch! Was ist mit Zombies ohne Kopf?


----------



## vollmi (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Einspruch! Was ist mit Zombies ohne Kopf?



Muss man den Kopf halt erst finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Einspruch! Was ist mit Zombies ohne Kopf?



Es gibt keine Zombies ohne Kopf. Wenn dann hängt der Kopf zum Teil noch dran.

Die Zombies ohne Kopf leben nur wenige Augenblicke.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Regel 2:
versuch niemals ein held zu sein
(ich weiß ist aus zombieland)


----------



## TaroEld (9. November 2009)

Regel... 3? : Doubletap! (:>)


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Regel 4: Zombiekill of the week


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt ^^ Stellen wir Regeln für den Thread hier auf um definieren zu können, was Zombies können und was nicht, damit wir besser drüber diskutieren können oder aber stellen wir Regeln auf, was man bei einer Zombieinvasion tun (oder nicht tun) sollte?


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt ^^ Stellen wir Regeln für den Thread hier auf um definieren zu können, was Zombies können und was nicht, damit wir besser drüber diskutieren können oder aber stellen wir Regeln auf, was man bei einer Zombieinvasion tun (oder nicht tun) sollte?



Die Regeln sind für eine echte Zombieinvasion. Einfache Verhaltensregeln und Tipps und Tricks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

beides^^

aber wie perfectenemy schon sagte gehts hier um die wahrscheinlichste variante der zombies, und das wären 28 days/weeks later zombies^^
also einfach menschen die durch einen virus unkontrollierbar aggressiv wurden


----------



## vollmi (9. November 2009)

Regel 5, 6 und 7: Zombie NICHT anzünden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Regel 2:
> versuch niemals ein held zu sein
> (ich weiß ist aus zombieland)



hast aber die wichtigste regle vergessen! Regel 1: such dir knall harten Partner xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

regel 8:
niemals nachgucken ob der zombie wirklich tot ist sondern einfach wegrennen

regel 9:
sei niemals eine frau!
dadurch sinken die überlebenschancen^^


@ sam
ohja xD
am besten nen ex army general ;D


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> regel 8:
> niemals nachgucken ob der zombie wirklich tot ist sondern einfach wegrennen


Ich ergänze mal: Niemals nachgucken ob der Zombie wirklich tot ist, sondern ne zusätzliche Kugel reinjagen und wegrennen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich ergänze mal: Niemals nachgucken ob der Zombie wirklich tot ist, sondern ne zusätzliche Kugel reinjagen und wegrennen.



das wär doch munitionsverschwendung


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das wär doch munitionsverschwendung



In Deutschland schon. In Amerika gehst einfach eine Strasse weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das wär doch munitionsverschwendung


Dafür machts mehr Spass und die Chance ist ein kleines Bisschen grösser, dass der Zombie doch tot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dafür machts mehr Spass und die Chance ist ein kleines Bisschen grösser, dass der Zombie doch tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja...das könnte man machen WENN man genug munition hat ^^


regel 10:
immer eine kugel aufheben, falls man wirklich am ende ist wird man sie brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

regel 11:
lass dir bei deinen "geschäften" nicht zu viel zeit. die zombies könnten den braten riechen und dann hast du einen tödlichen aufmarsch vor der klotür


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

regel nr 12. Kein schlechtes Chinesisches essen in der naehe  xD
regel 14: regel 13 auslassen, bringt unglueck


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Regel 15: Sicheren Unterschlupf suchen am besten etwas was man nach allen Seiten verteidigen kann.

Regel 16:Keine Anhalter mitnehmen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

regel 17:
DON´T
kill it with fire ^^

regel 18:
versuche immer tagsüber zu reisen


----------



## BimmBamm (9. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Zombies ohne Kopf. Wenn dann hängt der Kopf zum Teil noch dran.
> 
> Die Zombies ohne Kopf leben nur wenige Augenblicke.



Dan O'Bannon räumte bereits 1985 in seinem wunderbaren "Return of the living dead" ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089907/ - dieser Film brachte das berüchtigte "Brainssss!" auf) mit diesem Irrtum gründlich auf: Zombies haben nicht nur eine Persönlichkeit und können sich durchaus schnell bewegen; ihre Leichen muß man auch komplett zerstören, um Ruhe zu haben. Sogar den Essensbringdienst wissen sie zu bedienen (Antwort eines Zombies auf die Nachfrage der Polizeizentrale, was denn da los sei: "Send more Cops!").
Bereits im 1981 erschienenden "Evil Dead" finden wir diese Art äußerst ablebensresistenter Untoter (ähem).

Davon ab: Warum das Rad neu erfinden, wenn es bereits einen sehr kompetenten "Survival Guide" gibt: http://www.amazon.de/Zombie-Survival-Guide...9/ref=pd_cp_b_1 ?

Selbst die Uni Florida hat einen Notfall-Plan: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=791250


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. November 2009)

Die beste Regel ist immer noch  Regel 33 : Das schweizer Armee-Taschenmesser


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Dan O'Bannon räumte bereits 1985 in seinem wunderbaren "Return of the living dead" ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089907/ - dieser Film brachte das berüchtigte "Brainssss!" auf) mit diesem Irrtum gründlich auf: Zombies haben nicht nur eine Persönlichkeit und können sich *durchaus schnell bewegen*; ihre Leichen muß man auch komplett zerstören, um Ruhe zu haben. Sogar den Essensbringdienst wissen sie zu bedienen (Antwort eines Zombies auf die Nachfrage der Polizeizentrale, was denn da los sei: "Send more Cops!").
> Bereits im 1981 erschienenden "Evil Dead" finden wir diese Art äußerst ablebensresistenter Untoter (ähem).
> 
> Davon ab: Warum das Rad neu erfinden, wenn es bereits einen sehr kompetenten "Survival Guide" gibt: http://www.amazon.de/Zombie-Survival-Guide...9/ref=pd_cp_b_1 ?
> ...




Wieso musste ich dabei daran denken wie ich das erste mal Left4Dead gespielt habe und habe die Zombies aufeinmal auf mich zugesprintet kamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Vorallem für mich als Resi Veteran xD)


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Zombies ist so... degradierend... wir nennen sie ab sofort wie in dem Artikel "fleischfressende, offensichtlich lebensbeeinträchtigte Individuen" um Political Correctness auch in diese Apokalypse zu bringen!


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zombies ist so... degradierend... wir nennen sie ab sofort wie in dem Artikel "fleischfressende, offensichtlich lebensbeeinträchtigte Individuen"



Klingt nach den Leuten vom Finanzamt.


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zombies ist so... degradierend... wir nennen sie ab sofort wie in dem Artikel "fleischfressende, offensichtlich lebensbeeinträchtigte Individuen" um Political Correctness auch in diese Apokalypse zu bringen!



Klingt nach Frauen. *duckundweg* *zisch*


----------



## Topperharly (10. November 2009)

Regel 42: Habe immer eine letzte Kugel.


----------



## Alion (10. November 2009)

Ich finde wir müssen hier zwischen 2 Zombiearten unterscheiden.

Der *Virus Zombie*. Der Viruszombie ist wie der Name schon sagt von einem Virus befallen dass das Hirn so weit geschädigt hat, dass nur noch ein Instinkt vorherrscht. Fressen!
Diese Zombies sind noch nicht Tod, der Virus alleine bringt sie auch nicht um. Wenn sie ständig mit Nahrung versorgt werden können sie ohne Probleme mehrere Jahre überleben.
Diese Zombies fallen alles an was lebt. Also sowohl auch Menschen als auch Tieren.
Da diese Art von Zombies am Leben sind kann sie alles Töten was auch ein Mensch töten würde. Vor einem Metallrohr auf den Schädel, über eine Kugel in die Brust, bis zu Giftgas kann den Zombie töten.

Der *Nekromantische Zombie*. Dieser Zombie ist eine Leiche, die durch irgend eine Nekromantische Energie wieder zum Leben erweckt wurde. Diese können durch und nur durch die Zerstörung des Gehirns getötet werden. Warum weiss ich auch nicht genau. Generell sind diese Zombies unsterblich sofern man ihnen nicht wie schon oben genannt eine Kugel durch den Kopf jagt.
Sie fallen nur Menschen an und lassen Tiere in Frieden respektive ignorieren sie.

Das Problem an Zombies ist, dass fast in jeder Film seine eigene Zombieart hat. Deshalb kann man auch nicht zuverlässig sagen wie man sich schützen soll da wir ja nicht wissen mit was wir es zu tun haben werden. Das logistische währe, wenn man sich fragt unter welchen Umständen eine Zombieinvasion stattfinden könnte.
Das Verhalten von Patienten mit Tollwut im Endstadium erinnert schon sehr an einen Zombie. Aggressiv, nicht mehr Herr seiner Bewegungen, teilweise Gelähmt.
Mal angenommen das Tollwutvirus mutiert und verändert sich so, dass es bei einer Infektion den Infizierten nicht umbringt, allerdings die Symptome die gleichen bleiben. Das Hirn würde so weit geschädigt, dass die Persönlichkeit des Infizierten vollkommen zerstört wird und der Zombie nur noch eine Sache im Kopf hat. Fressen! Dies wurde aber zur Folge haben, dass sich die Zombies gegenseitig anfallen und auffressen.
So muss ich annehmen, dass die Zombies sich nur im äussersten Notfall gegenseitig angreifen. Nicht infiziertes Fleisch von Menschen oder Tieren ist da viel Attraktiver.
Dieser kleine analyse zu folge währe wohl eine Invasion mit Virus Zombies am realistischsten. Heisst für und:
1. Zombies sind nicht Tod und können durch alles getötet werden an dem auch ein Mensch sterben würde.
2. Sofern die Zombies keine Nahrung finden verhungern sie nach einer bestimmten Zeit
3. Das Virus wird durch Körperflüssigkeiten übertragen.
4. Zombies fallen auch Tiere an, heisst man muss auch hier und da mit einem Katzen oder Hundezombie rechnen.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

also diskutieren wir jetzt hier weiter mit dem wissen das es viruszombies wären oder wie seh ich das?


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

das wär ja viel zu einfach viruszombis...aber etwas stört mich als alten resi veteranen ja schon an der ausführung...denn wenn man resi gespielt hat weiß man das der t virus (vorausgesetzt so ein virus ist es) zum körperlichen zerfall der opfer führt und schmerzresistent sowie fast unsterblich macht (sehen wir mal von nem harten schlag auf den kopf oder ner kugel in den kopf ab)... zudem ist nicht geklärt ob der virus rekombinant auf jegliche art von organischem leben übergreift also tiere oder pflanzen befällt... da gibts so viele dinge seufz...  ich sag nur wir bekommen terrorgänseblümchen^^


----------



## Topperharly (10. November 2009)

infos:

t-virus(und dawn of dead-virus) = infektion über bisswunden bzw. auch luft wenn tot eintritt (teil eins im labor wurde er über die luft übertragen) opfer können jahrzehnte ohne nahrung überleben, verfauln aber langsam, dieser vorgang ist nicht aufzuhalten. opfer behält kentnisse von früheren leben kann diese aber nicht mehr kontrolieren bzw. nur eingeschrenkt (land of dead/resident evil3) man muss nicht zwangsläufig den kopf zerstören, genickbruch bzw. zerstörung der wirbelsäule reicht auch. (resident evil). t-virus befällt auch tiere, vermutlich die von toten gegessen haben oda selber kürzlich verstorben sind. zombies lernen!!!! (land of dead) lernt ein zombie mit einer waffe zu schießen (aber nicht nachzuladen) zombies sind zwar kindlich können aber logische schlussfolgerungen nachvollziehen (land of dead) = axt um holzmauer zu zerstören.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

aber zombies sind ja oft körperlich bereits "geschädigt" so das der einsatz einer axt erschwert wird ihrerseits


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

Das Szenario mit einem mutierten Tollwutvirus klingt am plausibelsten und wäre auch durchaus im Bereich das möglichen.

Einigen wir uns darauf?

Ps: An echte Magie glaube ich nicht also würde Nekromantie schon einmal wegfallen es sei denn du hast das necronomicon zu Hause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja ich weiss das es davon Kopien gibt aber ob das Buch echt geschrieben wurde wage ich zu bezweifeln. Falls sich jemand in der Materie besser auskennt erleuchtet mich bitte.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

jep, die virus zombies sind noch am logischsten^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

klar hab ich das necronomicon daheim nur mir fehlt noch die menschenhaut für den einband XD


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar hab ich das necronomicon daheim nur mir fehlt noch die menschenhaut für den einband XD



Das ganze Buch soll aus Menschenhaut bestehen. Der Text wurde mit Blut geschrieben. Neugierig macht mich das ja schon. Hmmmm.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Was meint ihr, virus zombies = wissenschaftlich erklaerbar.

Aber falls nekromantische zombies da sind, ist da eine uebernatuerliche Macht. D.h, unberechenbar.
Allerdings denk ich, das diese art von zombies (Wie wir alle aus diversen computerspielen wissen) anfaellig gegen Heiliges ist - verbennt zwar sicher nicht durch anblicken eines kreuzes, jedoch sollten "geweihte" sachen schweren Schaden anrichten, und "Fromme" personen besonderen Schutz vor ihnen haben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Das ganze Buch soll aus Menschenhaut bestehen. Der Text wurde mit Blut geschrieben. Neugierig macht mich das ja schon. Hmmmm.



für LoD als eingefleischten misanthropen sollte es ja kein problem sein bisschen menschenblut und menschenhaut zu besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

schade das benji und raiden niht da sind :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, virus zombies = wissenschaftlich erklaerbar.
> 
> Aber falls nekromantische zombies da sind, ist da eine uebernatuerliche Macht. D.h, unberechenbar.
> Allerdings denk ich, das diese art von zombies (Wie wir alle aus diversen computerspielen wissen) anfaellig gegen Heiliges ist - verbennt zwar sicher nicht durch anblicken eines kreuzes, jedoch sollten "geweihte" sachen schweren Schaden anrichten, und "Fromme" personen besonderen Schutz vor ihnen haben.



meinst du einfach religiöse menschen oder nur christen?


jep durch die beiden wurde jede diskussion zu ner lustigen sache ^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Alle, die an etwas "Gutes" glauben.
Und auch so handeln.



> schade das benji und raiden niht da sind :/


Jep )=


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> für LoD als eingefleischten misamthropen sollte es ja kein problem sein bisschen menschenblut und menschenhaut zu besorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was soll das jetzt heißen??


ich meine willst du damit andeuten das ich mal son dutzend leute umbring bei jedem sonntagsspaziergang pff...


nat gut s stimmt letzten sonntag warens 11 leute aber egal jetzt darum gehts nicht


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, virus zombies = wissenschaftlich erklaerbar.
> 
> Aber falls nekromantische zombies da sind, ist da eine uebernatuerliche Macht. D.h, unberechenbar.
> Allerdings denk ich, das diese art von zombies (Wie wir alle aus diversen computerspielen wissen) anfaellig gegen Heiliges ist - verbennt zwar sicher nicht durch anblicken eines kreuzes, jedoch sollten "geweihte" sachen schweren Schaden anrichten, und "Fromme" personen besonderen Schutz vor ihnen haben.



Das gilt doch nur für Vampire oder? Ich habe noch nie in einem Film oder Spiel einen Zombie mit Weihwasser bekämpfen müssen bzw gesehen wie Weihwasser benutzt wurde?


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

naja, z.b das eine Geweihte Lanze dem Zombie schwerere Wunden zufuegr, oder auch Geweihte Kugeln...


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja, z.b das eine Geweihte Lanze dem Zombie schwerere Wunden zufuegr, oder auch Geweihte Kugeln...



Das erinnert mich frappierend an From dusk till dawn.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Alle, die an etwas "Gutes" glauben.
> Und auch so handeln.



mhkkay.... wenns wiederbelete zombies sind kann ich nicht draufhoffen das ich wegen meiner guten taten verschont bleibe ^.^
dann muß wohl wieder der vorschlaghammer herhalten *g*


@ lod
kleiner mörder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Alle, die an etwas "Gutes" glauben.
> Und auch so handeln.
> 
> Jep )=



Im going straight to hell.


----------



## Topperharly (10. November 2009)

mich würde aber interessieren ob zombies untote angreifen würden (wow geht net als vergleich da sie vom willen des lichkings manipuliert/gesteuert werden)


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

also du meinst ob die eine art die andere oder einfach untereinander?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ lod
> kleiner mörder
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin 1,88 groß


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

wenn der virus ihnen nicht sagt:
STOP!
nicht die angreifen die so wie du sind!

denke ich mal würden die sich spätestens wenns essen knapp wird gegenseitig bash0rn


@ lod
dann eben du überdurchschnittlich (für einen deutschen) großer mörder!


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

wie stoppen wir die zombieapokalypse?
Polarkappen abtauen, welt versinkt, alle menschen sterben, keine Nahrung fuer Zombies, zombies fressen sich gegenseitig beim schwimmen, zerschellen an klippen, vermodern, in ein paar milionen Jahren erholt sich die erde, und ein bakterie wird langsam zum Menschen (so richtung spore)


----------



## Topperharly (10. November 2009)

ich meine wenn ein untoter wie wir ihn aus wow kennen einen zombie aus den "dawn of dead"-teilen trifft. wie würde der zombie reagieren. da diese ja "lebendige" dinge angreifen und nicht tote bzw. untote.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie stoppen wir die zombieapokalypse?
> Polarkappen abtauen, welt versinkt, alle menschen sterben, keine Nahrung fuer Zombies, zombies fressen sich gegenseitig beim schwimmen, zerschellen an klippen, vermodern, in ein paar milionen Jahren erholt sich die erde, und ein bakterie wird langsam zum Menschen (so richtung spore)



ehmmm....
wenn alle menschen sterben...werden sicher keine zombies mehr kommen^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Der *Nekromantische Zombie*. Dieser Zombie ist eine Leiche, die durch irgend eine Nekromantische Energie wieder zum Leben erweckt wurde. Diese können durch und nur durch die Zerstörung des Gehirns getötet werden. Warum weiss ich auch nicht genau. Generell sind diese Zombies unsterblich sofern man ihnen nicht wie schon oben genannt eine Kugel durch den Kopf jagt.
> Sie fallen nur Menschen an und lassen Tiere in Frieden respektive ignorieren sie.



Moment mal das ist doch ne Unlogik an sich. Wenn sie durch eine höhere Macht gesteuert werden kann sie ihr Hirn doch reichlich wenig interessieren. Ich würde mal behaupten da hat nur die komplette Zerstörung des Körpers einen Sinn.


----------



## Topperharly (10. November 2009)

zum thema stoppen.... puh entweder gewinnen die zombies = alle menschen tot bzw. zombies. oder.... öhm...  wir schaffen es alle zombies zu killen was aber unwahrscheinlich ist. ich denke dass wenn einer überlebt bzw. ein zombie übersehen könnten diesen wildtiere fressen = vögel/wölfe etc. und dadurch den virus weitertragen. ich würde mich in meinem zimmer verbunkern, türe zu, fenster zu und die letzten tage mit dead rising 2 verbringen... XD


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

Okay vorsichtshalber wird jedem Mutierten der Kopf abgeschlagen danach zerstückelt,eingeäschert und in einem Säurefass verbuddelt.

Ps: Die ganze Welt wird dann Aussehen wie ein Maulwurfshügel.


----------



## Topperharly (10. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Okay vorsichtshalber wird jedem Mutierten der Kopf abgeschlagen danach zerstückelt,eingeäschert und in einem Säurefass verbuddelt.



xD

aber ernsthaft. ich denke alle lebenden in vaults für 400 - 500 jahre und die erde vollständig mit atombomben zerstören also alles 10x schlimmer als fallout. fallout soll dagegen aussehen wie ein kindergeburtstag für 3 jährige. nur wenn alles atombar verstaubt/verbrannt ist hätte die menschheit eine wirkliche chance. also ich hol scho mal den spaten..


----------



## BimmBamm (10. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Das ganze Buch soll aus Menschenhaut bestehen. Der Text wurde mit Blut geschrieben. Neugierig macht mich das ja schon. Hmmmm.



Das "Necronomicon", verfaßt von Abdul Alhazred, ist selbstverständlich reine Fiktion. Erfunden wurde es von H. P. Lovecraft.

Zu den Zombies: Der Erfinder der modernen Zombies ist George R. Romero ("Night of the living dead"). In allen seinen Filmen ("Dawn", "Day" sowie "Land of the dead") gibt es weder eine "wissenschaftliche" noch eine übernatürliche Erklärung: Die Toten stehen halt auf und können nur durch Zerstörung des Gehirns oder sonstige Zerstörung des Körpers unschädlich gemacht werden.

In "Return of the living dead" - Fortsetzung, Parodie und Hommage an "Night" zugleich - wird als Erklärung ein Armee-Virus herangezogen. Die Zombies können überhaupt nicht getötet werden - selbst die einzelnen Teile machen sich selbständig. Verbrennung der Leichen sorgt für weiteres Unheil: Durch Regen etc. wird die Asche in den Boden gebracht, was auf Friedhöfen etc. für weitere Zombies sorgt. 

In "Let sleeping corpes lie" - das früheste Plagiat von Romeros "Night" - ist eine Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaschine in der Landwirtschaft am ungeplanten Wiederauferstehen der Toten schuld. Logisch ist der Film allerdings nicht geschlossen - merkwürdigerweise kann man die Zombies nicht fotografieren.

In den meist italienischen Plagiaten wie z. B. denen von Fulci, d'Amato oder Bianchi kommt oftmals noch ein übernatürlicher Bezug dazu (ebenso in "Evil Dead" von Sam Raimi)
In Lenzis "Großangriff der Zombies" (1980) sind's dann erstmals schnelle, per Virus verseuchte Zombies, die sich auch allerhand Gerät wie Schußwaffen oder Äxten bedienen können. Lenzi hatte die Idee dennoch geklaut: Bereits 1973 ließ Zombie-Vater Romero in seinem "The Crazies" die Welt durch einen Virus, der aus Menschen mordende Wahnsinnige macht, untergehen - eine Fingerübung für seinen späteren "Dawn", der die Zombies erst richtig bekannt machte. David Cronenberg griff in "Rabid" diese Idee ebenfalls auf.

Der Zombie der Moderne (nach den Voodoo-Zombies) wurde von Romero erfunden; diente wie so oft im cleveren Horror-Film auch als Sinnbild (siehe "Dawn" mit den Menschen im Konsumtempel und den Zombies davor - gerade zu diesem Streifen gibt es mehrere interessante Interpretationen, was auch erklärt, was diesen Klassiker den "Nachzüglern" gegenüber so überlegen macht). 
Die Charakteristika sind simpel: Tot, verfressen (nur lebendiges Fleisch, durch das Blut gepumpt wird) und nur durch Vernichtung des Gehirns kaputtzukriegen. Ein Zombie ist dank der langsamen Bewegungen eher ungefährlich; erst in der Masse wird's heikel (siehe Interpretations-Potential). 
Virus-verseuchte Menschen würde ich - bezugnehmend wieder auf Romero - dann doch eher als "Crazies" bezeichnen - mit Zombies hat das nichts zu tun. Rennende Zombies sind zwar für einen nur auf den Effekt ausgerichteten Streifen ganz wirkungsvoll; ich bevorzuge aber alleine schon wegen des Sinnbildes "hirnlose Idioten; nur im Rudel gefährlich" die klassische Art.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

hm hab hier nen sehr brauchbaren guide gefunden^^


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

Die Filme kenn ich fast alle. @bimm

Ja ich bevorzuge die stöhnende langsame Horde auch.

Danke für die Info dachte das Buch der Toten hätte wirklich einmal existiert. H.P. Lovecraft ist echt genial muss unbedingt mal anfangen seine Werke zu lesen. Berge des Wahnsinns wird ja bald verfilmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als nächstes kommt wieder was französisches. Mutants heisst der. In dem geht es um ein Virus das Menschen zu Kannibalen werden lässt. Bin sehr gespannt auf den Flim.


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Hab hier noch ne tolle Regel -> Regel 777: WENN Du tatsächlich ne Frau in Deine SAZU (Special Anti Zombie Unit) nehmen willst, dann um alles in der Welt: KEINE BLONDINE!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

das wird wehtun *fg*


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_**sich vorstellt**

A da is einenr**lad und shciess*** a mein AUge!!!_


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

aua aua das tut schon vom hinkucken weh... aber das arme gewehr...
deswegen gibt man frauen nur handfeuerwaffenxD
da kann man net ganz so viel falsch machenxD


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

früher wären solche menschen von tieren gefressen worden -.-


----------



## Manowar (11. November 2009)

Dadurch kann sie blind werden und sich diverse Knochen brechen :S
Ich hasse Leute,die denken, das eine Waffe ein Spielzeug wäre..

Erinnert mich an letztens im Tunnel.
Nen Typ mit einer Glock 20,durchgeladen und entsichert (die Sicherung ist "im" Abzug). Hält die Waffe mit einer Hand, dreht sich um und stellt sein Ziel ein.
Zielt dann wieder "Hm..ne" ..legt seine Waffe hin (natürlich noch geladen) und stellt sich dann sein Ziel wieder um.

Der Fotograf von dem Bild gehört echt geschlagen und die Waffe weggenommen.




Artherk schrieb:


> deswegen gibt man frauen nur handfeuerwaffenxD
> da kann man net ganz so viel falsch machenxD



Da kann man mehr falsch machen.
Gib jemanden eine Handfeuerwaffe in die Hand, die ein zu großes Kaliber hat oder die Person keine Spannung halten kann und die Waffe fliegt dir nach hinten aus der Hand..


----------



## Sin (11. November 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> xD
> 
> aber ernsthaft. ich denke alle lebenden in vaults für 400 - 500 jahre und die erde vollständig mit atombomben zerstören also alles 10x schlimmer als fallout. fallout soll dagegen aussehen wie ein kindergeburtstag für 3 jährige. nur wenn alles atombar verstaubt/verbrannt ist hätte die menschheit eine wirkliche chance. also ich hol scho mal den spaten..



Ja nur blöd, dass wenn alles Atomar verbrannt ist, auch sämtliche Sauerstoffspender wie z.B. Bäume mit draufgehen. Wie willst du z.B. auf versuchtem Bodem Nahrungsmittel anbauen wie Weizen oder Mais? Wo nimmst du die Tiere her zum Essen?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Da kann man mehr falsch machen.
> Gib jemanden eine Handfeuerwaffe in die Hand, die ein zu großes Kaliber hat oder die Person keine Spannung halten kann und die Waffe fliegt dir nach hinten aus der Hand..


dann hat sich das problem inkompetenz dann acuh gelöst wenn die waffe nur stark genug den kopf trifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (11. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann hat sich das problem inkompetenz dann acuh gelöst wenn die waffe nur stark genug den kopf trifft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie die es in fallout gemacht haben luftfilteranlagen in bunkern z.b. die bunker die man bis jetzt gesehen hat waren nie vollständig betretbar = vault 13 war ein ganzer berg da hält man es aus und hat spezial räume für tiere und pflanzen.


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

die müssen ja auch irgentwann da drin gelagert worden sein...also vorher


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

so mal neue frage ^^

was würdet IHR machen wenn ihr grade gemütlich in der schule/auf der arbeit sitzen würdet und einer blutverschmiert in den raum grade reingerannt kommt und schreit das da zombies sind,menschen sterben und gegessen werden,etc...
ich würde wohl versuchen mit meinen freunden von der schule zu fliehen und dann zu dem nach hause der am nächsten an der schule wohnt...dann versuchen meine mutter zu erreichen und versuchen das haus in dem wir grade sind sicher zu machen (tür verbarrikadieren z.b)
und ihr?


----------



## Manowar (11. November 2009)

Zum Auto,Bolzenwerfer einlegen und meinen Plan von vorher umsetzen ^^


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so mal neue frage ^^
> 
> was würdet IHR machen wenn ihr grade gemütlich in der schule/auf der arbeit sitzen würdet und einer blutverschmiert in den raum grade reingerannt kommt und schreit das da zombies sind,menschen sterben und gegessen werden,etc...
> ich würde wohl versuchen mit meinen freunden von der schule zu fliehen und dann zu dem nah hause der am nächsten an der schule wohnt.
> und ihr?


Also ich würde fliehen, am besten soweit weg wie es geht und mich dann irgendwo verstecken und dann überlegen was ich als nächstes tun sollte.


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

hm ok ich geh dann mal von der agentur aus...  ich glaub ich würd erst mal versuchen etwas nützliches als waffe in einem unserer zimmer zu finden ... vllt ne lange metallstange etc... dann mal nach ein paar überlebenden kollegen suchen und abhaun...


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Zombis sind nicht Imun gegen daft Punk Xd 

_


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

wasn das für n film den muss ich mir ma ankuckenxD


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Day of the Dead _


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2009)

und scho is der thread gestorben...so ein jammer auch^^


----------



## Manowar (14. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> und scho is der thread gestorben...so ein jammer auch^^



Wurde wohl von deiner Signatur erschlagen O_o


----------



## Zonalar (14. November 2009)

DIe Schrotflinte ist für mich die effektivste Waffe gegen Zombies^^ Zerfetzt deren Gehirn und Eingeweide, und wenn nicht, schleudert es diese 3 Meter zurück in die restlichen Zombieehorden und haltet sie dir vom Leib. Dazu noch 2 Kollegen und viele Kisten Munition.


----------



## dragon1 (14. November 2009)

nicht vergessen, style bonus hats auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

mjölnir > schrotflinte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mjölnir > schrotflinte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann brauchts aber ein größeres als einen 3cm großen Anhänger. *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich schmied mir schnell selbst einen und häng den an die steckdose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Brainfreeze (14. November 2009)

Tolle Idee, aber dann bist du durch das Kabel eingeschränkt was die Reichweite angeht. (Obwohl, dann kommt er beim Werfen immer zurück! =D)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Idee mit einem Schneepflug durch die Zombiemassen zu fahren? D:


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Das will ich sehen ^^

nNe n Mähdrescher das spritz bestimmt schon ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

mhh...falls es ein paar mehr zombies werden und ich mehr platz brauche dann mach ichs eben mit nem akku und solar zellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja, ein schneeflug ist eine gute sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (14. November 2009)

@Rexo, auch nicht schlecht, damit könntest du dir dann sogar Getreide ernten zum Essen! *g*
http://yfrog.com/05wildhagenmaehdrescher48j
Ein schöner Anblick zum entgültig sterben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Lachmann: Dann wärs sogar eine Umweltfreundliche Waffe. ^-^

Edit: Wieso ändert der Imageshack Link sich dauernd? Oo
Edit²: Ah, geht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

ja so bin ich, selbst wenn die welt untergeht denk ich noch an die umwelt xD


----------



## nicosam (14. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ganze hat einen haken wie kommst du an die zombies ausm graben da muss ja unten einer stehn und die hochbefördern oder haste so nen lustigen kran wie in diesen geldabzockmaschienen drin ist




hol die mit nem Bagger da raus irgendwomit hab ich ja auch den Graben ausgehoben


----------



## Manowar (14. November 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> DIe Schrotflinte ist für mich die effektivste Waffe gegen Zombies^^ Zerfetzt deren Gehirn und Eingeweide, und wenn nicht, schleudert es diese 3 Meter zurück in die restlichen Zombieehorden und haltet sie dir vom Leib. Dazu noch 2 Kollegen und viele Kisten Munition.



3Meter zurück? Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es Sarkasmus oder ernstgemeint war, aber das stimmt nicht,sowas gibts nur in Filmen *g*

Ich persönlich würde als Handfeuerwaffe ne 45er bevorzugen, für kleine Häuser eine MP7, warscheinlich eine AK47 (geht einfach nichts kaputt an dem Drecksding) und hat ein 7,62 Kaliber,welches locker durch mehrere Köpfe fliegt ^^ und noch ein Scharfschützengewehr, um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (24. November 2009)

http://www.golem.de/0911/71417.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Super auf das haben wir doch alle gewartet. xD


----------



## sympathisant (24. November 2009)

der typ scheint einer von den hier diskutierenden zu sein. also können wir bald unsere taktiken ausprobieren?! ,-)


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Konsolen only o_O igitt...da werd ich wohl drauf verzichten müssen.


----------



## Sin (24. November 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> DIe Schrotflinte ist für mich die effektivste Waffe gegen Zombies^^ Zerfetzt deren Gehirn und Eingeweide, und wenn nicht, schleudert es diese 3 Meter zurück in die restlichen Zombieehorden und haltet sie dir vom Leib. Dazu noch 2 Kollegen und viele Kisten Munition.



Schrotflinten sind ineffektiv, es dauert einfach viel zu lange die nachzuladen. In der Zeit biste tot. Kannste auch in den meisten Filmen sehen: Die mit ner Schrotflinte sind teils die ersten die sterben ^^

Ich würd etwas nehmen was mir die Biester auf reichweite hält und ich sie anschließend töten könnte. Da wäre z.B. diese Klebstoffwaffe von den amis, die einen bestimmten bereich zukleben. Wenn das getan ist, granate rein und gut ist. Ansonsten noch ne halbautomatische die nicht so oft verklemmt bei dauerfeuer und sich schnell via magazin laden lässt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Schrotflinten sind ineffektiv, es dauert einfach viel zu lange die nachzuladen. In der Zeit biste tot. Kannste auch in den meisten Filmen sehen: Die mit ner Schrotflinte sind teils die ersten die sterben ^^
> 
> Ich würd etwas nehmen was mir die Biester auf reichweite hält und ich sie anschließend töten könnte. Da wäre z.B. diese Klebstoffwaffe von den amis, die einen bestimmten bereich zukleben. Wenn das getan ist, granate rein und gut ist. Ansonsten noch ne halbautomatische die nicht so oft verklemmt bei dauerfeuer und sich schnell via magazin laden lässt.



wie wärs mit ner ak-47?
die dinger sind unkaputtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Schrotflinten sind ineffektiv, es dauert einfach viel zu lange die nachzuladen. In der Zeit biste tot. Kannste auch in den meisten Filmen sehen: Die mit ner Schrotflinte sind teils die ersten die sterben ^^
> 
> Ich würd etwas nehmen was mir die Biester auf reichweite hält und ich sie anschließend töten könnte. Da wäre z.B. diese Klebstoffwaffe von den amis, die einen bestimmten bereich zukleben. Wenn das getan ist, granate rein und gut ist. Ansonsten noch ne halbautomatische die nicht so oft verklemmt bei dauerfeuer und sich schnell via magazin laden lässt.



ich bin immer noch für ein katana^^ das schneidet durch zombies wie durch butter, trennt gliedmassen ab und wen du dich einigermassen geschickt anstellst kommt kein zombie an dich ran. ausserdem wird es net so schnell stumpf, hat keine munition die ausgehen könnte etc.

dazu ev noch n pfeilbogen. die pfeile kannste wider einsammeln und wen du n genug starken bogen hast durchschlägt der pfeil auch gut 2-3 zombieschädel.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ner ak-47?
> die dinger sind unkaputtbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber verbrauchen viel munition und die wiegt n ordentliches bisschen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. November 2009)

sowohl mit katana als auch mit pfeil und bogen muss man aber umgehn könnten :/

dagegen so eine fest vorinstallierte MG stellung rawr (ist natürlich quatsch aber hey wir reden hier über zombies :> )


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber verbrauchen viel munition und die wiegt n ordentliches bisschen^^



musste halt munition auf vorrat kaufen,bisschen in die muckibude gehen und n freund suchen der dir die munition hinterherschleppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ernsthaft, so ne ak-47 is schon verdammt unverwüstlich und verdammt stark^^ wenn man das ding hat werden zombies ne leichte sache


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sowohl mit katana als auch mit pfeil und bogen muss man aber umgehn könnten :/
> 
> dagegen so eine fest vorinstallierte MG stellung rawr (ist natürlich quatsch aber hey wir reden hier über zombies :> )




katana lernt man relativ schnell^^ und das mitm pfeilbogen stimmt^^

hab ich aber mit beidem kein prob^^



Edith: lachmann schonman mit ner ak - 47 geschossen? das is net so einfach wie du denkst^^


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sowohl mit katana als auch mit pfeil und bogen muss man aber umgehn könnten :/
> 
> dagegen so eine fest vorinstallierte MG stellung rawr (ist natürlich quatsch aber hey wir reden hier über zombies :> )


Vor allem möcht ich den mal sehn, der mit nem Bogen gegen hundert Zombies ankommt. Jeder der schonmal mit nem Bogen geschossen hat wird sich vorstellen können, dass das ziemlich unmöglich wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und naja, Katana als Ergänzung zur AK, falls die Munition mal ausgehn sollte ist ganz nett. Mit nem Katana kämpfen kann auch schnell recht anstrengend sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und naja, Katana als Ergänzung zur AK, falls die Munition mal ausgehn sollte ist ganz nett. Mit nem Katana kämpfen kann auch schnell recht anstrengend sein.



ach..katana...blaahh
schnappt euch n hammer,befestigt an ihm nen starken elektroschocker und nen guten akku oder solarzellen. dann bindet ihr noch ein seil dran und fertig ist euer perfekter thor´s hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit brutzelt ihr die zombies weg,hab ne distanz waffe --> hammer schmeißen und zurück holen per seil und könnt damit auch gut in den nahkampf...hach, das wär schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vor allem möcht ich den mal sehn, der mit nem Bogen gegen hundert Zombies ankommt. Jeder der schonmal mit nem Bogen geschossen hat wird sich vorstellen können, dass das ziemlich unmöglich wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der bogen is ja nur da um die zombie horde n bisserl auszudünnen^^

und das katana is ja sehr leicht im gegensatz zu nem normalen schwert. da kann man schon ne weile mit kämpfen


----------



## LordofDemons (24. November 2009)

klar außer du willst auch was töten weil dazu benötigst du die richtige schlagtechnik umw irklich schaden zuzufügen. Und sowas ist sauschwer :/


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar außer du willst auch was töten weil dazu benötigst du die richtige schlagtechnik umw irklich schaden zuzufügen. Und sowas ist sauschwer :/



naja es geht... übe seit knapp nem halben jahr und bin schon ganz gut darin^^


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Ahso daher gibts plötzlich all diese Leichen im Raum [Manoroths Dorf/Stadt] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

Ich frag mich grad ernsthaft wie des ausschaun würd 100 zombis stürmen heran und manni fuchtelt da mit seinem katana rum...das is in etwa so effektiv wie wenn du ihnen wattebällchen an dne kopf werfen würdest...bei großen zombiehorden gilt immer der grundsatz ab die post... da hilft dir gar nix keine mg kein hammer kein katana kein gar nix ... nur schnelle beineXD


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad ernsthaft wie des ausschaun würd 100 zombis stürmen heran und manni fuchtelt da mit seinem katana rum...das is in etwa so effektiv wie wenn du ihnen wattebällchen an dne kopf werfen würdest...bei großen zombiehorden gilt immer der grundsatz ab die post... da hilft dir gar nix keine mg kein hammer kein katana kein gar nix ... nur schnelle beineXD



naja, wenn er in einer engen gasse steht und grade mal 2 zombies nebeneinander stehen könnten wäre das eine mögliche,wenn auch verdammt anstrengende sache xD


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad ernsthaft wie des ausschaun würd 100 zombis stürmen heran und manni fuchtelt da mit seinem katana rum...das is in etwa so effektiv wie wenn du ihnen wattebällchen an dne kopf werfen würdest...bei großen zombiehorden gilt immer der grundsatz ab die post... da hilft dir gar nix keine mg kein hammer kein katana kein gar nix ... nur schnelle beineXD




in nen engen gang stellen und bequem die nieder machen^^ da können maximum 2-3 auf ein mal auf dich los gehn.

da kannste ganz entspannt n gemetzel anrichten und den durchgang mit toten zombies voll stopfen (riecht ev n bisserl nach n paar tagen)



@ Davatar: nee nur n paar verletzte^^ gegen menschen trainiere ich mit dem boken^^



Edith: Lachman... 2 dumme ein gedanke^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2009)

Kettensäge hilft in so ner Situation auch^^ Ist auch net so anstrengend.


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach..katana...blaahh
> schnappt euch n hammer,befestigt an ihm nen starken elektroschocker und nen guten akku oder solarzellen. dann bindet ihr noch ein seil dran und fertig ist euer perfekter thor´s hammer
> 
> 
> ...


jeah^^ 
ich wuerde mit einer Axt kaempfen. Stylebonus^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Ach was AK? die ist zwar gut aber hey Treff sicher ist sie nicht gerade. Ich würde eine M4a1 nehmen (mit Granat Werfer auf Satz) und eine MP5 für den Haus/Nahkampf, und eine Desert Eagle für den fall das man Ladehämmungen hat, und schnell zur der Egal greifen kann. da zu noch eben Kugel sicher Weste, Wasser Flasche, und 6 Riegel Schweizer Armee Schoki für den Notfall ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Edith: Lachman... 2 dumme ein gedanke^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenns dann mal brenzlig wird kann man sich ja immernoch in sein auto+minigun flüchten und die zombies auf ein großes feld locken und dann pew pew^^


@ dragon
jep...so ne axt hat auch was ^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ dragon
> jep...so ne axt hat auch was ^^


effeketiv? 
nee 
Geil?
EINDEUTIG^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kettensäge hilft in so ner Situation auch^^ Ist auch net so anstrengend.



...

schonma mit ner kettensäge rumgewerkelt? wen ja... auch schonma mit nem katana? wen auch ja... du bist seltsam^^



zur axt: style bonus: definitiv^^ is aber wesentlich anstrengender^^ aber keine normale axt... ne doppelköpfige 2 hand streitaxt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> zur axt: style bonus: definitiv^^ is aber wesentlich anstrengender^^ aber keine normale axt... ne doppelköpfige 2 hand streitaxt^^



?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

sowas lass ich mir doch als waffe eingehenxD


----------



## vollmi (24. November 2009)

Streitaxt? Ineffektiv und gefährlich da die Viecher zu nahe rankommen.

Ich bevorzuge als Schweizer die Hellebarde. Schön auf Distanz halten und enthaupten. Wirkt gegen alle arten von Zombies, Gesslers usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Sin (24. November 2009)

Das problem ist bei Nahkampfwaffen, dass der Virus, der die Zombies mutieren lässt, eventuell im Blut der Zombies vorhanden ist. Wenn du nun mit einem Katana, Axt, etc durch die gegend rennst, ein Zombie auf die zukommt, du in tötest und das Blut in deine richtung spritzt, besteht halt die chance, dass du das Blut ins Auge/Mund oder andere Körperöffnungen bekommst und dich ansteckst.

Btw, hab nen neuen Sichereren Ort gefunden: Neulich auf dem Weg von NRW nach Bayern an einer riesengroßen Talbrücke entlanggefahren. Wenn man dort eine Seite Sprengt, hat man nurnoch eine Seite zum verteidigen. Vorrausgesetzt die Zombies können nicht Klettern ^^
Die Brücke wäre auch groß genug um dort mit mehreren 100 Leuten zu leben.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. November 2009)

ja toll und wenn sie mal die verteidigung überrennen dann gibts keine fluchtmöglichkeit außer bungeejumping ohne seil geile idee


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Kann man wenigsten aus suchen wie man sterben möchte! gefressen werden oder springen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (24. November 2009)

du kannst ja mal mit nem zombie in verhandlung treten ich glaub kaum das sie dir zuhören werden


----------



## XXI. (24. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Das problem ist bei Nahkampfwaffen, dass der Virus, der die Zombies mutieren lässt, eventuell im Blut der Zombies vorhanden ist. Wenn du nun mit einem Katana, Axt, etc durch die gegend rennst, ein Zombie auf die zukommt, du in tötest und das Blut in deine richtung spritzt, besteht halt die chance, dass du das Blut ins Auge/Mund oder andere Körperöffnungen bekommst und dich ansteckst.
> 
> Btw, hab nen neuen Sichereren Ort gefunden: Neulich auf dem Weg von NRW nach Bayern an einer riesengroßen Talbrücke entlanggefahren. Wenn man dort eine Seite Sprengt, hat man nurnoch eine Seite zum verteidigen. Vorrausgesetzt die Zombies können nicht Klettern ^^
> Die Brücke wäre auch groß genug um dort mit mehreren 100 Leuten zu leben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit is nichts vonwgen Blut ins Gesicht^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. November 2009)

Machen wirs wie Turok:> Kennt wer den alten Spieleschinken noch? Turok2 war auf Nintendo64 (is der einzige Teil, den ich einigermassen kenne).Eine Scheibe mit Klingen, die duwieein Bumerang wirfst, und es mal einfach so die Zombies durchtrennt. Sylebonus, brauchst keine Munition und Effektiv. Allerding im engen Raum, sowie Gebäudekomplexen unbrauchbar. Dafür musste schon auf die Strasse oder Tunnel oder ka. wo. Eine Railgun ist auch sehr lukrativ, allerdings ein Munitionsfresser. Dafür fallen die Zombies definitiv um.

Womit ich aber am längsten überlebe ist es wohl aufm Schiff auf See. Man versucht möglichst viel Lebensmittel und Waffen, sowie Überlebende aufzusammeln, und legt mal ab. Dort berät man sich mit den Überlebenden nach weiterem Vorgehen. Nebenbei hört einer das Radio ab. Je grösser das Schiff, umso besser. Ansonsten kannst du dein Leben auch mit ner Nussschale retten/verlängern.

Ausfälle an Land (wenn der See bei der Statd liegt) nur wagen, wenn entsprechend abgesprochen, und Ziele klar gesteckt sind. Z.B.: 
-6 Personen Team gehen raus, gerüstet mit Gewehren/Pistolen/Äxte (Waffen halt). 
--davon 1-2 Personen nur gerüstet mit Taschen, Rucksäcke und so.
-Aufklärung der näheren Umgebung und suche nach Überlebenden.
Ziel - Supermarkt.
Man deckt sich voll mit Lebensmittlen und Wasser und Co. und kehrt umgehend zurück.

Gratulation. Sie haben das Leben ihrer Kumpanen, sowie Ihres, verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Erfolg beim nächsten Mal, harrharr....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

kein schlechter Plan! aber was ist Mit Pc/laptop? irgend ein Kontakt zu aussen Welt? ich glaub kaum das das internet zusammen bricht nur weil nun alle Zombis sind, klar sind Waffen, Wasser, essen, sind wichtiger! ich würde aber auch wichtig finde zur aussen Welt Kontakt zu haben, um zu wissen ob es anderen überlebend gibt in der nähe? etc... oder wenigstens Satelliten Telefon. xD


----------



## Zonalar (25. November 2009)

Gute Idee! Ich frage mich aber, wielange das Internet funktioniert, wenn es niemanden gibt, der es Instant halten kann. Schliesslich sind alle Zombies :O

Solche Ideen werden kommen, wenn man sich mit den anderen "berät" (wie ich aufgeschrieben habe).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Hm... Sicher eine zeit lang, so lange die Google Server noch laufen, ist alles ok! weil man kann immer noch Google "überlebende in Bern" oder so was! klar gibt es andere such Maschinen!

aber ewig wird das nicht halten, wenn die Server lange zeit nicht gewartet werden. Darum ist es auch wichtig Handy oder am besten Satelliten Telefon zu haben falls man Kontakt über das Internet erstellen konnte um sich so zu erreichen. 

oder altmodisch mit Funk Geräten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: darum finde ich auch wichtig, das einer der sich mit Pc's aus kennt mit in der Gruppe ist.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Hehe ihr seid ja immer noch am Strategien entwerfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie ich schon in meinem Anfangspost erwähnte erhöhen Nahkampfwaffen das Infizierungsrisiko ganz erheblich. Ich für meinen Teil bleibe dann lieber auf Distanz.

Ein Schiff erfordert auch die richtige Wartung besonders wenn du 100 oder mehr mitnehmen willst. Die Chancen stehen ziemlich gering das du ein Schiff findest das noch die volle Besatzung hat. Da wäre ein Segelboot schon erheblich besser.

Ich überlege gerade einen Überlebensguide für 2012 zu machen. Zur Wahl stehen Alieninvasion,Naturkatastrophen oder 3. Weltkrieg. Falls jemandem noch etwas einfällt ich bin für alles offen.

Über feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Edit: Umfrage hinzugefügt und für Nummer 4 nehme ich gern eure Vorschläge entgegen.


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Womit ich aber am längsten überlebe ist es wohl aufm Schiff auf See. Man versucht möglichst viel Lebensmittel und Waffen, sowie Überlebende aufzusammeln, und legt mal ab. Dort berät man sich mit den Überlebenden nach weiterem Vorgehen. Nebenbei hört einer das Radio ab. Je grösser das Schiff, umso besser. Ansonsten kannst du dein Leben auch mit ner Nussschale retten/verlängern.
> 
> Ausfälle an Land (wenn der See bei der Statd liegt) nur wagen, wenn entsprechend abgesprochen, und Ziele klar gesteckt sind. Z.B.:
> -6 Personen Team gehen raus, gerüstet mit Gewehren/Pistolen/Äxte (Waffen halt).
> ...


Dann hoff ich aber erstens, dass Du nicht seekrank bist und zweitens, dass Du daran denkst, genügend Obst und Gemüse aufs Schiff mitzunehmen. Sonst gibts wieder so lustige Seekrankheiten wie Skorbut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf nem Schiff leben kann nicht jeder, das ist recht anstrengend und alles Andere als hygienisch.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

Und wenn dui auf nem Schiff bist, solltest du auf jedenfall daran denken das irgendwannn auch der größte Tank ausgeht ...

aber da fällt mir grad ein, sollte der Tank leer sein schnappt man sich grad das nächste Schiff. Am besten gleich nen Flugzeugträger

=> kann jemand von euch Hubschrauber oder nen Kampfjet fliegen ?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

Das mit dem Schiff ist gut nur müsste man leute dabei haben die damit umgehn können (Segelboot kannste genau so vergessen mal abgesehn davon du wirst nicht unendlich viel Treibstoff haben außer du hältst eine Raffenerie am laufen und ein Kraftwerk für Strom außerdem einen der die Server wartet :/ ich glaub wir sollten einfach von ner Klippe springen XD


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

auch noch ne frage.

stellt euch vor. die zombies wären in deine festung, boot oder wasauchimmer eingedrungen. zahlenmässig soviele, dass du keine chance zum überleben hast.

wie würdet ihr abtreten wollen? grosser knall und versuchen soviele wie möglich mitzunehmen? sich selbst die kugel geben? kämpfen bis zur letzten patrone?


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

Nun ein leise geflüstertes: "Sie kommen" und ein zu meinem Nachbarn gewandetest: Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich einmal an der Seite eines Elben ... äh [INSERT HOMELAND OF NEIGHBOUR] sterben würde.

Das Scharfschützengewehr raus und ersteinmal die Reihen lichten, davor aber erst das C4 scharf machen. 

Dann je nachdem was zu erst eintritt 

1. Munition geht alle: Schild und Schwert wird in die Hand genommen und bis zum letzten Atemzug gekämpft.
2. Zombies kommen zu nach ran: Schild und Schwert wird in die Hand genommen und bis zum letzten Atemzug gekämpft.

ach und das C4 wird mit einem Totmann.schalter im Schwertgriff ausgelöst.


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

In nicht allzu naher Zukunft werden die meisten Schiffe vermutlich in diese Richtung gehn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da werden derzeit scheinbar bereits Prototypen für Öltanker entworfen. Aber das Schiff auf dem Bild ist natürlich nur ne kleine Personenfähre.

Die aktuelle Idee für Solar-Öltanker sieht in etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei können die Solarsegel als effektive Windsegel verwendet werden.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

nur was ist dann wenn die ankommende Alieninvasion mit ihren Raumschiffen die Sonne verdunkeln ... dann haben wir ein problem ^^


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Heh hier gehts immernoch um die Zombieinvasion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ausserdem werden die Teile derzeit wirklich entwickelt, das ist also nicht einfach nur ein Hirngespinst von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ja gegen Sonnenverdunklung können wir eh nix tun, wir brauchen die Sonne zum überleben, genauso wie Tiere und Pflanzen. Also ohne Sonne kein Leben auf der Erde.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

also dürfen wir die Zombies nicht auf die Idee kommen lassen irgendwie die Sonne zu verdunkeln... gut zu wissen das Zombies meistens nicht mit Int gebufft worden sind.


oder gibts Film mit schlauen Zombies ? mir fällt da spontan keiner ein


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

Hmm als echter Vikinger kämpfen bis zum Ende aber man muss schon mit dem Schwert/der Axt in der Hand sterben um nach Valhalla einzuziehn hehe

naja ich würd mirs C4 umbinden und dann fröhlich lachen mit den Worten "jippijajey schweinebacke" in die Zombiehorde rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und ausserdem werden die Teile derzeit wirklich entwickelt, das ist also nicht einfach nur ein Hirngespinst von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geb ich dir Recht, aber die großen Biester werden immer richtige Motoren haben und die Solalzellen und Windsegel nehmen vllt 15% der Arbeit ab (wenns hoch kommt ^^)



Silmyiél schrieb:


> oder gibts Film mit schlauen Zombies ? mir fällt da spontan keiner ein



In Land of the Dead sind sie teilweise am lernen!
So benutzt ein Zombie eine Feuerwaffe und ein anderer zerhackt eine Holztür mit einem Beil.



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ach was AK? die ist zwar gut aber hey Treff sicher ist sie nicht gerade. Ich würde eine M4a1 nehmen (mit Granat Werfer auf Satz) und eine MP5 für den Haus/Nahkampf, und eine Desert Eagle für den fall das man Ladehämmungen hat, und schnell zur der Egal greifen kann. da zu noch eben Kugel sicher Weste, Wasser Flasche, und 6 Riegel Schweizer Armee Schoki für den Notfall ^^



Soooo schlechte Wahl der Waffen. 
(Du würdest sterben^^)

AR15 (M4 eingeschlossen und baugleiche Geschichten) sind krittisch genommen der letzte Müll.
Die Waffen überhitzen zu stark (Kugeln können losgehen,obwohl man den Abzug nicht betätigt)
Ladehemmungen ohne Ende, sehr anfällig gegenüber Sand,Wasser, etc
Fällt glatt durch
Dann das 5,56mm Kaliber ist nicht soooo schön, aber wenns das sein soll,dann lieber was aus der G36 Baureihe, die bleibt länger an deiner Seite.
AK47 ftw (auch wenn sie nich schön ist)

Zur MP5..sie ist zwar klein,aber um sie ständig zu tragen,dann doch wieder zu groß.
Wenns 9mm sein soll,dann kann ne MP7 her.

Ne Desert Eagle (zu viel CS gespielt hm? *g*)..mal mit sowas geschossen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pistolen zieht man eigentlich nur im Notfall oder wenn das Magazin leer ist (und eine Desert Eagle hat auch nur 7 Schuss mit dem 50er Kaliber und 9mit der kleinen Schwester).
Wenn man aber vor einer Horde Zombies steht, willst du keine Waffe,die dir dein Handgelenk fast bricht, da will man schnell viele töten können,
ergo -> alles mit 9mm, wobei ich aber zu einer USP mit 45er Kaliber greifen würde (sollte man aber auch drin geübt sein).

Mit Granaten wäre ich zudem auch noch vorsichtig, weil..Tröpfcheninfektion.
Ne Granate macht gut bumm, lässt Zombies explodieren und lässt Leichtenteile,Bröckchen und Blut umherfliegen..das mag ich nicht abbekommen.
(Was natürlich auch den Einsatz von Kettensägen,Schwertern,Streitkolben,etc blöde macht *g*)

Naja..genug zur Waffenstunde.. 
Ich mag "Waffenspezi" unter meinem Avatar haben,wie geht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Warum würdet Ihr alle die veraltete AK 47 nehmen? Ich würd ganz klar den Nachfolger, die AK 74 bevorzugen. Die schiesst weiter und genauer.
Und die M4A1 ist wirklich ne üble Wahl, Bisschen Sand rein und schon kannst Du sie in der Pfeiffe rauchen.

Wenn wir von mutierten Zombies ausgehen wären wohl Blendgranaten wirklichen Granaten zu bevorzugen. Allerdings sollte man damit auch umzugehen wissen, sonst ist man bald selbst blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2009)

Ak74  1. nicht wegen dem Kaliber
2. Sind die Dinger genau so alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein AK47 ist einfach unkaputtbar und wenn sie kaputt ist,schnitzt du dir ein Stück Holz und reparierst sie damit *g*

Blendgranaten sind mit größter Vorsicht zu genießen,die machen nicht nur blind sondern auch taub


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Naja..genug zur Waffenstunde..
> Ich mag "Waffenspezi" unter meinem Avatar haben,wie geht das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Einstellungen => Profil bearbeiten und dann unter Benutzerdefinierter Mitgliedertitel oder so 


ach wie siehts eig. mit Panzern aus, meint ihr damit kann man ne menge schaden anrichten ? oder wie können die Zombies dann einen aufhalten ?


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ak74  1. nicht wegen dem Kaliber
> 2. Sind die Dinger genau so alt
> 
> 
> ...


Entwicklung AK 47 -> 1947
Entwicklung AK 74 -> 1974
Genauso alt? Ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die AK 74 weist bezüglich "Haltbarkeit" in etwa die selben Werte auf wie die 47er Version, insofern find ich das Argument unzutreffend.

Edit: Bezüglich Panzer -> erst mal an nen Panzer rankommen, dann auch noch bedienen können und zuletzt noch weitere Leute dabei haben, die nen Panzer bedienen können. Allein wirds schwer ^^


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2009)

Schankedön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich persönlich hätte ja keinen Bock in nem Käfig zu hocken 
Aber wenn du Zombies am Panzer hast, musst du dich nur um 360° drehen,die kommen unter die Ketten und du hast frischgepressten Zombiesaft.


----------



## Sin (25. November 2009)

Ey, das mit dem Schiff war meine Idee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist, ob man nicht einfach auch einen alten Militärbunker nehmen könnte. Die haben ja im prinzip alles drin: Krankenstation, Stromgeneratoren, Quarantänekammer, etc. Das beste ist, man kommt nur durch eine dicke Stahltür durch und ich bezweifle, dass Zombies schneidbrenner benutzen können.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

@davatar und taub (die dinger pfeiffen ja auch wie bekloppt wenn ich mich nicht täusche)


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und die M4A1 ist wirklich ne üble Wahl, Bisschen Sand rein und schon kannst Du sie in der Pfeiffe rauchen.



Ich hab nicht vor, vor den Zombies in die Wüste zu fliehen. Von demher hab ich keine Angst das da Sand reinkommt.
Ich verzieh mich schön aufs Dach und Snipere so zum Spass meine Zombifizierte Schwiegermamma weg


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Ach das muss nicht zwangsweise Sand sein, Dreck und Schlamm tuns auch schon um son Teil kaputt zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Entwicklung AK 47 -> 1947
> Entwicklung AK 74 -> 1974
> Genauso alt? Ich denke nicht
> 
> ...



Es sind im Grunde die selben Waffen,bloß das die eine 7,62mm und die andere 5,45mm Kaliber abfeuert und deswegen meinte ich,das sie gleich alt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Technik,Funktion,etc sind gleich)


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Gut, aber durch das niedrigere Gewicht des kleineren Kalibers kann man mehr Munition mit sich führen, was bei der Zombieapokalypse doch recht wichtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber egal...Hauptsache wir sind uns einig, wir würden ne AK nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wir noch nicht hatten hier:
Wenn ihr in einem Bunker seid und das nun mehrere Jahre,bis die ganzen Zombies verhungert sind..
Was sind eure Top5 Mitbringsel? Der Bunker ist Zombieeinbruchssicher, Nahrung und Wasser gibts es zur Genüge (wären wohl immer Punkt 1 und 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Strom gibt es,Klopapier,Zahnbürsten und sowas auch,etc..ihr wisst was ich meine.

1.Unmengen an Bier
2.Musik
3.Scharfschützengewehr
4Eine Frau (wobei ich besser sage,meine Liebste,sonst gibts Ärger *g*)
5.Die Pille für sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ob ich wohl schon Ärger bekomme,das ich sie erst an 4. Stelle nenne? ^^


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gut, aber durch das niedrigere Gewicht des kleineren Kalibers kann man mehr Munition mit sich führen, was bei der Zombieapokalypse doch recht wichtig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö ich behalt mein SIG552 und das K31 Munition ist leicht und die sind trotzdem noch recht robust. Vor allem hab ich da die Schränke schon voll und muss nicht erst auf Munsuche gehen.

mfG René


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Wozu ein Scharfschützengewehr wenn der Bunker zombiesicher ist? Gegen Langeweile?

In den Bunker würd ich mitnehmen:
1. Unmengen an Schnaps
2. Musik
3. 3 Frauen -> das wird nie langweilig, weil sich da bestimmt immer mal wieder zwei zoffen und die dritte hat man dann für...naja...andere Aktivitäten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Nen GameBoy mit Super Mario 1 und Tetris, dazu den handbetriebenen Generator
5. Viele Schachteln gefüllt mit Puzzels und/oder Legosteinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Pille würd ich nicht mitnehmen, schliesslich muss die Erde neu bevölkert werden ^^


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

das is ne gute idee udn ich druck mir noch alle I-Bash und German-Bash.org Zitate aus dann gibts immer wieder was zum lachen 

ach ja LoD schua mal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.ibash.de/zitat_14975.html


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

ach für ne neubevölkerung bräuchtest du ja so ca. 40.000 menschen ansonsten kommen innerhalb kürzester zeit nur noch missbildungen raus :/

edit: lol das zitat hats echt auf ibash geschafft :O jetzt bin ich berühmt !!!!


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Ach wenn Adam das konnte, kann ich das schon lange, LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

naja aber bei Adam hat wahrscheinlich gott geholfen Gendefekte zu vermeiden, meinste der macht das auch bei dir und deinen 3 mädels ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Soooo schlechte Wahl der Waffen.
> (Du würdest sterben^^)
> 
> AR15 (M4 eingeschlossen und baugleiche Geschichten) sind krittisch genommen der letzte Müll.
> ...


Bevor ich mir eine Deutsche/russen Waffe antue nehme ich doch liebe die stgw 90, hält alles aus ist einer der Zuverlässigsten Waffen der Welt und einer der genaust Waffe der Welt, (Ich glaub die wird wohl auch leichter zu finden sein, ich muss nur  in den Schrank greifen und hab sie *g*) Nein stell dir vor ich weiss was für ein enormer rücke stoss die Deagl hat! und ich bin einiger massen ein Muskulöser man, nicht so dürrer strich xD auf jeden Fall hab ich die Pistole aus gewählt, weil hey richtig Zielehen und das Ding geht durch mehrer Zombies Durch xD


Bei der MP5 bleibe ich Trotzendem!

und wegen dem Thema Waffen sind doch zu schwer etc.. ? wie wäre es mit Sport? xD


EDIT:allgemeine frage! Könntet ihr überhaupt Zombi's töten? weil das ist nicht so einfach egal ob Zombi oder sonst was! ihr werdet wahrscheinlich mit Adrenalin voll gepumpt sein, das kann euch auch lähmen wenn ihr es nicht Kontrollieren könnt.


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> EDIT:allgemeine frage! Könntet ihr überhaupt Zombi's töten? weil das ist nicht so einfach egal ob Zombi oder sonst was! ihr werdet wahrscheinlich mit Adrenalin voll gepumpt sein, das kann euch auch lähmen wenn ihr es nicht Kontrollieren könnt.



Die Stimmen sagen schon seit einiger Zeit "bleib zuhause und reinige die Waffen".
Also ich glaub ich könnte die Zombies töten.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2009)

Was hast du gegen deutsche Waffen? Technik aus Deutschland ist ja wohl das beste überhaupt (nicht nur auf Waffen bezogen).
Und da du deine SIG552 zu Hause hast,geh ich mal davon aus,das du beim Heer warst und somit weißt, wie schwer auch nur 0,5kg mit der Zeit werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte -denke ich- kein Problem damit Zombies zu töten, außer ich hab meine Zombiemutter oder sonstiges vor mir, da würd ich wohl mit einer Träne abdrücken müssen.
Aber ich hab mich bei Adrenalinschüben immer gut unter Kontrolle, kann da immer klaren Kopf bewahren. Und nein,das sage ich nicht so daher..das hat sich schon bei mehreren Unfällen etc gezeigt


----------



## Makalvian (25. November 2009)

Naja nachdem wir ja hier fast nur Menschen haben die in der Waffenbranche arbeiten, Berufssöldner oder Berufssoldaten sind stelle ich mir nur eine Frage ...

Wie verdammt nochmal schafft ihr es zuhause "voll"-Automatische Waffen zu haben da diese von keiner Person in DTL zu Hause aufgebahrt werden dürfen ....


?

bevor ich es vergesse 

Welche Schusswaffen kann man ganz legal kaufen?

 Waffen nach historischem Vorbild sind frei im Handel erhältlich. Einzige Voraussetzung: Der Käufer muss mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. Dies betrifft alle Waffen, mit denen man nur einen Schuss abgeben kann und die vor dem 1.1.1871 konstruiert wurden &#8211; sowohl Originale wie auch Nachbauten. Dies halten auch unsere europäischen Nachbarn so. Nur in den Niederlanden sind auch Replikas nicht frei verkäuflich. 

 Auch für den Kauf von Gas- und Schreckschusswaffen, Luftgewehren, Paintball- und Softair-Waffen, braucht man keine Genehmigung. Alle anderen Schusswaffen müssen genehmigt werden. Vollautomatische Waffen wie Maschinengewehre gelten als Kriegswaffen und sind für Privatpersonen grundsätzlich tabu.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Naja nachdem wir ja hier fast nur Menschen haben die in der Waffenbranche arbeiten, Berufssöldner oder Berufssoldaten sind stelle ich mir nur eine Frage ...
> 
> Wie verdammt nochmal schafft ihr es zuhause "voll"-Automatische Waffen zu haben da diese von keiner Person in DTL zu Hause aufgebahrt werden dürfen ....


In der Schweiz darf man das Sturmgewehr mit nach hause nehmen, muss man aber nicht! 




Manowår schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen deutsche Waffen? Technik aus Deutschland ist ja wohl das beste überhaupt (nicht nur auf Waffen bezogen).
> Und da du deine SIG552 zu Hause hast,geh ich mal davon aus,das du beim Heer warst und somit weißt, wie schwer auch nur 0,5kg mit der Zeit werden können



nicht so ganz, sagen wir es so, einer meiner Verwandter arbeitet bei der Armee und durch in konnte ich, auch schon mal bei einem Trainings Marsch da bei sein mit Vollem Gepack + Gewehr Ohne Munition versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hast du recht mit der Zeit wird das Ganz zeug's immer wie schwerer xD

Und schiesse durft ich auch mal mit einer Waffen, also Waffen Erfahrung hab ich bisschen, Zu mindestens was Schweizer Waffen angeht. ich mach nächstes Jahr die RS.


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Naja nachdem wir ja hier fast nur Menschen haben die in der Waffenbranche arbeiten, Berufssöldner oder Berufssoldaten sind stelle ich mir nur eine Frage ...
> 
> Wie verdammt nochmal schafft ihr es zuhause "voll"-Automatische Waffen zu haben da diese von keiner Person in DTL zu Hause aufgebahrt werden dürfen ....



Tja Schäuble traut euch einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wir (CH) dürfen vollautomatische Waffen mit nach hause nehmen. Und Halbautomaten sowieso.
Als Zivilist müssen wir aber für vollautomatische Waffen eine Begründung/einwandfreier Leumund etc. haben um sie nach hause nehmen zu dürfen.
So liberal wie in den USA ist es leider trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG René


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

ha waffen dürft ihr mit nach hause nehmen aber vor den simpsons muss jetzt bei euch ne warnmeldung im fernsehn kommen XDD


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Ich hab keine Waffe und brauch auch keine, aber gäbs ne Zombieinvasion würd ich mir halt eine besorgen ^^ und wenn ich wählen würd, wärs ne AK. So war das bei mir gemeint.


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ha waffen dürft ihr mit nach hause nehmen aber vor den simpsons muss jetzt bei euch ne warnmeldung im fernsehn kommen XDD



Ich hätt erwartet das es gleich ganz verboten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So war ja die Forderung des Mamis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das die nicht gleich auch noch Sponge Bob angegriffen hat weil der Schwul macht, hat mich echt erstaunt.

mfG René


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

ich wüsste ned mal wie man ne waffe entsichert :O 

neeed erklärung!


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kann mans ganz gut sehen.
des is der kleine Hebel wo S E F steht.
S = Safe
E = Einzelschuss
F = Full  ( also vollautomatisch )

kA ob die begriffe stimmen, aber so machts wohl am meisten sinn ^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2009)

Adrenalin hat bei mir genau 2 effekte: es macht mich zum einen total schmerzunempfindlich (hab mir schon n paar ma was angebrochen und unter andrenalin nix gemerkt. schläge bemerke ich ebenfalls net wen ich welche abbekomme)

und zum andern werde ich schneller und genauer und bekomme mehr kraft^^


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> da kann mans ganz gut sehen.
> des is der kleine Hebel wo S E F steht.
> S = Safe
> E = Einzelschuss
> ...



Ist eh bei den meisten anderst bezeichnet, auch je nach funktion.

Bei meiner:
S = Sicher
1 = Einzelschuss
3 = Dreier Serie
20 = Seriefeuer (nicht nur 20 sonder bis Magazin leer ca. 2 Sek. für 20 Schuss magazin)

Zum glück gibts ja noch grössere Magazin fürs Schweizer Sturmgewehr, prima für Zombieinvasionen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da dauerts dann 20 Sek. bis das Magazin leer ist und die Waffe Schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: lol das zitat hats echt auf ibash geschafft :O jetzt bin ich berühmt !!!!


*PRUST* *LACH* wie geil xDD


zur umfrage: 3er Weltkrieg^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

man gibt auch kein dauerfeuer weil das sinnlos ist :/ 

einzelschuss ftw

zielen feuern, zielen feuern, ...


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> man gibt auch kein dauerfeuer weil das sinnlos ist :/
> 
> einzelschuss ftw
> 
> zielen feuern, zielen feuern, ...



Wobei 100 mal Zielen feuern, zielen feuern, zielen feuern irgendwie besser ist als

20 mal Zielen feuern zielen feuern, nachladen, gefressen werden.

mfG René


----------



## shadow24 (25. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo ist richtig...S=Sperre E=Einzelschuss F=Feuerstoss(also Dauerfeuer)
wurde damals  beim Bund als Scharfschütze ausgebildet und würde neben dem Scharfschützengewehr auch nur eine kleine Handfeuerwaffe benutzen im Ernstfall.je einfacher desto besser.nix kompliziertes.handlich, praktisch, tödlich...

und ja,ich könnte auch ein Zombie erschiessen alleine weil ich mich aufgrund dieser pervertierten Vision des Lebens so ekeln würde das es mir nicht schwerfallen würde gleich mehrere Kugeln in den Untoten reinzupumpen.am besten aber aus sicherer Entfernung so zwischen 50 und 100 m mit dem Gewehr...Atmung regulieren,Feinjustierung des ZFs,Finger am Abzug,gaaanz langsam krümmen und dabei Atem anhalten...und zack Kopf weg...
gegebenefalls noch Stellungswechsel falls die mich gesehen haben sollten,aber wenn ich es nicht will sehen die mich auch net


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

zur umfrage 
alieninvasion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hätte wohl kein problem irgendwelche zombies zu erschießen, ABER! sobald es sich um verwandte,freunde und/oder kinder bis was weiß ich 14 handeln würde könnt ich das auch nicht mehr ohne regung machen...


----------



## shadow24 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zur umfrage
> alieninvasion
> 
> 
> ...


jo,ok,daran hab ich jetzt noch gar net gedacht...aber wie heisst es doch immer so schön in den Filmen:"das ist nicht mehr der und der,derjenige ist tot.das ist nur noch ne Hülle..." aber wenn man in ein bekanntes Gesicht schiessen sollte,auch wenn es grässlich verzerrt wäre, würde schwierig sein.da geb ich dir recht...


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Ich wurd das nicht fertig bringen wen es dna ne Zombie Invasion gebe und bekannte dabei wahrne wurde ich vor denen weg laufne ode rmir selbe rdie Kugel geben weil es keinen sin mehr hatte_


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2009)

sorry das ich nix zum aktuelen geschehen beitragen kann (hab die letzten wochen neme hier reingeschaut xD)

aber ne Klapsäge muss ins jede Überlebenskit! Neulich in Aktion gesehen und war sehr überrascht wie viel das ding packt!

...Auch als nahkampfwaffe zu gebrauchen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Kann ich ja Gleich Armee Messer nehmen!


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ...Auch als nahkampfwaffe zu gebrauchen xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du das mit in den Nahkampfnimmst ist deine Ansteckungsgefahr (Tröpfcheninfektion) gleich um sagen wir mal 300% höher, denn

a) du musst lange sägen bis du da mal nen Arm, geschweige denn einen Kopf abhast, => so'n Knochen kann schon stabil sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) du musst wirklich WIRKLICH ganz NAH dran, und selbst n Zombie der mit 0,1km/h auf dich einschlägt etc wird dich aufgrunf von grund a) irgendwann erwischen. Und wehe es sind mehere Zombies dann Gnade dir Gott ^^ (oder deine Rückendeckung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist dann wohl eher mein Ding


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2009)

ich geh immer von realistischen in jedem Ort relativ günstig zu bekommenden Utensiilien... leider gibts weder nen Waffen noch nen Armeeshop bei uns in der gegend ^^

aber trotzdem hast du recht, die dinger sind schier unkaputbar und können auch als Säge, Dosenöffner, Glaseinschläger, Gurtschneider und co benutzt werden ^^

@Silmyiél das ding ist nicht als Waffe gedacht.. das is nur ne Option (wer sagt gleihc gegen Zombies?) Du must auch ans leben nach der Apokalypse denken!

und wenn du es schaffst einen Ort zu finden an dem su sicher bist, braucht man mindestens werkzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> @Silmyiél das ding ist nicht als Waffe gedacht.. das is nur ne Option (wer sagt gleihc gegen Zombies?) Du must auch ans leben nach der Apokalypse denken!
> 
> und wenn du es schaffst einen Ort zu finden an dem su sicher bist, braucht man mindestens werkzeug
> 
> ...




nene ich bin nur für die Zombies da, Ich glaube Manowar wollte sich um die Neubevölkerung kümmern, ^^obwohl der mit seinen 3 Mädels schnell in Verzug kommt. Da helf ich dir dann aber natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja Werkzeuge ham wir dann doch 
=> Steinmesser, Steinbeil, Steinharke, Steinkrug ....


----------



## malaxius (25. November 2009)

Moin moin.

Also bei der Waffenwahl sieht da sbei mir so aus.

Von mir bis zum nächsten Waffenshop müsste mein SSG 552 herhalten. Aber spätestens da würde ich die gegen eine unzerstörbare AK 47 tauschen. Die SSG mag zwar das zielgenauste Sturmgewehr sein, aber wer in der Schweiz in der Armee weiss wie wartungsintensiv und vorallem rost anfällig das krüpel ding ist. Definitiv nix wenn ich vor Zombies flüchten muss, da muss ne unzerstörbare AK hin, die muss ned jeden tag 2x gereinigt werden, rostet nicht und hat erts noch mehr durchschlagskraft.
Danach müssen 2 Pistolen her, Nein ned zum Dual benutzen, aber eine 9mm wobei da ne Glock17 hermüsste, sieht zwar kacke aus, aber der grund ist der selbe wie bei der AK, wenn ich flüchte muss ich schiessen können. Und dann muss nen 45er her, Vorzugsweise nen Colt 1911.
Und zur guter letzt ne Pumpgun, mir wäre da ne S.P.A.S 12 ganz recht, schön kurz und doch genug durschlagskraft.

Und dann müsst ich wohl zurück nach hause erstmal taktische kampfweste halfter usw anziehen, wobei ne besser am anfang mitnhemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nicht zu vergessen ne SAS schutzmaske, kein bock irgendwelche schweinerein einzuatmen im getümmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei meien Gasmaske aus der arme tuts auch, nur Sicht ist bei der zu sehr beschränkt.
mfg malax


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

ich glaub bei der zombie invasion würde ich versuchen hier die buffed truppe zusammenzusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei den ganzen (ex)soldaten, computerfachmännern und waffen experten kann ja nichts schief gehen xD


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub bei der zombie invasion würde ich versuchen hier die buffed truppe zusammenzusuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wir sollten ne Handykette ausarbeiten für den Notfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> Die SSG mag zwar das zielgenauste Sturmgewehr sein, aber wer in der Schweiz in der Armee weiss wie wartungsintensiv und vorallem rost anfällig das krüpel ding ist.




Wiebitte? Das Stgw90 ist überhaupt nicht Rostanfällig, das hat an den entscheidenden Teilen soviel Rostschutz drauf da müsste man schon mit ner Stahlbürste draufrumputzen um z.B. das Gasrohr oder den Lauf zum rosten zu bringen. Und im Lauf selber setzt sich bei regelmässiger Nutzung maximal Flugrost an, das ist auch kein Problem.

Aber bei manchen Putzwütigen welche ihr Gewehr wie blöd fiedlen und dabei noch nach möglichkeit eine Drahtbürste nehmen um die Gasstange oder das Gasrohr sauberzumachen, da wunderts einen nicht wenn das Gewehr anfängt zu rosten. Wenn es so gereinigt wird wies im Handbuch steht, dann rostet da garnix, das sind Märchen.

Ueber das SIG55x lass ich garnix kommen.

mfG René


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

yay vote for buffed Antizombikampftruppe


----------



## Artherk (25. November 2009)

Soldat Artherk meldet sich zum dienst wo sind die  zombiehordenxD
Ich kann mir das jetz richtig vorstellen wenn sich dann ne truppe aus harcore metallern nerds und anderen personen zusammen rottet.... jiha das wird ein spaß... und ich sehs mal realistisch... im zielen bin ich ein ass hab aber nie eine pistole in der hand gehabt... also weiß ich nicht ob ich mit der treff... ich könnte sie höchstens mit kampfsport oder nahkampfwaffen besiegenXD also die beiden äxte ausm keller mitnehmen und noch n hammer zur sicherheit.... dann auf zu lods truppe hehe


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Wer brauch schon Waffen wen er Gartenwerkzeuge hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ding schneidet wierklich super wne man sie gut pflegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein vater hatte fruher eine xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

Melde mich zur Rückendeckung ^^

und ich habe 2 Wünsche


1. Gebt mir ne Menge Munition

2. Gebt mir ne Menge Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (25. November 2009)

als die apocalypse kam warf der tod die sense weg und stieg auf den mähdrescherXD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Wir sollten ne Handykette ausarbeiten für den Notfall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wär wohl beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ die waffendiskussion
die lösung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- rostet nicht
- äschert mit blitzen die zombies einfach ein
- pflege leicht
- braucht keine munition
- kommt immer wieder zurück wenn man ihn schmeißt
- lässt sich auch sehr gut als nahkampf waffe benutzen, und um die tröpfcheninfektion muss man sich auch keine sorgen machen wenn man damit jemanden trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit wäre das wohl auch geklärt *hust*


----------



## malaxius (25. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wiebitte? Das Stgw90 ist überhaupt nicht Rostanfällig, das hat an den entscheidenden Teilen soviel Rostschutz drauf da müsste man schon mit ner Stahlbürste draufrumputzen um z.B. das Gasrohr oder den Lauf zum rosten zu bringen. Und im Lauf selber setzt sich bei regelmässiger Nutzung maximal Flugrost an, das ist auch kein Problem.
> 
> Aber bei manchen Putzwütigen welche ihr Gewehr wie blöd fiedlen und dabei noch nach möglichkeit eine Drahtbürste nehmen um die Gasstange oder das Gasrohr sauberzumachen, da wunderts einen nicht wenn das Gewehr anfängt zu rosten. Wenn es so gereinigt wird wies im Handbuch steht, dann rostet da garnix, das sind Märchen.
> 
> ...



Ich mag das gewehr auch, und nein misshandelt wurde es ganz sicher ned. Aber die AK ist wesentlich Robuster, die kannst ins wasser werfen und gleich weiterschiessen. Aber das SSG 552 ist wenn es nicht regelmässig gewartet wird, viel zu anfällig. Und mal ganz ehrlich wenn die Welt untergeht und millionen von Zombies die Welt behrrschen habe ich keien Lust das SSG jeden Tag 2x Putzen zu müssen, und nach 6 magazinen unter dauerbeschuss erstmal eine Pause zu machen weil die Waffe zuheiss wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Sportwaffe ist sie Perfekt, Aber als Kriegswaffe lieber ne AK.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

um auf den Mähdrescher zurückzukommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn man den noch etwas modifiziert

- stärkeren Motor 
- bessere Panzerung
- Stand-MG
- Zapfanlage
- Panzerglas mit nen starken Scheibenwischer (der bestimmt gebraucht wird) 

dann bleib ich auf jeden Fall Auf dem.


----------



## malaxius (25. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Soldat Artherk meldet sich zum dienst wo sind die  zombiehordenxD
> Ich kann mir das jetz richtig vorstellen wenn sich dann ne truppe aus harcore metallern nerds und anderen personen zusammen rottet.... jiha das wird ein spaß... und ich sehs mal realistisch... im zielen bin ich ein ass hab aber nie eine pistole in der hand gehabt... also weiß ich nicht ob ich mit der treff... ich könnte sie höchstens mit kampfsport oder nahkampfwaffen besiegenXD also die beiden äxte ausm keller mitnehmen und noch n hammer zur sicherheit.... dann auf zu lods truppe hehe



Pistolen schiessen ist ned schwerer als mit nem Gewehr. Ausser du willst 1-händig schiessen, Kommt cool rüber, aber das wars auch schon.
Immer wieder witzig sind Desert Eagle 1-händig geführt in Filmen. Damit dann wa szu treffen ist nahezu unmöglich,s chon gar ned in so shcneller Folge zu schiessen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> um auf den Mähdrescher zurückzukommen
> 
> wenn man den noch etwas modifiziert
> 
> ...



hmm....gute idee, aber das ding frisst doch unmengen an sprit :O


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hmm....gute idee, aber das ding frisst doch unmengen an sprit :O



Wenn man hin und wieder durch n Rapsfeld pflügt und dass dann destiliert sollte genügend Sprit abfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn schon Mähdrescher dann sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles andere ist nicht wirklich für Zombiemassen geeignet.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hmm....gute idee, aber das ding frisst doch unmengen an sprit :O







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kommt aufs Dach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: ah der von Vollmi gefällt mir noch besser ^^ den baun wir um, hat einer ne ahung was der so kostet weil dann können wir den schonmal umbauen


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2009)

hm, man ich hab keine waffenerfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da mus ich wohl das leibliche überleben versorgen... 

Medizin, Lebensmittel nen Dach über dem Kopf... ja nen Unterschlupf! Ich liebe post apokalyptische Schrottbauten.

<3 Defensiv anlagen! Ihr geht auf die "Jagt" und ich sorg dafür das niemand vor Angst nicht schlafen kann.

PS: mal realistisch betrachtet hätte das "Buffed Überlebensteam" ein Problem... Die Entfernung ist einfach zu weit, und bis man sich trifft... is man tod ^^.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Torchwolf &#8206;(16:02):
du findest alles gut was iwie mit Vikingern/ Piraten zu tuen hat ^^
Lachmann &#8206;(16:03):
piraten 
jetzt hab ichs
Torchwolf &#8206;(16:03):
och no
Lachmann &#8206;(16:03):
bis gleich hab ne geile idee
xD

O man xD jetzt kommt was_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die dinger werden aber nach den ersten 10 zombies über und über mit blut,gedärmen und gliedmaßen überseht seien das dir die dinger dann auch nichts mehr bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die dinger werden aber nach den ersten 10 zombies über und über mit blut,gedärmen und gliedmaßen überseht seien das dir die dinger dann auch nichts mehr bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





gut dann kommen da oben halt auch noch Scheibenwischer drauf ^^ und wasser wird'S doch wohl noch geben o.O


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Edit: ah der von Vollmi gefällt mir noch besser ^^ den baun wir um, hat einer ne ahung was der so kostet weil dann können wir den schonmal umbauen



So ca. ne viertel bis zu ner halben Million kostet so ein Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Kosten spielen doch nach der Apokalypse keine Rolle mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Kredit nimmste einfach mal auf, wegen der Apokalypse wirste den eh nie zurückzahlen brauchen.

mfG René


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: mal realistisch betrachtet hätte das "Buffed Überlebensteam" ein Problem... Die Entfernung ist einfach zu weit, und bis man sich trifft... is man tod ^^.


Ja und wir sterbe alle, und wie im Film überlebt einer oder, Z.b 3 Leute xD

EDIT: Ich glaub ich mach mir gleich eine E-mail Sam_fischer_zombikiller@yahoo.com <---------- nur bei Zombie Invasion benutzen. xD (Achtung die E-Mail Adresse hab ich frei erfunden!)


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4-5 von den dingern auf einen damm gesetzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann munter die ankommenden zombies weg bash0rn, ist effektiv und überaus lustig xD
(man denkt sich bei dem bild einfach das wasser weg und dafür ne zombie horde vor die verusucht da hochzuklettern)


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_was hab ich gesagt _


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

mit SOlaranlagen kenn ich mich aus das mach dann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Verdammt ich hätte den 3. Weltkrieg nicht in die Umfrage aufnehmen sollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der nächste Guide wird aber auf jedenfall viel ausführlicher und realistischer.

Erste Anlaufstation wäre bei mir immer die örtliche Polizeistation. Leider hat nicht jede Stadt genügend Waffenläden und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die AK 47 in Deutschland illegal also müsste man sich mit dem begnügen was so rumliegt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mit SOlaranlagen kenn ich mich aus das mach dann ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann kümmer ich mich um die verpflegung mit the gui und um die religion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Ich lauf einfach zum Ortlichen Chemie labor und versorge mich da mit chemikalien xD 

dan bau ich mir einfach ne Bombe aus dne chemikalien ^^

will mich auch um was kummenr lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will Chemiche Kriegsfuhrung ^^_


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> So ca. ne viertel bis zu ner halben Million kostet so ein Teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok am Tag des ZombierVirusausbuches (oder wie auch immer xD)
*Treffpunkt: *20.00 Uhr beim nächsten John Deere unseres Vertrauens

*Mitzubringen sind:* Waffen, Waffen, Munition, Waffen, Die Wunderharke 5000, Waffen, Nahrung für die nächsten 6 Monate, eure® Freund(in), evtl noch Familie ^^, Waffen, Munition, habe ich Waffen schon erwähnt. und Popkorn

*Weitere Vorgehensweise:* Aufteilung in verschiedene Raid... äh Kampftruppen, danach die Errichtung eines Stützpunktes incl. Aller Verteidigungseinrichtungen die uns bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfallen. 

*um 23.10 Uhr *gibt's dann Abendessen (wahrscheinlich das letzte Rumpsteak + Kroketten). Vegetarier haben Pech gehabt

*um 24.000 Uhr* wird die nähere Umgebung (Radius von 2km) von Zombies gesäubert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Verdammt ich hätte den 3. Weltkrieg nicht in die Umfrage aufnehmen sollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie so? ist doch einfach Die Russen und der Osten Gegen Europa Und Amerika, und während sich alle Zerbombten Sitze ich in der Schweiz vor dem Fernseher und schaue Simspson's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Buffed Zombie Killer Crew" ich bin der der die schönen Frauen rettet. xD


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so? ist doch einfach Die Russen und der Osten Gegen Europa Und Amerika, und während sich alle Zerbombten Sitze ich in der Schweiz vor dem Fernseher und schaue Simspson's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_pff Traum weiter_


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

ok wir mchen ne mybuffed gruppe auf aber erst mal stimmen wir über den namen ab ich bin für 

Buffed Zombie Killer Crew - BZKC
das klingt cool!


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_mm Buffed of the Dead xD _


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

Buffie's - Jäger der Zombie's 

ich konnte nicht widerstehen xD


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Buffy Sexy und absolut tödlich <3_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok wir mchen ne mybuffed gruppe auf aber erst mal stimmen wir über den namen ab ich bin für
> 
> Buffed Zombie Killer Crew - BZKC
> das klingt cool!



*explosionen*schreiende babys*geräusche einer mg stellung*
"mein gott, es sind einfach zu viele zombies, in 3 minuten haben sie uns überrannt!"
"kann uns den niemand retten?!!"
*auf einmal wird alles ruhig und mann hört nurnoch [insert random song here](mir fällt grad kein gutes lied für so nen moment ein^^)*
* wie aus dem nichts erscheint eine gruppe männer/frauen*
"hey...ist das nicht?JA! wir sind gerettet die BZKC ist da *freu* wir sind gerettet"
*nach der erfolgreichen schlacht sieht man nurnoch das buffed logo im hintergrund wehen als fahne und die BZKC verschwindet lautlos um den nächsten menschen zu helfen, im kampf gegen die endlosen zombie horden*


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

I HAVE A DREAM

*lachmanns vision einblend*

edit: so ich bin jetzt mal ne halbe std weg muss heim fahren :/ bitte nid so viel schreiben sonst muss ich so viel nach lesen^^


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *explosionen*schreiende babys*geräusche einer mg stellung*
> "mein gott, es sind einfach zu viele zombies, in 3 minuten haben sie uns überrannt!"
> "kann uns den niemand retten?!!"
> *auf einmal wird alles ruhig und mann hört nurnoch [insert random song here](mir fällt grad mkein gutesl ied für so nen moment ein)*
> ...


_
Nicht Ganz der ober Boss Riesentrolli o noez ^^ lebt noch ^^_


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> ok am Tag des ZombierVirusausbuches (oder wie auch immer xD)
> *Treffpunkt: *20.00 Uhr beim nächsten John Deere unseres Vertrauens
> 
> *Mitzubringen sind:* Waffen, Waffen, Munition, Waffen, Die Wunderharke 5000, Waffen, Nahrung für die nächsten 6 Monate, eure® Freund(in), evtl noch Familie ^^, Waffen, Munition, habe ich Waffen schon erwähnt. und Popkorn
> ...


In meiner schönen neuen utopischen Welt nach dem grossen Zombiekrieg wirds sowas wie Vegetarier eh nicht mehr geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und währenddem Ihr alle im grossen Krieg als Helden umgekommen sind, werde ich der neue Weltherrscher, das wird schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nur keine Angst, es gibt ne Gedenktafel mit Eurem Namen drauf und wer mir bis dann ein Foto schickt, dessen Bild wird auch noch in der Ruhmeshalde der Helden aufgehängt.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *auf einmal wird alles ruhig und mann hört nurnoch [insert random song here](mir fällt grad kein gutes lied für so nen moment ein^^)*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHAvjaHtlMA   ??


@ Davatar: wir wollen aber auch das Schule und Plätze nach uns benannt werden, geht das in Ordnung ?


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHAvjaHtlMA   ??


_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWF9mDIw8NI

Nix da das mussen wir nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

BAZN
buffeds anti zombie nerds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHAvjaHtlMA   ??
> 
> 
> @ Davatar: wir wollen aber auch das Schule und Plätze nach uns benannt werden, geht das in Ordnung ?




ne, das muss was heroisches,lautes und männliches sein das zeigt das wir verdammt trve sind!
ich würd gern meinen namen an ne psychatrie abgeben wenn das möglich wär,davatar ^^


@ brille
lol....einfach nur lol xD


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ne, das muss was heroisches,lautes und männliches sein das zeigt das wir verdammt trve sind!
> ich würd gern meinen namen an ne psychatrie abgeben wenn das möglich wär,davatar ^^
> 
> 
> ...




_das musste perfekt fur deinen wunsch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E-yYkVQmg8_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

etwa bei 0:40 kommt langsam die beste stelle.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _das musste perfekt fur deinen wunsch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.
-.-"

ich dachte an sowas wie manowar,iron maiden,AC/DC....halt so oldschool zeug xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

*hust* Der dritte Weltkrieg wird wohl mit Atomwaffen geführt werden also wird die Schweiz auch eine abbekommen. Keine Panik ihr werdet auch verstrahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.
> -.-"
> 
> ich dachte an sowas wie manowar,iron maiden,AC/DC....halt so oldschool zeug xD



_Das wahr Dracula by Wojciech Kilar 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQIxn7s3ym8 das musste dienen wunch aber erfullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3Cc7wlfkI...feature=related

^this

Die perfekte Musik für eine heroische Rettung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3Cc7wlfkI...feature=related
> 
> ^this
> 
> Die perfekte Musik für eine heroische Rettung.



LOL stelle mir gerade vor das wir das im den Helikoptern sind. xD


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Lachmann das musste das perfekte intro fur die Jäger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL stelle mir gerade vor das wir das im den Helikoptern sind. xD



das wär genial xD


Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann das musste das perfekte intro fur die Jäger sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm....AC/DC is legendär, aber wir brauchen son richtig geiles einmaliges intro :O
und wehe mir kommt jetzt einer mit dem A-team song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_


_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Wie wäre es mit dem?


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Falls ihr wirklich eine Buffed Zombiebekämpfungstruppe gründen wollt. Melde ich mich gern als Planer und Taktiker für alle Einsätze. Ich habe damals in Geschichte von Hannibal bis zweiten Weltkrieg alle Taktiken die es je gab verinnerlicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Das find ich iwie zu schnulzig_


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem?




daran hatte ich auch noch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> daran hatte ich auch noch gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habs!



lash of iron, leather, spikes, and swords! 
*mighty warriors with metal on their side! *
enemies of metal, your death is our reward! 
triumphant victory when you bring the steel to life


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Eventuel noch das Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYrDWObPkzY

Passt auch noch ganz gut.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Falls ihr wirklich eine Buffed Zombiebekämpfungstruppe gründen wollt. Melde ich mich gern als Planer und Taktiker für alle Einsätze. Ich habe damals in Geschichte von Hannibal bis zweiten Weltkrieg alle Taktiken die es je gab verinnerlicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Idee Vielleicht sollte wir erst mal die Postenverteilung machen! xD 

Hm... für was wäre ich gut überlege es mir noch xD <----Name: Sam Fischer
                                                                             Code Name: Sierra117 (ich weiss aber ich bin einfach Halo Fan^^)


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Van halen <3 da nippel die Zombis schonm von alleine ab xD 



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gute Idee Vielleicht sollte wir erst mal die Postenverteilung machen! xD
> 
> Hm... für was wäre ich gut überlege es mir noch xD <----Name: Sam Fischer
> Code Name: Sierra117 (ich weiss aber ich bin einfach Halo Fan^^)




<----name: lachmann
ich kümmer mich mit the gui um die verpflegung und helf natürlich auch gern beim zombie schnetzeln mal aus ^^
code name: lachsack


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_mmm...

<---Name Rexo

Ich bin der Spregnstoff Experte ^^kummere mich um alles was irgentwie Buuuuuuummmmm macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Code Nameaxter _


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

CodeName: Mithrael
Aufgabe: Mähdrescherfahrer + Scharfschütze 


oh ... und ich mach die Bratkartoffeln für's Essen


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Gut das nehme ich dann mal als ein ja.

Dann fange ich mal an.

Zuständigkeitsbereich: Logistik,Verteidigung,Hinterhalte und Waffenbeschaffung
Codename: Hannibal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Skills: Stratege,intelligent,schnelle Auffassungsgabe

Wir brauchen noch ärztliches Personal und jemanden der Zugang zu Waffen hat. Bevorzugt werden Berufssoldaten,Polizisten,Security,Gangster von der Strasse usw.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

ah da fällt mir ein: Kennt einer von euch nen Sani? 

Den einer muss uns ja wieder zusammenflicken xD


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Gut das nehme ich dann mal als ein ja.
> 
> Dann fange ich mal an.
> 
> ...




_wierd dir nicht viel Bringen :/ ein biss kratzer oder sonst iwie kontakt wierst n zombie_


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wierd dir nicht viel Bringen :/ ein biss kratzer oder sonst iwie kontakt wierst n zombie_




aber es gibt ja auch noch normale Verletztungen wie z.b. wenn dir LoD aus Versehen in den fuß schießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem ist eine Doc immer Pflicht !!!


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Stimmt xD oder LoD ma meinen Super Sprengt Stoff Testen MUSS^^_


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wierd dir nicht viel Bringen :/ ein biss kratzer oder sonst iwie kontakt wierst n zombie_



Reicht ja wenn es nur eine Krankenschwester wäre. Ich gehe dann auch von Verletzungen aus die man nicht von den Zombies bekommt. Schusswunden,Messerstiche,diverse psychische Krankheiten,Hieb und Stichverletzungen usw. Verdammt wir brauchen noch einen Psychodoc.

Ps: Wir müssen davon ausgehen das nicht jeder Mensch nur gegen Zombies kämpft.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_grrr...was wahr das dne _


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ps: Wir müssen davon ausgehen das nicht jeder Mensch nur gegen Zombies kämpft.



jep, wir müssen auch davon ausgehen das wildgewordene tiere uns angreifen oder umherirrende menschen gruppen die andere überfallen um selbst zu überleben


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Verdammt wir brauchen noch einen Psychodoc.


hab leider nur Kinderpsyhologie, Kommunikation und Wahrnehmung auf der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich alerdings als jemand anbieten der vorrausschauend kommende probleme erkennt.

Sachen wie Verpflegung, Medizin, geeigneter und sicherer Unterschlupf. Allternative Waffen!

ich liebe es zu improvisieren.

Ich bin derjenige der sich überlegt was ist in 10, 30, 50 jahren?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

leute ganz klar während wir uns duch die zombiehorden zu den zu rettenden metzeln läuft das 


so richtig bashor smashor musik halt 


das lied während du an der railgun hängst WAHHHHHHH *ULTRAMEGAPOWERSUPERSAJAJINSCHREIENUNDDABEINEINMAGAZINANDERRAILGUNDURCHHAU*

und dann wenn wir mit den geretteten in richtung unseres basiscamps sind


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

LoD werden wir zum DJ für unsere Zombiejagden machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

jaaa ich bring euch den akkustischen blutrausch


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Mix was von daft Punk :/ oder ich spreng dich in die luft xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaaa ich bring euch den akkustischen blutrausch



<3


ich kümmer mich noch um die moral der truppe^^
als lachmann ist es mein geschäft euch bei der rumschnetzelei ein lächeln aufs gesicht zu zaubern xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> <3
> ich kümmer mich noch um die moral der truppe^^
> als lachmann ist es mein geschäft euch bei der rumschnetzelei ein lächeln aufs gesicht zu bringen xD



Wenn ich Zombies umnieten darf hab ich immer ein Lächeln im Gesicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zombies umnieten darf hab ich immer ein Lächeln im Gesicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt aber auch normale menschen^^
die brauchen dann meine professionelle hilfe *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kümmer mich noch um die moral der truppe^^
> als lachmann ist es mein geschäft euch bei der rumschnetzelei ein lächeln aufs gesicht zu zaubern xD


du bringst Drogen mit?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> du bringst Drogen mit?



nein, ich bring sie zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 son bisschen wie der joker aus batman, nur noch verrückter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> du bringst Drogen mit?



Ich glaube die findst du an jeder Ecke wenn es vor Zombies nur so wimmelt.

Zur Not plündern wir die Aservatenkammern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

Also ich hab mein eigenes "Held greift ein" Lied



Es muss wiedererkennungswert haben. Und die angriffslustigen wilden Tiere lasst nur kommen. 
Nach tagelangem Zombieschnetzeln hab ich sicher hunger.

Wer will mein Handlanger sein und den Gettoblaster tragen?

mfG René


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

4 walled sei dank hab ich das noch gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (25. November 2009)

Nö the Gui, macht der nich, der is doch nur dafür da um uns zum Lachen zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin natürlich unersetzlich da ich einen hohen Vorrat an ehm.... Kräutern hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem darf der Hopper nicht aussterben, wen sonst könntet ihr Rocker dann hassen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 4 walled sei dank hab ich das noch gefunden



perfekt lod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das erste is aber um längen besser als das zweite
FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU- und n laserschwet als waffe + hamster mit messer aufm rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
ach silenzz, dich könnten wir doch niemals hassen xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> perfekt lod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Hamster hat eine Dynamitstange auf dem Rücken und ist das im Rucksack auf dem zweiten Bild ein Dildo?


----------



## Silenzz (25. November 2009)

danke Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt gehts mir wieder gut, hach wie toll die Zombies können kommen, jemand liebt mich (: XDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Der Hamster hat eine* Dynamitstange* auf dem Rücken und ist das im Rucksack auf dem zweiten Bild ein Dildo?



is ja noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Silenzz schrieb:


> danke Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

oh mann ^^ 

aber wer machten jetzt Sanitöter ? 


ach und wie wärs mit 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfZBMQoNxJM


wie ging das nochmal mit dem einbetten?


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> oh mann ^^
> 
> aber wer machten jetzt Sanitöter ?
> 
> ...



Ein weisses Blatt Papier. Genial!

Zur Not retten wir halt meine Tante die ist Krankenschwester oder unser Weg führt uns nachdem Polizeirevier zum Krankenhaus. Krankenschwestern retten ist genau mein Ding.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> wie ging das nochmal mit dem einbetten?



[.youtube](hier den einbetten text der neben dem video steht einfügen)[./youtube]

natürlich ohne die punkte^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Umfrage läuft übrigens bis Montag aber es scheint sich herauszukristallisieren das der 3 Weltkrieg als nächster Guide ansteht.

Das wird interessant.


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Zur Not retten wir halt meine Tante die ist Krankenschwester oder unser Weg führt uns nachdem Polizeirevier zum Krankenhaus. Krankenschwestern retten ist genau mein Ding.



Krankenschwestern machen mir angst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass uns lieber ein paar hübsche Japanerinnen retten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben auch gutes Antizombiezeugs dabei.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

nein wir retten nicht deine Tante ich will 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sowas in der art ^^



also wg. Youtube z.b. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBD81BL1V3w

[.youtube]watch?v=PBD81BL1V3w[./youtube]  ohne die punkte ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> also wg. Youtube z.b.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBD81BL1V3w
> 
> [.youtube]watch?v=PBD81BL1V3w[./youtube]  ohne die punkte ?



mach lieber den einbetten text rein der neben dem video steht ^^
ohne die punkte


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2009)

hm, ich mach mir grad hart sorgen um die menschliche geschichte und das kollektive Wissen der Menschen.

Die derzeitigen Speichermedien sind ja mehr als kurzlebig.

Wer meldet sich freiwillig Wikipedia in Stein zu meiseln?


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm, ich mach mir grad hart sorgen um die menschliche geschichte und das kollektive Wissen der Menschen.
> 
> Die derzeitigen Speichermedien sind ja mehr als kurzlebig.
> 
> Wer meldet sich freiwillig Wikipedia in Stein zu meiseln?



USB-stick!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm, ich mach mir grad hart sorgen um die menschliche geschichte und das kollektive Wissen der Menschen.
> 
> Die derzeitigen Speichermedien sind ja mehr als kurzlebig.
> 
> Wer meldet sich freiwillig Wikipedia in Stein zu meiseln?



scheiß auf geschichte, was ist mit der musik?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Krankenschwestern machen mir angst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das japan Girl hat sich doch selber fats mit der Kugel tot geprugelt :/

_und die Kranken schwester hat von Bill das andere augen rausgerissne bekommen _


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _und die Kranken schwester hat von Bill das andere augen rausgerissne bekommen _


ne das erste vom "Meister" und das zweite von Bills Ex ^^

PS, was will ich mit nem USB-Stick wenn spätestens nach 10 Jahren kein PC mehr arbeitet!


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> scheiß auf geschichte, was ist mit der musik?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die musst du auswenidg lernen und später wenn wir wieder den CD Recorder erfinden darfst du alles wieder aufspielen

nur was ist mit dem Internet ? 

wieviele DVD's werden das mit den Po... äh "Erwachsenen-Seiten" ?
oder verzichten wir auf die und schmeißen das Internet auf 1 CD?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Das japan Girl hat sich doch selber fats mit der Kugel tot geprugelt :/
> 
> _und die Kranken schwester hat von Bill das andere augen rausgerissne bekommen _




und hässlich sind die beiden auch noch ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Wir schreiben unsere eigene *Geschichte*! Wen interessiert dann noch die Vergangenheit.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wir schreiben unsere eigene *Geschichte*! Wen interessiert dann noch die Vergangenheit.


jedes verlorene Wissen ist dramatisch.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> jedes verlorene Wissen ist dramatisch.



Wir könnten nicht alles retten es sei denn wir machen es wie in 2012. Das erfordert aber Sitze in hohen Positionen und ich glaube kaum das hier jemand eine Standleitung zum Präsidenten der USA hat.

Ich kümmere mich lieber um die Zukunft wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

ok wenn wir unsere eigene geschichte schreiben will ich jesus sein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok wenn wir unsere eigene geschichte schreiben will ich jesus sein!


du willst verraten und ans kreuz genagelt werden?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du willst verraten und ans kreuz genagelt werden?


wir schreibens um ich darf nageln und zwar die heißesten frauen dies gibt


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir schreibens um ich darf nageln und zwar die heißesten frauen dies gibt


selbst von denen wirst du doch aufs kreuz gelegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

soll mir recht sein dann sind die halt oben kann ich mit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> soll mir recht sein dann sind die halt oben kann ich mit leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Wir brauchen wohl noch einen Pimp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

brille!


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. November 2009)

mhh ich überleg mir auch maln Posten

da ich eh sowas Logistikmäßiges studieren will, und auch zum Bund geh, werd ich wohl der NN ( NachschubNeg** ) der immer beschimpft wird, wenn mun knapp wird ^^

jaa das könnte ich mir vorstellen  ;D

natürlich bring ich auch meinen unerschöpflichen Metallvorrat mit, um auch was zur Musik beizusteuern ^^

und meine DotA skillz helfen beim entwickeln von strategien und welche Items wir kaufen müssen  XD


----------



## Reflox (25. November 2009)

Wie wärs mit der Warhammer 40k Ork-Strategie?:

WAAAAAAGH NEHMEN LASTWAGEN RAUF KRIEGZER MIT BOMBNZ UND WERFENZ AUF ZOMBIES!!!!!

Oder:

NEHMEN MOTORRAD UND KNALLSTABNZ UND SCHIESSENZ DIE ZOMBIES RUNTA!!!!


Natürlich hilft auch:

ICH HABN KRAFT FÜR BOMBNSTECKEN ICH SCHIESSEN JETZT BOMBNZ RUM!!!!!

Natürlich alles mit einem vorherigem WAAAAAAGH verstetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Lass uns lieber ein paar hübsche Japanerinnen retten:


hübsche!!!!! nenst du das? *kotz*
Ich waere im trupp derjenige, der die geschehnisse fuer die nachwelt ueberliefert. (Vorrausgesetzt ihr schafft mir die erdrueckende Schreibblockade mit einem Headshot zu erledigen -.-+)
Und falls ihr mich gut bezahlt, kann ich ein wenig "heldenhafter Taten" dazudichten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Wie so machen wir nicht einfach die wow Strategie? wer möchte den Tank machen? frei willige? xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hübsche!!!!! nenst du das? *kotz*
> Ich waere im trupp derjenige, der die geschehnisse fuer die nachwelt ueberliefert. (Vorrausgesetzt ihr schafft mir die erdrueckende Schreibblockade mit einem Headshot zu erledigen -.-+)
> Und falls ihr mich gut bezahlt, kann ich ein wenig "heldenhafter Taten" dazudichten.



Wir kämpfen gegen Zombies! Gehts noch heldenhafter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und falls ihr mich gut bezahlt, kann ich ein wenig "heldenhafter Taten" dazudichten.


mit was willste bezahlt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so machen wir nicht einfach die wow Strategie? wer möchtet den Tank machen? frei willige? xD



hier!hier!
ich mach euch den tank^^ <---tauren krieger tank geskillt
jetzt brauch ich noch n heal und 3 dd


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt brauch ich noch n heal und 3 dd


heal <- pala
dd <- ele oder mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaaa ich bring euch den akkustischen blutrausch


Ich bin immernoch fuer Vier Reiter stehen bereit...hebt die moral



Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen gegen Zombies! Gehts noch heldenhafter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit meint ich gerettete Menschen, und soetwas in der art. Oder soll ich wahrheitsgemaess berichten *drohend umguck*
es soll ja niemand wissen was *hust* einer von euch *hust* mit der Leiche von der Frau gemacht hat...


Bezahlung? 1. Ihr schleppt mich durch die Zombieapokalypse und schuetzt mich einigermassen (Proviant trinken usw) 
2. Zumindestens eine Statue, sobald alles vorbei ist + ein wenig geld (um den Rest des Lebens sorgenfrei zu verbringen)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

pff was ich mit frauenleichen mache geht sonst keinen was an *leiche um die ecke zieh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> es soll ja niemand wissen was *hust* einer von euch *hust* mit der Leiche von der Frau gemacht hat...


lass lod doch mal in ruhe :<


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass lod doch mal in ruhe :<


danke brille


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke brille


*vor lachen umflieg*
selfownage vom feinsten


----------



## Silenzz (25. November 2009)

Maaaan immer auf den armen LoD, achja ich bring noch fettes Bling Bling mit, gibt nochmal dicke Rüssi und krasse Stats XD und dazu noch paar GunZ und soowww, jo gibt voll da krassn headshot aldahhhh xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Maaaan immer auf den armen LoD, achja ich bring noch fettes Bling Bling mit, gibt nochmal dicke Rüssi und krasse Stats XD und dazu noch paar GunZ und soowww, dann gibts krass headshot bruder xD


du meinst sicher _jo gibt voll da krassn headshot altda_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *vor lachen umflieg*
> selfownage vom feinsten


/Facepalm


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

1. Taktiken aus Spielen funtionieren nicht.
2. In meiner Gegenwart wird nichts und niemand geschändet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Ich werde euch schon die richtige Taktik mitgeben und wenn sich jemand opfern muss wird fair gelost.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> /Facepalm


ich weiss das das absicht von dir war, was es nicht wenioger lustig/ "weniger selfownage" macht


----------



## Reflox (25. November 2009)

Hmmm wär auch gut im alleingang:

Mit Scharfschützen Gewehr auf den Kirchturm, und warten, zielen und schuss^^


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

jap so einer wär ich auch in der Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Scout, mit scharfschützengewehr(G22) in der Festung die Zombies wegschießen XD


lustig is aber auch so ne art Sturmtrupp, mit so nem "Anzug" wie der Wixxer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann noch ne G36 und fertig

P.S.: für Waffen und Gerät ist das ne super Seite http://www.bundeswehr.de/portal/a/bwde/kcx...ElVRS82X0NfM1ZM


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Ich mach auch mit

Name: Sola aka Lo'ra Cayou

Aufgamee: Maskottchen, Nervensäge und fahnenschwingerrin

Ich lass mich von euch rette und dafür dürft ihr mir mir machen wass ihr wollt. Ich koche und stelle nervige "Warum?"- Fagen, reiße sexsistische witze und bin das kleine süße mädel mit der Knarre im Ärmel um dan BÄM "Oh, noch einer" BÄM
"Hey, da kommt noch einer" BÄM

Alles mit 2 Zöpfen und Kulleraugen, am besten im  Lederkleidchen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Gefühlte 1000 Scharfschützen aber keine Krankenschwester,Arzt oder ähnliches.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss ich mir auch noch eine Freundin als Krankenschwester suchen. Was tut man nicht alles um zu Überleben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Ich hab nen erstehilfekus in der Schule gemacht


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich mach auch mit
> 
> Name: Sola aka Lo'ra Cayou
> 
> ...


ok ich hab mal die wichigsten Qualifikationen markiert XD

edit: achtung das ist ein witz, humor also bitte lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Wenn ich mich noch einlese bzw. mich mal umhör kann ich euch sicherlich den Schmied machen ^^"
Immerhin brauchen wir einen...

Abgesehen davon als Geschichtslehrer... ich eh... ehm... uh... bin nützlich!


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Und ich bin der Barde der die Geschichte nach euren Wuenschen schreibt^^ Kann im Notfall aber euch drecksarbeit wie WUnden aufschneiden/saeubern machen, mit der unterstuebzw den Artzt dabei unterstuetzen... ich hab keinerlei ekel vor Blut/offenen Wunden, eiter usw.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

ok mich dürft ihr dann Lordie nennen,

ich mach solare energieversorgung und kümmer mich mit um die Unterkunft und neubevölkerung der erde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war ich chemie ned schlecht vll kann man das ja noch nutzen


----------



## Silenzz (25. November 2009)

fix'd @ Dragon1

&#8364;dith: Ich bin Medic mit den Pillen.. ähhh der Medizin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich war ich chemie ned schlecht vll kann man das ja noch nutzen


pah ich bin in Chemie klassenbester^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> fix'd @ Dragon1


huh?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah ich bin in Chemie klassenbester^^


ich bins nicht mehr aber ich wars^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Außerdem wie gesagt, bin ja beim THW... so eine Zombieinvasion kommt ja nicht plötzlich, da werd ich dann nach und nach ein wenig Ausrüstung (vorallendingenm, wenn ich in im Kleiderbunker acker) abzweigen für uns ^^


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Darf ich mitmachen? ich hatte auch schonmal ne Knarre in der hand und durf damit schießen, papa ist im verein


----------



## Silenzz (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> huh?


Wegen jo gibt voll da krassn headshot altda xD


----------



## Silenzz (25. November 2009)

Soladra, du hast Kulleraugen, du darfst natürlich mitmachen xD
&#8364;dith: Vergessen das es ne &#8364;dith-Taste gibt..-.-*


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Blut ist für mich auch kein problem, solage es brausetabletten gibt^^


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Gefühlte 1000 Scharfschützen aber keine Krankenschwester,Arzt oder ähnliches.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mach auch den Sanitäter, brauch aber Versuchsobjekte, hab von Medizin so viel Ahnung, wie ein Hamster von der Relativitätstheorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ich meinte mit Scout einen Aufklärer. NEIN ich hab nix mit Binen zu tun. Ich erstell nur einen Lagebericht XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Ihr müsst mir dann aber im Falle einer Zombieinvasion eure Kleider- und Schuhgröße geben xD
Ein paar MFAs und Sicherheitsstiefel werden da dann mitgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

ich fühl mich grad so nutzlos, gebt mir nen job D:


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Auch wenn ich 12 bin?


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Also dann mach ich n steckbrief, wie Soladra


Name:Yaro

Aufgaben: Die Abenteuer auf eine schmeichelhafte Weise umschreiben, hilfsarbeiten aller art. Auch weniger appetitliche.

Kann sehr gut und lecker oder auch simpel und schnell Kochen.
Kein umgang mit Waffen, ausser notfall-pistole und sachen die in die Luft gehen

Bekleidung - so wie es am nuetzlichsten ist.
Achja, ausserdem bin ich wohl einer der wenigen, die wenigstens _einigermassen_ vertrauswuerdig aussehen^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese hätte ich mit einer Horde Affen höhere Überlebenschancen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich buddel schon mal einen Tunnel zum nächsten Polizerevier.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

@ Lachmann: hilf mir beim Scouten


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese hätte ich mit einer Horde Affen höhere Überlebenschancen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dafür gehen wir mit wein, weib und gesang (oder für lachmann bier, weib und metal) unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Achja, ausserdem bin ich wohl einer der wenigen, die wenigstens _einigermassen_ vertrauswuerdig aussehen^^



aha, für was für verrückte hälst du uns denn? xD

@ brille
ich wein gleich, du hast an mich gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

HEEEY! Ich hab Kulleraugen, ist das Klar???? Ich bin vertrauenswürdig... Würd übrigens auch Köder spielen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich fühl mich grad so nutzlos, gebt mir nen job D:



Kanonenfutter!


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> einer Horde Affen höhere Überlebenschancen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag ich doch, wir haben die maximalen ueberlebenschancen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Kanonenfutter!



dafür bin ich 
- zu trve
- zu vielseitig
- muss mich mit lod um den erhalt guter musik kümmern
- hallooooo, ich bin DER Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Also, kann jemand sich die Ziet nehmen und alle aufzuzahehlen, inklusive ihrer einsatzbereiche?
Ich hab kb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese hätte ich mit einer Horde Affen höhere Überlebenschancen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bah, neiiiiin nicht unsere Taktikerin !!!!!!!!!1111elfelf
Jungs, Mädels hinter her, wir müssen sie mit eurem (höhöhö) Leben beschützen


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Jungs, Mädels hinter her, wir müssen sie mit eurem (höhöhö) Leben beschützen


machs doch selber.
Wir sind schlau genug, auf so untreue und unzuverlaessige Mitglieder zu verzichten


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Ich hab auch was im Schädel, ich könmnt sie ersetzten, ich war bei Gilden.. äääähh, Bandenschlachten immer Taktikerin


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> bah, neiiiiin nicht unsere Taktikerin !!!!!!!!!1111elfelf
> Jungs, Mädels hinter her, wir müssen sie mit eurem (höhöhö) Leben beschützen



Ich bin ein Mann.

Nein ich bleibe euch erhalten aber das wird eine echte Herausforderung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was im Schädel


nen hohlraum?
*duckundweg*

sry^^ hoffe keiner nimmts mir uebel.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nein ich bleibe euch erhalten aber das wird eine echte Herausforderung.


würds so oder so werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

untreu ? ich gebe mein Leben für den Imperator ! (look at my Avatar)
ansonsten gebt mir ne aluminium Stange (1,5 m lang) und nen Schild und ich bin weg wenn ihr mich nicht wollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

wir haben bis jetzt genau eine frau ok mit 12 ein mädchen in der gruppe das ist ne scheiß quote kümmert euch mal darum


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir haben bis jetzt genau eine frau ok mit 12 ein mädchen in der gruppe das ist ne scheiß quote kümmert euch mal darum


wenn ich den richtigen job bekomme kümmer ich mich schon drum... *g*


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nen hohlraum?
> *duckundweg*
> 
> sry^^ hoffe keiner nimmts mir uebel.




*disch*
Hmm... Ich wär bei den Liedern für Eine abgewandelte variante von Number odf the beast. Selbe musik, anderer Text.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir haben bis jetzt genau eine frau ok mit 12 ein mädchen in der gruppe das ist ne scheiß quote kümmert euch mal darum



wo ist das problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würd ja jetzt gerne hier n pedo bär reinposten, aber das is ja verboten :/


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

wir sollten unsere taktiken in einer MP runde Left 4 dead erproben


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo ist das problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Lachmann zwischen die Beine tret* Fresse. Wie tief kann man noch sinken? Ok bei einem Nekrophilen wie dir sollte ich mir nicht so sicher sein...


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Okay ein Bordell müssen wir also auch noch besuchen.

Polizeirevier,Krankenhaus,Lebensmittelläden und dann ein Bordell. Noch etwas?

Lasst mich raten euch gefällt die Reihenfolge nicht?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

hab ich schonmal gespielt, bin hopsgeganden weil die maus gehangen hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

ach ja die einzigen waffen die ich will ist ne kleine handliche pischtole, ne railgun aufm jeep und ne SCHLACHTAxT WAHHHH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

ne das ist zu unrealistisch, wir sollten lieber üben mit waffen um zugehen! und besser schiessen zu lernen, also kauft euch alle Cod6 da kann man es Trainieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Lasst mich raten euch gefällt die Reihenfolge nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep. Lebensmittel als erstes!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Lasst mich raten euch gefällt die Reihenfolge nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Lachmann zwischen die Beine tret* Fresse. Wie tief kann man noch sinken? Ok bei einem Nekrophilen wie dir sollte ich mir nicht so sicher sein...



darf man nicht mal mehr schlechte witze machen? arme welt :x und ich bin nicht nekrophil!!11


Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Okay ein Bordell müssen wir also auch noch besuchen.
> 
> Polizeirevier,Krankenhaus,Lebensmittelläden und dann ein Bordell. Noch etwas?
> 
> ...



lebensmittelager > waffen shop > krankenhaus > c&a oder irgendwas wo wir klamotten herkriegen^^ > dann der ganze rest


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mann.
> 
> Nein ich bleibe euch erhalten aber das wird eine echte Herausforderung.




sorry bin nach deinem Avatar gegangen. Aber dann passt ein ausruf mit dem imperator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Ich sitze in einem Bunker irgendwo am Arsch der Welt mit einem PC mit Internet Anschluss und langweil mich zutode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s habe noch Vorräte für 9 Jahre und 5 Betten frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Welche waffen nehmt ihr jz also?
Ich nehm ne Glock 17, als letzte Option.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Wir müssen auf jeden Fall irgendwo in nen Baumarkt... genug Material mitnehmen, wer weiß was wir so vorfinden!

Ich nehm euch als Schutzschild ich bin höchstens ein passabler Schwertkämpfer aber so nah will ich nicht ran also hopp beschützt euren Schmied!


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

@ Peter: wo zur hölle bist du ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lebensmittelager > waffen shop > krankenhaus > c&a oder irgendwas wo wir klamotten herkriegen^^ > dann der ganze rest


c&a?...^^
wir bräuchten schon irgendwas der situation angepasstes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich sitze in einem Bunker irgendwo am Arsch der Welt mit einem PC mit Internet Anschluss und langweil mich zutode
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und nach 5 Monaten brich das Internet zusammen, weil die Zombies zu doof sind die Server reparieren.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ne das ist zu unrealistisch, wir sollten lieber üben mit waffen um zugehen! und besser schiessen zu lernen, also kauft euch alle Cod6 da kann man es Trainieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MW2 hat noch nicht einmal Animationen wie man richtig nachlädt Völlig ungeeignet. Dann doch besser Americas Army spielen. Da lernt man etwas über den Umgang mit Waffen.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> c&a?...^^
> wir bräuchten schon irgendwas der situation angepasstes...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bauen wir uns. Blech zu ner leichten Rüssi verbiegen XD


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Ich bin Irgendwo im Süden hab nicht auf den Weg geachtet als ich vor den Zombies geflohen bin


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> c&a?...^^
> wir bräuchten schon irgendwas der situation angepasstes...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau! Ich will noch die ganzen anderen Reiter-Tshirts. Und die Zipper.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> MW2 hat noch nicht einmal Animationen wie man richtig nachlädt Völlig ungeeignet. Dann doch besser Americas Army spielen. Da lernt man etwas über den Umgang mit Waffen.



Das war auch mehr ein Witz.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Welche waffen nehmt ihr jz also?
> Ich nehm ne Glock 17, als letzte Option.



hmm....
messer/axt/hammer fürn nahkampf
pistole auch zum schießen zwischen dem nachladen oder whatever
ak-47 zum zombies wegbash0rn


Grüne schrieb:


> c&a?...^^
> wir bräuchten schon irgendwas der situation angepasstes...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt....auf zu nuclear blast!!11
ne scherz^^ im army shop kann man doch bestimmt was nettes an klamotten holen^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das war auch mehr ein Witz.^^



Ich weiss aber in AA lernt man wirklich was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin Irgendwo im Süden hab nicht auf den Weg geachtet als ich vor den Zombies geflohen bin



von Deutschland ? sag mal das Bundesland und die ungefäre Region, pack nen Flagge aufs Dach und ich komm dich suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Ich habe schohn 134 Zombie Kills wieviele habt ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Bin in Deutschland->NRW irgendwo im Süden von Köln


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

@Petersburg: keine Ahnung, wenn man die ind die Luft jagt, kann man die so schlecht zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber in AA lernt man wirklich was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt ich hab gelernt das mein Englisch Grotten schlecht ist, und ich nach einem Tag, das Training geschafft hab, um raus zu finden das ich das Spiel doof finde. xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Lebensmittel verderben nicht sofort also hätten wir noch genug Zeit und Waffen besorgen hat oberste Priorität.

Also so weit ich weiss haben unsere Polizisten Glock,Mp 5 oder die 7er und das G 36. Das sollte fürs erste reichen.

Bevorzugen würde ich eine USP,Sturmgewehr und Pumpgun.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

jaa ich hol dich da raus, und dann stoßen wir zur Haupt-befreiungs-armee-dingens-BUFFED. wo seid ihr eigentlich alle ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> jaa ich hol dich da raus, und dann stoßen wir zur Haupt-befreiungs-armee-dingens-BUFFED. wo seid ihr eigentlich alle ?



gladbach, nähe von düsseldorf^^

buffed-zombie-killer-crew!


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Bei mir steht ein Hubschrauber aufm Bunker will wer abgeholt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

bewaffnung hmm lasst mich überlegen m134 m32 und ne desert eagle


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

ok, wenn ich wieder da bin, will ich eine komplett Zombiefrei stadt vorfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> jaa ich hol dich da raus, und dann stoßen wir zur Haupt-befreiungs-armee-dingens-BUFFED. wo seid ihr eigentlich alle ?



Leuchtpistole komplett vergessen. Danke das du mich dran erinnerst hast.

Polizeireviere und Waffenläden wären erstmal ausreichend. Danach plündern wir halt die Bundeswehr Silos. Die müssten genug Feuerkraft gelagert haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> jaa ich hol dich da raus, und dann stoßen wir zur Haupt-befreiungs-armee-dingens-BUFFED. wo seid ihr eigentlich alle ?


ich wohn im tiefsten dorf... im elbental...
(wer kennts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

achaj ganz vergessen wir erwecken davor micheal Jackson damit er im Notfall thriller singt


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich wohn im tiefsten dorf... im elbental...
> (wer kennts?
> 
> 
> ...



lol grad vom Stuhl gekippt XD


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bei mir steht ein Hubschrauber aufm Bunker will wer abgeholt werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<--- ICH!!!
Wohne in Wien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

hm wenn man so mit dem Hubschrauber rumfliegt findet man noch ziemlich viele Überlebende


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> hm wenn man so mit dem Hubschrauber rumfliegt findet man noch ziemlich viele Überlebende



Ich hoffe du fliegst nicht in meine Richtung meine Flugabwehr hat was im target.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> hm wenn man so mit dem Hubschrauber rumfliegt findet man noch ziemlich viele Überlebende



was ist wenn dir der sprit ausgeht?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> buffed-zombie-killer-crew!


Und wer hat es erfunden? der Schweizer <-------xD naja ich bin einer der weit weg wohnt, was ist die Hauptstadt der Schweiz? wer das weiss, weiss auch wo ich wohne.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Leuchtpistole komplett vergessen. Danke das du mich dran erinnerst hast.
> 
> Polizeireviere und Waffenläden wären erstmal ausreichend. Danach plündern wir halt die Bundeswehr Silos. Die müssten genug Feuerkraft gelagert haben.



hast du irgendwo eine aktualisiert Liste, oder merkst du dir das alles ?
 Auch nützlich: Deo + Feuerzeug = Mini-Flammenwerfer


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du fliegst nicht in meine Richtung meine Flugabwehr hat was im target.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du angst vor fliegenden zombies?


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Calw, nähe von Stuttgart. Ich hba grad das erste Zombie gekillt
*Anstubs* Ach nee, war nur mein alter...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Auch nützlich: Deo + Feuerzeug = Mini-Flammenwerfer


rofl bei der reichweite wärmste vll n bissl den zombie auf...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> hast du irgendwo eine aktualisiert Liste, oder merkst du dir das alles ?
> Auch nützlich: Deo + Feuerzeug = Mini-Flammenwerfer



niemals!
das thema brennende zombies ist schon lange abgehackt!


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und wer hat es erfunden? der Schweizer <-------xD naja ich bin einer der weit weg wohnt, was ist die Hauptstadt der Schweiz? wer das weiss, weiss auch wo ich wohne.



Bern ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Bern ?



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Hm diese Zombie-Vögel nerven ziemlich


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

wer kann mir ne stylische waffe empfelen, mglic hts einhand, mit wenig rückschlag, geeignet für Kinderhände?


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hast du angst vor fliegenden zombies?



Nein zum Ufos vom Himmel holen was hast du denn gedacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> hast du irgendwo eine aktualisiert Liste, oder merkst du dir das alles ?
> Auch nützlich: Deo + Feuerzeug = Mini-Flammenwerfer



hmm das ist auf klassenfahrt für campen gut...
wenn der lehrer zu dumm ist n Feuer an zukriegen


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir schicken einfach den zu den zombies um zu verhandeln und dann leben wir in einer friedlichen welt voller liebe und glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ perfect enemy
sauber, du sorgst vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> wer kann mir ne stylische waffe empfelen, mglic hts einhand, mit wenig rückschlag, geeignet für Kinderhände?


 
Du bekommst Pfeil und Bogen oder eine Armbrust.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> wer kann mir ne stylische waffe empfelen, mglic hts einhand, mit wenig rückschlag, geeignet für Kinderhände?



hmm fällt mir keine an, aber vllt baust du dir  [URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fpimpmygun.doctornoob.com%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3B"]hier[/URL] selber eine


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> wer kann mir ne stylische waffe empfelen, mglic hts einhand, mit wenig rückschlag, geeignet für Kinderhände?



Hier! die ist sehr klein und leicht!


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Du bekommst Pfeil und Bogen oder eine Armbrust.




Nö, ich will sowas wie nen revolver, das wär cool. So eine woie der romeo aus Romeo und julia, mit der sich Julia umbringt. leonado die cabrio n der hauptrolle, heißes schnittchen.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Hab gehört jemand will Berlin wegbomben weil da so viele Zombies sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> hast du irgendwo eine aktualisiert Liste, oder merkst du dir das alles ?
> Auch nützlich: Deo + Feuerzeug = Mini-Flammenwerfer



Das habe ich schon seit Jahren in meinem Gehirn abgespeichert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Du bekommst Pfeil und Bogen oder eine Armbrust.


Armbrust...leicht... Drogen? Unzureichen informationen? Das verfluckte teil muss man ziemlich hart ankurbeln. Und unglaublich lange.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Deo??? Haarspray, ist viel nützlicher.... Übriugens, hat wer nen Bumker mmit Warmwasseranschluss?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Deo??? Haarspray, ist viel nützlicher.... Übriugens, hat wer nen Bumker mmit Warmwasseranschluss?



echte männer duschen kalt \m/


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Ich habe einen Regen Wassertank aufm Dach mit ein bissel Feuer wird das warm

Edit: diese nervigen Zombie-Vögel haben meinen Hubschrauber geschrottet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Ich bin ein mädchen! Sogar noich unschuldig!


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echte männer duschen kalt \m/



also duscht du gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz warm ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Deo??? Haarspray, ist viel nützlicher.... Übriugens, hat wer nen Bumker mmit Warmwasseranschluss?


 
Ja die Bundeswehr und im Bundestagsgebäude ist auch bestimmt einer. Eigentlich müsste jedes wichtige Regierungsgebäude einen haben.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin ein mädchen! Sogar noich unschuldig!


*facepalm*
Ach mist jetzt hast du die healtfte der Buffed user (Mods Inklusive angelockt)!!!
Hier n vergifteter dolch, damit du sie dir vom leib schaffen kannst...wortwoertlich. *rueberwerf*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> also duscht du gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz warm ^^



er....hat mich durchschaut.... *schnüff*


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Hmmm... Ich hab 2 miuten weit weg nen Aldi... Kommt wer abholen? Plündern wir schnell die Steaktheke aus^^

Edit: Nö. JETZT!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich hab 2 miuten weit weg nen Aldi... Kommt wer abholen? Plündern wir schnell die Steaktheke aus^^



<----


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nö, ich will sowas wie nen revolver, das wär cool. So eine woie der romeo aus Romeo und julia, mit der sich Julia umbringt. leonado die cabrio n der hauptrolle, heißes schnittchen.



das hier vlt ? http://www.streitkraeftebasis.de/portal/a/...ODE/content.jsp
wie der rückstoß der waffe ist weiß ich nicht, ansonsten musst du dir Muskeln zulegen XD


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Hatt jemand eine Idee welche Waffe gegen Zombie-Vögel hilft?


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Dämonen-Anika oder das Weisel- quiesel


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Das mit Pfeil und Bogen war ein Scherz ich geb keine Waffen an Minderjährige weiter jedenfalls nicht ohne ausreichendes Training. Ich würde sie eher für Botengänge,Nachrichten überbringen usw. einsetzen.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hatt jemand eine Idee welche Waffe gegen Zombie-Vögel hilft?


zombie-katzen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> zombie-katzen?


i lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hatt jemand eine Idee welche Waffe gegen Zombie-Vögel hilft?


 
Flammenwerfer!


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> wie der rückstoß der waffe ist weiß ich nicht, ansonsten musst du dir Muskeln zulegen XD


Ka was ihr denkt, aber ich find Frauen mit (nicht uebertrieben grossen^^) Muskeln cool...ich find mein Traum-maedel muss genauso stark sein wie ich^^


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hatt jemand eine Idee welche Waffe gegen Zombie-Vögel hilft?



http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...ODE/content.jsp ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das mit Pfeil und Bogen war ein Scherz ich geb keine Waffen an Minderjährige weiter jedenfalls nicht ohne ausreichendes Training. Ich würde sie eher für Botengänge,Nachrichten überbringen usw. einsetzen.



Kanonenfutter und Opfer?


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Die Zombie Katzen greifen mich immer an die Vögel lassen sie in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich glaube ich muss Zombie Hunde suchen um die Zombie Katzen los zuwerden


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

@dragon: joa ich hab damit auch kein Problem. aber muss nicht


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das mit Pfeil und Bogen war ein Scherz ich geb keine Waffen an Minderjährige weiter jedenfalls nicht ohne ausreichendes Training. Ich würde sie eher für Botengänge,Nachrichten überbringen usw. einsetzen.




1. kann ich bogenschießen. Ich hab schonmal ne Blaumeise vom Baum geschossen, die Katz hats gefreut, die Spitzen hab ich mir selber gemacht und 2. ist bdas, was du auc deutsch gesagt hast =>Zombiefutter


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ka was ihr denkt, aber ich find Frauen mit (nicht uebertrieben grossen^^) Muskeln cool...ich find mein Traum-maedel muss genauso stark sein wie ich^^



sei stark lachmann....sei stark


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> zombie-katzen?



Das hier!


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Die Zombie Katzen greifen mich immer an die Vögel lassen sie in ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gegen zombiekatzen helfen zombiehunde.
Dagegen wirken Zombeielefanten ausgezeichnet. Umd diese Loszuwerden, brauchst du Zombie-Maeuse.
Diese werden von Zombieraubvoegeln erledigt.
Und was mit Zombie Vögeln zu tun ist wissen wir ja schon


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Verknefs dir, sola... verkeifs dir...

ILLIDAN!

Fuck. 0 selbstbeherrschung in sowas


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> @ TE:
> 
> Total geil zum lesen .... Es gibt wohl eh keine Zombies oder sowas .... aber trd ^^
> Gut gemacht
> ...



Vielen dank fürs lesen. 

Zombies gibt es schon aber bis jetzt existieren sie nur im Voodoo und etwas anderer Form.

In unserem Fall gehen wir von einem Virus aus was gar nicht mehr so abwegig scheint wenn man die Entwicklungen der letzten 50 Jahre betrachtet.

3. Weltkrieg wird es wohl werden aber keine Angst Alieninvasion folgt auch noch sind die 2 beliebtesten Themen bis jetzt. Ausserdem reizt mich das Thema sehr.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

So viel Kraft brauch man für eine Waffe auch net mehr, ich glaub jeden Frau kann zu mindest mit einer Normale 9mm Pistole schissen ohne Probleme.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Verknefs dir, sola... verkeifs dir...
> 
> ILLIDAN!
> 
> Fuck. 0 selbstbeherrschung in sowas



der wurde von maiev gekillt!11


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sei stark lachmann....sei stark


Du stehst doch eh nur auf frische Leichen von jungen Frauen


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

@h2oTest: is alleine aber scheiße.... bau dir was Flammenwerfer artiges... mit Methan XD wenn du ne Kuh hast....


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Hab gehört das einige Zombies irgendwie zu Vampiren mutiert sind stimmt das?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du stehst doch eh nur auf frische Leichen von jungen Frauen



du bist ekelhaft


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kanonenfutter und Opfer?



Pssssssst das ist doch Plan D Abschnitt 4b. Hast du das Memo nicht bekommen?


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

beim 3 ten weltkrieg wäre der zeitraum das sehr wichtige.. wegen den waffen dir wir dann vllt zu verfügung haben


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hab gehört das einige Zombies irgendwie zu Vampiren mutiert sind stimmt das?



frag meine magische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kugel


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. November 2009)

des erinnert mich an Simpsons ^^

Um die Zombievögel loszuwerden brauchen wir Zombie-Eierfressende-Echsen.
Um die loszuwerden brauchen wir Zombieschlangen, die wiederrum die Echsen fressen.
Die Zombieschlangen werden dann von Zombiegorillas gegessen.
Und die Zombiegorillas sterben im Winter weils zu kalt ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Pssssssst das ist doch Plan D Abschnitt 4b. Hast du das Memo nicht bekommen?



Welches Memo? Ich habe mal wieder nichts gekriegt... also mit der Informationsstruktur wird das mit dem überleben nichts... ich bin Wissenschaftler verdammt ich brauch Ordnung!


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der wurde von maiev gekillt!11




NÖ!, die hat nur ein arkanes Trugbild abgeknallt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> des erinnert mich an Simpsons ^^
> 
> Um die Zombievögel loszuwerden brauchen wir Zombie-Eierfressende-Echsen.
> Um die loszuwerden brauchen wir Zombieschlangen, die wiederrum die Echsen fressen.
> ...



gings sich da nicht um diese komischen echsen die bart ausgebrütet hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> beim 3 ten weltkrieg wäre der zeitraum das sehr wichtige.. wegen den waffen dir wir dann vllt zu verfügung haben


 
Ich geh einfach von 2012 aus und bis dahin werden die Waffensysteme nicht so fortschrittlich sein. Ausserdem werde ich in meinem Szenario einen Nuklearenkrieg auslösen. Wird also sehr interessant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich geh einfach von 2012 aus und bis dahin werden die Waffensysteme nicht so fortschrittlich sein. Ausserdem werde *ich* in meinem Szenario einen Nuklearenkrieg auslösen. Wird also sehr interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du willst nen nukularkrieg auslösen? sollten wir angst haben? O_o


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Welches Memo? Ich habe mal wieder nichts gekriegt... also mit der Informationsstruktur wird das mit dem überleben nichts... ich bin Wissenschaftler verdammt ich brauch Ordnung!


 
Das erinnert mich daran das wir noch einen Nachrichtenoffizier brauchen. Funkerausbildung bevorzugt.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du willst nen nukularkrieg auslösen? sollten wir angst haben? O_o


NEee das machen die Kommunistischen Nazihippiekatholiken machen


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Ich mach alles, werklärt mir nur wie


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich daran das wir noch einen Nachrichtenoffizier brauchen. Funkerausbildung bevorzugt.



Mit euren Waffen solltet ihr einfach den THW Ortsverband besetzen, da müssten dann doch ein paar Leute mit passender Ausbildung rumhocken ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> NEee das machen die Kommunistischen Nazihippiekatholiken machen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die find ich aber besser


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Ich kann einfach nicht einschlafen das ständige geklopfe der Zombies nervt total


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

hm naja jetzt ist meine munii leer-.- die minigun wshießt zu schnel... und die m32 hat nur 8 oder 6 schuß HILFE!!!!!


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du willst nen nukularkrieg auslösen? sollten wir angst haben? O_o




China,Japan,Russland und die USA werden sich in meinem Szenario bekämpfen. Was dann auf einen Nuklearen Erstschlag hinausläuft. Deutschland wird aber nicht völlig weggebombt. Mal sehen vielleicht wird mein guide auch diverse Zeitsprünge beinhalten.

Die Schweiz hingegen wird wohl leiden müssen.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Warte ich hol dich mit dem Heli ab H2O


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> China,Japan,Russland und die USA werden sich in meinem Szenario bekämpfen. Was dann auf einen Nuklearen Erstschlag hinausläuft. Deutschland wird aber nicht völlig weggebombt. Mal sehen vielleicht wird mein guide auch diverse Zeitsprünge beinhalten.
> 
> Die Schweiz hingegen wird wohl leiden müssen.



mhh... das wird dann so ein bisschen wie fall out 3
juhu


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> China,Japan,Russland und die USA werden sich in meinem Szenario bekämpfen. Was dann auf einen Nuklearen Erstschlag hinausläuft. Deutschland wird aber nicht völlig weggebombt. Mal sehen vielleicht wird mein guide auch diverse Zeitsprünge beinhalten.
> 
> Die Schweiz hingegen wird wohl leiden müssen.


Ned schonwieder die poesen poesen Russen -.-


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Ich befürchte bald klopft das SEK oder der BND bei uns an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Wie albert schon sagte 

"Ich weiß nicht, mit welchen waffen wir im 2. Weltkrieg streiten werden, abwer im 3. werden es Stöcke und steine sein."


Welch weise worte.... ICH HABS! DER § WELTKRIEG! Der ist gen die geisel.. äääääh Zombies!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Also Atombombe wird kein Schwein mehr benutzen, kein Mensch kann so Dumm sein, Atombomben sind nur für das eine Gut, ich habe 10000000000000 Atombomben und darum hat mein Land den längsten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ned schonwieder die poesen poesen Russen -.-



Naja sie haben die Atomwaffen und werden sie auch einsetzen.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

Auf ein hochhaus dach lauf...
wo ist der heli die zombies kommen aaaaahhhhhhhh das ist er an lauf nehmen und *Spring* mit einem gewaltigern satz in die tife und klammer mich an die kuven..


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

hm mir ist eine Vampir Apokalypse lieber als eine Zombie Apokalypse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

*applaus*


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also Atombombe wird kein Schwein mehr benutzen, kein Mensch kann so Dumm sein, Atombomben sind nur für das eine Gut, ich habe 10000000000000 Atombomben und darum hat mein Land den längsten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie würde denn dein 3. Weltkrieg ablaufen? Ich muss sagen das mir das Atomwaffenszenario auch nicht so zusagt. 

Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

*applaus*


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wie würde denn dein 3. Weltkrieg ablaufen? Ich muss sagen das mir das Atomwaffenszenario auch nicht so zusagt.
> 
> Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen.


Alienwaffen, ala District 9?


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Alienwaffen, ala District 9?



Das kommt in den Alieninvasions guide.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

das er viel später ist mit weltraum schlacheten usw das würde lustig werden also pew pew Beware of my i got laz0r gunzz


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wie würde denn dein 3. Weltkrieg ablaufen? Ich muss sagen das mir das Atomwaffenszenario auch nicht so zusagt.
> 
> Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen.



Ich glaube die USA sind bereits dabei Laser-Panzer zu entwickeln bzw. entwickeln zu lassen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das er viel später ist mit weltraum schlacheten usw das würde lustig werden also pew pew Beware of my i got laz0r gunzz


Wild Dini pwnz evryting


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

gewehrer wo die kugel soooo schnell fliegen, dass man selbst bei nem Kratzer stirbt, gibets schoon. So welche brauchen wir auch!!!


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube die USA sind bereits dabei Laser-Panzer zu entwickeln bzw. entwickeln zu lassen ^^



Waren das nicht die Mikrowellenwaffen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Waren das nicht die Mikrowellenwaffen?



Also laut meinen Nachrichten (die schon Monate alt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) waren es Laser Waffen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube die USA sind bereits dabei Laser-Panzer zu entwickeln bzw. entwickeln zu lassen ^^


In area 51? Oder in B**l*f*ld?


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy kannst du auch mal was über eine Vampir Apokalypse schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlimmer als zombies!


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Perfectenemy kannst du auch mal was über eine Vampir Apokalypse schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vampire wären auch eine nette Idee allerdings wäre das auch wieder nur durch einen Virus möglich.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Vampire.. ui, das wär spanned, da weiß man nicht sofort obs ein mensch oder vampir ist, und dann noch ndie magischen anziehungskräfte ...


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Genau! von der Vampirfledermaus übertragen!


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Vampire.. ui, das wär spanned, da weiß man nicht sofort obs ein mensch oder vampir ist, und dann noch ndie magischen anziehungskräfte ...



ES WÜRDE KEIN TWILIGHT!!!

Wie ich diese Verunglimpfung des Vampirismus hasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wie würde denn dein 3. Weltkrieg ablaufen? Ich muss sagen das mir das Atomwaffenszenario auch nicht so zusagt.
> 
> Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen.



2012 Wird keine K.I erfunden. Und Durch Skynet wird die Menschheit fast vernichtet! (gut da sind auch Atombomben Drin aber die wurden nicht durch Menschen hat gestartet) bis wenig die einen Wieder Stand gegen Skynet Bilden, Geführt von einem Mann! Sam Fischer. er wird der Menschheit zum Sieg über die Maschinen führen.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

Es gibt schon "laserwaffe" um bomben zu *töten*


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Vampire.. ui, das wär spanned, da weiß man nicht sofort obs ein mensch oder vampir ist, und dann noch ndie magischen anziehungskräfte ...


wie hiessen diese Supervampire aus dem Film, wo der Hauptheld ein Schwarzer Halbvampir war?
Diese dinger die weder von silber noch von headshots und so etwas starben, nur beim licht.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

mir würde glaub dazu nur van helsing einfallen


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> TWILIGHT!!!


allein der name bringt mich zum rasen!


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie hiessen diese Supervampire aus dem Film, wo der Hauptheld ein Schwarzer Halbvampir war?
> Diese dinger die weder von silber noch von headshots und so etwas starben, nur beim licht.




Ich denke du meinst Blade.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Es gibt schon "laserwaffe" um bomben zu *töten*



Klar aber noch keinen wirklichen Gefechtslaser mit dem Panzer, Infanterie und Flugzeuge abgeschossen werden können ^^


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

kp, ich bin für die aus "Interview mit einem Vampir"


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie hiessen diese Supervampire aus dem Film, wo der Hauptheld ein Schwarzer Halbvampir war?
> Diese dinger die weder von silber noch von headshots und so etwas starben, nur beim licht.



Reaper!


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mir würde glaub dazu nur van helsing einfallen


Hellsing Ultimate Ova > Van Hellsing
Alucard (Blutruenstig, absolut cool)! Victoria (seksi)


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Der einzig wahre Vampir ist KAIN!


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar aber noch keinen wirklichen Gefechtslaser mit dem Panzer, Infanterie und Flugzeuge abgeschossen werden können ^^



wenn man lang genug drafuschießt fangen die an zu schmelzen oder brennen


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

ich bin für die Vampire aus Hellsing Ultimate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wenn man lang genug drafuschießt fangen die an zu schmelzen oder brennen



Aber seit wann hält der Feind solange still?^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ich bin für die Vampire aus Hellsing Ultimate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jeah ich wollte schon immer von Ghulen umgenietet, von Vampiren geschaendet und dann ausgesaugt werden. Und als Ghul herumrennen.


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ... von Vampiren geschaendet und dann ausgesaugt werden....



Hmm... hört sich gut an.. Ich bin dabei!


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmm... hört sich gut an.. Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Nette Ideen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Außerdem dürften wir eigentlich garnicht so weit entfernt von Ionenwaffen entfernt sein, Triebwerke könnten wir ja rein theoretisch schon bauen, soweit ich weiß happerts aber noch an der Effizienz...


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

was haltet ihr denn von den Vampiren aus Vampire Knight ( http://www.anime-loads.org/page.php?id=293 )?


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn von den Vampiren aus Vampire Knight ( http://www.anime-loads.org/page.php?id=293 )?


Oder Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

hmm die viecher aus elfenlied das wäre lustig


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Falls ich einen Vampirapokalypseguide schreiben sollte würde ich mich wohl an die etwas realistischeren Versionen halten. 

Die Vampire altern langsamer,sind schneller und stärker als normale Menschen. Sonnenlicht,Weihwasser,Pflöcke ins Herz wirken tödlich.

Daran hatte ich eher gedacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm die viecher aus elfenlied das wäre lustig



das wär dann doch wieder zu viel des guten^^


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm die viecher aus elfenlied das wäre lustig



find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> find ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann binn ich aber eins davon


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dann binn ich aber eins davon



Ich will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Elfenlied hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Muss ich unbedingt nachholen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Elfenlied hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Muss ich unbedingt nachholen.



jep, sollteste mal machen^^ ist ein sehr genialer anime


----------



## Teufelsgurke (25. November 2009)

ich glaube ich wäre mit meiner hysterischen familie iwie auf der flucht vor allem und jedem..es kommt wies kommen muss..aus ieinem grund (ich tendiere seit jahren schon zu einem bösen fluch der auf unserer familie liegt^^) muss ich mich dann iwie allein durchschlagen.lange überleben werd ich so bestimmt nicht. ^^
aber ic glaube ich würde nicht so sehr vor den zombies als vor den unzähligen twilight girlies wegrennen..die find ich bei weitem gruseliger ;D


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

Mich hamse auch aufgenommen und ich bin 12


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Teufelsgurke schrieb:


> ich glaube ich wäre mit meiner hysterischen familie iwie auf der flucht vor allem und jedem..es kommt wies kommen muss..aus ieinem grund (ich tendiere seit jahren schon zu einem bösen fluch der auf unserer familie liegt^^) muss ich mich dann iwie allein durchschlagen.lange überleben werd ich so bestimmt nicht. ^^
> aber ic glaube ich würde nicht so sehr vor den zombies als vor den unzähligen twilight girlies wegrennen..die find ich bei weitem gruseliger ;D



Dafür sind wir ja da!


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Teufelsgurke schrieb:


> ich glaube ich wäre mit meiner hysterischen familie iwie auf der flucht vor allem und jedem..es kommt wies kommen muss..aus ieinem grund (ich tendiere seit jahren schon zu einem bösen fluch der auf unserer familie liegt^^) muss ich mich dann iwie allein durchschlagen.lange überleben werd ich so bestimmt nicht. Iwo ne gruppe unterwegs die ne 16 jährige  aufnehmen würde ? ;]


Du bist weiblich...du weisst die antwort selber.
Soetwas wuerden sich die nicht entgehen lassen *Auf die anderen grinsend guck*


----------



## Soladra (25. November 2009)

*drohend den Fingerabzwicker aus Vanhelsing hochheb*


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

In meinem Bunker ist immer noch platz ihr müsst mich nur finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

*drohend keks hochheb* *bäm headshot*


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

GEKEKST xD


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...E%2Fcontent.jsp heyyy das is mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...E%2Fcontent.jsp in ner Festung reißt das sicher große Lücken in die Zombies XD

http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...ODE/content.jsp  wie gesagt, Aufklärung ftw

http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...E%2Fcontent.jsp für Alienin


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> GEKEKST xD



gebrotet!
oder für die distanz gebrötchent xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gebrotet!
> oder für die distanz gebrötchent xD


Ach wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wollt doch nur lustig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh!!! Ich wurde von einem Zombie gebissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich wollt doch nur lustig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I lol`d


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Mhm... wie alt seid ihr alle überhaupt? Oder haben wir eine Gruppe von Kindern, die eine Anti-Zombie Einheit sein wollen? Ich glaub ich bleib beim THW *wegduck*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... wie alt seid ihr alle überhaupt? Oder haben wir eine Gruppe von Kindern, die eine Anti-Zombie Einheit sein wollen? Ich glaub ich bleib beim THW *wegduck*



15..... aber hey, auch ein 15 jähriger kann mit ner waffe zombies wegbash0rn und überhaupt ist die jugend die zukunft der menschheit *hust*


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... wie alt seid ihr alle überhaupt? Oder haben wir eine Gruppe von Kindern, die eine Anti-Zombie Einheit sein wollen? Ich glaub ich bleib beim THW *wegduck*


das merkst du auf seite 56???


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das merkst du auf seite 56???



Als ob ich jeden einzelnen Post lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese nur dort wo ich auch schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Siehe Profil aber für die Faulen unter euch.

<<< 27


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh!!! Ich wurde von einem Zombie gebissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 verdammt, jetzt bin ich fast da, und du verreckst (bzw. ich töte dich^^)


MANNNNO


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Shit, danke bist zwar paar Stunden zu früh, hab ja erst morgen Geburtstag.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. November 2009)

Zwischenfrage:

aus wieviel Männern / bzw Frauen (hier noch einmal ein willkommen an unser Kullerauge) 

sind wir jetzt eig. eich blick so langsam nicht mehr durch ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (25. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage:
> 
> aus wieviel Männern / bzw Frauen (hier noch einmal ein willkommen an unser Kullerauge)
> 
> sind wir jetzt eig. eich blick so langsam nicht mehr durch ^^



Ich glaube es sind bis jetzt nur 2-3 Mädchen und keine Frauen.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. November 2009)

ihr habt doch einen an der klatsche ichm muss 10 seiten nachlesen :O WTF Oo


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich glaube es sind bis jetzt nur 2-3 Mädchen und keine Frauen.



ist nur eine frage der zeit. ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ist nur eine frage der zeit. ;-)


bis die zombies da sind werden aus allen "kindern" hier schon erwachsene und aus den anderen alte schutzlose Opas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

ok also jetzt ahb ich alles nachgelesen verdammt nochmal ihr kommt vom thema ab bitte wieder zurück zur zombiinvasion


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Ok hier mal ne benötigte Personalliste für die Zeit während dem Zombiekrieg. Da wir hier keine Armee aufstellen wollen, sondern ne Spezialtruppe, brauchen wir so ungefähr:
- 1 Militärischer Truppenführer
- 1-2 Militärstrategische Berater
- ~10 Fusssoldaten
- 1 Doktor oder wenigstens 1 Person mit medizinischer Erfahrung
- 1 Munitions-Nachschub-Organisator
- 1-2 Späher
- 1 Koch (man will sich ja nicht permanent von Dosenfrass ernähren müssen)
- 1 Zombie-Wissenschaftler/Waffenspezialist, der sich permanent über die Zombie-Entwicklungen auf dem Laufenden hält und auch neue, noch effektivere Waffen entwickelt, die auch noch mehr Spass bei der Ausführung gegen Zombies bringen.

Hab ich was vergessen?

Ich selbst kümmere mich um die Vorbereitungen für die Nachkriegszeit, sprich nen Zombieeinbruchsicheren Bunker organisieren und ihn bequem ausstatten und sowas. Ausserdem werd ich Truppenjournalist, damit Ihr alle als Helden des Krieges in die Ewigkeit eingehen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wer will was sein?


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich selbst kümmere mich um die Vorbereitungen für die Nachkriegszeit, sprich nen Zombieeinbruchsicheren Bunker organisieren und ihn bequem ausstatten und sowas. Ausserdem werd ich Truppenjournalist, damit Ihr alle als Helden des Krieges in die Ewigkeit eingehen könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war klar, Dava, du übernimmst also auf diese Weise die Weltherrschaft...aber na gut meinetwegen,wir werden ja sehen wie du regierst...
ich schwanke zwischen drei Sparten:zum einen milit. Truppenführer aufgrund fundierter Kenntnisse der Militärstruktur und meines Alters, zum anderen Späher,weil ich in einer Spezialeinheit halt Scharfschütze war und somit diese Tätigkeit am besten ausfüllen würde und zum dritten könnte ich auch medizinisch unterstützen,weil ich Ersthelfer bin und regelmässig Erste-Hilfe-Kurse besuche...
naja,mal sehen wozu sich die anderen einteilen lassen...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

du hast allgmein leute für die organisation und die einrichtung und instandhaltung einer Basis vergessen

wie gesagt energietechnik da könnt ich helfen ansonst bin ich mit Schlachtmusik fürd ie Moral der Truppe verantwortlich :>


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie gesagt energietechnik da könnt ich helfen ansonst bin ich mit Schlachtmusik fürd ie Moral der Truppe verantwortlich :>


Auja, im Schottenrock mit nem Dudelsack?


----------



## Manowar (26. November 2009)

Ihr habt doch echt nen Schuss weg..musste jetzt 23 Seiten nachlesen..

Truppenführer mache ich,wenn niemand was dagegen hat *g*
Da ändere ich aber meine Waffenwahl zur Magpull Masada (mit allen Umrüst-kits).

Ich bin irgendwie eh der Arsc* für alles..
Ich bin stark
kann hervorragend mit Waffen umgehen
Hab was im Kopf
Bin technischer Zeichner/Konstrukteur (wichtig zum Neuaufbau!)
und sehe einfach geil aus in Uniform! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch echt nen Schuss weg..musste jetzt 23 Seiten nachlesen..
> 
> Truppenführer mache ich,wenn niemand was dagegen hat *g*
> Da ändere ich aber meine Waffenwahl zur Magpull Masada (mit allen Umrüst-kits).
> ...


ähm...also ich kann mir nicht helfen,aber irgendwie find ich meine Ernennung zum Truppführer nach meinem post dann doch passender
aber als technischer Zeichner finden wir garantiert auch einen sehr schönen Job für dich...
naja und stark und geil aussehend in Uniform.da wüsste ich noch einen Job für dich ...geht da im grossen und ganzen halt um Frauen und um das Fortbestehen der menschlichen Rasse... ich glaub das würde dir viel mehr Spass machen...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (26. November 2009)

Mach ich eben koch, will ja anscheinend keiner wils zu uncool ist^^ obschon ich mich echt frage was ich nach einer gewissen zeit kochen soll außer dosenfraß? es schlachtet ja keiner mehr tiere, bzw sind die nicht auch inifiziert? und frisches essen wird auch nicht mehr angepflanzt... und ich persönlich hätte keinen bock mich am arsch der welt auf nen acker zu stellen sachen pflanzen und 3-6 monate später ernten wenn mir 10000000000000000000 am arsch hängen....


----------



## Manowar (26. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm...also ich kann mir nicht helfen,aber irgendwie find ich meine Ernennung zum Truppführer nach meinem post dann doch passender
> aber als technischer Zeichner finden wir garantiert auch einen sehr schönen Job für dich...
> naja und stark und geil aussehend in Uniform.da wüsste ich noch einen Job für dich ...geht da im grossen und ganzen halt um Frauen und um das Fortbestehen der menschlichen Rasse... ich glaub das würde dir viel mehr Spass machen...



Als Späher?PAH!
Du könntest viele nützliche Aufgaben verrichten, aber ich bin der Nahkampfspezi 
Und ob du es glauben willst oder nicht..mir würde es umlängen mehr Spaß machen an vorderster Front zu kämpfen,als Frauen zu bespringen.
Verdammt nochmal,ich hab Ami Blut in mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Alter..du wirst älter sein als ich, aber dennoch liege ich im Schnitt auch über dem Rest hier *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Auja, im Schottenrock mit nem Dudelsack?


NEIN fette boxenanlage hinten aufm jeep von mri und aufm jeep ne railgun <3 *träum*


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> NEIN fette boxenanlage hinten aufm jeep von mri und aufm jeep ne railgun <3 *träum*



Dann brauchst du aber einen fetten Anhänger für den Generator für die Railgun... soviel Energie kann der Jeepmotor nicht aufbringen um sie abzufeuern xD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

ok dann lassen wir die railgun weg :/ ich hock eh lieber in der basis und kümmer michh um die energie und frischwasserversorgung


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok dann lassen wir die railgun weg :/ ich hock eh lieber in der basis und kümmer michh um die energie und frischwasserversorgung


Auja im Schottenrock mit ner Machete? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und ob du es glauben willst oder nicht..mir würde es umlängen mehr Spaß machen an vorderster Front zu kämpfen,als Frauen zu bespringen.
> Verdammt nochmal,ich hab Ami Blut in mir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg,ok du kämpfst an vorderster Front...


----------



## Artherk (26. November 2009)

ich übernehm das frauen bespringenxD


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ich übernehm das frauen bespringenxD



Dann solltest du aber ein komplettes genetisches Profil inklusive Ahnentafel und Medizinischen Unterlagen abliefern, wir können nicht riskieren das die neue Menschheit irgendwelchen Fehlern unterliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. November 2009)

Und mal ernsthaft, als Scharfschütze/Späher und sogar als "Sani" wärest du eh wichtiger als der Truppenführer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem weil man sich eh genau absprechen muss,wenn man eine Gebäude säubert oder halt nen Supermarkt säubern muss für Nahrung oder Ähnliches.

Und zu den Frauen..
Kennst du die Futurama Folge, wo die zum Snu Snu gezwungen werden? Irgendwann wird dein Fleisch wund und es wird zur Qual!
Da habe ich lieber Abwechslung und hab zur Entspannung Sex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (26. November 2009)

*legt ein zeugnis über ein  exzellentes genetisches profil vor und natürlich auch die ahnentafel*
So jetz darf ich aber? entwederd as oder ich mach scharfschützeXD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

@ Dava ok über die Machete können wir reden aber Schottenrock Oo wenn du da n fetisch drauf hast schön für dich aber ich lehne dankend ab^^


----------



## Artherk (26. November 2009)

Ich schnapp mir dann noch ne armklinge wie in ac 2 so als allerletztes mittel.. fals die feuerwaffen und die äxte weg sein sollten damit ich unsre hur... äh ladys die wir aus dem bordell holen bschützen können...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

klar nahkampf gegen zombies gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und zu den Frauen..
> Kennst du die Futurama Folge, wo die zum Snu Snu gezwungen werden? Irgendwann wird dein Fleisch wund und es wird zur Qual!
> Da habe ich lieber Abwechslung und hab zur Entspannung Sex
> 
> ...


hmmm...was meinst du ist die schönere Art zu sterben:beim snu snu vor Lust nen Herzinfarkt zu erleiden,oder von ner wilden Zombiehorde an vorderster Front abgeschnitten zu werden und buchstäblich in Stücke zerrissen zu werden während du wie wild versuchst dich zu befreien?
also ich habe gewählt...zumal du beim snu snu höchstwahrscheinlich nicht überanstrengt wirst,denn seien wir mal ehrlich:wieviel Frauen schaffen das wohl in unsere buffed-Gruppe???????????


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

die frage ist eher wieviele frauen sich freiwillig den Buffed Anti Zombie Nerds näher als 500 meter nähern werden :/


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

<= wollte schon immer Scharfschütze sein 

und Frauen können wir bestimmt genug retten, da wird man automatisch zum Helden mit dem die Frauen ihre DNS an ihre Kinder weitergeben wollen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die frage ist eher wieviele frauen sich freiwillig den Buffed Anti Zombie Nerds näher als 500 meter nähern werden :/



ach, wir sind doch alle ganz dufte typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

und bei der wahl draussen von geifernden grobmotorischen zombies gerissen oder drinnen von geifernden grobmotorischen männern verwöhnt werden dürfte die entscheidung wohl nicht schwer fallen.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und bei der wahl draussen von geifernden grobmotorischen zombies gerissen oder drinnen von geifernden grobmotorischen männern verwöhnt werden dürfte die entscheidung wohl nicht schwer fallen.




stimmt, wo gehts nochmal zu den Zombies lang? ^^


Edit: hab mal meinen Titel geändert 
<=


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> *legt ein zeugnis über ein  exzellentes genetisches profil vor und natürlich auch die ahnentafel*
> So jetz darf ich aber? entwederd as oder ich mach scharfschützeXD


Eigentlich bin ich ja für das Überleben der Menschheit zuständig, aber wenn Du Dir Deine Frauen selbst organisiert können wir das bestimmt irgendwie einrichten. Allerdings müssen folgende psychologischen Vorbedingungen bei Dir gegeben sein, damit Du mitmachen darfst:
1. Du akzeptierst, dass mir die Obrigkeit des Volkes zu Grunde liegt und dass die Obrigkeit des Buffed-Elitetrupps [Name wird demnächst eingefügt, sobald der entsprechende Truppenführer bestimmt worden ist] untersteht.
2. Du bist weder Vegetarier, noch Veganer.
3. Du trägst Deine Hosen dort, wo sie hingehören: auf Hüfthöhe und nicht in den Knien.

Dann kann man drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> @ Dava ok über die Machete können wir reden aber Schottenrock Oo wenn du da n fetisch drauf hast schön für dich aber ich lehne dankend ab^^


Och ich hab doch keinen Schottenrock-Fetisch, dachte nur, das sähe sicher lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Och ich hab doch keinen Schottenrock-Fetisch, dachte nur, das sähe sicher lustig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




erhöht aber die Infizierungsgefahr deutlich und dann müssten wir dich wohl oder übel "erledigen" 

WILLST DU DAS ?


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

omg. das wird mir zu durchorganisiert. dann lieber doch solo durch die welt ziehen ... mit nem hund an der seite. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fehlt nur noch das ihr lehrer, richter und polizisten einstellt ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

Der RL Lehrer ist hier! 

Zumindest, wenn die Apokalypse nicht for meinem Master Abschluss kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> erhöht aber die Infizierungsgefahr deutlich und dann müssten wir dich wohl oder übel "erledigen"
> 
> WILLST DU DAS ?


ICH bin doch nicht der mit dem Schottenrock, das ist LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Selor schrieb:


> Der RL Lehrer ist hier!


*Reicht sympathisant heimlich nen Zettel rüber, auf dem steht* Menno, Herr Kiith gibt uns immer so viele Hausaufgaben auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer hat denn bitteschön Zeit, nachdem er 50 Zombies gekillt hat die Zombieköpfe nach Farbe zu sortieren und ein Foto davon zu schiessen?


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

nein bin ich nicht und ich bin für den Namen

BUffed Anti Zombi Nerds !


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

buffed zombie killer crew
oder
buffed anti zombie nerds

BZKC
oder
BAZN
?


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

bin für BAZN das hört sich aber irgendwie Bayrisch an wenn ich so länger drüber nachgrübel


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> bin für BAZN das hört sich aber irgendwie Bayrisch an wenn ich so länger drüber nachgrübel



joa, ein bisschen^^
aber buffed anti zombie nerds hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

jo BAZN das hört sich wie baz an und a baz des is a dreg praktisch (baz = dreck auf bayrisch)


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

strengt euch an mit dem Namen...da muss auf alle Fälle BANZAI rauskommen,sonst wirkt das echt nur die Hälfte... 

@lodbwohl BAZN klingt dann bayrisch gesehen auch irgendwie nicht schlecht...so ala das dreckige Dutzend...


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so ala das dreckige Dutzend...




Wieviele sind wir? 

Durchzählen!!



*1​*


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

zwaiiiii 2


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

drei


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

vihier


----------



## Artherk (26. November 2009)

fünf 
und zur erklärung ein bazn is ein haufen auf bayerisch (und nein ich mein jetz nich was ihr immer in die kloschüssel setzt)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

dreckiger Haufen ist ja noch besser...


----------



## Bader1 (26. November 2009)

6 Wobei ich sowieso zuerst drauf geh, weil ich nur mit melee Waffenkämpf macht eifnahc mehr Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> 6 Wobei ich sowieso zuerst drauf geh, weil ich nur mit melee Waffenkämpf macht eifnahc mehr Spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok dann bist du mit manowar an vorderster Front


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. November 2009)

7 Militärstratege und das werde ich in meinem guide für den dritten Weltkrieg beweisen. 

Mein guide wird kein Atomkrieg enthalten da sein wie mal ehrlich wir in Deutschland eine Überlebenschance von 20% und weniger hätten.

Stattdessen werden wir von einer Fraktion X angegriffen die eine Invasion auf Deutschland starten wird. Die wichtigsten Hauptstädte werden mit Langstreckenrakten vernichtet und unsere Armee wird schwere Verluste erleiden. Das Szenario werde ich in meinem guide aber noch näher erläutern.

Die Themen des guides stehen in meiner Signatur. Ausserdem werde ich den guide so formulieren das ihn wirklich jeder von Heute auf Morgen in die Tat umsetzen könnte. Meinen Zombieapokalypseguide könnte man auch ohne weiteres ins wirkliche Leben übertragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der wichtigste Unterschied zu meinem guide mit den Zombies wird sein das wir gegen echte Menschen kämpfen müssen.


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

schön ist natürlich dass ihr als geballte masse die aufmerksamkeit der zombies auf euch lenkt ... ;-)

stell mir das so vor, dass euer bunker immer belagert sein wird. so haben alle anderen etwas mehr platz und laufen weniger gefahr auf eins der viecher zu treffen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> schön ist natürlich dass ihr als geballte masse die aufmerksamkeit der zombies auf euch lenkt ... ;-)
> 
> stell mir das so vor, dass euer bunker immer belagert sein wird. so haben alle anderen etwas mehr platz und laufen weniger gefahr auf eins der viecher zu treffen.


von wegen.die zombies sind ÜBERALL...nur im Umkreis von 200 m vor unserem Bunker nicht.zumindest nur Teile von denen...
und mach dich nich lustig darüber sonst öffnen wir nich die Tür wenn du anklopfst während dir ne Horde Zombies folgt...


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Stattdessen werden wir von einer Fraktion X angegriffen die eine Invasion auf Deutschland starten wird. Die wichtigsten Hauptstädte werden mit Langstreckenrakten vernichtet und unsere Armee wird schwere Verluste erleiden.


mmmh bin ja mal gespannt wer die verdammte Fraktion x sein soll....die mag ich ja jetzt schon nich...


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> von wegen.die zombies sind ÜBERALL...nur im Umkreis von 200 m vor unserem Bunker nicht.zumindest nur Teile von denen...
> und mach dich nich lustig darüber sonst öffnen wir nich die Tür wenn du anklopfst während dir ne Horde Zombies folgt...




hehe dann machen wir ein "Zombies und sympathisant's müssen leider draußen bleiben" Schild an die Tür ^^
mit ner Selbstschussanlage daneben


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

na ob die zombies sich da dran halten .. ;-)


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh bin ja mal gespannt wer die verdammte Fraktion x sein soll....die mag ich ja jetzt schon nich...



Fraktion X wird nicht genannt werden. Ich habe keine Lust ellenlange Diskussionen über das Thema warum ich ausgerechnet dieses Land gewählt habe was uns angreifen wird zu führen. 

Also kann jeder seinen Lieblingsgegner einfügen denn es macht keinen Unterschied welche Nationalität unser Feind haben wird. 

Es sei denn wir einigen uns auf einen Gegner aber das wird wohl nicht gelingen.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Fraktion X wird nicht genannt werden. Ich habe keine Lust ellenlange Diskussionen über das Thema warum ich ausgerechnet dieses Land gewählt habe was uns angreifen wird zu führen.
> 
> Also kann jeder seinen Lieblingsgegner einfügen denn es macht keinen Unterschied welche Nationalität unser Feind haben wird.
> 
> Es sei denn wir einigen uns auf einen Gegner aber das wird wohl nicht gelingen.




bin für China aber dann wird das Thema sehr kurzweilig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Angriff und wir sind Geschichte  ... 3mal 

@sympathisant: die Zombies vlt nicht aber du solltest es ... ^^


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Fraktion X wird nicht genannt werden. Ich habe keine Lust ellenlange Diskussionen über das Thema warum ich ausgerechnet dieses Land gewählt habe was uns angreifen wird zu führen.
> 
> Also kann jeder seinen Lieblingsgegner einfügen denn es macht keinen Unterschied welche Nationalität unser Feind haben wird.
> 
> Es sei denn wir einigen uns auf einen Gegner aber das wird wohl nicht gelingen.


naja,son bischen festlegen muss man sich schon.allein wegen Fluchtweg.in welche Region/Richtung darf man fliehen.Richtung Osten oder Richtung Westen?oder greifen uns gar die Skandinavier an(hab ich mir im Stillen eh immer schon gadacht das die was im Schilde führen)...
also ich hätte gerne die Amis bekämpft...andere gehen auch,aber schick uns bloss nicht die blöden Araber auf den Hals mit ihrem heiligen Krieg-gequatsche...


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> @sympathisant: die Zombies vlt nicht aber du solltest es ... ^^


hehe,TOUCHEZ!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2009)

ich sag das der russe kommt :>

btw: wir sind hier immer noch im zombithread also sollten wir da auch bleiben für WW3 gibts dann nen neuen würd ich sagen


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sag das der russe kommt :>
> 
> btw: wir sind hier immer noch im zombithread also sollten wir da auch bleiben für WW3 gibts dann nen neuen würd ich sagen



Natürlich wird WW3 ein neuer thread aber ich hole mir hier schon mal neue Ideen. 

Das Szenario für einen dritten Weltkrieg ist weitaus komplexer als eine Zombieinvasion.

Fluchtwege sind nach allen Seiten offen aber natürlich werden vor den Grenzen die Feinde lauern.

Ich hatte an eine Invasion gedacht die alles beinhaltet von Infanterie bis Langstreckenbombern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

Acht!

Und Ruhe jetzt ihr da hinten, es wird im Unterricht nicht gequatscht!


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

9
Hab auch nen neuen Titel


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 9
> Hab auch nen neuen Titel




ha sehr gut, dann fehlen jetzt nur noch 3 leute bis zum dreckigen Dutzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach @ die restlichen 7 ändert ihr auch euren titel oder sind die heilig ?


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> - 1 Koch (man will sich ja nicht permanent von Dosenfrass ernähren müssen)


Hier, sir! Melde mich zu dinsten, sir! *stramm steh*

*
10*


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

Ich kann machen,wa man mir sagt, aber ich will ne knarre und ein Lederkleid


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Lederkleid


Schlechte idee, lenkt die halbe Manschaft zu sehr vom rest ab (Vlt auch mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

*seufz* Und das Minnikleid kann ich mir erst recht abschminken


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Schlechte idee, lenkt die halbe Manschaft zu sehr vom rest ab (Vlt auch mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hm also mich nicht 

7 Mai 1997 <= wenn das stimmt is se doch etwas zu jung für mich ^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> hm also mich nicht
> 
> 7 Mai 1997 <= wenn das stimmt is se doch etwas zu jung für mich ^^


du hast vergessen, das die meisten hier keine 18 sind^^




erm, wie auch immer, wir sollten alle praktische, moeglichst vor kaelte und anderen sachen schuetzende Kleidung anziehen^^


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du hast vergessen, das die meisten hier keine 18 sind^^




ja aber 2009 - 1997 = 12

da braucht man ja schon fast ne Erlaubnis der Eltern um se bei BAZN mitmachen lassen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

dabei hab ich mir doch grade erst neuen titel gemacht....was hatte ich nochmal für ne aufgabe bei den BAZN?


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> da braucht man ja schon fast ne Erlaubnis der Eltern um se bei BAZN mitmachen lassen zu dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jeah ich bin "fast" 14...





DER schrieb:


> dabei hab ich mir doch grade erst neuen titel gemacht....was hatte ich nochmal für ne aufgabe bei den BAZN?


 Kanonenfutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dabei hab ich mir doch grade erst neuen titel gemacht....was hatte ich nochmal für ne aufgabe bei den BAZN?




Taktiker ? oder war das perfectenemy ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Taktiker ? oder war das perfectenemy ?



war perfectenemy....bin immernoch aufgabenlos


@ dragon
das wäre reine verschwendung!


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war perfectenemy....bin immernoch aufgabenlos
> 
> 
> @ dragon
> das wäre reine verschwendung!


hm...du...massierst uns den Ruecken, waehrend wir kaempfen/kochen/uns kurz ne pause goennen


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

Was bin ich???


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was bin ich???


steht doch bereits in deinem Titel, oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hm...du...massierst uns den Ruecken, waehrend wir kaempfen/kochen/uns kurz ne pause goennen



wie wärs mit
NEIN?


ich glaub ich habs, ich bin der "joker" der BAZN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich habs, ich bin der "joker" der BAZN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

krig ich trotdem ne knarre?


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

Stellenangebot:


Wir suchen zum nächstmöglichen Zombievirusaustrittstag (scheiß wort^^) folgende Mitarbeiter für das 

*B*uffed *A*nti *Z*ombie *N*erds - Team kurz *BAZN*


Scharfschützen: Waffen werden von uns gestellt, hier einfach bewerben, es werden so gut wie alle genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nähkämpfer: siehe Scharfschützen
Koch: Stelle bereits vergeben
Taktiker: Stelle bereits vergeben
Ärzte: Dringend gesucht
Techniker: noch offen
Kullerauge: Stelle bereits vergeben
Joker: Stelle bereits vergeben

Was wir von Ihnen erwarten:

- Teamfähigkeit
- Spaß am Umgang mit Waffen
- Spaß am Töten von Zombies
- Spaß am Überleben

Was wir Ihnen bieten:

- jedwede Waffe, Fahrzeugmöglichkeit die am Tag des Zombievirusaustritts verfügbar ist.
- stylische Musik
- heroisches Auftreten => + die entsprechende Belohnung in Form von Jungfrauen
- sehr viel Spaß 

P.S.: Vielleicht fallen euch noch andere Stellen ein


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> krig ich trotdem ne knarre?


warum nicht^^ Willst du auch ne Glock 17?

Die Variante Glock 17C der Glock-Pistole ist mit einem integrierten Kompensator versehen, der die Waffe speziell bei schnellen Schussfolgen leichter kontrollierbar macht und ein besseres Trefferbild ermöglicht. Der Kompensator besteht aus zwei länglichen Öffnungen im Lauf und Verschlussstück der Pistole, die in "V" Position angeordnet sind. Dies minimiert auch die Kornschwärzung durch Pulvergase.

Die Glock 17 besteht zu 40% aus Kunststoff, wodurch die Waffe sehr leicht ist. Lauf und Verschluss sind aus Metall gefertigt. Insgesamt besteht die Glock 17 aus nur 33 Teilen. Das erleichtert die Wartung der Waffe und macht sie bei Sicherheitsbediensteten und Armeeangehörigen sehr beliebt. Unter anderem wird die Glock 17 auch bei deutschen Spezialeinheiten, wie z. B. der GSG 9 oder den SEKs in verschiedenen (deutschen) Bundesländern eingesetzt. Die Pistole besitzt ein sogenanntes Safe-Action-Abzugsystem. Das heißt, nach dem Durchladen ist die Waffe stets teilgespannt. Statt eines Hahns wird ein Schlagbolzen verwendet. Dank der Konstruktionsweise und der Verwendung von Kunststoff anstelle von Metallen konnte eine Munitionskapazität von 17 bis 20 Schuss erreicht werden.


Auszug aus Wiki


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Stellenangebot:
> 
> 
> Wir suchen zum nächstmöglichen Zombievirusaustrittstag (scheiß wort^^) folgende Mitarbeiter für das
> ...




joker ist auch schon vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sorg für die moral der truppe....mit den einen oder anderen hilfsmitteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

Ich hab nen Erstehilfekuirs gemacht, geht das??? Ich kann auch blut sehen, solange es brausetabletten/stäbchen gibt


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

ja das soltle gehen ^^ 

bist dann Assistenzärztin 


das Stellenagebot wurde nochmals +überarbeitet


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Erstehilfekuirs gemacht, geht das??? Ich kann auch blut sehen, solange es brausetabletten/stäbchen gibt


ich weiss nicht ob es dir hilft, wunden zu reinigen und Knochenbrueche in Ordnung zu bringen.
Aber du koenntest einem Erfahrenerm Arzt sicher sehr gut helfen.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Was wir Ihnen bieten:
> 
> - jedwede Waffe, Fahrzeugmöglichkeit die am Tag des Zombievirusaustritts verfügbar ist.
> - stylische Musik
> ...


^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. November 2009)

Der erste Schritt zur Weltherrschaft wäre schon mal getan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Der erste Schritt zur Weltherrschaft wäre schon mal getan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



überleben > zombies töten > spaß haben > endloses wacken *hust* > weltherrschaft!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> überleben > zombies töten > spaß haben > endloses wacken *hust* > weltherrschaft!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neh, weltherrschaft > all.

Narf.


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

Hab ich schonmal, nen offenen Knochenbruch mit dreck drinne. Sabi ist vom Klettergerüst gefallen. Wenn wir meine Freundin vom Handball retten (hat die jeden tag), ham wir ne oberärztin, der ihr Vater ist Arzt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Neh, weltherrschaft > all.
> 
> Narf.



der pinky, der pinky und der brain


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brain


beschmutze nicht den namen meines grossen Vorbildes!


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der pinky, der pinky und der brain




Brain brain 


ah *in Erinnerung Schwelg* ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> beschmutze nicht den namen meines grossen Vorbildes!



ich war mir ja sicher das dein vorbild pinky ist :x


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

Wird mein post ignoriert?


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich war mir ja sicher das dein vorbild pinky ist :x



hehehe ^^ du bist unfair: dragon kann doch nichts dafür das er so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

@ Soladra

welcher ?


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> hehehe ^^ du bist unfair: dragon kann doch nichts dafür das er so ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, die gegenseitigen Beleidigungen sind ein Zeichen der Freundschaft, stimmts Lachmann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hab ich schonmal, nen offenen Knochenbruch mit dreck drinne. Sabi ist vom Klettergerüst gefallen. Wenn wir meine Freundin vom Handball retten (hat die jeden tag), ham wir ne oberärztin, der ihr Vater ist Arzt.


gute idee^^


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

ich will ein Scharfschütze/scout sein....
Waffenerfahrung: naja ich kanns durchladen....
ansonsten bin ich groß (1.95), recht stark und beweglich genug um vor den Zombies weg zu rennen. unerlässlich beim Aufklären feindlicher Teretorien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach, die gegenseitigen Beleidigungen sind ein Zeichen der Freundschaft, stimmts Lachmann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na klar ^^


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na klar ^^




warum entdecke ich da Ironie ? ^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> warum entdecke ich da Ironie ? ^^


Lachmann er hat uns aufgedeckt *waffe zieh* 
Du wirst nichts ausplaudern Silmyiel!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> warum entdecke ich da Ironie ? ^^



huh? ich seh da keine :O

EDIT:
THIS IS SPAAAARTA!


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lachmann er hat uns aufgedeckt *waffe zieh*
> Du wirst nichts ausplaudern Silmyiel!




oh gott neeiin sie wollen mich töten. Bitte nicht!!  *Umdreh, waffe zieh, wild um sich baller* Ihr elendigen Zombies habt meine Freunde  zu euresgleichen verwandelt!! Sterbt!!
*baller* *nochmehrballer* ^^


Edit. bin ma aufm nach hause weg,
und wehe ich muss nachher mehr als 10 seiten lesen dann ziel ich beim nächsten gemetzel genauer ... nur nicht auf die Zombies


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

hey mal blöde Frage: wie kann ich meinen Titel ändern ?


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> oh gott neeiin sie wollen mich töten. Bitte nicht!!  *Umdreh, waffe zieh, wild um sich baller* Ihr elendigen Zombies habt meine Freunde  zu euresgleichen verwandelt!! Sterbt!!
> *baller* *nochmehrballer* ^^


*Hermaschier*
erm ja...wer sind die beiden die du grad abgeknallt hast? Ich un Lachmann waren kurz Hotdogs essen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> hey mal blöde Frage: wie kann ich meinen Titel ändern ?



geh auf profil bearbeiten und dann ganz oben titel ändern... oder so ^^


dragon1 schrieb:


> *Hermaschier*
> erm ja...wer sind die beiden die du grad abgeknallt hast? Ich un Lachmann waren kurz Hotdogs essen...



auf meinem war zu wenig senf D:


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geh auf profil bearbeiten und dann ganz oben titel ändern... oder so ^^


UNter dem anfangspost: "Bearbeiten"
"Volles Editieren"


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

joa habs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

*verletzte Schulter halt*
Aua. Kannsgt wohl ned aufpassen?


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

meinst du mich ?


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

leuts wir sind so dumm, wir verschanzen uns im BUFFED Hauptquartier, retten die Buffed-Leute und können noch ordentlich PC-zokken... dauern Zombies jagen wird ja bald langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (26. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok hier mal ne benötigte Personalliste für die Zeit während dem Zombiekrieg. Da wir hier keine Armee aufstellen wollen, sondern ne Spezialtruppe, brauchen wir so ungefähr:
> - 1 Militärischer Truppenführer
> - 1-2 Militärstrategische Berater
> - ~10 Fusssoldaten
> ...



Hier fehlt noch das Redshirt in deiner Zusammenstellung.

mfG René


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Achja, wie waers wenn wir Soladra zu unserer Fahnentraegerin machen?


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

OMFNA! WIE KONNTEN WIR ZAM VERGESSEN???

Aber gute idee

@dragon1 : hast wohl meinen steckbrief gelesen?-.-


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

da ist sie aber ziemlich wehrlos..... weil muss schon ne gute Fahne sein, kein Tachentuch an ner Stange befestigt oder so.....

und wir brauchen nen Chemiker oder nen Verschnitt davon. Wer soll denn sonst prüfen, ob das Essen infiziert ist ?


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> OMFNA! WIE KONNTEN WIR ZAM VERGESSEN???
> 
> Aber gute idee



dann hätten wir auch leute, die würdig genug sind, die Weltbevölkerung zu retten XD


----------



## Soladra (26. November 2009)

stimmt, zam ist fehlerlos, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch eine Lady, die ihm würdig ist.


----------



## Bader1 (26. November 2009)

Ich kann ja aushelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

meinst du ?
Hmmm und wie wärs mit Anette ?


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> jetzt brauchen wir nur noch eine Lady, die ihm würdig ist.


*nachdenk* *nachdenk* 
ich gebs auf, wisst ihr weiter?

brb, judounterricht^^ Hoffe muss keine 20 seiten nachlesen...


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

ihr habt gerade noch glück gehabt, musste nur 2 seiten lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

ja aber wenn s so weiter geht, kann jeder einfach anküpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wir werden alle sterbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

WARUM sollten wir Serben werden Oo


lol nur 2 Posts seit ich weg bin...tztztz


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lol nur 2 Posts seit ich weg bin...tztztz



[attachment=9539:1259123383410.jpg]


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2009)

ich mach den fußsoldat aber ein lanfgamer mit granat werfer minigun und flammenwerfer.
Der Mann fürs grobe achja RAketenwerfer auch

BIn ca 190cm bin 14 jahre und war bei den  tagen der offenne türe immer sehr guter schütze


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

Ich habe gerade gemerk ich wurde doch nicht gebissen hatte aber Schweinegrippe


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

... Wer hatt alle Vorräte aus meinem Bunker geklaut?!


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich mach den fußsoldat aber ein lanfgamer mit granat werfer minigun und flammenwerfer.
> Der Mann fürs grobe achja RAketenwerfer auch
> 
> BIn ca 190cm bin 14 jahre und war bei den  tagen der offenne türe immer sehr guter schütze


*stirnklatsch* WARUM 
Merkt
Kein 
Verdammter
Idiot
SIch
Endlich
Dass 
BRENNENDE
Zombies 
am 
aller
Schmlimmsten 
Sind?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *stirnklatsch* WARUM
> Merkt
> Kein
> Verdammter
> ...



weil flammenwerfer halt voll cool sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

nimmt mich noch irgendeine Gruppe Überlebender mit?

Edit: Ich kann auch gut Kekse backen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weil flammenwerfer halt voll cool sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau! außerdem wenn wir sie dressieren geben die gute fackel ab


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2009)

nix da keine flammenwerfer (außer vielleicht um den Grill anzuzünden) 

aber sonst KEINE BRENNENDEN ZOMBIES !!

wofür gibts denn sonst Warnschilder?


Zombieschild


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2009)

Hab für den BAZN Haufen die richtigen Klamotten gefunden.auf der Seite kann jeder sein eigens BAZN-Shirt dekorieren und hier posten(an die Mods:soll wirklich keine Schleichwerbung sein)...
hier ist meins:
http://www.shirtinator.de/Gestalten/Creator/?motiveId=119
Edit:ach schade,seh gerade das man das Endprodukt nich posten kann.so wie dargestellt soll es natürlich nicht aussehen


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

hm sieht so aus als müsste ich mich allein durch die Zombie Massen schießen


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> hm sieht so aus als müsste ich mich allein durch die Zombie Massen schießen



ICh bin noch da und zombies geben ne gute Fackel ab!


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ICh bin noch da und zombies geben ne gute Fackel ab!



Das stimmt hab schohn ~40 Zombies abgefackelt aber die wollen einfach nicht verrecken


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hab für den BAZN Haufen die richtigen Klamotten gefunden.auf der Seite kann jeder sein eigens BAZN-Shirt dekorieren und hier posten(an die Mods:soll wirklich keine Schleichwerbung sein)...
> hier ist meins:
> http://www.shirtinator.de/Gestalten/Creator/?motiveId=119
> Edit:ach schade,seh gerade das man das Endprodukt nich posten kann.so wie dargestellt soll es natürlich nicht aussehen


leider )= hab n so geiles gehabt


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hab für den BAZN Haufen die richtigen Klamotten gefunden.auf der Seite kann jeder sein eigens BAZN-Shirt dekorieren und hier posten(an die Mods:soll wirklich keine Schleichwerbung sein)...
> hier ist meins:
> http://www.shirtinator.de/Gestalten/Creator/?motiveId=119
> Edit:ach schade,seh gerade das man das Endprodukt nich posten kann.so wie dargestellt soll es natürlich nicht aussehen




Ja geht leider nicht. Meins sah so aus.

Schwarzes Shirt und rote Schrift.

Vorderseite: BAZN in Grossen Buchstaben

Rückseite:Zombiekill Counter:10452
                 Headshots: 8436 
                 Favourite gun:AK-74M with GP-30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                 Women rescued: 37
                 Rounds fired: 23869

Sah echt cool aus!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

Leute... Print drücken und in Paint einfügen, speichern und hochladen!


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Vorderseite: *Totenkopf*, *I Love* *Sensenmann*
Hinterseite: *Waffen*
Eine Seite: BAZN Gross, Rot
Andere Seite: Eine der Se* bilchen, daneben "Lass und die Erde wieder besiedeln" xP


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Leute... Print drücken und in Paint einfügen, speichern und hochladen!


und mitm mac?


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

ach menno, hab ein SHirt gemacht, ein Screen gemacht und mit Paint bearbeitet. Und was ist los ? Es ist zu gro? O.o
Naja hab ja eh nur nen Schriftzug:
BAZN

- wir machen 
den Weg frei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und mitm mac?



Ausm Fenster werfen und nen PC kaufen und dann meine Anleitung benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (26. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> nimmt mich noch irgendeine Gruppe Überlebender mit?
> 
> Edit: Ich kann auch gut Kekse backen
> 
> ...



Klar kannst mitkommen.

Ich hab dir sogar schon ne Uniform ausgesucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mit den roten Shirts sind die wichtigsten.


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

hey wir können beim Bund doch einen Panzer klauen und dann durch die Zombiemengen durchheitzen. und dann kann auch wer aus der Luke gugen und mit nem Flammenwerfer die Zombies grillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
macht uns dann ja eh nix aus, und irgendwann verrecken die dann auch

hab mal ein paar Modelle rausgesucht, die dafür ganz gut geeignet wären:

http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...ODE/content.jsp

http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...E%2Fcontent.jsp

http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...ODE/content.jsp

http://www.deutschesheer.de/portal/a/heer/...E%2Fcontent.jsp

wir können ja schließlich nicht wählerisch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. November 2009)

Hat schon jemand von euch einen Schlachtruf?


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

hmmm: FÜR DEN IMPERATOR passt nicht oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch einen Schlachtruf?


FOR PONY!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

For the Living!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> FOR PONY!


<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

ASATOOOOOOOOOOOR!


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

THIS IS BAZN


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2009)

wir waren beim thema t shirts.. und die passende hose? (ich bin für pobackenfreihe lederhosen)


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

ja ganz geile idee. damit die Zombies wissen wo sie reinbeißen müssen ? oder weil wir zu wenig weiblichkeit in unseren Reihen haben ?


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Ganz wichtig einen Eierschuetzer fuer uns Maennliche Mitglieder...


----------



## Hackseputt (26. November 2009)

ja und Armschützer mit Stacheln dran


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ASATOOOOOOOOOOOR!


<3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär Motorradkleidung aus Leder + Helm nicht praktisch?
Meine bisherigen Versuche Leder zu durchbeissen sind gescheitert... *g*


----------



## Bloodletting (26. November 2009)

Zum Glück scheint WWIII zu gewinnen ... Alieninvasionen sind soooo ausgelutscht.^^


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

Ich habe einen super Schlachtruf: WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

Niemand mehr zum Zombie abschlachten da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (27. November 2009)

Die Chance, dass es jemals sowas wie Zombies geben wird, halte ich eh für seh gering. ^^


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

Für seine Nudeligkeit!

Zu, T-shirt: Ich wär für eines, das aussieht wie das buffed-hirt, nur stat dem buffedschriftzug halt des BAZN


----------



## LordofDemons (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wird mein post ignoriert?


niemals wie könnten wir deinen post nur ignorieren


macht einfach screens eurer t-shirts (war mac nutzt ist eh n opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ist die BAZN Gruppe schon offen sonst mach ich eine auf.



Hackseputt schrieb:


> ja ganz geile idee. damit die Zombies wissen wo sie reinbeißen müssen ? oder weil wir zu wenig weiblichkeit in unseren Reihen haben ?


Hmm ich wäre ja für so Bundeswehrhosen mit vielen taschen :>


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hmmm...was meinst du ist die schönere Art zu sterben:beim snu snu vor Lust nen Herzinfarkt zu erleiden,oder von ner wilden Zombiehorde an vorderster Front abgeschnitten zu werden und buchstäblich in Stücke zerrissen zu werden während du wie wild versuchst dich zu befreien?



Du willst die Antwort -glaube ich- nicht hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt die Vorstellung,das mir Lachmann  das in den Rücken spielt so laut es geht.
Ich bin vorne und es ist nahezu unmöglich noch zu entkommen (ihr seid dadurch auch umstellt).
Und ich schnetzel mich durch die Drecksviecher und wenn sie mich gebissen haben,ist es eh schon zu spät für mich und ich rufe euch zu,das ihr euch verziehen sollt.
Ich mach noch weiter und weiter,weil ich bin ja eh schon tot und wenn sie mich dann überrennen und ich am Boden liege,ziehe ich alle Ringe aus den Granaten und rette euch Blödköppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich kommt es jedenfalls nicht in Frage, irgendwie im Schlaf zu sterben, ich muss da draussen bei den Drecksviecher verrecken,weil welche Valkyre würde mich sonst aufheben? :>



Soladra schrieb:


> Für seine Nudeligkeit!



Ein 12 jährges Mädchen,dass um 3Uhr Nachts postet?
Ich glaube nicht wirklich daran das sie 12 ist, also ist die Waffe mit dem Lederkleid erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ein 12 jährges Mädchen,dass um 3Uhr Nachts postet?
> Ich glaube nicht wirklich daran das sie 12 ist, also ist die Waffe mit dem Lederkleid erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


yeha *in die luft schieß"


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

sie is ja gar nicht 12 sondern bestimmt eine 16 jährige nymphomanin....(oder ein 30 jähriger fernfahrer der bernd heißt und 280 kilo wiegt)^^


----------



## Silmyiél (27. November 2009)

hm dann lieber die 16 jährige ^^, obwohl noch etwas älter wäre auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so 20 rum ^^

Soladra wie alt bist du wirklich ? ^^


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

jep sonst könnte man da noch ärger bekommen grins... so im rahmen 18 bis 20 wär für mich ideal^^


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> sie is ja gar nicht 12 sondern bestimmt eine 16 jährige nymphomanin...



Ich hatte mal eine kurzfristige "Beziehung" zu einer Nymphomanin..sowas wünsche ich mir nicht bei uns BAZN, da würde ich mich eher freiwillig vor die Zombies werfen O_o


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

Wieso so schlimm? Sie wollte dich bestimmt jeden tag heheXD


----------



## LordofDemons (27. November 2009)

SO ICH ERÖFFNE NUN DIE BUFFED GRUPPE BAZN

Sobald dann Perfect Enemy online kommt kriegt er lead wir machendann vorne unsere Mitgliederliste rein mit den jeweiligen Rängen und unsere offenen STellen :>

edit: für inv mir ne PM schreiben 

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2475/view/?HINT=17


----------



## Silmyiél (27. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SO ICH ERÖFFNE NUN DIE BUFFED GRUPPE BAZN
> 
> edit: für inv mir ne PM schreiben
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2475/view/?HINT=17





Sie haben Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

woher weißt du nur das ich ihm geschrieben ha?XD


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Wieso so schlimm? Sie wollte dich bestimmt jeden tag heheXD



Jeden Tag? Das wäre ja erträglich gewesen

LoD hat Post :>

Hier btw noch ein Bild von mir, das ich definitiv bereit bin, an der Front zu kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1571/mp2q.jpg
Mit nem Bundeswehr Futzi *g*

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/998/13723655.jpg
Das dumme Grinsen kommt daher,dass sie keinen Schlüpfer anhatte und meine Leute links von mir einen guten Blick hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

warum kann man das bild nich drehen... seufz war das die nymphe?


----------



## Silmyiél (27. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/998/13723655.jpg
> Das dumme Grinsen kommt daher,dass sie keinen Schlüpfer anhatte und meine Leute links von mir einen guten Blick hatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD so ist'S richtig


wo bleibt LoD?


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

ich will das bild drehenxD


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

Nöö,die war mir vollkommen unbekannt. Wollte nur nen Bild.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. November 2009)

ich schick euch nur das PW das müsst ihr dann eingeben


----------



## Silmyiél (27. November 2009)

Juhu bin erstes Mitglied ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. November 2009)

so      jetzt dürfen die pms auch gern an die anderen mitglier gehn


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

Wenn ich über die Suche gehe,findet er kein "BAZN" und wenn ich über LoDs Profil gehe und auf BAZN klick, kommt nur ein riesiger Schwarzer Balken..help ^^

edit
Jetzt sagt er mir falsches Passwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit2
bin jetzt drin,aber dieser komische Balken geht nicht weg *g*
edit3
liegt natürlich am IE


----------



## Silmyiél (27. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn ich über die Suche gehe,findet er kein "BAZN" und wenn ich über LoDs Profil gehe und auf BAZN klick, kommt nur ein riesiger Schwarzer Balken..help ^^
> 
> edit
> Jetzt sagt er mir falsches Passwort
> ...




unter normalen umständen würd ich jetzt sagen Firefox <3 FTW ...
aber da ich im Geschäft auch den IE Nutze würde ich einfach sagen

es liegt an dir ! ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Vorstellung,das mir Lachmann  das in den Rücken spielt so laut es geht.



wird gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wird gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wenn er nichts gescheites spielt, dann rennen wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schießen ihm vorher ins Bein ^^


----------



## Bader1 (27. November 2009)

Und ich kleb mir an meine Kleidung überall so chinesische Schwerter(haben die schärfsten Klingen) und tanz durch die Zombies, hinter mir liegt dann schön alles fein gehackt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (27. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Und ich kleb mir an meine Kleidung überall so chinesische Schwerter(haben die schärfsten Klingen) und tanz durch die Zombies, hinter mir liegt dann schön alles fein gehackt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





cool, dann gibts abend's ja Spagehtti mit Hackfleischsoße ^^ 

<= findet das eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Und ich kleb mir an meine Kleidung überall so chinesische Schwerter(haben die schärfsten Klingen) und tanz durch die Zombies, hinter mir liegt dann schön alles fein gehackt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



durch das ganze blut das da dann aber rumfliegt wirste dich ganz schnell infizieren, mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (27. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SO ICH ERÖFFNE NUN DIE BUFFED GRUPPE BAZN
> 
> Sobald dann Perfect Enemy online kommt kriegt er lead wir machendann vorne unsere Mitgliederliste rein mit den jeweiligen Rängen und unsere offenen STellen :>
> 
> ...



Huch jetzt bin ich schon leader meiner eigenen Kampftruppe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Zombieapokalypse wird ein Klacks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (27. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Huch jetzt bin ich schon leader meiner eigenen Kampftruppe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nur was machen wir wenn 3. Weltkrieg und Zombievirus auf einen Tag fallen? Ist dann Weihnachten ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:O
der 3te weltkrieg UND die zombieinvasion!
die vereinten nationen gegen die zombie horden!
das wäre wie weihnachten,sommerferien,ostern,geburtstag,namenstag und nikolaus an einem tag


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> :O
> der 3te weltkrieg UND die zombieinvasion!
> die vereinten nationen gegen die zombie horden!
> das wäre wie weihnachten,sommerferien,ostern,geburtstag,namenstag und nikolaus an einem tag



Die Vereinten Nationen sind das erste was auseinanderbricht xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Vereinten Nationen sind das erste was auseinanderbricht xD



dann eben die letzten reste der menschheit gegen die zombie horden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

Und ich lasse mich von verrückten Professoren zu einem neuen Nemesis umbauen und werde dan euer fieser gegner!


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so      jetzt dürfen die pms auch gern an die anderen mitglier gehn


du kleiner fieser LoD hast dem Happy Koch keine einladung geschickt^^


----------



## Hackseputt (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und ich lasse mich von verrückten Professoren zu einem neuen Nemesis umbauen und werde dan euer fieser gegner!



na und ? meinst du, du überlebst die BAZN Offensive ? selbst wenn du Ragnaros 2.0 wärst kriegste nen dicken Onehit


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> na und ? meinst du, du überlebst die BAZN Offensive ? selbst wenn du Ragnaros 2.0 wärst kriegste nen dicken Onehit


Pah den mach ich mit einer Bratpfanne platt >.<


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Hm diese brennenden Zombies von gestern leben und brennen immer noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. November 2009)

auf pro 7 läuft grad n bericht darüber was passiert wenn plötzlich keine menschen mehr existieren bzw. nicht mehr genug um das ganze infrastrukturzeugs zu warten!


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hm diese brennenden Zombies von gestern leben und brennen immer noch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sry...deine Posts fand ich bisher kein einziges mal lustig.


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auf pro 7 läuft grad n bericht darüber was passiert wenn plötzlich keine menschen mehr existieren bzw. nicht mehr genug um das ganze infrastrukturzeugs zu warten!



Gabs nicht mal sowas ähnliches auf N 24 ?


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Sry...deine Posts fand ich bisher kein einziges mal lustig.



ok ich gebs auf lustig zu sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2009)

Das gabs schon mind. drölfmilliarden mal auf N24, Arte, Phoenix etc. und sogar ausführlich und nicht so plump polemisch...


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> na und ? meinst du, du überlebst die BAZN Offensive ? selbst wenn du Ragnaros 2.0 wärst kriegste nen dicken Onehit


Don't fuck with me! I told youon't fuck with me!


----------



## Hackseputt (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Don't fuck with me! I told youon't fuck with me!



ohhhh welch kreative Antwort....
nein im Ernst du verreckst.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ohhhh welch kreative Antwort....
> nein im Ernst du verreckst.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr werdet noch sehen!


----------



## Hackseputt (27. November 2009)

ja wir werden sehn, den neuaufbau der Welt....
du dagegen wirst sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

Aber ihr müsst mcih beschützen, Kuilleraugen dürfen nicht sterben.... oder?


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aber ihr müsst mcih beschützen, Kuilleraugen dürfen nicht sterben.... oder?


je nachdem.
Falls ich dabei nicht mein Leben Riskiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne scherz, ich hab mir schon immer einen total schmerzvollen Heldentod gewuenscht...
...so von zombies gefressen zu werden...
...ach egal hauptsache ich bekomme Statuen und werde als Held gefeiert


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> je nachdem.
> Falls ich dabei nicht mein Leben Riskiere
> 
> 
> ...



WENN ich sterbe, dann durch zuviel headbangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so von zombies aufgeschlitzt/gefressen werden ist nicht trve :x


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aber ihr müsst mcih beschützen, Kuilleraugen dürfen nicht sterben.... oder?



Du musst jetzt erstmal wahrheitsgemäß sagen, wie alt du wirklich bist, sonst schmeiss ich dich persönlich vor die Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> WENN ich sterbe, dann durch zuviel headbangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich meine so in der art sich in einen Kugelhagel zu stellen um anderen die Flucht zu ermoeglichen^^ 
Du verdammter Feigling solltest nicht vergessen:
Wikinger muessen Ehrenvoll im Kampf sterben, um in den Walhalla zu kommen, und dann ewig lange fi*n Met Saufen und Kaemofen zu koennen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich meine so in der art sich in einen Kugelhagel zu stellen um anderen die Flucht zu ermoeglichen^^
> Du verdammter Feigling solltest nicht vergessen:
> Wikinger muessen Ehrenvoll im Kampf sterben, um in den Walhalla zu kommen, und dann ewig lange fi*n Met Saufen und Kaemofen zu koennen.



dat ding heißt valhall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wikinger sterben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn doch, dann eben um euch zu retten und währenddessen noch 100355674 zombies zu töten^^
so broxigar mäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich meine so in der art sich in einen Kugelhagel zu stellen um anderen die Flucht zu ermoeglichen^^
> Du verdammter Feigling solltest nicht vergessen:
> Wikinger muessen Ehrenvoll im Kampf sterben, um in den Walhalla zu kommen, und dann ewig lange fi*n Met Saufen und Kaemofen zu koennen.



Siehe meinen Post etwas weiter vorn, sieht wohl so Ähnlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dat ding heißt valhall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja ich spreche 3 Sprachen, Deutsch Englisch Russisch da kommt man ein wenig durcheinander^^
Im Russischen  ist es eben anders geschrieben^^


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

12? Der rechner war noch an und steht auf meinem Nachtisch, ich bin aufgew<acht, bin meim nach der Flasche greifen an die Maus gekommen und der Bildschirm hat das thema angezeigt, ich konnte nicht woederstehn...

Ich schwör auf meine toten Hund Ilva!

P.S.: Werden tiere eigentlivch auch  Zombies?*nervös zum hundegrab lins*


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Ich will ein Heldenstatue bekommen dafür das ich nicht von Zombies gefressen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dat ding heißt valhall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stopp!Im englischen Valhall
Im Deutschen:Wallhall.
Doch,sie sterben.Wenn sie im kampfe sterben,werden sie von den Valkyren aufgesammelt und dürfen in Wallhall Tagsüber Kämpfen und Abends kommen die Parties.
Und im Ragnarök kommst du dan als Einherjar mit den Göttern auf den letzten Ritt zurück und bekämpfst das böse,in deinem fall dan mich als Nemesis Projekt ODER ein haufen stinkender Zombies


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 12? Der rechner war noch an und steht auf meinem Nachtisch, ich bin aufgew<acht, bin meim nach der Flasche greifen an die Maus gekommen und der Bildschirm hat das thema angezeigt, ich konnte nicht woederstehn...
> 
> Ich schwör auf meine toten Hund Ilva!
> 
> P.S.: Werden tiere eigentlivch auch  Zombies?*nervös zum hundegrab lins*



hm ich musste ja schohn gegen ein paar Zombie Vögel kämpfen aber ob Hunde auch zu Zombies werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 12? Der rechner war noch an und steht auf meinem Nachtisch, ich bin aufgew<acht, bin meim nach der Flasche greifen an die Maus gekommen und der Bildschirm hat das thema angezeigt, ich konnte nicht woederstehn...
> 
> Ich schwör auf meine toten Hund Ilva!
> 
> P.S.: Werden tiere eigentlivch auch  Zombies?*nervös zum hundegrab lins*



Die Ausreden sind jedenfalls Klasse ^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die Ausreden sind jedenfalls Klasse ^^


Sola sollte Politiker werden xD


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

*freu* Hab heute meinen antizombieanhänger gekaugft : Dastodbringede MiniMini-Pentagramm


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Stopp!Im englischen Valhall
> Im Deutschen:Wallhall.



määh.... englisch is aber kuhler D:


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 12? Der rechner war noch an und steht auf meinem Nachtisch, ich bin aufgew<acht, bin meim nach der Flasche greifen an die Maus gekommen und der Bildschirm hat das thema angezeigt, ich konnte nicht woederstehn...
> 
> Ich schwör auf meine toten Hund Ilva!
> 
> P.S.: Werden tiere eigentlivch auch  Zombies?*nervös zum hundegrab lins*


man man man,immer muss man hier alles erklären,es weiss doch jeder deppele,dass haustiere nur auferstehen wenn du sie auf nem alten Indianerberg beerdingst,allerdings muss da ein uralter zirkel aus steinen sein,nur dann aber auch nur dann erwacht alles wieder zu leben!
dabei weiss es echt jeder...sagt mir bloss nicht ihr wusstet das nicht?


Wenn du die in nen alten Wkingermoor schmeißt,hast du am ende berserker haustiere


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

KEINE AUSREDE! Is echt so! Und wenn ich auf Ilva schwör, dann mein ichs ernst!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wenn du die in nen alten Wkingermoor schmeißt,hast du am ende berserker haustiere



mit hörnern?


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wenn du die in nen alten Wkingermoor schmeißt,hast du am ende berserker haustiere


wenn man mich in nen Moor wirft, und ich da rauskomm, bin ich auch n berserker... das ist gar nicht nett, wesen in ein stinkendes Moor zu werfen....


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man mich in nen Moor wirft, und ich da rauskomm, bin ich auch n berserker... das ist gar nicht nett, wesen in ein stinkendes Moor zu werfen....


Ich rede von toten wesen.
Echt,ihr verblüfft mich.
hab ihr den nicht meine dokumentation:friedhof der Kuscheltiere geguckt?Wo das kleine baby von nem laster überfahrn wird und auf den Indianer Friedhof gebracht wird?
Das war kein film,das war ne doku...-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich rede von toten wesen.
> Echt,ihr verblüfft mich.
> hab ihr den nicht meine dokumentation:friedhof der Kuscheltiere geguckt?Wo das kleine baby von nem laster überfahrn wird und auf den Indianer Friedhof gebracht wird?
> Das war kein film,das war ne doku...-.-



ich hab nur das hörspiel gehört ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab nur das hörspiel gehört ^^


Schäm dich,dokus soll man nicht hören sondern sehen,am besten du kaufst dir den film damit ich reich werde.


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich rede von toten wesen.
> Echt,ihr verblüfft mich.
> hab ihr den nicht meine dokumentation:friedhof der Kuscheltiere geguckt?Wo das kleine baby von nem laster überfahrn wird und auf den Indianer Friedhof gebracht wird?
> Das war kein film,das war ne doku...-.-


Jetzt hast du den ganzen witz versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Schäm dich,dokus soll man nicht hören sondern sehen,am besten du kaufst dir den film damit ich reich werde.



is ja gut 
ich guck ma das ich den film mal gucke^^


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du den ganzen witz versaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiss,das war aber alles geplant^^

Ähm,ich hab ne Idee,lasst uns die Zombies mit Säuren voll sprühen!oder wirs stellen ihnen ne falle:ein riesiges Säurebad


----------



## Hackseputt (27. November 2009)

oder wir fahren über sie drüber. ich bin dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

Ich hätt noch nen Member, der ist alelrdings nicht im Buffedforum. Joachim, 18 Jahre, Goldschmied. Der würd mit amchen. Muss er dafür ins forum?


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Stopp!Im englischen Valhall
> Im Deutschen:Wallhall.



BÄM! Im Deutschen heisst es Wallhalla! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und übrigens das ist nicht Deutsch das ist... ähm naja... die Sprache die Wikinger sprachen...^^

Hmm kann ziemlich gut mit Pfeil+ und Bogen umgehen... vielleicht nützt das wen^^

Meine Gruppe:
Arzt,Koch,Schütze,Bogenschütze (Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Hunde vielleicht...

Unterschlupf: Oberstufe in unserem Dorf, weil:

Insgesamt 5 Gebäude, grosser Hauptplatz, Kirchturm auf dem man Scharfschützen postieren kann, gut verbarrikadier bar und ne Schulküche. Achja bei der Kirche hat es keinen Friedhof!

Vorräte:
Wasser Wasser und noch mals Wasser, Brot Fleisch und Kartoffeln/Bohnen, was Süsses denn das macht bisschen fröhlich und kann auch den Durst ein bisschen senken.

Gegenstände/Kleidung

Stahlkappenschuhe, Handschuhe, Militär-Uniform, Zahnbürste,Armeemesser, Laptop mit dazu gehörigem Ladegerät, Bücher, Vielleicht meine Warhammer, grosser Metallmüll für Barrikaden, Kerzen und streichhölzer/Feuerzeug, Pfannen Töpfe Einmachgläser... Matratze, Decke Kissen.

Diese Personen versuche ich zu retten:

Meine Eltern und meinen Bruder und sonstige Verwandte, meinen besten Freund, (super Schütze)
sonstige Leute die hilfreich sein könnten.


So lasset die Zombies kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (27. November 2009)

sobald wir mehr ressoursen haben, können wir euch entweder da rausholen, oder eure Position zu nem Außenposten umbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> sobald wir mehr ressoursen haben, können wir euch entweder da rausholen, oder eure Position zu nem Außenposten umbauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die schaffen das sicher alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

Wasser. Wasser. Wasser bring ich mit. Reicht ein großes auto+ anhänger? Und wohin überhaupt? Geht auch Eistee? Soll ich teebeutel, Salz und Zucker mitbringen.


----------



## vollmi (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wasser. Wasser. Wasser bring ich mit. Reicht ein großes auto+ anhänger? Und wohin überhaupt? Geht auch Eistee? Soll ich teebeutel, Salz und Zucker mitbringen.



Wasser? Bring Bier! Komm nackt.

mfG René


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

ich bin 12


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wasser. Wasser. Wasser bring ich mit. Reicht ein großes auto+ anhänger? Und wohin überhaupt? Geht auch Eistee? Soll ich teebeutel, Salz und Zucker mitbringen.


Eistee nicht gut.
Da muss man immer aufs Wc xD und es ist nicht sehr durstloeschend


*Verpasst Vollmi einen virtuellen Kinnhacken*
Ich hasse solche Leute -.-+


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> BÄM! Im Deutschen heisst es Wallhalla!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walhall

Also okay ich schließe mich euch auch an.
Postivies für die gruppe:
Kann tolle Kampfkünste--->die Nahkämpfe helfen nicht wirklich gegen zombies denke ich aber bewegungen,schnelligkeit usw.
waffenerfahrung
waffenarsenal
Biete das ganze Haus an+hinterhof(haben noch nachbarn in dem Haus abgeriegelt wegen störenfrieden^^),meine nachbarn können wir alle den zombies zum fraß vorwerfen oder als ablenk methoden oder was auch immer.
Hab die Treppen schon varribikadiert,aber kann euch trtozdem reinlassen durch einen trick.
Von dem haus hat man guten überblick,wir haben im notfall nen dach oben
ausserdem gibts es ne autobahn hier+brücken,die man sprengen kann oder wo man stützpunkte bauen könnte.
Ausserdem gibt es hier auch Bahngleisen.regional und S-bahn.
Also bin ich hier recht sicher,keiner kommt hier raus oder rein^^



Vorräte gibt es hier genug.Hab meine Macht auf die ganzen Häuserblocks hier ausgedehnt,hab also alle in nen Keller gestopft..vll brauch ich die ja noch.

Auto mit stoßstange+2 anhänger von meinem vater vorhanden.
Lastwagen von nachbarn auch,bei bedarf nehmen wir es uns mit gewalt.

5 Minuten fußweg gibt es auch noch ein Krankenhaus.Also medikamente usw kriegen wir auch.


----------



## vollmi (27. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich bin 12



Ups...


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wasser? Bring Bier! Komm nackt.
> 
> mfG René



omg BÄM Headshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ups...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ups...



Glaub ihr nicht!


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

Soll ich in meinem Geburstag einblenden lassen?


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Zombies abzuschlachten ist lw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. November 2009)

dann such dir ne mebod


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> dann such dir ne mebod



was ist ne mebod ?


----------



## TheGui (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich bin 12


ok das erklärt einiges im RP thread...


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> was ist ne mebod ?



glaub diese Banane aus den D.I.B. Comics...


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

Genau! Mach bitte mal ne Guid, was passiert, wenn chucky und Meod die Weltherrschaft holen wollen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ok das erklärt einiges im RP thread...


muss mich leider auch anschliessen - im Rp thread wird absolut nicht lorekonformes absurdes Rollenspiel getrieben, dass nur von ein Paar Jugendlichen (U.A Artherk) am Leben gehalten wird, die ihre supercoole Geschichte erzaehlen.
Ich erinnere mich in der Verlaufs-Geschichte gabs wenigstens ein wenig sinn, auch wenn mein Charakter dort genauso schwachsinnig war^^

Btt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Jabaa schrieb:


> *eine explsoion erscheint und eine druckwelle fegt alle angreifer von sich weg*
> *als sich die rauchwolke verzieht steht der todesritter immer noch da und um ihn herum verschwindet eis*
> *diese rüstung ist stärker als stahl und trotzdem passt sie sich jeder bewegung an und ist dazu stabil genug um euch zu ignorieren*
> *macht fats einen schritt und plötzlich läuft er mit übermenshclichen geschwindigkeiten*
> ...



bei solchen beiträgen auch kein wunder ...


EDIT: aber dann jetzt auch genug ot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei solchen beiträgen auch kein wunder ...


pff wie du hier einfach ins ot driftest, unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff wie du hier einfach ins ot driftest, unglaublich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin da meister drin...und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin da meister drin...und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in sowas würd ich kein meister sein wollen, ot schreiben und spammen ist einfach nur kacke :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in sowas würd ich kein meister sein wollen, ot schreiben und spammen ist einfach nur kacke :<




ja, ok, ot ist echt kacke :< du hast recht


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja, ok, ot ist echt kacke :< du hast recht


ich drück bei dir nochma ein auge zu von wegen pm unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich drück bei dir nochma ein auge zu von wegen pm unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



puh....hatte schon angst das du mich nichtmehr mögen würdest :<
aber dann is ja gut =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> puh....hatte schon angst das du mich nichtmehr mögen würdest :<


du würdest mir zutrauen dich nicht mehr zu mögen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dafür schuldest du mir n paar zombiekills


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du würdest mir zutrauen dich nicht mehr zu mögen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war ja nicht böse gemeint, ich hatte halt nur angst :<
ok, du kriegst die ersten 10 die wir sehen k?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war ja nicht böse gemeint, ich hatte halt nur angst :<
> ok, du kriegst die ersten 10 die wir sehen k?


nevaaa wunt to luse yaa

kk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nevaaa wunt to luse yaa



luv ya mah schadzüüü


----------



## LordofDemons (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> luv ya mah schadzüüü


*erschießt Brille und Lachmannn*

Es tut mir leid ihnen wurde anscheinend das hirn entfernt sie waren schon so gut wie zombifiziert 

*pfeiffend weitergeh*


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *erschießt Brille und Lachmannn*
> 
> Es tut mir leid ihnen wurde anscheinend das hirn entfernt sie waren schon so gut wie zombifiziert
> 
> *pfeiffend weitergeh*



WAÁs háSt dÚ däén fÜár éiiN prOblEm?


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

richtig so, lod


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

ohhhh fuck...jetz killen die sich schon gegenseitig....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Jeden Tag? Das wäre ja erträglich gewesen
> 
> LoD hat Post :>
> 
> ...


Seit wann benutz die Deutsche Bundeswehr M16 ? wenn ich das richtig erkenne? ich dachte die Benutzt G36? ^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ohhhh fuck...jetz killen die sich schon gegenseitig....


weniger arbeit fuer uns, ne?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weniger arbeit fuer uns, ne?


dann hast du aber keinen großen killcounter!!!111


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weniger arbeit fuer uns, ne?



waren wir nicht alle verbündete? :O


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> waren wir nicht alle verbündete? :O


oh.
Mist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oh.
> Mist.



super, jetzt hat lod mir die hälfte meines gehirns rausgeschossen und euch fällt erst JETZT auf das wir ja verbündete sind ... -.-"


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find ich lustig.


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

ich auch. Ich entwerfe übrigens ernsthaft an ner BAZN- Fahne, Buffedlogo mit BAZN schriftzug anstelle von Buffed. Ich überleg mir nur ob nicht stadt blau-weiß schwarz-rot passender wäre...


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> schwarz-rot passender wäre...


Gute idee
dafuer. Ich hasse Blau mitlerweile^^


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

Wir brauchen noch ein Motto und sowas. Ich bin für :

Für seine Nudeligkeit!

oder

Immer wenn ich Hunger habe, schau ich mir ein Zombie an.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Chaaaaaaaaarge!

oder

Frostschooock!

oder FOR PONY

oder 

Gebrotet!

oder

Phew Phew Lazerguns

oder 

Im namen des Wiesel Quiesel!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

ich bin immernoch für asator!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

don't eat us pl0x, we don't have brains gnaaaah


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

lol wir 3 posten im selben Moment^^ 



Grüne schrieb:


> don't eat us pl0x, we don't have brains gnaaaah


Und der ist auch geil^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> don't eat us pl0x, *we don't have brains* gnaaaah



auf manche trifft das hier schon zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Und nun die entscheidung: Was fuer eine Hymne schlagt ihr vor? Es muss passen, und nicht einfach ein lied sein, das ihr moegt (Nein Lachmann, auch wenn ich das lied liebe, Bring us Pints of Beer passt bei bestem WIllen nicht!)



hm... TMNT ... nein
Pinky und Brain...nein
Darwing Duck...ne



Wie waers mit Friede sei mit dir (Apokalyptische Reiter)


> Friede sei mit dir Mein Freund in Ewigkeit
> Doch es gilt zu streiten, stehe bereit
> Ziehe mit uns, du schenkst den Sieg
> K?mpf f?r eine Welt die das Leben verdient
> ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und nun die entscheidung: Was fuer eine Hymne schlagt ihr vor? Es muss passen, und nicht einfach ein lied sein, das ihr moegt (Nein Lachmann, auch wenn ich das lied liebe, Bring us Pints of Beer passt bei bestem WIllen nicht!)


von den excrementory grindfuckers (halb und halb) der refrain passt

Hier spritzt das
Blut! Blut! Buttgereit! Blut! Buttgereit! Blut!
Hier spritzt das
Blut! Blut! Buttgereit! Blut! Buttgereit! Blut!
Gebraten, roh oder flambiert
feurig scharf, süss sauer serviert
Ob jung, ob alt, ob groß, ob klein
Halb und halb, das muß schon sein
Blut! Blut! Buttgereit! Blut! Buttgereit! Blut!
Hier spritzt das
Blut! Blut! Buttgereit! Blut! Bluttgereit! Blut!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und nun die entscheidung: Was fuer eine Hymne schlagt ihr vor? Es muss passen, und nicht einfach ein lied sein, das ihr moegt (Nein Lachmann, auch wenn ich das lied liebe, Bring us Pints of Beer passt bei bestem WIllen nicht!)



:<
dann eben vodka oder wooden pints 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüne schrieb:


> von den excrementory grundfuckers der refrain passt



<333

hmm....oder 
von týr - by the sword in my hand \m/


EDIT:
battle song von ensiferum würde auch noch gut passen^^


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Also was Hmynenhaftes...hmmm.......

I'm on a boat cover von goatmill,kenn den sänger drake tulloh wirklich von meinem ami aufenthalt^^




und das ist die originall version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU&feature=fvst


edit:kp wieso man das obere video nicht sieht,aber hier nochmal:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unDEFM9tWLg


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

Oder



The trooper würde auch gut passen


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Und jetzt will ich mitglied sein bei eurer Zombie gruppe ,hab ja geschrieben was ich so alles da hab


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und jetzt will ich mitglied sein bei eurer Zombie gruppe ,hab ja geschrieben was ich so alles da hab


pff du willst...
das heisst "dürfte ich bitte mitglied sein bei eurer zombie gruppe"
also selbst bei einer zombieapokalypse sollte noch ein rest höflichkeit vorhanden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Nehmt ihr mich den "bitte bitte bitte(genug bitte brille?)" auf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Ich bin dafuer!


oder 


Vanth schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich den "bitte bitte bitte(genug bitte brille?)" auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, wir brauchen keine Stiefellecker. Zu viele Bitte.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Pf...werd ich halt alleine überleben,hab ja gefangene die ich mit zombies kämpfen lassen kann!
Gladiatoren kämpfe ftw


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

Stimmt genau, Dragon1. P.S.: Ich hab im Gruppenforum nen Fred aufgemacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Swashbuckle - Cruise Ship Terror
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0AmDt15gug

Manowar - Warriors of the World united
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfZBMQoNxJM

Legion of the Damned - Undead Stillborn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imebawqf1sc...feature=related

Equilibrium - Unbesiegt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO8-iYzG5FE

Týr - By the Sword in my Hand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH0y3_-jX3o...feature=related

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZlDZPYzfm4

Municipal Waste - Unleash the Bastards
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFgi7yCxhOQ

Gama Bomb - Zombie Brew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUhzYU7LS5Y

Ensiferum - Battle Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioWDijQ2Enw

Korpiklaani - Hunting Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yM3XJZDV0Y

Rob Zombie - Superbeast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aaWAWhleCs

so!
da war jetzt aber was ordentliches als unsere hymne dabei!


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PTcAUt_l_o ned vergessen


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

!!!



0 votes^^


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

jop. obwohl... ob die zombies uns dann bezahlen önnen...


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

ich mach mir eine einmann zombieantiterroreinheit mit dem namen 
MUZRUB!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich mach mir eine einmann zombieantiterroreinheit mit dem namen
> MUZRUB!



mürrische unterernäherte zebra reiber unterm bus?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich mach mir eine einmann zombieantiterroreinheit mit dem namen
> MUZRUB!


sehr einfallsreich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sehr einfallsreich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bist du der einzige der den witz versteht?  falls du ihn den verstehst


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> bist du der einzige der den witz versteht?  falls du ihn den verstehst


burzum rückwärts...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> bist du der einzige der den witz versteht?  falls du ihn den verstehst



is schon angekommen^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Wie waers mit 

4 votes (Konkurenzloser erster im moment)


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> burzum rückwärts...


naja aber war eher auf das "einmann....." zeugs bezogen,burzum besteht ja auch nur aus einer person  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja egal scheiß witz

darf ich den jetzt der gruppe beitreten?hab gute freizeit beschäftigungen hier


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

nich schlecht. Ich nehme meine stimme in LFP zurück und gebe sie deinem Lied, dragon1


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie waers mit


gefällt


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

ich biete noch was an:


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

3 stimmen


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gefällt


also 3 votes?


Jeder gibt eine stimme ab, umfrage gilt bis heute 24 Uhr

Falls wer meinung aendert, schreiben, und die leute die das Video gepostet haben editieren um


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

bin auch für das was dragon gepostet hat^^
das hat was


auch wenn ich gern was von finntroll,trollfest,korpiklaani,swashbuckle oder meshugga hätte D:


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auch wenn ich gern was von finntroll,trollfest,korpiklaani,swashbuckle oder meshugga hätte D:


Die kommen dann, wenn wir den Sieg feiern


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die kommen dann, wenn wir den Sieg feiern



gut...dann kümmert ihr euch um die kampf musik und ich bring euch was für die gute stimmung nach dem sieg ^^
*seine trollfest,finntroll,alestorm,swashbuckle,J.B.O und knorkator sammlung hervorhol*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
korpiklaani vergessen^^


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

Glaub mir, in den langen jahren, weden wir dein Zeugf oftgenug singen... Wie viele Steichhölzer brauchen wir eig so pro Nase?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wie viele Steichhölzer brauchen wir eig so pro Nase?


wie viele passen denn in eine rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(füße hoch, der kam flach)


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Glaub mir, in den langen jahren, weden wir dein Zeugf oftgenug singen... Wie viele Steichhölzer brauchen wir eig so pro Nase?


over 9thousand


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gut...dann kümmert ihr euch um die kampf musik und ich bring euch was für die gute stimmung nach dem sieg ^^
> *seine trollfest,finntroll,alestorm,swashbuckle,J.B.O und *knorkator* sammlung hervorhol*
> 
> 
> ...




Wir werden ist nicht gerade aufbauend, oder???


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wir werden ist nicht gerade aufbauend, oder???



dann eben alter mann oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die haben genug partey lieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann eben alter mann oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

kleine, nicht ernstgemeinte frage um die Langeweile zu vertreiben: 
Welchen Anime oder Filmcharakter wuerdet ihr am liebsten in dieser Welt haben, wenn zombies die Welt angreifen?
Nicht vergessen, wenn ihr z.b Orochimaru herholt killt er uns alle^^ Und ein Zorro- Zombie ist sehr gefaerlich (im nahkamo kann er infiziert werden und dann gute nacht)
Alucard wuerde di Zombies zwar entsorgen, aber uns auch

Meine wahl faellt aus Seras Victoria^^


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

Dieser Typ mit den Handschuhen und Knarren aus Hellsing.

EDIT: Walter mein ich


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kleine, nicht ernstgemeinte frage um die Langeweile zu vertreiben:
> Welchen Anime oder Filmcharakter wuerdet ihr am liebsten in dieser Welt haben, wenn zombies die Welt angreifen?
> Nicht vergessen, wenn ihr z.b Orochimaru herholt killt er uns alle^^ Und ein Zorro- Zombie ist sehr gefaerlich (im nahkamo kann er infiziert werden und dann gute nacht)
> Alucard wuerde di Zombies zwar entsorgen, aber uns auch
> ...


Vegeta!oder doch Sephiroth?oder den krassesten ZOHAN!


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Typ mit den Handschuhen und Knarren aus Hellsing.


ja Walter ist auch cool^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kleine, nicht ernstgemeinte frage um die Langeweile zu vertreiben:
> Welchen Anime oder Filmcharakter wuerdet ihr am liebsten in dieser Welt haben, wenn zombies die Welt angreifen?
> Nicht vergessen, wenn ihr z.b Orochimaru herholt killt er uns alle^^ Und ein Zorro- Zombie ist sehr gefaerlich (im nahkamo kann er infiziert werden und dann gute nacht)
> Alucard wuerde di Zombies zwar entsorgen, aber uns auch
> ...



der verein aus elfenlied..ehh....lucy?
und hmm....afro samurai xD


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

Nachtschatten und Geisterlicht aus meinem Eigenen Manga! 2 Mädchen, Nachtschatten hat lange schwarze Haare und trägt immer schwarz, haut im Nahkampf mit 2 Schwertern übel rein , wirkt schwarze Magie und gerät sehr sehr leicht in Blutrausch. Geisterlicht ist das genaue Gegenteil immer ruhig, ausgeglichen, hat troz jugend lange weiße Haare, wirkt weiße (Täuschungs)magie, hat außerdem einen Bogen. Beide können sich in Vögel (Rabe und weiße Eule) und Katzen (Panther und weißer Tiger) verwandeln. Beide kämpfen für das Gute und machen pööööhhhse Aua.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nachtschatten und Geisterlicht aus meinem Eigenen Manga! 2 Mädchen, Nachtschatten hat lange schwarze Haare und trägt immer schwarz, haut im Nahkampf mit 2 Schwertern übel rein , wirkt schwarze Magie und gerät sehr sehr leicht in Blutrausch. Geisterlicht ist das genaue Gegenteil immer ruhig, ausgeglichen, hat troz jugend lange weiße Haare, wirkt weiße (Täuschungs)magie, hat außerdem einen Bogen. Beide können sich in Vögel (Rabe und weiße Eule) und Katzen (Panther und weißer Tiger) verwandeln. Beide kämpfen für das Gute und machen pööööhhhse Aua.


haha nahkaempfer-.-
Ein kleiner kratzer, und schon haben wir 2 Verfolgerinnen, eine die uns zerhacken will und einer die uns mit Pfeilen vollspickt


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

Ich hab ja das Ende von der Geschichte nicht ausgeplaudert, außerdem ist Geisterlicht eine Fernkämpferin.Und Nachtschatten notfalls auch.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab ja das Ende von der Geschichte nicht ausgeplaudert, außerdem ist Geisterlicht eine Fernkämpferin.Und Nachtschatten notfalls auch.


Ich kenne leute wie dich-.-
Die plaudern dich den ganzen tag zu, welche genialen coolen charaktere sie in ihrem buch oder comics machen werden, und haben dann keine zeit es aufzuschreiben, bzw das ergebniss wird ein *Supercoole?r Typ/Frau macht alles nieder*

nicht persoenlich gemeint, aber das ist einfach doof.


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

öhm... am ende verrecken beide...


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> öhm... am ende verrecken beide...


na dann ist gut^^
aber allein die Namen der beiden sind total 0815, also was soll man da erwarten.


BTT


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> BTT



ZOMBIES!


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ZOMBIES!


Mann hast du mich erschrocken!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mann hast du mich erschrocken!



ich bin so evil,phöse und dark
har har har


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

> originalitaet



hö???


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> hö???



er meint das die namen ein bisschen 0815 wirken, so standard halt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

ich musst mir iwie grad vorstellen, lachmann schreit so ZOMBIEEE...ARGLGLGLG... braiiinzzzzz 
xD


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> hö???


ach ka wie ich sagen soll, es ist halt 08/15


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich musst mir iwie grad vorstellen, lachmann schreit so ZOMBIEEE...ARGLGLGLG... braiiinzzzzz
> xD



:O
wieso muss eigentlich immer ich sterben? :<


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

/vote 4 Murlocapokalypseueberlebensguide!




DER schrieb:


> :O
> wieso muss eigentlich immer ich sterben? :<


Du hast doch gesagt, du sorgst fuer spass. und was lann lustiger sein als

"Omg sie haben Lachmann getoetet"
"Ihr verdammten Schweine"

zu schreien


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /vote 4 Murlocapokalypseueberlebensguide!


RwlRwlRwlRwl RwlRwlRwlRwl


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du hast doch gesagt, du sorgst fuer spass. und was lann lustiger sein als
> 
> "Omg sie haben Lachmann getoetet"
> "Ihr verdammten Schweine"
> ...



das ganze können wir dann aber auch nur einmal machen -.-"


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ganze können wir dann aber auch nur einmal machen -.-"


och das wärs wert


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ganze können wir dann aber auch nur einmal machen -.-"


das ist der spass wert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Brille:


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> och das wärs wert



immer alle auf den armen lachmann :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Brille:


genau das hör ich grad xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> genau das hör ich grad xD



i am more than a man
more than a fish
but i´m not aquaman xD


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

no Queen like Aquamen!



Grüne schrieb:


> genau das hör ich grad xD


ich versteh nicht wie ich dich frueher nicht moegen konnte^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> no Queen like Aquamen!



achso...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht wie ich dich frueher nicht moegen konnte^^


same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, bin mal meinem titel nachkommen, also schreibt nich zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> same here
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



iiihhh rl :x

naja bin auch ma eben duschen, also in diesem sinne
ZOMBIIIIEEEEES...braaiaiaaiaians


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

und ich bin mal verfluchte hausaufgaben machen^^ Kann mir wer sagen, ob bei einer Charakteristik auch die Aeussere erscheinung wichtig ist?


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Kommt mich mal einer abholen?Mich greifen zombies an und...obwohl ich weiss nicthmal obs zombies sind...können auch menschen sein...
ach egal ich muss ischer gehen:alle töten!


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

Kommt mich mal einer abholen?Mich greifen zombies an und...obwohl ich weiss nicthmal obs zombies sind...können auch menschen sein...
ach egal ich muss ischer gehen:alle töten!


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

wo biste?


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Warnung: Bisher nur 4 Stimmen wegen der Hymne abgegeben! Abstimmung endet um 24 Uhr heute!
---
Stimmen:
Sabaton - Back in Control: 4/4
---


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kleine, nicht ernstgemeinte frage um die Langeweile zu vertreiben:
> Welchen Anime oder Filmcharakter wuerdet ihr am liebsten in dieser Welt haben, wenn zombies die Welt angreifen?
> Nicht vergessen, wenn ihr z.b Orochimaru herholt killt er uns alle^^ Und ein Zorro- Zombie ist sehr gefaerlich (im nahkamo kann er infiziert werden und dann gute nacht)
> *Alucard wuerde di Zombies zwar entsorgen, aber uns auch*
> ...



hm ich bin trotzdem für Alucard

Edit: oder Lucy aus Elfenlied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (28. November 2009)

fragt sich gerade warum hier so ne große rechte gesinnung rumtreibt ?

Oder will man abstreiten das Burzum NSBM ist ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> fragt sich gerade warum hier so ne große rechte gesinnung rumtreibt ?
> 
> Oder will man abstreiten das Burzum NSBM ist ?



wtf?
wer hat hier gesagt das burzum NSBM ist?

EDIT:
hoppla
meinte wer hat hier abgestritten das burzum NSBM ist :x
varg vikernes ist auf jedenfall rechts gesinnt


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> fragt sich gerade warum hier so ne große rechte gesinnung rumtreibt ?


bitte was??


----------



## Makalvian (28. November 2009)

1994 wurde Vikernes wegen des Mordes an Aarseth, Brandstiftung an mehreren norwegischen Kirchen sowie des Besitzes von Sprengstoffen zu 21 Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt und wandte sich immer mehr der rechtsextremen Szene zu. Für den sich vor allem in Osteuropa großer Beliebtheit erfreuenden neonazistischen Flügel des Black Metal, den &#8222;National Socialist Black Metal&#8220; (NSBM), ist Vikernes zur Symbolfigur und Burzum zu einer Band mit Kultstatus geworden.

Quelle :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burzum

Normalerweise wird davon ausgegangen das Varg zwar keinen Rechten Texte in seine Lieder einbaut aber er dennoch ein Rechte Gesinnung hat ... Wie er offen in meheren Interview betont hat bezug nehme ich auf die True Norwegian Black metal Documentary von einem Norwegischen Fernsehsender die findet man auch auf Youtube.

Auf genug Seiten vor diesem Thread sah man das einige User auf Burzum Bezug nahmen deswegen meine Frage auf eine rechte Gesinnung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

schön und gut....aber ich frag mich grade wie du da drauf kommst das hier ne rechte gesinnung herrchen würde


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

ich kenne den wiki artikel von burzum/varg...
aber hat hier bitte wer abgestritten, dass er rechts ist?
und wer hat hier ne rechte gesinnung


----------



## Makalvian (28. November 2009)

Ich schreibe niemanden direkt eine rechte Gesinnung zu das kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich niemanden von euch persönlich kenne...
Wenn aber die Musik von gerade Burzum von meheren Usern gepostet wird , was die Musik eines solchen Menschen ist , ist das nahe zu legen das man diese Meinung vertritt ... oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> *Wenn aber die Musik von gerade Burzum von meheren Usern gepostet wird* , was die Musik eines solchen Menschen ist , ist das nahe zu legen das man diese Meinung vertritt ... oder etwa nicht ?


hab ich irgendwas verpasst? O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Ich schreibe niemanden direkt eine rechte Gesinnung zu das kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich niemanden von euch persönlich kenne...
> Wenn aber die Musik von gerade Burzum von meheren Usern gepostet wird , was die Musik eines solchen Menschen ist , ist das nahe zu legen das man diese Meinung vertritt ... oder etwa nicht ?



ehmm....
vanth hatte einen kleinen wortwitz mit burzum gemacht, mehr nicht


----------



## Makalvian (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich irgendwas verpasst? O_o



Also du kannst gerne den "Eure Youtube-Lieblinge" und "Was hört ihr gerade " Thread durchgehen da sind von meheren Usern Posts, wo sich Positiv über Burzum geäußert wird und Videos von ihn gepostet werden. Desweitern findest du darin auch z.b. noch Sachen zu ähnlichen. Wenn ich dieses in einem öffentlichen Forum wo jeder einsehen kann, dadurch auch jünger Leute. Diese dazu kein Hintergrundwissen haben und somit nicht mit der Materie umgehen können. Ist so etwas fast schon traurig und bei so etwas ist selbst das Wortspiel zuviel das es fast schon eine Billigung darstellt.


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

WARNUNG! 

In 15 Minuten endet die Umfrage Zur BAZN- Schlachtshymne! Bisher wurden 4 Stimmen abgegeben!


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2009)

Soll ich Burzum sagen? ;D

Ganz ehrlich?? is doch scheiss egal, welche Gesinnung der hat oder?
Solang die Liedtexte im rahmen bleiben isses immer noch Musik.
Würde Landser ( ums ma auf die Spitze zu treiben ) nich so schlechte musik mit schlechten Texten machen würde, würd ichs auch hören.

was stehtn zur auswahl Sola? kB 20 seiten nachzulesen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warnung: Bisher nur 4 Stimmen wegen der Hymne abgegeben! Abstimmung endet um 24 Uhr heute!
> ---
> Stimmen:
> *Sabaton - Back in Control: 4/4*
> ---



^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2009)

Ok  das würde ganz gut passen ^^

also : 

Sabaton - Back in Control

uhh ich seh grade, die machen ja nur so tolle Lieder  ;D


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMN6CuB6R1c...player_embedded führt mit 4 stimmen^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2009)

Punkt 1urzum verändert jedesmal seine ansichten.
In nem letzten Interview hat er noch positiv über israel geredet aufeinmal.
Er selber hat sich vor kurzem auch gegen das 3.reich und natzionalsozialisten gestellt.
Allerdings sei er immer noch rassistisch.
Und seine "nazi" gesinnung hielt eh nur kurz und auch nur im Knast

Punkt 2:was ist den rechts bei dir?

Punkt 3:Und trotzdem werde ich Burzum weiter hören,genau wie das neue album im april oder märz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genauso wie ich andere Black Metal bands hören werde


Und ja ich streite ab das Burzum und Varg rechts sind,allerdings nicht das Varg Rassist ist.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> wo biste?


Bin in Berlin.Ich sende euch ein genáues signal mit koordinaten etc!


----------



## Bader1 (29. November 2009)

In Berlin wimmelts nur so von Zombies-.-


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

*in den vwbus steih und schonmal Tommy gun laden und Boy Floyd's .45 in den Ärmel vom Lerderkleid steck* Bin schon unterweg.. kann allerdings dauern, wohn bei Stuttgart, kann ich auf dem weg gleich den rest einsammeln, ich hab genug platz


----------



## H2OTest (29. November 2009)

schnell enn heli vom der bundeswehr einsack*ich bin schneller da*und mit größerer bewaffnung


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

ok.
Soll ich mal aufzählen, wass wir so an waffen brauchen könnten?


----------



## Makalvian (29. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Punkt 1urzum verändert jedesmal seine ansichten.
> In nem letzten Interview hat er noch positiv über israel geredet aufeinmal.
> Er selber hat sich vor kurzem auch gegen das 3.reich und natzionalsozialisten gestellt.
> Allerdings sei er immer noch rassistisch.
> ...



edit: bevor ist es vergesse der Verfassungsschutzbericht 2003 wo Burzum im zusammenhang in Abschnitt 3.2 erwähnt wird 

http://www.verfassungsschutz.thueringen.de...extremismus.htm

die Seite zu Nsbm auf Wiki

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Socialist_Black_Metal

noch einmal Wapedia, obwohl man dies eher nicht alzu verlässliche Seite sehen sollte. Aber es zeigt generell wie groß die Zuweisung Burzums zum Nsbm ist. Selbst wenn Varg keine rechte Gesinnung mehr hat und diese Verurteilt, wird er immer noch als ihr Vorzeigebild darstehen und sie werden sich damit identifizieren. Ich denke dies kann man auch mit dem besten Beispiel Böhse Onkelz vereinen. Obwohl diese nur in den jugen Jahren eine durchaus Rechte Gesinnung hatten und sie später von eben dieser Abgewendet haben. Sind und waren sie immer noch ein großes Auffangbecken für Rechtsradikale , dies sah man auf fast jedem Konzert. Und man kann es heute auch noch gut genug sehen, wenn man ein Enkelz Konzert besucht.

http://wapedia.mobi/de/Burzum

wie gesagt noch einmal es ist mir wirklich egal was du in deiner Frezeit für Musik hörst und ob du ihre Meinung vertritst. Ich habe es nur nicht gern wenn eine Band denen ein eben solches Gedankengut zugeschreiben ( zurecht oder zu unrecht) wird, dieses im öffentlichen Forum gepostet wird.

Die Debatte ob Burzum wirklich rechts sind oder nicht ist mir auch relativ egal, sie werden von Medien, Menschen und sogar von dem Staat in diesem zusammenhang genannt.


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Ich schreibe niemanden direkt eine rechte Gesinnung zu das kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich niemanden von euch persönlich kenne...
> Wenn aber die Musik von gerade Burzum von meheren Usern gepostet wird , was die Musik eines solchen Menschen ist , ist das nahe zu legen das man diese Meinung vertritt ... oder etwa nicht ?



Verpiss dich. Hier gehts um zombies und nicht darum, anderen nen scheiss vorzuwerfen, sie seien angeblich rechts. So n schwachfug, und OT auch noch. 


Soladra schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMN6CuB6R1c...player_embedded führt mit 4 stimmen^^


Mit 5 Stimmen gewonnen


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

juhu! *auswendig lern*


----------



## Bader1 (29. November 2009)

Das Lied is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

ja, aber so tief wie der komm ich nicht nunter und hoch gesungen klingts scheiße -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ja, aber so tief wie der komm ich nicht nunter und hoch gesungen klingts scheiße -.-



das muss einfach von tief aus dem körper kommen^^
mhh...der corpsegrinder hatte das glaub ich mal auf youtube in nem viedeo erklärt wie man einfach sehr tief singen/growlen kann, und dabei hat er noch dieter bohlen beleidigt xD


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

... meine normale Singstimme ist A-Dur...


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ... meine normale Singstimme ist A-Dur...



mhh....^^
dann wird das wohl nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (29. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Verpiss dich. Hier gehts um zombies und nicht darum, anderen nen scheiss vorzuwerfen, sie seien angeblich rechts. So n schwachfug, und OT auch noch.
> 
> Mit 5 Stimmen gewonnen



Nein das kannst du gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich kann mich nicht erinnern mit dem posten von Nsbm-Material angefangen zu haben.

Aber da du dies ja gerne dudelst, kannst du ja gerne darüber hinwegsehen. Vieliecht gründest du noch ein Extra-Gruppe so vonwegen "Ich mag Rechtsradikales Gedankengut".

genauso wie es vorher steht nicht dieser Thread dieses Forum !

Aber da hier wohl wirklich lieber der Wortwitz im Vordergrund steht und der Sinn oder sogar den Gedankenden eines Mensch bei seinen Posts außer acht gelassen wird. Ist es einfach schon fast lächerlich...


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aERkL8JPV5w des?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Nein das kannst du gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt aber mal halblang.
hier in diesem thread hat niemand was von burzum gepostet sondern nur einen kleinen wortwitz gemacht.
wenn jetzt in irgendeinem anderen thread irgendwer was von burzum postet warum hat dann hier jemand ne rechte gesinnung?


@ soladra
nene, ich such gleich nochma nach dem video das ich meine^^


EDIT:
burzum ist kein NSBM ... varg vikernes ist auch kein nazi sondern rassist
EDIT2: varg hat eh einen an der klatsche


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Nein das kannst du gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hey, jetzt mal im ernst, hier gehts darum, Zombiehirn möglichst größzügig auf dem Fußboden zu verteilen und nicht, irgendwelche Politik durchzukauen, diie ich schon durch hab und in der Schule erst in 2 jahren hab.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Aber da du dies ja gerne dudelst, kannst du ja gerne darüber hinwegsehen. Vieliecht gründest du noch ein Extra-Gruppe so vonwegen "Ich mag Rechtsradikales Gedankengut".


alter kratz dir ma den sand aus der m***** o_O


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie man einfach sehr tief singen/growlen kann, und dabei hat er noch dieter bohlen beleidigt xD


NEED



Soladra schrieb:


> ... meine normale Singstimme ist A-Dur...


Und meine Normale Singstimme ist Feuerwehrautosirene >.<


Makalvian, du bist einfach nur peinlich.
Wie die alte Oma von nebenan, "Blabla! Zu meiner Zeit blublub!"
Man redet etwas davon, wie man in einem Spiel einen Nazi mit ner Sniper gelegt hat, die hoert nur das wort "Nazi" und beginnt wieder mit ihrem scheiss.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

hier das mit dieter bohlen und growlen



hier redet er über wow xD


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

MUHAHAHAHAH! dragon1, made my day! Stimmbruch ist  ne sau, was?

EDIT: Kann man den untertitel lesen?


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> MUHAHAHAHAH! dragon1, made my day! Stimmbruch ist  ne sau, was?


Schon hinter mir. Unt trotzdem taugt meine Stimme nichts *seufz*


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

... oh... sry


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ... oh... sry


Kp. Ich hoere sowieso viel lieber Musik als sie selber zu machen. Und wenn ich Gitarre lernen werde muss ich nicht extra singen koennen. (Vorraussichtliches datum, an dem ich zu lernen beginne: Morgen. Und zwar jedes mal wenn mich wer fragt)


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

so aber mal genug ot!

mal ne neue frage^^
wenn ihr in den nahkapmf gegen die zombies gezwungen werdet, was würdet ihr für eine waffe nehmen?
ich würde versuchen mich mit einen langen metallrohr oder einem langen messer/machete zu verteidigen^
eine axt ist einfach nicht effektiv genug und nen hammer ist auch nicht effektiv genug


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

5.0 dose, wenn man dem ärzte video glauben darf *g*


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

Ich würd mich mit ner riesenmakrele vderteidigen^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so aber mal genug ot!
> 
> mal ne neue frage^^
> wenn ihr in den nahkapmf gegen die zombies gezwungen werdet, was würdet ihr für eine waffe nehmen?
> ...


Pistole aus der naehe abfeuern. Also meine Glock 17


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Pistole aus der naehe abfeuern. Also meine Glock 17



ehmm^^ vergessen dazu zu schreiben, ich meinte nur nakkampf waffen


@ brille
loooooooooooooooooool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt hab ich das erst verstanden xD


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

mit dem Japanischem Schwert aus dem Fantasy shop, halt entsprechend scharf geschliffen, ist gut 0.75 Meter  lang und dabei so leicht, dass ich ( kleines schwaches mädel) es locker mit einer hand führen kann.

Edit: Grad mal Growlen probiert... Ist gar ned mal sos schwer, find ich...


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

hm...eine mooeglichst leichte einhandaxt und ein Holzschild?


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

hmmm.. glaub ned das ne einhandaxgt das wahre ist... wie wärs mit nem Hackbeil? das wäre graaaaausam!


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> das wäre graaaaausam!


davon halt ich nichts. ich bin fuer Prazisionsarbeit.
Also ein Rapier vlt?


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

Alegro wär auch was. Oder eine Ikafati.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2009)

Nächster tag...Ich bin imemr noch sicher,aber hier auf den straßen spielen sich horroszenarien ab,kleine zombie mädchne fressen andere menschen auf der straße,allerdings sterben die auch durch meine waffen!
Sie kommen über die brücken hier,ich brauch jemanden mit sprengstoff um dnge fette brücken in die luft zu sprengen,4 brücken gibt es hier.




übrigens:ihr dürft gar nicht mit mir sprechen makaveli oder wie der heißt sagt ich bin ein nazi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2009)

doppelpost -.-


----------



## Makalvian (29. November 2009)

der kann grad nicht . tut mir leid ! aber ist kein problem wenn du gerade duch den garten gehst flieg 3/4 an mir vorbei und du weißt das es so ist 

wir sehen uns am ende des nachtbuchs !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o7G_3deGps...642&index=0


----------



## Petersburg (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so aber mal genug ot!
> 
> mal ne neue frage^^
> wenn ihr in den nahkapmf gegen die zombies gezwungen werdet, was würdet ihr für eine waffe nehmen?
> ...



Kettensäge !


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

Riesengarnele, Alegro, zehennagel von meinem Vater, mein gestern gebackener kuchen, Davatar, LIIIIIIEEEEBÄÄÄ!, Gummibären, Brot, Bretzel... So, jetzt fällt mir nix nehr ein...


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Ich schlag sie mit Argumenten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich schlag sie mit Argumenten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit so schlagenden Argumenten wie im DK-Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mit so schlagenden Argumenten wie im DK-Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey gute idee, die kann man also auch mir Flames killen?


----------



## Bader1 (29. November 2009)

damit onehitest se


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2009)

Meine Güte geht mir dieses "NSBM!zomfg11" Gebrabbel auf die Eier..
Was ist,wenn ich Absurd super total toll finde?Bin ich dein ein zomfg Nazi?



dragon1 schrieb:


> kleine, nicht ernstgemeinte frage um die Langeweile zu vertreiben:
> Welchen Anime oder Filmcharakter wuerdet ihr am liebsten in dieser Welt haben, wenn zombies die Welt angreifen?



Kate Beckinsale <3



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Seit wann benutz die Deutsche Bundeswehr M16 ? wenn ich das richtig erkenne? ich dachte die Benutzt G36? ^^



Da sind 2 Leute auf dem Bild, einer davon bin ich und einer davon ist Deutscher..hmmm.. (und kleiner Tip:vorher auf dem Bild trage ich mein M16 schon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

Moment wie wir dürfen und Filmcharaktere oder Anime wünschen:

das wird nicht weiter schwer:

Anime: Son-Goku (so jetzt reichts eig. schon ^^)

Filmcharaktere: Gandalf ^^, Die Rohanische Armee, und oder Obo-Wan Kenobi, wenn's denoch kritisch wird dann noch Yoda


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

ok leute ihr kommt vom thema ab :/


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok leute ihr kommt vom thema ab :/




warum dragon1 hat das doch vorgeschlagen; aberdu hast recht das vereinfach die Zombieapokalypse doch deutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ist das Zombiervirus eigentlich heilbar ?


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> ach ist das Zombiervirus eigentlich heilbar ?


Nur mit kopfschuessen heilbar^^


----------



## Makalvian (30. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Meine Güte geht mir dieses "NSBM!zomfg11" Gebrabbel auf die Eier..
> Was ist,wenn ich Absurd super total toll finde?Bin ich dein ein zomfg Nazi?



Genau durch den kauf genau dieser Musik unterstützt du ihre Ansichten und förderst sie damit.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

öh soll ich euch reporten wegen OT?


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

machs einfach.


----------



## Lillyan (30. November 2009)

Zurück zum Thema... macht den langen Thread nicht durch dummes Offtopic kaputt.


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

BTT: 


Wie siehts eig. aus wenn wir uns um Wald verbunkern ? ^^ Hat jemand von euch ne Allergie gegen Eichhörnchensche..e oder wie siehts aus? Weil soooooooooo sicher ist die Großstadt und Kasernen auch nicht, im Wald kann man sich verstecken ? Apropo: haben Zombies Riechorgane? Oder Ohren? 
Los Los etwas mehr Motivatioin bitte. Die BAZN muss ihren Feind kennen.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

also der wald ichweiß ja net... bei einer flucht könnte er uns sehr behindern... Stolperfalle inc.... zudem können wir da nirgends unsre autos deponieren wenn wir wieder mal ausrücken um den tag zu retten hust... ich denke schon das sie sinne haben sonst könnten sie uns ja kaum aufspüren.. ich denke es kommt auf die art der infektion an


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> 
> Wie siehts eig. aus wenn wir uns um Wald verbunkern ? ^^ Hat jemand von euch ne Allergie gegen Eichhörnchensche..e oder wie siehts aus? Weil soooooooooo sicher ist die Großstadt und Kasernen auch nicht, im Wald kann man sich verstecken ? Apropo: haben Zombies Riechorgane? Oder Ohren?
> Los Los etwas mehr Motivatioin bitte. Die BAZN muss ihren Feind kennen.



zombies dürften sogar noch weniger als normale menschen riechen können O_o 
im wald dürften wir eigentlich relativ sicher sein, zombies wandern ja glaub ich nicht^^ 
also leute, ab in den wald und warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mal OT:
ich glaub dieser thread hier hat kultstatus erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

Hmmm, stimmt, so ein Baumhaus mit schussanlage und strckleiter/kletterseil wär was...Und wenn wir mehrere Bauen, können wir vom einen aufs andere rüberklettern.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

und was mach ma gegen zombievögel? hmmm da müsst dann rund um die uhr einer wache schieben ergo wir brauchen nachtsichtgeräte^^


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

jeha und sollte uns die Munition ausgehen, dann benutzen wir PFeil und Bogen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpYcGp-93eQ   <- GODLIKE ^^^


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

*zieht sich seinen schützenhandschuh an*
"ich bin bereitxD

aber ein problem is wir haben große und sperrige autos mit denk ich mal wo deponieren wir die ohne das wir gefahr laufen das sie gestohlen/zerstöer oder etc werden? is etwas doof im wald


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

was man gegen zombievögel macht sieht man sehr schön im film Resident evil extinction!


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

wir haben nur leider keinen t virus in uns wie miss allice^^

ausserdem wär ein flammenwerfer im wald etwas nun ja kontraproduktiv^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

flammen + zombies (egal welche art, außer insekten^^)
=



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

stimmt wenn brennende vögel auf unsere häuser stürzen wär glaub ich nich so dolle...


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mal OT:
> ich glaub dieser thread hier hat kultstatus erreicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie die pingus damals?


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

ich denk wenn die brennen werden sie sich nicht viel drüber beschweren :/

nur wir müssten uns dann gedanken machen was wir statt den zombies mit brennenden zombies machen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie die pingus damals?



pingu....pingu.... sagt mir grad nix O_o


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Ich muss mich hier wohl vorerst ausklinken, kann nicht jedes Mal 10-20 Seiten nachlesen, wenn ich einlogg.

Aber eins möcht ich noch gesagt haben: im allerletzten Notfall hilft nur noch:
Die heilige Handgranate von Antiochia!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich denk wenn die brennen werden sie sich nicht viel drüber beschweren :/
> 
> nur wir müssten uns dann gedanken machen was wir statt den zombies mit brennenden zombies machen...



ein normaler zombie ist schon schlimm
ABER
ein brennender zombie der auf dich zugerannt kommt(ja, bis man verbrannt ist kanns schon "etwas" dauern und die dinger empfinden ja, denk ich mal, eh kein schmerz) ist verdammt schlimm


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ein normaler zombie ist schon schlimm
> ABER
> ein brennender zombie der auf dich zugerannt kommt(ja, bis man verbrannt ist kanns schon "etwas" dauern und die dinger empfinden ja, denk ich mal, eh kein schmerz) ist verdammt schlimm




erinnert ich irgendwie an die die Hunter aus l4d  wenn die brennen machen sie doppelten schaden^^


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

na dann zücken wir dir feuerlöscherXD


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> na dann zücken wir dir feuerlöscherXD



das erinnert mich grad an etwas...
es gibt doch, mein ich, in den USA so waffen die extrem schnell verhärtenden schaumstoff schießen...oder?
einfach 20 zombies damit festmachen und dann handgranate oder whatever was knallt rein schmeißen und gut ists 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das erinnert mich grad an etwas...
> es gibt doch, mein ich, in den USA so waffen die extrem schnell verhärtenden schaumstoff schießen...oder?
> einfach 20 zombies damit festmachen und dann handgranate oder whatever was knallt rein schmeißen und gut ists
> 
> ...




soweit ich weiß wurden die nich wirklich erlaubt, da falls der schaum ins gesicht geht man nicht mehr atmen kann...


aber gegen zombies wärs doch eig ne super idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

Schade, ich hatte schon gehofft, ein paar Steaks braten zu dürfen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß wurden die nich wirklich erlaubt, da falls der schaum ins gesicht geht man nicht mehr atmen kann...
> aber gegen zombies wärs doch eig ne super idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap, die werden sich wohl nicht deswegen beschweren xD



Soladra schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte schon gehofft, ein paar Steaks braten zu dürfen...



>>>>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<<<< ist etwas was man gut braten kann

>>>>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<<<< ist etwas was man nicht umbedingt braten und dann essen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

darfst du gerne... aber nich über zombiesXD schmeckt bestimmt nich so dolle... gammelfleisch inc aber so ein schön blutiges steak... mjam das richtige nach einem tag blinder zerstörungxdc


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

ECHT? Hmmm...

Ich plünder schon mal die Fleischrteke im aldi


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

das fleisch könnte ja noch zombie erreger in sich haben^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das fleisch könnte ja noch zombie erreger in sich haben^^



der aber natürlich auch durchs erhitzen absterben könnte...mhh
aber schmeckt bestimmt nicht gut :x


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

gegessen wird was auf den tisch kommt bubXD


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das fleisch könnte ja noch zombie erreger in sich haben^^




ich würd sagen da hilft nur eins:


TEEEEEEEEEEEST ^^


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> ich würd sagen da hilft nur eins:
> 
> 
> TEEEEEEEEEEEST ^^



wer meldet sich freiwillig?^^


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

ICH NICHT!


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wer meldet sich freiwillig?^^



ok schlechte idee ^^
aber zombies + Elektroschock: Hat da jemand erfahrungen ? Was passiert?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

vermutlich zittern se n bissl und das wars :/

hat jemand da n zombiefilm als referenz?


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

ich glaub der schocker dürfte ihnen wurst sein

tante edith meint

da die meisten zombies nur durch das zerstöeren des hirn bzw des nervensystems getötet werden können (schläge schüsse etc) dürft so ein schocker nich viel sinn ergeben zudem er klein is und wenn er ihn wirklich töten sollte dann müsste man ihna m schädel ansetzen... wo die ansteckungsgefahr exorbitant groß is


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> ok schlechte idee ^^
> aber zombies + Elektroschock: Hat da jemand erfahrungen ? Was passiert?



wenn die nerven und muskeln noch normal funktionieren sollte das den gleichen effekt wie auf einen menschen haben


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> ok schlechte idee ^^
> aber zombies + Elektroschock: Hat da jemand erfahrungen ? Was passiert?




vllt n bisschen zucken^^

wehtun wirds denen schon nich


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ICH NICHT!


ICH NICHT


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ICH NICHT



 wo ist kronas? mit dem können wir  das sicher machen^^


----------



## vollmi (30. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> vllt n bisschen zucken^^
> 
> wehtun wirds denen schon nich



Ein Teaser stoppt einen Menschen auch nicht des Schmerzes wegen sondern weil die Muskeln vom Teaser übersteuert werden so das die Signale vom Hirn nicht mehr ankommen.

Ein Teaser sollte also auch einen Zombie stoppen. Nur halt nicht dauerhaft.

mfG René


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ein Teaser stoppt einen Menschen auch nicht des Schmerzes wegen sondern weil die Muskeln vom Teaser übersteuert werden so das die Signale vom Hirn nicht mehr ankommen.
> 
> Ein Teaser sollte also auch einen Zombie stoppen. Nur halt nicht dauerhaft.
> 
> mfG René



und das ist halt das problem beim zombie...wenn die muskeln nicht mehr richtig funktionieren, weil sie durch den virus verändert wurden oder so bringt der teaser auch nix mehr^^


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

hmmm... Schrotflinte hört sich immernoch am wirksamsen an...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> hmmm... Schrotflinte hört sich immernoch am wirksamsen an...



aber auch nur mit mund/nasenschutz und einer schwimmbrille^^ am besten noch ohrenstöpsel dazu!
so ne schrotflinte macht schon ne große sauerei und das infektions risiko steigt bei solchen waffen einfach


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

Abwer die Wirksamkeit ist nicht abzustreiten, oder?


----------



## vollmi (30. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Abwer die Wirksamkeit ist nicht abzustreiten, oder?



Kommt ein bisschen auf die Flinte an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

Okay,testets an mir aus!


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

BUMM!!

*betrachtet die Reste von  Vanths Gesicht und Hirn, die über den ganzen Boden verteilt sind*

Ups...

*schupst ihr gegenüber mit einem Stock an*

Lebste noch?


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> BUMM!!
> 
> *betrachtet die Reste von  Vanths Gesicht und Hirn, die über den ganzen Boden verteilt sind*
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bräääppp.......brööp ....bzrbzrzrbzrzbrzbrzbzrzbrzbzrzbr
Was heißt lebst....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

Hm, wir nehmen hier immer die standard version an: Zombies wollen hirne, sterben bei headshots, sind langsam, und leicht aufhaltbar, nur im pack stark...
was wenn es welche zombies wie in "Die Orcs-Blutrache" sind, die aufstehen, weil die erde zu verschandet wurde, und nur aufgehalten werden, wenn sie foermlich in kleine stuecke gerissen wurden, und ohne kopf weitergehen, ohne fuesse weiterkriechen, ohne hande zubeissen und als rumpfl...dich anspringen und stossen?
dann muss wohl auch feur dran, also nen flammenwerfer fuer den notfall mitnehmen sollten wir schon


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, wir nehmen hier immer die standard version an: Zombies wollen hirne, sterben bei headshots, sind langsam, und leicht aufhaltbar, nur im pack stark...
> was wenn es welche zombies wie in "Die Orcs-Blutrache" sind, die aufstehen, weil die erde zu verschandet wurde, und nur aufgehalten werden, wenn sie foermlich in kleine stuecke gerissen wurden, und ohne kopf weitergehen, ohne fuesse weiterkriechen, ohne hande zubeissen und als rumpfl...dich anspringen und stossen?
> dann muss wohl auch feur dran, also nen flammenwerfer fuer den notfall mitnehmen sollten wir schon



es dauert aber bis der mensch verbrannt ist :x und willst du von nem normalen zombie rumpf oder von einem brennenden zombie rumpf angestoßen werden? *g*


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, wir nehmen hier immer die standard version an: Zombies wollen hirne, sterben bei headshots, sind langsam, und leicht aufhaltbar, nur im pack stark...
> was wenn es welche zombies wie in "Die Orcs-Blutrache" sind, die aufstehen, weil die erde zu verschandet wurde, und nur aufgehalten werden, wenn sie foermlich in kleine stuecke gerissen wurden, und ohne kopf weitergehen, ohne fuesse weiterkriechen, ohne hande zubeissen und als rumpfl...dich anspringen und stossen?
> dann muss wohl auch feur dran, also nen flammenwerfer fuer den notfall mitnehmen sollten wir schon



ach wir nehmen einfach genügend von den klebeschaum gewehren mit damit können wir sie schon aufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dann muss wohl auch feur dran, also nen flammenwerfer fuer den notfall mitnehmen sollten wir schon




Nix da, keine Flammenwerfer, das sagt doch schon: §1 ZbkG i.V.m. §2 ZbkG

Zombiebekämpfungsgesetz (ZbkG)

§1:  Bekämpfen Sie Zombies niemals, unter keinen Umständen, mit einem Flammenwerfer. Nein, nicht mal in Ausnahmefällen. NEIN, wirklich nicht.

§2: §1 gilt immer, sollte §1 mal nicht gelten tritt automatisch §2 in Kraft.


----------



## vollmi (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Nix da, keine Flammenwerfer, das sagt doch schon: §1 ZbkG i.V.m. §2 ZbkG
> 
> Zombiebekämpfungsgesetz (ZbkG)
> 
> ...



Dann hilft wohl nur noch die heilige Handgranate oder eine Atomhandgranate wie sie ja im Dokumentarfilm Starshiptroopers vorgestellt wird.

mfG René


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dann hilft wohl nur noch die heilige Handgranate oder eine Atomhandgranate wie sie ja im Dokumentarfilm Starshiptroopers vorgestellt wird.
> 
> mfG René



Achwas gegen Zombies helfen noch viel, viel mehr Waffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

mmh... währe aber für eine basis. (falls das noch net gesagt wurde) wo wir hin gehen könnten falls reperaturen am auto sind oda wo man schlafen kann.


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2009)

Das ist aber ein guter Punkt!
<- bastelt alle Autos wieder gesund


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> mmh... währe aber für eine basis. (falls das noch net gesagt wurde) wo wir hin gehen könnten falls reperaturen am auto sind oda wo man schlafen kann.




Warum nicht gleich in die Basis zurückziehen und nur diese verteidigen?^^


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

stimmt. ich leg scho mal minenen, sprengfallen, und 3 meter tiefe gräben an.^^ am besten ne art zugbrücke noch und scheinwerfer für nacht..... dann brauchen wir einen generator für storm.... oh je da muss einiges gebaut und verlegt werden.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein guter Punkt!
> <- bastelt alle Autos wieder gesund




Oh nein, Manowår kann dichten, vernichtet ihn ^^

Ok ne Basis: Was muss alles rein?

- ne 7 Meter hohte Stahlbetonmauer
- Stacheldrahtzaun? 
- MG-Positionen jede 4 Meter
- Aussichtstürme
- Flakabwehrgeschütze (manweiß ja nicht auf was die alles kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Ein sehr sehr stabiles Tor am besten noch ein Fallgitter davor und dahinter ^^
- Zugbrücke
- "Festungsgräben" (5 Meter tief und 3 Meter breit)
- Ein Minenfeld um die gesamte Basis herum mit einer Breite von ca 400 Metern, ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie wir danach aussehen aber is egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Eine Atombombe mit Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus die unterhalb der Basis eingegraben ist

- Schlafräume
- Krankenstation
- Gemeinschaftsraum incl. PC's, Root-Server, Switch etc. ... 
- Taktik- + Kartenraum
- Waffenkammer
- Küche
- Toiletten + Duschen (mit Regenaufbereitungsanlage) ^^ 
- Waffenkammer
- Garage 
- Waffenkammer
- Forschungsräume
- haben wir Waffenkammer schon erwähnt?
- fällt euch noch was ein ?


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

ach wenn wir den ganzen tag in nem bunker sitzen gibts nen lagerkoller^^


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> - fällt euch noch was ein ?




vllt noch nen gut gesicherten Fluchtweg, falls wir doch überrannt werden :/


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

@Silmyiél MINENFELDER. warum ammo verschwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> @Silmyiél MINENFELDER. warum ammo verschwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach mist, natürlich. auch die Zugbrücke nehm ich mit in die liste auf ^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich sehte kurz davor, FLAMMENWERFER zu schreien.


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2009)

Was bei Stahlbetonmauern eigentlich lustig wäre!

Und ich sehe jetzt erst,das sich das reimt..war ausversehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

aber flammenwerfer müsste eigentlich klappen... schaut ma left 4 dead an, da hat man auch flammen und kann zombies killen. sollange man den kopf grillt müsste es klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

ich verweise jetzt mal stumm auf §1 und §2 des ZbkG. 

ihr könnt von mir aus mit Säure und Pokemonkarten werfen aber in meine Festung kommt kein Flammenwerfer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> aber flammenwerfer müsste eigentlich klappen... schaut ma left 4 dead an, da hat man auch flammen und kann zombies killen. sollange man den kopf grillt müsste es klappen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 ja  besonders hunter mit feuer mag ich


die machen ja nur doppelt so viel schaden :/


falls die situation eintrifft und man die zombies im nahkampf bekämpfen muss, hab ich lieber normale als brennende zombies vor mir ...

edit:



Silmyiél schrieb:


> ich verweise jetzt mal stumm auf §1 und §2 des ZbkG.
> 
> ihr könnt von mir aus mit Säure und Pokemonkarten werfen aber in meine Festung kommt kein Flammenwerfer!
> 
> ...



hey säure wär mal ne gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> falls die situation eintrifft und man die zombies im nahkampf bekämpfen muss, hab ich lieber normale als brennende zombies vor mir ...



/sign, Genau DAS ist der Grund, und selbst eine 7 Meter Hoge Mauer kann i-wie das Zeitliche segnen

Edit: Jop Särue geht bestimmt auch gut, aber was ist mit den Pokemonkarten ? ^^


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

warum deine festung? ich hab den vorschlag gebracht, btw. Fritten für alle.mh... werfer..... da fällt mir was ein, wie wäre es mit salzsäure in porzelangefäßen die wir auf zombies werfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: was ist wenn die hitze vom flammenwerfer so groß ist, dass der zombie praktisch innerhalb von sekundn zerfällt?


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> /sign, Genau DAS ist der Grund, und selbst eine 7 Meter Hoge Mauer kann i-wie das Zeitliche segnen
> 
> Edit: Jop Särue geht bestimmt auch gut, aber was ist mit den Pokemonkarten ? ^^




flammenwerfer haben zudem nicht wirklich eine hohe reichweite

man kann sie nur kurz vor der nahkampfzone einsetzen



wirken pokemon karten abschreckend auf zombies?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

nehmen wir lieber Magic-karten, da hab ich gut ein paar hundet von^^


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> warum deine festung? ich hab den vorschlag gebracht, btw. Fritten für alle.mh... werfer..... da fällt mir was ein, wie wäre es mit salzsäure in porzelangefäßen die wir auf zombies werfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




äh naja du hast zwar den vorschlag gebracht aber ich hab die festung "geplant" ^^ also unsere festung,.. einverstanden ? ^^

Nun wenn du mir: *was ist wenn die hitze vom flammenwerfer so groß ist, dass der zombie praktisch innerhalb von sekundn zerfällt?* mit 120% garantieren kannst, dann geht es immer noch NICHT, was meinst du eigentlich warum es die §§ 1+2 ZbkG gibt? 


@Tropperharly: *wirken pokemon karten abschreckend auf zombies?* 

§341 Abs. 27 Nr. 1 Nr. 2 a Buchstabe D Satz 6 sagt doch eindeutig 

Zitat: "..., desweiteren wird die Nutzung von Pokemonkarten, ausschließlich aller Feuerpokemon wie z.B. Glutexo, Magma oder auch Glurak, in jedem Falle einer Zombieabwehr die nach §4 ZbkG genehmigt wurde, empfohlen. Personen die Feuerpokemon einsetzen sind sofort zu eliminieren und der Feuerschaden den die eben genannten nach §341 Abs. 27 Nr. 1 Nr. 2 a Buchstabe D Satz 6 verbotenen Feuerpokemon angerichtet haben ist sofort mit Wasserpokemon oder einen Feuerlöscher zu beseitigen (siehe hierzu Vorschrift "Zu §341 Abs. 27 Nr. 1 Nr. 2 a Buchstabe D Satz 6 des ZbkG-Durchführungsverordnung.


Mensch ab und zu hab ich das dumpfe Gefühl ihr würdet das ZbkG nicht kennen ...


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

naja die flammenwerfer waren als fallen gedacht von mir, bewegungsmelder und dann feuer frei. nicht für den nahkampf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir müssen aber auch grund versorgung planen, fleisch, gemüse, obst etc. als wäre die festung am besten an bzw. in einem berg. minen müssen natürlcih gesichert werden, mauern aus stahl betong, 3 meter dick reichen. desweiteren würde ich sagen wir brauchen einen "panic room" als einen raum wo wir hingehen können wenn die zombies durchbrechen sollten. wobei die idee mit dem berg doof ist, vllt. gibt es bergsteigerzombies.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Nö


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> quote




und was ist mit leuten die klaustrophobisch sind ? ^^ die ham dann n problem

und nein Keine flammenwerfer, da könnt ihr betteln wie ihr wollt ^^


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> und was ist mit leuten die *klaus*trophobisch sind ? ^^ die ham dann n problem



sollange keiner klaus heißt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> sollange keiner klaus heißt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habs sogar gegoogelt für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaustrophobie


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> ich habs sogar gegoogelt für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiß was Klaustrophobie ist. ich liebe aber den witz dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

SpongbOOOB!


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> SpongbOOOB!




WTF ? ^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Das zitat ist von Spongebob.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das zitat ist von Spongebob.




Gut das ich einmal Stolz drauf sein kann, ein Zitat nicht gekant zu haben ^^

Egal weiter:

Keien Flammenwerfer!

Säure, hat da jemand eine gute verbreitungsmethode ?^^


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

ich hab grad einen anderen guid gelesen/gesehen, und dort meinen die, feuer mögen zombies nicht, daher kann man zombies mit feuer vertreiben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich hab grad einen anderen guid gelesen/gesehen, und dort meinen die, feuer mögen zombies nicht, daher kann man zombies mit feuer vertreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




HIER IST DER GEGENBEWEIS


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

und was is mit thermitplasma? das hat ne hitze von 1500 - 3000 grad.... (zumindes in the rock)^^


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> und was is mit thermitplasma? das hat ne hitze von 1500 - 3000 grad.... (zumindes in the rock)^^



Der Film war gut! ^^

Zählt Thermitplasma als Feuer? HAt da jemand noch die genaue Definition von dem Film ?


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Der Film war gut! ^^
> 
> Zählt Thermitplasma als Feuer? HAt da jemand noch die genaue Definition von dem Film ?



die haben das mit napalm verglichen, nur noch heißer schwerer zu löschen. man kann es als brandbombe bezeichnen.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> die haben das mit napalm verglichen, nur noch heißer schwerer zu löschen.



Napalm zählt für mich als Feuer 

=> kein Thermitplasma ^^ weil Zombies intressierts nicht wenn sie brennen ^^


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

nur, dass diese brandbomben mit 1500 grad verbrennen, da kommt man keine 10 meter. spring mal in glühendes metal das hätte den gleichen effekt.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nur, dass diese brandbomben mit 1500 grad verbrennen, da kommt man keine 10 meter. spring mal in glühendes metal das hätte den gleichen effekt.




nun 10meter sind 10meter ^^

weiste was du kansnt dich bei Freiwilligen-Sebstmördergruppe von BAZN melden, die suchen immer Freiwillige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Dort ist auch der Gebracuht von Flammnwerfer und von Feuerpokemonkarten erlaubt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

ich meinte mit "keine 10 meter" dass man verbrennt, und zwar schnell. schätze 4 - 6 sekunden. außerdem sollte es wie gesagt eine sprengfalle sein, falls mal ne grp von 400 oda mehr kommt = schätze 97 - 99 % verlust der zombies.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

ja wie gesagt ab zur Selbstmordgruppe ^^ 

Wir kämpfen mit Stahl und herkömmlicher Munition


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

*snif* ok... ich hole meinen raketenwerfer ausm keller.


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich meinte mit "keine 10 meter" dass man verbrennt, und zwar schnell. schätze 4 - 6 sekunden. außerdem sollte es wie gesagt eine sprengfalle sein, falls mal ne grp von 400 oda mehr kommt = schätze 97 - 99 % verlust der zombies.



4-6 Sekunden?Untertreib doch mal ^^
Das ist noch heisser als flüssiges Eisen.



Soladra schrieb:


> nehmen wir lieber Magic-karten, da hab ich gut ein paar hundet von^^



Schonwieder ein Hinweis,dass du nicht 12 bist!


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

magic karten sind ein beweis dafür?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Das Jahr kann man dazumogeln.

&#8364;dit: Das Spiel ist ab 13.


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

aaaaaahja... ich hab mit 8 schon doom auf n 64 gespielt... hmmm XD


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Soladra
Ja wie schon vor ein paar Seiten gesagt, wir bräuchten dann im Notfall eine Erklärung einer erziehungsberechtigten Person das du bei BAZN überhaupt mitmachen darfst, meinst du du bekommst so eine Erklärung ausgestellt ? ^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Geht auch Vormund? Wenn ja, dann schon.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

ich sag Soldara ist in wirklichkeit 24 sexy as Hell und sagt nur das sie 12 ist damit sie nicht mit Mano in die Kiste muss :X


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

jap soltte klappen, aber ohne Unterschriftfälschung ^^


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich hab auch schon mit 4 Jahren mit meinem Bruder am Amiga gesessen und Doom,Mortal Kombat etc gespielt *g*
Aber dennoch ist es ungewöhnlich mit 12 zig Magic Karten zu haben oder nicht?

Ich hätte gern ein Virtual Reality,dass das ganze Szenario mal ermöglichen könnte

edit
Ich bin vergeben und sehr glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber trotzdem hätte ich da lieber ne knackige Schönheit in einem Lederkleid,als ein Mädchen *g*


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

hör auf sonst fängt mano noch an zu träumen^^


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sag Soldara ist in wirklichkeit 24 sexy as Hell und sagt nur das sie 12 ist damit sie nicht mit Mano in die Kiste muss :X




da hilft nur eins: Bilder her Soladra ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

ich muss mir jetzt verkneifen ein pedo bär bild zu posten :x


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich muss mir jetzt verkneifen ein pedo bär bild zu posten :x




aber wenn sie wie LoD vermutet 24 und sexy as Hell ist dann is mano doch nich pedo ^^


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

grinst breit... der pedo bär is ja nich nötig wenn sie recht habenXD


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> aber wenn sie wie LoD vermutet 24 und sexy as Hell ist dann is mano doch nich pedo ^^



wenn sie 24 ist, wenn nicht....pedobär und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ topic
los turtok!
HYDROPUMPE


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Okay, ich muss eh welche für facebook machen. Für eine gewissen jungen mann.... *hust* NEIN, es werden keine Namen genannt.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, ich muss eh welche für facebook machen. Für eine gewissen jungen mann.... *hust* NEIN, es werden keine Namen genannt.




mano wenn die bilder toll sind und soladra 24 und sexy as hell ist dannn bitte an mich schicken ^^


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

und dann fallen uns allen die augen raus lolxD


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sag Soldara ist in wirklichkeit 24 sexy as Hell und sagt nur das sie 12 ist damit sie nicht mit Mano in die Kiste muss :X




Hmmm... Soll ich das jetzt als Kompliement sehen ooder warum sexy as Hell?

BTT: was für Waffen kommen denn in frage?Für Zombiejagt? An Knarren? Tommy Gun ist glaub ich ein bisschen schwer in schuss zu halten, oder?

€dit: WHOOOT? Also bei mir ganz bestimmt nicht! Eher bei dem hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

weil er grad träumt deswegen xD und hat da grad ne frau im kopf hihi


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmmm... Soll ich das jetzt als Kompliement sehen ooder warum sexy as Hell?
> 
> BTT: was für Waffen kommen denn in frage?Für Zombiejagt? An Knarren? Tommy Gun ist glaub ich ein bisschen schwer in schuss zu halten, oder?



nimms als kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ak-47!
unverwüstliche waffe!


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2009)

Pff..Bilder werden streng vertraulich behandelt!
 Tommy Gun ist ne eklige Waffe,das macht die alte Technik und das 45er Kaliber.
Ich habe mich umentschlossen,einfach weil ich diese Waffe liebe -> M16a4 mit allem möglichen SchnickSchnack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> €dit: WHOOOT? Also bei mir ganz bestimmt nicht! Eher bei dem hier:
> 
> 
> [/size]



 jetzt hast du mich geschockt ^^


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> M16a4 mit allem möglichen SchnickSchnack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bring mir eine mit bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

na der sieht doch eh fast wie n mädchen aus...


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> na der sieht doch eh fast wie n mädchen aus...




zählt der nicht zu Zombie?

könnten wir ihn dann nicht abschießen?


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

das könnten wir auch ohne das er ein zombie isxD


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

JUHU! TH ABSCHIEßEN!!!!111


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

ja die überleben ja sogar die zombieapokalypse... jeder zombie sagt ja ihhhh tokio hotel.. da hol ich mir lieber was frisches zum fressenxD


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

btt: wir bräuchten auch noch notsignale falls wir evtl rettung bräuchten

was haltet ihr von http://www.pyroweb.de/ShopArtikelDetails.p...ItemSKU=C-91628


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich nicht, ich muss die täglich Anhören. Die aus meinr Klasse hören des, sogar ein paar Jungs... *würg und schnell BAZNhymne anmach*

&#8364;dit: Gute Idee, sogar in meiner lieblingsfarbe rot.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ich muss die täglich Anhören. Die aus meinr Klasse hören des, sogar ein paar Jungs... *würg und schnell BAZNhymne anmach*



okee    die Jungs?!  WTF?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Jap. Die jungs.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

ähm was isn die BAZN hymne?


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

die sind nicht normal.. erste zombieanzeichen... die apokalypse kommt... macht euch bereit baznxD


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Jap. Die jungs.



ZOMBIIEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!

Macht sie nieder!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

*Dauerfeuer* YAHHHHHHRRRWARGHHHHHWUhAHAAAAAAA

ok sind erledigt


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähm was isn die BAZN hymne?





müsstest du auswendig können, is doch unser Schlachtlied, musste können!


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Ehm... nein? sind sie nicht.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ehm... nein? sind sie nicht.






LordofDemons schrieb:


> *Dauerfeuer* YAHHHHHHRRRWARGHHHHHWUhAHAAAAAAA
> 
> ok sind erledigt




jetzt sind sie aber schon tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

nein. Ich spüre die Unheilige Präsens immer noch, außerdem darfste ned alle abballern. Phillip hört anständige Musik.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> nein. Ich spüre die Unheilige Präsens immer noch, außerdem darfste ned alle abballern. Phillip hört anständige Musik.



es waren nur die wo th gehört haben und erste anzeichen der seuche hatten. Erst versuchen einzudämmen^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

auf alle fälle wissen wir jetzt, wer die Seuche verursacht...


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> es waren nur die wo th gehört haben und erste anzeichen der seuche hatten. Erst versuchen einzudämmen^^




um leute abzuknallen brauchts keine anzeichen von "seuche" wer einmal auch nur an TH denkt der gehört erschossen ^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Und was ist Mit Th Verarschungen?


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

tötet th ich will ihre köpfe auf spießen XD


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Darf ich mein Tokio*m*otel t-shirt anlassen?


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Darf ich mein Tokio*m*otel t-shirt anlassen?



da ich kein h darin sehe würde ich ja sagen


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

nein sofort ausziehenxD


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Phu...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

lachmann lass deinen pedobär stecken !


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

th..... th.... meint ihr mcih oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

pedobär ich hör dich tapsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, jetzt aber mal wieder zum TOPIC!
ZOMBIES


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> nein sofort ausziehenxD



ich bin jetzt mal zu faul n bild von pedobär zu suchen^^


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pedobär ich hör dich tapsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da sind wir doch dabei   oder sind th keine zombies?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> da sind wir doch dabei   oder sind th keine zombies?



faggots /= zombies


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

BTT: 


was hatten wir bisher bei Zombies:

- Basisaufbau
- Waffen die benutzt werden / nicht benutzt werden ( na wer weiß es ^^ ??)
- Bildung des BAZN-Teams


was fehlt noch ?


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

was machen wir eigentlich gegen weibliche zombies... ich mein so in die richtung hammerweib... könnte da einer von euch abdrücken? (und ich mein nich unten rum ihr ferkel)


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> 
> was hatten wir bisher bei Zombies:
> ...



was machen wir, wenn wir verloren sind? also wenn es klar ist das wir abnippeln. flüchten und verstecken und nie wieder rauskommen? selbstmord? sich selbst opfern um die anderen zu schützen?
wir müssen uns in der sache schon einig sein ^^


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> was machen wir eigentlich gegen weibliche zombies... ich mein so in die richtung hammerweib... könnte da einer von euch abdrücken? (und ich mein nich unten rum ihr ferkel)



ja richtige hammerweiber schön verfault, blutverschmiert  
glaub mir  DU wirst schießen


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nicht.Ich überlass es euch

*T-shgirt auszieh und im schwarzen dreivierlteloberteil dasteh*
dann geh ich schnell mein Fan-shirt holen...

@ Lachmann: Ist doch klar,wir singen! Und zwar das hier:


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

was habt ihr schon wieder gegen meine nekrophelie? 

ich fühl mich hier echt diskriminiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was habt ihr schon wieder gegen meine nekrophelie?
> 
> ich fühl mich hier echt diskriminiert
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

but then you will become a Zombie ^^ 

aber ich glaube die "Abtretung hatten wir schon geklärt" 


<= Kamikaze ^^


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was habt ihr schon wieder gegen meine nekrophelie?
> 
> ich fühl mich hier echt diskriminiert
> 
> ...



ach bei zombies solltest du auch noch auf schmerzen stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sie werden noch net an dir rumnaggen


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

na tote wehren sich ja nimmerXD


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> but then you will become a Zombie ^^
> 
> aber ich glaube die "Abtretung hatten wir schon geklärt"
> 
> ...



In die Luft sprengen mit möglichst vielen Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Nein, wir singen und sprengen uns dann erst in die Luft!


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein, wir singen und sprengen uns dann erst in die Luft!




aber nicht TH sondern was gscheits ^^

Jeder sein Lieblingslied / Lieblingsmelodie uns ab geht die Party ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> aber nicht TH sondern was gscheits ^^
> 
> Jeder sein Lieblingslied / Lieblingsmelodie uns ab geht die Party ^^



the hero <3
bzw.
asator
runes to my memory
death in fire
siegreicher marsch
live for the kill
cry of the blackbirds
twilight of thr thundergod
free will sacrifice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

erscheint mir persönlich passend.


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

nix da wenn wir schon draufgehen dann singen wir wenigstens unseren bazn song...  tonight we dine in hellXD


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

zombies sind da? dann ab in meinen zweit wagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*brum brum* dank solar protektoren die man hier nicht sieht läuft er auch ohne benzin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

wollt ihr nich gleich noch n BAZN t-shirt oder pullover machen?^^


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> nix da wenn wir schon draufgehen dann singen wir wenigstens unseren bazn song...  tonight we dine in hellXD




zuviel 300 geschaut, apropo das waren doch auch fst zombies, 

los jungs und Mädel ^^ ruft eure Freunde an wir sind lt. BAZN 14 Mitglieder fehlen noch 286 

HOP HOP ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wollt ihr nich gleich noch n BAZN t-shirt oder pullover machen?^^



das wär mal geil^^
sowas ähnliches haben sich letztens paar freunde von mir gemacht, halt nur nich mit BAZN sondern
BORUSSIA MÖNCHENGLADBACH
110% ANTI KÖLN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> zuviel 300 geschaut, apropo das waren doch auch fst zombies,
> 
> los jungs und Mädel ^^ ruft eure Freunde an wir sind lt. BAZN 14 Mitglieder fehlen noch 286
> 
> HOP HOP ^^



Gebt mirs pw^^


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Sie haben Post ^^


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Sie haben Post ^^



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (1. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> zombies sind da? dann ab in meinen zweit wagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer rüstet nen Cyborg nur mit Sturmkanone aus?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich schon, Clara(12) würde den Arztposten übernehmen, Joachim(18) Würde mitmachen und mitballern, Alex(kp wie alt) würde uns mit Notfallsnahkampfwaffen ausstaten und Steffie(21) kennt sich mit Zombies aus wie keine zweite, außerdem hat se nen Waffenschein und kann demnach Waffen besorgen. Joachims Kumpel Lucas(14) kennt sich gut mit Technik aus und hat sogar schon 3 Rechner gehackt. Philip(12) kann auch mkitballern, und Jana, die Th in die Kasse gebracht hat, nehmen wir als Zombiefutter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

mein bruder (18) schlägt die zombies zusammen und macht sie mit worten fertig, so das die gar keinen bock mehr haben uns was zu zun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

und ich latsch mim Cyborg durch die gegend und suche überlebende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

http://www.shirtinator.de/Gestalten/Creator/

will wer n t-shirt machen?^^


edit: ich sicher das Basislager


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

ICH!


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

bei mir klingelts grad an der tür, wenn das wieder die mim wachturm sind dann *GGGGRRR*

*öffnet die tür*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ooooh fuck, mexicans.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Nix da, keine Flammenwerfer, das sagt doch schon: §1 ZbkG i.V.m. §2 ZbkG
> 
> Zombiebekämpfungsgesetz (ZbkG)
> 
> ...



Das war nur auf den Spezialfall bezogen. Die "Vampirischen" Zombies aus "Die Orcs" Starben halt nur durch voellige vernichtung des koerepers, und waren ausgetrocknet.


Soladra schrieb:


> nehmen wir lieber Magic-karten, da hab ich gut ein paar hundet von^^


Neee mit denen Duellieren wir uns. Ausserdem hab ich und meine Freunde herausgestellt, das Yu-gi-oh karten besser flieguen. Aerodynamik oder so.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

fertig. Wie soll ichs jetzt posten?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

screenshot machen und hochladen vll?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> screenshot machen und hochladen vll?



dann sag wir ne Tastenkombie, mit ders geht!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

ok drücek die [DRUCK] Taste dann paint aufmachen und [STR]+[V] danns peichere es ab und lad es auf imageshack.com hoch :>

edit: so leute ich fahr jetzt einkaufen dann mein auto zum TÜV und dann komm cih wieder also schreibt nicht zuv iel!


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was machen wir, wenn wir verloren sind? also wenn es klar ist das wir abnippeln. flüchten und verstecken und nie wieder rauskommen? selbstmord? sich selbst opfern um die anderen zu schützen?
> wir müssen uns in der sache schon einig sein ^^


Ich rette euch und die welt, sterbe heldenhaft, und ihr baut mir tempel



DER schrieb:


> the hero <3
> bzw.
> asator
> runes to my memory
> ...


Bis du das gesungen hast wirst du 5 mal gefressen und verdaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auf meiner Laptoptastatur keine [Druck]- Taste-.-


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meiner Laptoptastatur keine [Druck]- Taste-.-




http://download.chip.eu/de/SimpleScreenshot-4.7_681524.html


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

ich darf nix downloaden


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich darf nix downloaden



hast du icq oder skype?

dann schick ichs dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (1. Dezember 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht das der thread sich solange hält.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe übrigens gestern noch Carriers gesehen. Interessanter Ansatz total in Sand gesetzt. Stinklangweiliger Film.

Ich habe aber wieder was gelernt und zwar das man wirklich Unmengen von Benzin braucht um zu Überleben. Das heisst man kann nicht wirklich nur in der Basis hocken und warten sondern muss auch weiter ziehen.

Heisst für uns BAZN wir brauchen noch einige Aufklärer. Vorraussetzung: Beherrschung einen Sportwagen zu fahren ohne gleich in jeder Kurve sich x- mal zu überschlagen und lautloses Vorgehen. *hust* Keine Dicken! Ist keine Diskriminierung sondern eine Vorsichtsmassnahme. 

Ps: Als Basis würde sich wohl ein Stützpunkt von der Bundeswehr gut machen allerdings rechne ich dort mit erheblichen Widerstand.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bis du das gesungen hast wirst du 5 mal gefressen und verdaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wärs mir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meiner Laptoptastatur keine [Druck]- Taste-.-



Drück mal die Fn oder so Taste (Ist ein weißer Ramen um die Buchstaben und ist meist zwischen Strg und Windows-Taste)
Und such dann mal ne Taste wo unter der Hauptbeschriftung weiß Umrandet DRUCK steht (bei mir ist es die Einf+gen Taste)

&#8364;dit: Würde mich als BAZN-Scout melden, kann Motorad fahren


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

PrtSc is auch drucktaste.


----------



## Perfectenemy (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie suchen sich Zombies eigentlich ihre Opfer? In den Filmen wirken sie immer als wären sie blind und taub.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wie suchen sich Zombies eigentlich ihre Opfer? In den Filmen wirken sie immer als wären sie blind und taub.



Ich denk mal das was für sie am "nährwertigsten" aussieht...


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

sie fühlen, wer th nicht mag, und die greifen sie an


----------



## Perfectenemy (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das was für sie am "nährwertigsten" aussieht...



Darum gehts ja. Wenn sie blind und taub sind wie finden sie dann ihre Opfer? Riechen dürfte auch wegfallen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

einfach alles anfallen was sich bewegt, da bleibt dann halt nur die frage offen, warum greifen sie sich nicht gegenseitig an?
möglichkeit a) der virus befiehlt ihnen nur den und den anzugreifen aber nicht die eigenen leute (vllt riechen zombies sowas oder haben ne andere wahrnehmung)
möglichkeit b) sie erkennen sich untereinander und lassen sich in ruhe und "arbeiten" zusammen
möglichkeit c) sie greifen alles an was nach lebendig riecht oder lebendig aussieht, usw...^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht sehen sie schon, aber nur wie Tyrannosauraus,d.h. dass sie nur schnelle und plötzliche Bewegungen sehen.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube schon das Zombies hören können, warum sonst heißt es dann immer in den Filmen immer: PSST ,Seid leise. etc. . .?
Also entweder hören oder ich hab noch im Sinn mal nen Film gesehen zu haben da konnten Zombies sehr gut riechen.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

also in dem buch "Nation der Untoten" wird es so erklärt, dass jeder Lebende eine Art "Lebenskraft" in sich hat
Zombies haben diese nicht, brauchen sie aber um weiter zu existieren.
Ihre Sichtweise ändert sich und sie können diese "Lebenskraft" sehen, daher sie greifen nur an wer solche Kraft besitzt...


----------



## vollmi (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> also in dem buch "Nation der Untoten" wird es so erklärt, dass jeder Lebende eine Art "Lebenskraft" in sich hat
> Zombies haben diese nicht, brauchen sie aber um weiter zu existieren.
> Ihre Sichtweise ändert sich und sie können diese "Lebenskraft" sehen, daher sie greifen nur an wer solche Kraft besitzt...



Wie lange existieren sie ohne diesen Lebenssaft? Vielleicht könnte man es im Bunker einfach aussitzen.

mfG René


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

ich befürchte, das klappt nicht.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

naja in dem Buch wurde das Kraftfeld um die Erde das diese Energie spendet, "gestört" wodurch alle toten wiederauferstehen
also aussitzen fällt flach
nach dem szenario ist das ganze überleben etwas hoffnunglos...


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

dann mussen wir Jan W fragen.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

BRAAAAINZZZZZSSSS!!!!
*sabber*
COOOOKIIEEES!!!! BRAAAAAAINNNZZZZSSS!!!!


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> BRAAAAINZZZZZSSSS!!!!
> *sabber*
> COOOOKIIEEES!!!! BRAAAAAAINNNZZZZSSS!!!!



was jetzt cookies oder brains?

wir müssen uns echt mal über die ernährung der zombies sicher werden....


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> BRAAAAINZZZZZSSSS!!!!
> *sabber*
> COOOOKIIEEES!!!! BRAAAAAAINNNZZZZSSS!!!!


Oh noeezzzz!

*abknall*
STIRB STIRB STIRB !!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*weiter schiess*


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

wieder hochrappel*
Hey! Mir ist doch nur
*bam bam bam*
.. mein Keks...
*hat nen Keks mit rosa Zuckerguss inder Hand*
runetrgefalll...
*umfall*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

yay es ist tot und weiblich


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Yay es ist tot, weiblich und hat nen Keks meinste wohl^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

:O n KECKS!!!!!!
edit: WTF es ist halb 9 du bist 12 und es sind in keinem bundesland ferien Oo

was machst du hier?#

bzw. ab jetzt kannst du deiner oma erzählen das du 12 bist!


----------



## Manowar (2. Dezember 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Heisst für uns BAZN wir brauchen noch einige Aufklärer. Vorraussetzung: Beherrschung einen Sportwagen zu fahren ohne gleich in jeder Kurve sich x- mal zu überschlagen und lautloses Vorgehen. *hust* Keine Dicken! Ist keine Diskriminierung sondern eine Vorsichtsmassnahme.



Allroundwunder Mano meldet sich zum Dienst!
Wobei ich meinen E39 nie im Stich lassen würde


----------



## Silmyiél (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> :O n KECKS!!!!!!
> edit: WTF es ist halb 9 du bist 12 und es sind in keinem bundesland ferien Oo
> 
> was machst du hier?#
> ...




yeah, sie kann gar nich 12 sein, need Pic'z ^^ als Beweis das du doch 12 bist ^^


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> :O n KECKS!!!!!!
> edit: WTF es ist halb 9 du bist 12 und es sind in keinem bundesland ferien Oo
> 
> was machst du hier?#
> ...




 Wenn ich heut nacht mir die Eingeweide aus dem Leib und Land gekotzt hab?

Aber gut, wenn ichd ei kamera finde bekommt ihr heute noch eure blöden Bilder. Ixch wette dann kommen"Das ist deine kleine Schwester/keine Freundin aus deer Schule/keine...!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

exakt das wird dann kommen gut erkannt :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> yay es ist tot und weiblich



ich wusste es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> exakt das wird dann kommen gut erkannt :>




also eigentlich kannst du auch einfach in google oder sonst wo ein Bild suchen und hier posten^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (2. Dezember 2009)

Pfffff... Überleben? Wie langweillig! Ich würd mich Beissen lassen und Menschen jagen, schon aus reiner Neugier! Den Fortbestand der Menschlichen Rasse sichern? Den Dinosauriern ist das nicht gelungen und uns wird das auch nicht gelingen und das ist gut so. Aussterben gehört zur Evolution, denn diese dreht sich nicht wunschgemäss um das widerliche Tier Mensch.

Fazit: Zur hölle mit der Menschheit! Das wird das Zeitalter der Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

*BÄMM!*

Auf ihn, er ist infiziert!


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Pfffff... Überleben? Wie langweillig! Ich würd mich Beissen lassen und Menschen jagen, schon aus reiner Neugier! Den Fortbestand der Menschlichen Rasse sichern? Den Dinosauriern ist das nicht gelungen und uns wird das auch nicht gelingen und das ist gut so. Aussterben gehört zur Evolution, denn diese dreht sich nicht wunschgemäss um das widerliche Tier Mensch.
> 
> Fazit: Zur hölle mit der Menschheit! Das wird das Zeitalter der Zombies
> 
> ...



Schön das du da bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du wirst nich lange leben *böse grins und sein gewehr auspack*


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Glaubt ihr eigentlich ernsthaft, dass wir 2012 ernstmachen?


----------



## Bader1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ok, leute wir dürfen nicht vergessen Windeln zu kaufen, wenn man grad dabei ist Zombies abzuschlachten, kann da shcon mal was in die Hose gehen!


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr eigentlich ernsthaft, dass wir 2012 ernstmachen?


AHHHHHH !!!ES LEBT IMEMR NOCH!!!!!

STIRB DUUUU BIEEEEEEEEEEST!
*atomschlag auf soladra*


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Ähh... Ich steh hier. Bombardierst du öfterst den Falschen?


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ähh... Ich steh hier. Bombardierst du öfterst den Falschen?


Ähm du bist doch ein ein Zombie gewesen und wolltest mich mit nem Keks angreifen?


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

nö, ich war ein keks und wollte dich mit nem Zombie angreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

/schieb

Kommt schon! ommt die apokalypse jetzt 2012?Was meint ihr?


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist besser als der Nachtschwärmer: Hier gehts um Zombies!


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Zomies?


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Was? Hast dich bestimmt verlesen *Liedpfeif*
Ich glaube die sind alle schon zu Zombies geworden oder wieso passiert hier nix mehr?


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Zomies?


Sie brauchen doch eine Ausrede um spammen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie brauchen doch eine Ausrede um spammen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lüg net! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> lüg net!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HIER SPAMMT NIEMAND!!11

zombies :O


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> HIER SPAMMT NIEMAND!!11
> 
> zombies :O


DU bist bestimmt auch ein Zombie!
*wahnsinning werd*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> DU bist bestimmt auch ein Zombie!
> *wahnsinning werd*



nein!! du bist ein zombie!! *verrückt lach*
WIR SIND AHAHAHAHLLE ZOMBIES!!
WAHAHAHHA


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nein!! du bist ein zombie!! *verrückt lach*
> WIR SIND AHAHAHAHLLE ZOMBIES!!
> WAHAHAHHA


*wirft Mehl auf den Boden und ruft laut:VANISH!MUAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> *wirft Mehl auf den Boden und ruft laut:VANISH!MUAHAHAHAHAH*



venish ist doch verbuggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> venish ist doch verbuggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eigentlich nicht mehr,wenn doch dan haste mit deinem post zeitvertrödelt und ich bin abgehauen


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht mehr,wenn doch dan haste mit deinem post zeitvertrödelt und ich bin abgehauen



so ein scheiß :O
dann....ATOMBOMBELAZERROFLROFLLOLLLOOL!!11


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

SPAMT NICHT !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> SPAMT NICHT !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir tragen zum thema bei, naemlich ob man von Zombies Vanishen kann...du spammst hier OT!


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Och, geht bestimmt ...


----------



## Bader1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Bin vom Windeln kaufen back, hab für jeden welche dabei, für Lachmann gleich ne doppelte Packung!


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Och nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Bin vom Windeln kaufen back, hab für jeden welche dabei, für Lachmann gleich ne doppelte Packung!


sind aber keine extra saugstarken oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Aaahhh ... haste Babypulver dabei?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Bin vom Windeln kaufen back, hab für jeden welche dabei, für Lachmann gleich ne doppelte Packung!



warum immer ich?!
die sind für dragon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. Dezember 2009)

So, hab nen neuen Wunschort wo ich hinfliehen würde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteile: 
- Aussen Wasser (Eventuell können Zombies nicht schwimmen)
- Dicke Mauern
- Großer Hof wo man geschützt ist und eventuell diverse Feldfrüchte anzubauen, Viehzucht, etc.
- Landungssteg für Schiffe, Wasserflugzeuge, möglichkeit mit nem Heli zu landen
- Bietet rein Hypothetisch platz für 1500 Menschen (bevorzugt Frauen)
- Leicht zu verteidigen da keine Hindernisse auf der Insel, bzw versteckmöglichkeiten da sind
- Ausreichend Wasser (Nach destillation)
- Stromversorgung könnte durch Solar/Windenergie gesichert werden
- Burggraben bietet möglichkeit diverse Fischsorten zu kultivieren.


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

ich komm mit nur eine frage hätt ich noch:


ham die da internet ? ^^


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2009)

Wow ist das schön da O_O

Aber mit destilliertem Wasser bekommste Probleme, du musst zum destilliertem Wasser noch ein wenig vom Salzwasser reinkippen,sonst kippst du um *g*

Windenergie etc ist alles ganz toll,aber wo bekommt man den Kram her?
Die Rindviecher würde ich irgendwie besorgen..ohne Fleisch =ohne mich!

Und Zombies können durch Wasser latschen, fragt sich nur, wo sie ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und Zombies können durch Wasser latschen, fragt sich nur, wo sie ankommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir sollten vlt ein paar Haie ins Wasser lassen, die können uns eventuel ein kleines bisschen verteidigen


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

leider verlieren haie gegen zombies es wurde auch schon ein beweisvideo gepostet von BimmBamm (LaVerne)


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leider verlieren haie gegen zombies es wurde auch schon ein beweisvideo gepostet von BimmBamm (LaVerne)




was wo ? bitte link


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

ich such sicher nicht auf 90 seiten mit je 20 posts das video :/


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich such sicher nicht auf 90 seiten mit je 20 posts das video :/



na egal.


wo bleiben eig. die "ich bin 12" Bilder von Soladra ^^ ?


----------



## Sin (3. Dezember 2009)

Selbst wenn, in diesen Seichten gewässern sollten Zombies ein leichtes ziel darstellen. Mit dem kopf über dem Wasser sind sie dennoch von der Trägheit betroffen und somit leicht zu töten. 

Was mir btw noch fehlt ist eine Rechnung, was ein Mensch durchschnittlich an Rohstoffen pro Tag braucht.
Quasi sowas in der Art: 1KG Tomatensamen reichen aus um einen Menschen nach der Erntezeit x Monate satt zu machen.


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

da, wo das kameraladegerät ist.

Die Festung sieht gut aus, aber ich glaub, ich würd da verrückt werden... immer die selbe umgebung, un das vielleicht für  viele , viele jahre...Ich nehm meine Bücherregale mit.

Wasser----> plan lieber mal 3 Liter por tag ein por person
Essen--->    * Täglicher Grundumsatz in [kcal] für Männer:
      66,47 + 13,7 × Gewicht [kg] + 5 × Körpergröße [cm] &#8722; 6,8 × Alter [Jahre]
    * Grundumsatz in [kcal/24 h] für Frauen:
      655,1 + 9,6 × Körpergewicht [kg] + 1,8 × Größe [cm] &#8722; 4,7 × Alter [Jahre]
Ich würd mehr einplanen. Dazu Süßigkeiten und anderer Luxus.


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2009)

Aber eigentlich dumm,dass noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen ist, das wir uns in ein Gefängniss zurückziehen.
Wo man schlecht rauskommt, kommt man auch bescheiden rein

Wird btw wirklich Zeit für die Beweisfotos!


----------



## Sin (3. Dezember 2009)

Ne, ging nicht um den Kalorienbedarf. Ich muss ja quasi für die Leute die ich "retten" möchte, auch die Nahrungsversorgung mitbedenken. Da Jedoch rohstoffe wie Tomaten, Gurken, Hühner, etc nicht vom Himmel fallen, muss das ja organisiert werden.


----------



## Sin (3. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich dumm,dass noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen ist, das wir uns in ein Gefängniss zurückziehen.
> Wo man schlecht rauskommt, kommt man auch bescheiden rein
> 
> Wird btw wirklich Zeit für die Beweisfotos!



Sicher ist es ein Gefägnis, deswegen hab ich es genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach weil die Abwehrmöglichkeiten recht gut sind. Hohe Mauern, Wall, etc.
Und jede Sicherheitstür bietet nochmal n bisl schutz, falls es die Zombies doch ins Hauptgebäude reinschaffen.


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ne, ging nicht um den Kalorienbedarf. Ich muss ja quasi für die Leute die ich "retten" möchte, auch die Nahrungsversorgung mitbedenken. Da Jedoch rohstoffe wie Tomaten, Gurken, Hühner, etc nicht vom Himmel fallen, muss das ja organisiert werden.



i-wie komm ich jetzt auf mc donald's aber fag mich nicht wieso,

HA MC'S ist an der Zombieerkrankung schuld ^^


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Hatten wir uns micht geeinigt, das TH die ursache ist?


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hatten wir uns micht geeinigt, das TH die ursache ist?




stimmt MC's kann gar nich dran schuld sein, mir schmeckts nämlich und ich bin soweit ich weiß NOCH kein Zombie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

me2, aber alle, die TH hören sind Zombies.


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

stimmt stimmt

post scriptum... wir haben immer noch kein bild hust


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mir nen Kameraakku, der aufgeladen ist, schickst...


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

einstöpseln aufladen fertig


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Ohne Kabel bzw Ladegerät?


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

is ja eigentlich bei jedem gerät dabeiXD


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

aber verschlampt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

die insel ist schon ziemlich sicher :O
ich bin dabei xD


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

wir könnten ja den Burggraben noch zusätzlich mit Säure füllen dann wird sehr schwer für die Zombies ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> wir könnten ja den Burggraben noch zusätzlich mit Säure füllen dann wird sehr schwer für die Zombies ^^



die säure ätzt dann aber auch die burgmauern weg <_<


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

hmm durch irgentwas wird sich die säure schon nit fressen  und mit dem verkleiden wir den burggraben


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich würd mehr einplanen. Dazu Süßigkeiten und anderer Luxus.


öh nein

Überleben > Luxus


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öh nein
> 
> Überleben > Luxus



dito aber ne bücherei mit allen Fantasyromanen die es gibt will schon ... sonst zieh ich aus ^^


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Aber mit destilliertem Wasser bekommste Probleme, du musst zum destilliertem Wasser noch ein wenig vom Salzwasser reinkippen,sonst kippst du um *g*


also Wasserproblem könnte geklärt werden:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meerwasserentsalzung


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

bin grad auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen unser Lieblingsthema zu wikien 


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie

und wenn einer von euch mal etwas zu viel zeit und englischkenntnisse hat, kann er das mal übersetzen 

http://www.mathstat.uottawa.ca/~rsmith/Zombies.pdf

Vorallem der letzte Absatz auf Seite 14 is nice ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Der US-amerikanische Rockmusiker Rob Zombie hat seinen Familiennamen tatsächlich von „Cummings“ in „Zombie“ umändern lassen.

omg xD rob hat ja echt seinen familien namen ändern lassen^^


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

möchtest du auch cummings heißen?XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> möchtest du auch cummings heißen?XD



ne :x
xD


----------



## Bader1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Und sie beschimpfen ihn als Rocksänger!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Und sie beschimpfen ihn als Rocksänger!



dabei macht er industrial-/groove-metal!
aber auch gestern bie number one bei kabel 1 über metallica, die wurden die ganze zeit rockstars genannt ._."


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Ruhe mit eurem OT!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ruhe mit eurem OT!



lass doch mal dein OT rumgeschreie! das ist OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Willst dich mit mir anlegen?


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

werfen wir den zombies doch cds an den kopf vllt hilfts was^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Willst dich mit mir anlegen?



gern!
ZOMBIE BATTLE!

(um @ topic zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

ok ... wie machen wir das jetzt? :/


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

ihr geht raus und wer als erstes vom zombie gefressen wird verliertXD


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

ok, du bist das zombie ..


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> ok ... wie machen wir das jetzt? :/



wir nehmen uns gliedmaßen von toten zombies und schlagen uns damit solange bis einer aufgibt!


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie stellen wir das wieder an? Wir müssen uns doch virtuell batteln xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wie stellen wir das wieder an? Wir müssen uns doch virtuell batteln xD



öhh...
wie wärs mit schere stein papier?


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

erstellt für  lachman ein virtuelles alterego mit nem zombiebein 
und für bierkasten eins mit einer zombiehand... so dann legt mal losxD


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> öhh...
> wie wärs mit schere stein papier?


Ich fang an .... Sere Stein Papier .... SCHERE!!!

Taha ... und was hast du??



Artherk schrieb:


> erstellt für  lachman ein virtuelles alterego mit nem zombiebein
> und für bierkasten eins mit einer zombiehand... so dann legt mal losxD


häää?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich fang an .... Sere Stein Papier .... SCHERE!!!
> 
> Taha ... und was hast du??



STEIN!
HAH
ZOOOOMBIE STEIN

(um @ topic zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Fuuuuuuuuuck ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1:0 für dich ....ZOMBIEHAND!! (Nix OT hier)


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



damit hab ich das zombie battle gewonnen!
wenn die zombie apokalypse losgeht darfst du dann erstmal mich an einen sicheren ort bringen und was zu essen besorgen


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ... ich bring dich dann in ne kleine vergammelte Hütte am Waldrand, ... da hat mal eine Hexe drinnen gewohnt die an einem Fluch gestorben ist. Zum essen besorg ich dir die Katzen, die sie damals gehabt hat ... sie liegen noch vergammelt da - samt Skelett - dann kannste da auch etwas abnagen .... aber wenn du das nicht willst, dann können wir  uns auch ne Pizza bestellen

Die Zombies sind nicht im Wald (Um nicht OT zu geraten xD)


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich bring dich dann in ne kleine vergammelte Hütte am Waldrand, ... da hat mal eine Hexe drinnen gewohnt die an einem Fluch gestorben ist. Zum essen besorg ich dir die Katzen, die sie damals gehabt hat ... sie liegen noch vergammelt da - samt Skelett - dann kannste da auch etwas abnagen .... aber wenn du das nicht willst, dann können wir  uns auch ne Pizza bestellen
> 
> Die Zombies sind nicht im Wald (Um nicht OT zu geraten xD)




mhh...katzen, mjam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pizza is auch kuhl

wo sind denn die zombies?


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

glaub die wurden vorhin vom bus überfahren, bei der überquerung der straße zum TH-Konzert ^^


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Weiß nicht, ... ich schlag vor, dass wir so die Helden sind, die alle Zombies töten und dann joa ... dann sind wa eben Helden .... is alles so "I'm legend"-mäßig ... xD 

Und wir müssen dann die Welt wieder bevölkern :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> glaub die wurden vorhin vom bus überfahren, bei der überquerung der straße zum TH-Konzert ^^



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mhh...noch wer ne idee über was man reden könnte, also über zombies?
haben wir irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmm...hatten wir/ihr schon etwas über Zombie unter sich? Also alles so aus dem Zombieauge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Hmm...hatten wir/ihr schon etwas über Zombie unter sich? Also alles so aus dem Zombieauge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BRAAAAAAAAIIIIINS!!111
BEEEEEEEEEEERRR!!!11 (wenn man gama bomb glauben darf)


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm .... WIE schmeckt rohes Menschenhirn? *überleg*


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

naja ihr habt doch alle den Film 

I am Legend 

gesehen oder? 

Wie fandet ihr die Verteidigungsstrategie von Will Smith ?


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Boah is schon lange her ... aber guut ^^ Der Hund ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der arme kerl ... Ich hab den so gemocht


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> naja ihr habt doch alle den Film
> 
> I am Legend
> 
> ...



genial! sie war halt nur nicht dafür vorgesehen das die zombies lernen und entschlossen vereint angreifen...


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Dezember 2009)

ich fand sie grottenschlecht ^^ überleg mal du bist ganz allein auf der welt, hast tagsüber nichts besseres zu tun als mit deinem hund auf großwildjagd zu gehen, oder mit imaginären personen zu labern. und dann wunderste dich wenn die zombies sich von einer Kettenexplosion (bei den Autos) nicht aufhalten lassen. 

Da MÜSSEN Selbstschussanlagen, MG-STellungen, Panzerglas, etc hin. und nicht nur billige autobomben die genau Einmal hochgehen. oder denkt der alle Zombies Amerikas stehen da auf einem Fleck, dann macht's bumm und er ist alle Sorgen los. ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> ich fand sie grottenschlecht ^^ überleg mal du bist ganz allein auf der welt, hast tagsüber nichts besseres zu tun als mit deinem hund auf großwildjagd zu gehen, oder mit imaginären personen zu labern. und dann wunderste dich wenn die zombies sich von einer Kettenexplosion (bei den Autos) nicht aufhalten lassen.
> 
> Da MÜSSEN Selbstschussanlagen, MG-STellungen, Panzerglas, etc hin. und nicht nur billige autobomben die genau Einmal hochgehen. oder denkt der alle Zombies Amerikas stehen da auf einem Fleck, dann macht's bumm und er ist alle Sorgen los. ?



stimmt ...
aber versuch solche sachen erstmal zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und diese lampen hätten ja auch gereicht, wenn die zombies nicht alle vereint angegriffen hätten^^


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Ihr habt Probleme >.>


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ihr habt Zombie Probleme >.>



/fix´d


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> bin grad auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen unser Lieblingsthema zu wikien
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie



Wo steht denn was von uns? ^^



shadow24 schrieb:


> also Wasserproblem könnte geklärt werden:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meerwasserentsalzung



Ah,das sieht doch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Dezember 2009)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Zombie
Wiki is dumm. Da wird euch auf eurem Niveau geholfen!
Achja, Zombies dürfen offiziell Homo Ehen eingehen.
Da steht was gemacht werden muss!
Hmm, geht iwie net der 2te link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Gebt einfach www.stupidedia.org ein und hängt dahinter /stupi/Diverses:Vorsicht!_Zombieüberfall dann gehts.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /fix´d



höö?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> höö? braaaaaaiiiinz



/fix´d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd den Lachmann als Köder benutzen und dann wegrennen :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich würd den Lachmann als Köder benutzen und dann wegrennen :<



immer ich :/


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> immer ich :/



Ich würd rausrennen Lachmann zurückholen und Thoor stattdessen hinlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hey er ist immerhin bei BAZN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich würd rausrennen Lachmann zurückholen und Thoor stattdessen hinlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenigstens einer der mich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würd deine saftigen steaks...ehh ich würd dich auch retten *hust* xD


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wenigstens einer der mich mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaa kühe werden auch in der welt nach den zombies gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nen gummivollkörperanzug, ich bin immung gegen bise und kratzer :<


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab nen gummivollkörperanzug, ich bin immung gegen bise und kratzer :<



Genau deshalb bist du der Köder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab nen gummivollkörperanzug, ich bin immung gegen bise und kratzer :<



die beisen aber durch gummi *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die beisen aber durch gummi *g*


ich wette er hat eh nur n übergroßes kondom^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich wette er hat eh nur n übergroßes kondom^^



ganzkörperkondom xD
thoor, da kommt zwar nix raus,aus dem kondom, aber sachen können da schon reinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ganzkörperkondom xD
> thoor, da kommt zwar nix raus,aus dem kondom, aber sachen können da schon reinkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Lachmann ist btw schon ein Zombie, er ist infiziert KREUZIGT IHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111einselfdrölf


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der Lachmann ist btw schon ein Zombie, er ist infiziert KREUZIGT IHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111einselfdrölf



ich sag´s doch, immer ich :<


----------



## Bader1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ahhhhhh! Ein ZOMBIE


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich sollte anfangen ein Tagebuch zu schreiben,immerhin lebe ich noch!


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich sowas ähnliches wie Zombies? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich sowas ähnliches wie Zombies? o_O


meine lehrer


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine lehrer



Das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich sowas ähnliches wie Zombies? o_O


Schulklasse!Immer Montags um 8 Uhr Morgens


----------



## Manoroth (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Deutschlehrer


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2009)

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/5208/zombiepb.jpg
Gerade gefunden :>


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Gruhle? Geister? Mich um 2 Uhr nachm kotzen?


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

kommt jetz ziehen wir uns alle ritterrüstungen an und stürmen gegen die zombies... metall werden sie schon nich durchknabbern^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

naja die langsamen standartzombies nicht aber diese schnellen neumodischen schon :/


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

die müssen ja harte beißer habenxD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

warum beißen?

die haben hände Ood


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

die durchschlagen mit bloser hand stahlrüstungen?


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

pah ich glaub Stupipedia gar nichts merh pf

die schlagen doch tatsächlich nen Flammenwerfer vor zur Bekämpfung 


Direkt nach dem Ausbruch 
Deine Reaktion sollte für beide Möglichkeiten gleich sein: Such dir einen sicheren, Platz, am besten eignet sich hierfür vorerst die eigene Wohnung, das eigene Haus, die Villa, Burg oder Raumschiff. Diese Orte sind vor allem deshalb aufzusuchen, weil sich dort dein Waffenarsenal befindet und du zudem noch den Heimvorteil besitzt.
Solltest du mit deinen Eltern, deiner Freundin, deinem Freund, einem Freund, einer Freundin, einem Hund, einer Stubenfliege oder irgendeinem anderen Lebewesen zusammen wohnen, stelle sicher, dass dieses Lebewesen NICHT in der Wohnung (oder Haus, Raumschiff etc.) anzutreffen ist! Sollte es sich dennoch in der Wohnung befinden, muss primär sichergestellt werden, dass es nicht infiziert ist(siehe hierzu: Anzeichen einer Infektion), sollte dies jedoch bereits der Fall sein, zögere nicht es zu töten (siehe hierzu: Maßnahmen gegen Infizierte).
Ist das Haus nun gesichert, sollte zuerst an die Bewaffnung gedacht werden. Genau genommen kann zu diesem Zeitpunkt alles als Waffe herangezogen werden, was zum Kampf auch nur ansatzweise geeignet ist, Menschen Glieder abzutrennen oder ihnen den Schädel zu zertrümmern. Nach wie vor empfohlen ist aber immer noch eine handelsübliche Machete, wie sie in jedem Haushalt zu finden sein sollte. Besser noch wären zwei, da in diesem Fall entweder mit zwei Macheten gleichzeitig gekämpft werden kann, der eventuelle Mitstreiter ebenfalls gerüstet werden kann (allerdings nur, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass dieser sich damit nicht selbst verstümmelt) oder bei Verlust der Hauptmachete, um nicht mit einem Mal waffenlos dazustehen. Trotz der absoluten Überlegenheit der Machete sind folgende Waffen zu empfehlen: 

Katana 
Molotowcocktail 
Hammer 
Kettensäge 
Der gute, alte Flammenwerfer 
Nagelschere 
Eine handelsübliche Playstation 2 (keine Slimline, die bricht!) 
sämtliche sonstigen auffindbaren mittelalterliche Waffen, 
und ähnliches.
Eine besondere Rolle spielen Schusswaffen; da diese in Deutschland recht rar gesät sind, ist es schwierig, an eine heranzukommen. Sollte man sich jedoch in der glücklichen Situation befinden, eine solche sein Eigentum nennen zu dürfen, so steigen die eigenen Überlebenschancen schlagartig an, da man mit dieser Waffe bei Zombies seltsamerweise immer den Kopf trifft, was zu einem schnellen Ableben seitens ebendieser führt.


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Ihr euch aufopfert, ist folgende Maßnahme empfehlenswert, um vielleicht das dann doch zu überleben oder einfach einen coolen Abgang zu machen: Gesteh der Frau unter deinen Mitstreitern deine Liebe, sage, du hättest eine Berufung, und schreie: Bis in den Tod!", wenn du auf die Herde zurennst. Die Statistiken gehen auseinander, aber im Allgemeinen liegt die Überlebenschance bei 1 Mensch vs. hunderte von Zombies bei 0,01% 


o.O ^^


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

UUUuiiii, wie romantisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> die durchschlagen mit bloser hand stahlrüstungen?


Warum durschlagen?

die ziehn dir die scheiß rüstung aus oder legen nur n paar kleine körperstellen frei und beissen dann da rein. oder sie legen sicha uf dich drauf und lassen dich verhungern


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

*zieht sein schwert aus der scheide*
"ICH HABE EINE BERUFUNG"
*stürmt auf die zombiehorden ein*
*schnetzel schnippel zerhäcksel verhackstückel*


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> *zieht sein schwert aus der scheide*
> "ICH HABE EINE BERUFUNG"
> *stürmt auf die zombiehorden ein*
> *schnetzel schnippel zerhäcksel verhackstückel*



ähm du hast da was vergessen ...

oder du bist schwul und liebst dich selber ^^


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

wir haben ja keinen großen frauenanteil momentanxD


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

*meld*

verhackstückel, was für ein geiles Wort!


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

warum hab ich das gefühl das da gleich wieder wer den pedo bär posten möcht?^^


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

KLICK MICH ICH BIN EIN ZOMBIE






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

das war so klarXD


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Wer ist überhaupt dieser Pedobär? Ich schnall den witz nicht.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

dann gehörst du zu den unten aufgeführten 90%


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer ist überhaupt dieser Pedobär? Ich schnall den witz nicht.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der da is der pedobär ^^


oder auch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir wers erklären?


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

das is aber definitiv kein kinderhintern^^


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kum%C4%81


ganz unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ha Ha, der link geht nicht -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

klar geht der


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

bringt einen aber auf eine vollkommen unsinnige seiteXD


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar geht der




oder du gibst bei wiki einfach mal pedibär bei suchen ein ^^


aber BTT: 

Kettensäge, ja oder nein ?


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

JA! Gibt schnes Zimbie-Schitzel... obwohl, gammelfleisch soll a ungesund sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

klares nein zur kettensäge spritzt zu sehr :/


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

mit maske ja ohne nein... ausserdem kanns bei den dingern sein das dir mittendrin das benzin ausgeht... das wär nicht vorteilhaft... zudem sind die dinger nicht unbedingt leicht zu handhaben


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klares nein zur kettensäge spritzt zu sehr :/



naja aber bei mundschutz sollte es doch gehen


@ Soladra  geh mal in den Rätsel Thread

oh und neues gesprächsthema: War Jesus ein Zombie ? 


http://media.photobucket.com/image/happy%2.../easter0001.jpg


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Ach, Flammenwerfer tuts auch :-)


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach, Flammenwerfer tuts auch :-)




TÖTET IHN!


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> TÖTET IHN!


Warum o.O


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum o.O



keine flammenwerfer im kampf gegen zombies; wie oft soll ich das eig. noch erwähnen ^^


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> keine flammenwerfer im kampf gegen zombies; wie oft soll ich das eig. noch erwähnen ^^


Warum nicht, das brutzelt aber so schön und hinterher hat man gleich was zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

weil das feuer die untoten nicht groß stört!


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum nicht, das brutzelt aber so schön und hinterher hat man gleich was zu essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weist du was schlimmer ist als ein Zombie der auf dich zuläuft, du keine waffen oder fluchtmöglichkeiten hast ? 


...














.... 



GENAU, EIN BRENNENDER ZOMBIE


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber wenn ich jetzt wegrenne ist der irgendwann nur noch Asche!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn ich jetzt wegrenne ist der irgendwann nur noch Asche!



hf beim rennen mit nem flammenwerfer... die ham n bisser was an gewicht^^


ich bleib bei meinem katana + pfeilbogen^^

reicht locker bei zombiemeuten von 20-30 stück^^

und wens mehr werden... geh ich halt mit einem lächeln in den tod und metzle noch nieder was mir vor die klinge wuselt^^


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hf beim rennen mit nem flammenwerfer... die ham n bisser was an gewicht^^
> 
> 
> ich bleib bei meinem katana + pfeilbogen^^
> ...




dann hast du aber was vergessen. Wo bleibt deine Liebeserklärung an Soladra ?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

xD ^^

tja soladra hol noch n paar mädels hier rein und für dich wird sich die welt schnell ändern..


vorausgesetzt die mädels sind 24 und sexy as hell ^^ 

gell LoD ?


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

wie wo was mädels?


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Hmm.. ich hol mal meine schwester fre, ja?


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmm.. ich hol mal meine schwester fre, ja?





wie alt? ^^  und bilder her ^^ 


BTT: Welcher ist den euer Lieblings-Zombiefilm ? ^^


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Gilt die mumie? Heftigeres durft ich bisher nicht anschauen.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

da ich leider noch sehr wenige zombiefilme gesehen hab... die klassiker leider nie in die finger bekommen ... dawn of the dead oder 28 days later oder wie auch immer der heißt


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Mumie I-III ist eine sehr geile Trilogie ^^ und sauwitzig 

ja zählt


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

eine in klopapier eingewickelte leiche.. ne das is kein zombiestreifen^^


schön das wir einer meinung sind meinte grad tanthe editXD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

ich fühl mich hier iwie wie im 4chan 

kommen frauen ins gespräch heißts nur noch

Show tits oder GTFO!


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

GTFO?


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

hm eig. haste recht, zwischen mumien und zombies is doch ein kleiner unterschied


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

ich fand auch den letzten mumie teil nich wirklich toll.. wobei resi 2 auch abgekackt ist...


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

iich hab eh nur die ersten 2 gesehen


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

resi 3 is aber goil!


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

der 3. resi teil is wieder geil geworden der 2. war lahm... der erste war auch lustig... vor allem die szene wo sie in dem raum vor der red queen sin...


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Man konnte doch Theoretich Zombis mit Wham! Last Christmas toten oder ^^_


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Man konnte doch Theoretich Zombis mit Wham! Last Christmas toten oder ^^_




ne das geht nur in ner selbstmordmission ^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Schade ^^_


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

hör endlich mit dem scheiß lied auf.. ich hatte bisher das glück das ich es dieses jahr noch nich hören musste...


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dan lass Viva und MTV ma weg ^^_


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

lass ich grundsätzlich da läuft nich meine mucke^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> dann hast du aber was vergessen. Wo bleibt deine Liebeserklärung an Soladra ?



sry die is mir n bisserl zu jung^^

bring was süsses weibliches zwischen 17 und 23 und dann können wa nochma drüber reden^^


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


net traurig sein... aber 8 jahre is mir doch n bisser zu grosser altersunterschied^^

kannst ja in 5-6 jahren nochma kommen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich fühl mich hier iwie wie im 4chan
> 
> kommen frauen ins gespräch heißts nur noch
> 
> Show tits oder GTFO!



/b/uffed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fand dawn of the dead
land of the dead
28 days/weeks later
resident evil teile
sehr schöne zombie filme^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Resident Evil Extinction fand ich personlich extrem langweilig

Shaun of the Dead is n Guter Horror-Zombie-Lach FIlm ^^_


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Schade... kenn ich alles nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

die musste dir auf jedenfall mal angucken, es lohnt sich^^


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ok... ist des so wie from dusk till dingeskrichen? So schön blutig? Oder besser?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

from dusk till dawn^^
jep, schön blut und splatter undso :O


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

soladra ist erst 12 und du gibst ihr namen fürn blutige splatter filme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> soladra ist erst 12 und du gibst ihr namen fürn blutige splatter filme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i´m soooo bad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i´m soooo bad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hardcore


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

YEEEEY! BLUUUUUUT!!!


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Soladra wne du ma Trash Horror Filme gucken willst guck dir Critters 1 bis 3 an ^^
die filme sind so genial ^^_


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

*Critters 1 bei youtube eingeb*


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Is so was wie Gremlins nur absolut todlich ^^_


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Also viel Blut? Yehy!


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sItAt25NiY4

Geile Szene xD _


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Die fiehcer erinnern mich irgendwie an die sesamstaße...Aber das Teil in der Fritöse am schluss ist geil! Den will ich sehn! Außerdemm will ich auch so ne Knarre!


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Die Beste Stelle is eigentlich wo der critter zu der Frau Bitch sagt weilk sie ihm die Harre weggeschossen hat ^^_


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ichh finde die Fritöse besser. Solche zonbies würe ich ausstopfen und als Kuscheltier benutzen^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Jo Lachmann hat in ICQ gesagt die sehen relativ niedlich aus ^^

Das wahr n geiles haustier solange es mich nicht fresen wurde ^^_


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Shaun of the Dead is n Guter Horror-Zombie-Lach FIlm ^^[/i]


der einzige Horrorfilm den ich angeguckt habe - ansonsten bin ich "Gesetztreu"^^


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Soladra wne du ma Trash Horror Filme gucken willst guck dir Critters 1 bis 3 an ^^
> die filme sind so genial ^^_


nur mal OT, ich finds geil wie du hier alle Splatte Filme aufzählst und dabei so n süsses Wölflein als Avatar hast o.O irgendwie krank!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> nur mal OT, ich finds geil wie du hier alle Splatte Filme aufzählst und dabei so n süsses Wölflein als Avatar hast o.O irgendwie krank!


bei deinem süssem Kaetzchen-Avatar koennte man auch auf falsche gedanken kommen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Dezember 2009)

na immerhin brennt der  xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> nur mal OT, ich finds geil wie du hier alle Splatte Filme aufzählst und dabei so n süsses Wölflein als Avatar hast o.O irgendwie krank!



rexo ist nunmal....merkwürdig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;

HaHa, Thoor!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
> &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
> &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
> 
> HaHa, Thoor!


oh nein.
Bye Soladra, bye bye.


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bei deinem süssem Kaetzchen-Avatar koennte man auch auf falsche gedanken kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das Kätzchen ist N-I-C-H-T süss! das ist das apokalyptische Kätzchen aus der Hölle das 2012 auf die Erde hinabsteigt und den Weltuntergang verursacht indem es die Blizzard zerstört! Und ich bin sein treuer Diener! WUAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA

b2t: ich würd meinen Hummer h1 mit Benzin Essen und Trinken vollpacken, vorne schönes Ramgitter dran und los geht die lustige Zombie jag >: D


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Was? ist?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> das Kätzchen ist N-I-C-H-T süss! das ist das apokalyptische Kätzchen aus der Hölle das 2012 auf die Erde hinabsteigt und den Weltuntergang verursacht indem es die Blizzard zerstört! Und ich bin sein treuer Diener! WUAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA
> 
> b2t: ich würd meinen Hummer h1 mit Benzin Essen und Trinken vollpacken, vorne schönes Ramgitter dran und los geht die lustige Zombie jag >: D



sollten wir angst haben?


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das Hello Kitty wird alles zerbersten! Kleine Slipknot Kinder mit gruseligen Avataren mag es am liebsten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTqIAzTf7j4 das letzte trifft auf Lachmann zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> das Kätzchen ist N-I-C-H-T süss! das ist das apokalyptische Kätzchen aus der Hölle das 2012 auf die Erde hinabsteigt und den Weltuntergang verursacht indem es die Blizzard zerstört! Und ich bin sein treuer Diener! WUAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA


es hat nichtmal hoerner und reisszaehne?


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Braucht es nicht... es hat die Kraft des Geistes und ausserdem kann es sich in der Gestalt wandeln wie es will!

Letzte Chance sich dem Evil Kitty anzuschliessen, lasst von eurem falschen Zombieglauben ab und schliesst euch mir an!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja, das Hello Kitty wird alles zerbersten! Kleine Slipknot Kinder mit gruseligen Avataren mag es am liebsten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das sin six feet under avatar ...


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Braucht es nicht... es hat die Kraft des Geistes und ausserdem kann es sich in der Gestalt wandeln wie es will!
> 
> Letzte Chance sich dem Evil Kitty anzuschliessen, lasst von eurem falschen Zombieglauben ab und schliesst euch mir an!


hm...NEIN.


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hm...NEIN.


DU wirst leiden, es wird dich als allererstes auserwählen und dich mit der ewigen Pein der Hölle bekannt machen... und ich werde mit Vergügnen zusehen!!! >: (


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

omg... bei dem harald schmitt video haben die trash metal geschrieben >_<


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> DU wirst leiden, es wird dich als allererstes auserwählen und dich mit der ewigen Pein der Hölle bekannt machen... und ich werde mit Vergügnen zusehen!!! >: (


na und?


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> na und?


das sagen sie alle doch nach 5 Minuten betteln sie um Gande und winseln mich an sie zu töten!

ich werde dich zwingen, dir 50000x den Bericht von Regina Pfeifer reinzuziehen!!!! wuahahaha


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> das sagen sie alle doch nach 5 Minuten betteln sie um Gande und winseln mich an sie zu töten!
> 
> ich werde dich zwingen, dir 50000x den Bericht von Regina Pfeifer reinzuziehen!!!! wuahahaha




_OMG!!!

Bitte nicht tu uns das nicht an !!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> das sagen sie alle doch nach 5 Minuten betteln sie um Gande und winseln mich an sie zu töten!
> 
> ich werde dich zwingen, dir 50000x den Bericht von Regina Pfeifer reinzuziehen!!!! wuahahaha



nach den ersten 4x wär er aber schon tot!


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Thoor du erinnerst mich irgentwie an Knödelbert von Gul'dan :/_


----------



## Petersburg (4. Dezember 2009)

Ah ich wurde schohn wieder gebissen Hilfeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist habs nicht mehr auf Seite 100 geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

So ich bin wach und wurde von einem Zombie angekakt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> So ich bin wach und wurde von einem Zombie angekakt!



kann auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nen vorschlag. Wir jastrieren hello Kitty und erschießen mr. ich wurde von einem Zumbie gebissen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (4. Dezember 2009)

Da ich mit Erschrecken feststellen musste das ihr kaum gutes Zombiematerial gesehen habt mit dem man auch was anfangen kann sind diese Filme ab jetzt für jeden BAZN Pflicht.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063350/ Der Klassiker!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103873/ Kult und sehr lehrreich. Nur zu empfehlen wenn die Rasenmäherszene drin ist.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/ Sehr hilfreiche Tipps und Regeln um Zombies zu bekämpfen oder zu umgehen.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088993/ Zeigt sehr anschaulich wie man in einem Kaufhaus überlebt. Leider versauen einem lebende Menschen wieder alles. Unbedingt jeden töten der eurem Unterschlupf zu Nahe kommt. Zombie oder Mensch ist dabei egal!

So das ist das 1x1 der Zombiebekämpfung.

Der Testbogen zu den Filmen kommt dann später.

Euer leader.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Dezember 2009)

Und was is mit Dead Set ? 
Oder Last of the living ^^

lauter hochwertige Zombiefilme die auch zeigen, wie man überlebt


----------



## Petersburg (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kann auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten


eben...kann man sich dadurch eigentlich infizieren?Die zombie A-A bewegt sich nähmlich


----------



## Perfectenemy (4. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Und was is mit Dead Set ?
> Oder Last of the living ^^
> 
> lauter hochwertige Zombiefilme die auch zeigen, wie man überlebt



Last of the living? Überlebende?

Diary of the dead ist auch noch ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> eben...kann man sich dadurch eigentlich infizieren?Die zombie A-A bewegt sich nähmlich



mhh...wenn du es nicht isst oder es in eine deiner körperöffnungen steckst kann dir nichts passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh...wenn du es nicht isst oder es in eine deiner körperöffnungen steckst kann dir nichts passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber es is in mein Po gekrochen!


----------



## Perfectenemy (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh...wenn du es nicht isst oder es in eine deiner körperöffnungen steckst kann dir nichts passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zuviel Night of the creeps gesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Aber es is in mein Po gekrochen!



dann hast du jetzt ein zombie problem!


Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Zuviel Night of the creeps gesehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann hast du jetzt ein zombie problem!


Ohhhh...........
Wenn es so ist dann:Wuähähähähähäähh Braiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ohhhh...........
> Wenn es so ist dann:Wuähähähähähäähh Braiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins



du hast ja richtig talent :O


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du hast ja richtig talent :O


Jap und du bist der erste,hast ja auf deinem bild ein hirn!
das macht nen zombie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Jap und du bist der erste,hast ja auf deinem bild ein hirn!
> das macht nen zombie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



versuchs doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> versuchs doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


CHARGEE!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*greift lachmann an und versucht ihn zu infizieren!*


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> CHARGEE!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/target vanth
/cast verwandlung
/rofl


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /target vanth
> /cast verwandlung
> /rofl




WUUUUUAHHHHH

*mutiert weiter*
Weiter richtung lachmann renn!


----------



## Lekraan (4. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten: [Zombisch]: Seavuus xD


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Bierkasten: [Zombisch]: Seavuus xD


Vanth: [Zombisch]: Moin moin,i-wie hab ich son Q-item gefunden [Zombie Kot] und es hat sich bewegt,hat sich in meinem Popo verkrochen und lässt mich Mutieren!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

[GM][Dragon1] sagt: Ihr wurdet wegen unerlaubtem benutzen noch nicht eingefuegter Zombiefaehigkeiten gebannt. Falls sie sich beschweren wollen, gehen sie zu Wayne. Ihr koennt euch in 9999999 Tagen und 9 Stunden wieder einloggen


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth: [Zombisch]: Rofl,zu spät,zu unseren Volksfähigkeiten gehört,dass GM's keinen einfluss auf uns haben und auch nicht lesen können was wir schreiben genau wie der rest,die hören ja nur "wuahahahahhahaha "


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Vanth: [Zombisch]: Rofl,zu spät,zu unseren Volksfähigkeiten gehört,dass GM's keinen einfluss auf uns haben und auch nicht lesen können was wir schreiben genau wie der rest,die hören ja nur "wuahahahahhahaha "


*Wird auch zu einem Zombie, tritt Vanth in den Hintern und wird wieder zum GM*


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Wird auch zu einem Zombie, tritt Vanth in den Hintern und wird wieder zum GM*


*Greift dragon1 an  und infiziert dragon1.*

Dragon1 mutiert zu einem Zombie....Wie furchtbar!

Jetzt haben wir nen GM Zmobie!


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

HILFE!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Und als solcher...zaehlt deine Volksfaehigkeit nicht mehr muahaha *Zombie-bann biss einsetz*


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Du bist ein Zombie du kansnt mich nicht beißen oder bannen !Muahahaha
Vanth: [Zombisch]: Ich schlage vor wir infizieren jetzt Soladra,aber ich machs nicht,sonst bin ich ein Pädozombie!


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Keine ANgst der Daxternator rettet euch alle!!!

**Helden Pose einleg**

_


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

*sich hinter rexo versteck*


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Keine ANgst der Daxternator rettet euch alle!!!
> 
> **Helden Pose einleg**
> 
> _


Hmm lecker,fuchs!


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hmm lecker,fuchs!



_
Nix Fuchs der daxternator is ein Ottsel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Nix Fuchs der daxternator is ein Ottsel_



Jak X is cool <3. War voll das coole Game.


----------



## Bader1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*dumbass inc* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (4. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt fühlt ihr kuhl wa? :> mit euren Zombisch xD


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jak X is cool <3. War voll das coole Game.




_Jak and daxter Renegade wahr besser_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jak and daxter Renegade wahr besser_



Ich hab nur Jak X gespielt ok XD. Der Endboss war richtig Hammer: Man hatte ne Runde Zeit, den Endboss in seinem Auto zu töten. Des geilste war, ich habs voll net gepackt. Dann fährt der inner Kurve ins Wasser rein, ohne dass ich ihn berühr und ich hab gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also Daxter > Zombies.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_**Nach Dark Jak schreit**

HELP ME JAK!!!_


----------



## Lekraan (4. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kennst den schon? -->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SOLL DAS EINE DROHUNG SEIN???


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_wow bis du schnell Kasten :/_


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> SOLL DAS EINE DROHUNG SEIN???


wo steht den der komment?


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wow bis du schnell Kasten :/_


der kasten nerft hier nur rum-.-


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich und Lethior unterhalten uns grade in facebook und er fragt mich:

Wenn ich mal ein Zombie bin ich dich umbringe und dich dann vergewaltige, ist das dann immernoch nekrophil? Also rein hypotetisch...

Gute frage, oder?


----------



## Petersburg (4. Dezember 2009)

*taucht aus dem nichts auf und attackiert Rexo*

jetzt bist auch du Infiziert!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich und Lethior unterhalten uns grade in facebook und er fragt mich:
> 
> Wenn ich mal ein Zombie bin ich dich umbringe und dich dann vergewaltige, ist das dann immernoch nekrophil? Also rein hypotetisch...
> 
> Gute frage, oder?


Wie heißt du bei Facebook?


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

laura. warum?


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> laura. warum?


Nur so,will wissen wie du aussiehst,is immer interessant zu sehen wie die leute mit denen man in nem forum schreibt oder whatever aussehen ^^


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Kann man hier irgendwo Geld wetten wie langs geht is der ollle Kasten gebannt ist? :/

B2T: Ich weiss nicht was ihr alle habt mir euren Waffen... Einfach Hummer H1 mit Rammgitter und ab geht die Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich und Lethior unterhalten uns grade in facebook und er fragt mich:
> 
> Wenn ich mal ein Zombie bin ich dich umbringe und dich dann vergewaltige, ist das dann immernoch nekrophil? Also rein hypotetisch...
> 
> Gute frage, oder?


Oh gott du bist ja noch 1000 mal kranker als ich...und das hat was zu bedeuten >.<
*beneid*


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Nur so,will wissen wie du aussiehst,is immer interessant zu sehen wie die leute mit denen man in nem forum schreibt oder whatever aussehen ^^




ich hab da auch  kein bild^^


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich hab da auch  kein bild^^


Pfff^^
naja wat solls^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

von dir existiert aber auch keins ,mein lieber vanth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/i]

WIN!


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> von dir existiert aber auch keins ,mein lieber vanth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch in facebook^^


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

Wie hier alle wissen das mein Hummer H1 einfach nur WIN ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab ein Schwert gefunden...es flüstert mir immer zu und lässt mich meine nächsten töten.....ausserdem sind die Zombies jetzt Ehrfürchtig gegenüber.....


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hab ein Schwert gefunden...es flüstert mir immer zu und lässt mich meine nächsten töten.....ausserdem sind die Zombies jetzt Ehrfürchtig gegenüber.....


z0m9 c14347012 707 184NN012D


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> der kasten nerft hier nur rum-.-



Jaahaa!! ich kann euch nerfen! dragon1 viel zu imba ...


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie hier alle wissen das mein Hummer H1 einfach nur WIN ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe diesen Wagen und es war jedes mal eine Freude den zu fahren,aber..
absolut nicht zu gebrauchen das Teil, weils einfach ne million Liter Sprit säuft


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Wagen und es war jedes mal eine Freude den zu fahren,aber..
> absolut nicht zu gebrauchen das Teil, weils einfach ne million Liter Sprit säuft


Na ja dafür hats Laderaum für 20 Barel Benzin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: wir haben ein neues Forenkiddy, er bennent sich nach nem Getränk das er nicht trinken darf =(


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja dafür hats Laderaum für 20 Barel Benzin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meinst du Bierkasten?


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meinst du Bierkasten?


NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN wie kommste da jetzt drauf :/

Und jetzt gogo macht mal weiter hier oder sind alle Zombies besiegt -_-


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

es geht sich hier ja nur um den fall was man machen würde wenn die zombie apoklaypse ausbricht!
noch ist ja nix passiert^^


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

Ihr habt einfach keine Fanatasie -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

wir nicht, nein
aber er hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_OMG meine augen!!_


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Spongi hat ne MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FANTASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohh das schwert spricht zu mir


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

Warum haben alle Avatare so bekloppte Weihnachtsmützen auf o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum haben alle Avatare so bekloppte Weihnachtsmützen auf o.O



weihnachtszeit, anyone?


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weihnachtszeit, anyone?


setz deinem avatar auch mal eine auf ;-(


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> setz deinem avatar auch mal eine auf ;-(



hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich frag ma jigsaw puzzle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NEIIIIIN will dein Hirn weiter sehen ^^


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> btw: wir haben ein neues Forenkiddy, er bennent sich nach nem Getränk das er nicht trinken darf =(


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar. Ich spam ab sofort nie wieder überflüssiges Zeug.


----------



## Soladra (5. Dezember 2009)

Dafür ich um so mehr^^


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich spam ab sofort nie wieder überflüssiges Zeug.



na das will ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich spam ab sofort nie wieder überflüssiges Zeug.


allein durch diesen Post hast du dich gleich wieder disqualifiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

B2T


zombiefrauen!
so, macht was draus!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> B2T
> 
> 
> zombiefrauen!
> so, macht was draus!


erm...ighit? Wir retten lieber eine Gruppe Models, die in ihrem Studio von Zombies bedraengt werden. Oder fliegen nach Amerika und retten Amy Lee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

die ist nicht schön...
dann lieber megan fox 
rawr
xD


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die ist nicht schön...
> dann lieber megan fox
> rawr
> xD


Pah! Banause...Amy Lee > all...nur doof das sie bereits verheiratet ist xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

ok, ich verbesser mich
sie sieht gut aus, aber megan fox ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Sind Aliens und Zombies eigentlich verwandt?


----------



## Soladra (5. Dezember 2009)

nein. Außerirdische haben hirn, Zombies essen es.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

scheisse ich bin total Zombiegefaehrdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. Dezember 2009)

apropos frauen, ich verweise nochmal auf Lethiors Frage


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> apropos frauen, ich verweise nochmal auf Lethiors Frage



was soll mit denen sein?

da sie mich beißen wollen sehe ich sie als Bedrohung an...


----------



## Soladra (5. Dezember 2009)

> Wenn ich mal ein Zombie bin ich dich umbringe und dich dann vergewaltige, ist das dann immernoch nekrophil? Also rein hypotetisch...



hat lethior gestern gefragt


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

nekrophil = geschlechtsakt mit toten
zombies sind aber nicht tot, sondern "leben" noch auf die ein oder andere weise
also ein klares nein


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> hat lethior gestern gefragt



ah entschuldigung ich habs aufs falsche bezogen ....


Nekrophil nach wikipedia:
 bezeichnet eine Sexualpräferenz, die auf Leichen gerichtet ist. 


daher ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nekrophil = geschlechtsakt mit toten
> zombies sind aber nicht tot, sondern "leben" noch auf die ein oder andere weise
> also ein klares nein



hmm ich würd sagen da kommt es drauf an was für eine art zombies

28 days later zombies wurden durch einen Virus verursacht...

in anderen filmen stehen wirkliche tote wieder auf...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2009)

zombies werden auch als untote bezeichnet
das argument kann man ja wohl nicht wiederlegen


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hoffentlich sehen dann nicht alle Frauen aus wie die Spitter in L4d2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Sieht doch sexy aus,was habt ihr den?


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sehen dann nicht alle Frauen aus wie die Spitter in L4d2.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das könnte die Tochter von Flickwerk sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

ewwww


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich stell mir grad eine erotische nacht mit diesem model vor....Ohhh jaa

ähmm..ahhh meimn Schwert,es hat das gesagt!


----------



## Silmyiél (7. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ähmm..ahhh meimn Schwert,es hat das gesagt!




und Flickwerk is in Wahrheit ne sexy b11 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> und Flickwerk is in Wahrheit ne sexy b11 ^^


tja das zeigt wieder die kunst der Maskenbildnerei.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie finde ich in diesem Zombie das Klischee eines Südstaaten Mädels wieder... jung, spärlich bekleidet, dämliche Frisur (wahrscheinlich auch wieder anspielung auf Dumm) und Schwanger xD


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich in diesem Zombie das Klischee eines Südstaaten Mädels wieder... jung, spärlich bekleidet, dämliche Frisur (wahrscheinlich auch wieder anspielung auf Dumm) und Schwanger xD


xDD


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Dezember 2009)

Also Leute ihr könnt den Thread schließen

Die Zeugen waren grade bei mir und ham gesagt, dass Gott es schon richten wird.

also hört mit der frevelei auf, und lasst es Gott regeln

p.s. ich hab mich gefreut wien kleines Kind, dass die ma zu uns kommen  xDDDD


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2009)

Hast du sie nach der Zombieinvasion gefragt gehabt? 

Oder muss ich jetzt warten bis sie sich zu uns trauen?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Zombies rulen...!
wie siehts jetzt eigendlich aus sind alle Plätze im BAZN team besetzt worden?


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> p.s. ich hab mich gefreut wien kleines Kind, dass die ma zu uns kommen  xDDDD



https://watch002.securesites.net/x/contact/submit.htm
Du kannst sie auch direkt zu dir bestellen!
Und falls du willst das deine Freunde und ööhm..der geliebte Chef auch konvertiert werden,dann tu dir keinen Zwang an.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Zombies rulen...!
> wie siehts jetzt eigendlich aus sind alle Plätze im BAZN team besetzt worden?


naja, es fehlen wohl einige weibliche individuen^^


----------



## Bader1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben ja Soladra^^die muss reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Wir haben ja Soladra^^die muss reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein bisschen mehr wär schon nicht schlecht :/


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Wir haben ja Soladra^^die muss reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hat wer n Pedo-Baer-Bilchen?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (7. Dezember 2009)

nix da mit Pädobär, bin ja selber erst 13^^


----------



## Soladra (7. Dezember 2009)

WEEE! Gleichaltriger! zumindest fast...


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> nix da mit Pädobär, bin ja selber erst 13^^


oh mist nie gedacht das hier andere 13jaehrige Vollpfosten ausser mir herumrennen xD


----------



## Soladra (7. Dezember 2009)

Auch 13? Yepee*ausflipp*


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Auch 13? Yepee*ausflipp*


oh das steht nicht in meinem profil Oo?


----------



## mookuh (8. Dezember 2009)

wir brauchen wieder ein zombie thema :/


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

14, jetzt hört die Freude auf...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

ich bin 20


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

15
ich darf noch (fast) alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

Wer es sich antuhen will, hier wer mit wem dürfte, also Finger weg von soldara



Spoiler



In diesen Fällen sind sexuelle Handlungen gesetzlich verboten:

» Ihr seid beide unter 14.
» Du bist unter 14 und dein Sexpartner ist 14 oder älter.
» Du bist 14 oder älter und dein Sexpartner ist unter 14.


In diesen Fällen kann es gesetzliche Einschränkungen geben:

» Du bist 21 oder älter und dein Sexpartner ist 14 oder 15.

Dann machst du dich nur dann strafbar, wenn du ausnutzt, dass deinem Sexpartner die Fähigkeit zur sexuellen Selbstbestimmung fehlt. Das heißt zum Beispiel, wenn du ihn sexuell unter Druck setzt oder zu etwas verführst, was er eigentlich (noch) gar nicht will.

» Du bist 14 oder 15 und dein Sexpartner ist 21 oder älter.

Dann gibt es keine Probleme, wenn dein dein/e Freund/in höchstens 20 ist und euch eine echte Liebesbeziehung verbindet, er/sie dich sexuell also zu nichts zwingt oder drängt.


In diesen Fällen sind sexuelle Handlungen ohne Einschränkungen erlaubt:

» Du bist 14 oder 15. Dein Sexpartner ist 14 oder älter aber unter 21.
» Du bist 16 oder älter aber unter 21 und dein Sexpartner ist mindestens 14.
» Du bist 21 oder älter. Dein Sexpartner ist mindestens 16.


Unabhängig vom Alter ist verboten . . .

» Sex mit Geschwistern.
» Sex mit Eltern oder Großeltern.
» Sex mit Schutzbefohlenen, die jemandem zur Erziehung, Ausbildung oder Betreuung anvertraut sind. Dazu zählt z.B. Sex mit Lehrern, Stiefvätern, Beratern, Psychotherapeuten, Pflegern usw.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Hombies sind sehr interessante wesen

sex mit lehrern ist verboten mist ausbilderinen auch WTF?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sex mit lehrern ist verboten mist ausbilderinen auch WTF?


armer lod...die Polizei kommt bald zu ihm...


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

laut Dr. Sommer


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sex mit lehrern ist verboten mist ausbilderinen auch WTF?


du hättest halt die 60jährige frau rosa nicht so angucken dürfen, das eine musste ja zum nächsten führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich, darf man das garnicht, da die Frauen in diesem extremem Zustand ja eig Schutzbefohlende sind oder?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Finger weg von soldara


das sagte ich doch schon vor vielen vielen seiten aber nein das geht den typen nicht in die birnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (8. Dezember 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> laut Dr. Sommer



also Dr. Sommer vertrau ich eher nicht unbedingt^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> also Dr. Sommer vertrau ich eher nicht unbedingt^^



einer der einzigen Bildung die die Jugend kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (8. Dezember 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> einer der einzigen Bildung die die Jugend kriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab den dreck nur einmal gelesen

 die schwester von nem freund hatte in deren wohnzimmer n paar hefte liegen lassen ...


----------



## Vanth1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Leute,hier gucken auch junge menschen rein^^


----------



## Bader1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Is doch sowieso kack egal, bei ner Zombieapokalypse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. Dezember 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huch O_o


----------



## Soladra (9. Dezember 2009)

BTT:

Was für waffen benutzen wir? Tommy gun oder revolver? Chun Gun? Baseballschläger oder risengarnele?


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich bleib bei pfeilbogen und katana^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Dezember 2009)

glaubste, das bringt was?


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

<---bleibt bei panzern, ne arche noah  wirds dann bloss ohne tiere und nur mit der frau drin mti mir^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Dezember 2009)

verschränkt die Arme hinterm Kopf  und pfeift umschuldig,


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> glaubste, das bringt was?



klar^^ so geht mir auf jedenfall nie die munition aus und umgehn kann ich auch damit^^


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> verschränkt die Arme hinterm Kopf  und pfeift umschuldig,


Du nicht.
Du bist erst 12,kommt schlecht rüber uasserdem kannst du bestimmt noch keine kinder machen,wir machen nähmlich dan ne neue menscheit muahhaa


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Du nicht.
> Du bist erst 12,kommt schlecht rüber uasserdem kannst du bestimmt noch keine kinder machen,wir machen nähmlich dan ne neue menscheit muahhaa


in der theorie ginge das (Siehe mittelalter) doch ich denk nicht das das gut waere.
aber egal, bis zur zombieapokalyspe dauert es noch n paar jahre, hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> in der theorie ginge das (Siehe mittelalter) doch ich denk nicht das das gut waere.
> aber egal, bis zur zombieapokalyspe dauert es noch n paar jahre, hoffentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein sie beginnt,dan mache ich mir ne Black Metal Band mit zombie gitarristen,dan haben wir immer probleme weil einem die gitarre ausfällt weil seine hand in den seiten stecken bleibt


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Nein sie beginnt,dan mache ich mir ne Black Metal Band mit zombie gitarristen,dan haben wir immer probleme weil einem die gitarre ausfällt weil seine hand in den seiten stecken bleibt



würde da nicht ne death metal band besser passen?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> würde da nicht ne death metal band besser passen?^^


Nope,vom namen her vielleicht,vom aussehen nicht und vom spielen...naja das spielen wir problematisch

und wie werden diese zombies auf mich hören?
ah ich dirigiere mit frostmourne,hab ich ja übrigens inner hosentasche


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie haben Zombies Sex? o_O


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wie haben Zombies Sex? o_O



wie normale menschen nur sind sie dabei n bisser toter? ka^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie normale menschen nur sind sie dabei n bisser toter? ka^^


in dem sie lebende beissen und dabei neue zombies zeugen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> in dem sie lebende beissen und dabei neue zombies zeugen?



pff! viel zu logisch


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ... wie fühlen dich sich wohl dabei .. wie normale Menschen? x)


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Hmm ... wie fühlen dich sich wohl dabei .. wie normale Menschen? x)


Ich hab kb es auszuprobieren...lei...lachmann willst du?


----------



## sympathisant (10. Dezember 2009)

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/31/31695/1.html

ich denke ein film den jeder von uns gesehen haben sollte ... wohnt zufällig jemand in berlin? meine süsse kriege ich leider in keinen zombiefilm ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/31/31695/1.html
> 
> ich denke ein film den jeder von uns gesehen haben sollte ... wohnt zufällig jemand in berlin? meine süsse kriege ich leider in keinen zombiefilm ...
> 
> ...


Geil will rein xD Wohne leider net in Berlin ^^


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Geil will rein xD Wohne leider net in Berlin ^^



Ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich wohne aber in berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

Okay, wende meinst, Vath...

*anfang Panzer zu bau mit Aufsrchrift "Für Ü-16 verbochen (Außer Artherk)"


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe heute Abend rein..  schon lange vor Reserviert. wird sicher GEIL!


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, wende meinst, Vath...
> 
> *anfang Panzer zu bau mit Aufsrchrift "Für Ü-16 verbochen (Außer Artherk)"


*frostmourne aus tasche packe,bibi blocksberg zauber murmel und frostmorune wird groß und auf dein panzer hau*
jetzt darfst du neu bauen


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

WUUUHÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!!! *flenn* Der hat mein Panzer puttemacht!


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> *frostmourne aus tasche packe,bibi blocksberg zauber murmel und frostmorune wird groß und auf dein panzer hau*
> jetzt darfst du neu bauen


poeser Vanth! Das sag ich deinem Papa Arthas! 





Du hast ihr nicht mal die seele ausgezogen...tztztztz die Boesewicht von heute-.- du solltest dich schaemen


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> poeser Vanth! Das sag ich deinem Papa Arthas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer ist arthas? mein papa?als ich geboren wurde wurde mir eräzhlt mein papa sei ein großer held!
wenn ich ihr die seele aussauge bin ich auch i-wie pädolichking


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wer ist arthas? mein papa?als ich geboren wurde wurde mir eräzhlt mein papa sei ein großer held!
> wenn ich ihr die seele aussauge bin ich auch i-wie pädolichking


Ach ich hab nicht gewusst das du Frostmourne...soooo liebst... oh >.<


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach ich hab nicht gewusst das du Frostmourne...soooo liebst... oh >.<


ähm ich mein ja eigentlich wenn ich jemand die seelesauge gibts auch regeln dafür ...
das wäre extrem pädophil wenn ich ner 12 jährigen die seele raussuage,ich schnäde sie ja sozusagen oder nicht?


aber wenn dus so willst:wuahahhahahahhahaha
*saugt ihr die seele raus*


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

*kreisch und umfall, langsam wiede aufricht und Vath verwirrt anblinzel, dann SchneideZähne vorstell*
Haddu kalten Kaffee?


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *kreisch und umfall, langsam wiede aufricht und Vath verwirrt anblinzel, dann SchneideZähne vorstell*
> Haddu kalten Kaffee?


Muahahahhaha,jetzt bist du mein untertan!
Ähm ja hab ich ...hier bitte!


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

*tasse aus der Hand hau* 
Haddu kalten Kaffee?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ähm ich mein ja eigentlich wenn ich jemand die seelesauge gibts auch regeln dafür ...
> das wäre extrem pädophil wenn ich ner 12 jährigen die seele raussuage,ich schnäde sie ja sozusagen oder nicht?


oh gott, lernen die todesritter heutzutage gar nichts in der schule?


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

*zu dragon1 dreh*
Hadddu kalten Kaffe?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *zu dragon1 dreh*
> Hadddu kalten Kaffe?


*Bananebombe halt* keinen schritt naeher, wurm!


 <3


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

SOLADRA!
Ich,als führer Frostmournes BEFEHLE dir selber kalten kaffe zu holen und dragon1 zu geben damti er dich beschmeißen kann1


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

Uuuuuh! Banaaaaane...
*sing*
_Ring Ring Ring Ring Ring Ring, banana Phone..._


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

zu Vath dreh*
Uuuuuuh!Käsemesser!
*weitersing*


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*frostmourn labert etwas zu vanth*
Jaja okay kann ich ja nichts für das du so scheiße funktonierst
*stille und frostmourne redet wohl weiter*
Man jaaaaaaaaaaaaa naguuuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Soladra zur banshee mach*

Erwache kreation la vanthüt


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

*verwandel und dabei ungestört weuitergroove*


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *verwandel und dabei ungestört weuitergroove*


HOLY GRANAAAAAAADE *werf*


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

*Weitergroove und die Granate gekonnt ignorier, die sich sofort auflöst*


----------



## Manoroth (10. Dezember 2009)

äääh hallo? wir bereiten uns hier auf ne zombie apokalypse vor und ihr fangt an die arme soladra zu töten? Oo

lasst ma die kleine in ruhe-.-

*sich vor soladra stell*


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

*zu Manoroth aufschau und aufhör zu tanzen*
Haddu kalten Kaffe?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *zu Manoroth aufschau und aufhör zu tanzen*
> Haddu kalten Kaffe?



*soladra n eis kaffe hinhalt*


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Dragon1?Lust die apokalypse zu überleben?der rest ist zu inkompetent!
ausserdem gibt es jetzt aufständige!
*schwert auf manoroth halt und ihn aufsaugen will*
ähmm....lieber doch nicht ioch übe es an anderen ....sonst hab ich noch ne soladra nur mit kaltem kakao :s


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

NIIIAAAAIN!!
*vor das Schwert werf*
Muddu warm macha! Muddu warm macha!
*die Klingevom chwert smilzt und Vanth hält nur noch nen Zahnstocher in der Hand*


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> NIIIAAAAIN!!
> *vor das Schwert werf*
> Muddu warm macha! Muddu warm macha!
> *die Klingevom chwert smilzt und Vanth hält nur noch nen Zahnstocher in der Hand*


Geht nicht!MUAHAHAHAHAH du nix ahnung haben!


Jetzt weiss ich nähmlich wie das mit dem übernehmen geht!
*seele von dir aus der klinge ruf*
zeit zum pädolichking zu werden!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

ALDTA wen so krAss zombiiie mich schlagen wil kras man dann fickt den meine GanZe scHuLe... yo


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

*heul*
Der hat mich puttemacht!


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *heul*
> Der hat mich puttemacht!


So das wird mir zu doof...ich komme nicht hier her zuurueck, bis alle mit einem IQ von unter 120 und Zombies und andere Hirnlose nervensaegen weg sind -.-
Hallo, wir muessen uns vor zombies retten! Da gibts keinen Platz fuer kalten kaffee und Leute die uns mit ihrem Schwert-Fetisch aussaugen...
waaaaargh das ist Unmoeglich mit euch zu ueberleben >.<


----------



## Petersburg (10. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Sacht mal ... wenn bei euch in der Wohnung jetzt ein Zombie sein würde ... gleich im Nebenzimmer ... was würdet ihr machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm Arme & Beine abhacken in den Schul Rucksack tun und dann irgendwo aufm Klo liegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> So das wird mir zu doof...ich komme nicht hier her zuurueck, bis alle mit einem IQ von unter 120 und Zombies und andere Hirnlose nervensaegen weg sind -.-
> Hallo, wir muessen uns vor zombies retten! Da gibts keinen Platz fuer kalten kaffee und Leute die uns mit ihrem Schwert-Fetisch aussaugen...
> waaaaargh das ist Unmoeglich mit euch zu ueberleben >.<



Wenn du gehst werd ich eben Koch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wenn du gehst werd ich eben Koch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grrr erpressung >.<
ich bleibe doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

ich kann auch kochen, blaubeerpfannkuchen!


----------



## Petersburg (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich kann auch kochen, blaubeerpfannkuchen!



soweit ich weis brät man die, wie du die kochen kannst will ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich kann auch kochen, blaubeerpfannkuchen!


Konkurenz...*Unauffaellig Sola und Petersburg erschiess*


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

Mit welcher waffe?

Suppe, Bratzst, Spagetti mit tomatensoße.... alles kein Problem^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mit welcher waffe?
> 
> Suppe, Bratzst, Spagetti mit tomatensoße.... alles kein Problem^^


Pah! 
Wienerschnitzel, kaesefleischbraten, geheimer Nudelsossenrezept, Jede Menge genialer Salate und Suppen, diverse Russische Spezialitaeten, Eisdelikatessen, Fruchtdesserts... ich bin hier der Koch.. sonst gibts eine mit der Pfanne


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> hm Arme & Beine abhacken in den Schul Rucksack tun und dann irgendwo aufm Klo liegen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Petersburg schule um 8:00 uhr morgens.Unterricht!
Petersburg kommt rein:Moin Kameraden!
Schüler:Moinsen
Begrüßen sich alle.
Lehrer kommt rein und sagt:ALLE HINSETZEN!....meine fresse und noch ein versauter Tag!
Alle setzen sich hin und versuchen mehr oder weniger dem unterricht zu folgen währrend der lehrer alles runterlabert.
Aufeinmal kommt irgendwoher ein geräusch:WUÄÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄ
Alle Schüler drehen sich um...
Der lehrer sagt:HANDYS AUS IHR ARSCHSÄCKE! und konzentriert euch verdammt nochmal auf meine worte.
Alle beruhigen sich...
wieder ist ein geräusch zu hören ...diesmal aggressiver:WUÄÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHHÄÄ WUFF WUFF ÖHHHHHHHHHHHH
*knirsch**knirsch*
Die Schüler fangen an zu lachen...der lehrer versucht es zu überhören.
Petersburg Tasche fällt um und ein dumpfes :bäähhhhhhhummm ist zu hören.
Alle schauen jetzt zu petersburg und dan runter auf seine tasche.Petersburg zockt auf seiner PSP und merkt nichts da er seine kapuze anhatt und kopfhörer.
Der Lehrer schaut genervt und dreht sich zur tafel um und versucht etwas zu schreiben
WUÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHÄÄBÄHÄHÄHHÄHÄ  MÄÄÄÄHÄHÄHÄ*knack*+knirsch* bloooop
hässliche geräusche isnd zuz hlren der lehrer kratzt an der tafel und alle schüler heulen auf vor schmerzen.
Lehrer:hört doch auf mich zu nerven :< 
Der Lehrer steckt seine Hand in die tasche.....
Petersburg:tuhen sie das lieber nicht! und nimmt seine knöpfe aussem ohr.
Der Lehrer ignoriert seine warnung und Heult laut auf und zieht seine hand...oder was davon übrig ist raus.
Alle kinder schreien...........es wird dunkel....alle starren zur tür...der lehrer weint und blutet.
Nebel dringt unter die tür in den klassenraum und die tür öffnet sich und vanth steht vor der tür mit einem großen schwert....

CUT!Du bist im falschen film!
Soladra kommt in latexanzug und zieht vanth wieder aus dem raum

Weiter gehts....

Einer der schüelr guckt in die tasche und schreit entsetzt auf.....lässt die tasche dabei fallen und das gräßliche wird entblößt:Ein Zombie...hone extremitäten!
Wäuähähäh bähähähhähä mähähähähhähllfghllllll

Die schüler schreien und wollen aus dem klassenraum rennen doch aufeinmal steht der lehrer auf und fängt an die schüelr aufzuhalten und zu beißen...


TOLL jetzt wissen wir wer schuld an der apokalypse ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Egreifft ihn und hängt ihn!


----------



## Petersburg (10. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Petersburg schule um 8:00 uhr morgens.Unterricht!
> Petersburg kommt rein:Moin Kameraden!
> Schüler:Moinsen
> Begrüßen sich alle.
> ...



Es ist zu Spät! Ich befehle jetzt eine Armee von 400 10-18 Jährigen Zombies! ANGRIFF! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Pah!
> Wienerschnitzel, kaesefleischbraten, geheimer Nudelsossenrezept, Jede Menge genialer Salate und Suppen, diverse Russische Spezialitaeten, Eisdelikatessen, Fruchtdesserts... ich bin hier der Koch.. sonst gibts eine mit der Pfanne



da ich beruflich mal koch werden will, bzw. da ich zuhause eh immer am kochen bin könnten wir beide doch den koch machen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Soladra kommt in latexanzug und zieht vanth wieder aus dem raum


warum war das bei einem Film, dessen Drehbuch von einem Buffed-Mitglied geschrieben wird, soooo klar?




> da ich beruflich mal koch werden will, bzw. da ich zuhause eh immer am kochen bin könnten wir beide doch den koch machen, oder?


Ich koch nur zum spass, aber oft, zu hause^^ Also gut, partner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> warum war das bei einem Film, dessen Drehbuch von einem Buffed-Mitglied geschrieben wird, soooo klar?


du heulst doch rum das wir nicht auf die zombieapokalypse achten,jetzt machts jemand und schon musste kritisieren!
verdammte bolschewisten

Ja das ist so wie sie ihre rolle spielen sollte,als banshee die dem träger frostmourne folgt


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du heulst doch rum das wir nicht auf die zombieapokalypse achten,jetzt machts jemand und schon musste kritisieren!
> verdammte bolschewisten
> 
> Ja das ist so wie sie ihre rolle spielen sollte,als banshee die dem träger frostmourne folgt


okeeee.
Aber was hat Sola im Latexanzug mit Zombieapoalypse zu tun? Es sei denn, es sind Pedozmbies...


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> okeeee.
> Aber was hat Sola im Latexanzug mit Zombieapoalypse zu tun? Es sei denn, es sind Pedozmbies...


Frag doch nicht zuviel!
das ist ja wohl ganz meine sache,mein film,mein schwert,mein... ähm frag einfach nicht!

wenn ich sage latex dan ist es latex!Punkt! ähm PUNKT .


----------



## Soladra (11. Dezember 2009)

basheekostüm abschüttel*
Kliner Denkfehler: 1.wenn ch  unter einem Bann stehen würde, würde ich dich den drann hindern, sondern Hirnlos nachlatschen. 2. Würde der Lehrer eine Dame im Latexanzug sehen, würd er nicht in die tasche greifen, sondern mir hinterhersabbern. Und3.WTF ICH TRAG EIN LEDERKLEID!!!!111drölf


----------



## Sin (11. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> WTF ICH TRAG EIN LEDERKLEID!!!!111drölf



Keine Details bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich 12 Jährige Kinder im Latexanzug sehen will, trag ich mich beim örtlichen Kirchenverband der Katholischen Kirche ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Dezember 2009)

so ich mach jetzt mal /ignore auf die letzten 3-5 Seiten und frag einfach mal in den Raum ^^



Denken Zombies?


----------



## Sin (11. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> so ich mach jetzt mal /ignore auf die letzten 3-5 Seiten und frag einfach mal in den Raum ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Denken Zombies?



Nein, Zombies denken nicht, sie handeln lediglich nach ihren niederen Instinkten. Ähnlich wie Tiere: Fressen, Schlafen, Fortpflanzen. Fortpflanzen jedoch in dem Sinne, dass sie andere Menschen "adaptieren".


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nein, Zombies denken nicht, sie handeln lediglich nach ihren niederen Instinkten. Ähnlich wie Tiere: Fressen, Schlafen, Fortpflanzen. Fortpflanzen jedoch in dem Sinne, dass sie andere Menschen "adaptieren".





NA gut dann kann euer OT weiter gehen ^^


----------



## Druda (11. Dezember 2009)

wenn die Zombies kommen, dann fahr ich mit dem Schlauchboot von meinem Vater auf eine Insel und schlag dort mein Lager auf!
allerdings werde ich wohl schon tot sein, wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe xD also kann man das vergessen.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nein, Zombies denken nicht, sie handeln lediglich nach ihren niederen Instinkten. Ähnlich wie Tiere: Fressen, Schlafen, Fortpflanzen. Fortpflanzen jedoch in dem Sinne, dass sie andere Menschen "adaptieren".



In Land of the Dead haben sie gedacht!
Sie haben gesehen, wie sie mit einem Gewehr geschossen haben und einer von denen, hat dann ebenfalls geschossen. 
Zwar nicht wirklich präzise, aber er hat gelernt!


----------



## Bader1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> wenn die Zombies kommen, dann fahr ich mit dem Schlauchboot von meinem Vater auf eine Insel und schlag dort mein Lager auf!
> allerdings werde ich wohl schon tot sein, wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe xD also kann man das vergessen.



Keine gute Idee, wenn ned gneug Nahrung/Versorgung auf der Insel ist, wei lwir wissen ja alle das Zombies durch Wasser gehen könne, sind dann zwar etwas aufgedunsen aber das ja egal!


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

MAAA!!!DIE APOKALYPSE HAT BEGONNEN!!!!11drölf


----------



## mookuh (12. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> MAAA!!!DIE APOKALYPSE HAT BEGONNEN!!!!11drölf



wer? wie? was? wo? wann?

ich seh nur schnee


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

Meine Mutter hört jetzt TH!


----------



## Lethior (12. Dezember 2009)

Schieß. Mehr kannst du nichtmehr für sie tun.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Schieß. Mehr kannst du nichtmehr für sie tun.



NEIN! Nimm das Messer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

*haut sich den Kopf gegen die Wand, um den Ohrwurm von "Monsun" wegzubekommen*


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *haut sich den Kopf gegen die Wand, um den Ohrwurm von "Monsun" wegzubekommen*



Sie ist.... Infiziert!


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

*lässt mit halb zertrümmerten Schädel wieder von der Wand ab*
Miau?
*umfall


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *lässt mit halb zertrümmerten Schädel wieder von der Wand ab*
> Miau?
> *umfall


*soladras kopf verbind* *soladra hochheb und ins bett leg*


----------



## The Paladin (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir gerade Seite 1,2,110,111 und 112 durchgelesen. 

Ich denke das wenn eine solche Zombie-Apokalypse stattfindet Nicht die ganze Welt sondern nur das Land wo es begonnen hat und eventuell vereinzelt in Nachbarländern solche Zombies sein werden. Europa hat viele Länder mit sehr gut Ausgerüsteten Militär, Amerika Natzt alle Zombies auf ihrem Land mit ihrer Army, In Asien würden die Militärs und Polizisten wahrscheinlich auf alles schießen was sich bewegt um ja keinen Zombie am leben zu lassen (Und um ihre Überbevölkerung etwas einzudämmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Australien würde wahrscheinlich nicht so schlimm betroffen werden weil die Dörfer und Städte weit weg voneinander sind und sich warnen können. Afrikas bevölkerung würde auf sich selbst aufpassen und im Nahen Osten werden alle Leute die Waffen haben (Also alle ^^) die Zombies bekämpfen. Und an den Polkappen würden die Zombies nur am boden festfrieren ^^

Wenn aber eine solche Apokalypse in meiner Stadt ausbricht muss ich nur zum Nachbarn rennen (Stellvertretener Polizeihauptmann der Stadt). Im Keller liegen Regale voll mit Konservendosen mit Ewig haltbarer Nahrung und ungefähr 15 Flaschen Mineralwasser, 12 flaschen normales wasser und lauter Alkohol der meinen Vater gehört (Bin aber nichtalkoholiker ^^). Als bewaffnung nehme ich den Revolver meines Vaters (S & W Model 500, er hat zwar nur eine schachtel mit Patronen aber das genügt fürs überleben bis was besseres da ist). Und der Jeep meines Vaters erweist sich sicher auch als nützlich. In den Wald ca. 100 m enfernt ist eine Jägerhütte wo immer irgendein Jäger ist.
So, mein überleben und das meiner Familie ist gesichert falls mein vater nicht arbeiten ist (Wien, kein überleben falls dort Zombies auftauchen).

Mfg THe Paladin


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *Weihwasser über die Zombies verschütt* (ZombieNr.1 --> Soladra)


*Leekran auslach*
opfa, ist total sinnlos >.<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: und so sieht es aus wenn man gefressen wird... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. Dezember 2009)

Stellt euch vor es wäre keine Zombie-Apokalypse, sondern eine Necromorph-Apokalypse.
(Die die Dead Space gespielt haben wissen was Necromoprhs sind)

Für alle die nicht Wissen was Necromorphs sind, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung.

Ein Necromorphs ist ein Mensch der getötet wurde und dann von einen Infector "Infiziert" wurde. Ein Infector injiziert einen microorganismus in den Körper der Tote Zellen wiederbelebt und Mutieren lässt.
(Ist irgendwie genauso wie beim Zombiebiss). Necromorphs töten jeden den sie sehen, es genügen nur ein Infector und eine Leiche um das Massaker einzuleiten.

Hier die verschiedenen Necromoprhs (auf Englisch, aber die Bilder genügen euch doch, oder?)

Slasher (Die standard Necromoprhs, ich hasse sie ^^) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Slashers
Leaper (Die krabbeln an den Wänden und springen dich an) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Leapers
Lurker (Infizierte Babys, ich finde es grausam das man solche als Gegner hat, aber es ist nur ein Spiel) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Lurkers
Infectors (Die sind leichte Gegner, liegt wol daran das ich alle Leichen auf meinen weg unbrauchbar für sie mache) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Infectors
Pregnants (Die haben entweder kleine Swarmers oder Lurker im Bauch) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Pregnants
Swarmer (Das sind in wirklichkeit Finger die Infiziert wurden) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Swarmers
Exploders (Selbstmordattentäter) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Exploders
Brutes (Mann, die hasse ich auch, aber wenigstens kommen die einzeln) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Brutes
Divider (Man kann erkennen das einer in der nähe ist weil man Walgeräusche hört) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Dividers
Twitcher (Die sind schnell, und ich meine damit sehr schnell) http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Twitchers

Bosse habe ich nicht genannt.

Das szenario spielt in der heutigen Zeit, nicht in der Zukunft mit Laserwaffen!

Und nun stellt euch vor das ihr eines Nachts aufwacht weil auf der Straße ein Radau ist. Ihr sieht das einige Menschen vor einen Slasher fliehen, und dann hört ihr vor eurer Wohungstür/Haustür/Zimmertür schreie die plötzlich aufhören, gefolgt von einen Krachen gegen eure Tür. 

Wie würdet ihr reagieren?
Was würdet ihr tun wenn ihr keine Waffe habt, nur evtl. einen Baseballschläger oder Messer?
Was denkt ihr über die Necromorphs?
Findet ihr meinen Beitrag Off-Topic, dumm oder doch interessant?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## mimoun (13. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt hab ich noch mehr Angst....Necromorphs>Zombies


----------



## The Paladin (15. Dezember 2009)

/push

Kommt schon Leute, ich will Kritiken jeder Art ^^
Aber nicht allzu Konstruktiv bitte


----------



## Petersburg (15. Dezember 2009)

necromorphs sind viel zu gruselig ich bleib lieber bei den zombies


----------



## The Paladin (15. Dezember 2009)

Die sollen auch Gruselig sein.

Wie gesagt, stellt euch vor in eurem Haus/eurer Wohnung ist einer/mehrere. Was würdest du tun? Wie würdest du dich wehren (Realistisch bleiben, kein Schrotgewehr mit drölfmillionen schuss ^^)


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> Die sollen auch Gruselig sein.
> 
> Wie gesagt, stellt euch vor in eurem Haus/eurer Wohnung ist einer/mehrere. Was würdest du tun? Wie würdest du dich wehren (Realistisch bleiben, kein Schrotgewehr mit drölfmillionen schuss ^^)



Sturmgewehr schnappen und Headshots verpassen. Wenn es mehr als 50 Zombies sind müsste ich auf den Baseballschläger wechseln, da mir dann so langsam die Munition ausgehen würde.

mfG René


----------



## The Paladin (15. Dezember 2009)

Hm, Necromorphs sind keine Zombies im eigentlichen Sinn und ich habe vergessen etwas zu sagen:

Necromorphs kann man mit direkten Schüssen in den Kopf oder Körper nicht töten! Man muss es schaffen ihre Arme und Beine abzuknallen da sie ohne die nicht weiterkommen und sterben. Anfangs habe ich das nicht gewusst und mich gefragt warum der Kopflose Slasher wild um sich schlagend in meine Richtung rennt ^^
Aber ein Baseballschläger ist eine gute Wahl für eine Waffe, Auf die Arme Schlagen bis du Sie ihm gebrochen hat (Und schon auf seinen Kopf achten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud2mm_8R-tY) und dann sind die Beine drann (Falls Schusswaffe vorhanden auf die beine Zielen)


Edit: Und sie halten einiges an Schüssen aus bevor irgendwas bei ihnen abbricht
        Falls Video nicht funktioniert, bei Youtube eintippen: Death by Slasher oder Cruesome Dead Space deaths


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Zombis hatte ich nich so derbe probleme aber necro´s sind schon allein in der vorstellung pervers Pala so etwas nur zu denken is schon gruselig_


----------



## The Paladin (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das Spiel Weihnachten 2008 gekauft, und es erst Sommer 2009 durchgezockt. Ich habe meistens gespielt wenn mehr Personen im Raum waren (Und das hört ihr von einem 18 Jährigen ^^)

Ich habe nur gesagt was würdet Ihr tun, weglaufen, am boden sitzend weinen, versuchen zu überleben, Amoklaufen um soviele wie möglich zu töten von den Necros!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

auf speicher klettern und durchs fenster rausspringen und versuchen mit dem kopf möglichst irgend ne zaunlatte zu erwischen das mir mein schädel zertrümmert wird.


----------



## The Paladin (15. Dezember 2009)

Hm, wenn du das tust machst du es den Infector leichter, dann muss er nicht mehr deine Schädeldecke zertrümmern ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

ach so ja dann halt amok... :/


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Ganz einfach Ich versuch n Moglichst Hohen Punkt zu finden undSpringe da runter :/ dan bin ich Matsch und werde nich zu einem dieser Perversen Dinger _


----------



## The Paladin (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich verweise auf Swarmers ^^

Seid Kreativ, zeigt das ihr was anderes könnt außer Selbstmord. Im Spiel habe ich eine Audionachricht aufgesammelt wo ein Mitarbeiter auf dem Schiff sich seine Beine abgesägt hat, das war eklig aber kreativ


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Was Zockst du dne Bitte fur Kranke games _


----------



## The Paladin (15. Dezember 2009)

Falls bei mir sowas passieren würde, würde ich versuchen zum nächsten Polizeihauptquartier zu kommen. Was schwer werden sollte da Slasher, Leaper und Lurker nicht von der Langsamen Sorte sind. Und stellt euch mal vor ein Brute jagt euch durch die Straßen.

Ich zocke: Dead Space, das spiel wo diese Monster geschaffen wurden


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> Falls bei mir sowas passieren würde, würde ich versuchen zum nächsten Polizeihauptquartier zu kommen. Was schwer werden sollte da Slasher, Leaper und Lurker nicht von der Langsamen Sorte sind. Und stellt euch mal vor ein Brute jagt euch durch die Straßen.
> 
> *Ich zocke: Dead Space, das spiel wo diese Monster geschaffen wurden*



_
Du Hats die frage nicht richtig verstanden 

Welcher Normale Menshc zockt so was freiwilig _


----------



## The Paladin (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich zocke das freiwillig, es ist eines der besten Horror games. Manche finden z. B. F.E.A.R. Gruselig, aber das ist nur ein billiger shooter ^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich verweise auf Swarmers ^^
> 
> Seid Kreativ, zeigt das ihr was anderes könnt außer Selbstmord. Im Spiel habe ich eine Audionachricht aufgesammelt wo ein Mitarbeiter auf dem Schiff sich seine Beine abgesägt hat, das war eklig aber kreativ


riesenfeuer machen, sich selber kopfschuss. leiche verbrennt = win!


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd mir mein Katan schnappen und mich zuhause verbunkern. Falls doch ma son kerlchen reinkommt begrüsse ich ihn mit meinem pfeilbogen und tackere ihn damit erst mal an ne wand und widme mich ihm dann gemütlich mit meinem katana^^

die dinger ham echt was... kann man seinen sadissmuss schön ausleben^^ 

das game muss ich mir glaub ich auch ma besorgen^^


----------



## Soladra (15. Dezember 2009)

Aufwach*

Th anmachen. Wem fälllt was besseres ein?


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Ich würd mir mein Katan schnappen und mich zuhause verbunkern. Falls doch ma son kerlchen reinkommt begrüsse ich ihn mit meinem pfeilbogen und tackere ihn damit erst mal an ne wand und widme mich ihm dann gemütlich mit meinem katana^^
> 
> die dinger ham echt was... kann man seinen sadissmuss schön ausleben^^
> 
> das game muss ich mir glaub ich auch ma besorgen^^


du bist richtig lustig...muss schon lustig sein fuer die zombies/wasauchimmer zuzusehen wie du 5 minuten mit deinem Katana herufuchtelst, dann muede bist und gefressen wirst. Und den Bogen kannst du dir auch in den A...schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieviele schuss um einen zu toeten? Und wieviele Pfeile hast du? Und wieviele Gegner, bis du keine mehr hast? Aufsammeln schoen und gut, aber bei solchen angreiffern, keine chance^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aufwach*
> 
> Th anmachen. Wem fälllt was besseres ein?



das ist zu grausam O,o


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ist zu grausam O,o


es ist eine ehrenvolle art zu sterben^^ Wenigstens nimmst du die halbe Umgebung mit ins jenseis xD


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du bist richtig lustig...muss schon lustig sein fuer die zombies/wasauchimmer zuzusehen wie du 5 minuten mit deinem Katana herufuchtelst, dann muede bist und gefressen wirst. Und den Bogen kannst du dir auch in den A...schieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie gesagt ich verbunkere mich. heisst: fenster vernageln etc etc.

wen doch mal einer oder zwei reinkommt is das np. hab atm 40 pfeile daheim. und mit meinem katana kann ich gut 30 min kämpfen ohne müde zu werden. trainiere schon n weilchen damit (und ja ich meine kämpfen. ich übe ca 2 mal die woche mit nem kumpel und da übe ich mit nem suborito und das is sogar noch schwerer als n gewöhnliches katana)


----------



## Soladra (15. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> es ist eine ehrenvolle art zu sterben^^ Wenigstens nimmst du die halbe Umgebung mit ins jenseis xD




MAH!! MEINE MUTTER MACHT  DIE CDS WIEDER AN!!!

kann mir ver nen Vorschlaghammer geben? ich verzichte auf die Weihnachtsgeschenken, wenn ich den Krach nicht mehr hören muss.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> MAH!! MEINE MUTTER MACHT  DIE CDS WIEDER AN!!!
> 
> kann mir ver nen Vorschlaghammer geben? ich verzichte auf die Weihnachtsgeschenken, wenn ich den Krach nicht mehr hören muss.



versteck doch die cds einfach mal? oder mit nem messer über die unterseite kratzen^^ kannste als unfall tarnen^^


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> versteck doch die cds einfach mal? oder mit nem messer über die unterseite kratzen^^ kannste als unfall tarnen^^



Microwelle hat auch interessanten Einfluss auf CDs. Ebenfalls als Unfall tarnbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Microwelle hat auch interessanten Einfluss auf CDs. Ebenfalls als Unfall tarnbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa aber wird schwerer^^ sry hab die cds mit nem fertiggerischt verwechselt?^^


----------



## Soladra (15. Dezember 2009)

Bessere Idee.... UUUUPs, jetzt is mit doch glat das Königswasser runtergefallen


----------



## Silmyiél (15. Dezember 2009)

sag einfach dein hund hat sie gefressen ^^


bie hausaufgaben hat das jedenfalls bei mir immer geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach und so von wegen PFeil und Bogne und zombies

Meint ihr da passiert überhaupt was wenn man mit nem Bogen draufballert wiel ich glaub nich das Zombies das intressiert, die laufen/schlurfen einfach weiter


----------



## Soladra (15. Dezember 2009)

bei mir nixht, ich ha keinen Hund, der is vor 2 jahren gestorben


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> sag einfach dein hund hat sie gefressen ^^
> 
> 
> bie hausaufgaben hat das jedenfalls bei mir immer geklappt
> ...



in den kopf ballern wird die schon stören^^ oder halt eben an ne wand tackern^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (15. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> in den kopf ballern wird die schon stören^^ oder halt eben an ne wand tackern^^



Na hoffentlich zielst du besser als der hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv6qxC4IToU...feature=related

Ps: Keine Panik der Typ ist nicht gestorben.


----------



## Soladra (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey, mit Pfeil und Bogen kann man böse Sachen anrichtenm, meine Schwester hat mal an ner Zaunlasse geübt und die is nach 2 Tagen gechrasht


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ps: Keine Panik der Typ ist nicht gestorben.


hat er bei DER dummheit aber verdient xD


----------



## Soladra (15. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hat er bei DER dummheit aber verdient xD



/sign


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hey, mit Pfeil und Bogen kann man böse Sachen anrichtenm, meine Schwester hat mal an ner Zaunlasse geübt und die is nach 2 Tagen gechrasht



kann ich bestätigen^^  btw: ne wassermelone verhält sich sehr ähnlich wie n menschlicher kopf wen man drauf ballert.

habs ma ausprobiert... die is in mehrere teile zerlegt worden schon nur ab einem pfeil^^ also ich denke die zombies würde das schon stören^^ (hab btw nur n 50 pfund bogen  (25kg ca) und früher hatten sie bis zu 100 pfund bögen... würde zu gern wissen wie das damals getan hat wen wer n headshot abbekommen hat^^)


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was Zockst du dne Bitte fur Kranke games _



Ich versteh nicht wirklich, wo das Problem sein soll? ^^
Ich guck mir z.B. unheimlich gerne Horrofilme an (Hellraiser best! :> )
Also warum nicht auch Horrorfilme spielen?

Ich fand z.B. auch Doom3 anfangs recht aufregend, wobei es mit ner Zeit langweilig wird, weil alles gleich aufgebaut ist.
Es fließt teilweise einfach unheimlich viel Adrenalin und es gibt ja wohl nichts besseres.
Vorallem wenn man dann noch im absoluten Dunkel zockt und den Rechner an die Anlage koppelt.


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn man dann noch im absoluten Dunkel zockt und den Rechner an die Anlage koppelt.


Das mach ich bei Dead Space immer, macht richtig  Spaß muss ich sagen, man hat da schon etwas mehr Schreckmomente als normal.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2009)

so,war jetzt gestern mit Kumpel in Zombieland.astreiner Film,nur leider etwas zu kurz.Pflichtfilm für alle die hier in dem fred posten...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w5BUQ_vp7Q


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Gut dann ist mein WE schon wieder verplant wenn das ein Pflichtfilm ist^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

der ist schon seit dem 10 Dezember draussen, was seit ihr den für Zombies Fans wenn ihr denn noch nicht gesehen habt?


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> der ist schon seit dem 10 Dezember draussen, was seit ihr den für Zombies Fans wenn ihr denn noch nicht gesehen habt?


z.B. welche die bisher keine Zeit hatten?


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> z.B. welche die bisher keine Zeit hatten?


/sign


----------



## Silmyiél (16. Dezember 2009)

/sign²


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2009)

Oder weil man auch einfach zu faul ist, ins Kino zu latschen? :>


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Oder weil man auch einfach zu faul ist, ins Kino zu latschen? :>


Joah das könnte auch sein ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

oder weil mans nicht mitbekommen hat


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

oder weil man angst vor draussen hat .. ^^


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Oder weil seine Katze Medikamenten süchtig geworden ist Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

oder weil draußen zombies sind die das haus belagern um wieder zum thema zurück zu kommen :/


----------



## Soladra (16. Dezember 2009)

Zu LoD geh und ihm Helf, Die Zobies abknall*
Stopf dir awas in ie Ohren, ich mach glreich TH an!!!!


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oder weil draußen zombies sind die das haus belagern um wieder zum thema zurück zu kommen :/


Für so einen Fall hat man immer einen Jeep und genügend Waffen im Keller um sich einen Weg ins Kino frei zu räumen !

PS. Yeah hab nu au mal 1k posts xD


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Danke Soldara ich dachte schon ich muss da alleine rauskommen


----------



## Soladra (17. Dezember 2009)

Laber ned, steck dir was in die Ohren!


----------



## Petersburg (17. Dezember 2009)

Natoll die Zombies haben mein Versteck umzingelt und ich schreib morgen eine Chemie Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (17. Dezember 2009)

FINGER IN DIE OHREN!
*th mit 3 Cdplayern gleichzeitig anschalt, volll aufdreh und weiterballer*


----------



## Sin (17. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so,war jetzt gestern mit Kumpel in Zombieland.astreiner Film,nur leider etwas zu kurz.Pflichtfilm für alle die hier in dem fred posten...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w5BUQ_vp7Q



Kann ich nur bestätigen, hammer geil der Film, hab schon lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Dezember 2009)

wieder n zombiefilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Und ich bin wieder zurück!


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Dezember 2009)

Höhö Robert Englund spielt mit  xD

wer war die andere noch gleich??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. Dezember 2009)

Btw, wir haben uns noch gar keine Gedanken über eine Nachzombiapokalyptische Währung gemacht. Was nehmen wir? Kronkorken wie in Fallout? Zigaretten?


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Btw, wir haben uns noch gar keine Gedanken über eine Nachzombiapokalyptische Währung gemacht. Was nehmen wir? Kronkorken wie in Fallout? Zigaretten?



Drogen & Alkohol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder WoW GameCards ^-^


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Drogen & Alkohol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zombie-und Menschensklaven?


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Sklaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder körperteile!
edit:körperteile fallen aus,gäbe ne inflantion liegt ja genug rum...


----------



## Schors (18. Dezember 2009)

medizin ... blutkonserven etc

Plan:
1. Kumpels holen^^
2. ab zum Schützenheim - besser als Messer
3. auf den Gleisen ab zur Kaserne ---> besser als Luftgewehr^^
4. in Supermarkt verschanzen
5. abwarten un beten xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Höhö Robert Englund spielt mit  xD
> 
> wer war die andere noch gleich??
> 
> ...



Jenna Jameson und der Film ist überraschend gut gemacht. Nette Splattereffekte und urkomische Situationen.


----------



## The Paladin (20. Dezember 2009)

Eine Währung wirds nach der Apokalypse sicher nicht mehr geben. Sicher wird es Tauschhandel geben, Medizin gegen Essen usw.

Übrigens, denkt doch mal an meinen Necromorph post ein paar seiten zurück (Der ganz große Post mit Links)


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich will ja jetzt kein spielverderber sein ....aber!:


Naja bevor es überhaupt zur invasion kommt werden sowieso ganze landstriche in luft gesprengt,als ob die menschen sich dafür interessieren.Solange sie am leben bleiben werden sie auch opfern in kauf nehmen^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt kein spielverderber sein ....aber!:
> 
> 
> Naja bevor es überhaupt zur invasion kommt werden sowieso ganze landstriche in luft gesprengt,als ob die menschen sich dafür interessieren.Solange sie am leben bleiben werden sie auch opfern in kauf nehmen^^


genau, opfer muessen gebracht werden - und wer ist schon so dumm SICH SELBER zu opfern, wenn noch sooo viele Leute um einen herum sind^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Es wäre doch interessant, sich zu interessieren, wie WoW die Zombieakopalypse überlebt hat. Denn die Pest ist seit langem ausgebrochen und imemr noch aktiv, aber sie wird in Schach gehalten durch die komischen Palaheinis... wie heissen die? Und wie haben sie es geschafft, dass nicht ganz WoW von Zombies überrannt wurde?

PS: achja!^^Der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug!


----------



## Soladra (22. Dezember 2009)




----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2009)

geil xD


an alle buffies, bye bye ich werd euch vermissen, bin bis zum 29 wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> geil xD
> 
> 
> an alle buffies, bye bye ich werd euch vermissen, bin bis zum 29 wech
> ...



Tschüüüss. Viel spass. (Wobei auch immer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ski fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich bricht da keine Zombieapokalypse aus, ich hab ka wo ich dort waffen besorgen koennte...


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2009)

*BRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINZZZZZ!*


----------



## Tolimar (23. Dezember 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist folgendes, Warum wollen denn die Zombies Menschen töten ? Ich mein das kennen wir nur aus Filmen , aber wenn man jetzt überlegt, was haben die Zombies , wenn man Menschen tötet? Okey sagen wir mal die Zombies möchten Menschenfleisch fressen ^^ , aber Zombies könnten sich auch ja gegenseitig fressen , sie bestehen ja dann auch aus menschlichem Fleisch, das 
nur von einem Virus infiziert wurde. Das is eigentlich nur unlogisch, und warum mögen manche Zombies kein Sonnenlicht? Haha also ich finde die Filmindustrien sollten das realistischer machen, aber es macht halt spaß sowas anzuschauen , weil das Super Spannend und manchmal auch lustig ist.
Na ja sollte es eine Zombie invasion geben , dann würde ich mich als Zombie tarnen ^^ das heißt ich würde in das nächste Scherzartikelladen rennen, mir Blutkapseln oder Theaterblut kaufen, meine Klamotten anreißen , ein paar Fake-Wunden machen , und so rumstöhnen wie ein Zombie, und mich dann in das Zombievolk einmischen, natürlich für Notfälle auch eine Pistole einstecken^^ und so halt leben... bis ich die Nase voll hab und dann unauffällig in ein Waffenladen gehe und mir Waffen hole und dann jeden Zombie killen den ich sehe! 

MFG Tolimar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (23. Dezember 2009)

dann musst du dich aber an das Essverhalten von Zombies anpassen sonst fliegt deine Tarnung auf 


und das heißt dann für dich 


GIEF BRAINNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2009)

Oder er wird vorher von uns erschossen *g*


----------



## Tolimar (23. Dezember 2009)

Haha das Stimmt


----------



## X1Alpha (26. Dezember 2009)

http://zombie-larp.com/trailer/

bitteschön ^^ sogar zum selber mitmachen


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

X1Alpha schrieb:


> http://zombie-larp.com/trailer/
> 
> bitteschön ^^ sogar zum selber mitmachen



ich will aber echte waffen :/ 
und echte zombies


----------



## X1Alpha (27. Dezember 2009)

Joa währe sicherlich ne spaßige angelegenheit mit echten Waffen und echten Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 problem ist nur man hat nur 1 leben ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

X1Alpha schrieb:


> Joa währe sicherlich ne spaßige angelegenheit mit echten Waffen und echten Zombies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann muss man auf schlurfende Zombies hoffen, diese modernen schnellen, die auf Waenden gehen koennen sind dann ziemlich 1/\/\!34.


----------



## Moruka (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und weiss deshalb nicht ob es schon geposted wurde.

http://www.amazon.de/Zombie-Survival-Guide...8445&sr=1-1


----------



## Brainfreeze (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub in dem Thread hier kann ich das Nachfragen ^^
Hat vllt jemand alle Überlebensregeln aus Zombieland?
Google hilft nicht viel weiter, kommen immer nur Kritiken und sowas...


mfg Brainfreeze


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

so, jetz macht der Thead mal was für Zombies typisches... sie sterben nit so einfach ^_^

OK, inspiriert von 4chans geistig wachen mommenten hier nen kleines spiel. Ein Wunschzettel für eure Zombieapokalypse!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. Februar 2010)

Hm..wie komm ich denn da zu einer Auswahl?
Postest du bitte die url und nicht nen Image? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Yeah! Der Thread kommt wieder! *g*


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hm..wie komm ich denn da zu einer Auswahl?
> Postest du bitte die url und nicht nen Image?
> 
> 
> ...



speicher das blanko bild auf deinem rechner. öffne paint... und füge selbst im internet gefundene Bilder ein... so hab ichs gemacht xD


----------



## Manowar (13. Februar 2010)

Ach du Schande..ist mir ja fast schon zu viel Arbeit ^^


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

tjo dan hast pech, kanst eben nit dein eigenes apokalypse sheet machen


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2010)

was heisst sidekick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Sidekick ist das Superhelden-Helferlein, ala Robin.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2010)

ok danke





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das bei Inventory ist eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Februar 2010)

da mach ich auch ma mit ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Februar 2010)

ah endlich ^^ colle sheets


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2010)

thoor:
Jeah^^ Das Inventar is ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Februar 2010)

Sooo nach 1 Stunde arbeit ist meins auch fertig: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (14. Februar 2010)

Ich würde als Sidekick einen Big Daddy nehmen.

Fernkampf (Rosie) http://www.mydisguises.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/bigdaddy.jpg
Nahkampf: (Bouncer) http://www.2kgames.com/cultofrapture/features/bigdaddyart/bouncer.jpg
Defensiv: (Rumbler) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f3/Rumbler_Big_Daddy.jpg

Das ist ein Granatwerfer auf der Schulter vom Rumbler ^^


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nichts gegen paint, ich mag das voll


----------



## Silmyiél (17. Februar 2010)

na gut ich sag jetzt nichts gegen Paint :- , aber auch nur weil ich deinen Musikgeschmack teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und ich sags auch nochmal ... keine Flammenwerfer xD


----------



## nemø (17. Februar 2010)

aber der flammenwerfer macht so cool zombies tot
und, falls deswegen, ich komm wirklich an einen ran !


----------



## Silmyiél (17. Februar 2010)

............ nein kein Flammenwerfer *grumml*


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

das thema mit dem FW hatten wir doch schon 1239549 mal ._.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

und nochmal

was ist schlimmer als ein zombie der dein gehirn fressen will

richtig

ein BRENNENDER zombie der dein gehirn fressen will


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2010)

Ahh LoD das ding hat Signaturenqualität ;D


----------



## Petersburg (17. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ahh LoD das ding hat Signaturenqualität ;D



Dasselbe habe ich auch gerade gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Februar 2010)

da gabs doch son bild dazu ... 

gefunden: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (17. Februar 2010)

also aufjedenfall noch nen mp3 player mit alfi hartkor drauf,


ALWAYS HARTKOR WICKEEEEDDD
damit lege ich jeden untoten


----------



## QuakeFour (21. Februar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> also aufjedenfall noch nen mp3 player mit alfi hartkor drauf,
> 
> 
> ALWAYS HARTKOR WICKEEEEDDD
> damit lege ich jeden untoten



Die fallen eher vor lauter lachen um. ^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. Februar 2010)

Ok, ich habe das Necromorph thema einmal angeregt. Und jetzt kommt ein anderes Szenario.

Ihr seid in eurem Zimmer und daddelt PC/Konsole/sonstwas. Und draußen hört man Polizei, Feuerwehr und Krankenwagensirenen. Als du zum Fenster rausschaust siehst du das 3 Torkelnde gestalten auf deine Haustür zusteuern. (Keine Betrunkenen, sondern Zombies ^^)
Und du weißt das in deiner nähe eine ABC-Kaserne ist (Bei mir schon, nur 3 - 5 Km Entfernt, Korneuburg). Es gibt keine Waffengeschäfte in deiner Stadt und du kennst niemanden der Waffen hat. In deinem Haus ist die einzige richtige Waffe EIn Baseballschläger und mehrere Küchenmesser.

Dein Ziel ist es die 3 Zombies loszuwerden. Ich erfinde mir dann immer weitere Szenarien, also nicht weiter als bis zu den 3 Zombies denken ^^

Der kreativste wird von mir gelobt und bekommt einen Keks =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe das Necromorph thema einmal angeregt. Und jetzt kommt ein anderes Szenario.
> 
> Ihr seid in eurem Zimmer und daddelt PC/Konsole/sonstwas. Und draußen hört man Polizei, Feuerwehr und Krankenwagensirenen. Als du zum Fenster rausschaust siehst du das 3 Torkelnde gestalten auf deine Haustür zusteuern. (Keine Betrunkenen, sondern Zombies ^^)
> Und du weißt das in deiner nähe eine ABC-Kaserne ist (Bei mir schon, nur 3 - 5 Km Entfernt, Korneuburg). Es gibt keine Waffengeschäfte in deiner Stadt und du kennst niemanden der Waffen hat. In deinem Haus ist die einzige richtige Waffe EIn Baseballschläger und mehrere Küchenmesser.
> ...



Ich binde die Küchenmesser an den Baseballschläger :O.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Februar 2010)

Hm, schonmal eine Gute Idee. Aber bevor ich bewerte sollten schon mehrere Schreiben.


----------



## Petersburg (21. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe das Necromorph thema einmal angeregt. Und jetzt kommt ein anderes Szenario.
> 
> Ihr seid in eurem Zimmer und daddelt PC/Konsole/sonstwas. Und draußen hört man Polizei, Feuerwehr und Krankenwagensirenen. Als du zum Fenster rausschaust siehst du das 3 Torkelnde gestalten auf deine Haustür zusteuern. (Keine Betrunkenen, sondern Zombies ^^)
> Und du weißt das in deiner nähe eine ABC-Kaserne ist (Bei mir schon, nur 3 - 5 Km Entfernt, Korneuburg). Es gibt keine Waffengeschäfte in deiner Stadt und du kennst niemanden der Waffen hat. In deinem Haus ist die einzige richtige Waffe EIn Baseballschläger und mehrere Küchenmesser.
> ...



Ich werfe meinen PC auf den 1. meinen Monitor auf den 2. dann nehme ich den Baseballschläger hau eine Kühlschranktür damit ab nehm die als Schild, nehme das Messer und versuche so den 3. Zombie zu killen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (21. Februar 2010)

Tolimar schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist folgendes, Warum wollen denn die Zombies Menschen töten ? Ich mein das kennen wir nur aus Filmen , aber wenn man jetzt überlegt, was haben die Zombies , wenn man Menschen tötet? Okey sagen wir mal die Zombies möchten Menschenfleisch fressen ^^ , aber Zombies könnten sich auch ja gegenseitig fressen , sie bestehen ja dann auch aus menschlichem Fleisch, das
> nur von einem Virus infiziert wurde. Das is eigentlich nur unlogisch, und warum mögen manche Zombies kein Sonnenlicht? Haha also ich finde die Filmindustrien sollten das realistischer machen, aber es macht halt spaß sowas anzuschauen , weil das Super Spannend und manchmal auch lustig ist.



Sehen sie bitte hier hin *wiunnn klick*

Die Survival Sheets sind aber richtig geil^^ bin nur leider atm zu faul für.


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Also, man hat n Normales Haus ? 2 Stockwerke ? Fenster über der Tür ?
Tür verriegeln
Wie schon beschrieben, schwere Sachen als Fernseher und PC aufe Zombies runter
Fett zum Kochen Bringen !
Dann gucken wies den Zombies geht, wenn sie die schweren Sachen überlebt haben , Tür richtig versperren, ala Quentin Terrentino mit Couch usw.
Wenn sie da immer noch drauf einprügeln-->Das heißé fett von oben auf die schütten
wenn sie dann noch leben
Fenster neben der Tür öffnen - Aufmerksamkeit gewinnen, dann mit den Küchenmesser losschnetzeln, was geht
Dann müssten die tot sein
............
Szenario nicht weiter ausführen...OK


----------



## The Paladin (21. Februar 2010)

Bis jetzt ist am besten Alkopopsteuers Idee. Baseballschläger + Messer = gute Waffe.

Jetzt gehts weiter: An den Straßen beginnen Kämpfe gegen die Zombies, es werden aber immer mehr Zombies. Du versuchst zum nächsten Polizeihauptquartier zu kommen. Das Problem, eine Autosperre versperrt dir den Weg dorthin. Es gibt einen anderen Weg, und zwar Seitengassen

Du biegst in die erste Seitengasse ein und siehst wie ein paar Jugendliche einen Zombie den Rest geben, Sie sehen dich und schließen sich dir an. (Du hast 6 gerade aus der Pubertät gekommenen, aggressive Jugendliche aufgenommen, voi Geil, oda?). Ein Streit bricht aus weil einer der Jugendlichen der Anführer sein will und deinen Messerbaseballschläger haben will. Was tust du?


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Spontan : Ihn mit dem Teil zu Boden prügeln
aber eigentlich :" Oh mein Gott, er ist gebissen worden, wir müssen aufpassen, das er das Virus nicht auf uns überträgt!
Dann wird er an die Leine genommen, oder von den anderen getötet, wer weiß...Und dann nehm ich die als Vorhut und lass mivch zum Polizeirevier geleiten


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2010)

In so einer situation darf es keine unstimmigkeiten geben, also mach ichs rein nach dem Steinzeitprinzip: Ich habe Keule, ich habe Recht.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Februar 2010)

Es geht doch villeicht ein bisschen kreativer wie: Einer der Jugendlichen verwandelt sich in einen Zombie und beißt 3 andere bevor er von den verbliebenen erschlagen wird.

Edit: Steinzeitorinzip ist gut. Noch 2 - 3 Antworten von anderen Personen und ich denke mir was neues aus ^^


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2010)

Meine Couch auf die Treppe werfen, damit die nur einzelnd raufkönnen und 3 Homeruns schlagen :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Februar 2010)

N zombie muss ja geköpft werden ( oder zumindestens "HirnzuBrei" schlagen )
Das setzt voraus, dass man etwas zum schlagen hat. oder was zum schneiden.

Reichtn Küchenmesser aus um einen zu köpfen? also allein von der Schärfe und Länge?
Dazu kommt noch die Kraft, mit der man so einen Schlag ausführen muss ( zombies ham ja noch Knochen und ne Wirbelsäule ).
Ich würde Die Türe abschließen, in die Garage gehen und mit meinem Auto wegfahren. ( also zur Kaserne ).


----------



## vollmi (22. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich würde Die Türe abschließen, in die Garage gehen und mit meinem Auto wegfahren. ( also zur Kaserne ).



Da sind die Zombies dann bewaffnet. Kann man nur hoffen das sie nicht soviel verstand haben um die Wummen auch zu bedienen.

mfG René


----------



## shadow24 (22. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich binde die Küchenmesser an den Baseballschläger :O.




ich lach mich kaputt,also das musst du mir unbedingt mal zeigen wie du Küchenmesser an einen Baseballschläger gebunden kriegst und den dann noch als Waffe gebrauchen kannst...

ich würde den Zombies auch eher aus dem Weg gehen bis ich eine Fernkampfwaffe habe,denn auch wenn sich hier viele für Conan oder Blade halten,wer von uns ist schon in der Lage sich gegen drei durchgeknallte,angsteinflössende und überaus gefährliche Gegner mit einem Messer oder Baseballschläger zu verteidigen??????die Zombies haben nix zu verlieren und sind total enthemmt.deine Messerstiche,insoweit du die noch in den Körper bringst kratzen die überhaupt nich und nur ein Biss von denen reicht schon aus...
also nix mit Nahkampf mit nem Messer gegen eine Mehrheit...unbedingt Distanz zwischen sich und den Viechern bringen bis was mit hoher Feuerkraft gefunden wird udn dann kann man den Spiess umdrehen


----------



## Petersburg (22. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist am besten Alkopopsteuers Idee. Baseballschläger + Messer = gute Waffe.
> 
> Jetzt gehts weiter: An den Straßen beginnen Kämpfe gegen die Zombies, es werden aber immer mehr Zombies. Du versuchst zum nächsten Polizeihauptquartier zu kommen. Das Problem, eine Autosperre versperrt dir den Weg dorthin. Es gibt einen anderen Weg, und zwar Seitengassen
> 
> Du biegst in die erste Seitengasse ein und siehst wie ein paar Jugendliche einen Zombie den Rest geben, Sie sehen dich und schließen sich dir an. (Du hast 6 gerade aus der Pubertät gekommenen, aggressive Jugendliche aufgenommen, voi Geil, oda?). Ein Streit bricht aus weil einer der Jugendlichen der Anführer sein will und deinen Messerbaseballschläger haben will. Was tust du?



Ich werfe den Messerbaseballschläger in einen Haufen Zombies, der Jugendliche rennt hinn und wird von denen Zerfleischt. Dann dreh ich mich zu den anderen um und sage: Wenn er auf mich gehört hätte würde er jetzt noch leben.


----------



## Thoor (22. Februar 2010)

Ich les im Internet ne McGuiver Anleitung und bau aus meinem Baseballschläger, nem Klebestreifen und dem PC nen atomaren Laserzerstörter from da hell >.<


----------



## nemø (22. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich lach mich kaputt,also das musst du mir unbedingt mal zeigen wie du Küchenmesser an einen Baseballschläger gebunden kriegst und den dann noch als Waffe gebrauchen kannst...



PANZERTAPE FTW, damit kann man auch wasser kleben, wenn man was mit tape nicht kleben kann, kann mans nicht kleben


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> PANZERTAPE FTW, damit kann man auch wasser kleben, wenn man was mit tape nicht kleben kann, kann mans nicht kleben




panzertape hätte ich ja noch irgendwie gelten lassen,aber er schrieb das er die Messer "ranbindet" an den Schläger...und da hätte selbst McGyver Schwierigkeiten...
und es wird dabei die wichtige Sache vergessen,das der TE schrieb,dass die Zombies schon unten vor der Tür stehen.also vielleicht nur wenige Minuten Zeit sind für so ein Experiment.dann versuch mal in Eile und mit ner gehörigen Portion Angst im Nacken Küchenmesser an einem Baseballschläger zu befestigen.und zwar so fest, das die Messer nicht nach dem ersten Schlag im Zombie feststecken,oder danach schief und krumm(also wirkungslos)am Schläger hängen oder gar abfallen...
wenn schon eine fiktive Zombiekatatstrophe dann auch was man wirklich für eine Chance hätte udn wie man sich tatsächlich verhalten würde...


----------



## Manowar (23. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wenn schon eine fiktive Zombiekatatstrophe dann auch was man wirklich für eine Chance hätte udn wie man sich tatsächlich verhalten würde...



Wie ich mich tatsächlich Verhalten würde..ich würde wohl die Couch weglassen -_-
(Aber die Idee ist gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Kommt dabei noch auf die Art der Zombies an.  Wenns die schnellen abgef*ckten Viecher sind, dann würde ich mich in meinem Zimmer einmauern und zum Fenster rausspringen, wenn vllt nen Transporter vorbeifährt.
Wenns die langsamen sind -> die 3 Homeruns.


Ach btw..ihr glaubt garnicht wieviele Zombieträume ich in der Zeit nach diesem Thread gehabt habe und es hat mir tierisch gefallen O_o


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2010)

es sind IMMER die schnellen abgef*ckten Viecher...
ich würde versuchen mich aus dem Fenster abzuseilen,während die Blödis gegen die Tür hämmern(die sind zwar schnell aber auch richtig doof).dann erstmal ein fahrbaren Untersatz beschaffen(vorrangig meinen Wagen.weil eigenen Zündschlüssel und so),denn wenn ich erstmal im Wagen sitze bin ich im Vorteil,da die Viecher zwar schnell sind aber Null Knautschzone besitzen.das würde ich denen erstmal praktisch klarmachen wenn die ausm Haus gestürmt kommen.und dann sofort zur nächsten Kaserne,die nur ein paar Minuten entfernt ist...
da ich selbst als Scharfschütze ausgebildet wurde würde ich mich dann bewaffnet aufs nächstbeste Dach begeben,tarnen(die sind zwar doof aber man weiss ja nie) udn dann warten bis mir der este vor die Flinte läuft.erstmal sicherer Fangschuss sodass der von der Wucht umgeworfen wird udn vlt ein paar Augenblicke reglos liegenbleibt.diese Augenblicke reichen mir um mit einem weiteren Schuss seinen Kopf zu sprengen...


----------



## Manowar (23. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für nen Wagen hast, aber die Viecher zu rammen ist ne scheiss Idee!
Je nach Geschwindigkeit kann viel am Auto kaputtgehen. Wenn du ihn zum Bleistift mit 50kmh mittig triffst, geht dir mit 80%iger warscheinlichkeit der Kühler kaputt.
Wenn du nicht gerade nen Porsche hast oder nen Bullenfänger montiert hast -> no go! *g*


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für nen Wagen hast, aber die Viecher zu rammen ist ne scheiss Idee!
> Je nach Geschwindigkeit kann viel am Auto kaputtgehen. Wenn du ihn zum Bleistift mit 50kmh mittig triffst, geht dir mit 80%iger warscheinlichkeit der Kühler kaputt.
> Wenn du nicht gerade nen Porsche hast oder nen Bullenfänger montiert hast -> no go! *g*




ok,guter Einwand...da du ja mit Autos zu tun hast,wie ich deinen Bildern entnehme, hör ich auf deinen rat und fahr ganz langsam über die rüber falls sie mir im Weg stehen...es ist eh besser sich in Gruppen gegen die Zombies zur Wehr zu setzen.du wärst schon mal der Fluchtwagenfahrer(also bevor sich die Bazn zusammensetzt)...


----------



## Manowar (23. Februar 2010)

Ob man da einen "Fluchtwagenfahrer" braucht, bezweifel ich *g*
Wie schnell kann man höchstens rennen? 25kmh? Da muss man nicht schnell für fahren. 
Wenn es so langsame Zombies wären und ich hätte meinen Bimmer bei mir, würde ich mir wohl den Spaß erlauben und mit meinem Heck tänzeln und die damit weghauen *g*

Aber so wie ich mein Auto kenne, würde es bei dieser Gelegenheit, wieder den Geist aufgeben..


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ob man da einen "Fluchtwagenfahrer" braucht, bezweifel ich *g*
> Wie schnell kann man höchstens rennen? 25kmh? Da muss man nicht schnell für fahren.
> Wenn es so langsame Zombies wären und ich hätte meinen Bimmer bei mir, würde ich mir wohl den Spaß erlauben und mit meinem Heck tänzeln und die damit weghauen *g*
> 
> Aber so wie ich mein Auto kenne, würde es bei dieser Gelegenheit, wieder den Geist aufgeben..




was ist denn ein Bimmer?????
naja unterschätze die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit nicht bei einer riesen Horde von Zombies,die zig meterlang viele Strassen blockieren und man in Seitenstrassen schnell(und ich mein wirklich schnell) abbiegen muss udn wieder schnell in die nächste Strasse abbiegen,usw...da kann man nicht einfach ein Amateur reinsetzen,da brauchen wir so einen wie dich...ich denk nur an The Transporter))


----------



## Manowar (23. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was ist denn ein Bimmer?????
> naja unterschätze die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit nicht bei einer riesen Horde von Zombies,die zig meterlang viele Strassen blockieren und man in Seitenstrassen schnell(und ich mein wirklich schnell) abbiegen muss udn wieder schnell in die nächste Strasse abbiegen,usw...da kann man nicht einfach ein Amateur reinsetzen,da brauchen wir so einen wie dich...ich denk nur an The Transporter))




Die BMW Motorräder wurden früher "Beemers" genannt und wie es so mit der Zeit immer kommt, verändert man Worte etc 
So wurde letztendlich unter BMW Enthusiasten ihr BMW zu -> Bimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Da sich das alles nerdig anhört und um Vorurteilen vorzubeugen -> ich habe 0 Punkte in Flensburg *g*)

Gut ok, dann bin ich jetzt der Hau drauf Bubi und Fluchtwagenfahrer? :>


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die BMW Motorräder wurden früher "Beemers" genannt und wie es so mit der Zeit immer kommt, verändert man Worte etc
> So wurde letztendlich unter BMW Enthusiasten ihr BMW zu -> Bimmer
> 
> 
> ...




exakt...mit deinem Bimmer


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> The Transporter))



was willst du mit dem? wohl noch nie die 4 Taxi Filme gesehen....


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> was willst du mit dem? wohl noch nie die 4 Taxi Filme gesehen....




der erste davon hat mir gereicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2010)

Was wäre wenn es psychoaktive Zombies sind? ^^

Oder nein halt... besser...

Sagen wir, die Zombieapokalypse ist schon eine weile her... denkt ihr, das Zombies sich weiterentwickeln (abgesehen vom eigentlich mal tot gewesenem fleisch)?


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

Da kommt es leider wieder drauf an, was es für Zombies sind *g*
In 28 Days/weeks later verhungern die ja, da ist der verursacher ja ein Virus( oder wie man es nennen mag) -> konzentrierte Wut
Diese Viecher sind zum Ende hin verhungert.
In Resident Evil hat man ja die typischen Zombies (langsam und dumm), die haben nichts gelernt.
Die Zombies von Romero haben zum Ende hin dazu gelernt. Zum Teil eine Schusswaffe bedient, Schlag und Stichwaffen benutzt.


Aber ich gehe mal einfach davon aus, dass die nichts lernen. Verhungern sollten sie aber auch nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2010)

Naja... wie lange waren die Resident Evil Zombies denn da? ^^
Lernen, besonders wenn man so eingeschränkt ist, dauert da schonmal etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

Im letzten Teil sind die Zombies doch schon älter, da ist ja schon die ganze Welt unter "Kontrolle" von den Zombies.
Aber der eine Wissenschaftler hat ja Versuchsobjekte und die wussten noch, wie man ein Handy benutzt und eine Kamera bedient, aber ich bezweifle,das sie das als Zombie gelernt haben. Außerdem wurde denen ja irgendein ein Mittel verabreicht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Februar 2010)

Da gabs aber ja auch andere "Lebensformen" als Zombies.
Das Superding mit Waffen usw...

Aber ich denk schon, dass die Zombies irgendwann verhungern, denn ma ehrlich... was sollen sie essen?
Sich selber bis zu nem gewissen grad ( wär bestimmt lustig Zombies ohne Arme und Beine die dich jagen ^^ ).
Aber danach?
Jagen? zu langsam
Rinderzucht? halten die bst. nicht durch... wenn son kleines Kalb rauskommt schmeckt das bestimmt besonders gut.
Vegetarische Zombies? hat noch keiner ausprobiert ;D

Ich denk im "echten" Leben leben die Zombies haltn weng bis sie nix mehr zum fressen haben und dann sterben sie ( kA wie ne Laune der Evolution oder so^^ )
und es gibt danach ne neue lebensform die sich dann verbreitet und das spiel von vorne beginnt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2010)

Och naja, wenn alles im Arsch ist, wird sich die Natur schon schnell genug erholen... und ansonsten gibt es genug essen das sie einige zeit ohne Menschen überleben... und es gibt genug hirnlose die trotzdem was versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habs! Wir stecken alle unseren Kopf in den Sand, dann können sie unsere Hirne auch nicht fressen.
Oder wir gucken solange Unterschichtenfernsehen bis unser Gehirn vertrocknet ist und die Zombies uns gar nicht mehr wollen.


----------



## Thoor (26. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich habs! Wir stecken alle unseren Kopf in den Sand, dann können sie unsere Hirne auch nicht fressen.
> Oder wir gucken solange Unterschichtenfernsehen bis unser Gehirn vertrocknet ist und die Zombies uns gar nicht mehr wollen.



Haste nix gelernt in der Schule? Unterirdisch mutierte Maden fressen dann unsere Gehirne!!!! >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Haste nix gelernt in der Schule? Unterirdisch mutierte Maden fressen dann unsere Gehirne!!!! >.<



Ich hab doch nie studiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

Im "normalen Leben" gibts aber auch keine Zombies ^^
Du musst vorallem auch bedenken -> die Viecher leben auch mit kaputtem Herz weiter, also warum sollten sie fressen müssen?


----------



## Soladra (27. Februar 2010)

Weil sie irgendwo energie herkriegen müssen?


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Februar 2010)

Ich würd bei den Zombies mitlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ja schon hirnlos, dann werden se mich bestimmt in ruhe lassen


----------



## Manowar (27. Februar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weil sie irgendwo energie herkriegen müssen?




Hui dich gibts ja doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja, aber wie gesagt..vom Herzen kommt ja auch "Energie" und das könntest du ja sogar heraustrennen und sie würden immernoch leben.
Ich hab auch noch nie ein Zombie trinken gesehen *g*


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2010)

warum fressen sie sonst?
Gehirn hat viel "Energie" wenn mans so sagen will.
Muss ja irgendn grund haben warum sie so auf Hirn abfahren...


----------



## Soladra (27. Februar 2010)

*Brainchips mampf*
Hmmmm, lecker lecker lecker!

Ich meinte eigentlich Energie im sinne von Auto--->Benzin oder so


----------



## Soladra (27. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iycZsU4_EKs[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Machen?


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2010)

ehm... wir haben schon Zombie Apokalypse Sheets...
entweder die klaut oder des is komisch...


----------



## Ennia (22. April 2010)

http://www.misterhonk.de/blog/6448/anti-zombie-nachttisch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:%20mister-honk-de%20%28misterhonk.de

wer's noch nicht kennt bzw. noch nicht sein Nachttischlämpchen drauf stehen hat ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fp-h-rkpB9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch wenn draussen die Sonne scheint und die Vögel vögeln...

@Terrorsatan

Coldi klaut nicht! Sie hat es ja von ner website.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2010)

Da war dieser Threat schon fast Tot und jetzt ist er wieder Untot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (23. April 2010)

Auf ATV beginnt jetzt Resident Evil!!!!

22:30 Resident Evil, der Standard für gute Zombie Streifen


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja richtig spannedn hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> 2e: Medizinisches Personal: Das was jetzt kommt hängt von den Personen ab die sich euch anschliessen. Eine Krankenschwester,Arzt oder *mit sehr grossem Glück Sanitäter *macht sich in eurer Gruppe immer gut.



Ich würde fast behaupten, ich wäre zu Zeiten der Zombieapokalypse ein sehr, sehr beliebter Mensch...

Was ich als erstes machen würde: Auf meine Rettungswache fahren, einen RTW im Lager bis zur Unendlichkeit aufrüsten und ihn klauen. Falls Mainz in diesem Stadium schon überrannt ist, geht auch die Landwache vom roten Kreuz hier um die Ecke.

Da ich in einem sehr, sehr, sehr kleinen Dorf wohne, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass die Apokalypse mir noch ein bis zwei Tage Zeit lässt, weswegen ich dann mit meinem Vater im zweiten Auto meine Mutter abholen würde. Danach ab zur Aral, wo meine beste Freundin arbeitet, die fährt dann das Auto von meinem Vater und schnappt sich einen Tanklastzug, wenn er liefern will.

Schließlich ab zu den Supermärkten dort, einfach plündern, was geht, und noch nen Kumpel aufgreifen, der einen Transporter hat und die Lebensmittel fährt. Trotzdem würd ich auch zusätzlich zum Transporter noch was in den LKW, den Kofferraum von unserem Auto und auf den Beifahrersitz des RTWs packen.

Dann geht's ab nach Kusel, wo ich Leute von der Bundeswehr kenne. Eine schusssichere Weste für jeden und für meinen Vater und mich eine G36 und eine MP7 (die kann ich schießen XD), und für meine Mutter und meine beste Freundin nur die MP7, die schaffen das mit der G36 glaub ich nich. Ach und ne Pistole für jeden gibt's auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Per Funk dann immer wieder auf allen Kanälen, durch die man so durchkommt, nach Überlebenden funken, vielleicht gibt es ja noch Leute, die Polizei- Feuerwehr- oder Rettungsfunk hören.

Ja, ich glaube, so sähe mein Idealplan für die Zombieapokalypse aus. Ob der so durchführbar ist, ist natürlich sehr, sehr zweifelhaft XD


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Du musst mich mitnehmen xD


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn du noch nicht infiziert bist -KLAR! Entweder mit eigenem Auto, auf dem Beifahrersitz vom RTW, auf dem Beifahrersitz vom Tank-LKW oder bei meinem Vater im Auto.. Obwohl, das fährt meine beste Freundin... Ähm... Lass es lieber und fahr bei mir mit XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Vater im Auto.. Obwohl, das fährt meine beste Freundin... Ähm... Lass es lieber und fahr bei mir mit XDDDDDDDDD



was den mit der? :O


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ach die hat einen sehr... Ich sag mal.. Eigenen Fahrstil ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Ok xD
Dann Ende ich ja sehr schnell als Zombie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Deswegen fährste ja besser mit mir mit ^^


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Ok ich fahr mit dir mit und leg mich dann hinten rein xD


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Schön mit hochgefahrenem Tisch, kannst gut schlafen, wenn der Fahrer nett fährt ^^


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Du fährst aber und ich schlaf D


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2010)

Nachdem von der BAZN so viele Leute abgesprungen sind, sollte ich mich wohl auch neu orientieren,hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (5. Mai 2010)

abgesprungen ? ..... wer ?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

Wh000000t iz BAZN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (5. Mai 2010)

dadurch haste dich schon disqualifiziert ^^ganzen Thread lesen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (5. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Wh000000t iz BAZN?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eine Untergrundssekte im Buffedimperium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> dadurch haste dich schon disqualifiziert ^^ganzen Thread lesen ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicherlich lese ich 121 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Breakyou schrieb:


> eine Untergrundssekte im Buffedimperium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"BAZN" hört sich ja schon extrem untergrund an >.<


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> dadurch haste dich schon disqualifiziert ^^ganzen Thread lesen ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche Seite ist die Erklärung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 121 Seiten durchlesen ist schon bisschen viel...^^


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Als ob wir bei 121 Seiten den Überblick behalten hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist alles !wichtig! ,also würde es sich schon lohnen.
Man kann nie wissen, wann es zu einer Zombieapokalypse kommt..


----------



## Silmyiél (6. Mai 2010)

so isses, und die wichtige frage ob man jetzt mit nem Flammenwerfer gegen Zombies kämpfen darf oder nicht ist jedenfalls für mich kein Sorgenpunkt mehr. und für alle BAZN-Mitglieder (außer Soladra xD) auch.


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Also doch noch BAZN?
Ich wollte gern zu Inredhel wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (6. Mai 2010)

verräter ... du bist der erste ...


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Es war eine !Frage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Also doch noch BAZN?
> Ich wollte gern zu Inredhel wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muhaha mein Plan scheint wohl doch nicht der schlechteste zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (6. Mai 2010)

pah Inredhel wird bei BAZN gnädigerweise aufgenommen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Jaja, aber nur, weil mein Plan und mein Beruf so gefragt sind xP Aber ich tu mal nicht so und steig bei BAZN als Medizinischer Berater ein ^^


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Ok,dann haben wir ja 2 Fliegen mit einer Dings..!
Dann haben wir jemanden für nen Lederkleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Lederkleid? Ich will genau das Outfit geschneidert haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

OK,ist auch genehmigt! :>


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Guti ^^


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Und das wird auch gut aussehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil sonst schlag ich mich doch lieber auf eigene Faust durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Pff ich komm in Arbeitsklamotten, damit niemand was zu gucken hat. So. Jetz hastes dir versaut xP


----------



## Silmyiél (6. Mai 2010)

und nicht nur ihm  ... Manowar dafür darfste die ersten 2 Wochen den Küchendienst übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Dafür kann ich zu gut töten :> 

Und Inredhel..du musst verstehen, wir hatten vorher nur eine 12 Jährige für die Stelle in Lederklamotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (6. Mai 2010)

"angeblich" 12 Jährige ... irgendwas war da noch unklar


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Sie rückt ja keine Fotos raus.. :>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

wenn ich sage das ich 12 bin und plötzlich wollen alle fotos von mir würde ich mir auch meine gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Aber echt... wenn sie sagt das sie 12 ist will ich auch keine Fotos sehen. O.o ^^

Wie sieht den euer Ausrüstung aus? 

Meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ganz viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie sieht den euer Ausrüstung aus?



ich bin eher der nahkämpfer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schusswaffen sind was für pussys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : ich darf mein anti-zombie fahrzeug nich vergessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich bin eher der nahkämpfer



und damit bist du schonmal der erste der stirbt :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und damit bist du schonmal der erste der stirbt :>



Ist doch gut... ^^ dann sind die Zombis vom im Abgelenkt und wir können fliehen.


tzzzzz kein Iphone zum Musik hören? ^^ oder allgemein MP3 Player? wenn ich schon sterben muss dann wenigstens mit Eminem Mukke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und damit bist du schonmal der erste der stirbt :>



stimmt net^^ ok doch... mit baseballschläger und kampfmesser schon^^ darum neme ich das als meine bewafnung:

2 mal die hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und für den nahkampf: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ist doch gut... ^^ dann sind die Zombis vom im Abgelenkt und wir können fliehen.
> 
> 
> tzzzzz kein Iphone zum Musik hören? ^^ oder allgemein MP3 Player? wenn ich schon sterben muss dann wenigstens mit Eminem Mukke.
> ...



das prob is: wie willste den dein iphone laden ohne strom? oder glaubst du das die arbeiter in den kraftwerken gemütlich als zombies weiter arbeiten?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das prob is: wie willste den dein iphone laden ohne strom? oder glaubst du das die arbeiter in den kraftwerken gemütlich als zombies weiter arbeiten?


der Strom wäre ja nicht gleich nach 1 tag weg.

und da das Iphone USB lade gerät hat. so ziemlich an allem.

Autoradio mit USB Anschluss Laptops.. die noch saft haben.  

es gibt ja auch taschen mit SolarZellen.. die dann auch USB Anschlüsse haben um Sachen auf zu laden.

Radios die auch mit Batterie laufen und USB Anschluss haben... 

wie du siehst sind die Möglichkeiten nicht nur an der Steckdose...


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bin eher altmodisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich bin eher altmodisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
wen schon was "altmodisches" dann würd ich persönlich eher sowas nehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist genauer wen du etwas übung hast auf grosse distanz und du kannst wesentlich schneller schiessen


----------



## Petersburg (6. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und für den nahkampf:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du das mir gibst übernehm ich den nahkampf für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

ja aber die Armbrust zerfetzt die Hirne der Zombies besser..


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wenn du das mir gibst übernehm ich den nahkampf für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kannst du den auch damit umgehen?^^ wen ja: ich hätte noch ein zweites hier rumliegen^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ja aber die Armbrust zerfetzt die Hirne der Zombies besser..



nein tut mir leid

die bolzen der armbrust sind normalerweise kürzer und dünner als die pfeile des pfeilbogens und wen du noch solche pfeilspitzen verwendest wie unten abgebildet machste ne ordentliche sauerei bei den zombies







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kannst du den auch damit umgehen?^^ wen ja: ich hätte noch ein zweites hier rumliegen^^



man kann alles lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

das geilste überhaupt wären solche Unterarmklingen wie der Typ an Assasines Creed II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> das geilste überhaupt wären solche Unterarmklingen wie der Typ an Assasines Creed II
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



style faktor 100


aba net wirklich nützlich gegen zombies 

man muss damit zu nahe an den gegner ran


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Mein Auto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Ausrüstung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich viel, viel hiervon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achso, und falls ihr mir die Zombies doch nicht vom Arsch halten könnt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und damit bist du schonmal der erste der stirbt :>



wohl eher nich ^^ mit 11 hab ich mit bujitsu angefangen, mit 13 kickboxen, mit 16 hapkido und anti-terror training habe ich auch schon mehrfach gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine angst ich weiss wie man sich im nahkampf verhält xD

und um den langsamen angriffen der zombies auszuweichen bzw sie abzuwehren reicht es schon wenn man sich ein paar jackie chan filme anguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : und eure coolen kugelsicheren westen sind bestimmt effektiv gegen zombie bisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> wohl eher nich ^^ mit 11 hab ich mit bujitsu angefangen, mit 13 kickboxen, mit 16 hapkido und anti-terror training habe ich auch schon mehrfach gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



verteidige dich ma mit deinen küchenmessern da gegen 50 oder 100 zombies

keine chance. ein biss und du bist auch infiziert

da kannste noch so gut ausgebildet sein und die machen dich trotzdem fertig. vor allem sterben die nur wen du ihr gehirn zerstörst. heisst: kopf ab oder messer in den kopf rammen (oder sie zu zerstückeln das sie nix mehr machen können aber das dauert viel zu lange)

bei beidem musst du extrem nah an die ran und bist somit immer in gefahr


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

ich bin aber kein vollidiot und renne in die richtung in der ein ganzes heer von zombies ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...oh wait mit soner coolen kugelsicheren weste vllt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> wohl eher nich ^^ mit 11 hab ich mit bujitsu angefangen, mit 13 kickboxen, mit 16 hapkido und anti-terror training habe ich auch schon mehrfach gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es geht sich eher darum das es meistens das blut ist wo durch zombies die infektion weitergeben .. ergo --> du kriegst blut ab und infiziert dich dadurch einfach und schon wirst du zur gefahr für deine eigenen leute und das nur weil du cool sein wolltest und ein bisschen zombie splatter spielen wolltest .. im ernstfall würde dich keine truppe mitnehmen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> es geht sich eher darum das es meistens das blut ist wo durch zombies die infektion weitergeben .. ergo --> du kriegst blut ab und infiziert dich dadurch einfach und schon wirst du zur gefahr für deine eigenen leute und das nur weil du cool sein wolltest und ein bisschen zombie splatter spielen wolltest .. im ernstfall würde dich keine truppe mitnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. ich habe so ziemlich alle zombie filme gesehen und niemand wurde durch blutspritzer infiziert (außer 28 days / weeks later aber die zombies da sind eh frei erfunden)

2. würde ich die gesamte truppe im schlaf eh kalt machen, weil ich mich ja auch von irgendwas ernähren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab nie behauptet das ich bei euch mitspiele xD


----------



## Petersburg (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> und eure coolen kugelsicheren westen sind bestimmt effektiv gegen zombie bisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich mir auch ganz sicher, ich meine welcher zombie kommt schon auf die idee jemanden in die Hand, in den Arm oder ins Bein zu beissen? Es geht doch sicher viel besser zu versuchen ihm in den Oberkörper zu Beißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> 1. ich habe so ziemlich alle zombie filme gesehen und niemand wurde durch blutspritzer infiziert (außer 28 days / weeks later aber die zombies da sind eh frei erfunden)



Wäre aber Logischer wenn es so ein Virus wäre, weil der durch das Blut übertragen werden kann..


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bin ich mir auch ganz sicher, ich meine welcher zombie kommt schon auf die idee jemanden in die Hand, in den Arm oder ins Bein zu beissen? Es geht doch sicher viel besser zu versuchen ihm in den Oberkörper zu Beißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab gehört das menschliche nippel für zombies eine delikatesse sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab btw schon mein eigenes team von spezialisten aufgestellt


1.) Um die menschenfressende Zombies effektiv zu verfolgen und zu töten braucht man jemanden der wie ein Menschfresser denkt.

Dr. Hannibal Lecter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.) Um herauszufinden wo sich die Zombies aufhalten braucht man einen Späher. Jemand der sehr schnell läuft.

Forrest Gump



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.) Wenn man auf eine Übermacht von Zombies trifft empfiehlt sich Feuer.

Human Torch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.) Ein richtiger _Badass Motherfucker_ gehört in jedes Team.

John McClane



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5.) In der Nacht ist die Gefahr größer von Zombies überrascht zu werden deswegen braucht man jemanden der auch im Dunkeln perfekt sehen kann.

Predator



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6.) Ich! Der coole Typ mit der für die Matrix-Kamikaze-Aktionen sorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Predator
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du n Predator bekommst will ich n Alien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wenn du n Predator bekommst will ich n Alien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aliens sind viel zu aggressiv ... mit den predators kann man wenigstens verhandeln aber das letzte alien das ich getroffen habe hat mir nach der begrüßung ganz spontan ein ohr abgebissen ^^ die sind nich viel sympathischer als die zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> John McClane
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das bin wohl ich [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
*Yippie ki yay mother fuckher *
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YK6eerqU_0&feature=related*[/font]


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich hab btw schon mein eigenes team von spezialisten aufgestellt



Und keiner, der eure Verletzungen versorgt? Schlecht geplant, würd ich mal fast behaupten ^^


Ach und btw: Die kugelsichere Weste gilt nicht den Zombies, sondern diversen Leuten, die nicht mit einer Waffe umgehen können - von denen es während einer Zombieapokalypse bestimmt einige gibt... Und dann PEW PEW und ich will wenigstens meinen Rumpf geschützt wissen. Wenn ich mir z.B. meine Mutter mit ner Waffe vorstell... Es ist schon besser, ich trag so eine XD


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Ich denke nicht, das ich mit ner Kugelsicheren Weste rumlaufen würde..ist viel zu sperrig und mir außerdem viel zu warm *g*

Jedes mal wenn ich so nen Ding wieder ausziehe, hat das Shirt drunter immer nen anderen Farbton, weil einfach alles vollgeschwitzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sola ist keine 12 Jahre alt, das spielt sie nur :>


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Ach, sicher ist sicher XD Und ich glaub, dass es dir bei einer wirklichen Apokalypse (oder wie ein Kollege von mir es mal so schön ausdrückte: Apokalypschen) egal ist, wie du aussiehst, Hauptsache dein Überleben ist gesichert ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Ach naja..wenn mich nen Depp mit ner 9mm trifft, hab ich wenigstens noch nen Augenblick, um dem Blödkopp noch nen vernünftiges Kaliber zu verpassen *g*

Aber nöö..Für mich gibts keine Weste.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Dann halt nicht. Ich erinner dich dran, wenn ich dir die Kugel aus dem Bauch operiere ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Na dafür haben wir dich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Hast die Geräte oben gesehn? Magst gern mal mim Oxylog beatmet werden? XD


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Mund zu Mund ist toller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ja ne, ich seh es nur so.. so ne Weste ist einfach sperrig. Man kann die Waffe meist nicht mehr vernünftig Schultern. Wenn man durch schmale Spalte muss, passt man einfach nimmer ^^ Man ist einfach nicht wendig genug, falls es mal hart auf hart kommt. Es lässt sich damit nicht gut Auto fahren (schon viel zu oft bemerkt).
Ich mag die Dinger einfach nicht, auch wenn sie vllt mal mein Leben retten sollten.
Vielleicht ist die Chance einfach höher, dass ich ohne Weste mal eine Situation erlebe, weswegen ich nur deshalb überlebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, wie gesagt, ich erinnere dich, wenn du auf meiner Stryker liegst ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Das ist es doch eh nur was Frauen wollen... "Jaja, du hattest Recht"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Ein Kollege meinte mal, auf der Stryker, wenn der Tragetisch hochgefahren ist und so schön federt, lässt sich's so schön... Ach das führt hier jetzt zu weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn das mal keine Anspielung ist.. :>
Und hey...man muss das ganze ja überleben, um die Menschheit wieder aufzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Neeeeeein, das war keine Anspielung *pfeif*
Da hast du wohl recht, aber ich will die Schmerzen der Geburt nicht ohne PDA ertragen müssen, und wer soll die denn machen, wenn nicht ich? XD


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Von mir aus tun wir auch so, als ob die Zombies schon da wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist ein PDA? :> Entbinden könnte ich auch, bin nen Allrounder ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

XD Sry, aber dafür müsst ich dich schon DEZENT besser kennen xP
Und eine PDA = Peridualanästhesie. Wikipedia hilft dir bestimmt weiter ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn Zombies da sind?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Unterhaltung ist aber toller, als immer was nachzuschauen oder nicht? Aber hört sich nach einer örtlichen Betäubung an? (Schaut mal fix)


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn Zombies da sind. Ich sichere doch das Überleben der Menschheit nicht mit jedem x-beliebigen dahergelaufenen Honk!
Bei der PDA kriegst ne Nadel innen Rücken und is halt alles ab Arme abwärts betäubt.
Edit: Das war jetzt die absolute Schnellerklärung, is schon was komplexer natürlich XD


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Honk? Das nimmst du zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und..ich kann Zombies sehr romantisch den Kopf abschießen <3
Habs mir gerade mal angeschaut..schaff ich bestimmt auch (aber ich fürchte..danach ist es ein Dauerzustand) ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nie behauptet, dass DU ein Honk bist, nur, dass ich jemanden vorher besser kennen will, bevor sich hinterher vielleicht rausstellt, dass es einer is ^^
Das mit dem Dauerzustand glaub ich aber auch XD Wär aber bei mir wahrscheinlich genauso... Dann wohl doch die schmerzhafte Methode :/


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Jajajajaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke eh, das Infektionen am meisten auftreten würden und nicht unbedingt Geburten oder Amputationen oder sowas *g*
Aber ich kannte die Art der Betäubung noch garnicht..danke dir :>


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Und was kriegt einer mit ner Infektion? Headshot, weiter nix. Außer natürlich ich entwickle einen Antivirus.. Dann bräuchte ich natürlich ein Labor... Kriegen wir das hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Nene, ich meine ganz normale Schürfwunden oder Cuts oder sowas. Infektion von normalen Wunden (kann ja auch bös enden) :>

Aber wir müssten mal anfangen PNs zu schreiben. So für den Fall, das morgen die Zombies kommen, das wir uns schonmal anfangen kennen zu lernen *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Na ja, aber dafür gibt's Desinfektionsmittel, Verbände und Antibiotika. Und wenn's nix wird, dann wird's halt nix und noch einer weg :/

XD Dann fang mal an xP


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Kann man im Notfall eigentlich eine Wunde mit Feuer "säubern" oder offene Blutgefäße schließen? :>


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Also die Wunde säubern ist definitiv nicht zu empfehlen, weil dadurch wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Schaden entsteht, After-Burn-Syndrom etc. pp.

Aber was das Blutgefäße angeht... Ich bin vor zwei Wochen erst fast umgekippt im OP, weil ich gerochen habe, wie eine größere Arterie für eine OP zugelötet wurde. Ja, das roch derbst nach verbranntem Fleisch. Und ja, ich ertrage Kotze, Scheiße, Pisse und weiß Gott was noch alles für Gerüche, aber DAVON bin ich fast umgekippt...


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ne Freundin begleitet, die sich nen paar gefährdete Muttermale hat rausbrennen lassen (weil sie so Angst hatte *g*) .. vllt ist der Geruch nochmal deutlich anders, aber ich fands nicht sooo schlimm ^^

Mir ist gerade mal noch eingefallen..eigentlich könnte man sich auch auf einer hohen Autobahnbrücke niederlassen. Man hat ne gute Aussicht und sieht wann Zombies kommen. Tote Zombies werden einfach runtergeworfen und ich könnte da mit der Hilfe unserer BAZN was vernünftiges aufbauen (Ja, ich kann auch ausrechen, das uns das Dach nicht bei Schneelast runterkracht *g* )


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Ja, das riecht nochmal deutlich anders. Einfach abartig, zusammen mit dem Geruch von Blut und überhaupt... Das war schon der widerlichste Geruch, den ich in meinem Beruf bisher gerochen habe, obwohl das Messiehaus, in dem ich mal war, schon sehr grenzwertig war...

Und das mit der Autobahnbrücke ist eine sehr gute Idee. Das Problem, was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist, dass mein RTW Strom braucht :/ Da sind ja ständige Verbraucher drin, wie der Wärme- und der Kühlschrank, der Funk, die Ladestationen für EKG, Beatmungsgerät, Perfusor etc... Is bissl doof, oder denkst da lässt sich was machen?


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Naja..ich hab mal ne Leiche in nem alten Bunker gefunden, die da etwa 2 Wochen lag..DAS hat gestunken.

Das Stromnetz wird nicht lange halten, aber Diesel bunkern + Generatoren = Strom :>


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Gut, das glaub ich gern... Das musst ich zum Glück noch nicht riechen, ich befürchte aber, da würd ich wirklich kotzen...


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Du musst dich aber mit dem Geruch anfreunden! Bei Zombiewellen wird es nicht besser riechen *g*


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Reine Gewöhnungssache. Als mir der erste Patient im Auto auf die Hose gekotzt hat, kam's mir auch hoch, mittlerweile halt ich generell bei Patienten, die über Übelkeit klagen, genug Zellstoff für meine Hose bereit und seh mir das Erbrochene zwecks Diagnostik an... Schon widerlich, mein Beruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Du musst es so sehen..du bist dann quasi die wichtigste Person in der BAZN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Yihah! "I aaaaam the One and Only" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

One and only gibt es nie!
Wir BAZN sind ein Team und als solches müssen wir uns auch verhalten.
Also keine Höhenflüge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Wär auch doof, wenn ich mich aufspielen würde. Brauch ja außerdem jemand, den ich anlernen kann, falls ich selbst mal verletzt oder getötet werde...


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Ich denke man wird da waaaahnsinnig viel Zeit haben. 
Da wären "Unterrichtsstunden" ne nette Abwechslung und würden auch die Motivation stärken :>

Dich verletzt niemand.. dafür steh ich doch vor dir *g*


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Ui, nen Bodyguard hab ich auch schon *freu*


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Wobei eine Regel ja eigentlich lautet "Don´t be a hero" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Aber ist es nicht wichtig, den einzigen Mediziner im Bunde zu schützen? Ich mein, wie gesagt, mit der G36 kann ich umgehen, aber eigentlich wäre es "schlauer", mich aus dem Gemetzel selbst rauszuhalten oder nicht oO


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Na wie gesagt, deswegen bist du mit einer der wichtigsten Personen bei uns. Im prinzip dürftest du dann nichtmal ne Waffe abfeuern, weil dir die Kammer um die Ohren fliegen könnte (Was bei einem deutschen Fabrikat zum Glück seltener ist) ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

XD Na ja, wir kriegen das schon hin, sollen sie doch kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

1. es kommt immer anders 
2. als wie man denkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

So ist es. Und die besten Pläne werden sowieso nie so, wie man sie plant ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Und keiner, der eure Verletzungen versorgt? Schlecht geplant, würd ich mal fast behaupten ^^



die einzigen wunden der verheilt werden müssen sind eventuell schürfwunden und platzwunden ... dafür brauch man keinen arzt, sanitäter etc.
die großen verletzungen entstehen eh nur durch zombie bisse und wer sich da noch die mühe macht die wunde zu versorgen gehört genauso erschossen wie der gebissene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2010)

also um eines klar zu stellen: ich werde niemanden beschützen (also aktiv) ich bin nur der scout^^


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Als (zukünftiger) Panzergrenadier bin ich doch auch nützlich in einer Zombie-survival group, oder?

Man braucht ja schließlich jemanden der weiß wie man einen Granatwerfer bedient und die Militärische Ausbildung ist auch noch von nützen.

Dazu noch habe ich ein paar interessante Bücher. 

Soldat 2008: Fallenbau, verhalten bei verletzungen, Barrikaden errichten. Sehr gut das Teil
Akkupressur: Schmerzen und verspannungen lindern, gut gegen leichte schmerzen eben 
und ein Fettes Buch mit Sudokus und Kreuzworträtseln ^^

Wäre ich dabei?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin dafür. Wobei das Verhalten bei Verletzungen glaub ich nur dann gut ist, wenn ich mal nicht dabei bin, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Fallenbau find ich gut. Man könnte nen Zombie fangen und versuchen ein Gegenmittel zu entwickeln aus dem Blut...


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Hm, ist das Fangen eines Zombies nicht gefährlich? Wenn er mal jemanden beisst beim Untersuchen? Und wie zur Hölle sollen wir ein Gegenmittel herstellen, wir sind keine Forscher. Besser ist es so viele wie möglich zu beseitigen oder das Einzige was ich an ihnen Testen würde, wären verschiedene Chemikalien um zu sehen was wirkungsvoll ist um sie zu töten. 

Wenn das einzige was einem Zombie am Leben erhält sein drang zum Fressen ist, dann könnte man dass als Vorteil aufwerten. Blutpakete + Stolperdraht + Fallgrube = Gefangenes Experiment. Mann, ich erkenne Paralellen zu I am Legend ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Du hast Recht, wir sind keine Forscher, aber vielleicht können wir einen auftreiben, der überlebt hat? Und dann wäre es doch sinnvoll, was zu entwickeln, dass man durch einen Biss nicht direkt dem Tode geweiht ist. Und natürlich ist es gefährlich, man müsste mit ordentlich Schutzkleidung ran und als erstes ne Art Maulsperre anlegen oder so...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Mai 2010)

wieso können wir die Zombies nicht in Ruhe lassen? Sollen sie doch ein Land übernehmen dem keiner nachweint, wie Italien. Dann
bauen sie eine Regierung dort auf, einen ganzen Staat. Dann werden sie Teil der EU, helfen dabei den Euro zu stärken...

Immer Zombies kaputtschießen zu wollen finde ich assig.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Griechenland! *duck und weg*


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe bei N24 ne Doku gesehen (Die spielts dieses Wochenende noch mal) dort haben die gezeigt was los ist wenn die Menscheit nicht mehr exstiert. Einer der wenigen Orte die noch mit Strom laufen werden (Und zwar 6 Monate bis 1 Jahr lang) ist der Damm bei Las Vegas in der Nähe. 

Das wäre ein Ort wo man bleiben könnte ^^

Edit: Morgen können wir sicher weiter Disktieren. Ich gehe Pennen. Gute Nacht Zombie-Survival-Group


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Und wie willst du da hinkommen? Also ich kann kein Flugzeug fliegen oder ein Schiff lenken... Und Schwimmen ist 1. bisschen weit und 2. bisschen kalt, oder? ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

Schiff lenken als ob das so Schwer wäre^^ 

Ich hab schon mal Speed boot gelenkt einfach VOLLE PULLE fertig.

das Gleich mit dem grossen Schiffen.. ^^


----------



## The Paladin (8. Mai 2010)

Ich konnte nicht pennen gehen ohne diese Frage hier zu beantworten. 

Wie kommen wir nach Amerika?

Wir sammeln Proviant. Nehmen uns Benzin von Tankstellen und Fahren bis zum Östlichsten Zipfel Asiens. Von dort aus kann man Alaska schon sehen. Wir "mieten" uns ein Boot und Fahren rüber. Von Alaska aus führt die längste Straße der Welt: der Panamerican Highway. Der führt eigentlicht bis nach Argentinien, wir müssen aber "nur" nach Las Vegas. Der Damm dort lässt sich sicher gut verteidigen und liefert Trinkwasser und Fische. 

Das wäre mein Plan eine Zombie Apokalypse zu überleben. Was haltet ihr davon?

Edit: Wenn so eine Apokalypse ausbricht könnten ein paar Inseln im Pazifik verschont werden oder sogar Australien könnte das schaffen. Hawaii, wir kommen ^^ (Oder Neu Seeland)


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> . Hawaii, wir kommen ^^



Dann bin ich ja gerade sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde eher an Madagaskar denken. Da ist bei weitem nicht so viel Flugverkehr.Oder Fiji oder Vergleichbares.

Ich hätte sooo gern so nen Dingens, wie sie in der Matrix haben, wo man sich einfach "Welten" bauen kann. 
Da könnten wir dann Zombies jagen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hätte sooo gern so nen Dingens, wie sie in der Matrix haben, wo man sich einfach "Welten" bauen kann.
> Da könnten wir dann Zombies jagen gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach doch loch in dein Hinter kopf und Steck dort mal das Internet Kable ein vielleicht geht es ja? ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2010)

Hört sich irgendwie gefährlich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

Könnte auch bisschen wehtun... ^^

ich hab mir überlegt was für kleider ich mir anziehen würde.. ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

wenn es draußen kalt wird ;D



Ihrigen eine Cargo Hosen... Wegen den Taschen  für Muni etc.. ^^

(so eine hab immer an^^) 

Das T-Shirt hab ich auch^^ 

und den Ruck sack! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denn kauf ich mir noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ weil er geil aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

also ich würde ja das hier anziehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne die maske und den umhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Hm, anziehen... Das Outfit aus Resident Evil ist mir da bissl zu knapp, wenn wir über Alaska wollen XD Aber ich würd wohl sowas anziehn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Viele Taschen und so, außerdem bequem...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> weil wegen bequem und schlicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Zusatztasche, Kapuze und bequem...


Und natürlich noch nen Rucksack -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Da passt viel rein und er is schnell zu öffnen ^^


Dann muss ich wohl in Asien mein medizinisches Equipment verstauen, wenn wir mit dem Boot nach Alaska fahren, und dort nen RTW klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Mai 2010)

Was ich anziehen würde? Meine Necromantenrobe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr bräucht ich nicht.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

bist ja ein ziemlich freizügiger zombiejäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2010)

Die anderen Klammotten hab ich schon an, nur sind sie nicht relevant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ich brauch keine fette Tasche, keine Hose mit Superpower, der Hut reicht um mich in den Status des Meisters zu erheben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

lol du weisst das jemand mit batman klamotten rumläuft und denkst trotzdem du könntes den status des meisters erreichen o_O 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-cIjPOJdFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (8. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe bei N24 ne Doku gesehen (Die spielts dieses Wochenende noch mal) dort haben die gezeigt was los ist wenn die Menscheit nicht mehr exstiert. Einer der wenigen Orte die noch mit Strom laufen werden (Und zwar 6 Monate bis 1 Jahr lang) ist der Damm bei Las Vegas in der Nähe.



naja, der würde auch nur hops geehn weil die Leitungen verstopfen und keiner da is der das ding wartet.
Würden Überlebende anwesend sein, könnte das ding schon einiges länger strom liefern!
Werkzeug und Taucherequipment sollte vor ort sein, mal davon abgesehen das sicher personal zum Zeitpunkt 0 anwesend sein muss.

Das rechtzeitige hinkommen ist dan natürlich ein unüberwindbares problem für uns.

Eine für Süddeutsche erreichbare option wäre die Binneninsel Mainau im Bodensee.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder für unsere Norddeutschen Freunde Sylt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beides nicht weit vom Festland entfernt und ausreichend Bewohntes Gebiet zum späteren "Ausplündern" in der nahen umgebung vorhanden.
Jedes der beiden Orte lässt sich inenrhalb von maximal 4-5 Stunden egal von welchem Ort Deuitschlands erreichen.
Beides Bietet vorhandene Strukturen zum verbarikadieren und leben, im Fall Main au sogar ein altes Schloss und viele wunderschöne Schmetterlinge.

Allerdings müsste man bevor man es schafft Landwirtschafft/Fischfang zu betreiben die näheren Städte plündern gehen, was Kontakt mit Zombis bedeutet. 
Die Stromversorgung könnte man mit Wind-/Solarenergie sicherstellen.

Wie bei allen Fluchtorten sollte man sich darauf einstellen nicht die einzigen mit der Idee gewesen zu sein.
Konflikte und Konfrontationen sind spätestens nach der ersten Woche in der das reine Überleben an erster Stelle stand vorprogramiert.

Ein weiteres Problem an Inseln oder anderen Isolierten Orten in denen eine relativ kleine gruppe von Menschen lebt wäre Inzucht.
Alle müssen sich im klaren sein das die menscheit an sich nich aufgegeben werden darf, das bedeutet Strenge Kontrolle und Planung was die Sexualpartner angeht.
Es wäre von vorteil Menschen zusammenzuführen die einen möglichst unterschiedlichen Ursprungsort haben um so die genetische Vielfalt der ersten Generation nach Tag 0 hoch wie möglich zu bekommen.
Dazu muss über jeden so entstandenen Stammbaum Buch geführt werden um so zu verhindern das Verwande (auch 3 und 4ten grades) zusammenkommen.

genetische Missbildungen könnten sich so dank einer Abstammungskontrolle sicherlich über 100 oder mehr Jahre Hinausgezögert werden.

Die Moralische Frage ist ob man Homosexuelle zu Fortpfanzungszwecken zwingen sollte mit dem anderen Geschlecht Sex zu haben : /


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Bei Sylt gäbe es aber das Problem, dass ein Damm vom Festland hinüberführt (Der, über den auch die Züge fahren...) Darüber könnten natürlich auch Zombies hinüber gelangen, was wiederum schlecht wäre. An sich wäre Sylt aber keine schlechte Idee ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

wo bleibt der spaß wenn man vor den zombies flüchtet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (8. Mai 2010)

Und wo wären bei diesen Orten der Strom?

Ich frage mich ob man Windkraftanlagen abzapfen kann. Es gibt so einige Orte wo es viele davon auf einmal gibt.

Aber der Las Vegas Damm wäre das Beste. Ich frage mich wie lange es Internet geben würde nach der Zombie Apokalypse. Man könnte Überlebende auf der ganzen Welt per Internet finden und sich zusammentun um eine Stadt von Zombies zu befreien und diese dann neu bevölkern. So steigen die Überlebenschancen ziemlich hoch und irgendwo müssten ja Mechaniker sein die Geräte erzeugen die Strom erzeugen ^^


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Und wo wären bei diesen Orten der Strom?
> 
> Ich frage mich ob man Windkraftanlagen abzapfen kann. Es gibt so einige Orte wo es viele davon auf einmal gibt.
> 
> Aber der Las Vegas Damm wäre das Beste. Ich frage mich wie lange es Internet geben würde nach der Zombie Apokalypse. Man könnte Überlebende auf der ganzen Welt per Internet finden und sich zusammentun um eine Stadt von Zombies zu befreien und diese dann neu bevölkern. So steigen die Überlebenschancen ziemlich hoch und irgendwo müssten ja Mechaniker sein die Geräte erzeugen die Strom erzeugen ^^



es is ja auch so einfach leute aus der ganzen welt mal so eben in eine stadt irgendwo am arsch der anderen seite der welt zu derigieren.

mal davon abgesehen das es wohl keiner lebendig zum vereinbarten treffpunkt schafft.

Die einzige neubefölkerungsstrattegie ist es auszuharren bis zumindest die meisten zombis gestorben sind und erst dan auf die suche nach den nachbarn gehen!

Genügend strom lässt sichsicher durch solarzellen und windkrafft erzeugen.. du hast ja keine drölftausend haushalte zu versorgen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

Und wo willst du dich verkriechen?  du brauchst auch essen wasser etc. und da wir keine Überlebens experten sind. müssen wir wohl uns das zeug an der Tanke oder so beschaffen. xD^^


wer istdafür das wir uns auf ein Chat Programm festlegen, das wir uns im Notfall über Internet erreichen können. (so lang es noch geht xD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2010)

erstens habe ich geschrieben das man wohl gezwungen ist die umliegenden siedlungen nach nahrung und werkzeug zu durchsuchen.

und zweitens schaue ich jede folge Ausgesetzt ind er Wildnis ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvVUDGCMbBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie er nen frosch lebendig häutet und roh isst spare ich mich mal


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2010)

Ich fands besser, wo er sich nen Einlauf mit dreckigem Wasser macht, damit er durch seinen Darm trinken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich fands besser, wo er sich nen Einlauf mit dreckigem Wasser macht, damit er durch seinen Darm trinken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*WTF*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich fands besser, wo er sich nen Einlauf mit dreckigem Wasser macht, damit er durch seinen Darm trinken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir fällt immer ein dummer spruch ein aber jetzt bin ich sprachlos...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2010)

Zum "Menschheit wiederbevölkern", mit den vielleicht 30-40 Leuten die wir maximal da mitbekommen ist es nicht unbedingt sehr gut eine lebensfähige Population aufrecht zu erhalten... ^^
Die Diversität in solch einem kleinen Maße ist da doch arg gefährdet...


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2010)

Na es werden ja wohl mehr Gruppen überleben und wenn alle Zombies weg sind, dann gehts zur Sache ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2010)

Ja... aber das dauert ja auch... Zombies sterben ja nicht einfach so aus... und ich empfehle eine Mindestanzahl von 1000 Individuen bevor irgendwelche Versuche der Wiederbevölkerung gestartet werden... ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2010)

Hier war doch mal ne Zahl, da hieß es 22.000 Menschen bräuchte man dafür


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2010)

1000 wäre das absolute Minimum... *gg*


----------



## The Paladin (9. Mai 2010)

Zuerst die Zombies und dann das Vergnügen ^^

Ich werde dafür sorgen dass mein Onkel die Apokalypse auch übersteht. Dann haben wir einen Menschen der eine Theologische Schule besucht hat und Orgel spielen kann. Dann kann man wieder Hochzeiten feiern ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2010)

Hochzeit? Freie Liebe für alle!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

Wer will schon Heiraten? ^^ ich würde nur Plündern gehen und mir ne Commando Station mit der Besten Hardware zusammen zu bauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. Mai 2010)

Freie Liebe? Plündern? HARDWARE???

Ihr seid ja Barbaren *Zombie mit Kettensäge durchschneid und Manisches Gelächter von sich gib*


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Freie Liebe? Plündern? HARDWARE???
> 
> Ihr seid ja Barbaren *Zombie mit Kettensäge durchschneid und Manisches Gelächter von sich gib*



Barbaren? BARBAREN?!?!??! Oh ya, du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt bei Emp nen T-shirt da steht drauf Zombies hate Fast Food 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie würdet ihr euch eigentlich durch die Massen kämpfen? Ich bin ein Freund der Wikingeraxt und des Katanas!


----------



## The Paladin (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich im Heer bin wird die StG 77 die Hauptwaffe und die Pistole second Hand.

Da ich bei den Panzergrenadieren bin weiß ich nicht genau ob der Granatwerfer dort auch teil der Ausrüstung ist.

Aber Mann, ich wünschte mir nen 357er Revolver


----------



## Soladra (9. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, weir sollten mal zusammenstellen, was jeder mitnimmt, wenn der das Hauptquatier verlässt. 
Ich schlage vor:

Ausrüstung: Lieblingsknarre, gegeignetle Nahkampfwaffee mit großer Reichweite, GRanate für Selbstnmordattentat in auswegslosen NOtsituationen, Magazine, Rüstung(von Lederkleid bis kugelsicvhere Weste)

VErpflegung und INventar: Wasserflasche, Knäckebrot, Trockenfleisch und andere lang lagerbare Lebensmittel, Snikers, Wakytaky(oder wie man das auch immer schreibt), Lokialiesierungschip, hochprozentliger Alkohol(Wundenreinigen), Erste-Hilfe-Kasten,dünne Decke(Flies ezetera), Signalrakete,TRillerpfeife(um vom mitstreitrer abzulenken), CD-Player mit FIghtmusik, Elefant, Laptop

Erkundungstrupps bestehen zwischen 2 bis 10 Leuten, KAmpftrupps je nach dem 5- Alle

Als Auto schlagew ich MOnstertrucks mit Ladefläche vor, Robust, kann viele mitnehmen und man kann von der Ladeflächde asu schießen.Wenn jemand weiß , wie man so ein Teil fliegt, können wir Helis von der Polizei oder Flughafen nehmen, Krankenhaus ist wegen leichenhalle und so zu gefährlich.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Erkundungstrupps bestehen zwischen 2 bis 10 Leuten, KAmpftrupps je nach dem 5- Alle



ich arbeite nur alleine als scout

um so mehr leute dabei sind umso grösser is die entdeckungs gefahr


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Mai 2010)

ich hab mich doch noch für eine zusätzliche schusswaffe entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Colt 1836 aus Supernatural 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich arbeite nur alleine als scout
> 
> um so mehr leute dabei sind umso grösser is die entdeckungs gefahr




Genau, ich bin auch nur ein Einsamer Wolf der zu Dorf zu Dorf wandert und dort Sachen Plündert und Zombies Killt


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Zuerst die Zombies und dann das Vergnügen ^^
> 
> Ich werde dafür sorgen dass mein Onkel die Apokalypse auch übersteht. Dann haben wir einen Menschen der eine Theologische Schule besucht hat und Orgel spielen kann. Dann kann man wieder Hochzeiten feiern ^^



WTF EIN THEOLOGE? 
Das erste was die überlebenden los werden sollten wär jegliche art der bekannten machtausnutzenden Relligionen... 

Das Problem ist das Menschen sich an irgendwas übergeordnetes klammern werden um sich so hoffnung zu geben, Da sie selbst in einer scheinbar aussichtslosen Situation stecken werden sie wie Kinder nach etwas suchen das über ihnen steht und somit nicht von diesen Broblemen betroffen ist. Eine Religion und der/die damit verbunden Götter wären ein "Hoffnungsanker".
Man klammert sich an Götter und hofft sie retten einen... den die Götter selbst sind Immung gegen die probleme mit denen die Überlebenden zu kämpfen haben.

Leider ist es in dieser empfindlichen Phase einfach starken einflus auf diese menschen auszuüben indem man diesen "Glauben" missbraucht. (was ja gang und gäbe ist seit ck. kp 10k Jahren?) 

Somit sollte jeder versuchen eine Hoffnungs-/Glaubenssturktur in seine gruppe zu integrieren die unabhängig von Göttern und deren sterblichen Stellvertretern exestieren und funktionieren kan!
Gibt es keinen Gott dan gibt es auch niemand der in seinem Namen Macht ausüben kan!

Vieicht könte man was aus dem Budhismus adaptieren und eine "Religion" des strebens nach dem Wissen um die eigene existenz etablieren. Mit dem Ziel zu erkenne was der Sinn des eigenen Daseins ist ohne zu glauben alles ist von einer höheren Macht geplant und vorherbestimmt.

Eine Mischung aus Ying/Yang, Charma und dem Drang nach der Ethischen sowie Technologischen Weiterentwicklung der Menscheit.

@ Selor, ja du hast recht. Meine Intention war es nicht mit der kleinen Gruppe die gesammte Menscheit neu auferstehen zu lassen, Genetische Fehler sollten blos so lange wie möglich hinausgezögert werden. Bis zu eben einem Zeitpunkt an dem man auf die lange und weite suche nach weiteren Überlebenden gehen kann.

Was wohl hoffendlich frisches Blut in die Gruppe bringen wird.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Mai 2010)

mach weiter so und der thread wird geschlossen


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> mach weiter so und der thread wird geschlossen



weil?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> weil?



alle threads die in religiöse disskusionen ausgeartet sind geschlossen wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> alle threads die in religiöse disskusionen ausgeartet sind geschlossen wurden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is keine diskussion über religion, das ist eine realistrische überlegung über die zustände nach Tag 0.


----------



## The Paladin (9. Mai 2010)

Hm, wie findet ihr diese Bewaffnung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist auch gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin btw doch noch für meine Idee mit dem Gefängnis. 
Sicherer kann man wohl nicht sein oder? *g*

Und aus gegebenem Anlass...need Zombies! Jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Loooooooool ich krieg mich gleich nich mehr *wegbrech*

Also. Falls jemand dem lieben Manowar einen riesigen Gefallen tun will, kann er sich als Zombie verkleiden und bei ihm aufkreuzen *rofl*


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Mai 2010)

wenn Menschfeind den Colt aus Supernatural nimmt dann schmiede ich aus der gleichen Serie den Dolch in ein Schwert um.Let's Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2010)

Also jeder Zombie Jäger mit einem Iphone muss das Appe "Assault Rifles" haben dort werde dir Waffen Infos gegeben.. und es gibt eine Option wo du sehen kannst wo der Nächste waffen Shop in deiner nähe ist.. und wegen GPS ohne Probleme ins Auto Setzen kannst und los Düsen. xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. Mai 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> wenn Menschfeind den Colt aus Supernatural nimmt dann schmiede ich aus der gleichen Serie den Dolch in ein Schwert um.Let's Rock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wäre außerdem dafür das wir uns alle die hasenpfote aus supernatural besorgen :>


----------



## TheGui (12. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich wäre außerdem dafür das wir uns alle die hasenpfote aus supernatural besorgen :>



foolish child!


----------



## Silmyiél (12. Mai 2010)

nur darf se dann keiner verlieren ,sonst steckste noch im Gully fest ^^


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2010)

wenn das wirklich passiert, verbarrikadieren ich mich. rollos runter, fenster wo keine sind werden mit decken, tüchern verdeckt. nachts gibts kein licht, oder nur in räumen wo keine fenster sind. und licht kommt nur durch fenster, die höher gelegen sind. ach btw. was macht ihr denn gegen folgende tiere? einzige chance is sich zu verbarrikadieren und zu hoffn. dass man nicht gesehn wird.... aber für den fall aller fälle.... *streichelt seine GAU-8 Avenger*

-zombiebär
-zombiewolf
-zombiepferd
-zombievögel
-zombie(beliebiges tier)


----------



## TheGui (12. Mai 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> -zombiebär
> -zombiewolf
> -zombiepferd
> -zombievögel
> -zombie(beliebiges tier)


naja, is es nen virus muss es erstmal tiere befallen können.
aber fals es doch Zombitiere gibt dan gibts als reaktion nur töten. töten und nochmals töten!


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> einzige chance is sich zu verbarrikadieren und zu hoffn. dass man nicht gesehn wird....



Ähm.. Is ja ganz nett... Wohnst du in nem Supermarkt? Wenn nicht - entweder verdursten, weil die Wasserversorgung i-wann zusammenbricht, oder verhungern, weil nix mehr im Haus ist. Oder glaubst du, die Zombieapokalypse ist nach ner Woche rum? ^^


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2010)

nö glaub ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leg ich mir halt gemüsebeet im keller an, und übers dach "frisch" wasserversorgung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Mai 2010)

was unternehmen wir eigentlich gegen _Nemesis_?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Mai 2010)

Was and4ers als sonst? Abknallen!
















Was isgt das üerhaupt für ein Vieh?


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Mai 2010)

Also wirklich Menschenfeind ;d

wir diskutieren hier durchaus realistische Themen und du kommst mit so ner Film-Figur an ^^

(Das is das Superzombie aus nem Resident Evil Film ( 2 glaub ich ) )
Der hat ja "nur" ne Gatling.
Da nehmen wir ein Panzer ( den wir in weiser voraussicht schon haben ) und schießen ihn um oder fahren ihn zu Brei.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Mai 2010)

ihr stellt euch das alle so einfach vor aber nemesis is der übelste wallh4xx0r den kriegen wir nicht so leicht kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Mai 2010)

was bringts ihm wenn er durch Wände sehen kann, wenn er nich durchschiessen kann?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Mai 2010)

bevor der erste von uns merkt das er da ist sind die anderen von uns schon alle tot ... ihr müsst das ganze mal realistisch sehen ... wenn wir dem über den weg laufen sind wir (sorry für die ausdrucksweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ziemlich gefickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (12. Mai 2010)

naja im Notfall gibts ja immer noch die Heilige Handgranate (A-Bombe), es gibt hier bestimmt jemanden mit Flugerfahrung


----------



## TheGui (12. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ... ihr müsst das ganze mal realistisch sehen ..



jo, also ohne Nemesis?


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2010)

was machen wir eigentlich mit otti fischer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> jo, also ohne Nemesis?



ich würde mit 2 - 3 von den viechern rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. Mai 2010)

sind wir ma realistisch: zombies sind extrem ausdauernd etc also relativ praktisch.
da es doch menschen sind werden sicher ein paar mit denen rum experimentieren und versuchen so nen imba soldaten zu erschaffen.

von dem her is nemesis (der ja genau so entstanden is) net ma so unrealistisch


ich denke ne granate in den bauch oder ne ordentliche kugel in den kopf wird auch der net überleben

im notfall packe ich halt das hier aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen kopfschuss mit dem und von seiner rübe is nemmer viel übrig


----------



## The Paladin (12. Mai 2010)

@Manoroth, der Regiseur hat in Resident Evil 2 auch mitgespielt. Als Scharfschütze auf einem Dach, als der Nemesis kam hat der Regiseur ihn mit so einem Scharfschützengewehr getroffen und der Nemesis hat Seelenruhig nen Raketenwerfer rausgeholt und ihn gekillt.

Der Nemesis reagiert nur auf Anweisungen seines Meisters und unbewaffnete lässt er in ruhe.

Edit: Kennt ihr das hier schon?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fp-h-rkpB9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wenn euch der Nemesis Angst macht, was ist dann mit den hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entsteht durch nen Zombie der "Gefressen" hat, zuerst wird der "Normale" Zombie zu einer schnelleren Version und danach "Häutet" er sich zu dem hier.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Und wenn euch der Nemesis Angst macht, was ist dann mit den hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mh, das is doch dieses viech aus resident evil 1 da am ende beim zug oder? ich dacht das wär irgendein mutiertes tier


----------



## The Paladin (12. Mai 2010)

Es ist aus Resident Evil 1 + 2 und allen Resident Evil spielen (außer 4)


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Holy Grenade! 
*Haaaaaleluuuja* 
*BOOOOOM*
<3 worms 3D


----------



## The Paladin (12. Mai 2010)

Denken wir mal logisch, wenn so eine Apokalypse ausbricht sind nicht die meisten Menschen verloren. Was denkt ihr was für Städte/Länder Zombielos bleiben? Ich tippe auf Australien und alle anderen Inseln im Pazifik und im Indischen Ozean + Mittelmeerinseln.

Wenn manche Städte verschont bleiben könnte man dort doch hinreisen um sich Schutz und Nahrung zu holen.

Was denkt ihr was für Städte verschont bleiben?


----------



## Mr.62 (12. Mai 2010)

ich mach es wie in shaun of the dead freunde holen ab in die bar und alle zombies mit billiards ques(oder so^^) verkloppen XD

und das vieh da oben heißt licker nur so^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> @Manoroth, der Regiseur hat in Resident Evil 2 auch mitgespielt. Als Scharfschütze auf einem Dach, als der Nemesis kam hat der Regiseur ihn mit so einem Scharfschützengewehr getroffen und der Nemesis hat Seelenruhig nen Raketenwerfer rausgeholt und ihn gekillt.
> 
> Der Nemesis reagiert nur auf Anweisungen seines Meisters und unbewaffnete lässt er in ruhe.




das ding hier is n 20 mm geschütz das macht nicht nur n loch sondern reisst ihm den gesammten kopf weg^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nö glaub ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast aber schon Bio in der Schule gehabt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pflanzen brauchen Wasser, Sauerstoff und SONNE zum Überleben. Wo du die im Keller herkriegen willst, würd ich gerne wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (13. Mai 2010)

Also an sich schöner Guide zum überleben .. bin schon seit längerer Zeit am Organisieren eines Überlebensplan.
Nun zu Euren Zombies. Keine von uns weiß, sofern er noch keinen im reellen Leben gesehen hat, wie ein Zombie aussieht geschweige denn, wie er sich bewegt ob er nicht doch reden kann oder schlau ist.
Na gut .. ich bin ebenfalls der Ansicht das Zombies hirntote Leichen sind die einfach nur essen wollen sind .. trotzdem .. wer einmal Left 4 Dead gespielt hat, weiß wovon ich rede wenn ich sage, was ist, wenn es neben normal infizierten auch noch besonders infizierte gibt? Ein Zombie der viel mit chemikalien gearbeitet hat, als er noch lebend war. Oder ein "Tank" .. ein Bodybuilder der plötzlich zum Zombie wird .. also wissen wir nicht genau, was uns denn in ferner Zukunft erwarten wird.

Bin mir sicher das son kack passieren wird, weil irgendsone ( entschuldigt meine wortwahl ) hundesöhne meinen, sie könnten aids heilen und schon so ne scheiße produzieren.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher das son kack passieren wird, weil irgendsone ( entschuldigt meine wortwahl ) hundesöhne meinen, sie könnten aids heilen und schon so ne scheiße produzieren.



Hört sich für mich so an, als wäre medizinische Forschung in deinen Augen nichts Gutes... Sry, übersteigt meinen Horizont, darf ich die Argumentation dafür hören bitte?


----------



## Petersburg (13. Mai 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher das son kack passieren wird, weil irgendsone ( entschuldigt meine wortwahl ) hundesöhne meinen, sie könnten aids heilen und schon so ne scheiße produzieren.



Also ist in deinen Augen Aids unheilbar, und jetzt sollen alle aufhören nach einem Gegenmittel zu suchen nur weil du meinst das es ein Zombie Virus wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Mai 2010)

*Kopf->Tisch->Wand->Tür*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Mai 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher das son kack passieren wird, weil irgendsone ( entschuldigt meine wortwahl ) hundesöhne meinen, sie könnten aids heilen und schon so ne scheiße produzieren.



du bist schein paar gott? wo her willst du wissen ob man Aids Heilen kann oder net? 




Selor schrieb:


> *Kopf->Tisch->Wand->Tür*



/Sing


----------



## Manowar (14. Mai 2010)

Ihr denkt gerade irgendwie nen bißchen quer..

Er hat einfach zu viel "I am Legend" geschaut. Da sind doch aus nem Wirkstoff gegen Krebs diese Viecher entstanden.

Was er damit sagen will:
"Irgendwann entwickelt ein Forscher ein Mittel gegen Krankheit XY, das zuerst gut aussehen wird, aber dann alle zu Zombies werden."


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. Mai 2010)

jemand schildert ein szenario aus einem film und alle fangen an zu heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (14. Mai 2010)

Es ist nicht so wie in Filmen das, wenn man ein solches Virus entdeckt, es sofort "Ausbricht" und die Menschen verseucht. In solchen Forschungseinrichtungen ist es für Viren eigentlich Unmöglich rauszukommen. Wachpersonal, alles wird per Videokamera überwacht. Bevor man überhaupt zu den Versuchsviren kommt, wird man Desinfiziert usw.

Die Chance einer Zombie Apokalypse die auf Viren basiert ist eigentlich unmöglich. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist es, wenn Waffenforscher so ein mittel herstellen und dann Probieren sie es in einem 3. Welt Land aus. 

Erinnert mich an Resident Evil 5 .......


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Mai 2010)

wenn sies im dritte Welt land ausprobieren sollten, dann sin wir Europäer eh sicher... was denkst wie schnell die Nato oder die EU da nen Zaun hochziehen würden ( wenns in Afrika wäre, sin sie eh abgeschnitten [außer sie können Boot fahren oder sich im Meer treiben lassen ;D ] ) wenn aus Richtung Türkei/insertrandomEu-Grenzland ne Zombiehorde anmarschiert kommt.


----------



## ach was solls. (17. Mai 2010)

Genau so ist es. Es muss ja nicht einmal ein Heilmittel für xy sein - nein es kann jede x-beliebige Forschung zu so einer Seuche führen. Neint, die Wissenschaft bringt viel gutes, ich bin ebenfalls dieser Ansicht.
Ich meine ungenauer hätte ich es nicht ausrücken können: Das Streben nach einem Heilmittler mag ja schon und gut sein, jedoch übersteigt man in gewissen Punkten meist seinen Horizont und so haben wir
halt das Problem.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (18. Mai 2010)

Mein Plan?
Ich ziehe mein Schwert + Schild, öffne die Tür, und dann:
Sturmangriff, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Schildschlag, Rache, Verwüsten, Donnerknall, etc.!!!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (18. Mai 2010)

Und wenn alle Stricke reissen:
Ultra!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (18. Mai 2010)

doppelpost...


----------



## TheGui (18. Mai 2010)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Und wenn alle Stricke reissen:
> Ultra!



aha, willst die blenden? das ding hat ja trotzdem blos 1 Lauf ... nur eben drölfzig Taschenlampen dran xD


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (18. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> aha, willst die blenden? das ding hat ja trotzdem blos 1 Lauf ... nur eben drölfzig Taschenlampen dran xD


Ähm, hallo, du hast das Taschenmesser UND den Falken (?) vergessen! Pathfinderpower!


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

wenns brenzlig wird, sorge ich dafür, dass die zobies in einer wilden Orgie übereinenander herfallen mit einem Simplen Spruch:


"Kuk mal, der hat Titten!"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Mein Plan?
> Ich ziehe mein Schwert + Schild, öffne die Tür, und dann:
> Sturmangriff, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Schildschlag, Rache, Verwüsten, Donnerknall, etc.!!!



Klingt verdammt gut. Ich wäre in solch einem Fall aufgeschmissen hoch³.
Seelenlose sind immung gegen die Zauber eines Schattenpriesters. Ich meine, welche Seele soll ich martern,
wenn da keine ist?


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Lass die leeren Hirn explodieren!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Und wie? Mit China-Böllern?

Es gibt auch Physische Schattenzauber... aber die sind echt heftig und nix für einen Novizen wie mich...

Was haltet ihr davon: 
Euer Haus wird von Zombies belagert, was tun? Schnappt euch 2 Stelzen und 2 Motorsägen, bindet die
Sägen an die Stelzen und schaltet sie an. Nun schwingt euch auf die Stelzen und klettert mit denen aus
dem ersten Stock eures Hauses. Mit jedem Schritt zerfetzt ihr massig Wiedergänger!

PS: Ja, das ist geklaut. Sry, habe keinen Link.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ach, etwa nicht? So hab ich "GEdankenexplosion" immer verstanden


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Der Verstand des Zieles wird als Modem missbraucht, um die Schadenswirkung auf alle Ziele in der Umgebung, anstatt
nur auf eines zu übertragen. Die Gedankeneyplosion überlastet den humanoiden Verstand, und lässt ihn quasi bersten.

Ein Zombie hat keinen Verstand.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

aber ein Hirn, dass man weiträumig verteilen kann!


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (26. Mai 2010)

richtig cooler Plan zum überleben... Respekt^^

Aber ich habe eine Frage:

Wie soll ich einen Zombie mit einer Mülltonne ausschalten?(im Nahkampf auch noch)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich meine, das ist ein ziemlich unhandliches Ding. Und zum werfen könnte ich mir bessere Sachen vorstellen.

Natürlich könnte man mit den großen Versionen Gänge oder sowas blockieren, aber die kleinen...?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

[media]http://fc04.devianta...by_bobjesus.jpg[/media]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juli 2010)

grade die serie 
high school of the dead 
gesehen und wie glück das es zufälle gibt 
parkt bei mir nen basi ^^ und hab nen flachdach zum schutz nur noch ne waffe 
alla resident evil 2 der film dan können sie kommen ^^


----------



## Bipun (11. Juli 2010)

erstmal ein super beitrag danke dafür^^ ich und meine freundin machen uns auch öfter mal gedanken was denn passiert wenn die zombies kommen xD

bei uns in der nähe steht zum glück ein altes schloss sogar 2 schön mit burggraben und allem das is was feines gegen  die untoten massen. wir sind aber zum schluss gekommen das wummen wirklich nur im notfall gegen einlaufende zombie massen geeignet sind weil munition ist rar und wenn man es nur mit 2 oder 3 zutun hat tuts auch ein schwert (keine sorge an sowas kommen wir locker ran^^)


----------



## WeRkO (11. Juli 2010)

Bipun schrieb:


> wenn man es nur mit 2 oder 3 zutun hat tuts auch ein schwert (keine sorge an sowas kommen wir locker ran^^)



Und die Zombies somit auch an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwo auf Seite 29 oder so wurde die Idee mit dem Graben schonmal angesprochen, mit dem Fazit dass dieser irgendwann voll wäre. Hier könnte doch feuer helfen, oder? Denn wenn die Zombies im graben verbrennen kommen se an einen nimmer ran und hinterlassen auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Hab letztes wieder Zombie Film gesehen, es wunder mich immer wieder wie doof muss man sein? "Was sind das für Dinger?" etc ich meine als ob keiner einziger von den überlebenden mal Zombie film gesehen hätte.. ^^ 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ighzKQDJSoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 xD


----------



## Bipun (11. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Und die Zombies somit auch an euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bis die da sind sind die schon einmal in der mitte durch^^ und ja feuer im graben wenn er voll ist würde glaube ich nicht schaden^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Vergesst aber die Masken nicht, das wird Stinken wie die Hölle!


----------



## White_Sky (11. Juli 2010)

Atomkraftwerke sollte man auch meiden, weil niemand sich um die kümmert und die Gegend bestrahlt ist.

Sind Tiere auch infiziert?


----------



## Tilbie (11. Juli 2010)

Einfach sabbern und mitmachen, is nur n Trend der wieder vorbei geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (11. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Atomkraftwerke sollte man auch meiden, weil niemand sich um die kümmert und die Gegend bestrahlt ist.
> 
> Sind Tiere auch infiziert?



Ein Atomkraftwerk wär einer der Orte, die ich aufsuchen würde. Schwer für einen Hirnlosen da reinzukommen und
im Fall eines nuklearen Verteidigungseinsatzes einer der wenigen, sicheren Orte. Von wegen die Gegend bestrahlt.
Damit aus einem Atomkraftwerk was rauskommt musst du das Ding schon mit einer Atomwaffe sprengen... kk?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Juli 2010)

ja tiere sind auf infiziert


also noch ma zum akw (atomkraftwerk) 
wen da nur ne sicherung fliegt durch nen parr zwichenfälle
über hitzt der kern und bäm also damit meine ich wen da nen parr 
intelligente sind mit zombies drin schiessen die will durch die gegen und dan haben wir den salat

also die chanze steht bei 30-45% also sehr unwarscheinlich





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVnfyradCPY


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ein Atomkraftwerk wär einer der Orte, die ich aufsuchen würde. Schwer für einen Hirnlosen da reinzukommen und
> im Fall eines nuklearen Verteidigungseinsatzes einer der wenigen, sicheren Orte. Von wegen die Gegend bestrahlt.
> Damit aus einem Atomkraftwerk was rauskommt musst du das Ding schon mit einer Atomwaffe sprengen... kk?



ohne wartung werden dei dinger zeitbomben also ich würd so weit wie möglcih weg von nem atomkraftwerk


----------



## Barracudar (13. Juli 2010)

Schöner Theard, muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stelle mir auch manchmal so ein Szenario vor...

Bei mir ist es ganz praktisch. Ich Wohne auf nem Bauernhof, der zum Reiterhof umgewandelt wurde (*kotz*). Außenrum haben wir nen knapp 2m hohen Stahlzaun mit Spitzen und da würde dann noch Natodraht rum kommen und paar weitere Drähte unter Starkstrom davor. Zudem könnt e man ja noch, wie auch schon erwähnt, eine art Burggraben ausheben und diesen dann entweder mit wasser füllen oder mit spitzen Pfählen bsetücken. Platz für viele überlebende haben wir auch und Nahung auch da wir noch viele Felder haben die man zu Ernte benutzen könnte und für Fleisch ist auch gesorgt, dank den Pferden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ein paar sollten bleiben als Kavallerie o.ä., so Spätrup mäßig.

Da mein Vater auch jäger ist, kennt er sich mit Schusswaffen aus und hat auch selber paar Schrotflinten und Gewehre. Auch Luftgewehre sind dabei ud hauptsache es tut weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich selber bin Hobbybogenschütze und nen Sportbogen und eine Armbrust besorg ich mir dann vom Freund, der wohl auch es nicht schaffen wird, da er im KH arbeitet. Schade eig, währ ein guter Verbündeter. Pfeile kann man sich ja zur not auch selber bauen und nen Waffenladen haben wir im nachbar Dorf, grob 5km. Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll das ich da nur mit Pfeil und Bogen Rumrenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dadurch das mein Vater ja Jäger ist, besitzt er auch ein paar Hochsitze, die werden dann an den Zaun gestellt, als Spähposten.

Desweiteren besitzen wir noch ein paar Traktoren mit mistbabeln und Schaufeln und unser Nachbar hat nen Mähdrescher und nen Häcksler. Gut zur Verteidigung aber auch als Beseitigung der Zombie überreste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welche man gut im Ofen verbrennen kann für warmes Wasser ö.a.

Meine Eltern besitzen zudem noch 2 Gelände wagen, wovon einer ein SUV ist. Mitsubishi Pajero und VW Touareg. Bei dem Pajero wird das Dach abgeschnitten, so Cabrio like ^^ und oben dann ein Stationäres MG aufgesetzt, welches wir aus der Kaserne ein paar Dörfer weiter entwendet haben, sowie ein paar weitere Schießprügel. Im Dorf haben wir auch noch eine Feuerwehr, deren Wasserwerfer wir auch prima gegen die sabberne Meute einsetzen können.

Glücklicherweise besitzen wir auch nen Hofeigenen Bunker für alle fälle. Der müsste halt nur wieder aufgeräumt werden, da der über 50 jahre als Müllstauraum genutzt wurde...

Für den Strom ist auch etwas gesorgt, da wir noch ein paar Diselgeneratoren hier rumstehen haben und eine Solaranlage auf dem dach Installiert haben. Da wir ganz in der nähe von einem Fluss wohnen und die Gemeinde dort mal ein Wasserkraftwerk installiert hat, könnt eman auch dieses anzapfen und einen Außenposten dort errichten.

Leider kann man ja nicht alles an Lebensmitteln hier anbauen und Geschäfte haben wir auch keine im Dorf. Da müssten wir dann ambesten mit nem Traktor und Anhänger in Nachbardorf Düsen und den mit Konserven Auffüllen. Einfach rein was essbar ist. Außer Rosenkohl!!! der wird gefrohren als Munition gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das währ nun mein Vertidigungsplan...


----------



## Nanojason92 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie geil is das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Überlebensplan bei Zombieangriffen xD Erinnert an Resident Evil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück bin ich Bogenschütze, also nur ins Vereinsheim einbrechen, Bogen schnappen und Alle Pfeile, die man findet, und dann auf Zombiejagd xD


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

ich finds süß wenn ihr immer mit pfeil und bogen ankommt das is so ineffektiv

Die Zombies werden sich freuen wenn ihr die Schaschlikspieße schon mitbringt... mir solls egal sein


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Ich find Pfeil und Bogen eigentlich echt nicht schlecht, weils einfach lautlos ist.
Bin aber kein Freund von sowas, also würde ich da eher zu einer Schallgedämpften Waffe greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Ich klink mich mal ein: 2 Theorien hab ich.
1: Ich Versuche Vernünftig mit ihnen zu Reden, und ein erträgliches miteinander. (Gut dann bin ich tot als Streichen wir das)
2: Wir werden ein Stahl gebäude bauen. Viele wände, alles dicht. Hinter den Wänden(Versteckte fächer) Sind Waffen aller art, allen voran Flammenwerfer. Hauptraum, und vorallem Rückzieh raum wenns eng wird ist hinter einem Gigantischen ofen. 2 Eingänge die fliehenden Laufen rein Locken die Zombies hinein. Dann wenn sie drin sin...KILL IT WITH FIREEEE, einfach Knop drücken, türen schließen sich. Nun müssen wir hoffen das keiner durch die Türen kommt. Und es die Dumme sorte von Zombies sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich klink mich mal ein: 2 Theorien hab ich.
> 1: Ich Versuche Vernünftig mit ihnen zu Reden, und ein erträgliches miteinander. (Gut dann bin ich tot als Streichen wir das)
> 2: Wir werden ein Stahl gebäude bauen. Viele wände, alles dicht. Hinter den Wänden(Versteckte fächer) Sind Waffen aller art,* allen voran Flammenwerfer*. Hauptraum, und vorallem Rückzieh raum wenns eng wird ist hinter einem Gigantischen ofen. 2 Eingänge die fliehenden Laufen rein Locken die Zombies hinein. Dann wenn sie drin sin...KILL IT WITH FIREEEE, einfach Knop drücken, türen schließen sich. Nun müssen wir hoffen das keiner durch die Türen kommt. Und es die Dumme sorte von Zombies sind.



*FAIL!!!!!!!

Was ist schilmmer als ein Zombie der versucht dein Hirn zu fressen?
EIN BRENNENDER ZOMBIE der versucht dein Hirn zu fressen.....
*
nimm doch lieber ne Schrottpresse also die zombies in den gang dann presse anmachen und QUETSCH weg sind se*
*


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte ja echt keinen nerv drauf, in nem Kessel zu sein und du da mit Feuer rumspiels und alles um uns rum brennt.. das wird nen bißchen heiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem Feuer..du musst dir den Thread mal durchlesen :>


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich find Pfeil und Bogen eigentlich echt nicht schlecht, weils einfach lautlos ist.



Naja mit einem Bogen muss man dann aber auch umgehen können.
Immerhin muss der Pfeil ja den harten Schädel duchdringen um das Gehirn zu zerstören.
Und dazu muss man gut und mit viel Wucht treffen, sicherlich nix für nen Anfänger.

Ich denke das Jede Art von Schiff oder kleine Insel (oder beides) eine gute Idee ist.

Man hat einen überschaubaren Raum den man leicht von eventuell vorhandenen Zombies reinigen kann.
Auf einem Schiff oder einer Insel ist man auch vor weiteren Angriffen sicher. Und wenn man eine Insel und ein Schiff hat kann man soagr Vorratsbesorgungsexpiditionen starten.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Juli 2010)

genau gabs da nicht mal ein von mir Zitiertes GEsetz das AUF GAR KEINEN FALL Feuer eingesetzt werden darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *FAIL!!!!!!!
> 
> Was ist schilmmer als ein Zombie der versucht dein Hirn zu fressen?
> EIN BRENNENDER ZOMBIE der versucht dein Hirn zu fressen.....*


Det ding wird so heiß das von denen nur Staub übrig bleibt. :<



Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja echt keinen nerv drauf, in nem Kessel zu sein und du da mit Feuer rumspiels und alles um uns rum brennt.. das wird nen bißchen heiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, wenn mans als Sauna sieht.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei es ja auch mit Säure funktionieren könnte. Man lockt die Zombies in einen Raum, der die Zombies verätzt...oder so.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Man hat einen überschaubaren Raum den man leicht von eventuell vorhandenen Zombies reinigen kann.
> Auf einem Schiff oder einer Insel ist man auch vor weiteren Angriffen sicher. Und wenn man eine Insel und ein Schiff hat kann man soagr Vorratsbesorgungsexpiditionen starten.



Ich weiss ja nicht ob du fluch der karibik gesehen hast. Aber die auf dem Meeresboden wandelnden Untoten waren nicht so leicht zu sehen und von "überschaubar" kann man beim Meeresboden um eine Insel auch nicht sprechen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ob du fluch der karibik gesehen hast. Aber die auf dem Meeresboden wandelnden Untoten waren nicht so leicht zu sehen und von "überschaubar" kann man beim Meeresboden um eine Insel auch nicht sprechen.



Das waren ja auch keine Zombies im eigentlichen Sinne.

Ich rede von einer Insel schön weit draussen.
Da müssten die Zombies dann ordentlich weit über den Meeresboden laufen und würden vom Druck zermatscht.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte da gerade auch einsteigen und sagen, das Inseln nicht wirklich sicher sind, aber:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da müssten die Zombies dann ordentlich weit über den Meeresboden laufen und würden vom Druck zermatscht.


das, hatte ich noch garnicht bedacht! :>


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich wollte da gerade auch einsteigen und sagen, das Inseln nicht wirklich sicher sind, aber:
> 
> das, hatte ich noch garnicht bedacht! :>



Naja, sicher ist es dennoch nicht, was ist wenn sie ein Boot kentern? Oder sogar direkt vom Hafen aus eins nehmen. Oder sogar Schwimmen können?


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Ein Boot kentern?Was kennst du bitte für Zombies?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2010)

die idee von edou finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht! :O
aber allein die kosten um die flammenwerfer am laufen zu halten wären in zeiten der zombieakolaypse nicht aufbringbar xD
da wär ich doch eher für lod´s schrottpresse .. wenn wir einen generator haben, hätten wir auch immer genug strom um das teil am laufen zu halten .. nur bleibt dann die frage: wohin mit den zerdrückten zombieüberresten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ein Boot kentern?Was kennst du bitte für Zombies?



Wenn es die Schlauere art von Zombies sind? Z.b Resident Evil 5 das Spiel, dort gab es Level wo die Zum teil auf Schiffen waren. Aber wenn es die Typischen 0815 ich bin Dumm wie stroh Zombies sind, dann könnte es Klappen.


----------



## White_Sky (14. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ein Atomkraftwerk wär einer der Orte, die ich aufsuchen würde. Schwer für einen Hirnlosen da reinzukommen und
> im Fall eines nuklearen Verteidigungseinsatzes einer der wenigen, sicheren Orte. Von wegen die Gegend bestrahlt.
> Damit aus einem Atomkraftwerk was rauskommt musst du das Ding schon mit einer Atomwaffe sprengen... kk?



Du weißt aber schon, dass man in einem Atomkraftwerk IMMER arbeiten muss? Und nachgeprüft ob alles ok ist?
Es sei denn, die Menschen schaffen es irgentwie auszuschalten bevor der Zombie-Virus da ist..

Das mit der Ort-Bestrahlung hab ich jetzt aus Galileo her, wo sie gezeigt haben, wie die Welt plötzlich ohne Menschen wäre, so nach 100(?) Jahren.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich find Pfeil und Bogen eigentlich echt nicht schlecht, weils einfach lautlos ist.


Schon mal was von Waffen mit Schalldämpfern gehört? 
und ausserdem verbraucht dauert so ein bogen zu spannen viel zu viel Kraft, und ist auf lange Distanz viel zu unpräzise.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Waffen mit Schalldämpfern gehört?



Schonmal nen Post zu Ende gelesen?

Das Gute an PFeil und Bogen ist auch, das das Material nicht ausgeht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Spätestens wenn du keine Kraft mehr im Arme hast bring dir dein Material auch nix. 

Ach ja schon mal was von Waffen laden gehört? oder Muni Ausgabe die es bei uns (Schweiz) in fast jedem Dorf gibt?  oder gibt es die bei euch nur alle 1000km?


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Dir schlägt die Hitze ein wenig aufs Gemüt heute, hm? 
Ich hatte mich bereits für eine Schusswaffe ausgesprochen (deswegen solltest du den Post ja auch zu Ende lesen, was du wohl nicht nachgeholt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und stell dir vor, ich mache meine Munition sogar selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stell dir vor das ganze geht 10 Jahre..irgendwann hast du kein Material mehr, was du verwenden kannst.
Da kannst du mir nicht sagen, das es nicht schlecht wäre, wenn man ein Bogen hätte


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja, sicher ist es dennoch nicht, was ist wenn sie ein Boot kentern? Oder sogar direkt vom Hafen aus eins nehmen. Oder sogar Schwimmen können?



Naja, je mehr Fähigkeiten die Jungs habend umso mehr isses Essig mit Sicherheit und so.
Aber meinereiner ist schon etwas älter und meien Zombies sind laaaaaaangsaaaam, laufen wie ne Ente auf Koks und machen immer "öchhlll chhääächhll" und all sowas.
Und wenn man ihr Gehrin zermatsch sind sie endgültig hin!

Deine runderneuerten Turbospeed, Pimp my Zombie Dinger sind mir zu gefährlich. Da hilft ja kaum was gegen.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Juli 2010)

naja aber um ehrlich zu sein; meint ihr es intressiert einen Zombie (die von der dummen Art [ab sofort die Bezeichnung ZMB001]) ob da eine Pfeil oder ein Bolzen in ihm steckt, klar mit ner entsprechend starken Armbrust kann man denen auch den Kopf abreissen aber so viele Schüsse könnt ihr gar nicht machen. Desweiteren braucht ne ARmbrust ne Weile zum nachladen und ein Pfeil richtet meiner Meindung nach zu wenig schaden an ( hab selber Jahre lang Bogen geschossen)


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

kennt ihr ne Waffe mit extrem wenig rückstoß? Ich will mir ja mein zartes Kinderhandgelenk nicht brecken.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Jede 9mm Waffe m.M.n.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Juli 2010)

Du brauchst so oder so erst einmal eine schriftlcihe Einwilligung deiner Eltern / Erziehungeberechtigtem das du bei uns mit machen darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke das Jede Art von Schiff



ich würde nicht sagen JEDE Art von Schiff,aber eines wäre für Zombies(egal welcher Typ,ob der strohdumme oder der aufgepimpte) nicht einnehmbar.udn das wäre ein Kreuzfahrtschiff oder Tanker oder Kriegsschiff.auf alle Fälle ein Schiff mit einer richtig hohen Bordwand.da kann definitiv kein Zombie hochklettern.etwas sicheres gibt es nicht...

am besten wäre ein voll beladenes Kreuzfahtschiff.das wäre die Einsatzzentrale von der Aktionen gestartet werden.zudem müsste man ein Fischerboot mit Crew haben fürs Hochseefischen udn ein vollbeladener Öltanker mit Crew wäre auch nicht verkehrt
und immer wiedre werden Boote ausgesetzt udn steuern ans Land um zu sehen ob es da noch Zombieaktivitäten gibt und holen neue Vorräte wie Früchte oder sonstiges an Bord.vieles der Nahrung  würde natürlich Fischgerichte sein vom angeln,aber wenn in einer Region die Zombieaktivität aufgrund mangelnden Fleisches gen null tendiert könnt eman sogar Getreide anbauen auf verlassenen Bauernhöfen,die schnell erreichbar wären von der küste aus...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dir schlägt die Hitze ein wenig aufs Gemüt heute, hm?


Nein, Hitze, wenig schlafe, der graus morgen gezwungen werden Twilight im Kino zu schauen. 

sind keine gute Mischung.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Juli 2010)

So schlimm isses jetzt auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... die Bücher sind recht gut.aber um dir zu helfen; stell dir doch während dem Film vor was du gegen einen Vampir-Zombie machen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Doch Schlimmer als Zombies! musst mir heute die ersten und 2 Teile anschauen, beim erst bin ich etwa 20 Minuten lang eingeschlafen beim 2 film... öhm Déja-vu einfach mit einem Werwolf? würde mich net meine Freundin Zwingen. würde ich den film nicht mal für 10 Cent kaufen geschweige den im Kino schauen. 

ist aber off Topic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Juli 2010)

also beim 2. versteh ich das man da einschläft aber beim ersten nicht, als wir da im Kino drin waren wurde eig. von den Männern am meisten gelacht. wir sollten mal ne Liste aller Zombies aufstellen die wir kennen und mit Nummerierungen versehen


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

Der klassische langsame stöhnende Zombei is also Z001
dann die zooombies (also die schnellen) Z002
außer du willst noch die ganzen zombiearten aus Left 4 Dead 1+2, allen zombiefilmen und so mit drin haben :/


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Juli 2010)

ja natürlich °!°


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich würde nicht sagen JEDE Art von Schiff,aber eines wäre für Zombies(egal welcher Typ,ob der strohdumme oder der aufgepimpte) nicht einnehmbar.udn das wäre ein Kreuzfahrtschiff oder Tanker oder Kriegsschiff.auf alle Fälle ein Schiff mit einer richtig hohen Bordwand.da kann definitiv kein Zombie hochklettern.etwas sicheres gibt es nicht...
> 
> am besten wäre ein voll beladenes Kreuzfahtschiff.das wäre die Einsatzzentrale von der Aktionen gestartet werden.zudem müsste man ein Fischerboot mit Crew haben fürs Hochseefischen udn ein vollbeladener Öltanker mit Crew wäre auch nicht verkehrt
> und immer wiedre werden Boote ausgesetzt udn steuern ans Land um zu sehen ob es da noch Zombieaktivitäten gibt und holen neue Vorräte wie Früchte oder sonstiges an Bord.vieles der Nahrung würde natürlich Fischgerichte sein vom angeln,aber wenn in einer Region die Zombieaktivität aufgrund mangelnden Fleisches gen null tendiert könnt eman sogar Getreide anbauen auf verlassenen Bauernhöfen,die schnell erreichbar wären von der küste aus...



Genau! so etwa in die Richtung habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
Ein Kreuzfahrtschiff bei dem 90% der Passagiere Zombies sind.
Enstprechend den Kaufhauszombiefilmen müsste man dann das Schiff säubern und hätte ein prima Vorratslager für sich und die paar überlebenden Hansel.


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Du brauchst so oder so erst einmal eine schriftlcihe Einwilligung deiner Eltern / Erziehungeberechtigtem das du bei uns mit machen darfst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn die zombies sind...? *unauffällig mit zombievirusspritze rumwedel*


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Juli 2010)

öhm ja dann wirst du einfach schnell von jemandem adoptiert; das große Beileid ausgesprochen; und dann drückt man dir ne Waffe in die Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

Au ja! Den Eid könnt ihr euch sparen, gebt mri ein Beil!


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau! so etwa in die Richtung habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
> Ein Kreuzfahrtschiff bei dem 90% der Passagiere Zombies sind.
> Enstprechend den Kaufhauszombiefilmen müsste man dann das Schiff säubern und hätte ein prima Vorratslager für sich und die paar überlebenden Hansel.




also ich hatte mehr damit gerechnet, dass man das Kreuzfahrtschiff "sauber" übernehmen kann mit nen "paar überlebenden Hanseln"...also wo von anfang an kein Zobie drauf war udn das Teil trotzdem zum Start mit Lebensmitteln für ne weltreise beladen ist...ein Kriegsschiff(z.B. ne Fregatte) im ähnlichen Zustand mit ein paar Bundeswehrmatrosen udn nem Kapitän,die sich beim Ausbruch der Seuche auf offene See gerettet haben wäre wie gesagt ideal udn einem Öltanker,der während des Seuchenausbruchs ebenfalls auf höher See war udn bis zum Rand mit Dieselöl vollgepumpt ist würde die ganze Sache abrunden...das eine oder andere  Fischerboot mit ein paar erfahrenen Fischern ist glaub ich nicht so schwer aufzutreiben...um das alles hinzubekommen muss man natürlich sofort nach Ausbruch der Seuche aktiv werden...
damit hätte man schon ma den Anfang einer kleinen Flotte,die immer weiter ausbaubar ist....udn auf die Landaktionen mit Ernte und so bin ich ja schon im vorigen post drauf eingegangen.

natürlich starten von bord aus auch "Säuberungsaktionen" gegen Zombiegebiete. da sollten allerdings nur Freiwillige und gut ausgebildete Kämpfer dran teilnehmen, da jeder infizierte sofort erschossen wird 

Edit:ausserdem könnte man versuchen zu der amerikanischen Mittelmeerflotte Kontakt aufzunehmen,die ja ständig auf dem Wasserweg operiert.da hätte man ja schon mal das eine oder andere Schiffchen dabei und einen FLUGZEUGTRÄGER...Yes!!!mit einem Waffenarsenal mit dem man Städte einäschern könnte...eine beruhigende Vorstellung falls eine Zombieseuche ausbrechen sollte...


----------



## sirspoof (24. Juli 2010)

Ist echt n 1A Guide...

Mischung aus 28 Days/Weeks later, RE und Dawn of the Dead.

RESPEKKT echt geil !


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2010)

Optimal wäre es, wenn wir einen Flugzeugträger-Kampfverband der US-Marine arrangieren könnten. Die Dinger bestehen meist aus 1-2 Flugzeugträgern, 4-6 Fregatten oder anderen Kriegsschiffen, 2-3 Begleitschiffen und, besonders wichtig, mehreren Tankschiffen. Die Flugzeugträger sind eh nuklearbetrieben, von daher sind die ein optimaler Rückzugsort, aber so ein Flugzeugträgerkampfverband kann mehrere Monate komplett autark agieren und hat ausserdem Ortsangaben zu versteckten Versorgungshäfen der US-Marine, wo gigantische Depots mit Waffen, Treibstoff und Trockennahrung lokalisiert sind. 

btw. @ Soladra:
Ich kenne keine solche Waffe, aber ich weiß was ich im Zweifel als Köder benutzen könnte :>


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Wir arrangieren einfach Bear Grylls, 
Abenteuer Surrvival - Überleben in einer von Zombies bevölkerten Umgebung


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wir arrangieren einfach Bear Grylls,
> Abenteuer Surrvival - Überleben in einer von Zombies bevölkerten Umgebung



Ich würde dich aufessen.

Ganz im Ernst jetzt.

>: D


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2010)

Schaut euch den Film "Zombieland" an und ihr wisst alles, was ihr wissen müsst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Ich lad die Ak47 durch und mach RATATTATATATATATATATATATATATATATAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Ich meine 9mm und ziehle auf den NAckenwirbel.


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich lad die Ak47 durch und mach RATATTATATATATATATATATATATATATATAAAAAAAAA






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



celine bist dus?


----------



## TheGui (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wir arrangieren einfach Bear Grylls,
> Abenteuer Surrvival - Überleben in einer von Zombies bevölkerten Umgebung



Schritt 1. 
-> Schauen ob es essbar ist

Schritt 2.
-> wurde es als essbar deklariert, erstma köpfen!

Schritt 3.
-> mhm lecker Proteine!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß bei seite.
Würde die Zivilisation zusammenbrechen, wäre ich nirgens lieber als in der näche von dem typ ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Schritt 1.
> -> Schauen ob es essbar ist
> 
> Schritt 2.
> ...



Ich wette er hat einen Bären nur mit seinen Händen erlegt


----------



## TheGui (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich wette er hat einen Bären nur mit seinen Händen erlegt



danach gegessen sowie eine jacke UND ein Bot draus gemacht!

PS: lol geile signatur xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> danach gegessen sowie eine jacke UND ein Bot draus gemacht!
> 
> PS: lol geile signatur xD



Ohja, du musst dir mal die aufnahmeprüfungen seiner ehemaligen spezialeinheit ansehen, echt genial


----------



## TheGui (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ohja, du musst dir mal die aufnahmeprüfungen seiner ehemaligen spezialeinheit ansehen, echt genial



war da auch ein team von 15 leuten inklusieve Ärzte und Sicherungsmanschafft dabei?


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

SAC ftw


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juli 2010)

SAS?? wer will die denn schon, meine Gruppe besteht nur aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die härtesten Schweine die es gibt Semper Fi


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2010)

also meine gruppe wird fast nur aus frauen bestehen .... weltwiederbevölkerung ftw!

einige männliche freunde werden dabei sein. der genvielfalt wegen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> also meine gruppe wird fast nur aus frauen bestehen .... weltwiederbevölkerung ftw!
> 
> einige männliche freunde werden dabei sein. der genvielfalt wegen.



Ich brauche aufjedenfall ein naives Weib und einen dunkelhä-.....nein...das werde ich ganz sicher nicht sagen


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

ihr wisst ja alle noch das sich die bazn irgendwo in deutschland treffen müssen damit wir gemeinsam die welt von den zombies befreien können oder?


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr wisst ja alle noch das sich die bazn irgendwo in deutschland treffen müssen damit wir gemeinsam die welt von den zombies befreien können oder?



Quatsch, wir ziehen uns auf eine verlassene Insel zurück, die Zombies sterben irgendwann von selbst...hoffentlich


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Quatsch, wir ziehen uns auf eine verlassene Insel zurück, die Zombies sterben irgendwann von selbst...hoffentlich



solang das wetter nicht zu extrem und die selbstversorgermöglichkeiten ok sind finde ich das ne gute idee.

PS: is dein Avatar zufällig ne frau auf dem klo?


----------



## White_Sky (25. Juli 2010)

Warum nicht so tun als wäre man ein Zombie?!

Der Vorteil der Klugheit liegt darin, dass man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger. (Kurt Tucholsky, dt. Schriftsteller, 1890-1935)


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum nicht so tun als wäre man ein Zombie?!
> 
> Der Vorteil der Klugheit liegt darin, da? man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger. (Kurt Tucholsky, dt. Schriftsteller, 1890-1935)



Zombies sehen im normalfall kaum, sondern riechen sehr gut da hat man serious problems!


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: is dein Avatar zufällig ne frau auf dem klo?



Ich vermisse die zeiten wo man mich als, Junge Frau bezeichnet hat : /
Und ja...oder nein es ist ein bad X_x


----------



## White_Sky (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Zombies sehen im normalfall kaum, sondern riechen sehr gut da hat man serious problems!



Dann haben Straßenpenner ja'n Vorteil! /ironie off

Wenn Zombies nicht sehen können, warum sollten dann die anderen 6 Sinne funktionieren?


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dann haben Straßenpenner ja'n Vorteil! /ironie off
> 
> Wenn Zombies nicht sehen können, warum sollten dann die anderen 6 Sinne funktionieren?



Weils' sonst langweilig währe :/


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Wir können den Zombies ja einen Friedensvertrag und Gleichberechtigung vorschlagen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn Zombies nicht sehen können, warum sollten dann die anderen 6 Sinne funktionieren?


seit wann hat der Mensch 7 Sinne??? wir haben doch nur 5? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> seit wann hat der Mensch 7 Sinne??? wir haben doch nur 5?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehen, Hören, Riechen, Schmecken, Tasten, Orientierung und Gleichgewicht

macht sieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

pff wie so sollte man auf lehrer hören die hab doch so oder so immer unrecht... xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sehen, Hören, Riechen, Schmecken, Tasten, Orientierung und Gleichgewicht
> 
> macht sieben
> 
> ...



Und ich hab nur Sechs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Gott den Orientierungssinn vergab hab ich mich verlaufen.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum nicht so tun als wäre man ein Zombie?!
> 
> Der Vorteil der Klugheit liegt darin, dass man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger. (Kurt Tucholsky, dt. Schriftsteller, 1890-1935)



Nie Zombieland angeschaut xD?


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nie Zombieland angeschaut xD?




hehe,du meinst den Kurzauftritt von bill Murray?


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sehen, Hören, Riechen, Schmecken, Tasten, *Stellungssinn *und Gleichgewicht
> 
> macht sieben
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sehen, Hören, Riechen, Schmecken, Tasten, *UNSINN* und *FROHSINN
> *
> macht sieben
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> fixed



Du hast den Wahnsinn vergessen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du hast den Wahnsinn vergessen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo und den Leichtsinn hab ich auch weggelassen


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

Was gibt es denn für eine Quelle, dass Zombies angeblich nicht gut sehen könnten?
Ist mir bisher noch nie zu Augen gekommen :>


----------



## Cake is a lie (26. Juli 2010)

Man ich konnte nicht schlafen durch den Thread!Ich dachte das gleich ein Zombie and die Tür klopft und stat einen Arm eine Kettensäge hat...


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Man ich konnte nicht schlafen durch den Thread!Ich dachte das gleich ein Zombie and die Tür klopft und stat einen Arm eine Kettensäge hat...



...und das ist gar nicht so weit hergeholt.
Das passiert öfters als du denkst.
Nur wird es von den Verantwortlichen unter den Tisch gekehrt um die Menschen nicht beunruhigen!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juli 2010)

Was meint ihr, ließe sich eine alte Ritterburg von 12 mit Schwert und Metallvollrüstung bewaffneten 
Männern gegen eine Stadt voller Zombies verteidigen? 2 Szenarios:

1. kleine Burg - kein Burggraben. Mauer genau senkrecht.

2. sehr große Burg - großer Burggraben, hohe Mauern, aber kein Wasser im Graben. 
Steigung der Mauer etwa 3-5 Grad.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juli 2010)

Bei der kleinen Burg könnten die Zombies nicht einmal rein da die Mauer Senkrecht ist und die alten Burgen haben ziemlich Stabile Türen/Tore und da die Burg klein ist, ist sie auch überschaubar.

Große Burg mit Steigung: Irgendwann kommen sie rein da sich die Zombies einfach nach oben Schleppen. Bei der größe der Burg ist sie nicht so überschaubar.

Eine gute Idee mit der Burg, in Europa gibt es genug solcher Burgen + Waffenkammern und Prospekten wo die Geheimgänge und Geheimkammern angegeben sind. (Inlusive Katapulten, fängt mal einen Zombie und benutzt ihn als Munition. Mit den Ritterrüstungen kann er euch nicht richtig beißen ^^)


----------



## Cake is a lie (26. Juli 2010)

Hmm...senkrecht Hohe Wand ist eigendlich besser...wenn es keine fliegenden Zombie Schaffe sind!


----------



## Cake is a lie (26. Juli 2010)

Wow Paladin hat eine halbe Minute früher gepostet.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juli 2010)

Bin Schnellschreiber ^^


----------



## Cake is a lie (26. Juli 2010)

Achja...würden Zombies in ein Baumhaus kommen wenn keine Leiter oder so drauf weren?


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn du keine erschiesst, stapeln sich die Zombies auch nicht. Nur durch ihre Masse könnten sie den Baum umwerfen und schön das "Girls not allowed" Schild nicht vergessen ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Achja...würden Zombies in ein Baumhaus kommen wenn keine Leiter oder so drauf weren?



Zombies sind teilweiße sehr stark, ich denke sie könnten den Baum einfach hochklettern



Edit: 
Was haltet ihr von der Idee ein kleines Rollenspiel zu starten? Also jeder denkt sich einen Charakter aus, und dann schreiben wir, praktishc gemeinsam eine Geschichte (natürlich erst wenn sich die Charaktere begegnnen)


----------



## The Paladin (27. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe erstmal pennen (Habe Heute Fahrstunden um 8 Uhr)

Gute Nacht und lasst euch nicht von den Zombies beißen ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Die anderen, interessiert es scheinbar nicht : /


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juli 2010)

Doch mich würde es Interessieren. 

Ich möchte aber ins Bett. 

was ich schon weis mein [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Charakter ist Russe, Wohnsitze aber in der Schweiz.... [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Rest denke ich mir morgen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Doch mich würde es Interessieren.
> 
> Ich möchte aber ins Bett.
> 
> ...



Spricht er auch mit RUSSISCHEM AKTZENT
und konsumiert er jeden morgen wodka?
und besitzter er eine AK?


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Edit:
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee ein kleines Rollenspiel zu starten? Also jeder denkt sich einen Charakter aus, und dann schreiben wir, praktishc gemeinsam eine Geschichte (natürlich erst wenn sich die Charaktere begegnnen)



Ich wäre gern ein Zombie, so ein richtig fauliger, verwester, der mit ausgestreckten Armen vorwärtstorkelt und immer nur "chrrrääää" oder "Gehiirrrnnn" brummelt.
Mein Kiefer fehlt schon und in den Augenhöhlen tummeln sich die entzückensten kleinen Maden die man sich vorstellen kann.
Da ich früher ein Schlipsträger war halte ich noch immer eine Aktenkoffer in der linken Hand, obwohl ich gar nicht mehr weiss, was ein Aktenkoffer ist.
Meine letzte Mahlzeit (ein frischer nahrhafter Teenager) ist schon eine Zeit her und ich hab mächtig Kohldampf.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

BÄM! Nachenwirbelshot!

Ich bin Kullerauge. Ich trage weine schwarze Leggins, darüber ein Schwarzes Lederkleid. 2 9mm Nenn ich mein eigen und im stifelschaft steckt meine Geheimwaffeer LIppenstift! Ich habe lange braune Zöpfe und ein Nietenhalsband, außerdem Lederstiefel und...eine [Handtasche des Todes,Der VVerdammnis und des DOOMS]. Auch in Schwarz, klaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann pfannkuchen sehr gut und bin in der ersten Hilfe bewandert


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre ein Reenacementler der mit großem Zweihänder und voller Rüstung versucht, 

a) Schloss Langenburg zu erreichen (groß, unüberschauber die Mauern, danach großer Garten, in der Mitte ein hohes Schloss mit wenig Eingängen)
b) Eine kleine Burgruine in Forchtenberg zu erreichen. Hierzu muss ich erst über eine Brücke und durch das Dorf hindurch um die Burg zu erreichen.

Also ich wäre bei RP dabei^^


----------



## Vampless (27. Juli 2010)

Ich bin Sergeant Stevens. Oberbefehlshaber und Präsident der United Military Force Against Zombies.
Ich bin Grieche. Aber in den USA lebend, hab den Namen meiner bereits von den Zombies gefressenen Frau angenommen.

Mein Arsenal: Eine ziemlich rostige alte Schrottflinte. Aber immerhin tut sie ihren Dienst. Sie ist geerbt, von meinem Großvater 
der auch schon gegen die Zombies gekämpft hat.
Dann einen etwas neuren Colt, aus echtem Gold!
Was zum Vorteil hat das bei hoher Sonnenstrahlung das Gold zu glänzen anfängt, und die Zombies erblinden lässt.
Was aber auch zum Nachteil werden kann, wenn man dadurch erkannt wird, während man in der Deckung sitzt.
Dann ein haufen Blendgranaten und eine Flasche Alkohol zum reinigen der Wunden und dazu Verbände und Pflaster mit Dinos drauf.
Jede Menge Schachteln Zigarren, einen Gameboy und einen alten Superman Comic.
2 Schutzsichere Westen und Knieschützer.
Stahlkappenschuhe, und Militärkleidung.

Ich habe Graue Haare und ein paar ziemlich erschreckend aussehende Narben im Gesicht.

Meine "Festung" : Verbarrikadieren, tue ich mich in einem alten Bombenkeller. Er ist voller Kerzen, alles ist dunkel.
Dort drin sind viele Waffen und verpflegung für die nächsten paar Jahre (Überwiegend Linseneintopf)


Irgendwann schreib ich mal mehr..grad kein bock mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2010)

soladra ich zweifel immer noch daran das DU 13 bis Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> soladra ich zweifel immer noch daran das DU 13 bis Oo



alter
zieh dir doch mal ihre beiträge rein und auch ihren teil im rp teil .. sie kann nur 13 sein, anders kann ich mir dieses "ich-bin-das-totale-überroxxor-mädchen-das-wunderschön-ist-aber-trotzdem-vor-nichts-angst-hat-und-dazu-noch-alles-kann" nicht erklären D:
nichts gegen dich sola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

Sie ist 13, ich habe es gehört. Und seit Tomb Raider ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn Mädchen einen auf hart machen.


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Eine Figur:Ich wer wohl ein Man der durch Drogenhandel im Knast sitzt und das ich ausgebrochen were!Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und meine Familie ist tot,ich trage meine Orange Knast Uniform  
Mein Arsenal:Eine Pistole von einen toten Polizisten,ich habe ein Hack messer auch!ich habe viel Kampf erfahrung.Ich habe blaue Augen und Schwarze Harre.Ich kann  mich  gut anzuschleichen.
Wenns übertrieben ist tell pls!
p.s the cake is a lie 
p.s.s Reatcschräbefler behalten!


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Ich plädiere ja immer noch für Gleichberechtigung von Zombies!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Ja Zombies sollten mehr Kuchen mit Gehirnen bekommen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Was zum Vorteil hat das bei hoher Sonnenstrahlung das Gold zu glänzen anfängt, und die Zombies erblinden lässt.



Allerdings nur, wenn du einen Klasse IV LASER drauf montiert hast O_o


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Warum wollen eigentlich immer alle gegen die Zombies kämpfen? Lasst euch beißen werdet zum Zombie und lebt ein Leben ohne Sorgen.
Gleichberechtigung für Zombies!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Man könnte auch Starwars Droiden hohlen die sind gut mit Lasern!


----------



## TheGui (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> alter
> zieh dir doch mal ihre beiträge rein und auch ihren teil im rp teil .. sie kann nur 13 sein, anders kann ich mir dieses "*ich-bin-das-totale-überroxxor-mädchen-das-wunderschön-ist-aber-trotzdem-vor-nichts-angst-hat-und-dazu-noch-alles-kann*" nicht erklären D:
> nichts gegen dich sola
> 
> ...



lol xD damit hat sie mich zumindest aus der RP storry geekelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Sie ist 13, ich habe es gehört. Und seit Tomb Raider ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn Mädchen einen auf hart machen.



Lara Croft ist nicht hart, sie ist verweichlicht. Bei mir starb sie immer bei den Schimpansen schon. Vielleicht liegts auch daran dass mein Tombraider spielestil gegen die Menschenrechte verstösst :>



@Lethior

YES WE BRAINZZZ!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Ehm...gibt es bei Zombies um ja ehm ...Geschlechtsteile
edit:Hab die letze Seite voll gemacht.Jetzt will ich einen Kuchenkeks!


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

In Brainz we trust!


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Ehm...gibt es bei Zombies um ja ehm ...Geschlechtsteile
> edit:Hab die letze Seite voll gemacht.Jetzt will ich einen Kuchenkeks!



Wie der Herr wünscht. Mit oder ohne Gehirn?


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Und?
Welche Rechte sollen Zombies haben?
Zombie Hochtzeit
Zombie Kinder
Zombie Schule
u.s.w?


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Mit gehirn!


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Man sollte einfach verbieten, dass Zombies gejagd werden. Wie schön muss das sein, hirnlos durch die Gegend zu wandern, immer mit den besten Freunden zusammen. Nebenbei ein paar Menschen die Eingeweide herausreißen und Hirn fressen. 
Wieso wollt ihr uns das alles kaputt machen?


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Macht Spaß 
p.s Reflox hab dein Tier gefüttert!


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Und?
> Welche Rechte sollen Zombies haben?
> Zombie Hochtzeit
> Zombie Kinder
> ...



Als erstes bekommen sie ihr eigenes Land hmmm... Nordkorea.... okay Nordkorea *aufknopf drück* BOMB! So das Land ist leer. Er soll USU heissen United States of Undeads.

Nun bekommen sie alle Zombierechte. Die gleichen wie wir Menschen haben. 
Nun führen wir einen Gehirnnahrungsstoffersatz ein.
Ab jetzt ist es Pflicht in allen anderen Ländern das Schulfach "Gehrinisch" einzuführen damit sich auch alle mit den Zombies verständigen können.

So das hätten wir. Wir leben in Frieden, Thread kann geschlossen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Cake

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

(Versucht die Stille zu verbrennen)


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Nicht vergessen was ihr alles Bauen müst:
Bäder
Gehirnothek
Gehirn verlei 
Zombie Date dienste!!!


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Nordkorea? Da sollen die überlebenden Menchen hin, nicht die Zombies :O


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Nordkorea? Da sollen die überlebenden Menchen hin, nicht die Zombies :O



Hey, zwei Probleme mit einer Klatsche: Kein Diktator mehr und die Zombies haben Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bauliste:

Gehrinkaufszentrum
Gehirnränkestände
Hot undead DOgs stände
McUndead
ZombieKing
Gehirnkino
Freiheitszombiestatue
Hochzombiehäuser
Flugehirnhafen
Zombiebushaltestellen


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Nordkorea wird sicher ein tolles neues Urlaubsziel!!!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

(Gibt einen Kuchen auf den Boden als Köder,und hofft das Zombies oder Menschen kommen!)


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Was sehe ich da? Celine und Lachmann! RAUS IHR ZOMBIESCHÄNDER! RAUS RAUS!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Lass sie doch mal den Kuchen probieren
p.s ihr seid so lange jetzt hier in diesen thread und habt noch nichts geschrieben!


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Sie planen einen Anschlag auf die USU!


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Wir brauchen definitiv mehr Leute, die zu Zombies werden wollen. Mit 2 Mens...Zombies kann man kein Imperium aufbauen!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Ihr bekommt mich niemals LEBEND!!!
p.s wieso mussten wir uns jetzt chars ausdenken?


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Hmmm.... WIr könnten ja dem Lichkönig eine Anfrage schicken... Hm nein dann gäbe es zuviel WoW sucht...

@Cake

Denk nichtmehr an die Chars... wir sind nun eins mit den Zombies keine Leben und fast Leben müssen mehr geopfert werden!


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt mich niemals LEBEND!!!
> p.s wieso mussten wir uns jetzt chars ausdenken?



Damit wir wissen, wen wir zuerst fressen müssen.
hat schon einer eine Nationalhymne für die USU?
Ich wäre für etwas wie:
Brainz guähh Brainz uahh...


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

WOW,nein ich spiele nicht WoW ihr HABT KEINE BEWEISE HAHAAHAA


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Wir brauchen definitiv mehr Leute, die zu Zombies werden wollen. Mit 2 Mens...Zombies kann man kein Imperium aufbauen!



Wenns' männlein und weiblein ist schon..


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Achja Ohrensammler ist hier!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenns' männlein und weiblein ist schon..




Wie ich schon fragte HABEN ZOMBIES G.TEILE?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenns' männlein und weiblein ist schon..



Und dann immer 9 Monate warten? Dann brauchen wir ja Jahre!


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenns' männlein und weiblein ist schon..



Wir sind alles Männer und naja, auch wenn wir Zombies sind wollen wir nicht die Sexuelle orientierung wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Uns wenn zwei blonde Untote Weibchen sind???


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Uns wenn zwei blonde Untote Weibchen sind???



Ich meinte eigentlich nen schwulen FLamingo damit aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Nekrophilie ftw!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir gerade nen Untoten Pinguin vorgestellt....


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade nen Untoten Pinguin vorgestellt....



Ich sagte Flamingo aber egal :>


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade nen Untoten Pinguin vorgestellt....



Wir brauchen Untote Pinguine für unsere Zombiestreitmacht!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Untote Pinguine für unsere Zombiestreitmacht!



Ja! Holt Zombiepinguine! Wir werden die anderen Zombies mit Untoten Ponguinen beeindrucken.





btw. schlechter Wortwitz


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Ich werde sie ALLE ABKNALLEN STIRB ZOMBIE STIRB PINGU


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe irgendwie auch das Gefühl, dass dieser Thread ein Zombie ist :O 
Wir haben Unterstützung!


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Ich werde sie ALLE ABKNALLEN STIRB ZOMBIE STIRB PINGU



EIN VERRÄTER! TÖTET IHN! BEKEHRT IHN!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Niemals (Reist einen Pingu den Kopf ab und LACHT)


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Niemals (Reist einen Pingu den Kopf ab und LACHT)



*Cake den Abgrund runter schubs* Erledigt.

Und was machen wir jetzt? wir sind nurnoch zu zweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> EIN VERRÄTER! *TÖTET IHN! BEKEHRT IHN!
> *



Bei einer Zombieinvasion funktioniert das beides in einer Aktion! Zombies sind zeitsparend. Noch ein Argument zum Zombie zu werden!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

*Lasst die Kuchen Bombe im Zombie abgrund EXPLODIEREN JA STIRBT*


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> *Lasst die Kuchen Bombe im Zombie abgrund EXPLODIEREN JA STIRBT*



Im Abgrund hat es keine Zombies, also ---> tot und nun komm wieder hoch, Neuzugang!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Grrrrr....Knopf drücken....Hirn..eh*Die Selbstzerstörung wurde aktiviert*
Uhhh...UHHHHHH


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

hm... *wieder runterschubst* Naja jetzt ist das Problem zu 100% weg.


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

*BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
OKTOBERFEST!!! bum


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

*Ein Zombie verlor sein leben*


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Nein du hast meinen Zombiekäfer getötet!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

btw Die Gäste könnten sich mal regrestiren???


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> btw Die Gäste könnten sich mal regrestiren???



Sind zu faul :<


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

*Ein Mann vom Himmel schaut auf den Zombie und sagt*Haha...dein KÄFER IST IN DER HÖLLE


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sind zu faul :<




Heh wir brauchen neue Zombie töter eiso GOGOO regristieren


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass läuft hier alles aus dem Ruder. Jetzt beruhigen wir uns alle mal, trinken eine Tasse Gehrinflüssigkeit und töten "Cake is a lie" endgültig. Dann sind alle Probleme gelöst.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass läuft hier alles aus dem Ruder. Jetzt beruhigen wir uns alle mal, trinken eine Tasse Gehrinflüssigkeit und töten "Cake is a lie" endgültig. Dann sind alle Probleme gelöst.



Was denkst du versuche ich hier die ganze zeit?
Aber der krabbelt immer wieder hoch mit irgendwelchen Bomben dann lässt er noch Gott raushängen >.<


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Ist Lethior=Reflox


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Jah beruighen wir uns....keine Morde mehr


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Ist Lethior=Reflox



Wir haben schon gesagt, dass wir unsere sexuelle Orientierung nicht ändern wollen.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Gut, was wollten wir eben gerade tun?


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Ihr wolltet Zombie Pinguine machen!


----------



## Cake is a lie (27. Juli 2010)

Naja...ich geh mal Schlafen
Wenn ich morgen hier bin will ich Zombie Pinugs sehen!!!


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Und wir wollen dich morgen als Zombie sehen!


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Naja...ich geh mal Schlafen
> Wenn ich morgen hier bin will ich Zombie Pinugs sehen!!!



Okay ich versuchs. Schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. Juli 2010)

*hüpft aus dem Nichts zwischen Lethior und Reflox*
Hi Leute. Seid ihr Zombies?


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Lasst den Thread hier doch bitte nicht zum Nachtschwärmer mutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dafür haben hier viele Leute, viel Energie reingesteckt, wie man unbeschadet eine Zombieinvasion überleben kann *g*

Ihr könnt natürlich gern, über das Für und Wider diskutieren!

Auch wenn meine Familie tot wäre, würde ich doch aufrecht dafür kämpfen, das diese Seuche ausgerottet wird.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Lasst den Thread hier doch bitte nicht zum Nachtschwärmer mutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaja, nur weil du gegen Gleichberechtigung bist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (28. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Auch wenn meine Familie tot wäre, würde ich doch aufrecht dafür kämpfen, das diese Seuche ausgerottet wird.



Dann erklär doch bitte mal warum. Als Zombie hat man es doch viel einfacher. 
Statt gehetzt durch die Welt zu rasen und Zombies zu töten, kann man gemütlich durch die Stadt gehen und ein paar Menschen fressen.
Warum willst du also dagegen kämpfen?


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Dann erklär doch bitte mal warum. Als Zombie hat man es doch viel einfacher.
> Statt gehetzt durch die Welt zu rasen und Zombies zu töten, kann man gemütlich durch die Stadt gehen und ein paar Menschen fressen.
> Warum willst du also dagegen kämpfen?



Genau! Für diesen Zweck haben wir ja die USU gegründet!


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Weil ich meinen freien Willen verlieren würde und nur noch was zu knabbern suchen würde.

Ich liebe hitzige Situationen und Adrenalin, kann mich dabei aber kontrollieren.
Ich liebe Waffen und Rachegefühle sind auch toll. (Wenn das nen Politiker liest, gehts wieder rund!)
Also wäre ich perfekt für nen Säuberungstrupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht zu vergessen, das man dann überall plündern kann.
Und die Zivilisation muss danach wieder aufgebaut werden, das wird spaßig!
Mit meinem fachlichem Wissen, kann ich nach der ganzen Sache noch viel Kohle machen *g*


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Weil ich meinen freien Willen verlieren würde und nur noch was zu knabbern suchen würde.
> 
> Ich liebe hitzige Situationen und Adrenalin, kann mich dabei aber kontrollieren.
> Ich liebe Waffen und Rachegefühle sind auch toll. (Wenn das nen Politiker liest, gehts wieder rund!)
> ...



Hmmm... plündern....aufbauen...Kohle....sinnlosen töten....

Okay ich helf euch zu säubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (28. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, das man dann überall plündern kann.
> Und die Zivilisation muss danach wieder aufgebaut werden, das wird spaßig!
> Mit meinem fachlichem Wissen, kann ich nach der ganzen Sache noch viel Kohle machen *g*



Als STARS Mitglied lebt man üblicherweise zuwenig lange um Kohle zu machen.

mfG René


----------



## Lethior (28. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Weil ich meinen freien Willen verlieren würde und nur noch was zu knabbern suchen würde.
> 
> Ich liebe hitzige Situationen und Adrenalin, kann mich dabei aber kontrollieren.
> *
> ...


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Es gibt bei uns keine STARS, bei uns gibt es die BAZN!
Zombies haben überhaupt keine Möglichkeit zu überlegen, dafür sind sie viel zu dumm.
Eine Zivilisation braucht man nicht? Du wirst als Zombie verhungern, wenn es keine Menschen mehr gibt.

Aber um es kurz zu machen: Mir würde es Spaß machen, Zombies zu vernichten :>


----------



## Lethior (28. Juli 2010)

Die Zombies halten sich in ein paar Ställen Menschen die für Gehirnnachwuchs sorgen. Bis der ganze Vorrat an Gehirnen aufgebraucht ist, dauert das eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Das geht eigentlich ziemlich schnell.
Und wie weiter oben schon gesagt..Zombies sind zu dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zombies können Laute von sich geben, um nach "Hilfe" zu rufen oder um gemeinsam irgendwo herzulaufen, aber niemals reicht das, um eine Massenhaltung zu bewerkställigen.


----------



## Lethior (28. Juli 2010)

Nehmen wir an, die Zombies hätten die Menschheit ausgelöscht und dann gäbe es kein Gehirn mehr. 
Greifen die Zombies sich dann gegenseitig an? Verhungern sie? Oder laufen sie einfach weiter?
Man muss ja auch mal überlegen, wie es nach der Apokalypse weitergeht. Ist dann nurnoch tote Hose auf der Erde?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2010)

Da Zombies kaum Hirn haben, werden sie zwangsweise verhungern, wenn sie keine Menschen mehr haben...

Ja, dann gibt es totale Tote Hose auf der Erde, wenn es weder Zombies noch Überlebende gibt... höchstens noch ein paar Tiere...


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Im letzten Film von Romero wurde am Ende ein Pferd gegessen, also vllt leben Zombies dann noch nen Jahr weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (28. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Im letzten Film von Romero wurde am Ende ein Pferd gegessen, also vllt leben Zombies dann noch nen Jahr weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ein Pferd???
Naja egal,nieder mit der USU!


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Dann erklär doch bitte mal warum. Als Zombie hat man es doch viel einfacher.
> Statt gehetzt durch die Welt zu rasen und Zombies zu töten, kann man gemütlich durch die Stadt gehen und ein paar Menschen fressen.
> Warum willst du also dagegen kämpfen?



Hmm ich find die Idee hört sich gut an. Wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

*g* Ich als Zombie..
entweder ein Which oder hunter im Left 4 dead Stil (:


----------



## TheGui (29. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Dann erklär doch bitte mal warum. Als Zombie hat man es doch viel einfacher.
> Statt gehetzt durch die Welt zu rasen und Zombies zu töten, kann man gemütlich durch die Stadt gehen und ein paar Menschen fressen.
> Warum willst du also dagegen kämpfen?



als zombie stirbt deine persöhnlichkeit..du wirst nich viel von dem chilligen spaß mitbekommen da du im normalfall quasi nen Hirntotes Instinktmonster wirst


----------



## Lethior (29. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> als zombie stirbt deine persöhnlichkeit..du wirst nich viel von dem chilligen spaß mitbekommen da du im normalfall quasi nen Hirntotes Instinktmonster wirst



Sorgen Talkshows nicht auch dafür? Vielleicht steckt die Regierung hinter der Zombieapokalypse...


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Weil ich meinen freien Willen verlieren würde und nur noch was zu knabbern suchen würde.
> 
> Ich liebe hitzige Situationen und Adrenalin, kann mich dabei aber kontrollieren.
> Ich liebe Waffen und Rachegefühle sind auch toll. (Wenn das nen Politiker liest, gehts wieder rund!)
> ...



ist bei mir genauso.im sauberen kampf kommt das beste im menschen zum vorschein....
und ich will nicht nur tumbe zombies.ich will untote die denken,die sich wehren können.ich will keine opfer,ich will gegner.in einer anderen welt wäre ich dazu verdammt durch alle epochen den ewigen krieger zu verkörpern in einem ewigen krieg:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6CR7uQXGYA


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2010)

Wird dann mal langsam Zeit für das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


:>


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2010)

ich bin dabei wenn das hier läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5cLXZJGuv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2010)

Also ich werd mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zombiesoldat incoming *g*


----------



## schattental (19. Juli 2011)

wo passt es besser als bei dem zombiethema um ein begrabenen thread wieder auszugraben
hab das hier heute bei paypal gesehen:
https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2011/07/will-paypal-help-you-survive-the-zombie-apocalypse/


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2011)

Immer diese Nekromanten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Immer diese Nekromanten!


Welcher Thread eignet sich denn besser, um von den Toten aufzuerstehen?


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl die BAZN sind auseinander gebrochen


----------



## Asayur (19. Juli 2011)

Kommt mir auch so vor *gg*


----------



## iShock (20. Juli 2011)

BAZN ? Hab ich was verpasst ? *Das google´sche Orakel befrag*


und damit man dem Thread etwas Leben einhaucht kann ich den Film Zombieland Empfehlen x)

Hoffe das ist nich zu blutig ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQTIxqD2lrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Aber ein echt geiler Film


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> BAZN
> buffeds anti zombie nerds


:>


----------



## iShock (20. Juli 2011)

achsö danke


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2011)

Ich wär ja immer noch dabei, um die medizinische Versorgung zu gewährleisten. So mit Rettungswagen und so


----------



## vollmi (20. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich wär ja immer noch dabei, um die medizinische Versorgung zu gewährleisten. So mit Rettungswagen und so



Hauptsache der Rettungswagen hat nen fetten Bumper vorne dran 

Ich hoffe es sind nicht die doofen rennenden Zombies.

Mit den langsamen schlurfenden werd ich fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. Juli 2011)

Hachja..der schönste Thread der jemals existiert hat


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hachja..der schönste Thread der jemals existiert hat



Da wird aber jemand nostalgisch =)

@Vollmi: Muss ja nich unbedingt... Dafür sind dann die Anderen zuständig, ich fahr im Konvoi einfach mittendrin. Oder aber irgendjemand mechanisch geschicktes baut mir nen Zombieräumer vorne dran 

Was machst du denn beim Bund auf dem Gaul? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehn ^^


----------



## vollmi (20. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> @Vollmi: Muss ja nich unbedingt... Dafür sind dann die Anderen zuständig, ich fahr im Konvoi einfach mittendrin. Oder aber irgendjemand mechanisch geschicktes baut mir nen Zombieräumer vorne dran



Bin mir noch am überlegen ob ich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vorne dran vorziehen würde 



> Was machst du denn beim Bund auf dem Gaul? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehn ^^



Aufbauen und wegsprengen. Trainpionier bei der CH Armee. Heute aber der Logistik zugehörig, also Transportunterstützung in unwegsamen Gelände oder bei unwirtlichem Wetter.
Der Train funktioniert halt bei -40°C bis +40°C ob Regen oder Schnee immernoch zuverlässig.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Juli 2011)

so dann geb ich auch mal meinen senf zu dem thread hier.

ausschlaggebend für leben oder tod einer Zombie Appokalypse sind folgende dinge.
1. menschenzombies...
wie sieht es bei denen aus mit kraft, schnelligkeit und intelligenz (sprich können sie über zäune kletter oder türen öffnen).
wenn sie rennen können ist es aus. wenn sie fast schon übermenschliche kräfte haben, ist es auch aus (dann machen sie den zaun einfach platt)...wenn sie türen öffnen können oder der gleich, scheisse :-)

2. Tiere
sind tiere von dem virus oder was auch immer betroffen. 
falls ja, ist es aus (siehe resident evil).

3. Insekten
ja ähm...vergesst es

ich sehe nur eine überlebenschance wenn es einfach nur lahme, doofe...leichen sind die umher wandeln.
sollte das nicht der fall sein ist es bloss eine frage der zeit bis sie jeden erwischt haben (siehe dawn of the dead).


----------



## Silmyiél (21. Juli 2011)

Zumindest 1 BAZN-Mitglied ist noch dabei  
Gerne immer noch als Koch und Scharfschütze, helfe aber auch gerne Schneemaus bei der medizinischen Versorgung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich sehe nur eine überlebenschance wenn es einfach nur lahme, doofe...leichen sind die umher wandeln.
> sollte das nicht der fall sein ist es bloss eine frage der zeit bis sie jeden erwischt haben (siehe dawn of the dead).




jo,eigentlich gibt es nur die langsamen schleichenden zombies.die aus der originalversion.udn die würden dem eigentlichen wortsinn auch am nächsten kommen,nämlich wiedererweckte,auferstandene...ohne gedächtnis,ohne hirnaktivität,nur mit dem unersättlichen gier nach lebendigem fleisch ausgestattet...diese art lob ich mir.nicht wie diese neumodernen zombies, wie in zombieland oder gar die aus diesem englischen viren-film...wieviel tage waren das noch?21 tage oder wie hiess der???wo die da rennen wie verrückt...total absurd sowas...nene,es gibt nur die lahmen zombies...

und ich würde dem bazn auch wieder als scharfschütze(2 jahre ausbildung gehabt) und taktiker zur verfügung stehen...
vielleicht ist damit ja auch der weltuntergang 2012 gemeint.das da die zombies aktiv werden.wir sollten uns den thread nochmal verinnerlichen bis nächstes jahr


----------



## _Raziel_ (21. Juli 2011)

Zombies besitzen Hirnaktivität, sonst würden sie nicht rumlaufen. Jegliche Bewegung unseres Körpers wird über Hirnfunktionen gesteuert. Deswegen bewegen sich Komapatienten auch nicht, da ihre Hirnfunktionalität eingeschränkt ist.
Zumindest die Tötungsarten eines Zombies sprechen auch für diese These, denn man muss ja das Hirn zerstören, damit der Zombie endgültig aufgibt. Ansonsten würde er auch ohne Kopf weiterhin angreifen.

So... gehen wir davon aus, dass Zombies also über eine Restfunktion des Gehirns verfügen, so kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass sie sich irgendwann weiterentwickeln müssen. Aktivitäten in unserem Gehirn bzw. die Gehirnströme (Elektrizität) haben eine Memoryfunktion. Macht ein Zombie also etwas ständig wieder, so weiss der elektrische Impuls irgendwann, wo er am einfachsten durchmuss. Zombies können also lernen, wie man Türen öffnet, wenn sie den Trick öfters 'aus Versehen' machen. Irgendwann weiss das Gehirn, wie es Impulse senden muss, damit der Hebel nach unten geht.

Die Frage bleibt also nur bestehen, ob ein Zombie schneller zerfällt, als das sich diese neurologischen Bahnen entwickeln. In 28 Days Later starben die Infizierten nach 28 Tagen daran, weil sie nicht gelernt hatten zu essen.

Schlimmer als der Gedanke daran, ist für mich jedoch der Gedanke, einen Menschen, den ich gekannt habe zu töten, weil er a) Infiziert wurde oder b) bereits ein Zombie ist.
Man muss bedenken, dass die wenigsten Zombies schon verfault auch einen zulaufen. Besonders zu Beginn kann es sein, dass man den geliebten Menschen noch erkennt. Ihm/Ihr dann eine Kugel in den Kopf zu verpassen oder schlimmer noch mit der Axt eins auf die Rübe zu geben ist für mich das Worst-Case-Szenario.

Im Endeffekt würde ich in eine Gegend gehen, wo es sogar für Zombies unangenehm werden würde. Alaska bspw. oder hoch in den Norden (Russland). Obwohl Zombies untot sind, sind sie dennoch den naturwissenschaftlichen Gesetzen unterlegen. Bei -30°C Aussentemperatur friert auch einem Zombie die Gliedmassen ab!!!
In der Wüste bspw. würden sie geröstet werden. Und sobald die Haut und die Muskeln weggebrannt wären, hätte das Skelett keinen Halt mehr.

Städte würde ich meiden Aufgrund der hohen Einwohnerdichte.

Nahrung und Trinken (Dosenprodukte und wenns am Schluss Hundefutter sein müsste und Wasser, das abgekocht wird). Verbandszeug, weil man ja auch andere Schrammen bei der Flucht abbekommen könnte. Penizilin aus einer Drogerie oder Apotheke für Infekte. Eine Schusswaffe mit viel Munition und eine Axt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt also nur bestehen, ob ein Zombie schneller zerfällt, als das sich diese neurologischen Bahnen entwickeln. In 28 Days Later starben die Infizierten nach 28 Tagen daran, weil sie nicht gelernt hatten zu essen.




Die starben noch viel später, und das lag daran dass keine Menschen mehr da waren und sie keine Tiere oder andere infizierte gegessen haben.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Zumindest 1 BAZN-Mitglied ist noch dabei
> Gerne immer noch als Koch und Scharfschütze, helfe aber auch gerne Schneemaus bei der medizinischen Versorgung.



Find ich gut =) Dann kümmern wir uns gemeinsam um die Verletzten und kochen hinterher 

Btw: Mit nem Gewehr kann ich übrigens umgehen - zum Schießen mit ner Pistole bin ich zu blöde, da verzieh ich immer.


@Raziel: Richtig, eine bestimmte Restaktivität des Hirns muss vorhanden sein. Falls nicht mehr geatmet werden muss und der Herzschlag bei den Zombies keine Rolle spielt, braucht es die Medulla Oblongata (kleines Gehirnfitzelchen, was dann ins Rückenmark übergeht - was übrigens beim klassischen "Genickbruch" durchbohrt wird, wenn man nicht viel Glück und fähige Helfer hat) nicht mehr. Das Kleinhirn aber, was für Bewegungsabläufe zuständig ist, schon. Das Großhirn hingegen ist denk ich mal weitgehend "abgestorben" oder "abgeschaltet", wo es um's Sehzentrum, Sprachzentrum, die Erinnerungen etc. geht. Lernaktivität kann ich mir aber herzlich wenig vorstellen. Dafür bräuchte es vermutlich Training wie bei nem Hund, ob die Zombies dazu in der Lage sind, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Silmyiél (21. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Find ich gut =) Dann kümmern wir uns gemeinsam um die Verletzten und kochen hinterher
> 
> Btw: Mit nem Gewehr kann ich übrigens umgehen - zum Schießen mit ner Pistole bin ich zu blöde, da verzieh ich immer.



Pistole verzieh ich auch immer wieder 

Ich schätze mal mit meinem Bogen kann ich bei Zombies nicht viel ausrichten, oder?


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Juli 2011)

Solange Du mit dem Ding nicht deren Kopf abballerst, denke ich eher nein Silmyiel.
Ich denke es bringt mehr, wenn man ein gutes Hanzo-Schwert hat und damit unzugehen vermag.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2011)

Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Nahkampfwaffen sollten nur im äußersten Notfall eingesetzt werden. Wenn du gegen Gruppen von Zombies kämpfen musst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, von einem gebissen zu werden, bevor du ihm den Kopf abtrennen kannst, sehr hoch.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Juli 2011)

so wenn es denn also die lahme, doofe nur nach lebend fleisch geifernde zombie art ist, dann würde ich mir ein Auto besorgen möglichst grosse zombie massen meiden und wenn einer auf der strasse ist drum herum fahren.

diese art ist meiner meinung auch nicht in der lage autoscheiben einzuschlagen deshalb müsste man da mehr oder weniger sicher sein. natürlich steht auto für Land Rover Defender oder ähnlich so das auch mal wiesen und flüsse kein thema sind.

zuhause (im versteck) müssen einfach die türen (vorläden) geschlossen sein um die scheiben nicht zu gefähren und die Haustür kriegen die auch nicht kaputt. ich denk mal auch schon meine holz zimmertür dürfte die abhalten.

es lässt sich dann schon fast streiten ob sie überhaupt eine echte gefahr darstellen :-)


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aufbauen und wegsprengen. Trainpionier bei der CH Armee. Heute aber der Logistik zugehörig, also Transportunterstützung in unwegsamen Gelände oder bei unwirtlichem Wetter.
> Der Train funktioniert halt bei -40°C bis +40°C ob Regen oder Schnee immernoch zuverlässig.



Deshalb haben die Armeen an der Ostfront des 2. Weltkriegs auch bis 1945 immer wieder massig Pferde eingesetzt, weil den kleinen russischen Panjepferdchen z.B. auch -50° und Schneetreiben nix ausgemacht hat während Fahrzeuge massenhaft aufgrund von technischen Defekten und schlicht weil sie steckengeblieben sind aufgegeben werden mussten.

Sollte man sich für die Zombieapokalypse vllt. auch vormerken. ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Juli 2011)

Stimmt Schneemaus - nur im Notfall. Ich denke aber es wirkt besser als Pfeil und Bogen. Außer in Rambo-Manier mit Sprengpfeilen. 
In diesem Fall würde dann aber wieder das Problem des Nachschubs auftauchen, wie bei allen anderen Waffen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es das beste wäre, eine kleine verlassene Insel aufzusuchen, welche extrem fruchtbar ist. Ich gehe mal naiv davon aus, dass Zombies nicht schwimmen können und dass diese nicht fähig sind, Tiere mit der Krankheit anzustecken. Wenn sie es nämlich wären, dann hätte man ohnehin keine Chance, da selbst eine Mücke schon tödlich wäre. Also weiter im Text. Kleine Insel, eine Bazooka (falls ein Schiff zufällig strandet, auf welchem sich Zombies befinden könnten) und einige Vorräte, die solange reichen, bis die angebauten Gemüse- und Obstsorten reichen. Zusammen mit Fischfang sollte dies eine der wenigern Möglichkeiten sein wirklich zu überleben.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal naiv davon aus, dass Zombies nicht schwimmen können




das problem hatten wir schon damals besprochen.in einem zombiefilm sind die jungs einfach auf dem meeresboden langmarschiert...aber halt film...weil warum sollten sich die zombies unter wasser aufn weg machen???udn wenn die insel 150 km weit draussen ist,ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das sich ausgerechnet dahin ein zombie verirrt relativ gering...
die grosse frage bleibt imme  die versorgung.dazu müsste man immer mal wieder ans festland wenn die insel nicht genug an futter abwirft.natürlich baut man auch selbst an,aber das dauert ja auch ein bischen udn wir als städter wissen bestimmt nich genau wie man z.b.kartoffeln anbaut,oder kohl oder sonstiges gemüse...udn ne viehherde incl schlachten müsste man sich auch zulegen...hmmm,wie lange halten raviolidosen?


----------



## _Raziel_ (22. Juli 2011)

@28 Days Later

Nein. Wurde im Film sogar gesagt, dass sie Aufgrund des Nicht-Essens schlichtweg verhungerten. Und da greift nunmal die 3x3-Regel.
3 Minuten kein Sauerstoff im Gehirn -> Tot
3 Tage ohne Flüssigkeitsaufname -> Tot
3 Wochen ohne Nahrung -> Tot
Btw. waren das keine Zombies, sondern schlichtweg Menschen ohne Verstand. Es waren also lebende Wesen mit eingeschränkter Hirnfunktion.

@Zombieapokalypse
Zombies müssen auch nicht schwimmern könne, da sie nicht atmen können sie genauso gut am Grund entlang gehen. Gehen wir jedoch davon aus, dass sich Tier nicht infizieren können, dann wäre das zumindest bei Insel im Pazifik bzw. Atlantik kein grösseres Problem, da sie noch vor dem erreichen der Insel verspeist wären.

Zur Insellösung selber. An und für sich wäre das eine gute Idee. Problematisch wirds nur, wenn man in einer Gruppe reist, da sich da immer mal wieder jemand infizieren kann. Und ist die Epidemie erstmal auf der Insel gelandet, wirds schwer wieder runter zu kommen.
Bestes Beispiel für solch ein Szenario gibts btw. ab September auf allen gängigen Konsolen mit dem Titel 'Dead Island'. Leider werden die Deutschen wohl nicht in den Genuss kommen können, da es in Good Old Germany nichtmal auf den Markt kommt. Bin ich froh Schweizer zu sein.

Schusswaffen sind übrigens besser geeignet als Gewehre. Die Reinigung ist kürzer und sie ist handlicher. Bei einem Zombie-Outbreak hat man meist keine grossen Möglichkeit mit einem Gewehr ruhig zu zielen. Und da ist eine lange Konstruktion wie ein Gewehr sehr unhandlich.
Natürlich müsste man mit Schusswaffen trainieren, damit sich die Arme an den Rückstoss gewöhnen könne, da man ihn ja nicht mit der Schulter abfangen kann. Sobald die Muskeln aber wissen, wann sie gespannt sein müssen, damit der Schuss nicht verzieht, ist eine Magnum oder Clock besser als jedes Sturmgewehr.
Tipp: Die Patronen einkerben, damit die Kugel bei Aufprall zersplittert und somit maximalen Schaden anrichten kann. Sie durchschlägt dann zwar nicht mehr den Körper des Zombies, aber der halbe Kopf ist weg, wenn man ihn erwischt.

Btw. am besten immer 3 Arten Schusswaffen mitnehmen.
Gewehr (am besten mit Zielfernrohr), damit man aus sicherer Distanz einen Weg freischiessen kann um bspw. schnell in die Apotheke springen zu können.
Schrotflinte mit abgesägtem Lauf. Die Präzision ist zwar durch das Absägen des Laufes dahin, dafür ist die Streuwirkung erhöht. Sehr gut, um mehrere Zombies zu erledigen, wenn sie zu nahe kommen.
Handfeuerwaffe (Tipp: Mangunm Norica 2000) um flexibel zu sein. Muss man bpsw in der Apotheke nach einem Mittel suchen, so hat man mit ihr sehr gute Bewegungsmöglichkeiten.


Tipp zur Nutzung:

Gewehre immer in ruhiger Position benutzen. Deshalb auch nur bedingt fürs Flüchten geeignet. Sehr gut jedoch, wenn man ein Areal säubern will.

Schrotflinten immer erst dann Abfeuern, wenn die Zombies 4-5 Armlängen entfernt sind. Maximaler Schadensaustoss. Niemals hoch zielen, denn die Wirkung entfaltet sich erst auf eine gewissen Distanz und wir wollen ja nicht Schrot regnen lassen, sondern Zombies stoppen. Sollte die Situation mal eskalieren eher tief zielen. Eine abgesägte Schrotflinte auf 5 Metern entfernt Gliedmassen wie Beine problemlos.

Handfeuerwaffen sollten nur in beengten Räumen verwendet werden, da sie auf Distanz immer schlechter abschneiden als Gewehre. Nur bei hektischen Notsituationen darauf zurückgreifen, da die Durchschlagskraft nie an ein Gewehr oder eine Schrotflinte reicht. Profi-Tipp: Schrotflinte und Handfeuerwaffe zusammen verwenden, wenns eng wird. Kurz mit der Schrotflinte eine Salve abfeuern. Danach mit der Magnum den daliegenden Zombies den Gnadenschuss geben.


Äxte und andere Waffen:

Will man mit einem Zombie wirklich mal ein Nahkampftänzen machen, sollte man immer auf lange Schlagwerkzeuge zurückgreifen wie Äxte, Stahlrohre, Schlagstöcke und nicht auf kurze Dinge wie Messer, Hammer, etc...
Ist ein Zombie mal in der Nähe der kurzen Waffen, so bedeutet das meistens, dass man infiziert wird, da ein Biss sehr schnell geht. Messer & Co. sind gegen Zombies als nicht zu gebrauchen. Äxte hingegen bieten zumindest eine bis zwei Armlängen Schutz. Man sollte sich aber nicht auf diese Art von Waffen verlassen, da man sehr präzise sein muss.
Als Notlösung, falls ein Zombie ohne Beine (dank Schrotflinte) auf euch zugekrochen kommt, kann man somit aber Kugeln sparen.


Hoffe, diese kleine Erklärung meinerseits ist nicht zu erschreckend... Ich mag solche Szenarien einfach.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> @28 Days Later
> 
> Nein. Wurde im Film sogar gesagt, dass sie Aufgrund des Nicht-Essens schlichtweg verhungerten. Und da greift nunmal die 3x3-Regel.
> 3 Minuten kein Sauerstoff im Gehirn -> Tot
> ...



krank 
hast schon daheim bestimmtn plan, und wartest nur auf die zombieapokalypse

Was ich mach wenn zombies ausbrechen?
weiterzocken und ignorieren


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. Juli 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Was ich mach wenn zombies ausbrechen?
> weiterzocken und ignorieren



Tja, somit wäre die Zombieapokalypse in Gang gesetzt. Skyler93 ist Nummer 1


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Zur Insellösung selber. An und für sich wäre das eine gute Idee. Problematisch wirds nur, wenn man in einer Gruppe reist, da sich da immer mal wieder jemand infizieren kann.
> *also auf das schiff würde ich eh nur solche leute lassen,die sich komplett auf bisswunden inspizieren lassen.damit wäre ja das problem der ansteckung ausradiert...
> 
> *Schusswaffen sind übrigens besser geeignet als Gewehre. Die Reinigung ist kürzer und sie ist handlicher. Bei einem Zombie-Outbreak hat man meist keine grossen Möglichkeit mit einem Gewehr ruhig zu zielen. Und da ist eine lange Konstruktion wie ein Gewehr sehr unhandlich.
> ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Shadow: Aber was, wenn jemand mit dem Blut eines Zombies in Berührung gekommen ist und es unbemerkt über seine Schleimhäute aufgenommen wurde? Zb mit blutigen Händen Augen oder Nase gerieben, das sind ja mehr oder weniger nebenbei ausgeführte Handlungen.


----------



## vollmi (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Shadow: Aber was, wenn jemand mit dem Blut eines Zombies in Berührung gekommen ist und es unbemerkt über seine Schleimhäute aufgenommen wurde? Zb mit blutigen Händen Augen oder Nase gerieben, das sind ja mehr oder weniger nebenbei ausgeführte Handlungen.



Und vergesst nicht die Nekrophilen? Ich mein so n Zombiequickie ohne Gummi kann fatal sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und vergesst nicht die Nekrophilen? Ich mein so n Zombiequickie ohne Gummi kann fatal sein.


Dem ranzt das Ding unten hoffentlich so schnell ab, dass man das sehen kann...


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Shadow: Aber was, wenn jemand mit dem Blut eines Zombies in Berührung gekommen ist und es unbemerkt über seine Schleimhäute aufgenommen wurde? Zb mit blutigen Händen Augen oder Nase gerieben, das sind ja mehr oder weniger nebenbei ausgeführte Handlungen.




oh shit,son kram funktioniert auch????also ich dachte es geht nur mit biss und so...also ich finde das geht mit schleimhäute und so nich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> oh shit,son kram funktioniert auch????also ich dachte es geht nur mit biss und so...also ich finde das geht mit schleimhäute und so nich...


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es ein Virus ist, dann geht das auch so. Bei einem Biss gelangen größere Mengen des Erregers in den Kreislauf des Betroffenen, weshalb man das bei einem Biss schneller merken dürfte als so.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es ein Virus ist, dann geht das auch so. Bei einem Biss gelangen größere Mengen des Erregers in den Kreislauf des Betroffenen, weshalb man das bei einem Biss schneller merken dürfte als so.



Die Neuankömmlinge die mit auf´s Schiff wollen müssen 1 Tag in einem Isolationsraum aushalten. 
Nahrung usw. wird ihnen dort drin bereitgestellt.
Bevor die auf´s Schiff dürfen erstmal am Pier komplett ausziehen. 

Keine Bisswunde = Dürfen auf´s Schiff aber erst in die Isolationsstation.(einfacher Raum der abgesperrt wird)
Sobald die "Neuen" auf dem Schiff sind muss jeder der schon der Gruppe angehört am besten kompletten Schutzanzug haben und erst ausziehen wenn die Neuen im Raum sind oder mit Handfeuerwaffen bereit sein diese zu töten wenn diese zu nah kommen.(Die Regelung wird natürlich vorher laut jedem mitgeteilt) ergo "Kommst du auf 10 Schritte zu nah töte ich dich ohne Vorwarnung"


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

ich sicher mir jetzt schn den platz bei raziel  wie wärs denn als gewähr mit einer tar, die ist ja für den häuserkampf konzipiert als auch kurz genug, als schrotflinte für ich ne aa-12 nehmen und ne mp7 pp2000 als "kleine"


----------



## vollmi (23. Juli 2011)

Was man sich unbedingt zulegen sollte, wenn man im zombieverseuchten Umland auf Nahrungssuche gehen muss:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4yrfqj3yBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

moonwalkend durch die Straßen ziehen und lahmarschige Zombies verarschen!


----------



## orkman (24. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> moonwalkend durch die Straßen ziehen und lahmarschige Zombies verarschen!



aha ... und was wenn die rennen koenn ?^^ schneller rennen ?


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> aha ... und was wenn die rennen koenn ?^^ schneller rennen ?



Schneller Moonwalken und etwas weniger verarschen.
Ich hab immer einen Plan B!


----------



## nemø (24. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> aha ... und was wenn die rennen koenn ?^^ schneller rennen ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4yrfqj3yBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Traumauto gefunden, Traumhaus gefunden, und man ist sogar so hoch gelegen, dass die nicht an einen rankommen. PS: Ist das denn eine Infektion per Schleim wie jetzt EHEC war oder ist das per Luft wie n schnupfen oder so, das gibt noch mal auschlag, wobei das schleim sein müsste, sonst würden ja alle städte sofort konterminiert sein, nicht immer nur die leute, die angemampft werden.

PPS: Ich würd mich im Keller vom Titty Twister verstecken.


----------



## Petersburg (24. Juli 2011)

So, da der Anführer der BAZN "Perfectenemy" seit dem 19.12.2009 nicht mehr online war, ernenne ich mich jetzt offiziel zum neuen Anführer der BAZN


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> So, da der Anführer der BAZN "Perfectenemy" seit dem 19.12.2009 nicht mehr online war, ernenne ich mich jetzt offiziel zum neuen Anführer der BAZN


Pff als Namenserfinder muss ich das entschieden ablehnen, dass DU das wirst :>


----------



## Petersburg (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pff als Namenserfinder muss ich das entschieden ablehnen, dass DU das wirst :>



Wie willst du das noch ablehnen wenn du "ausversehen" von einem Zombie gebissen wirst? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie willst du das noch ablehnen wenn du "ausversehen" von einem Zombie gebissen wirst? :>


Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht gebissen werde, sollte ein Anführer charismatisch, schlau und gut im Planen sein.
Auf dich trifft nichts davon zu.
'Nuff said!


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht gebissen werde, sollte ein Anführer charismatisch, schlau und gut im Planen sein.
> Auf dich trifft nichts davon zu.
> 'Nuff said!


Ah, also ich.^^


----------



## Petersburg (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht gebissen werde, sollte ein Anführer charismatisch, schlau und gut im Planen sein.
> Auf dich trifft nichts davon zu.
> 'Nuff said!



Ach, und das weißt du woher? :>
*Einen zombie in brilles zimmer einschleus* 



Sabito schrieb:


> Ah, also ich.^^



Du bist zu neu und hast keinerlei erfahrung 



DER schrieb:


> gute idee !
> lachmann: hey lod guck ma!
> lod: höh?was denn lachmann?
> lachmann: da unten ist brille O_o
> lod: oh noez brille ist ein zombie :<



Da, Brille ist schon seit 2009 ein Zombie!


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

Dann ernenne ich mich nun zum Anführer der Zombie Horden sonst wär das schließlich unfair!
Los meine Fleisch liebhaber schnappt sie euch. :>
*muhahaha*


----------



## Petersburg (24. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Dann ernenne ich mich nun zum Anführer der Zombie Horden sonst wär das schließlich unfair!
> Los meine Fleisch liebhaber schnappt sie euch. :>
> *muhahaha*



Verflucht wo ist Soladra wenn man sie braucht?! 
Egal, nehm ich eben einen Hubschrauber
*fliegt mit einem Hubschrauber vor der Zombie Horde weg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ach, und das weißt du woher? :>
> *Einen zombie in brilles zimmer einschleus*
> 
> 
> ...


1. Ich war mit dir schonmal in icq *fg*
2. Exakt
3. Das warn LoD und Lachi . Zwei besoffene Langhaarige. Denen kannst du nicht trauen, wenns um Zombieerspähen geht :>


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du bist zu neu und hast keinerlei erfahrung



*schnüff* Naja, dann verkauf ich halt mein können als Söldner an irgendwen.^^


----------



## Petersburg (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Ich war mit dir schonmal in icq *fg*
> 2. Exakt
> 3. Das warn LoD und Lachi . Zwei besoffene Langhaarige. Denen kannst du nicht trauen, wenns um Zombieerspähen geht :>



Das meinst du, Sicherheit geht vor! Auch wenn es nur Gerüchte sind, lieber sperr ich dich weg als dass du hier alle infizierst 



Sabito schrieb:


> *schnüff* Naja, dann verkauf ich halt mein können als Söldner an irgendwen.^^



Nee du bleibst schon hier, Kanonenfutter können die BAZN immer gebrauchen. 

&#8364;: Du kannst deinen Titel nun in "Kanonenfutter der BAZN" ändern


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das meinst du, Sicherheit geht vor! Auch wenn es nur Gerüchte sind, lieber sperr ich dich weg als dass du hier alle infizierst


Namenserfinder werden nicht angegriffen, weil sie zu awesome sind! Leute, die um jeden Preis die Macht und andere wegsperren wollen, sind verdächtiger :>


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nee du bleibst schon hier, Kanonenfutter können die BAZN immer gebrauchen.
> 
> €: Du kannst deinen Titel nun in "Kanonenfutter der BAZN" ändern



Nee, dann verkauf ich lieber mein Können, auch an die Zombies, auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie die mich bezahlen wollen, aber ich weiß mich ja zu schützen.^^


----------



## Petersburg (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Namenserfinder werden nicht angegriffen, weil sie zu awesome sind! Leute, die um jeden Preis die Macht und andere wegsperren wollen, sind verdächtiger :>



Er brabbelt sinnloses zeug in seinem Wahn, schnell bringt ihn zum schweigen


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nee, dann verkauf ich lieber mein Können, auch an die Zombies, auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie die mich bezahlen wollen, aber ich weiß mich ja zu schützen.^^



Ich biete dir 2 Gehirne am Tag und den Schund denn deine Opfer sonst noch zu mit sich rumführen!
Ist das ein Angebot? 

Und natürlich Schutz vor deinen "Mitzombies"


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Hätte ich das Geld, würde ich das nachbauen o.O

http://www.20min.ch/people/international/story/Das-zombiefeste-Haus-24033388


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Hätte ich das Geld, würde ich das nachbauen o.O
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/...e-Haus-24033388





@Petersburg: Wie viele Mitglieder hat die BAZN eig aktuell?


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> @Petersburg: Wie viele Mitglieder hat die BAZN eig aktuell?



Nicht genug um meine Zombie Horden aufzuhalten *Verrückt lach*


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Juli 2011)

Falls eine Zombie apokalypse der fall sein sollte, gebe ich euch die schuld.
ihr hab sie ja quasi heraufbeschworen.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Der Tag wird kommen, die Frage ist nur wann. Ist doch cool wenn man dann seinen Enkeln erzählen kann.... 

...oh wait.


----------



## quaerentivera (27. Juli 2011)

pffiu... bin mich jetzt seit 5 tagen hier am durch die Posts kämpfen


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> @Petersburg: Wie viele Mitglieder hat die BAZN eig aktuell?



Genau 17 Mitglieder


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Genau 17 Mitglieder



*Petersburg in den Hals beiss* 16 meinst du.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Genau 17 Mitglieder



Bin ich da mitgerechnet oder noch gar nicht aufgenommen worden? :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2475/view/


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> *Petersburg in den Hals beiss* 16 meinst du.



Braver Zombie *Keks überreich*


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bin ich da mitgerechnet oder noch gar nicht aufgenommen worden? :O



Wirst nicht mit gezählt.

Ich seh mir ja alles entspannt durchs Fernglas an und futter Popcorn, so ein Gemetzel zwischen Überlebenden und Zombies lass ich mir nicht entgehen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Braver Zombie *Keks überreich*


Aber schon ein Hirnkeks oder?


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Aber schon ein Hirnkeks oder?



Natürlich, für meine Zombie Horde gibt es nur das beste!


----------



## vollmi (28. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich seh mir ja alles entspannt durchs Fernglas an und futter Popcorn, so ein Gemetzel zwischen Überlebenden und Zombies lass ich mir nicht entgehen.^^



Mach ich auch so. Allerdings noch mit Gewehr und Zielfernrohr. Will ja nicht das es zu schnell vorbei ist und sorge dann für ein Gleichgewicht der Kräfte hrhrhr


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mach ich auch so. Allerdings noch mit Gewehr und Zielfernrohr. Will ja nicht das es zu schnell vorbei ist und sorge dann für ein Gleichgewicht der Kräfte hrhrhr



Wie ich schonmal sagte, wenn die Überlebenden mich nicht wollen, verkaufe ich meine Fähigkeiten.^^


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> *Petersburg in den Hals beiss* 16 meinst du.



Nein 17, meine Klone zählen nicht als Mitglieder. Den ersetzt du mir!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein 17, meine Klone zählen nicht als Mitglieder. Den ersetzt du mir!


Reflox ist doch gar kein Zombie, sondern hält sich für einen Twilight-Glitzer-Vampir, dein Klon lebt noch


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Reflox ist doch gar kein Zombie, sondern hält sich für einen Twilight-Glitzer-Vampir, dein Klon lebt noch



Hooray


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

Bellaaa *lippen leck* haaa!...

Moment, ich hasse Twilight! Vorallem, Edward stinkt nicht nach... Tod. Und ich glitzere auch nicht. Also bin ein Zombie!


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bellaaa *lippen leck* haaa!...
> 
> Moment, ich hasse Twilight! Vorallem, Edward stinkt nicht nach... Tod. Und ich glitzere auch nicht. Also bin ein Zombie!



Und somit gehörst du mir also mach mir ein Sandwich!
DU glitzer eumel!


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und somit gehörst du mir also mach mir ein Sandwich!
> DU glitzer eumel!



Nach Vertrag, gehöre ich Niemandem, und kann ganz einfach die Seite wechseln!


Tja, das geht halt, wenn man die neue Zombieversicherung abschliesst v.v


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nach Vertrag, gehöre ich Niemandem, und kann ganz einfach die Seite wechseln!
> 
> 
> Tja, das geht halt, wenn man die neue Zombieversicherung abschliesst v.v



Oh dann muss ich dich wohl unabsichtlih als "Mensch" abheften und dann könnte es ganz unbemerkt dazu kommen das meine Zombie Horden dir den Kopf abreißen.
Also WO BLEIBT MEIN SANDWICH!?


----------



## Max ):) (6. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr schon mal dran gedacht, dass es sich bei einem Virus der massive Motation und Aggressivität  zufolge hat auch um eine Tröpfcheninfektion bzw.um ein über die Luft und Speichel übertragbares Virus handeln kann.Ich denke, jeglicher Kontakt mit Infizierten sollte vermieden werden. Dass heißt, ich würde mich  in einem großen Haus verschanzen, welches mit Mauern und Zäunen gesichert ist und welches man in mehrere Sektionen unterteilen kann. Außerdem empfehle ich, immer Mundschutz, antibakterielle Kleidung und Handschuhe vorrätig zu halten. Ich würde mich dann in meinem Labor verschanzen und an einem Impfstoff arbeiten!


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die 144 Seiten gelesen hättest (  ), wüsstest du, das das in Betracht kam!

Hast du denn das nötige Wissen, um einen Impfstoff herzustellen? :>


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn du die 144 Seiten gelesen hättest (  ), wüsstest du, das das in Betracht kam!
> 
> Hast du denn das nötige Wissen, um einen Impfstoff herzustellen? :>



dann muss er der BAZN beitreten


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte ja schon seit Ewigkeiten drauf, dass ich mal beitreten darf. Dachte eigentlich, ich hätte euch überzeugt


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Oktober 2011)

Dazu hast du eine PN bekommen 

Wann gibt's eigentlich mal wider Zombiefilme in denen man sich sinnvolle Überlebensstrategien abschauen kann?


----------



## vollmi (11. Oktober 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Wann gibt's eigentlich mal wider Zombiefilme in denen man sich sinnvolle Überlebensstrategien abschauen kann?



Am Schluss unsterben sie doch alle.


----------



## Manowar (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab vor kurzem noch "The walkind dead" angeschaut (jaa.. ein Spätzünder), dafür muss ich nicht mehr lang, auf die 2. Staffel warten 

Da gefallen mir die Zombies sehr.
Aber eigentlich müssen die ganzen Pfeifen da schon lange tot sein.

Ansich kam aber nur Dreck. Bzw ich wüsste von keinen Gutem.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2011)

Für die Anime Fraktion Highschool of the dead


----------



## Sitcomkiller (3. November 2011)

Schade, dass hier mit der Zeit immer weniger los war...

Also wenn es die ersten Anzeichen einer Zombieapokalypse bei mir äb, wäre ich wohl schon gut gewappnet
Denn ich hab mir vorgenommen, so verrückt wie ich bin.. Mich bereits weit vor den ersten Anzeichen mit lang haltbarer Nahrung einzu decken und Beton schon im Keller zu horten 
Als Waffe würde ich  Katana mit einer Thermoschicht überziehen und dann erhitzen... dürfte durch Zombies durchgehen wie durch Butter..
Ansonsten gäbe es ja noch die Möglichkeit die Katana Elektrizität leiten zu lassen... So eine Art Donnerschwert ;D
Aufjedenfall würde ich den gezeigten Mähdrescher mit Panzerglas verfeinern unter den Scheiben würde ich eine Schwertscheide reinfräsen, die gerade noch breit genug für ein Schwert ist, dann kann ich im Notfall, wenn mir hunderte von Zombies auflauern, an den Seiten des Mähdreschers, meine Katana einsetzen und so mein Panzerglas vor Schaden schützen. 
Am besten der Mähdrescher ist vorher auf Solarbetrieb umgebaut, dann brauch ich vor zu wenig Energie keine Angst haben.
Im Mähdrescher ist dann auch noch ein Ofen eingebaut, worein ich meine Katanaklingen reinlege, so habe ich immer zu jeder Ort ein heißes Katana bei mir.Dazu würde ich unten in den Rumpf eine Schiene einbauen, die per Knopfdruck eine massive Klinge hin und her zieht, mit zusätzlichen Benzinmotor für diese Automatik und den Ofen.
Sollte die Energie vom Mähdrescher folglich längere Zeit mal ausfallen, ist das nicht mein Untergang, denn die Zombies schaffen es eh nicht, zu mir rein zu kommen. Da ich wie gesagt auch von Maschinell auf Automatik und dann auch noch auf  Handarbeit genüsslich umschalten kann, bin ich rund um sicher´und kann weiter fahren sobald ich wieder genug Solar Energie habe 


Achja ich würde mich auf eine Burg barrikadieren und den einzigen Ein und Ausgang zu betonieren, ich würde mir ein paar Kühe und Hühner halten. Wenn ich auf Tour möchte, steige ich von der hohen Mauer auf meinen umgebauten Mähdrescher, mit hilfe einer Klappbrücke.
Wenn dann ein paar Zombies drauf sind, was zu gegeben nur realistisch wäre , wenn mich aber hunderte von Zombies belagern, dann schieß ich mir den Weg zu meinem Schätzchen mit der Armbrust frei und den Rest erledige ich mit meinen Katanas.
Achja bevor ich es vergesse, auf der Burg gammel ich im gemütlichen Look, wenn es raus geht dann habe ich einen Schutzhelm auf,Sicherheitsschuhe an und bin obenrum wie ein Footballer gepanzert (Schutz ist recht leicht - aber zu verlässig). Wenn Zombies mich also beißen, beißen sie in Kunststoffmasse, aber dazu muss es erstmal kommen. 

Joar und dann tucker ich und schau nach überlebenden im Umland und rette jeden , den ich retten kann für Schutz und Nahrung ist gesorgt. Weitere Waffen kann ich auch noch bei diesen Touren weiter sammeln.Mit der Zeit wäre es dann auch schön, wenn ich meinen Mähdrescher weiter updaten könnte, wie z.B Flammenwerfer gegen Vögel, stärkerer Motor und damit schneller.Vielleicht als Schmankerl Raketenwerfer auf beiden Seiten, aber das muss man dann sehen. 

Die Burg würde ich übrigens so preparieren, dass auch dort Schwertscheiden im Stein angebracht sind, oder zumindest eine Klingenmechanik, das wird wohl nicht allzuschwer sein , das zu installieren. Joar ich würde sagen, da darf selbst  Nemesis kommen (natürlich unbewaffnet) und ich mach den platt, der Mähdrescher dürfte eigentlich dafür schon reichen.

Von Selbstmord halt ich nichts, also warum nicht im Burghof, das Essen selbst züchten? Vorteil - Nahrung geht nie aus.
Auf Touren kann ich auch gerne aussteigen und ich besorge die Sachen, die ich brauch zu fuß, mit meiner Schutzkleidung, meiner Armbrust und meinen beiden heißen Katanas sehe ich da kein Problem auf mich zu kommen, was zu groß wäre. Wenn ich schon zu einer Gruppe wäre, dann wartet ein ganz fest vertrauter im Mähdrescher und kommt mir zur Hilfe, falls ich doch unerwartet Rückendeckung brauche.

Am liebsten würde ich Jagd auf einen zweiten solchen Mähdrescher machen und den ach upgraden, umso mehr umso besser.


Ich habe noch viel mehr Ideen und Planungen, ich melde mich bad mal wieder.


----------



## shadow24 (3. November 2011)

Sitcomkiller schrieb:


> Im Mähdrescher ist dann auch noch ein Ofen eingebaut, worein ich meine Katanaklingen reinlege, so habe ich immer zu jeder Ort ein heißes Katana bei mir.




muhaha,dein text ist der brüller))...aber die passage ist die krönung.ich hab da ein bild von dir wie du da mit deiner schutzkleidung,den helm und superfetten handschuhen-damit du deine heissen katanas überhaupt anfassen kannst))- in einer mähdrescherkanzel sitzt,bei glühenden ofen und aufgehitzten katanas bei 30 Grad im schatten,während die zombies durch die kleine öffnung in deinem panzerglas dir in die kanzel pinkeln))))))...*aufm boden lieg*....


----------



## Alterac123 (3. November 2011)

Wenn eine Zombieapokalpyse kommen würde, würde ich in der Theorie, ein Solar/Windkraftwerk aufsuchen, was noch funktioniert und alleine betrieben werden kann.
Dort würde ich dann einen großen Zaun drumbauen und ihn elektrisieren...Jeder Zombie, der dagegenrennt, wird sofort gebraten.
Zusätzlich würde ich extrem glatte Metallplatten direkt vor den Zaun stellen, damit niemand auf die Idee kommt, dort hochzuklettern und auch 
keine Aussicht auf meine Anlage hat.
Zudem würde ich ein paar Räume freimachen, für Pflanzen, die mir meinen Sauerstoff zum Teil produzieren und sobald ich festellen kann,
ob irgendwas schlechtes in der Luft ist, habe ich für ein paar Wochen die eigene Luft als Reserve.
Die ganze Anlage wird mit Kameras erfasst, einige die auch Nachts sehen können und allergisch auf Bewegung reagieren...
An den Kameras,die die Anlage innerhalbt beobachten würde ich wenns geht Automatische Waffen ranmachen, die im Notfall einige Zombies aufhalten könnten.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich eh nur in einem kleinen Raum hocken und nur wenn es sein muss raus und dann nur mit Schutzanzug, einer Maschinenpistole und Atemschutz.


Als Gefährt würde ich wahrscheinlich einen Helikopter wählen, der relativ klein ist, aber trotzdem einige Messgeräte an Bord hat und vll einen 2ten Menschen
transportieren könnte


----------



## Sitcomkiller (3. November 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> muhaha,dein text ist der brüller))...aber die passage ist die krönung.ich hab da ein bild von dir wie du da mit deiner schutzkleidung,den helm und superfetten handschuhen-damit du deine heissen katanas überhaupt anfassen kannst))- in einer mähdrescherkanzel sitzt,bei glühenden ofen und aufgehitzten katanas bei 30 Grad im schatten,während die zombies durch die kleine öffnung in deinem panzerglas dir in die kanzel pinkeln))))))...*aufm boden lieg*....



Danke, dass dir mein Beitrag so gefällt  
Nur die Klingen werden im Ofen erhitzt,die Griffe bleiben draußen.
Die Schwertschneiden sind ja erstens nicht breit genug fürs Pissen, zweitens, pissen Zombies nicht,drittens müssen sie erstmal bis dahin kommen und viertens trenne ich ihnen rechtzeitig die Gliedmaßen ab... keine Sorge 
Ah und gute Idee, natürlich ein internes Lüftungssystem wird mit der Zeit wohl folgen müssen muhihi.

Meine Freundin ist auch lustig, die will ihr Haus dann bis auf eine Hundeklappe verbarrikadieren und zwar mit Beton und in der Hundeklappe  eine Goulliotine mit Bewegungssensor einbauen, kommt ein Zombie wird er auch gleich hingerichtet. Den Fußboden an der Hundeklappe möchte sie bis auf 50cm Platz in ein Loch Richtung Keller verändern, so hat sie auch keine Probleme mit den ganzen Zombieleichen , die sich stapeln.Die werden , dann über ein eigen angelegtes System durch einen Fleischwolf , über ein Rohr Richtung Kanalisation entsorgt 

Ich finde, sie sollte den Preis für die kreativste Zombievernichtung bekommen


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

von was für zombies reden wir den ?

Resident evil 
Dawn of the dead

übertragung via biss oder via luft

nur frauen werden zombies ?

zombies wie in shaw of the dead und zombieland ?

zombies die denken sie wären noch menschen ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. November 2011)

Sitcomkiller schrieb:


> Katana-Part



Dazu zitiere ich mich mal selbst:



schneemaus schrieb:


> Nahkampfwaffen sollten nur im äußersten Notfall eingesetzt werden. Wenn du gegen Gruppen von Zombies kämpfen musst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, von einem gebissen zu werden, bevor du ihm den Kopf abtrennen kannst, sehr hoch.



Da ich übrigens gerade unter latenter Langeweile leide, aktualisiere ich meinen Post von was weiß ich wann nochmal.

Mein Auto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Ausrüstung (im Normalfall im Auto, nur im Notfall mit draußen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Normalfall mit dabei, sofern wir mal als Gruppe unterwegs sein sollten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und natürlich viel, viel hiervon vorrätig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Verbandszeug gilt hierbei nicht den Leuten, die gebissen wurden (sofern noch kein Heilmittel vorliegt), sondern denen, die sich auf irgendeine Art und Weise unterwegs verletzen. Hinfallen, beim Hechtsprung vom Zombie weg was anschlagen etc.


Achso, und falls ihr mir die Zombies doch nicht vom Arsch halten könnt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich weiß, auch ich hab n Messer dabei. Sicher ist Sicher, sollte doch mal einer durchkommen, hab ich wenigstens noch eine kleine Chance - mehr, als würde ich ihn mit meinen Händen bekämpfen. So weit dürfen die anderen BAZN-Mitglieder es aber nie kommen lassen 


Wo wir dann unterkommen und so weiter, das überlass ich dann dem Rest der BAZN und schließ mich an. Übrigens kann orkman mir ja auch bei der medizinischen Versorgung helfen


----------



## H2OTest (3. November 2011)

für die stärkeren: dickes kaliber, viel munition!

die schwächeren, eher was mit wenig rückschlag


----------



## Sitcomkiller (3. November 2011)

Hab doch geschrieben, dass ich eine Armbrust und zwei HEIßE Katana verwenden würde, dazu einen Anzug, indem man gern gebissen werden kann, da der Zombie sich höchstens in dem Stoff verbeißt.Ansonstn bin ich mit dem Mähdrescher vorwiegend unterwegs.
Und zwei heiße Katana sind ja wohl sehr viel besser als Nahkampfwaffe, als dein Messer da


----------



## schneemaus (3. November 2011)

Als Nahkampfwaffe ist das durchaus richtig. Deswegen sind da ja auch noch zwei Schusswaffen obendrüber und es steht dabei, dass das "Messer da" nur für den allergrößten Notfall da ist.


----------



## win3ermute (4. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mein Auto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre da eher für ein schnuckeliges Wohnmobil wie dieses:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. November 2011)

Ich würd auf jeden Fall Schneemaus bei mir haben wollen *g*


Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich fragt, was heisse Katanas besser macht, als öh..welche mit Raumtemp? ^^
Je nachdem wie heiss du deine Klinge da machen willst, kannst du die Struktur des Metalls verändern und zerstörst dir damit die komplette Klinge.
Ich würde übrigens auch die Machete vorziehen.
Durch das höhere Gewicht, kannst du auch mit einer stumpfen Klinge, noch Körperteile fliegen lassen *pfeif*

Und nen Heli als Fahrzeug ist ja schön und gut, aber kannst du nen Heli fliegen?
Ein Kleinflugzeug trau ich mir ja wirklich zu, aber kein Heli.



H2OTest schrieb:


> für die stärkeren: dickes kaliber, viel munition!
> 
> die schwächeren, eher was mit wenig rückschlag



Stell dir vor, man kann das sogar kombinieren 
Die Munition würde aber niemand tragen wollen. Musstest du schonmal viel Munition tragen? Du gehst kaputt 
5,56 ist vollkommen ausreichend und in Deutschland in Massen zu bekommen.


Den wichtigsten Punkt vergisst irgendwie jeder, bei seiner "Behausung". Wasser!


Kamsi..die Zombies. 
Oh Gott..was für welche werden es sein? Ich weiß es nicht, aber das sind die Fragen, die mich Nacht für Nacht nicht schlafen lassen!


----------



## shadow24 (4. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich würd auf jeden Fall Schneemaus bei mir haben wollen *g*
> 
> 
> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich fragt, was heisse Katanas besser macht, als öh..welche mit Raumtemp? ^^
> Je nachdem wie heiss du deine Klinge da machen willst, kannst du die Struktur des Metalls verändern und zerstörst dir damit die komplette Klinge.




jo schneemaus hätte ich dann auch gerne bei mir udn ein echtes katana schneidet auch so mühelos durch fleisch,da muss ich nichts erhitzen...udn so wie du sagst zerstör ich sogar auf dauer die struktur der klinge...

also bei  waffen würde ich immer darauf achten nicht zu viel mit mir rumzuschleppen um aktiv zu bleiben.ich les immer von schweren gewehren,schwerten,schutzanzügen,etc...völlig unsinnig.wenn ne grosse gruppe zombies kommen würde gäbs erstmal nur eins:schnell laufen...
ich würde drei,vier von diesen mp7 bei mir tragen,mit jeweils 40 schuss magazinen.damit trifft auch einer ein ziel,der absolut noch nie geschossen hat.da zieht man einmal den abzug udn dann rotzt das teil den inhalt in die richtung in die ich ziele.wiegt kaum was,hat kaum rückstoß udn besitzt trotzdem die durchschlagkraft eines sturmgewehres(wahlweise sogar mit laserpointer):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zusätzlich hätte ich im hauptquartier ein scharfschützengewehr,womit ich mir die viecher auf distanz halten würde,was sicherlich das beste mittel gegen einen mögliche ansteckung wäre...


----------



## Manowar (4. November 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo schneemaus hätte ich dann auch gerne bei mir udn ein echtes katana schneidet auch so mühelos durch fleisch,da muss ich nichts erhitzen...udn so wie du sagst zerstör ich sogar auf dauer die struktur der klinge...
> 
> also bei waffen würde ich immer darauf achten nicht zu viel mit mir rumzuschleppen um aktiv zu bleiben.ich les immer von schweren gewehren,schwerten,schutzanzügen,etc...völlig unsinnig.wenn ne grosse gruppe zombies kommen würde gäbs erstmal nur eins:schnell laufen...
> 
> zusätzlich hätte ich im hauptquartier ein scharfschützengewehr,womit ich mir die viecher auf distanz halten würde,was sicherlich das beste mittel gegen einen mögliche ansteckung wäre...



Nichtmal auf Dauer. Je nachdem welche Temperatur die Klinge erreicht, ist sie nach dem ersten mal schon hin.

Ich denke auch das Schutzanzüge vollkommen kontraproduktiv sind, aber Stichfeste Kleidung ist garnicht mal so verkehrt.
Man kann sich ja quasi nen Kevlaranzug schneidern ^^
Kugeln müssen sie nicht aufhalten, also nur so dünn machen, dass keine Zähne durchkommen 
Darin könnte man sich noch sehr gut bewegen.

Weglaufen.. tjoa. Kommt drauf an, was für Viecher das sind.
Manche Zombies sind ja richtige Raketen und haben wohl kein Problem mit der Ausdauer.

Generell sollte man wohl vermeiden zu schießen, da man einen Schuss über große Distanz hört und die Viecher damit anlocken könnte.
Also wenn man so Späße machen will, sollte man einen Schalldämpfer oder Verzerrer benutzen.
Das Problem bleibt da aber die Munition. Es wird wohl eher schwer sein, Munition zu bekommen, die unter der Schallgeschwindigkeit bleibt.
Schalldämpfer brennen auch nach einigen Schüssen aus, wodurch sie dann wieder unbrauchbar werden. Ist aber relativ einfach -für wenige Schüsse- selber einen zu bauen.

Die MP7 wäre wirklich eine gute Wahl. Da kommt man aber nicht wirklich ran.


Ich könnte übrigens noch einen Fitnesskurs anbieten ^^
Wenn sowas kommt, dann soll mein Körper fit sein.
Training im Kraftausdauerbereich und Konditionstraining sollte quasi Pflicht sein.


----------



## shadow24 (4. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> von was für zombies reden wir den ?




genau das ist eigentlich die wichtigste frage überhaupt...
bei den "original"-zombies von romero,die sich in zeitlupe über die strassen bewegen,hätte man serh gute überlebens-chancen
bei den zombies aus 28 days,die sich in normalen tempo wie ein anderer mensch bewegen,kann man den thread vergessen...null chancen auf dauer zu überleben...

ich will das nur mal an beispielen von adrenalinausstoss und ängsten an 4 verschiedenn szenarien deutlich machen:
1.Szenario(geringste ängste/kaum adrenalinausstoss):man sitzt am pc und zockt z.b. irgendein online-egoshooter.dabei schleicht man seit einiger zeit durch strassenschluchten udn plötzlich taucht in 100 m entfernung ein gegener auf.allein hier reagiert der spieler schon manchmal "unnatürlich", begeht anfängerfehler,wird mit der maus hippelig,verreisst,etc...
2.szenario(kleine ängste/wenig adrenalinausstoss): man spielt im parcour paintball.läuft dort mit paintballpistole da rum udn trifft plötzlich auf einen gegner.schreckmoment,vlt.angst vor schmerz einer treffenden kugel vom gegner und adrenalin lassen uns wie in szenario 1 reagieren,nur noch extremer...
3.szenario(angst/hoher adrenalinausstoss):ein wilder kampfhund hat sich von der leine losgerissen udn läuft angriffslustig durch die gegend udn sieht dich plötzlich und stürmt dann in deine richtung.trotz der meist viel geringeren grösse erfasst ein das wilde des tieres mit grauen.manche reagieren da erstmal gar nicht durch den schock,andere überhastet und falsch und nur die wenigsten reagieren richtig.udn selbst die die richtig reagieren haben kaum eine chance sich vor bissverletzungen zu schützen,oder gar den kampfhund auszuschalten

so udn jetzt kommt szenario 4(sehr grosse(lebensbedrohende) angst/sehr hoher adrenalinausstoss):ein wilder zombie,der so schnell ist wie du selbst,vlt sogar schneller,erblickt dich.die wildheit,wie bei dem kampfhund(allerdings so gross wie man selbst),dazu der anblick eines grässlich verunstalteten menschen,der einen angreift um ein definitiv zu töten,würde bei einigen menschen nicht nur schockstarre auslösen,sondern wohl auch erstmal zu einer unkontrollierten blasenentleerung führen(diese geschmacklose randnotiz nur mal für die,die sich hier immer so heroisch in den kampf stürzen möchten)...
wer noch fähig ist zu reagiern udn eine waffe bei sich hat,benutzt die vielleicht noch.bei einem gewehr oder pistole mit einzelschuss würde man wahrscheinlich alles treffen nur nich den gegner.einzig udn allein grosse feuerkraft könnte einem in den moment noch retten,falls man das glück hat udn den kopf trifft.bei körpertreffern läuft der zombie unbeeindruckt weiter...
wer jetzt noch die gegenwart besitzen würde um dem zombie mit einem schwert bewaffnet gegenüberzutreten,würde vom mir posthum noch einen orden verliehen bekommen...posthum,weil der die attacke nicht ohne bissverletzung überstehen würde udn man ihm den gnadenschuss geben müsste,damit er nicht auch zum zombie wird...  
udn das wäre bei einem zombie.jetzt stellt euch mal vor dutzende zombies erblicken einen...udn da schreiben hier einige noch,dass sie sich denen mit dem schwert in der hand stellen würden))

somit hat der thread nur "Sinn" wenn es sich um die tumben romero-zombies dreht,die da durch die stadt torkeln...


----------



## Doofkatze (4. November 2011)

Ich werde mich mit unseren Bundeswehr-Reservisten der Gilde in einer Kaserne bei Hannover verschanzen. Sicherer sollte es wohl selten gehen


----------



## Sitcomkiller (4. November 2011)

Etwas was heiß ist,  durchtrennt Dinge sehr viel einfacher, einfache Physik. Desweiteren sprach ich von speziell angefertigten Katanas.
Eine Armbrust nimmm ich, da sie fast lautlos ist, Pfeile sehr schnell mal mit Upgrades wie Granatensprengköpfe versiert werden können. Und auch , weil man die Pfeile aus den toten Zombies wieder ziehen und neu verwenden kann 

@Schneemaus: Den Krankenwagen müsstest du übrigens noch stark auspanzern, so ist der ein gefundenes Fressen für die Zombies 

Der von mir präferierte Scvhutzanzug wird leicht sein (da mit Schaumstoffgemisch gepolstert) und gleichzeitig mich vor bissen schützen , natürlich können die nicht durch den Schaumstoff komplett durchbeißen. 

Diew meiste Zeit werde ich allerdings sowieso im Mähdrescher bleiben, wenn ich auf Tour gehe.
Da kann mir dann kein Zombie irgendetwas antun, da nimm ich eher die Position des Jägers ein mauaha 
Ich hätte euch auch ganz gerne in meiner Überlebensgruppe. 
Ich bin dann für die kreativen Waffen und Notlösungen zuständig 

Was ich mir überlegt habe, ich werde wohl entweder eine Brille aufhaben, die es mir ermögich gleichzeitig das was hinter mir vorgeht, wie das vor mir zu sehen, ein bewegungsmelder wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber der Alarm dann in Form eines Lämpchen,dass mir im Blickfeld angezeigt wird.
Desweiteren hätte ich immer Leuchtstäbe bei mir, Im Notfall weiß man ja nie *grins


----------



## schneemaus (4. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich wäre da eher für ein schnuckeliges Wohnmobil wie dieses:



Nun. Einen RTW kann ich fahren, außerdem würde ich mich vermutlich am ehesten einem Konvoi anschließen wollen. Dass man den RTW noch etwas umbauen müsste, ist auch relativ klar. Die Scheiben massiv verstärken oder gleich durch Metall ersetzen, abgesehen von der Frontscheibe, da am ehesten ein stabiles Gitter rein. Vorne vielleicht noch was dran, um auch mal was wegschieben zu können im Notfall - wobei ich da eher der Meinung bin, dass das ein anderes Fahrzeug wie zum Beispiel deins machen könnte und der restliche Konvoi fährt hinterher.

Übrigens bin ich immer noch dafür, außer den RTW noch nen Tanklaster zu klauen, den dann ein Freund oder z.B. mein Vater fahren könnte.



Manowår schrieb:


> Ich würd auf jeden Fall Schneemaus bei mir haben wollen *g*
> 
> 
> Ich würde übrigens auch die Machete vorziehen.
> ...



Aaaawwwww <3 *g*

Das ist ja auch einer meiner Gründe, wieso ich nicht hochgesteckt nen LKW, nen Bus, nen Panzer, nen Heli, nen [beliebiges Fahrzeug einsetzen, was nicht jeder fahren/fliegen kann] als Gefährt angebe, sondern einen RTW. Den beherrsche ich wirklich von Berufswegen her und weiß, wie sich das Fahrzeug z.B. bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten in Kurven verhält etc. Abgesehen davon krieg ich da mein Equipment unter, kann noch jemanden auf dem Beifahrersitz mitnehmen und im Notfall sogar hinten schlafen, wenn das mit dem Konvoi doch nicht klappen sollte *schnief* Selbst ohne Strom läuft der RTW selbst ja trotzdem, mit Strom hätte er dann sogar noch einen Kühl-, einen Wärmeschrank und verschiedene Ladegeräte für die med. Gerätschaften.


Aber ich bezweifle, dass ich keinen Konvoi zusammenstellen könnte. Mich will fast jeder dabei haben


----------



## Manowar (4. November 2011)

@shadow
Glück oder Pech bei mir?
Ich war schon sehr oft in Situationen die gefährlich waren und wo Adrenalin wie blöde gepumpt wurde.
Da blieben meine Gedanken klar und ich konnte sehr gut reagieren.
Das einzige was ich nicht geschafft hab, war nachm Fallschirmsprung nen Highfive zu treffen 



Sitcomkiller schrieb:


> Etwas was heiß ist, durchtrennt Dinge sehr viel einfacher, einfache Physik. Desweiteren sprach ich von speziell angefertigten Katanas.



Ich bin nun wirklich nicht dumm, aber das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
Da bitte ich um ne Erklärung (und bitte nicht "Nen warmes Messer durch Butter"). 



Sitcomkiller schrieb:


> Der von mir präferierte Scvhutzanzug wird leicht sein (da mit Schaumstoffgemisch gepolstert) und gleichzeitig mich vor bissen schützen , natürlich können die nicht durch den Schaumstoff komplett durchbeißen.



Hattest du nicht von Footballklamotten gesprochen?
Bei dem was du alles tragen willst, wirst du dich irgendwann garnicht mehr bewegen können 



Sitcomkiller schrieb:


> Ich bin dann für die kreativen Waffen und Notlösungen zuständig


Bei dem was du bisher geschrieben hast, würd den Sachen nicht vertrauen..sorry ^^



schneemaus schrieb:


> mit Strom hätte er dann sogar noch einen Kühl-, einen Wärmeschrank



Wenigstens komm ich weiter an mein kaltes Bier 
Und da damit feststeht in welchem Wagen ich unterwegs bin.. werd ich den für uns sicher machen <3


----------



## shadow24 (4. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> @shadow
> Glück oder Pech bei mir?
> Ich war schon sehr oft in Situationen die gefährlich waren und wo Adrenalin wie blöde gepumpt wurde.
> Da blieben meine Gedanken klar und ich konnte sehr gut reagieren.
> Das einzige was ich nicht geschafft hab, war nachm Fallschirmsprung nen Highfive zu treffen



ausnahmen bestätigen die regel...
geht mir nicht anders.hab aber schon oft genug andere leute in brenzligen situationen versagen sehen,die sich immer wie was weiss ich wie toll gefunden haben...


----------



## win3ermute (4. November 2011)

Ich mach wieder mal den Spielverderber und zerstöre Jugendträume: Zombie-Apocalypse

Viel schlimmer als sowas wären die post-apokalyptischen Szenarios .


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

http://www.cracked.com/article/136_5-reasons-you-secretly-want-zombie-apocalypse/

^^

@wintermute

schau dir mal auf youtube zukunft ohne menschen an ^^


----------



## iShock (4. November 2011)

naja die gehen ja auch nur vom leichtesten szenario aus win3ermute ^^


ich kanns mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen dass ein frisch Infizierter Mensch / Zombie - Arschlahm und strunzdumm ist - zu anfang der Transformation ist das Gewebe ja noch in Top Zustand

Genauso gut kann es ja sein das die Infizierten eine reduzierte Gehirnaktivität haben die mehr einem Raubtier ähnelt und/oder das der Verwesungsvorgang
durch noch aktive Körperfunktionen beschränkt wird und somit Hitze + Kälte sich eventuell negativ auswirken oder halt nicht

Desweiteren gehen sie ja auch nur davon aus das Menschen vom Zombiesein betroffen sind und nicht auch Tiere (Zombiehunde sieht man ja eig. auch oft genug in Filmen + Spielen)

Natürlich ist das alles nur Spekulation und was wäre wenn - Szenarios, die jedoch in den 7 genannten Gründen mir irgendwie fehlen :-)


Bei der Ausrüstung würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auf eine Schrotflinte und 1-2 Pistolen verlassen (vielleicht auch was Bajonett ähnliches)
Sowie eine leichte Schutzrüstung (nicht gegen Bisse sondern einfach für Schutz vor Stürzen etc.) 

Mein Gefährt wäre so ein Wagen wie ihn die Eisverkäufer hätten - nur schön Gitterstäbe ins Fenster und zack Schießbude ahoi :-D (ne Sniper wäre natürlich auch noch toll ;D) - Essen wird dort dann auch gleich gelagert :-) - Gefrierkisten ftw


----------



## Gazeran (4. November 2011)

haha "to do list": kill some zombies


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

ich würde eher an madmax, children of men, doomsday usw denken das ist realistischer das wir keine zombies nach ner pandamie bekommen sondern nen verfall der werte und recht der stärkeren


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

Mein Vater kann Helikopter fliegen 
Außerdem ist er nicht dumm und könnte mir auch helfen,
zudem war er mal im Schützenverein und kennt sich 
gut mit Waffen aus.

Für das Wasser würde ich dann als Notlösung erstmal
Auffangcontainer haben ,die den Niederschlag auffangen
und nach einer Reinigung durch ein Rohr zu einem
großen Container leiten, von dem ich dann trinke.

Mein Schutzanzug würde aus einer Atemmaske bestehen,
einem Schutzanzug mit dünnen Handschuhen und einige Magazine.
Weit laufen würde ich damit eh nicht, wenn Zombies 
in der Anlage wären, hätte ich eh kaum eine Chance...


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die Munition würde aber niemand tragen wollen. Musstest du schonmal viel Munition tragen? Du gehst kaputt
> 5,56 ist vollkommen ausreichend und in Deutschland in Massen zu bekommen.



Munition nicht aber Gewichte, erst am 20 kg +wirds schlimm 

Natürlich ist so ein LMG schon schwer und auch sperrig, jedoch sollte man in ner Gruppe indestens eins dabei haben , da man so gut Unterstützung bieten kann und mann noch Munitiion hat wenn andere nachladen 

Ich würde mich ja auch mit der Schneemaus zusammen tun und auf ihren Kranken wagen n .50 montieren. 

Wahlweise wäre ein HMVEE auch nicht schlecht  der hat gleich den passene Halterung fürs .50er 

Wobei ich denke dass bei nem Heli das Problem nicht das fliegen sondern das starten und landen ist.


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

Gestartet wird auf ner etwas größeren leeren Fläche, die ich noch ausleuchte und wo nix im Wege steht.
Gelandet wird auch nur dort, ich habe nicht vor mitten im Zombie Gebiet zu landen, eig auch nicht für 
andere Menschen.


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2011)

Ahja Meine Bewaffnung

Als generelle Sekundär Waffe: Mp5 mit Holo visir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für alles, was nicht in der Stadt ist, als Primärwaffe: Sr25




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonst: Acr mit dem Acog visir (klappbar sonst ironsight)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und als Auto: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

Ja gut aber wieviel verbraucht das Ding denn?
Ich würde eher nichts mit Benzin fahren, weil
das wird bestimmt verdammt rar und teuer werden...
Ich würde generell soviel wie möglich auf Technologie
verlassen.


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2011)

rar schon teuer nicht ... ich gehe einfach davon aus, das viele schnell sterben.


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> rar schon teuer nicht ... ich gehe einfach davon aus, das viele schnell sterben.



Naja aber woher willst du das denn bekommen? Ich denke in Großstädten würden sich die Zombies ballen und wenn dus dir irgendwo ertauschen willst,
musst du schon was berappen...


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2011)

du verstehst mich nicht, alle menschen außer mir und n paar leute / bazn sind tot  da muss ich net tauschen, da genug benzin für alle da is


----------



## Manowar (4. November 2011)

Und wo bekommst du die Waffen her? *g*

Aus welchem Spiel hast du die hergeholt? An ein Scharfschützengewehr würde niemals ein Klappstock gebaut werden, vorallem keines vom G36.

Mit nem Acog und Eotech 552 könnte ich dienen. Irgendwo fliegt hier noch nen Aimpoint CompM3 rum, aber das finde ich eh nie wieder  

HMMWV, wie das Ding übrigens heisst, wäre zwar echt toll, aber naja.. 35l Verbrauch ist da garnichts.


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du verstehst mich nicht, alle menschen außer mir und n paar leute / bazn sind tot  da muss ich net tauschen, da genug benzin für alle da is



Was ist denn eig. BAZN?


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und wo bekommst du die Waffen her? *g*
> 
> Aus welchem Spiel hast du die hergeholt? An ein Scharfschützengewehr würde niemals ein Klappstock gebaut werden, vorallem keines vom G36.
> 
> ...



Hmm ich war mit beim namen des HMMWV net mehr so sicher wusste nur das es Humve ausgesprochen wurde.

Liegen die waffen net wie beim COD iwo aufm Boden rum? 

Bazn war die anti zombie armee von Buffed


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

Naja ich könnte ja zu meinen Großeltern gehen und ein Luftgewehr holen und damit zum nächsten Waffengeschäft (ca. 8Km)


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2011)

Wenn die Apokalypse erst in 3 Jahren ausbricht wäre meine Bewaffnung wohl meine Dienstwaffe von der Polizei.


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eig. BAZN?



Buffed irgendwas Zombie irgendwas


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2011)

Buffed Anti Zombie Nerds?


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

Ich tippe auf morgen Weltuntergang ^^

Anonymous will Facebook zerstören und wenn Facebook down ist werden die leute an frische luft gehen und ihren unmut auslassen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Buffed Anti Zombie Nerds?



Richtig


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf morgen Weltuntergang ^^
> 
> Anonymous will Facebook zerstören und wenn Facebook down ist werden die leute an frische luft gehen und ihren unmut auslassen ^^



Wenn das passieren würde...
























...würde ich zu SchülerVZ wechseln


----------



## Edou (4. November 2011)

Wenn ich einen Zombie sehe, begrüß ich ihn Freundlich und lade ihn zu ner runde Kaffee ein. Dannach bring ich ihm Tricks bei, also sowas wie Stöckchen holen, Zeitung bringen (bei genügend Resthirn darf er mir sogar Vorlesen, außer die Comics!!!!) oder so. 

Nein, wenn ich ein Zombie sehe, renne ich wie die Hölle und kämpfe bis zum bitteren Ende....irgendwie. Und wenn alles zu spät ist (jenachdem wie die Infektion bzw wie schnell sie Ausbricht) knall ich mir selbst die Birne weg!


----------



## Kafka (4. November 2011)

Bezüglich Zombies hab ich Halloween leicht angetrunken nen sehr netten Text verfasst^^


*Leitfaden zum überleben unter Zombies.*
 Schlagartig taucht ein neuartiges Virus auf und verwandelt alle die ihr kennt in blutrünstige Monster, was tun?



*Schutz:*

 Geht in aller Panik wenn sich das Virus noch nicht so weit ausgebreitet hat plündern. Packt alles an Dosen und Wasser ein was ihr bekommen könnt (Schnaps und Kippen sind auch gut um ggf mit anderen Überlebenden zu tauschen). Medikamente aller Art besonders Antibiotika und Desinfektionsmittel sind dringend notwendig. Nun sucht ihr euch ein Gebäude mit möglichst wenig Fenstern, von wo ihr die Umgebung gut überblicken könnt. Bungalows bieten sich da an, einfach zu sichern usw, dort verschanzt ihr euch dann erstmal. Umliegende Metallzäune und Stacheldraht sind einfach zu verarbeiten. Da die Stromversorgung wohl zusammenbrechen wird besorgt euch Generatoren (zu finden in jedem größeren Baumarkt)



*Waffen:*

 Die Ausrüstung ist das A und O für das längerfristige Überleben, wenn möglich plündert einen gut sortierten Waffenladen bzw BW Shop. Seht aber von den Schusswaffen erstmal ab und konzentriert euch auf Klingenwaffen wie Macheten usw. Wenn es was zum Schießen sein soll packt lieber Armbrüste und Bögen ein. Hintergrund dabei ist schlichtweg das Gewicht, Pistolen und Munition sind einfach sehr schwer, laut und bei Armbrust und Bogen könnt ihr euch ggf die Munition selbst machen z.b. ne Armbrust schießt alles ab, was lang und spitz ist, und is dazu auf kurze Distanz immer effektiv. Und wenn ihr schon in sonem Laden seit sucht euch noch Lederkleidung usw, denn durch Leder kommt das Menschliche/Zombie Gebiss nicht durch. Motorradfahrer Anzüge bieten sich da an, nehmt auch nen Genickschutz und Helm mit.



 Ist kein Waffenladen in der Nähe geht einfach in einen Baumarkt, dort gibt es Äxte, Kettensägen, Sägeblätter und massig lustiges Zeug woraus man Waffen basteln kann, obendrein gibt es dort auch Sicherheitskleidung, die ähnlich gut wirken sollte wie Lederkleidung.



 Solltet ihr in der Nähe einer Großstadt sein hat die Arme bestimmt Posten aufgebaut, die werden wahrscheinlich längst überrannt sein, aber wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt eich bei einem Posten umzusehen guckt doch mal nach Sprengstoff mit nem Fernzünder, sowas kann man immer gut brauchen. (Z.b. Fleischbomben. Man nimmt ein dickes Stück frisches Fleisch, packt etwas Sprengstoff mit Zünder in ne Dose mit Nägeln, packt die Dose dann in das Fleisch und schon habt ihr was um die Zombiereihen zu lichten).



*Fahrzeuge:*

 Ein Fahrzeug zur Flucht ist immer gut, aber es muss auch gesichert werden! Sucht euch am besten ein Auto, das viel Platz hat, aber trotzdem nicht viel verbraucht. Da ihr wahrscheinlich auch durch unwegsames Gelände fahren müsst, muss der Unterboden verstärkt werden. Nächster wichtiger Punkt sind die Fenster, befestige am besten ein robustes Metallgitter vor den Fenstern, Maschendraht ist zu unsicher, da mit genug Kraft die ganze Fensterverkleidung nach Innen gedrückt werden kann. Wenn möglich bringt noch Klingen am Fahrzeug an, um ggf durch Zombierudel durchfahren zu können.



 Wenn möglich beschafft euch einen Anti Aufstand Wagen der Polizei/Bundeswehr, in großen Städten dürften genügend verlassen wenn auch blutverschmiert rumstehen. An diesen Fahrzeugen braucht ihr an sich nicht mehr viel herumbasteln.



*Wichtige Regeln! * 



 Infizierte sind keine Menschen mehr! Egal wer es ist, ihr müsst ihn töten, sonst sterbt ihr bzw werdet auch zu Zombies. Auch wenn es um Familie und Freunde geht, seht es als letzten Gefallen, indem ihr sie erlöst, es mag zwar schwer fallen, aber es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit, naja außer sterben.



 Wenn ihr in einer Gruppe unterwegs seid und ein Begleiter gebissen oder nur von einen Infizierten verletzt wurde tötet ihn schnell und schmerzlos, denn er ist mit Sicherheit auch infiziert und stellt eine Gefahr für die restliche Gruppe dar.



 Solltet ihr selber gebissen/verletzt worden sein, und die Gruppe weigert sich euch zu töten entfernt euch soweit wie Möglich von der Gruppe und setzt euch selbst ein Ende. Ein ziemlich cooler Abgang wäre es natürlich bepackt mit Sprengstoff in ein Zombierudel zu rennen.



 Solltet ihr auf Fremde treffen untersucht sie gründlich auf Wunden, sollten sie sich weigern tötet sie lieber, denn sicher ist sicher.



 Sollte in eurer Gruppe jemand in na Gefahrensituation einen Nervenzusammenbruch haben lasst ihn zurück, den is eh nicht zu helfen bzw er wäre bei nächster Gelegenheit eh gestorben. Obendrein zieht sein Geschrei wahrscheinlich die Aufmerksamkeit der Zombies auf sich und ihr könnt abhauen.



 Beobachtet die Zombies, um so mehr ihr über sie wisst, um so leichter könnt ihr überleben. Z.b. wenn sie mit der Zeit verwesen, oder das Virus sie nach na Zeit tötet müsst ihr nur auf die Zeiträume achten. Wenn sie das Virus tötet müsst ihr auch auf die Anzahl der Zombies achten, denn irgendwann gibt es einen Höhepunkt an Infizierten, danach sinkt die zahl durch sterben wieder, und die Zeit könnt ihr gut in nem gesicherten Gebäude mit Vorräten überstehen.



 Besorgt euch ein CB Funkgerät und ein Transistor Radio, so erfahrt ihr ggf von sicheren Zonen, aber Achtung, sollte es sich nur um eine Endlosschleife handeln existiert die Zone vll nicht mehr. Wenn sie ein Radiosignal senden können haben sie auch Funk, versucht also erstmal per Funk Kontakt aufzunehmen, bevor ihr euch auf den Weg macht.



 Tjoa mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein, aber ihr solltet überleben, wenn ihr euch daran haltet. Happy Halloween


----------



## Alterac123 (4. November 2011)

Wie ist das denn eig. mit schlafen bei den Zombies?
Wenn die Organe 24h am Tag arbeiten  (falls die es überhaupt machen),
dürften die dann nicht irgendwann mal ausfallen?


----------



## Manowar (4. November 2011)

Über organischen Verfall braucht man sich wohl eher keinen Kopf machen, wenn die Viecher ohne Körper leben können


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn eig. mit schlafen bei den Zombies?
> Wenn die Organe 24h am Tag arbeiten (falls die es überhaupt machen),
> dürften die dann nicht irgendwann mal ausfallen?



Durch das Solanumvirus gibt es nurnoch ein Primäres Organ, das kompromittierte Gehirn.
Das einzige was Zombies zu schaffen macht ist die Verwitterung. Zombies können auch Einfrieren!


----------



## win3ermute (5. November 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> naja die gehen ja auch nur vom leichtesten szenario aus win3ermute ^^



Ich spielverderbe weiter (nicht, um euch den Spaß zu versauen, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht):

Die Zombiekalypse ist also nicht möglich, dafür jedoch ein Virus, der alle möglichen nicht-immunen Menschen in ein rasendes, fleischfressendes Viech verwandelt:

Tja, Pech gehabt! Nur Immunität bewahrt davor (und da hilft kein "Vorsorgeplan": Wer immun ist, entscheidet der Zufall). 99,99 % sind eben nicht immun - und der Rest steht verdammt alleine da!
Genau dieser Rest wird entweder verhungern, von den Infizierten gefressen (wie gesagt: völlig random) oder sehr allein durch die Großstadt irren ("Quiet Earth" - übrigens einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten - anyone?). 

Halb wahnsinnig trifft man dann irgendwann auf die ersten Menschen: Ob die jedoch "gut" oder "böse" sind, ist dann eh egal: Man wird sich diesem Volk anschließen, um nicht mehr alleine zu sein! Kann auch sein, daß diese Leute einen aufessen, weil sie Futter brauchen, um weiter über die Lande zu irren.

Ein kleiner Teil der Menschheit wird eventuell zusammenfinden, um ausreichend Gen-Material für das Überleben der Menschheit zusammenzustellen: Sehr zufällig dank Immunität und noch mehr zufällig, den Weg in diese Gemeinschaft überlebt zu haben! 

Der imho realistischte "Überlebensthriller" nach einer solchen Apokalypse: "The Road". Der ist so verdammt deprimierend realistisch, daß sich den kaum ein Mensch antut! Hier wird nur noch vegetiert und gezeigt, daß in solch' einer Umgebung der Mensch der schlimmste Feind ist. Wer mies drauf ist und seine Stimmung noch verschlechtern möchte, schmeißt dieses Untergangsvehikel ein! Und leider ist das wohl ganz, ganz abseits der tollen "Zombie-Survival-Thriller" die Realität...

Ebenso sehenswert: "Stake Land". Der ist ein wenig optimistischer (und weniger realistisch); statt Zombies sind es hier sich zombieartig verhaltende Vampire. Überlebenschance immerhin ein wenig größer als Null. Am Arsch ist die gesamte Zivilisation dennoch - und weiterhin der Mensch der größte Feind.

Der spaßigste, dennoch absolut nihilistischste Film ist "Road Warrior" aka. "Mad Max 2": Richtig schön comic-mäßig wird da eine Welt aufgezeigt, in der der Stärkere gewinnt - und alles, das sich auch nur im Ansatz aus der Masse heraushebt, wird gnadenlos ausgemerzt. Zynischer und perfider geht der Blick auf die "Post-Apokalypse" kaum. Das "Gute" gewinnt zwar - das Individuum bleibt auf der Strecke! 

Wer von euch Spießern sagt eigentlich, daß man als Zombie nicht eine verdammt gute Zeit haben kann? "Wir erlösen ihn!" Ja, ne - wer hat EUCH gefragt? 

IHR freut euch auf die Zombiekalypse, weil ihr ganz einfach ein paar Zombies abknallen und durch die Welt reisen könnt - die ZOMBIES irren durch die Welt, um ein paar Leute anknabbern zu können.

Wer zum Teufel fragt sich, ob der Zombie nicht genau so fühlt wie der angeblich "privilegierte" Überlebende? Kein Schmerz, keine "Moral" - das ist doch genau das, was sich "Zombie-Apokalyptiker" so wünschen? 

WO ist da der verdammte Unterschied - von Nerd-Fantasien von Leuten, die nicht mal einen Feueralarm halbwegs unbeschadet überstehen, abgesehen? 

Nicht die ZOMBIES sind die Monster, sondern jene, die ihnen ihren Lebensstil mit Gewalt austreiben möchten bzw. sich durch die Masse bedroht sehen! Normalität wird durch die MASSE bestimmt; nicht durch ein paar gewalttätige Individuen, die man aus dieser Sicht nur als "Terroristen" bezeichnen kann (huch, nicht die Ironie finden)!

Romeros langsame Zombies, die einen Konsumtempel belagern, waren übrigens gedanklich gesehen kein Zufall - der Mann hat sich schon was dabei gedacht (siehe die AKs der Anchor-Bay-Editions). Wenn die nun plötzlich intelligenter und schneller werden...

Ach ja: Der zufällige "Zombie-Nerd" wird höchstwahrscheinlich in den ersten paar Stunden einer solchen Apocalypse hinweggerafft sein und nicht den "Big Boss" machen. Im Prinzip ist es fast wünschenswert, in solchen Momenten direkt im Zentrum zu sein und nicht den "Aftermath" mitmachen zu müssen...

Dennoch wäre so ein "Battletruck" verdammt cool - einen Panzer will mir ja keiner verkaufen...


----------



## schneemaus (5. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die Zombiekalypse ist also nicht möglich, dafür jedoch ein Virus, der alle möglichen nicht-immunen Menschen in ein rasendes, fleischfressendes Viech verwandelt:
> 
> Tja, Pech gehabt! Nur Immunität bewahrt davor (und da hilft kein "Vorsorgeplan": Wer immun ist, entscheidet der Zufall). 99,99 % sind eben nicht immun - und der Rest steht verdammt alleine da!
> Genau dieser Rest wird entweder verhungern, von den Infizierten gefressen (wie gesagt: völlig random) oder sehr allein durch die Großstadt irren ("Quiet Earth" - übrigens einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten - anyone?).



Ich hab deinen Text zwar ganz gelesen, aber hab nur die beiden Absätze gebraucht, um zumindest diese relativ einfach entkräften zu können.

Viren haben verschiedene Übertragungswege. Sollte der Virus per Tröpfcheninfektion übertragbar sein, hast du Recht - und wir werden alle sterben außer ein paar wenige Menschen auf der Welt, die nun mal immun sind.

Wir hier gehen aber von einem ganz anderen Szenario aus, nämlich dem Übertragungsweg per Körperflüssigkeiten wie Blut, Speichel, Sperma und Vaginalflüssigkeit (gut.. wer möchte schon mit einem Zombie.. äh.. lassen wir das). Das bedeutet, dass du Körperkontakt mit einem Zombie haben musst - beispielsweise ein Biss, wie es hier immer wieder erwähnt wird. Und da kommen unsere Pläne ins Spiel, die nämlich in den meisten Fällen so ausgerichtet sind, dass einem ein Zombie eben nicht so nahe kommt, dass er einen beißen kann.

Um es noch verständlicher zu machen: Nehmen wir das Beispiel Hepatitis C oder HIV. Beide nur übertragbar durch Körperflüssigkeiten. Gegenbeispiel: Grippevirus, übertragbar durch Tröpfcheninfektion. Wäre HIV oder Hep C durch Tröpfcheninfektion übertragbar... Ein Szenario, was ich mir nicht ausmalen möchte.


Edit: Ich weiß übrigens zwar nicht, wie es den anderen hier geht, aber ich finde einfach Spaß daran, mir solche lustigen Pläne auszudenken und mit anderen weiterzuspinnen. An eine bevorstehende Zombieapokalypse glaube ich für meinen Teil nicht und ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ein guter Teil der hier schreibenden User das ähnlich sieht. Im Übrigen bieten die knapp 150 Seiten mit Sicherheit genug Stoff für einen Drehbuchautor, um einen Film zu drehen. Ich möchte dann aber im Abspann erwähnt werden oder mitspielen


----------



## iShock (5. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nicht die ZOMBIES sind die Monster, sondern jene, die ihnen ihren Lebensstil mit Gewalt austreiben möchten bzw. sich durch die Masse bedroht sehen! Normalität wird durch die MASSE bestimmt; nicht durch ein paar gewalttätige Individuen, die man aus dieser Sicht nur als "Terroristen" bezeichnen kann (huch, nicht die Ironie finden)!



Nur das etwas von den toten wieder aufersteht ist schon irgendwo gegen die Natur was sie also quasi schon zu "Monstern" macht.

Man fühlt sich von Zombies net wegen der Masse bedroht sondern weil sie einen fressen wollen - deswegen wehrt man sich und versucht zu flüchten. 
^^


----------



## Alterac123 (5. November 2011)

Manche Leute sollten das hier nicht zu ernst nehmen...


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Manche Leute sollten das hier nicht zu ernst nehmen...




Du solltest das eher ernster nehmen!


----------



## Alterac123 (5. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du solltest das eher ernster nehmen!




Der Thread ist doch dafür da seine Fantasie spielen zulassen und sich was lustiges auszudenken...
Und dann kommen immer Leute, die meinen alles besser zu wissen. Niemand würde sich im echten
Leben bei einer Zombieapokalypse einen Mähdrescher suchen mit Katanas


----------



## Felix^^ (5. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Der Thread ist doch dafür da seine Fantasie spielen zulassen und sich was lustiges auszudenken...
> Und dann kommen immer Leute, die meinen alles besser zu wissen. Niemand würde sich im echten
> Leben bei einer Zombieapokalypse einen Mähdrescher suchen mit Katanas



Ja ich hol mir nen Tracker mit Front und Heck Mähwerk  Bei nem Mähdrescher ist das Problem dass der Antrieb sich irgendwann verklemmt wenn man durch Zombiehorden mäht.


----------



## schneemaus (5. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du solltest das eher ernster nehmen!



Recht hast du! Absolut! Schon morgen könnten wir alle unsere Pläne verwirklichen, wenn die Apokalypse da ist! 

Moment... Ich glaube, ich widerspreche mir gerade selbst.


----------



## Kafka (5. November 2011)

Und Zombies wären mehr oder minder möglich! Zwar nicht durch sowas wie ein Larzarusvirus, was Tote zum "Leben" erweckt, aber so 28 Days later mässig schon. Dazu müsste man ansich nur Tollwut mit Grippe kreuzen und ggf an den Genen des Virus noch an der Inkubationszeit und der Tödlichkeit drehen. Tollwut hat ne recht lange Inkubationszeit bis es komplett ausgebrochen ist, das müsste man auf 10 min bis 3 Stunden drehen jeh nach Art der Infektion. Dafür müsste man die Tödlichkeitsrate quasi komplett auslöschen, denn Tollwut tötet vergleichsweise schnell, und wir wollen ja nicht das die Zombies nach par Tagen einfach umkippen. 
Nachteil bei der Tollwut ist, wenn ein "Zombie" einen Menschen tötet bleibt der auch tot, hier kommt die Grippe ins Spiel zwecks verbreitung. Tollwut überträgt sich nur bei Kontakt mit Körperflüssigkeiten, Grippe hingegen verbreitet sich mit unter durch Tröpfcheninfektion, ergo müsste ein "Zombie" einen nur anhusten und man läuft gefahr der Infizierung 

Und ja ich denke öfters über sowas nach...


----------



## Sitcomkiller (8. November 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Ja ich hol mir nen Tracker mit Front und Heck Mähwerk  Bei nem Mähdrescher ist das Problem dass der Antrieb sich irgendwann verklemmt wenn man durch Zombiehorden mäht.




Natürlich meine ich den Plan vollkommen ernst, falls das Tollwutvirus in diese Richtung mutiert, Viren mutieren ja wirklich ständig, dann möchte ich vorbereitet sein und ein Kumpel von mir weiß ganz genau wo ich diese Mähdrescher finden kann.. Damit sind die Mähdrescher mit dem Kreissägenformat gemeint, nicht diese Rollen, die sich drehen. Die verstopfen viel zu schnell. Die, die ich meine eher nicht. 

Die Katana , sind ja auch nur da um mich mich vor plötzlichen Angriffen zu schützen , wenn ich auf Ressourcensuche gehe. In erster Linie,werde ich dann aber auch eine Armbrust bei mir tragen.

Da sich der Tollwutvirus nur über Blutkontakt verbreitet, denke ich kaum ,dass sich das nach der Mutation ändert.Früher oder später, werde ich mich auf so etwas in der Art vorbereiten und dann diejenigen auslachen, die mein Vorhaben vorher für Unsinn gehalten haben.
Denn wenn eine Apokalypse ausbricht, ist das wichtigste, dass man darauf vorbereitet ist und sich nicht erst vorbereiten muss und es dann Kriege um die Waffenläden und sonstiges gibt. 
Muss man sich erst vorbereiten, würde ich die Überlebenschance sehr niedrig einstufen , besonders in größeren Städten.

Es gibt Wassrhüpfer die Spüli zur Forbtewegung aus den Drüsen absondern, warum sollte es nicht irgendwann ein Virus geben, was alles bis auf das Stammhirn im Hirn abschaltet.


----------



## Manowar (8. November 2011)

Sitcomkiller schrieb:


> Denn wenn eine Apokalypse ausbricht, ist das wichtigste, dass man darauf vorbereitet ist und sich nicht erst vorbereiten muss und es dann Kriege um die Waffenläden und sonstiges gibt.



Ich glaube, mein Waffenschrank ist näher dran 

Die Erläuterung mit den heissen Klingen, hätte ich übrigens immernoch gern.
(Das ist nicht provokativ gemeint, sondern reines Interesse!)


----------



## Manowar (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab so Glück <3
Die letzte Nachricht ging an nen Kumpel, der war beim Bund und ist im Umgang mit Waffen, genau so jut wie ich.
Jetzt das Glück:
Wir haben gestern beide BF3 gespielt.
Ich laufe dann wohl mal mit einer SIG553 rum und er mit nem M16A3.
Viel besser kanns doch fast garnicht sein


----------



## master 1899 (22. Mai 2012)

ich würde mich irgend wo auf einer Insel absetzen ZB Kreta den die Atomkraftwerke werden sicher halb Europa verwüsten da sie ja niemand mehr unterhält. dort angekommen würde ich mir ein nettes haus suchen (mit sollar kolektoren auf dem dach) Und mich verbarrikadieren und versuchen die Insel nach und nach zu "Säubern"
600.159 Einwohner (vielleicht doch ne kleinere Insel) Ich würde natürlich alles nützliche mit nehmen Zb. Waffen,Nahrung,samen etc.  hier einige Inspirationen http://www.krisenvorsorge.com/notfall-kit-fur-zuhause/ oder https://www.zivilschutz-depot.de/Erste-Hilfe-Signale danach einen Gemüse garten anlegen und das leben unter der Griechischen Sonne geniessen.


----------



## master 1899 (22. Mai 2012)

PS die Apokalypse ist nicht mal so Unwahrscheinlich http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacculina


----------



## H2OTest (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




n kumpel vom Football. die letzte waffe wäre ne m4a1 mit nem grenade luncher, + thumper ... 

könnte auch ne Barett 50 cal sein ... die nichtmal durch wellblech schießen kann -.- ahja da als 2. waffe ne spas 12 mit erweiterte Magazine


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2012)

Ein... normaler Kumpel und meine Waffe ist eine Kar98k... oh god why...


----------



## H2OTest (22. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein... normaler Kumpel und meine Waffe ist eine Kar98k... oh god why...



haha W@W ?


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Win.
Ein ehemaliger Scharfschütze, der als letztes mit einem L96 gespielt hat 
Und für mich gibts ein M16A4+M203

Man muss ja auch mal Glück haben.


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haha W@W ?



mhm. Aber der Zombiemodus


----------



## vollmi (22. Mai 2012)

Darf ich auch einfach die Waffe die unter meinem Bett liegt weiter benutzen?

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Mir gefällt mein M16a4 besser 
Aber ne Sig552 (wird wohl die sein?) wäre auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2012)

Ein Phasergewehr... und nen Kumpel... also bin ich verdammt gut weg


----------



## vollmi (22. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mir gefällt mein M16a4 besser
> Aber ne Sig552 (wird wohl die sein?) wäre auch nicht zu verachten



Bin halt an die Sig gewöhnt 
Funktioniert, ist leicht zu tragen weil wir vermutlich ziemlich bald lange Strecken zu Fuss oder zu Pferd zurücklegen müssen wenn die Infrastruktur zusammenbricht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Ich würde auf ne Insel mit gutem Klima siedeln, dort Gemüse/Obst anbauen Regenwasser filtern und mir n schönes Leben machen, weit weg von dem Stress 

Nach 10 Jahren hat sich das dann alles erledigt, entweder sind sie verhungert oder unsere ultra Buffies haben sie mit ihren Sturmgewehren geraped!

Falls doch welche zu mir schwimmen sollten?XD Spiele ich ne Runde Dead Island im Real Life!


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2012)

ich hoffe das bazn hat sich mit dem anfang dieser serie hier fortgebildet für den ernstfall...war sehr lehrreich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCJ2VTC1Ks4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Mai 2012)

Ein Freund der den Disintegration strahl verwendet hat aus Diablo 3 (zauberer)

und ich der als letztes den Klingensturm vom Mönch ebenfalls aus Diablo 3.

zählen die als waffen?
ist ziemlich unfair den zombies gegenüber :-)


----------



## Manowar (23. Mai 2012)

Der Haufen?
Wenn jemand sagt, dass er durch die Serie was gelernt haben will, dann schmeisse ich denjenigen aus der BAZN oder geh freiwillig weg


----------



## vollmi (23. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ein Freund der den Disintegration strahl verwendet hat aus Diablo 3 (zauberer)
> 
> und ich der als letztes den Klingensturm vom Mönch ebenfalls aus Diablo 3.
> 
> ...



Du kannst davon ausgehen das nach diesen Zaubern immernoch ca. 6.5Mia Zombies darauf warten desintegriert zu werden. Tu dir also keinen Zwang an


----------



## vollmi (23. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sagt, dass er durch die Serie was gelernt haben will, dann schmeisse ich denjenigen aus der BAZN oder geh freiwillig weg



Ich finde das eine wichtige Erkenntnis das man nicht alleine auf einer halben Tonne Fleisch in einen Pulk Zombies reiten sollte


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen das nach diesen Zaubern immernoch ca. 6.5Mia Zombies darauf warten desintegriert zu werden. Tu dir also keinen Zwang an



Naja so wie ich das verstehe wären diese Zauber ja unlimitiert.
und da dieser klingensturm dann ständig aktiv wäre, könnte ich ganz normal weiter leben. 

überhaupt ist mal definiert worden mit was für zombies wir es zu tun haben?
langsame dumme ala shawn of the dead
oder rennende ala dawn of the dead
oder gar mutierte superzombies ala resident evil?


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2012)

@ shadow
also wenn mich die serie eins gelehrt hat. knall die alte einfach übern haufen..... da ist jede duckface tusse besser


----------



## Manowar (23. Mai 2012)

Ich mag Lori


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Mai 2012)

lori und carl sind wohl die schlimmsten charaktere die ich jemals in einer serie kennenlernen musste T_T


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der Haufen?
> Wenn jemand sagt, dass er durch die Serie was gelernt haben will, dann schmeisse ich denjenigen aus der BAZN oder geh freiwillig weg




man lernt auch von schlechten beispielen...

die fehler wurden doch ziemlich genau gezeigt,die die darsteller begangen haben...ich fand die reaktionen sehr realistisch udn auch das schüsse auf zombies nur dann was bringen wenn es halt kopftreffer sind.ansonsten ist es munitionsverschwendung...vor allem interessant wie sich die einzelnen emotionen und egoismen in gefahrensituationen zeigen...mancher sagt halt nach mir di esintflut und ich bin mir selbst der nächste udn andere die kümmern sich um jeden scheiss...udn erst in echten gefahrensituationen erfährt man erst zu welchem lager man selber gehört...


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2012)

DER schrieb:


> lori und carl sind wohl die schlimmsten charaktere die ich jemals in einer serie kennenlernen musste T_T




carl nervt mich auch irgendwie...das hätte ich mir ein ganz anderen charakter viel eher vorstellen können...aber man hätte eh noch viel mehr, als bisher gesehen, aus der serie machen können...vielleicht kommt ja nochwas...oder wars das schon???oder wird gerade gedreht???


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Naja so wie ich das verstehe wären diese Zauber ja unlimitiert.
> und da dieser klingensturm dann ständig aktiv wäre, könnte ich ganz normal weiter leben.
> 
> überhaupt ist mal definiert worden mit was für zombies wir es zu tun haben?
> ...




auf alle fälle keine supermutierten...eher sone mischung aus dawn/shawn of the dead...normal etwas tumb dahinschlurfend,aber wenn erstmal in wallung gebracht kriegen die schon einiges an tempo drauf.udn dann in der masse wirds schon kribbelig wenn man nicht gerade sportlich ist...aber im normalfall kann man den schon aus dem weg gehen oder relativ leicht entkommen,wenn man nicht gerade in ne meute reinreitet...das grösste problem bleibt die masse an zombies.einige wenige wären kein problem,aber hunderte ist schon irgendwie...schlecht...


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> @ shadow
> also wenn mich die serie eins gelehrt hat. knall die alte einfach übern haufen..... da ist jede duckface tusse besser




carl hätte lori übern haufen schiessen sollen???warum?


----------



## Manowar (23. Mai 2012)

Du solltest lernen, wie man zitiert 

Naja ok, sie nervt,aber ich würd rein wollen 
Carl nervt auch tierisch, aber der wird bestimmt nen bad Motherf***** :>

Es wird schon gedreht und im Herbst gehts weiter.
Ein "großer" Charakter wurde ja mit dem Ende der 2. Staffel "vorgestellt".


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

da ich von haus aus recht kaltherzig bin:
klarkommen, alles abschütteln. jedwede art an waffen zusammensuchen, haltbares essen, überlebenswichtige dinge. überlebende suchen, ausbilden, whatever.
als erfahrener schütze bis zu ner 44er muss ich sagen, so einfach wie im film isset nich.
in entlegene gebiete zurückziehen. geht man vom tollwutvirus aus: ausharren. ansonsten: geht nur noch von punkt zu punkt freischlagen ( ich erinnere gerne an "reign of fire".) es ist nirgends sicher. und ich denke mal im wcs muss man sich wohl mit seinem tot abfinden. aber nicht ohne die walküren zu grüßen! odin ich komme! *breitaxtschleif*


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> als erfahrener schütze bis zu ner 44er muss ich sagen, so einfach wie im film isset nich.




jo,hatte ich auf diesen 149 seiten irgendwo auch schon geschrieben,dass man nicht da irgendwo hinstürmt und locker mal eben 20 zombies mit kopfschuss killt,oder gar mit nahkampfwaffen überrumpeln will))

ich würd auf alle fälle eine pumpgun und/oder sowas wie ne MP5 empfehlen weil das die einzigen waffen sind,die man auch schnell aus der hüfte abfeuern kann udn trotzdem,zumindest auf kurze distanz,etwas trifft...
wird zwar nur bei einem glückstreffer ein zombie killen,aber die gegner kurzfristig auf distanz halten,sodass man wieder fliehen kann...da fliehen eh die einzige vernünftige alternative bei zombieangriffen ist...

auf alle fälle wäre eine insel oder zumindest ein schiff ein relativ sicheres hauptquartier,von den aus man beutezüge machen könnte .wenn man dann noch das glück hat und zumindest in der nähe eine kaserne hat,mit gut ausgestatteter Waffenkammer,kann man von da ordentlich munition und waffen besorgen...problematisch wirds allerdings mit nahrung,getränken udn auf die dauer mit der geistigen gesundheit,wenn man das pech hat und alleine in einem hunderte kilometer grossen areal lebt,wo man das einzige vernünftig denkende wesen ist


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich würd auf alle fälle eine pumpgun und/oder sowas wie ne MP5 empfehlen weil das die einzigen waffen sind,die man auch schnell aus der hüfte abfeuern kann



Hast du die MP5 mal geschossen?
Einzelschüsse kann man natürlich sauber platzieren, aber vollauto gilt das Motto "Spray and Pray".


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hast du die MP5 mal geschossen?
> Einzelschüsse kann man natürlich sauber platzieren, aber vollauto gilt das Motto "Spray and Pray".



ich wurde hier die AA 12 und ne Kriss empfehlen


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

Ich find die AA12 furchtbar und würde dem Ding auch nicht vertrauen.
Die Kriss ist einfach lecker..schönes Kaliber und ruhig wie sonst was.
Da kenn ich aber keine langzeit Erfahrungen. Da das System ja bislang echt einzigartig ist, weiß ich nicht wie lang das die Belastung aushält.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Der imho realistischte "Überlebensthriller" nach einer solchen Apokalypse: "The Road". Der ist so verdammt deprimierend realistisch, daß sich den kaum ein Mensch antut! Hier wird nur noch vegetiert und gezeigt, daß in solch' einer Umgebung der Mensch der schlimmste Feind ist. Wer mies drauf ist und seine Stimmung noch verschlechtern möchte, schmeißt dieses Untergangsvehikel ein! Und leider ist das wohl ganz, ganz abseits der tollen "Zombie-Survival-Thriller" die Realität...


Gestern erst gesehen... und... meine Fresse würde ich mir die Kugel geben!


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich find die AA12 furchtbar und würde dem Ding auch nicht vertrauen.
> Die Kriss ist einfach lecker..schönes Kaliber und ruhig wie sonst was.
> Da kenn ich aber keine langzeit Erfahrungen. Da das System ja bislang echt einzigartig ist, weiß ich nicht wie lang das die Belastung aushält.



ich kenn die waffen nur aus videos und da hat mich die aa12 mit extremst wenig ruckstoß überzeugt


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gestern erst gesehen... und... meine Fresse würde ich mir die Kugel geben!



hört mir mit the road auf -.- den haben wir im Seminarfach gesehen (science fiction) und er wurde totgeredet!


----------



## vollmi (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Einzelschüsse kann man natürlich sauber platzieren, aber vollauto gilt das Motto "Spray and Pray".



Ich stell mir grad vor. Manowar rennt schreiend MP im Anschlag hinter einem Zombie her und verschwindet aus dem Bild. 
Kurz darauf sieht man ihn wieder schreiend ins Bild rennen mit nem Zombiepulk im Nacken 

mfg René


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Haha xD

Naja aufgrund meiner "Behinderung" in Form einer Schiene und Krücken werde ich mich wohl an das .50 cal aufm Dach hocken ^^

Edit: Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich trotzdem mit


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad vor. Manowar rennt schreiend MP im Anschlag hinter einem Zombie her und verschwindet aus dem Bild.
> Kurz darauf sieht man ihn wieder schreiend ins Bild rennen mit nem Zombiepulk im Nacken
> 
> mfg René



Wieso das? 
Eigentlich bin ich recht gut ausgebildet 



H2OTest schrieb:


> Naja aufgrund meiner "Behinderung" in Form einer Schiene und Krücken werde ich mich wohl an das .50 cal aufm Dach hocken ^^



Wieso muss es immer nen 50er Kaliber sein?
Für die Weichflöten würden warscheinlich sogar 22er reichen ^^

Das beste wäre wohl, wenn jede Waffe das selbe Kaliber braucht.
5,56 gibts in großen Mengen und wäre damit wohl meine erste Wahl.
Wenn man denn wirklich mal in größerer Entfernung schießen muss, dann würde nen 7,62 auch langen.

Wobei andererseits wieder.. man nehme, was man kriegen kann


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wieso muss es immer nen 50er Kaliber sein?



Es ist Groß, hat durchschlagskraft und macht schön Boom 

Außerdem sind auf dem dach vom Hummer (Humve?) gleich n .50 drauf.

Edit: ahja das 7,62er passt wunderbar in ne m134


----------



## vollmi (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wieso das?
> Eigentlich bin ich recht gut ausgebildet



Mir kam nur grad das Bild in den Sinn. Wenn man mit ner MP auf n Zombie losgeht 



> Das beste wäre wohl, wenn jede Waffe das selbe Kaliber braucht.
> 5,56 gibts in großen Mengen und wäre damit wohl meine erste Wahl.
> Wenn man denn wirklich mal in größerer Entfernung schießen muss, dann würde nen 7,62 auch langen.



Also 5.5er und 7.5er hätte ich mehrere tausend Schuss eingelagert. Da frage ich mich. Wenn ich mit 7.5er ausgeschossen bin, krieg ich da auch 7.62er Munition rein oder geht das nur umgekehrt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für beide hab ich noch ZF und mehr Magazine zum schnellen wechseln.


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

Es gibt aber harte und weiche Ziele.
50er Kaliber werden nicht unbedingt für weiche Ziele (Mensch..äh Zombies) genommen.
50er sind vorallem dazu da, um Motoren, Bomben oder ähnlichen Kram zu durchschlagen.
Aber ok..große Löcher lasse ich durchgehen. Soll ja auch Spaß machen 

HMMVVE nennt sich das Dingen korrekt, wird dann zu Humve abgeleitet 
Und nicht jeder HMMVVE hat automatisch nen 50er aufm Dach ^^

Ne Gatling gun gibts in tausenden Ausführungen. 
Und da gibts definitiv welche, die mehr Spaß machen :>
Rumtragen willst du sowas aber definitiv nicht.
Apropos rumtragen, vergiss bloß nicht, das ne 50er um einiges mehr wiegt, als z.B. ne 5,56.
Je nach Menge, macht sich das deutlich bemerkbar


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Also 5.5er und 7.5er hätte ich mehrere tausend Schuss eingelagert. Da frage ich mich. Wenn ich mit 7.5er ausgeschossen bin, krieg ich da auch 7.62er Munition rein oder geht das nur umgekehrt?



Ich würds nicht ausprobieren wollen.
Bei dem Größenunterschied dürfte es doch nichtmal passen? ^^
Im schlimmsten Fall fliegt dir da doch die Kammer um die Ohren oder der Lauf wird durchschlagen?

Upsi..jetzt mach ich auch schon Doppelposts


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Es gibt aber harte und weiche Ziele.
> 50er Kaliber werden nicht unbedingt für weiche Ziele (Mensch..äh Zombies) genommen.
> 50er sind vorallem dazu da, um Motoren, Bomben oder ähnlichen Kram zu durchschlagen.



sie ist ja auch panzerbrechend  das das .50er nicht dafür gemacht ist war mir klar, aber es muss bestimmt spaß machen damit zu schießen 

was würdet ihr denn für mich empfehlen?  (gehen wir davon aus ich könnte laufen -.-)


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sie ist ja auch panzerbrechend  das das .50er nicht dafür gemacht ist war mir klar, aber es muss bestimmt spaß machen damit zu schießen
> 
> was würdet ihr denn für mich empfehlen?  (gehen wir davon aus ich könnte laufen -.-)




such dir was aus:
http://www.heckler-koch.com/de/produkte/maschinenpistolen.html


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

Aber wofür brauchst du Panzerbrechende Munition gegen Zombies? ^^
Die größte Gefahr bleiben aber mit sicherheit andere Menschen. Auch wenn man zusammen arbeiten sollte, wird das wohl nicht immer so klappen. Da könnte man das dann wohl brauchen 
Aber selbst Keramikplatten halten nur 7,62 aus und das mit Glück.

Hast du Alien 4 geguckt? 
Der Typ im Rollstuhl kommt doch wunderbar klar


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hast du die MP5 mal geschossen?
> Einzelschüsse kann man natürlich sauber platzieren, aber vollauto gilt das Motto "Spray and Pray".



jo und genau damit die chance aus der hüfte überhaupt irgendwas zu treffen,denn einen gezielten schuss in so einer situation abzugeben,wenn man von ner hordfe zombies angegriffen wird der muss schon ne verdammt coole sau sein...


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

hmm dann nehme ich ne hk417 und dazu die mp7a1, wenn es hk sein muss xD


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

H&K bauen ja nur die besten Waffen der Welt..


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> H&K bauen ja nur die besten Waffen der Welt..



Sarkasmus?


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mir kam nur grad das Bild in den Sinn. Wenn man mit ner MP auf n Zombie losgeht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das g3 hatte ich zu meiner zeit auch noch.und auch mit zf... und bif für nachteinsätze als scharfschütze...


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

Wo siehst du da ein G3? 

Nope!
H&K all the Way!


----------



## Merianna (24. Mai 2012)

Für den normalen Zombieüberlebensalltag wohl eher was kleines und leichtes und handliches ne Famas oder so und ne Sig P226 denke das sollte reichen
Um zwischen drinn bischen Spaß zu haben würd ich mir auf jeden Fall noch ne Großwildbüchse in den Kofferaum packen so im Kaliber .500 wenn man denn mal unterwegs auf einzelne Viecher trifft und nicht Gefahr läuft gleich ne Meute aufzuschrecken

Das auf dem Bild müsste ne Sig 550 sein und kein G3  Schweizer Standard so weit ich weiß


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da ein G3?
> 
> Nope!
> H&K all the Way!




zu meiner zeit hiess das noch g3...ist das jetzt g36 oder was?


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

das ist ne sig 550 ^^ 
erkennt man an dem billigplastik  ein g3 besteht komplett aus kruppstahl


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist ne sig 550 ^^
> erkennt man an dem billigplastik  ein g3 besteht komplett aus kruppstahl


ok,hab das jetzt mal gegoogelt...aber hat doch verdammte ähnlichkeit auf den ersten blick mit nem g3...auf dem zweiten blick fallen dann die unterschiede auf...vollmi ist ja auch schweizer...


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

habe den ganzen spaß mal überschlagen.
ich wohne in sachsen- anhalt. 2,3 mio einwohner. also leichte beute als zombiejäger bei geringer bevölkerungsdichte.
die grundausstattung zum überleben dürfte ja mittlerweile jedem hauptschüler klar sein.
ich kann mich wohl mit genug waffenfähigem material ausstatten, da in meiner heimatstadt ein guter schützenverein organsisiert ist. außerdem liegt die clausewitz-kaserne nicht weit weg von magdeburg. und mein schwippschwager dort offizier ist. und ich denke mal die bw wird genauso unorganisiert auf solch ein szenario reagieren, wie die normale bevölkerung.
und feldjäger sind ziemlich gut bewaffnete typen. jedenfalls die, die ich bei meinen monatlichen besuchen in der kaserne sehe ^^
und komplett mit .223 remington ausgestattet lässt sich glaube schnell mal ein kleinkrieg anfangen ^^

wobei ich bei der austattung mit maschinenpistolen immer noch zur ump mit .45er acp tendieren würde. der durchschlag und die mündungsenergie sind brutal. aber eben nur in geübten händen zu verwenden.


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wobei ich bei der austattung mit maschinenpistolen immer noch zur ump mit .45er acp tendieren würde. der durchschlag und die mündungsenergie sind brutal. aber eben nur in geübten händen zu verwenden.



Deswegen ja die Kriss


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnKd6iXHTQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Merianna (24. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICWwHKoNFBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Für den Spaß zwischen durch bin ich ja immer noch dafür würds echt gern mal am Zombiekopf testen


----------



## vollmi (24. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo und genau damit die chance aus der hüfte überhaupt irgendwas zu treffen,denn einen gezielten schuss in so einer situation abzugeben,wenn man von ner hordfe zombies angegriffen wird der muss schon ne verdammt coole sau sein...



Na wir sind coole Säue 

Ich mein die Gewehre würd ich nur nehmen wenn die Kettensäge streikt


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Für den Spaß zwischen durch bin ich ja immer noch dafür würds echt gern mal am Zombiekopf testen



Der Typ im Video geht echt gut um mit dem Ding.
Glaub mal nicht, das das so ein Kinderspiel ist, wie bei dem


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2012)

ich hab immer noch ne schlechte erfahrung mit amitechnik...kopieren und als eigenentwurf verkaufen können viele, aber den sinn und unsinn können nur die usa.... pfeifen sry..


----------



## Merianna (25. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der Typ im Video geht echt gut um mit dem Ding.
> Glaub mal nicht, das das so ein Kinderspiel ist, wie bei dem


Hab auch tierisch Respekt vor dem Teil, glaub hätte sogar bischen Angst abzudrücken 
Hab schon Videos gesehn da sind Leute mit dem Gewehr durch den halben Raum geflogen weil sie es unterschätzt haben 
Zum Vergleich war im Video auch die .30-06 die war bei uns halt das Standard Kaliber bei der Jagdscheinausbildung und ich fand die hatte fürs erste auch schon nen guten Rückstoß 
Aber wer weiß vielleicht mutieren die Zombies ja und man braucht schon so dicke Pillen da mit es ihnen besser geht


----------



## Manowar (25. Mai 2012)

Sie nehmen also die Ausmaße von Elefanten und Nashörnern an?


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Hab auch tierisch Respekt vor dem Teil, glaub hätte sogar bischen Angst abzudrücken
> Hab schon Videos gesehn da sind Leute mit dem Gewehr durch den halben Raum geflogen weil sie es unterschätzt haben



tja,warum dann nicht gleich die handlichen pumpguns...aus der hüfte,schnell,ohne sehr auffäligen rückstoß und effizient...udn alleine der phsykalische druck der geschosse hält die zombies kurz auf distanz um halt wieder die flucht antreten zu können..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vP1esx5omc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Mai 2012)

Jaja, Pumpguns... Ich mag ja eher die China Lake :>


----------



## musicmaster (31. Mai 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> man jetz läst mich der gedanke neme los unser Wohngebäute zu ner Fetsung auszubauen xD
> 
> ich liebe Fetungen und defensievanlagen :>
> 
> ich glaub ich mach mir ma nen "umgestalltungsplan"



Weißt du... ich stehe zwar weniger aus Festungen und auf DEFENSIVALAGEN erstrecht nicht! Ich stehe eher auf so richtig richtig RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICHTIIIIIIIIIIIG Stark bewaffnete Offensivanlagen > (Ihr Zombies sollt ALLLLLLLE verecken!!! Mwuahahahahahahahahaaaaa!!! > ) Am besten knall ich alle ab mit nem Maschienengewehr und HAUFENWEISE Muni mit dabei und 4 weiteren Maschinengewehre im Schlepptau >


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2012)

5 MGs? Bist du Hulk?


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

Seid ihr schon alle von den Zombies gefressen oder wie ?

da haben wir 4 fälle in der usa von menschenfressenden zombies und schaukelt eure eier statt zur mobilmachung zu rufen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2012)

*schaukel*


----------



## vollmi (4. Juni 2012)

Lass sie sich doch erstmal etwas vermehren. Und dann... 

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awVqRr1eCo[/youtube]
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mich das nicht in Florida trauen würde 
Die Angst ist da ^^


----------



## flaminator45 (12. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awVqRr1eCo[/youtube]
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mich das nicht in Florida trauen würde
> Die Angst ist da ^^




Nicht so lustig wie du meinst, in den USA ist jetzt eine "Zombiedroge" aufgetaucht Zombiedroge Artikel der Kerl, der letztens da nen Obdachlosen das Gesicht abgefresseh hat soll das Zeug auch genommen haben. 

Langsam wirds sehr interessant


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2012)

Muss...mich zurückhalten..Nicolas..Cage zu..zeigen..
Haltet mich davon ab!


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

flaminator45 schrieb:


> Nicht so lustig wie du meinst, in den USA ist jetzt eine "Zombiedroge" aufgetaucht Zombiedroge Artikel der Kerl, der letztens da nen Obdachlosen das Gesicht abgefresseh hat soll das Zeug auch genommen haben.
> 
> Langsam wirds sehr interessant






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4awVqRr1eCo[/youtube]
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mich das nicht in Florida trauen würde
> Die Angst ist da ^^



In den USA würde ich mich sowas nicht trauen. Da hätte ich Angst, dass die Vorstadtgangster ihre Waffen zücken und mich übern Haufen schießen cO.

Aber schon geil wie die alle wegrennen xD


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Aber schon geil wie die alle wegrennen xD


dafür hat er vom letzten garantiert ein paar aufs maul bekommen...gönn ich ihm


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQWb-5nblx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sind atm der Verkaufsschlager in der USA ^^


----------



## vollmi (13. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Sind atm der Verkaufsschlager in der USA ^^



Ideales Packungscover für die Quengelzone im Real


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

mami mami kaufst mir du mir eine packung zombie max ?

klar - aber schiess damit nicht auf papi der im keller angekettet ist


----------



## vollmi (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> klar - aber schiess damit nicht auf papi der im keller angekettet ist



Achwas zum Ueben geht das schon. Halt nur nicht in den Kopf


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



http://www.geekologie.com/2012/06/ar-15-zombie-destroyer-features-muzzle-b.php


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2012)

Selten so ein Schwachsinn gesehen O_o


----------



## vollmi (20. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Selten so ein Schwachsinn gesehen O_o



Na komm. Unnötiges Zeug rumschleppen gibt Muskeln 

Sind Zombies eigentlich auf Augen angewiesen?

Dann wäre ne modifizierte Laserzielvorrichtung sicher auch von vorteil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJdf9pfS9D0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2012)

Ui..den hätte ich gern als neues Spielzeug


----------



## vollmi (20. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ui..den hätte ich gern als neues Spielzeug



Als Spielzeug habe ich mir einen bestellt. Und ein paar Experimente damit gemacht. Habe ich nun weiterverkauft. Aber um ihn wirklich zu behalten ist er zu teuer. Er ist ja nicht wirklich als Laserpointer zu gebrauchen, aber man kann n paar coole Sachen damit machen. Und der Verkauf ist eigentlich verlustfrei (hab 300 CHF dafür gekriegt).

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass sich viele viele Leute nicht mit Waffen auskennen und tierisch versagen würden


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

wer bitte packt beim waffen gebrauch ausser bei handfeuer waffen an das magazin ???
und wie der so aussieht kriegt er die waffe voll gegen sein gesicht ^^ und 
killt die schulter weil die waffe eh schon hochzieht aber bei falscher handhabung hehe ^^


----------



## Manowar (21. Juni 2012)

Und da haben wir noch jemanden 
Der Rückstoß bei der Waffe ist ein Witz


----------



## Highgrunt (21. Juni 2012)

Schließlich sind die Teile ja darauf ausgelegt maximale Präzision auf hohe Distanz zu gewährleisten.

Ein starker Rückstoß wäre diesem Ziel nicht sonderlich zuträglich.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

ja sry man ^^ kenne einen der hat bei ner handfeuerwaffe die schulte gute nacht gesagt weil er sie falsch gehalten hat 3wochen kzh (ausgerenkt)


----------



## vollmi (21. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und da haben wir noch jemanden
> Der Rückstoß bei der Waffe ist ein Witz



Allerdings ist die Barrett auch sauschwer. Was das vernünftige Zielen in stehender Stellung nahezu unmöglich macht da brauchts auch keinen Rückstoss dazu 

mfG René


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juni 2012)

solchen leute sollte man ne ak in die hand drücken, damit können ja sogar "kinder" mit umgehen


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2012)

Man kann der Evolution auch einen Gefallen tun und solche Leute mit ner Klobürste an die Front schicken -.-


----------



## flaminator45 (21. Juni 2012)

Was habt ihr Alle mit den Feuerwaffen? Sowas is in na Zombieapokalypse doch totaler Quatsch. Anfangs sicher recht praktisch, aber was macht ihr wenn schon alles überrannt wurde, es von Zombies nur so wimmelt und euch eh die Munition ausgeht? Die Dinger sind laut, das lockt warscheinlich die Zombies erst richtig an (ich beziehe mich hier mal auf The walking Dead Zombies), und wenn die Munition aus ist, is es auch mit euch aus 

Jediglich Sniperwaffen mit ausreichend Munition auf nem gesicherten, erhöhten Standpunkt sind nützlich, oder naja ein Panzer mit mehrläufigen Flaggeschützen (wenn mans mal richtig brachial machen will )

Sonst wären als Schusswaffen Bögen und Armbrüste wesendlich besser. Lautlos und sie schiessen alles ab, was lang und spitz ist.


----------



## vollmi (21. Juni 2012)

Ich seh mich schon Pfeile aus Zombieknochen schnitzen


----------



## flaminator45 (21. Juni 2012)

Und hier mal was Nettes zum lesen, hab das letztes Halloween leicht angetrunken geschrieben, als ich mich über par Zombiefilme aufgeregt hab^^

Schlagartig taucht ein neuartiges Virus auf und verwandelt alle die ihr kennt in blutrünstige Monster, was tun?


Schutz:

Geht in aller Panik wenn sich das Virus noch nicht so weit ausgebreitet hat plündern. Packt alles an Dosen und Wasser ein was ihr bekommen könnt (Schnaps und Kippen sind auch gut um ggf mit anderen Überlebenden zu tauschen). Medikamente aller Art besonders Antibiotika und Desinfektionsmittel sind dringend notwendig. Nun sucht ihr euch ein Gebäude mit möglichst wenig Fenstern, von wo ihr die Umgebung gut überblicken könnt. Bungalows bieten sich da an, einfach zu sichern usw, dort verschanzt ihr euch dann erstmal. Umliegende Metallzäune und Stacheldraht sind einfach zu verarbeiten. Da die Stromversorgung wohl zusammenbrechen wird besorgt eich Generatoren (zu finden in jedem größeren Baumarkt)


Waffen:

Die Ausrüstung ist das A und O für das längerfristige Überleben, wenn möglich plündert einen gut sortierten Waffenladen bzw BW Shop. Seht aber von den Schusswaffen erstmal ab und konzentriert euch auf Klingenwaffen wie Macheten usw. Wenn es was zum Schießen sein soll packt lieber Armbrüste und Bögen ein. Hintergrund dabei ist schlichtweg das Gewicht, Pistolen und Munition sind einfach sehr schwer, laut und bei Armbrust und Bogen könnt ihr euch ggf die Munition selbst machen z.b. ne Armbrust schießt alles ab, was lang und spitz ist, und is dazu auf kurze Distanz immer effektiv. Und wenn ihr schon in sonem Laden seit sucht euch noch Lederkleidung usw, denn durch Leder kommt das Menschliche/Zombie Gebiss nicht durch. Motorradfahrer Anzüge bieten sich da an, nehmt auch nen Genickschutz und Helm mit.


Ist kein Waffenladen in der Nähe geht einfach in einen Baumarkt, dort gibt es Äxte, Kettensägen, Sägeblätter und massig lustiges Zeug woraus man Waffen basteln kann, obendrein gibt es dort auch Sicherheitskleidung, die ähnlich gut wirken sollte wie Lederkleidung.


Solltet ihr in der Nähe einer Großstadt sein hat die Arme bestimmt Posten aufgebaut, die werden wahrscheinlich längst überrannt sein, aber wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt eich bei einem Posten umzusehen guckt doch mal nach Sprengstoff mit nem Fernzünder, sowas kann man immer gut brauchen. (Z.b. Fleischbomben. Man nimmt ein dickes Stück frisches Fleisch, packt etwas Sprengstoff mit Zünder in ne Dose mit Nägeln, packt die Dose dann in das Fleisch und schon habt ihr was um die Zombiereihen zu lichten).


Fahrzeuge:

Ein Fahrzeug zur Flucht ist immer gut, aber es muss auch gesichert werden! Sucht euch am besten ein Auto, das viel Platz hat, aber trotzdem nicht viel verbraucht. Da ihr wahrscheinlich auch durch unwegsames Gelände fahren müsst, muss der Unterboden verstärkt werden. Nächster wichtiger Punkt sind die Fenster, befestige am besten ein robustes Metallgitter vor den Fenstern, Maschendraht ist zu unsicher, da mit genug Kraft die ganze Fensterverkleidung nach Innen gedrückt werden kann. Wenn möglich bringt noch Klingen am Fahrzeug an, um ggf durch Zombierudel durchfahren zu können.


Wenn möglich beschafft euch einen Anti Aufstand Wagen der Polizei/Bundeswehr, in großen Städten dürften genügend verlassen wenn auch blutverschmiert rumstehen. An diesen Fahrzeugen braucht ihr an sich nicht mehr viel herumbasteln.


Wichtige Regeln!


Infizierte sind keine Menschen mehr! Egal wer es ist, ihr müsst ihn töten, sonst sterbt ihr bzw werdet auch zu Zombies. Auch wenn es um Familie und Freunde geht, seht es als letzten Gefallen, indem ihr sie erlöst, es mag zwar schwer fallen, aber es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit, naja außer sterben.


Wenn ihr in einer Gruppe unterwegs seid und ein Begleiter gebissen oder nur von einen Infizierten verletzt wurde tötet ihn schnell und schmerzlos, denn er ist mit Sicherheit auch infiziert und stellt eine Gefahr für die restliche Gruppe dar.


Solltet ihr selber gebissen/verletzt worden sein, und die Gruppe weigert sich euch zu töten entfernt euch soweit wie Möglich von der Gruppe und setzt euch selbst ein Ende. Ein ziemlich cooler Abgang wäre es natürlich bepackt mit Sprengstoff in ein Zombierudel zu rennen.


Solltet ihr auf Fremde treffen untersucht sie gründlich auf Wunden, sollten sie sich weigern tötet sie lieber, denn sicher ist sicher.


Sollte in eurer Gruppe jemand in na Gefahrensituation einen Nervenzusammenbruch haben lasst ihn zurück, den is eh nicht zu helfen bzw er wäre bei nächster Gelegenheit eh gestorben. Obendrein zieht sein Geschrei wahrscheinlich die Aufmerksamkeit der Zombies auf sich und ihr könnt abhauen.


Beobachtet die Zombies, um so mehr ihr über sie wisst, um so leichter könnt ihr überleben. Z.b. wenn sie mit der Zeit verwesen, oder das Virus sie nach na Zeit tötet müsst ihr nur auf die Zeiträume achten. Wenn sie das Virus tötet müsst ihr auch auf die Anzahl der Zombies achten, denn irgendwann gibt es einen Höhepunkt an Infizierten, danach sinkt die zahl durch sterben wieder, und die Zeit könnt ihr gut in nem gesicherten Gebäude mit Vorräten überstehen.


Besorgt euch ein CB Funkgerät und ein Transistor Radio, so erfahrt ihr ggf von sicheren Zonen, aber Achtung, sollte es sich nur um eine Endlosschleife handeln existiert die Zone vll nicht mehr. Wenn sie ein Radiosignal senden können haben sie auch Funk, versucht also erstmal per Funk Kontakt aufzunehmen, bevor ihr euch auf den Weg macht.


----------



## Manowar (22. Juni 2012)

flaminator45 schrieb:


> Jediglich Sniperwaffen mit ausreichend Munition auf nem gesicherten, erhöhten Standpunkt sind nützlich,



Weil du den Lauf eher auswechseln musst, als bei einem Sturmgewehr oder Mp? 
Aber hey..es können ja höchstens ~7milliarden sein..das passt scho!


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2012)

flaminator45 schrieb:


> Die Ausrüstung ist das A und O für das längerfristige Überleben, wenn möglich plündert einen gut sortierten Waffenladen bzw BW Shop. Seht aber von den Schusswaffen erstmal ab und konzentriert euch auf *Klingenwaffen wie Macheten usw.* Wenn es was zum Schießen sein soll packt lieber Armbrüste und Bögen ein. Hintergrund dabei ist schlichtweg das Gewicht, *Pistolen und Munition sind einfach sehr schwer*,Ist kein Waffenladen in der Nähe geht einfach in einen Baumarkt, dort gibt es Äxte, Kettensägen, Sägeblätter und massig lustiges Zeug woraus man Waffen basteln kann, obendrein gibt es dort auch Sicherheitskleidung, die ähnlich gut wirken sollte wie Lederkleidung.
> Solltet ihr in der Nähe einer Großstadt sein hat die Arme bestimmt Posten aufgebaut, die werden wahrscheinlich längst überrannt sein, aber wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt eich bei einem Posten umzusehen guckt doch mal nach Sprengstoff mit nem Fernzünder, sowas kann man immer gut brauchen. (Z.b. Fleischbomben. Man nimmt ein dickes Stück frisches Fleisch, packt etwas *Sprengstoff mit Zünder in ne Dose mit Nägeln, packt die Dose dann in das Fleisch und schon habt ihr was um die Zombiereihen zu lichten).
> *




ansich gute vorschläge dabei,wenn auch manchmal recht skrupellos,aber ok...harte zeiten erfordern harte maßnahmen...

aber diese ewigen vorschläge von wegen macheten,äxte,säbel,schwerter,etc...das geht gar nicht!!!wass wollt ihr alle damit???ihr seid weder im nahkampf mit hieb- und stichwaffen ausgebildet,noch habt ihr,selbst mit ausbildung,den hauch einer chance einen angriff von mehr als zwei zombies ohne biss zu überstehen...ich seh dabei  immer nur son schmächtigen typen wie er mit nem riesenschwert ausholt und während er noch das schwert über kopf hält sind schon mindestens zwei zombies an seiner gurgel und reissen ihm den kehlkopf raus...vergesst alle schweren unnötigen nahkampfwaffen.denkt nicht mal dran.die behindern nur und verringern eure fluchtgeschwindigkeit...

und dann erklär mir mal den gewichtsunterschied zwischen ner armbrust und ner pistole...also da hab ich lieber drei pistolen am mann,als eine armbrust...und als distanzwaffe immer ein gewehr,meinetwegen mit schalldämpfer.denn ne armbrust hat genau ein schuss,während du beim gewehr auch mal ein schuss versemmeln kannst.der zombie geht eh nich in deckung wenn du daneben ballerst.einfach neu zielen,schuss und fertig...

ihr denkt einfach zu koventionell...genau wie mit der fleisch-sprengfalle...was willst du mit der nagelbombe erreichen ausser das die zombies mit nägeln gespickt sind udn alle einmal umkippen durch die druckwelle.die klopfen sich nicht mal die nägel ab udn stehen wieder auf und gehen weiter...resourcenverschwendung...
brand-,säure- und grubenfallen ja,aber alles andere ist quatsch...


----------



## Reflox (22. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ansich gute vorschläge dabei,wenn auch manchmal recht skrupellos,aber ok...harte zeiten erfordern harte maßnahmen...
> 
> aber diese ewigen vorschläge von wegen macheten,äxte,säbel,schwerter,etc...das geht gar nicht!!!wass wollt ihr alle damit???ihr seid weder im nahkampf mit hieb- und stichwaffen ausgebildet,noch habt ihr,selbst mit ausbildung,den hauch einer chance einen angriff von mehr als zwei zombies ohne biss zu überstehen...ich seh dabei immer nur son schmächtigen typen wie er mit nem riesenschwert ausholt und während er noch das schwert über kopf hält sind schon mindestens zwei zombies an seiner gurgel und reissen ihm den kehlkopf raus...vergesst alle schweren unnötigen nahkampfwaffen.denkt nicht mal dran.die behindern nur und verringern eure fluchtgeschwindigkeit...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jL_swr6dto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylQQj1bH-yY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykMtv3afDo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du brauchst halt kleine Nahkampfwaffen, die aber trotzdem verdammt viel Schaden anrichten. Ich habe den Tomahawk und den Annihilator selber ausprobieren können, die sind verdammt stark, auch ohne Trainingserfahrung.


----------



## flaminator45 (22. Juni 2012)

@shadow24

Du gehst ja auch von einer direkten Konfrontation aus, was so oder so sehr schnell tötlich endet. In solch einer Situation kommts aber eher aufs schleichen und verstecken an, wo eine Armbrust wesendlich besser ist um einige Ziele aus dem Hinterhalt heraus zu beseitigen weil lautlos 

Und Nahkampfwaffen sind sehr wohl nützlich (wenn man sich an meine Anleitung hält bezüglich Schutzkleidung). Denn wenn du 2 Zombies mit na Pistole ausschaltest hast du sehr schnell 20 neue am Hals durch die Schüsse, was wiederum sehr unpraktisch ist, da halbautomatik Handfeuerwaffen in der Regel nur zwischen 6 und 12 Schuss im Magazien haben (kommt auf die Waffe an) 


@Manowar

Mit einer Sniper kannst du aber problemlos ein Gebiet absichern und das obendrein noch sehr effizient. Mit na MG verschwendest du schlichtweg Munition.

Und es kann garnicht 7 Milliarden Zombies geben, jedenfalls nicht wenn wir hier von einen Virus ausgehen, dass sich durch Bisse bzw Blut und Speichel überträgt, das Opfer TÖTET und Reanimiert mit minimaler neuraler Leistung (sehen, hören, Hunger, Laufen). Diese Zombies würden nämlich mit der Zeit trotzdem verwesen.

Gehen wir aber von Infizierten wie in 28 Day´s later aus, die ja nicht tot sondern wirklich nur infiziert sind verhungern die nach na Zeit einfach und sind obendrein leichter zu töten.


Aber Beide haben etwas gemein, die fressen Menschen und da liegt der Knackpunkt. Die Wenigsten Menschen werden es wohl nach einem Biss bzw Infektion schaffen zu endkommen, wenn die Zombies einen haben fressen sie einen, und das meist so schnell, das man eh tot ist bevor sich das Virus im Körper ausbreiten kann (kein Herzschlag kein Kreislauf keine Ausbreitung im Körper), obendrein werden die Körper so weit abgenagt, das selbst wenn eine Infektion erfolgt wäre, das Opfer sich durch fehlende Muskeln nicht bewegen könnte.

Ergo würde sich nur ein sehr geringer Teil überhaupt infizieren und zur Gefahr werden. Dazu kommt irgendwann der Höhepunkt, wo sich die Überlebenden verschanzt und gerüstet haben, und die Zombies/Infizierten nix mehr zu futtern hätten und die Zahl nicht weiter steigen könnte.


Anders siehts da aber bei den Zombies von "The walking Dead" aus.*(Achtung Spoiler für die, die staffel 2 noch nicht gesehen haben und die Comics nicht kennen!)* 1. Gibt es ja quasi 2 Infektionsstufen, Alle sind infiziert und werden nach dem Tod zu nem Zombie, dieses beschleunigt sich aber rapiede wenn man von nem Zombie gebissen wird (infektion 2). Diese Zombies verhungern nicht, und ihre Köpfe sind selbst nach dem abtrennen vom Körper noch funktionsfähig.

Da aber grundsätzlich jeder schon infiziert ist, und nach dem Tode so oder so wieder aufsteht (ausser wenn er komplett abgenagt ist, verbrannt wurde oder durch nen Kopfschuss starb) gibt es nur in diesen Szenario die Möglichkeit extrem viele Zombies zu erhalten


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht bricht die Apokalypse ja dadurch aus, das Cloud9 legalisiert wird( waruma uch immer) und in der neusten Fuhre was drinn is, dass alle hängenbleiben?


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2012)

flaminator45 schrieb:


> @shadow24
> 
> Du gehst ja auch von einer direkten Konfrontation aus, was so oder so sehr schnell tötlich endet. In solch einer Situation kommts aber eher aufs schleichen und verstecken an, wo eine Armbrust wesendlich besser ist um einige Ziele aus dem Hinterhalt heraus zu beseitigen weil lautlos
> 
> Und Nahkampfwaffen sind sehr wohl nützlich (wenn man sich an meine Anleitung hält bezüglich Schutzkleidung). Denn wenn du 2 Zombies mit na Pistole ausschaltest hast du sehr schnell 20 neue am Hals durch die Schüsse, was wiederum sehr unpraktisch ist, da halbautomatik Handfeuerwaffen in der Regel nur zwischen 6 und 12 Schuss im Magazien haben (kommt auf die Waffe an)



ich geh von ner direkten konfrontation aus???wo hast du denn das gelesen???ich wunderte mich wieder mal nur,dass wieder jemand ein ganzes nahkampfarsenal einpacken will.*du *schreibst doch :
_Seht aber von den Schusswaffen erstmal ab und konzentriert euch auf Klingenwaffen wie Macheten usw
und
Ist kein Waffenladen in der Nähe geht einfach in einen Baumarkt, dort gibt es Äxte, Kettensägen, Sägeblätter und massig lustiges Zeug woraus man Waffen basteln kann

_ich würde mich NIE auf eine direkte konfrontation mit einem zombie einlassen,wenn ich das irgendwie verhindern kann.und so toll kann dein schutzanzug gar nicht sein,dass der nich ne stelle findet wo er dich beissen kann...udn komm mir jetzt nicht mit ner ritterrüstung bei 25 grad im schatten und dazu noch mehrere klingenwaffen,äxte und kettensägen im gepäck...dann könntest du nur glück haben das die zombies sich totlachen wenn du da auf allen vieren in deinem stahlgewand durch die gegend kriechst

und ich wiederhole mich gerne,wenn ich schreibe das eine armbrust EIN Pfeil zur zeit abschiessen kann und dann musst du nachladen.ein gewehr hat ein ganzes Magazin...und auch das wiederhol ich nochmal gerne,dass sowohl gewehre als auch pistolen einen schalldämpfer nutzen können,was bei nutzung dann ungefähr so laut ist wie dein abgeschossener pfeil...

und stell dir mal vor du pirschst da durch die gegend und irgendwie hast du zwei zombies in unmittelbarer nähe übersehen die plötzlich auf dich zulaufen.da du ja ne ritterrüstung trägst und ca.150 kg gepäck aufmn rücken hast,wird sehr schnell klar wer das rennen gewinnt...was hättest du dann lieber:eine armbrust mit EINEM pfeil oder eine pistole/gewehr mit mehreren schüssen?

aber keine angst ich würde dich dann mit zwei gezielten schüssen aus 150 m entfernung mit meinem gewehr retten,während dein abgeschossener pfeil wohl irgendwo im boden steckt,da du deine arme ja kaum bewegen kannst...naja vlt hab ich sogar ein dosenöffner dabei um dich aus deiner misslichen lage zu befreien,da gerade ein dutzend zombies um die häuserecke kommen


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Vielleicht bricht die Apokalypse ja dadurch aus, das Cloud9 legalisiert wird( waruma uch immer) und in der neusten Fuhre was drinn is, dass alle hängenbleiben?



Das wird nie und nimmer legalisiert. Eine Droge die zu Kannibalismus führt legalisieren aber Gras verbieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wenn das die Zombie apokalypse wird dann wär ich gern zombie ^^


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie traurig wenn das Deine einzige Chance ist...


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

interessant wie leute immer aus einen einfachen text bezüge auf das sozialleben der leute ziehen ^^ 

ich find die susi und strolchi szene als zombie variante halt romantisch 

ganz anders als die zombies wie sie sonst gezeigt werden 

zombies haben ja vieleicht auch gefühle und emotionen


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zombies haben ja vieleicht auch gefühle und emotionen



Sie sind einfach nur mißverstanden, wie man in dieser Dokumentation sieht:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm22DkHX6U4[/youtube]


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

hey den film habe ich sogar 

genauso wie lesbian vampire killers und ich warte ja nur noch drauf das tucker und dale und rubber im angebot mal sind ^^


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2012)

Das ist halt große Filmkunst !

Allerdings fehlt Dir der noch in der Sammlung - vergiß Zombies, das ist die tatsächliche Gefahr:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBYR5ZAd0-U[/youtube]


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

ich kann keine clowns mehr sehen seit ich als kind es mal gesehen habe ^^


----------



## Impossiblix (9. August 2012)

In Zombieland ist das mit dem Clown so witzig D
"Natürlich, es musste ein Clown sein" DD Beste Szene meiner Meinung nach :3

Hin und wieder frage ich mich, ob das Zombie dasein wirklich so schlimm ist.. Heutzutage geht´s den dummen Leuten doch auch super..  man muss sich um nichts kümmern und kann den ganzen Tag chillen.. hier und da nen Menschen fressen und vor sich hin vegitieren


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

Also ich hab den besten Platz bei einer Zombie Apocalypse gefunden. 
Ganz einfach : Helgoland !
60 km vom Festland entfernt,nur per Schiff / Flugzeug zu erreichen
Die Insel ist eine einzige Bunkeranlage 
und die Versorgung ist durch Viehhaltung,Fischerei oder Obstanbau vorerst gesichert. 
COME AT ME ZOMBIES


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also ich hab den besten Platz bei einer Zombie Apocalypse gefunden.
> Ganz einfach : Helgoland !
> 60 km vom Festland entfernt,nur per Schiff / Flugzeug zu erreichen
> Die Insel ist eine einzige Bunkeranlage
> ...



Zombie können auch durchs Wasser. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist extrem gering und es würde Jahrzehnte dauern bis sie da wären aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber trotzdem  
Aber ne, mal im ernst Helgoland wär echt hammer^^Wenn du das dann noch richtig als Festung aufbaust dann gehts ab^^


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

Haha wenn die Zombies nichts besseres zu tun haben als 60km durch die Nordsee zu schwimmen & dann auch noch so koordinieren das sie es hin schaffen bin ich beieindruckt 
Naja als Marine Stützpunkt & ehemalige Seefestung ist es quasi schon eine Festung 
Der komplette Fels ist ja mit Bunkeranlagen durchzogen also überleben könnte man da schon ne Zeit lang


----------



## Highgrunt (9. August 2012)

Wohl eher ne längere Zeit lang. 

Und vielleicht verirren sich ja noch ein paar nette Tiere auf dem Weg nach Helgoland die Zombies um anbeißen finden.


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

Und das beste ist ,dass Helgoland ja eigentlich Dutyfree - Bereich ist & da deswegen mehr Alkohol lagert als Wasser


----------



## Manaldheilungl (9. August 2012)

Mein Zombie Überlebensplan ist ganz einfach. Ich werde ein Zombie, dann brauch ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

Aber dann hast du nicht überlebt


----------



## vollmi (9. August 2012)

Aber tot isser auch nicht.


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

Wer weiss wie es wirklich ist, ein Zombie zu sein. Bevor ich mich beissen lasse, puste ich mir den Schädel mit ner Schrot weg.


----------



## vollmi (9. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wer weiss wie es wirklich ist, ein Zombie zu sein. Bevor ich mich beissen lasse, puste ich mir den Schädel mit ner Schrot weg.



Könntest du nicht lieber Harakiri machen? Das Schrot brauch ich vielleicht nachher noch.

mfG René


----------



## Impossiblix (10. August 2012)

Naja warscheinlich würdest du selbst wenn du es willst gar nicht zum Zombie werden.. die fressen dich ja auf, bevor sich der Virus verbreiten kann und somit wärst du eh tot .. ob ich mich jetzt selbst einfach so töten würde weiß ich ja nicht so :>


----------



## Reflox (10. August 2012)

Wenn ein Zombie dich frisst, hat er was unnötiges angeknabbert. Ein Zombie braucht nur das Gehirn, denn von dort aus steuert ihn der Virus.


----------



## Impossiblix (10. August 2012)

Aber da kann man ja nicht einfach von ausgehen.. Schließlich gibt es verschiedene Zombiearten oder nicht?
Warum sollte der Zombie die Leute denn sonst meinetwegen in den Arm oder so beißen?


----------



## Reflox (10. August 2012)

Damit nichts beschädigt wird was zum funktionieren des Körpers benötigt wird. Daher kann man Zombies auch nur töten, wenn man das Gehirn beschädigt oder es vom Körper trennt.


----------



## Impossiblix (10. August 2012)

Aber der Virus sorgt ja sogesehen für eine extreme Verdummung, wieso sollte es die Zombies interessieren ob sie dein Brain oder deinen Arm futtern? :33
Ich hab noch niucht viele Filme gesehen in denen Zombies nur auf Brains aus sind ..


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

Der Zombie beisst dich einfach irgendwo. Er macht sich nicht die Mühe deinen Schädel zu knacken um an dein Gehirn zu kommen. Auch befällt der Virus nur ein paar Stellen des Hirns, die halt benötigt werden um zu hören, sehen, fühlen, bewegen und zu zubeissen.


----------



## Impossiblix (12. August 2012)

Aber ich dachte der Zombie will dein Gehirn fressen ._.
Deshalb greift er dich doch an oder nicht?


----------



## vollmi (12. August 2012)

Vielleicht will er sich auch nur paaren.

Weisst schon. Zombies nur noch Urinstinkte und so.

mfG René


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

Impossiblix schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte der Zombie will dein Gehirn fressen ._.
> Deshalb greift er dich doch an oder nicht?



Das ist nur in schlechten Zombiefilmen so. Einem Zombie ist es egal was er anknabbern kann, solange er dich beissen oder ausweiden kann.


----------



## BBXBLOXX (14. August 2012)

Mein Haus würde sich super zum Verschanzen anbieten:
Ist auf dem Land an einem KLEINEN Dorf gelegen, daher wenig Zombies aber genügend Vorräte. 
Die nächste Stadt ist 5 km weg, wenn man also leise ist, kommen die eher spärlich her ^^
Zudem haben wir im ersten Stock zwei Waffenschränke in einem Raum, sodass man diesen Raum zum Schutzraum umfunktionieren könnte, indem man mit MEHREREN LEUTEN!!! (weil die SO schwer sind) die Waffenschränke vor die Tür stellt.
Die Zombies würden also nicht reinkommen 
Wir haben einen eigenen Brunnen, sodass, wenn das Stadtwasser verseucht ist wir immer noch trinkbares Wasser haben (zwar eisenhaltig aber immerin etwas) 
Zudem gibt es genug Felder/eigene Pflanzen, Gemüse etc. um ohne in die Stadt zu fahren zu überleben. Und in den nächsten Jahren müsste man halt anpflanzen. Auch gibt es viele Schweineställe etc, das Fehlen mehrerer Schweine würde bestimmt keiner (mehr) merken
Gruß vom Überlebenden


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Ich zieh zu FPS Russia wenn die Zombies kommen


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich zieh zu FPS Russia wenn die Zombies kommen



Überlebenschance : 140%

Als professioneller Russe und Inhaber einer Waffenfabrik kann da nichts schief gehen


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

der würde mit genug und waffen im garten sitzen und n youtube video drehen, wie er die zombies schnetzelt


----------



## Impossiblix (15. August 2012)

> Das ist nur in schlechten Zombiefilmen so. Einem Zombie ist es egal was er anknabbern kann, solange er dich beissen oder ausweiden kann.



Aber daraus kann man ja schließen, dass der Zombie wohl nicht nur einen Teil von dir Essen würde, sondern den Großteil und somit wirst du garnicht erst zum Zombie weil du schon aufgefuttert wurdest bevor sich der VIrus verbreiten kann.. oder? :>


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

Du kannst nem Zombie jedes einzelne Organ rausreissen und er wird weiter auf dich zu gehen. Er braucht nur das Gehirn um zu überleben.


----------



## Impossiblix (15. August 2012)

Ach soo meinst du das die ganze Zeit :33
Das ist natürlich einleuchtend


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

ja deswegen ja auch die headshots. da ein zombie an sich keine lebenserhaltenen funktionen an sich besitzt. was zwar wissenschaftlich unmöglich ist, aber so überliefert ist.


----------



## Soladra (15. August 2012)

Und wenn man einfach die Zombies in die Luft sprengt? Mit Dynamit udn sowas? Bräuchte man da zu überleben nicht einach nen guten Pyrotechniker?


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

> Langsam aber sicher haben sich Vampirbücher und Filme im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein wenig totgelaufen, doch der Markt für Liebesgeschichten zwischen übernatürlichen Wesen und Menschen boomt nach wie vor. Warum also die Blutsauger nicht einfach durch Zombies ersetzen?Genau das passiert in dem Film „*Warm Bodies*“, der genau wie die „Twilight“-Saga aus dem Hause Summit Entertainment kommt. Wie „Twilight“ basiert auch dieser Streifen auf einer Romanvorlage, diesmal allerdings von Isaac Marion – und genau wie bei „Twilight“ steht im Mittelpunkt die schwierige Liebesbeziehung zwischen einem Untoten und einem sterblichen Mädchen. Zombie R, gespielt von Nicholas Hoult („About A Boy“), verliebt sich gegen alle Regeln in die Jugendliche Julie (Teresa Palmer). Wie es der Zufall will, ist Nora sowieso gerade Single, denn R futtert mit Vorliebe Gehirne und leider ließ er sich auch das ihres Exfreundes schmecken. Julie jedoch weckt in ihm menschliche Gefühle, weswegen er sie auch vor seiner eigenen Untoten-Gang rettet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

alden geh wech damit. zombielovestories? da geh ich den abgerammelten torso meiner ex besteigen....
@ soladra: es geht ums überleben: tnt zu aufsehenerregend, wenn auch bei großen massen effektiv


----------



## shadow24 (16. August 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und wenn man einfach die Zombies in die Luft sprengt? Mit Dynamit udn sowas? Bräuchte man da zu überleben nicht einach nen guten Pyrotechniker?



du meinst sicherlich einen Sprengmeister und keinen Pyrotechniker,der schöne bunte raketen in den nachthimmel abschiesst.damit lockst du höchstens noch mehr zombies an,anstatt sie zu töten...

Problem 1:finde in der chaotischen Zeit,wo menschen zu zombies werden, einen Sprengmeister
Problem 2:finde genug sprengstoff um dich tagtäglich damit zu verteidigen
Problem 3: das ist wie das berühmte mit kanonen auf spatzen schiessen.sprengstoff kann zwar bei massen verherende wirkungen erzielen,aber kann auch genausogut bei einzelnen nutzlos sein,die einfach an den explosionen vorbeikommen.genauso gut könntest du eine ganze strasse mit minen vollstopfen,aber es werden immer welche durchkommen,sei es aus glück oder eben über die zerfetzen zombies die pech hatten...

fazit:sprengstoff kann hervorragend,natürlich bei bestehenden fachwissen,als sprengfalle genutzt werden,aber sichert dir alleine sicherlich nicht das überleben.


----------



## Pyronidas (16. August 2012)

Ich machs wie die Römer, ich verammel das Haus, heb einen Graben aus, Pfähle rein, etwas teer oder Benzin und wenn der graben fast voll ist fackel ich ihn ab damit wieder Platz für noch mehr Zombies ist, die mich beim Skyrim spielen stören wollen, bevor das letzte gebunkerte Notstromaggregat versagt.
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit ner Pionierzombie aus nem rosaronten tunten lovestoryverschnitt, der ne Brücke über meinen schönen Verteidigungsgraben baut...
Sollte ich trotzde mal rausmüssen wegen Vorräten, Sprit etc nehm ich dazu meinen Gepanzerten VW T2 Bully mit dem aggressiven Hirschfänger und den schicken Wadenschlitzern auf den Radkappen. Und ich selbst schütze mich mit einen Rampagesuite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da das einzige was man mit der Zeit noch an Vorräten finden wird Dosenbohnen sein werden kann ich auch gleich einen Methangasflammenwerfer an mein Hinterteil koppeln.


----------



## Manowar (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Langsam aber sicher haben sich Vampirbücher und Filme im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein wenig totgelaufen, doch der Markt für Liebesgeschichten zwischen übernatürlichen Wesen und Menschen boomt nach wie vor. Warum also die Blutsauger nicht einfach durch Zombies ersetzen?Genau das passiert in dem Film „[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Warm Bodies*[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]“, der genau wie die „Twilight“-Saga aus dem Hause Summit Entertainment kommt. Wie „Twilight“ basiert auch dieser Streifen auf einer Romanvorlage, diesmal allerdings von Isaac Marion – und genau wie bei „Twilight“ steht im Mittelpunkt die schwierige Liebesbeziehung zwischen einem Untoten und einem sterblichen Mädchen. Zombie R, gespielt von Nicholas Hoult („About A Boy“), verliebt sich gegen alle Regeln in die Jugendliche Julie (Teresa Palmer). Wie es der Zufall will, ist Nora sowieso gerade Single, denn R futtert mit Vorliebe Gehirne und leider ließ er sich auch das ihres Exfreundes schmecken. Julie jedoch weckt in ihm menschliche Gefühle, weswegen er sie auch vor seiner eigenen Untoten-Gang rettet.[/font]



Das ist ein Scherz oder?


----------



## bkeleanor (16. August 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das man da eine Festung mit burggraben braucht. bin sicher unser haus würde da auch schon reichen. es sei den die zombies können schlösser knacken.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist ein Scherz oder?



http://www.imdb.de/title/tt1588173/


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

mom ich geh mal eben ins treppenhaus kotzen..


----------



## Ogil (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. August 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ich machs wie die Römer, ich verammel das Haus, heb einen Graben aus, Pfähle rein,



ich hoffe für dich das du einen bagger bedienen kannst für einen mindestens 2 m tiefen und mindestens 2 m breiten graben rund um dein haus,sonst wirs du lange,sehr sehr lange für den graben brauchen...

pass aber auf wenn die in massen kommen,wie wild angezogen von den appetitlichen geruch deines gehirns...10,oder meinetwegen 30 mögen in den graben fallen,der rest aber trottet über die köpfe langsam weiter auf dein haus zu,während du skyrim zockst...

ich bleib dabei:ein schiff mit hoher bordwand,in entsprechender entfernung zum festland geparkt, bildet erstmal nur eine langfristige absicherung gegen zombies


----------



## Manowar (17. August 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich hoffe für dich das du einen bagger bedienen kannst für einen mindestens 2 m tiefen und mindestens 2 m breiten graben rund um dein haus,sonst wirs du lange,sehr sehr lange für den graben brauchen...



Das sind meist die Leute, die noch nie im Leben nen Spaten/Schaufel in der Hand hatten 

Neu aufm Markt:
Juan of the Dead - ist natürlich kein ernster Zombiestreifen, aber ich fand ihn spaßig


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das sind meist die Leute, die noch nie im Leben nen Spaten/Schaufel in der Hand hatten
> 
> Neu aufm Markt:
> Juan of the Dead - ist natürlich kein ernster Zombiestreifen, aber ich fand ihn spaßig



ach ist der schon raus?wir hatten den anfang des jahres als trailer fürs kino gesehen und fanden den ganz gut,aber der film verirrte sich nicht in unser cinestar-blockbuster-kino...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impossiblix (21. August 2012)

Ne Zombieliebesschnulze?
Bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte nicht! <.<
So wird dann wieder ein cooles Genre vernichtet oder was :x
Vampire fand ich auch recht cool.. aber dann kommt son shit wie Twilight :x.. zum weinen :s


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

kollege. der shit ist kein witz.....
ich würde mich schonmal an alienzombietentakelmonster gewöhenen. und ich glaube selbst die fangen iwann an zu funkeln....


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gX-wPWE6AIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





es muss !


----------



## Inkemann (4. Oktober 2012)

Also ich scheine ja optimal auf eine Zombieapokalypse vorbereitet zu sein 
Habe die Grundausbildung der Bundeswehr genossen und Übung an diversen Waffen (Jagd- und Sportschütze)
Bin ausgebildeter Rettungssanitär mit gut ausgebildeten handwerklichen Fähigkeiten
Außerdem habe ich einen Grundkurs in Navigation absolviert

Besitze viele Waffen, Werkzeuge u. ähnliche:
je 2 Compound-Bögen und -Armbrüste mit 20 Pfeilen(theoretisch endlos verwendbar) (Jagd- und Sportwaffen) (beinahe lautlos -> keine Zombies werden angelockt)
Fiskars Axt/Beil-Set (4-teilig mit Tasche)
Diverse Macheten mit 36-52cm Klingenlänge
Diverse Kampf- und Jagdmesser
Klappspaten (sehr schön klein)
Klappsäge
2 Wassersäcke (25 Liter)
Falttank (für Benzin und so) (20 Liter)

Außerem nützliche Outdoor-Tools:
Taschenlampe (Dynamobetrieb) mit 10 weißen LEDs und zwei roten LEDs (verschiedene Modi: Halbe und ganze Kraft (weiß), Leuchten und Blinken (rot))
El. Laterne (Dynamo- und Solarbetrieb) mit USB Ladegerät für:
  GPS (mit 2 Li-Akkus)
  2 Funkgeräte mit UKW-Radio integriert
  mein Handy (wohl eher unnötig)

Gutes (teils militärisches) Kartenmaterial von Deutschland
Kompass
Sehr kompakte Bücher (in wasserfesten Hüllen) über essbare Pflanzen/Pilze/Tiere/Fische u. Anbau-/Jagdmethoden der Region

Und all das passt mit allen Klamotten die ich brauche (schnelltrockend u. abwaschbar) in und an meinen Rucksack und ich kann mit voller Ausrüstung locker 35-45km am Tag gehen


----------



## shadow24 (5. Oktober 2012)

Inkemann schrieb:


> expeditionsequip




ok,und kannst du auch schnell laufen?...


----------



## Inkemann (5. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,und kannst du auch schnell laufen?...



Was heißt schnell? Ich kann mit Ausrüstung jetzt nicht sprinten, aber über kürzere Strecken (um 1km) sind 15km/h schon drin


----------



## Inkemann (5. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du brauchst halt kleine Nahkampfwaffen, die aber trotzdem verdammt viel Schaden anrichten. Ich habe den Tomahawk und den Annihilator selber ausprobieren können, die sind verdammt stark, auch ohne Trainingserfahrung.



Also ich kann auch nur Macheten oder handliche Beile empfehlen, Hämmer sind ungeeignet, da ein einfacher Schädelbruch nicht unbedingt zum direkten Tod führt, gerade bei Zombies. Von schweren oder zu langen Waffen wird der Arm zu schnell lahm, das kostet unnötig Energie



Achja, von Köln aus würde ich mich zum Castle Gate (NATO Bunker) bei Glimbach bewegen, sind zu Fuß 2-4 Tage. Sonst hier eine Liste der Zivilschutzanlagen ("Bunker"):

http://www.geschichtsspuren.de/bunker-datenbank/

Achja, Schutzkleidung würd' ich irgendwas leichtes nehmen, Motorradjacke oder Schutzkleidung für Waldarbeiter (aus dem Baumarkt)


----------



## gamingzombie (5. Oktober 2012)

Ziemliche cooler Guide. Ich hab mich auf die Zombieapokalypse mit diesem Artikelvorbereitet und mir zur Vorbereitung zehn mal Shaun of the Dead und Zombieland angeschaut.


----------



## Einjahr (5. Oktober 2012)

Hmm habe mir grade den Trailer zu Juan of the Dead angesehen und mich folgendes:

Was passiert wenn man Zombies unter Drogen setzt?

Ich dachte da an Sachen wie Grass Lsd oder ähnliches...

Entweder passiert gar nicht oder was könnte passieren?...


----------



## Inkemann (5. Oktober 2012)

Einjahr schrieb:


> Hmm habe mir grade den Trailer zu Juan of the Dead angesehen und mich folgendes:
> 
> Was passiert wenn man Zombies unter Drogen setzt?
> 
> ...



Das kommt darauf an wie und wo die Droge deiner Wahl wirkt. Da die Hirnfunktion der Zombies ja auf Grundlegendes beschränkt ist, werden Halluzinoide u.ä. wohl kaum funktionieren, aber ich bin auf dem Gebiet auch kein Experte.


----------



## vollmi (6. Oktober 2012)

Inkemann schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch nur Macheten oder handliche Beile empfehlen, Hämmer sind ungeeignet, da ein einfacher Schädelbruch nicht unbedingt zum direkten Tod führt, gerade bei Zombies. Von schweren oder zu langen Waffen wird der Arm zu schnell lahm, das kostet unnötig Energie



Der Arm wird lahm weil die Zombies schon zu nahe sind.
Wenn man Zombies mit Nahkampfwaffen verletzen kann, sind sie zu nah. In der Apokalypse will ich sie nur durchs Zielfernrohr sehen.

mfG René


----------



## Inkemann (6. Oktober 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Arm wird lahm weil die Zombies schon zu nahe sind.
> Wenn man Zombies mit Nahkampfwaffen verletzen kann, sind sie zu nah. In der Apokalypse will ich sie nur durchs Zielfernrohr sehen.
> 
> mfG René



Das Problem ist, dass Schusswaffen, wenn man nicht selbst welche besitzt, schwer zu bekommen sind und auch Munition rar und in größeren Mengen sehr schwer ist. Und wenn du eine Waffe mit Zielfernrohr hast (wohl ein Gewehr, z.B. ein Jagdgewehr), dann ist diese vermutlich sehr laut, dass heißt wenn du schießt, dass du nur noch mehr Zombies zu dir lockst.
Ich selbst bin Besitzer einer Compound-Armbrust, diese ist durchschlagskräftig, ein Bolzen kann den menschlichen Schädel komplett durchschlagen, und sie ist leise, nur ein Surren wird beim Auslösen erzeugt. Außerdem kann ich, neben den dazu gehörigen Titanbolzen (effektive Reichweite 125m), damit auch gerade Stöcke oder Metallstangen (15-25cm) verschießen, die auf bis zu 15 Metern Entfernung tödlich sind. Steine oder Metallkugeln (bis 22mm) kann ich zwar auch verschießen, allerdings haben die nur auf 2-3 Meter ausreichend Durchschlagskraft.


----------



## Inkemann (6. Oktober 2012)

```

```


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Inkemann schrieb:


> Also ich scheine ja optimal auf eine Zombieapokalypse vorbereitet zu sein
> Habe die Grundausbildung der Bundeswehr genossen und Übung an diversen Waffen (Jagd- und Sportschütze)
> Bin ausgebildeter Rettungssanitär mit gut ausgebildeten handwerklichen Fähigkeiten
> Außerdem habe ich einen Grundkurs in Navigation absolviert
> ...



Das klingt eher so als hättest du auf einen Amoklauf vorbereitet, aber deinen Plan dann doch verworfen


----------



## Inkemann (6. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das klingt eher so als hättest du auf einen Amoklauf vorbereitet, aber deinen Plan dann doch verworfen



Nah dran


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Oha, wenn du jetzt noch sagst du spielst Killerspiele und hörst Manson dann springen gleich sämtliche Alarmglocken bei sämtlichen Behörden an 


Mich würde mal interessieren was die meisten hier machen würden wenn sie gebissen werden.
Also sich selbst richten, bzw. richten lassen?

Oder nichts tun um dann noch als Zombie die Welt unsicher machen? Also ich würde eindeutig letzteres bevorzugen, is doch dann eh egal


----------



## Inkemann (6. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oha, wenn du jetzt noch sagst du spielst Killerspiele und hörst Manson dann springen gleich sämtliche Alarmglocken bei sämtlichen Behörden an
> 
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren was die meisten hier machen würden wenn sie gebissen werden.
> ...



Ich spiele taktische Shooter, Killerspiel is' meiner Meinung nach kein schönes Wort 
Und die ganzen Sachen brauch' ich weil ich im Outdoor-Bereich arbeite und manche auch für die Gartenarbeit nützlich sind (Beil, Machete, Messer)

Um den letzten Punkt zu klären müsste ich erstmal wissen, wie die Infektion verläuft. Bei 'The Walking Dead' bekommen die ja so ein unschönes Fieber, da würde ich mich lieber selbst töten.


----------



## Inkemann (6. Oktober 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/129367-der-ultimative-zombieapokalypse-uberlebensplan/

Da ich mir schon seit einigen Jahren Gedanken über das Überleben bei verschiedenen Formen der Apokalypse mache, habe ich mich nach Lektüre dieses Beitrags dazu entschieden, selber mal so etwas zu veröffentlichen. 
Bei Fragen, Anregungen, Fehlerkorrekturen u.ä. einfach 'ne Antwort schreiben 

*Ich stelle hier einzig und allein meine persönliche Meinung da!*


Zunächst einmal gehen wir von folgendem Szenario aus: 
  Ein Virus, eine Seuche, ist ausgebrochen, übertragen wird sie nur durch Bisse, tiefe Kratzer und ungeschützten Geschlechtsverkehr (Safer Sex &#8594; Less Zombies ) von und mit bereits Infizierten.     
  Nach der Inkubationszeit von 1-48 Stunden bekommt der Infizierte hohes Fieber und stirbt. Wenige Sekunden bis Minuten nach dem klinischen Tod beginnt der tote Körper wieder sich zu regen. 
  Verhindert werden kann dies nur durch das Abtrennen des Kopfes von den lebensnotwendigen Organen (&#8222;Köpfen&#8220 oder durch Zerstörung der Teile des Gehirns, die wieder arbeiten, zum Beispiel mithilfe eines Kopfschusses. Auch der Verlust allen Blutes bedeutet den Tod des Zombies.
  Ansonsten machen Verletzungen, die nicht lebenswichtige Körperteile betreffen, den Untoten nichts aus, sie schränken höchstens ihre Bewegungsfreiheit ein.
  Gesteuert werden die Untoten, die Zombies, nur von einem extrem stark ausgebildeten Fresstrieb, wobei sie weder Schmerz noch wirklichen Hunger oder Durst verspüren. Auch Müdigkeit und Erschöpfung haben für sie keinerlei Bedeutung. Hervorgerufen wird das dadurch, dass nur ein kleinster Teil des Gehirns noch bzw. wieder funktionsfähig ist. 
  Sie können zwar nicht besonders gut sehen, aber um so besser hören und vor allem riechen. Das heißt, dass man sie mit lauten Geräuschen sowohl anlocken, als auch weg lenken kann, was Vor- und Nachteil sein kann.
  Die helle, fahl graue Hautfarbe wird durch schwere Durchblutungsstörungen verursacht.

  Allerdings können nicht nur Menschen, sondern auch jede Art von Tieren von dem Virus befallen werden und zu eben genannten Zombies mutieren. Gerade Raubtiere wie Hunde sind eine sehr gefährliche Bedrohung.


*1  Vorbereitung und was man mitnehmen sollte
*
  Einer der wohl wichtigsten Schritte ist die Vorbereitung. Nur wer gut vorbereitet ist und das besitzt und schnell zusammenpacken kann, was er braucht, hat eine einigermaßen große Chance länger als nur einige Stunden oder Tage zu überleben.


1a  Können und Wissen

  Es gibt einiges an wichtigem Wissen und Können, das die Überlebenschance erhöht. 
  Man sollte medizinische Grundkenntnisse haben, wie Erste Hilfe und Wundversorgung. Auch Wissen über Medikamente und ihre richtige und gefahrlose Anwendung ist wichtig. 
  Dann sollte man wissen wie man scharfe und stumpfe Hiebwaffen handhabt, am besten auch Training im Umgang damit haben. Auch Übung im Umgang mit Schusswaffen ist empfehlenswert, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.
  Handwerkliche Fähigkeiten und der richtige und gezielte Umgang mit Werkzeug sind hilfreich beim Errichten von Unterschlüpfen oder Barrikaden bzw. beim sichern von Gebäuden.
  Auch der Umgang mit Dietrichen und der Besitz selbiger kann Nutzen haben, wenn man nicht jede Tür zertrümmern oder jedes Schloss aufschießen möchte. 
  Was kann ich essen, was ist giftig und wie erlege ich ein Tier und nehme es aus? Wer diese Frage beantworten kann, muss selten Hunger leiden. Notfalls ein Buch (Taschenbuch) in wasserfestem Umschlag mitnehmen, denn wer längere Zeit nichts zu sich nimmt wird schwach.
  Man sollte Feuer machen können, selbst unter widrigsten Bedingungen, und darauf auch Kochen (muss nicht lecker sein, aber möglichst nahrhaft und ungiftig).
  Wer mit Fahrzeugen im Allgemeinen und besonders im Gelände umgehen kann, sollte sich möglichst schnell ein entsprechendes Fahrzeug mit genug Kraftstoff besorgen, wer noch nie gefahren ist sollte das nur unter Umständen jetzt ausprobieren. Wer zusätzlich weiß, wie man (zumindest die wichtigsten) Teile ersetzt bzw. ein- und ausbaut, hat ebenfalls nur Vorteile.


1b  Ausrüstung

  Um direkt gegen die Zombies zu bestehen benötigt man vor allem Waffen. Da wohl die wenigsten Menschen Schusswaffen besitzen, obwohl gerade Compound-Bögen und besonders -Armbrüste, wegen der wiederverwendbaren und leicht herstellbaren Munition und der geringen Lautstärke, gut geeignet sind, sollte man im Besitz von geeigneten Waffen für den Nahkampf sein. 
  Die Waffe der Wahl sollte scharf sein. Eine stumpfe Waffe kann zwar den Schädel so zertrümmern, dass das Gehirn wirklich gar nicht mehr funktioniert, aber das ist nur auf hartem Untergrund oder mit viel Kraft zu schaffen. Also: nur im Notfall zu Baseball- oder Golfschläger greifen.
  Außerdem sollte die Waffe nicht sehr schwer oder zu lang sein, das schafft zwar mehr Wucht, kostet aber auch sehr viel Kraft und ist auf Dauer nur für gut Trainierte durchzuhalten. Also fallen vor allem Macheten oder Beile bzw. Äxte, die man in fast jedem Haushalt oder Baumarkt findet, in die engere Auswahl. Zu Kettensägen o.ä. würde ich keinem raten, da Benzin bald knapp und wertvoll ist und man sich schneller daran verletzt als gewollt. 
  Messer sollten zwar in wirklich jedem Haushalt zu finden sein, das Problem aber ist die geringe Länge, man muss sich den Zombies extrem nähern um sie effektiv verletzten und auch töten zu können. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit allen anderen, sehr kurzen, Waffen und Werkzeugen (Schraubendreher, Handbohrer etc.).
  Das Problem mit Wurfwaffen ist, dass man oft nur einen Versuch hat um damit einen tödlichen Treffer zu landen, was ohne jahrelange Übung in schwierigen Situationen sehr schwer ist.

  Auch die richtige Körperpanzerung kann manchmal über Leben und Tod entscheiden. Dickes Leder, zum Beispiel von Motorradjacken, ist oft bissfest, allerdings sollte man durch seinen Schutz beim Laufen oder Kämpfen nicht oder nur sehr wenig behindert werden. Im Baumarkt kriegt man Arbeitskleidung die sehr stabil ist. Auch Schutzkleidung aus dem Sportfachgeschäft kann hilfreich sein. Ein Football-Helm hält das Gesicht geschützt, Schienbein- und Ellbogenschoner können die Möglichkeiten für gezielten Körpereinsatz im Kampf vervielfältigen.
  Handliche Werkzeuge, die man gut verstauen kann, sind nach Möglichkeit auch mitzunehmen, Klappsäge und -spaten sind mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick sehr hilfreich, wenn man einen Unterschlupf errichten muss.

  Des weiteren gehören viele Dinge, du auch unter Campern gebräuchlich sind zum Überlebens-Set dazu: 
  Taschenlampen mit starken LEDs, aber verschieden starken Leuchtmodi und am besten auch einer oder mehreren roten LEDs. Rotes Licht ist unauffälliger und schafft im Dunkeln ein größeres Sichtfeld als ein konzentrierter, weißer Strahl. Diese Taschenlampe sollte über einen Handgenerator (Dynamo) aufladbar sein, Batterien verbrauchen unnötig Platz und können bei Nässe schneller kaputt gehen als ein Generator.
  Am besten hat man zusätzlich noch eine Laterne, ebenfalls aufladbar, mit Anschluss für ein USB-Ladegerät (manche Taschenlampen haben auch einen).  
  Auch ein oder mehrere Funkgeräte (mit möglichst viel Sendeleistung und starker Antenne), natürlich über USB ladbar, und, wenn keins in den Geräten integriert ist, sollte man ein UKW-Radio mitnehmen.
  Ein GPS kann sehr hilfreich sein, aber vor allem gutes Kartenmaterial in Kombination mit einem Kompass wird dringend benötigt. Wer darauf alles verzeichnet, was im Notfall wichtig ist, wie beispielsweise Zivilschutzräume oder Militärstandorte, findet schneller was er braucht und hat damit eine höhere Chance am Leben zu bleiben.
  Nicht zuletzt ist ein Erste-Hilfe-Set mitzunehmen, in dem neben Mullbinden, Bandagen und so weiter auch die wichtigsten Medikamente wie Antibiotika enthalten sein sollten.
  Das alles muss man entweder wasserfest verpacken, oder es ist von sich aus wasserdicht.

  Die gesamte Ausrüstung muss man am Körper tragen können und dabei mit akkurater Geschwindigkeit vorwärts kommen. Einen guten Wanderrucksack (min. 90 Liter Fassungsvermögen) kann man stundenlang am Körper tragen ohne Schmerzen oder Druckstellen zu bekommen. Ich persönlich trage an meinem Rucksack noch einen Wassersack mit 25 Liter, den ich auch gerne immer voll habe. Einen weiteren habe ich dabei, zusammengefaltet, für alle Fälle.
  Außerdem kann ein faltbarer Treibstofftank (z.B. 20 Liter) sehr hilfreich sein, da man leere Kanister nicht platzsparend transportieren kann.

  Funktionelle Kleidung, wasserfest bzw. -abweisend und schnell trocknend, möglichst stabil ist wichtig. Die Sachen, die die Bundeswehr in dem Bereich benutzt, kriegt man günstig in vielen guten Geschäften (solche Sachen haben auch ohne Apokalypse großen Nutzen).


1c  Fahrzeuge

  Wenn man fahren will, sollte man sich am besten ein Auto besorgen, das auch im Gelände gut voran kommt. Straßen zu benutzen ist sehr gefährlich, da Zombies einen dort besser wahrnehmen und sich schneller bewegen können. Viel Stauraum sollte das Fahrzeug der Wahl auch bieten und dabei nicht zu viel Benzin trinken.
  Wenn der Wagen von sich aus nicht sehr stabil ist, sollte man ihn mit allem was geht verstärken. Einfache Gegenstände aus Metall oder Metallbleche können hier schon Wunder wirken, allerdings ist auch einiges an handwerklichem Geschick gefordert.


*2  Allgemeine Regeln im Umgang mit Zombies*

  Was man beachten sollte wenn man Zombies töten, vertreiben oder ablenken/weglocken möchte.


2a  Das Töten

  Wie bereits gesagt, führen nur die Zerstörung des Hirnstammes oder das Köpfen zum tatsächlichen Tod. Also immer überprüfen, ob ein Zombie nach einem Treffer am Kopf tatsächlich tot ist, am besten auf jeden Fall noch ein oder mehrmals kraftvoll zuschlagen, mit entsprechender Waffe natürlich.
  Schüsse mit lauten Waffen sollten absolut vermieden werden, da dadurch, wie durch jedes laute Geräusch, Zombies in hunderten Metern Umkreis angelockt werden können. Nach Möglichkeit nähert man sich dem Zombie ohne in sein Blickfeld zu gelangen und tötet ihn im Nahkampf, mit einigen schnellen, kraftvollen Schlägen.
  Wenn man Schusswaffen wie Pistolen oder Gewehre benutzt, sollte man darauf achten, dass die Waffe geladen und entsichert ist. Außerdem sollte man den Lauf auf den Boden richten, wenn sich ein friedlich gesinnter Überlebender in das Schussfeld bewegt.


2b  Zombies ablenken

  Da Zombies weder planvoll denken können noch die Gabe der Abstraktion besitzen, reagieren sie einzig und allein auf die direkten Reize ihrer Umwelt. Vor allem Riechen und Hören sind ihre verlässlichen Sinne. Deshalb können Zombies mit lauten Geräuschen leicht abgelenkt werden. Besonders in Städten bieten sich Alarmanlagen von Autos hierfür an. Man kann auch Steine oder ähnliches werfen, um Zombies kurzzeitig abzulenken.


2b  Infizierte

  Jeder, der von einem Zombie gebissen oder stark gekratzt wurde, ist infiziert. Auch wenn es hart klingt und ist, sollte man jedem, wirklich jedem, bei dem man von einer Infektion ausgehen muss, mit einer der genannten Tötungsmethoden jegliches Leben entziehen. Damit erspart man nicht nur sich selbst sondern auch ihm Leid und Ärger.


*3  Gruppen und Konvois*

  Es ist sinnvoll sich einer Gruppe von Überlebenden anzuschließen oder selbst andere Überlebende aufzunehmen und damit eine eigene Gruppe zu gründen. Gruppen haben insofern bessere Chancen, da es einfacher ist, mit mehreren Leuten Gebäude und ähnliches zu durchsuchen oder Gruppen von Zombies zu bekämpfen oder abzulenken.


3a  Gruppenverhalten

  Wohl in jeder Gruppe wird es früher oder später Streit geben. Versucht auf jeden Fall Streitigkeiten aus dem Weg zu gehen und sie zu schlichten. Die Gruppe muss von innen gestärkt sein, da die Bedrohung von außen schon mehr als groß genug ist.
  Eine Person zu bestimmen, die alles koordiniert und verwaltet, aber dabei nicht eigennützig handelt, ist wichtig um eine Gruppe zusammenzuhalten.
  Um in einer Gruppe bestehen zu können, sollte man nicht zu egoistisch und vor allem kompromissbereit sein.
  Es ist sinnvoll Wissen und Fähigkeiten innerhalb der Gruppe weiterzugeben, so haben alle Individuen und die Gruppe als Ganzes eine erhöhte Überlebenschance.


3b  Fahrzeugkonvois

  Die Gruppe sollte über genügend Fahrzeuge verfügen um alle mitzunehmen, aber auch nicht mehr als benötigt, da Benzin ein knappes Gut ist. 
  Es könnte sich als sinnvoll erweisen, ein Wohnmobil oder ähnliches im Konvoi zu haben.
  Mindestens ein Auto mit großem Kofferraum ist auf jeden Fall notwendig um alle   
Ausrüstungsgegenstände, Nahrungsmittel und genügend Treibstoff zu transportieren. Kraftstoff sollte man immer so viel wie möglich einpacken, einen (vollen) Tanklaster zu finden wird wohl eher schwer, ist aber auch nicht unbedingt schlecht.


*4  Versorgung*

  Auch während einer Apokalypse muss man sich mit vielem versorgen. Dazu kann man entweder in der Natur jagen und sammeln oder Gebäude, Fahrzeuge und ähnliches durchsuchen.
  Hierzu dürften insbesondere Supermärkte, Arztpraxen, Waffenläden, Polizeireviere und militärische Standorte, z.B. Kasernen, in die engere Auswahl kommen.


*5 Ziele*

  Wenn man in einer größeren Stadt wohnt, sollte man diese so schnell wie möglich verlassen. Auch im weiteren Verlauf der Apokalypse sollte man Städte und Ballungszentren meiden, da hier Menge an Zombies logischerweise deutlich größer ist als auf dem Land. 
  Wenn man nicht ewig umherziehen möchte, sollte man sich ein sicheres, abgelegenes Gebäude suchen. Dieses sollte man dann noch zusätzlich sichern. Das heißt Fenster und Türen verstärken, einen Zaun ziehen und so weiter.
   und so weiter.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

wurde wieder zusammengepackt


----------



## Noxiel (6. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn der Beitrag sehr lang ist, es würde die Dimensionen des Forenbereichs doch sprengen, wenn jeder seinen persönlichen Überlebensplan als eigenen Thread veröffentlicht. Daher habe ich deinen Beitrag mit dem ursprünglichen Thread zusammengefügt.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2012)

Inkemann schrieb:


> Also fallen vor allem Macheten oder Beile bzw. Äxte, die man in fast jedem Haushalt oder Baumarkt findet, in die engere Auswahl. Zu Kettensägen o.ä. würde ich keinem raten, da Benzin bald knapp und wertvoll ist und man sich schneller daran verletzt als gewollt.



hast dir ja sehr viel mühe gegeben mit deinem plan...das hatte perfect enemy als threadersteller aber auch schon...
trotzdem gut gemacht...nur drei dinge stören mich dran:
1.wieder dieser unfug mit nahkampfwaffen....unglaublich,wie viele nahkampfwaffen haben wollen.das sind meist die die noch niemals einen zweikampf ausgetragen haben,welcher noch nicht mal um leben oder tod ging...die einzige nahkampfwaffe ist und bleibt eine pistole...hier ist keiner,aber auch wirklich nicht einer auf nahkampf mit schlagwaffen geschult...ich bin zumindest froh das du zumindest weisst wie schwer eine waffe nach kurzer zeit wird und nicht auch noch ein fettes zweihänderschwert vorschlägst,wie andere hier im thread...in diesem zusammenhang weise ich nur immer wieder drauf hin auf die schmerzunempfindlichkeit der zombies...ihr schlagt wie wild mit der axt udn zack bleibt sie im arm des zombies stecken...ups...das wars dann auch schon mit deiner nahkampfwaffe...pistolenschüsse aus nächster entfernung,wenn es sich überhaupt nicht vermeiden lässt,ansonsten IMMER weglaufen...und möglichst an fallen schon vorher denken 

2.den football helm kannst du vergessen.lauf mal den tag über mit helm rum.und dann vlt noch im hochsommer.ausserdem ist das hörvermögen empfindlich eingeschränkt.ganz zu schweigen natürlich vom zielen mit dem gewehr...

3. das töten von leuten die infiziert wurden:geht vlt gerade noch wenn das ein unbekanter ist,aber lass das mal ein familienmitglied sein...entweder töten lassen von anderen wenn man in einer gruppe unterwegs ist,oder dem schicksal überlassen.die situation ist schon schrecklich genug,da muss man nicht auch noch den vater oder mutter eigenhändig erschiessen...


----------



## Manowar (8. Oktober 2012)

Inkemann schrieb:


> Fiskars Axt/Beil-Set (4-teilig mit Tasche)
> Diverse Macheten mit 36-52cm Klingenlänge
> Diverse Kampf- und Jagdmesser






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


? 

Fiskers Beile sind übrigens die selben wie von Gerber.
Hab das kleine Beil von Fiskers/Gerber und bin mehr als nur überzeugt davon!

Den Rest muss ich mir mal in Ruhe durchlesen


----------



## jon cub (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr 
Das klingt ja alles schon ganz gut, aber habt ihr auch an alle gefährlichen Industrieanlagen gedacht die auch eine sehr große Gefahr darstellen, und dabei sind AKW nicht mal die schlimmsten.  Raffinerien lagern Tank  weise Schwer toxische Verbindungen die leicht ins Grundwasser gelangen können. Wasser kann man ja mit Teststreifen und Tröpfchentest auf Säure und Basis Gehalt testen, aber was ist mit der Luft… das ist auch eine Gefahr. Was wer wenn ein Unwissender ein Tang mit Giftgas aufmacht und selbst da ist VX Gas noch Harmlos… und selbst wenn das alles durch ein Wunder nicht eintritt, kann es immer noch sein das ein Atommüll Endlager ein Wasser Einbruch hat und dann haben wir wieder ein Problem.  Regenwasser kann sicher eine kleine Hilfe sein  aber auch nicht auf Dauer, nur wo hin? In ganz Europa stehen Akw die durch nicht Wartung sicher nicht besser werden… in der Gegend um Jugoslawien ist es sicher auch nicht gut, dort wurde mit zu viel Uranmunition geschossen und das Land ist eigentlich nicht mehr bewohnbar „teilweise zu mindestens “  also würde ich sagen ist ein Geigerzähler auch recht wichtig…  
Aber wenn man das alles überlebt wie soll es den weiter gehen ... wie lange wird es dann dauern, bis die Menschheit wider in der Lage ist sowas banales wie einen Mixer herzustellen und auch mit Strom zu betreiben…


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2012)

jon schrieb:


> Hallo ihr
> Das klingt ja alles schon ganz gut, aber habt ihr auch an alle gefährlichen Industrieanlagen gedacht die auch eine sehr große Gefahr darstellen, und dabei sind AKW nicht mal die schlimmsten.  Raffinerien lagern Tank  weise Schwer toxische Verbindungen die leicht ins Grundwasser gelangen können.




jo,daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht...grosstädte werden früher oderf später wohl abfackeln aufgrund fehlender wartung deiner beschriebenen einrichtungen...ganz abgesehen von dem irrsinnigen gestank der über allem liegen muss von kläranlagen,schlachtereien,überquellenden kanalisationen,grossmärkten,etc...

wohnbar wird eigentlich eh nur der ländliche bereich,da erstens die menschen-bzw zombiedichte dort am niedrigsten und die lebensqualität am höchsten sein wird.aber früher oder später erreicht einen eh der radioaktive fallout...da wirds wohl nur ganz kleine lebenspunkte auf der erde geben,die dann noch bewohnbar sein werden...


----------



## Theopa (10. Oktober 2012)

Inkemann schrieb:


> Besitze viele Waffen, Werkzeuge u. ähnliche:
> [...]
> 
> Außerem nützliche Outdoor-Tools:
> ...



Das kannst du alles mitnehmen? 
Schon bei den 2 mal 25 Liter Wasser + ein mal 20 Liter Sprit wirst du wohl ziemlich schleppen, da ist von der restlichen Liste aber kaum was dabei. Und auch wenn du auf die Wasser- und Spritreserven verzichtest, mit so einem Arsenal ist man wohl einfach überladen. Den langsamen Zombies ala Resident Evil oder Dawn of the Dead wird man damit wohl entkommen, bei allen anderen wird es schwierig.


----------



## jon cub (11. Oktober 2012)

So viel  Wasser ist meiner Ansicht auch zu viel das trägst du sicher nicht länger als2 Stunden wenn du sehr Fit bist, wenn ich wandern gehe brauche ich so 3-4 Liter für 2 Tage und wenn es lehr ist suche ich neues in Flüssen und Seen, mit einem Tragbaren Wasser Filter von katadyn „das teil ist echt gut habe ich schon 8 Jahre im Einsatz“ kann man sich einfach wasser beschaffen. Auch zu fiel Gepäck  würde ich nicht mitnehmen, mit einen Bandscheiben Vorfall oder abgenutzte Knie kann man nicht mehr fiel machen. Generell sollte alles nur um die 15- 20 kg wiegen und nur das wesentlich also das schicke tolle  iphone ist nicht dabei ^^ haben  sollte man ganzwichtig Trocken Nahrung etwa 5 kg das kann zu zweit ungefähr 1-2 Monate halten wenn man sich einschränkt. Als Nahrungsergänzung 1 kg Maca Pulver das Enthält alle wichtige Nährstoffe wie Eisen Vitamine und so weiter schaut selber nach. Ein Schlafsack bei einem Zelt bin ich mir nicht so sicher aber warum nicht. Sehr gutes Fahrten Messer kann ruhig Länger sein Schleifstein nicht vergessen wie auch immer nützlich ein Leatherman sugre mit bits wie 2 vde Schraubendreher Schlitz und eine Knipex Zange 1396200 eine universal Zange mit der so alles geht vor allen wen man an Strom ran muss. Medikamente so einiges. In erster Linie Schmerzmitten vor allen was gegen Zahnschmerzen. Ein Par gute verbände wo mit man auch sein Bein Schienen könnte. Karten auf Wachs Papier Kompass wie eine Gute Uhr mit Zeigern die man auch aufziehen kann.  Ein Zippo wehr nicht schlecht wie eine Lampe die lange leuchtet. Bei Kleidung  kommt es drauf an Leder ist sicher recht stabil aber auch schwer na ja muss jeder selber sehen ich würde mein langen Wehrmachtsmantel nehmen, er ist sehr warm hat auch noch fiele Taschen man kann sich gut bewegen und ja  biss sicher ist er auch vor allen ist er so lang wen man durch Grass läuft oder es regnet werden die Beine nicht nass.  Ein Leichtes Seil ist auch immer wichtig das braucht man immer.  Ach und sehr gute Schuhe nicht zu vergessen. Eine Pinzette sollte auch dabei sein. Bei der waffe ist das so eine Sache Bogen und so sollte man beherrschen können  und das dauert … eben wie Schuss Waffen ist alles nicht so wie im Film oder Game ^^  ansonsten sollte man wissen wie man in der Wildnis überlebt, was ist essbar was sind Heilkräuter, wie angel ich und so weiter. Und was ich als wichtig ansehen würde ist ein Geigerzähler und was womit man Giftige Gase  Nachweisen kann Gasmaske wehre auch nicht schlecht nur das wiegt halt, nur das wehre  halt schon recht wichtig weil die  „“Zombies“ ;B werden einen Winter eh nicht überstehen wen man sozusagen überwinter kann besser mit Leuten die auch echt in Ordnung sind hat sich das eigentlich erledigt weil die leben auch nicht ewig und dann geht es erst los den der Größte feind der Menschen ist der Mensch.  Ich würde mir mal da zu den film „The Road“ ansehen.  Bis dann ^^


----------



## Manowar (11. Oktober 2012)

Da bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen, wenn man das liest O_o

Zombies überstehen den Winter nicht?
Das höre ich von dir zum ersten mal und das dürfte gefährlich enden!


----------



## jon cub (11. Oktober 2012)

Na ja ich glaube nicht das sie das Überleben, aus dem einfachen Grund da es auch nur Menschen sind, in welchen zustand auch immer. Ihr Körper Braucht Nahrung  Wasser und so weiter die Zellen werden über kurz oder lang zerfallen wenn sie sich nicht halten können und regenerieren. Und der Winter mit -20 C wird ihnen den Rest geben und wen nicht dann muss ihr Körper sehr viel Wärme erzeugen und die kann nur durch Verbrennung von Eiweißen  Zucker oder fett erzeugt werden und wenn nicht werden ihre Zellen durch die Kelte Zerstört, sehe Erfrierungen. Das ist ganz einfacher Stoffwechsel und der gilt auch für Zombies.


----------



## Manowar (11. Oktober 2012)

Zombies sind nicht hungrig, sie genießen nur.


----------



## jon cub (11. Oktober 2012)

So kann man das auch sehen ^^


----------



## vollmi (11. Oktober 2012)

jon schrieb:


> wenn nicht werden ihre Zellen durch die Kelte Zerstört.



Ich glaube nicht das die Kelten für Zombies zum Problem werden.

mfG René


----------



## Pyronidas (11. Oktober 2012)

jon schrieb:


> Na ja ich glaube nicht das sie das Überleben, aus dem einfachen Grund da es auch nur Menschen sind, in welchen zustand auch immer. Ihr Körper Braucht Nahrung  Wasser und so weiter die Zellen werden über kurz oder lang zerfallen wenn sie sich nicht halten können und regenerieren. Und der Winter mit -20 C wird ihnen den Rest geben und wen nicht dann muss ihr Körper sehr viel Wärme erzeugen und die kann nur durch Verbrennung von Eiweißen  Zucker oder fett erzeugt werden und wenn nicht werden ihre Zellen durch die Kelte Zerstört, sehe Erfrierungen. Das ist ganz einfacher Stoffwechsel und der gilt auch für Zombies.



Zombies fressen auch nicht um sich zu ernähren, sie wollen nur reinbeissen und n bisschen rumknabbern, ds ist quasi nur der Menschliche und Tierische Urtrieb und der macht sie so gefährlich, verfaulen und vermoddern tun sie sowieso auf früh oder lang, ihr Organismus ist bereits tot und achja dementsprechend auch Kalt. Ein Zombie wird in der Grundregel nur noch durch einen Parasiten am leben erhalten der durch elektrische Signale die Nerven stimuliert...sie nen Zombie einfach als übergroßen Duracellhasen an.
Es gibt aber auch noch die andre Gattung Zombie die durch Voodoo oder schwarze Magie herumwandeln, aber für die gilt selbiges..tot bleibt tot und kalt.
Von daher ist es auch ein Klischee das man einen Zombie durch Hirnmatsch erlegen kann das kamm erst mit modernen Filmen auf. Hätte in Hollywood wer gesagt nen Zombie kann man nur durch einen schuß in den kleinen Zeh erlegen würde es heut auch jeder glauben. Bewegungsunfähig machen und verbrennen damit geht man auf nummer sicher, und ich heb jetzt weiter meinen Burggraben mit pfählen aus und schütte reichlich brennendes Material rein.


----------



## jon cub (11. Oktober 2012)

Das mit den Nerven Signalen ist schon richtig aber Nerven sind eine recht empfindliche Sache eine Nervenfaser ist eine Hülle „Nervenfasermembran“ die mit einer  Natrium Lösung gefüllt ist, in der sich der Impuls bewegt, was nötig ist um Muskeln zu Aktiviren. Dieses wird auch bei ihn gleich sein. Wen das Signal ausbleibt ist es aus also auch keine Bewegungen mehr also muss der Körper eine  Art  Grund Stoffwechsel haben und über kurz oder lang sollte er auch nicht mehr so gut laufen. Nach der Infektion „ich gehe mall von ein Oberflächlichen biss aus“ ist der Körper noch recht stark und leistungsfähig aber nach einer Weile fällt immer mehr aus. Und wen sie nicht richtig essen dann verzehrt sich der Körper von selbst. Und wie lange kann ein Mensch ohne Essen und Trinken leben? Gut ein  Großer teil des Kalorien Bedarfs verbraucht das Gehirn das ist bei ihn nicht so also kann man ihn die Doppelte Zeit zugestehen  bis nichts mehr geht. Ein guter Vergleich ist ein Tollwut infizierter


----------



## Manowar (11. Oktober 2012)

Also überleben Zombies nur ~60Tage ohne Nahrung? Pff..wofür gibts dann den Thread hier?


----------



## jon cub (11. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem ist dabei wie schnell es um sich greifen kann… das ist halt so bei Epidemien so, nimm mall die Schwarze Pest und die Spanische Grippe so als Beispiel


----------



## Inkemann (11. Oktober 2012)

Als ich sagte, dass alles in meinen Rucksack passt, habe ich wohl einen Fehler gemacht. Ich meinte, dass die wichtigen Sachen (Tools und Armbrust, nicht alle Waffen) und 1x25 Liter Wasser + 1x20 Liter Benzin(oder nochmal 25 Liter Wasser) mitnehme. 



shadow24 schrieb:


> 1.wieder dieser unfug mit nahkampfwaffen....unglaublich,wie viele nahkampfwaffen haben wollen.das sind meist die die noch niemals einen zweikampf ausgetragen haben,welcher noch nicht mal um leben oder tod ging...die einzige nahkampfwaffe ist und bleibt eine pistole...hier ist keiner,aber auch wirklich nicht einer auf nahkampf mit schlagwaffen geschult...ich bin zumindest froh das du zumindest weisst wie schwer eine waffe nach kurzer zeit wird und nicht auch noch ein fettes zweihänderschwert vorschlägst,wie andere hier im thread...in diesem zusammenhang weise ich nur immer wieder drauf hin auf die schmerzunempfindlichkeit der zombies...ihr schlagt wie wild mit der axt udn zack bleibt sie im arm des zombies stecken...ups...das wars dann auch schon mit deiner nahkampfwaffe...pistolenschüsse aus nächster entfernung,wenn es sich überhaupt nicht vermeiden lässt,ansonsten IMMER weglaufen...und möglichst an fallen schon vorher denken


Ich persönlich wüsste nicht, wo ich in kürzester Zeit eine Pistole oder andere Schusswaffe mit genügend Munition herbekomme. Und wenn man nur wegläuft, hat man meiner Meinung nach nicht die besten Chancen an wichtige Sachen oder taktische Positionen zu kommen. Wenn man (bzw. Ich) einige hundert Arbeitsstunden mit Beilen/Äxten, Macheten und Messern hinter sich hat, weiß man (also Ich) wie man damit im ersten Schlag das trifft, was man treffen möchte.



shadow24 schrieb:


> 2.den football helm kannst du vergessen.lauf mal den tag über mit helm rum.und dann vlt noch im hochsommer.ausserdem ist das hörvermögen empfindlich eingeschränkt.ganz zu schweigen natürlich vom zielen mit dem gewehr...


Stimmt, habe ich nicht bedacht, danke.



shadow24 schrieb:


> 3. das töten von leuten die infiziert wurden:geht vlt gerade noch wenn das ein unbekanter ist,aber lass das mal ein familienmitglied sein...entweder töten lassen von anderen wenn man in einer gruppe unterwegs ist,oder dem schicksal überlassen.die situation ist schon schrecklich genug,da muss man nicht auch noch den vater oder mutter eigenhändig erschiessen...


Naja, das kommt darauf an, wie man zu dem Thema Tod und ähnliche steht. Ich habe schon genug Leute schwer verletzt gesehen (als Rettungssanitäter), bei denen ich mir sehr sicher war, dass der Tod eine große Erlösung gewesen wäre. Wie andere sowas sehen, ist ihre Sache.



jon schrieb:


> So viel  Wasser ist meiner Ansicht auch zu viel das trägst du sicher nicht länger als2 Stunden wenn du sehr Fit bist, wenn ich wandern gehe brauche ich so 3-4 Liter für 2 Tage und wenn es lehr ist suche ich neues in Flüssen und Seen, mit einem Tragbaren Wasser Filter von katadyn „das teil ist echt gut habe ich schon 8 Jahre im Einsatz“ kann man sich einfach wasser beschaffen. Auch zu fiel Gepäck  würde ich nicht mitnehmen, mit einen Bandscheiben Vorfall oder abgenutzte Knie kann man nicht mehr fiel machen. Generell sollte alles nur um die 15- 20 kg wiegen und nur das wesentlich also das schicke tolle  iphone ist nicht dabei ^^ haben  sollte man ganzwichtig Trocken Nahrung etwa 5 kg das kann zu zweit ungefähr 1-2 Monate halten wenn man sich einschränkt. Als Nahrungsergänzung 1 kg Maca Pulver das Enthält alle wichtige Nährstoffe wie Eisen Vitamine und so weiter schaut selber nach. Ein Schlafsack bei einem Zelt bin ich mir nicht so sicher aber warum nicht. Sehr gutes Fahrten Messer kann ruhig Länger sein Schleifstein nicht vergessen wie auch immer nützlich ein Leatherman sugre mit bits wie 2 vde Schraubendreher Schlitz und eine Knipex Zange 1396200 eine universal Zange mit der so alles geht vor allen wen man an Strom ran muss. Medikamente so einiges. In erster Linie Schmerzmitten vor allen was gegen Zahnschmerzen. Ein Par gute verbände wo mit man auch sein Bein Schienen könnte. Karten auf Wachs Papier Kompass wie eine Gute Uhr mit Zeigern die man auch aufziehen kann.  Ein Zippo wehr nicht schlecht wie eine Lampe die lange leuchtet. Bei Kleidung  kommt es drauf an Leder ist sicher recht stabil aber auch schwer na ja muss jeder selber sehen ich würde mein langen Wehrmachtsmantel nehmen, er ist sehr warm hat auch noch fiele Taschen man kann sich gut bewegen und ja  biss sicher ist er auch vor allen ist er so lang wen man durch Grass läuft oder es regnet werden die Beine nicht nass.  Ein Leichtes Seil ist auch immer wichtig das braucht man immer.  Ach und sehr gute Schuhe nicht zu vergessen. Eine Pinzette sollte auch dabei sein. Bei der waffe ist das so eine Sache Bogen und so sollte man beherrschen können  und das dauert … eben wie Schuss Waffen ist alles nicht so wie im Film oder Game ^^  ansonsten sollte man wissen wie man in der Wildnis überlebt, was ist essbar was sind Heilkräuter, wie angel ich und so weiter. Und was ich als wichtig ansehen würde ist ein Geigerzähler und was womit man Giftige Gase  Nachweisen kann Gasmaske wehre auch nicht schlecht nur das wiegt halt, nur das wehre  halt schon recht wichtig weil die  „“Zombies“ ;B werden einen Winter eh nicht überstehen wen man sozusagen überwinter kann besser mit Leuten die auch echt in Ordnung sind hat sich das eigentlich erledigt weil die leben auch nicht ewig und dann geht es erst los den der Größte feind der Menschen ist der Mensch.  Ich würde mir mal da zu den film „The Road“ ansehen.  Bis dann ^^


Da deine Einteilung in Sätze und Absätze sehr seltsam ist, zitiere ich dich mal vollständig.
Also ich kann mit 55kg Gepäck je nach Gelände bis 30-45km am Tag gehen, auch über mehrere Tage/Wochen hinweg. Mit (m)einer Armbrust kann ich sehr gut umgehen. In meinem Erste-Hilfe-Set sind zumindest die notwendigsten Medikamente in ausreichender Menge enthalten. Im weiteren hats du mich ja oft wiederholt (Lampe, Karte, Kompass usw.).



jon schrieb:


> Na ja ich glaube nicht das sie das Überleben, aus dem einfachen Grund da es auch nur Menschen sind, in welchen zustand auch immer. Ihr Körper Braucht Nahrung  Wasser und so weiter die Zellen werden über kurz oder lang zerfallen wenn sie sich nicht halten können und regenerieren. Und der Winter mit -20 C wird ihnen den Rest geben und wen nicht dann muss ihr Körper sehr viel Wärme erzeugen und die kann nur durch Verbrennung von Eiweißen  Zucker oder fett erzeugt werden und wenn nicht werden ihre Zellen durch die Kelte Zerstört, sehe Erfrierungen. Das ist ganz einfacher Stoffwechsel und der gilt auch für Zombies.


Da ihr Energiebedarf unglaublich verringert ist (allein weil das Gehirn kaum arbeitet) können die Zombies lange ohne Nahrung auskommen. Auch können die Zombies keinerlei Schmerz mehr empfinden, weshalb ihnen die Verwesung die einsetzt auch keine Probleme bereitet. Und bis die volle Unterkühlung im Hirnstamm dauert es eine Zeit. 
Anscheinend hast du übrigens wenig Ahnung von Stoffwechsel. Nach der Verbrennung von ATP, KP und ähnlichen (bei kurzer Belastung), setzt die Verbrennung von Glycogen und letztendlich Fettsäure ein. Dann wird Körperfett und -eiweiß umgesetzt, da Zombies schmerz- und hungerfrei sind, können sie das machen, bis sie jegliche nicht lebenswichtigen Fett- und Eiweißvorräte verbraucht haben. Also leben sie deutlich länger als ein normaler, voll lebendiger Mensch. Auch der Zugang zu Wasser sollte nich allzu schwer sein.

Und außerdem glaube ich, dass Zombies im Fall größeren Energiebedarfs auch zu Kannibalen werden.


----------



## jon cub (11. Oktober 2012)

Das mit den Kannibalismus kann ich mir vorstellen, und Das mit dem Stoffwechsel ist auch richtig ich wollte das  nur nicht so weit ausführen.


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

jon schrieb:


> in der Gegend um Jugoslawien ist es sicher auch nicht gut, dort wurde mit zu viel Uranmunition geschossen und das Land ist eigentlich nicht mehr bewohnbar „teilweise zu mindestens " also würde ich sagen ist ein Geigerzähler auch recht wichtig…



awh snap, das muss ich meinen Freunden in Serbien ,Albanien und im Kosovo gleich erzählen, dass die da gar nicht mehr wohnen können.


----------



## Theopa (11. Oktober 2012)

Inkemann schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit 55kg Gepäck je nach Gelände bis 30-45km am Tag gehen, auch über mehrere Tage/Wochen hinweg.



Richtig, GEHEN. Und wenn dann die erste Gruppe aus 10 Zombies auf dich zuläuft, musst du deine 55kg fallen lassen und nur mit deiner Bewaffnung weglaufen. Abschießen geht nicht schnell genug. Eventuell kannst du dir dein Gepäck dann wieder holen, vielleicht aber auch nicht, und dann hast du ein Problem. Mit sagen wir mal 10kg kann man auch einmal einen schnellen Dauerlauf hinlegen.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Oktober 2012)

Inkemann schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wüsste nicht, wo ich in kürzester Zeit eine Pistole oder andere Schusswaffe mit genügend Munition herbekomme. Und wenn man nur wegläuft, hat man meiner Meinung nach nicht die besten Chancen an wichtige Sachen oder taktische Positionen zu kommen. Wenn man (bzw. Ich) einige hundert Arbeitsstunden mit Beilen/Äxten, Macheten und Messern hinter sich hat, weiß man (also Ich) wie man damit im ersten Schlag das trifft, was man treffen möchte.




also fast jeder etwas grössere ort hat eine polizeistation.falls dort noch normale menschen rumlaufen umso besser,falls nicht kommst du sicherlich dort an waffen ran.ich bin in einer garnisonsstadt udn von daher würde mir das eher leicht fallen

zum thema äxte udn ähnlichem:du darfst nicht von dir auf andere schliessen,da es heutzutage hauptsächlich "städter" gibt,die rein gar nichts mit äxten und ähnlichen anfagen können...geschweige denn so eine "waffe"(oder auch jegliches anderes ähnliches spalt-und schlagwerkzeug)für einen nahkampf zu verwenden....ein zombie ist kein baum!!!!...das würde dir als scheinbar erfahrenen Forstarbeiter(?) selbst gegen mehrere zombies nicht gelingen.udn selbst bei einem musst du immer noch den schock udn die wildheit deines gegenübers gekonnt begegnen,sodass er nicht zu einem einzigen biss kommt.versuch dich mal in so eine lage vom kopf her reinzuversetzen,indem du dein leben veretidigen musst gegen eine nichtmenschliche bestie die schmerzunempfindlich ist und wie wild versucht dich zu beissen.udn dann überleg nochmal ob du so einen kampf suchst oder lieber schnell läufst...
ich versuch dabei immer den zombie mit einem tollwütigen grossen hund zu vergleichen,der dich ja auch versuchen würde zu beissen.stell dir so ne wilde riesige dogge vor die auf dich zugerannt kommt.. und der zombie hat statt seinem mund halt noch zwei arme zur verfügung udn fühlt keinen schmerz(!!!).versuch da mal in der situation ein ordentlichen kopftreffer zu landen,oder wie schon von mir geschrieben deine axt nicht in ein körperteil zu hauen wo es stecken bleibt...

genauso ist deine fitness mit ordentlich gepäck rund 30 bis 45 km am tag zu laufen sicherlich bewundernswert,gibt aber ganz bestimmt kein querschnitt der deutschen bevölkerung wieder.bei uns beim bund hiess sowas durchschlageübung udn endete meist mit einigen blessuren der protagonisten...halt ich auch nicht für nötig jeden tag,oder öfter halt, solche entfernungen zurückzulegen,denn auch kleine orte gibts es meist alle 10 km,eher weniger,sodass man nicht gezwungen wäre so weit zu laufen...


----------



## Inkemann (12. Oktober 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Richtig, GEHEN. Und wenn dann die erste Gruppe aus 10 Zombies auf dich zuläuft, musst du deine 55kg fallen lassen und nur mit deiner Bewaffnung weglaufen. Abschießen geht nicht schnell genug. Eventuell kannst du dir dein Gepäck dann wieder holen, vielleicht aber auch nicht, und dann hast du ein Problem. Mit sagen wir mal 10kg kann man auch einmal einen schnellen Dauerlauf hinlegen.


Also die Zombies von denen ich ausgehe haben eine so weit gestörte geistige Reichweite, dass sie zwar laufen, aber nicht besonders schnell rennen können, da auch ihr Gleichgewichtssinn und die Koordinationsfähigkeit sehr schwach sind. Ich selbst kann ~5min mit Ausrüstung joggen (~15km/h).


----------



## jon cub (16. Oktober 2012)

Und wie lange kannst du das unter widrigen Bedingungen Hunger, Durst und so weiter… ich würde da wen es hoch kommt 1 tag durchhalten und wehr danach so fertig das du mir beim Schlaffen die schuhe Klauen kannst^^ aber ne ^^ wie wehrst denn mit der Option ein sehr gutes Mountainbike zu benutzen damit ist man auch recht schnell und wendig  würde ich machen ^^


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkMm8_U6rok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Oktober 2012)

jon schrieb:


> Und wie lange kannst du das unter widrigen Bedingungen Hunger, Durst und so weiter… ich würde da wen es hoch kommt 1 tag durchhalten und wehr danach so fertig das du mir beim Schlaffen die schuhe Klauen kannst^^ aber ne ^^ wie wehrst denn mit der Option ein sehr gutes Mountainbike zu benutzen damit ist man auch recht schnell und wendig  würde ich machen ^^



wie *wäre es* denn mit einem kleintransporter gefüllt mit proviant und sprit?


----------



## Theopa (16. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wie *wäre es* denn mit einem kleintransporter gefüllt mit proviant und sprit?



Im Prinzip eine sehr gute Idee, ein paar Wochen läuft das wohl. Man ist allerdings mit wohl 99% der Autos, die man auf deutschen Straßen finden kann, mehr oder weniger auf eine freie Straße angewiesen, außerdem geht der Sprit auch mal zu Ende. 
Ich würde wohl auch so anfangen, wobei natürlich ein geländegängiges Motorrad und ein Mountainbike hinten im Laderaum die Sache weitaus besser gestalten würden. Je nachdem ob man einfach keine Sprit mehr hat (dann Fahrrad) oder an einer für das Auto unpassierbaren Stelle angegriffen wird (dann Motorrad) hat man eine Alternative. Außerdem noch jeweils vorne und hinten im Auto eine Notfalltasche bereit stellen, wenn man wirklich ohne eine Sekunde zu zögern weg muss.


----------



## jon cub (17. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Auto ist ja nicht schlecht aber kann es nicht doch sein das alle Straßen von den anderen verstopft sind…  oder man bleibt lieber gleich von allen Großstädten weg, also irgendwo wo aufs Land oder in die Berge ziehen. Da kann man das ganze immer noch am  besten aussitzen


----------



## shadow24 (17. Oktober 2012)

die frage ist für mich sowieso ob ich meine wohnung verlassen sollte.wir haben eine schöne grosse wohnung,die unterirdisch mit einer parkgarage verbunden ist...diese parkgarage kann man zu fuss durch das treppenhaus betreten,durch eine schwere stahltür udn mit dem auto fährt man durch ein grosses rolltor,welches man mit einer fernbedienung bequem öffnen und schliessen kann...
im falle einer epedemie könnte man erstmal abwarten in der wohnung und besorgungen machen solange das massensterben noch nicht eingesetzt hat udn diese vorräte ins auto packen und in der parkgarage parken.wenn es dann zu brenzlig wird könnten meine familie und ich mit den vorräten in der parkgarage sicherlich noch einige wochen aushalten.zumal wir immer die gelegenheit hätten durch die stahltür übers treppenhaus in die wohnung zu kommen um beispielsweise zu kochen oder einfach mal zu duschen solange es noch heisses wasser gibt...wäre auf alle fälle besser als in der freien natur zu campen während zombies überraschenderweise auftauchen könnten...


----------



## jon cub (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja das meine ich auch. Ich wohne auch im Ländlichen Bereich, in ein … sagen wir alten sehr großen Haus mit  sehr Hohen und Dicken mauern wie auch Türen. Da kann man recht lange auskommen und wenn alles nicht mehr geht kann man ja immer noch weg gehen … aber für mich stellt sich immer noch die Frage wo hin dann, und ob man es dann da wirklich besser hat, ich meine wie ein Abgerissener  Penner rum zu Streifen und nach was essbares zu suchen oder zu betteln, das kann ja nicht das wahre sein. Da dann lieber sich Verstecken Tür zu, eigenes kleines Grundstück  mit Pumpe und wissen wie Man Kartoffeln und Co züchtet. Dann geht das alles schon.


----------



## Theopa (17. Oktober 2012)

jon schrieb:


> [...] aber für mich stellt sich immer noch die Frage wo hin dann, und ob man es dann da wirklich besser hat, ich meine wie ein Abgerissener Penner rum zu Streifen und nach was essbares zu suchen oder zu betteln, das kann ja nicht das wahre sein. Da dann lieber sich Verstecken Tür zu, eigenes kleines Grundstück mit Pumpe und wissen wie Man Kartoffeln und Co züchtet. Dann geht das alles schon.



Sich fest anzusiedeln ist langfristig natürlich der Plan, funktioniert aber nur im größeren Rahmen. Eine einzelne Person kann sich wohl nur sehr schwer durch eine Art Landwirtschaft selbst versorgen. Ich meine: 3 Tage Krankheit während man ernten müsste und schon ist Ende mit der Selbstversorgung.

Außerdem darf man nicht unterschätzen wie viel man tatsächlich braucht. 1kg Kartoffeln ohne Beilage haben gerade mal 700 kcal, das ist eine Tagesdosis mit der man vielleicht eben so über den Tag kommt, aber nicht wenn man arbeitet. Also braucht man noch Tiere, diese muss man aber erst mal finden und dann auch noch am Leben halten....
Ich würde mal sagen, dass komplette Selbstversorgung mindestens 2-3 gesunde Personen und ein ordentlich großes Grundstück benötigt. Ein großes Grundstück kann man wiederum kaum absichern...


----------



## vollmi (18. Oktober 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass komplette Selbstversorgung mindestens 2-3 gesunde Personen und ein ordentlich großes Grundstück benötigt. Ein großes Grundstück kann man wiederum kaum absichern...




Zur Grundstückssicherung besorge ich mir dann ein paar Wachzombies an der Kette


----------



## jon cub (18. Oktober 2012)

Alleine geht das natürlich nicht. Ist ja klar das man mit mehreren zusammen halten muss. Das ist ja auch kein Problem. Genau wie die Absicherung, und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das im Ländlichen man mit so vielen Zombies rechnen muss. Wenn man ein einigermaßen guten Zaun hat dann kann man sich ganz gut verschanzen. Das mit den Tieren halten da hast du recht… sowas haben wir nicht und ich glaube nicht das hier jemand ein Tier schlachten würde… da muss Dosenfleisch und co erst mall reichen. Aber so würde ich ehr  sagen das man eine gute chance hat das zu überstehen.


----------



## Theopa (19. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, auf dem Land werden es wohl weniger sein. Sofern man sie konsequent erledigt sollte das auch so bleiben. Das muss man dann aber durchziehen, sonst sieht das Grundstück bald wie die Basis von Umbrella in RE: Extinction aus 

Die Gefahr sehe ich bei einer Farm, aber auch im allgemeinen, aber nicht nur durch die Zombies, sondern mehr durch die anderen Überlebenden. Wenn da eine Gruppe bewaffneter und ausgehungerter Jugendlicher vorbeikommen ist wohl Schluss mit der Landhaus-Idylle.


----------



## jon cub (19. Oktober 2012)

Das mit denn anderen Flüchtlingen ist sicher auch ein Problem … nur was soll man machen man kann sie ja auch nicht alle ihrem Schicksal überlassen … dann hat man sicher wieder ein paar mehr Zombies, nur wen sie aus Verzweiflung  Aggressiv reagieren dann muss man ja sich auch wehren…


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

jon schrieb:


> und ich glaube nicht das hier jemand ein Tier schlachten würde…



Als ob ich auf Fleisch verzichten würde 
Ein Tier ausnehmen ist kein großer Akt. 
Außerdem kann man sich aus dem Fell (ggf Leder), Klamotten machen.



jon schrieb:


> Das mit denn anderen Flüchtlingen ist sicher auch ein Problem … nur was soll man machen man kann sie ja auch nicht alle ihrem Schicksal überlassen … dann hat man sicher wieder ein paar mehr Zombies, nur wen sie aus Verzweiflung  Aggressiv reagieren dann muss man ja sich auch wehren…



Menschen werden eine größere Gefahr sein, als die Zombies.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Menschen werden eine größere Gefahr sein, als die Zombies.




sign...

wenn die zombies,wie hier behauptet,nach einer gewissen zeit eh sterben,dann hängt alles von den überlebenden ab,die wohl wieder bei null anfangen müssen...
in solch anarchistischen Zeiten hat sich seit bestehen der menschheit immer der stärkere,oder skrupellosere durchgesetzt...wahrscheinlich wird irgendein warlord,wie zum teil in afrika heutzutage, die macht hier an sich reissen und eine fette diktatur/monarchie errichten udn wer sich gegen den stellt wird alsbald zur belustigung der masse in der arena gegen die letzten überlebenden zombies antreten...
und hier kommen dann wieder diese merkwürdigen threadposts zum tragen die hier mit schwert und helm gegen zombies antreten wollen...das können die dann in der arena,muhaha...


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Zombies sterben nicht mit der Zeit.
Der Jon ist hier der einzige, der das glaubt und ich hab das sonst noch nie irgendwo gesehen.
Also geh nicht davon aus Shadow


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Zombies sterben nicht mit der Zeit.



oh doch,ich krieg sie alle...ALLE...


----------



## Theopa (19. Oktober 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Zombies sterben nicht mit der Zeit.
> Der Jon ist hier der einzige, der das glaubt und ich hab das sonst noch nie irgendwo gesehen.
> Also geh nicht davon aus Shadow



Bei "28 Days Later" und Fortsetzungen sterben Zombies nach (Achtung, Überraschung  ) etwa 4 Wochen, das wäre also eine Art von Zombies bei denen man "einfach" nur abwarten muss.


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Achtung, Überraschung:
Das sind keine Zombies und das Thema wurde hier mehrmals behandelt


----------



## Theopa (19. Oktober 2012)

Ok alles klar  
Habe die 150 Seiten natürlich nicht komplett durchgelesen.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2012)

raus!


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)




----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2012)

ach übrigens,heute um 22 uhr auf rtl 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAqKnnE-d0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Den sollte man auf DVD haben, allein schon wegen den Outtakes


----------



## jon cub (19. Oktober 2012)

Also ich glaube einfach nicht das der Menschliche Körper so lange Überlebt, eine weile ja ich würde echt sagen 2 bis längsten 4 Wochen, dann geht da aber nichts mehr, das sind doch keine zauber wesen sondern nur Tollwütige Menschen.  Das die endlos lange leben ohne essen trinken und so weiter das ist einfach unlogisch.


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Das hier ist aber der ultimative Zombieapokalypse Überlebensplan-Thread!
Hier gehts um Zombies und nicht um die infizierten Menschen, die "rasend" werden, wie eben z.B. in 28days/weeks.
Da muss man schon kleinlich sein! 

Zombie und Logik in einem Satz..


----------



## jon cub (19. Oktober 2012)

Na ja so abwegig ist das nicht, und ich würde schon sagen das es sowas „nennen wir es Infizierte“ geben kann. Wehr weis schon was so mansche Militärs  so in ihren Labors züchten, und wenn einigen gewissen ihre Bevölkerung zu viel wird dann kann das durch aus sein das man eine Dezimierung vornimmt…


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Du nimmst hier den Spaß raus 
Wenn man von sowas ausgeht, braucht man so nen Thread nun wirklich nicht.
Wenn sowas wirklich passiert, ist der Körper natürlich genau so anfällig, wie unsereiner aus.
Also nach 3 Tagen verdurstet.


----------



## CrashOverrideSE (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe vor ein paar jahren mal ein Buch gelesen der Zombie Survival Guide eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam obwohl ich das ganze was dort geschrieben steht sehr bezweifle. Sofern ich mich erinern kann wurde das Buch von einem der Söhne von Mel Brooks geschrieben.

EDIT bei Amazon gibt das Buch noch :-9 http://www.amazon.de/Der-Zombie-Survival-Guide-%C3%9Cberleben/dp/344247423X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350688520&sr=8-1


----------



## kaldorei (1. November 2012)

Als Einstieg empfehle ich einfach mal die Serie The Walking Dead (2. Staffel soll schon auf RTL2 laufen, auf Sky (Fox) gibts die 3., die ich bisher grandios finde). Falls das in diesem fast 160 Seiten langen Thread nicht schon erwähnt wurde, sorry, hab jetzt nicht alles durchgesehen...^^

Die Idee mit dem Kopfschuss ist an sich nicht verkehrt, allerdings werden dadurch in der Serie immer viel zu viele Zombies aus der Umgebung angelockt, von daher keine gute Idee und es empfiehlt sich eher etwas leiseres, wie z. B. eine Armbrust etc. In der neuer Staffeln muss von den Überlebenden erst mal ein Gefängnis von den lebenden Toten befreit werden, um es einigermaßen bewohnbar zu machen. Die Szenen haben eine unglaubliche Atmo und man fühlt sich teilweise echt wie in einem Horrorshooter.


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2012)

kaldorei schrieb:


> In der neuer Staffeln muss von den Überlebenden erst mal ein Gefängnis von den lebenden Toten befreit werden, um es einigermaßen bewohnbar zu machen.




auch keine schlechte idee...ich bevorzuge zwar immer noch ein schiff mit hoher reling(alleine der sicherheit,des freiheitsgefühls und der mobilität wegen),aber wenn man kein gewässer in der nähe hat,einen knast hat man sicher im näheren umkreis.udn welches Gebäude kann man besser verteidigen als ein gefängnis...


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2012)

Das mit dem Gefängnis dürfte fast schon auf Seite 1 stehen, weil das meine erste Wahl wäre 

Ich bin heute traurig!
Da ich nicht spoilern will -> die Geschehnisse, aus der neuesten Folge Walking Dead


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gefängnis dürfte fast schon auf Seite 1 stehen, weil das meine erste Wahl wäre
> 
> Ich bin heute traurig!
> Da ich nicht spoilern will -> die Geschehnisse, aus der neuesten Folge Walking Dead




bin etwas genervt darüber das rtl da son marathon draus gemacht hat...erst kompremiert die alten folgen(das fand ich noch in ordnung) udn dann die ganzen folgen auf einmal...ich hab jetzt somit von den neuen folgen nur den anfang mitbekommen,wo sein sohn angeschossen wurde und die ihn retten mussten...waren das ganze we unterwegs so das ich nix davon sehen konnte...
hatte auch irgendwie gehofft das die da jeden freitag zwei folgen zeigen udn nicht innerhalb von drei tagen alles...oder kommt da jetzt noch was???


----------



## vollmi (5. November 2012)

Es gibt PVRs 

Aber ich würd sagen, es dürfte nicht lange dauern bis es auch Season2 auf Blueray gibt. Das wird dann ne lange Nacht für mich.

mfG René


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Es gibt PVRs




jep,aber mein videorekorder frisst seit 2 wochen die cassetten


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2012)

Ich hab gestern Abend mal in die beiden Folgen reingeschaut. Kanns mir auf Deutsch garnicht anschauen..
Die 2.Staffel gibts doch schon länger auf Blueray


----------



## yeedt (17. März 2013)

Können Zombies schwimmen? Es wäre Vorteilhaft sich auf eine Insel mit nur einer Brücke zurück zu ziehen.


----------



## vollmi (18. März 2013)

yeedt schrieb:


> Können Zombies schwimmen? Es wäre Vorteilhaft sich auf eine Insel mit nur einer Brücke zurück zu ziehen.



Sie müssen nicht atmen, also können sie auch einfach am Grund des Wassers zum Ziel laufen äh schlurfen.

mfG René


----------



## Schrottinator (18. März 2013)

Kommt auf das Gewässer an. Wäre zum Beispiel Alcatraz der Zufluchtsort, würde es kein Zombie schaffen. Dafür sind die Strömungen viel zu stark.


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2013)

yeedt schrieb:


> Können Zombies schwimmen? Es wäre Vorteilhaft sich auf eine Insel mit nur einer Brücke zurück zu ziehen.




ich will aber mein restliches leben nicht auf rügen verbringen

da komm ich doch lieber wieder mit meinem oft geposteten rückzugsort:ein schiff mit hoher reling,wo garantiert kein zombie hochkommt...da können die schwimmen,tauchen,planschen so viel sie wollen,an der glatten wand kommen die nich hoch...


----------



## Theopa (23. März 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> da komm ich doch lieber wieder mit meinem oft geposteten rückzugsort:ein schiff mit hoher reling,wo garantiert kein zombie hochkommt...da können die schwimmen,tauchen,planschen so viel sie wollen,an der glatten wand kommen die nich hoch...



Dann hoffe ich, dass du gerne Fisch isst 

Bei den Schiffen (die scheinen hier ja hoch im Kurs zu stehen) stellen sich mir nur zwei Fragen: 

1.) Wohnt ihr alle an der Küste? Wenn nicht wäre es etwas schwierig, mal eben 500km durchs zombieverseuchte Land zum nächsten Hafen zu laufen. Vor allem da Häfen meist von ziemlich großen Städten (=viele Zombies) umgeben sind.

2.) Wer kann denn wirklich segeln? Diesel gibts wohl nicht mehr lange nach der Apokalypse, und wer über das Meer rudern will... Viel Spaß^^ Ohne Erfahrung im Segeln würde man das Boot/Schiff wohl beim ersten starken Wind irgendwo hinlegen wo es gar nicht sein soll.


Was mich nebenbei mal interessieren würde: Laufen (kriechne, schlurfen^^) Zombies eigentlich auch spontan durch die Gegend, oder nur wenn sie ein "Ziel" haben? Also würden sich die Zombies im Laufe der Zeit gleichmäßig über das ganze Land verteilen oder bleiben sie in den Städten, etc. sofern sie nicht durch Menschen "gekitet" werden?


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2013)

Theopa schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, dass du gerne Fisch isst
> 
> Bei den Schiffen (die scheinen hier ja hoch im Kurs zu stehen) stellen sich mir nur zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



1.also ich wohne tatsächlich in der nähe von hamburg,also nicht weit von der küste entfernt.von daher bietet sich das schon so ein bissel an...aber es würde ja auch ein fluss reichen...entscheidend ist ja die bordwand an den die zombies nicht hochkommen.udn ein fluss oder kanal gibt es sicherlich überall in 100 km entfernung...udn ein yachthafen,ob am fluss oder küste, kann auch sehr klein sein...
2.ein motorboot/segelyacht mit 1 oder 2 m bordwand über dem meerespiegel ist unerreichbar für die zombies,da braucht man nich unbedingt die gorch fock...und segeln oder fahren sollst du gar nicht mit dem boot.einfach in flussmitte oder küstennähe ankern und gut.sicherer gehts nich...
am besten wäre dazu noch ein boot der marine oder polizei,da diese auch bewaffnet wären...nahrung und vorräte müsste man eh vom land holen,aber das wäre ja überall so das man irgendwann neue vorräte besorgen muss,ob aufm boot,im gefängnis,oder sonstwo...
in den filmen laufen kriechen,schlurfen die zombies ja überall in der stadt rum.da das gehirn anscheinend nur noch auf einen reiz,also auf lebende menschen, reagiert, machen die sich bestimmt nicht so auf wanderschaft,sondern laufen wohl mechanisch in einem gewissen radius hin und her...die frage ist ja bisher auch ungeklärt ob die zombies nach tagen,wochen,monaten ohne nahrungsaufnahme nicht irgendwann umkippen und nochmal sterben.oder setzt auch irgendwann wieder die verwesung ein,sodass sie plötzlich mal ein bein oder arm verlieren bis sie dann irgendwann völlig aufgelöst sind?...die fragen werden wir wohl erst bei der apokalypse endgültig klären können...


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (10. September 2013)

Man sollte allerdings als Verteidigung auch die klassische Zwille nicht vergessen( siehe Joerg Sprave , youtube)


----------



## H2OTest (10. September 2013)

zwillle? wie stark soll die seinen das die den kopf vom Zombie durchdringt?


----------



## shadow24 (11. September 2013)

Epic-Survivor-2000 schrieb:


> Man sollte allerdings als Verteidigung auch die klassische Zwille nicht vergessen( siehe Joerg Sprave , youtube)




eine zwille??????also ich hab ja hier schon einiges an unsinnigen waffen in dme thread gelesen,aber das ist ja mal eine weitere steigerung...
hab mir dazu auch die videos von jörg angeschaut...der hat ja wohl irgendeine fetisch-beziehung zu zwillen.würd mich nicht wundern wenn er die auch für andere dinge benutzt...

also so eine zwille zu finden mit der man einem zombie den kopf wegballern kann,findet man wohl eher eine schusswaffe...und mit einer selbstgebauten zwille stoppst du garantiert kein anderes lebewesen welches sich wie irrsinnig auf dein fleisch konzentriert während es dich angreift..


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2013)

In der Tat sollte die Mannstoppwirkung einer Zwille nicht die Größte sein.

Vorteilhaft ist, aber die Tatsache das einem die Munition nicht ausgehen kann.


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (11. September 2013)

Jaja, schon okay , dann halt zu Obi kettensäge schnappen und losmetzeln ( auch wenn die Überlebenschance dann fast Null ist)


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (11. September 2013)

hab mir dazu auch die videos von jörg angeschaut...der hat ja wohl irgendeine fetisch-beziehung zu zwillen.würd mich nicht wundern wenn er die auch für andere dinge benutzt...

Siehe kondompistole und D.I.L.D.O


----------



## Shmandric (11. September 2013)

Ahh, Ohhh, geil! Zwillen!! hmmmmm


----------



## Aun (11. September 2013)

also ich denke mal ne zwille sollte man nicht unterschätzen. geh mal ins angelgeschäft. die verkaufen die dinger inkl blei kugeln. da brauchst keine mannstoppwirkung, wenn du wem in die rübe ballerst. und leise ist sie auch


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (11. September 2013)

Sag ich doch


----------



## vollmi (11. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also ich denke mal ne zwille sollte man nicht unterschätzen. geh mal ins angelgeschäft. die verkaufen die dinger inkl blei kugeln. da brauchst keine mannstoppwirkung, wenn du wem in die rübe ballerst. und leise ist sie auch



Wenn man mit ihr kettensägen verschiessen kann? Warum nicht? ;-)


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (12. September 2013)

Früher hatte ich Angst vor Zombies , heute warte ich nur auf sie MUAHAHA


----------



## bkeleanor (12. September 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn man mit ihr kettensägen verschiessen kann? Warum nicht? ;-)



Oder nitroglycerin Kügelchen :-)


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2013)

Die Beschleunigung wird es doch schon zur Detonation bringen


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Beschleunigung wird es doch schon zur Detonation bringen



Da isser auch wieder in dem Thread... Da kommen ja richtig nostalgische Gefühle auf


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2013)

Man muss diesen wunderbaren Thread doch schützen


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2013)

Manowar kämpft mit seinen Melonen gegen die Zombies bis sie platzen


----------



## shadow24 (12. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Manowar kämpft mit seinen Melonen gegen die Zombies bis sie platzen




wer?die melonen oder die zombies?


----------



## bkeleanor (12. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Beschleunigung wird es doch schon zur Detonation bringen



Weiss ich nicht.
Laut wiki ist das der fall wenn eine abrupte negative beschleunigung stattfindet.
z.B. flug gegen eine Wand boden. oder mit einem hammer draufschlangen (keine beschleunigung mehr).

aber eine beschleunigung in einem gummiband einer steinschleuder müsste denke ich machbar sein.


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2013)

Da setzt aber die Schlagempfindlichkeit ein.
Es wird bei der Beschleunigung nach hinten gepresst (halt dein Kopf mal ausm Fenster, wenn du im Auto sitzt).
Die Kraft dürfte da um längen reichen.
Newton lässt grüßen.

Wer probierts aus?


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wer probierts aus?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wer probierts aus?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da setzt aber die Schlagempfindlichkeit ein.
> Es wird bei der Beschleunigung nach hinten gepresst (halt dein Kopf mal ausm Fenster, wenn du im Auto sitzt).
> Die Kraft dürfte da um längen reichen.
> Newton lässt grüßen.
> ...



joa das sind aber nicht wirklich schläge wie eben vom hammer getroffen werden.
nicht besonders wissenschafftlich aber in breaking bad beschleunigt er das zeug ja auch mit seinem "wurfarm" und es explodiert erst als es den boden berührt. zwar mit einer darauf folgenden explosion die alles und jeden in dem zimmer hätte töten müssen aber was solls, ist halt hollywood.

mir ja auch wurst, man trifft damit eher was als mit fliegenden motorsägen :-)


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2013)

Und Rambo hat magische Gewehre, die keine Munition verbrauchen.

Hatten wir hier nicht sogar nen angehenden Chemiker? Meld dich 

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Beschleunigung einfach zu hoch.
Aber selbst wenn das nicht der Fall ist..würde ich den Kram nicht transportieren wollen.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. September 2013)

auch wieder wahr.
btw. wenn sich das zeug braun färbt dann sollst du einfach nur wegrennen -> neigt zur explosion ohne fremd einwirkung :-)


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2013)

Was aber eher bei der Herstellung oder bei Erhitzung vorkommt, deswegen..ok?Danke?


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (13. September 2013)

Ü-Ei mit Schwarzpulver füllen, Lunte rein, anzünden und abschießen


----------



## Aun (13. September 2013)

oalso soweit ich mich an meine chemie lehrplan erinere, ist nitropglycerien, in anwendung mit einer zwille, nicht so gefährlich. und nuh ruhe im puff ihr schwachmaten!
beschleunigung betrifft diesen toff an sich überhaupt nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (14. September 2013)

Wie wäre es mit mikrowellenstrahlen, zum hirnschmelzen


----------



## Aun (14. September 2013)

hirn und zombies? merkste was? setzen, 6. komm mit was besserem, vllt sogar alltäglichem wieder


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (15. September 2013)

Manno


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2013)

Die Basis ist immernoch ein großes Boot


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (16. September 2013)

Insel ist besser ,da hast du wenigstens ne dauerhafte nahrungsquelle, und wenn die Ränder steil genug sind, kommt da auch kein zombie hoch


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2013)

ein schiff hat "ränder",eine insel hat keine,das nennt man ufer...und ich kenn eigentlich keine insel ohne ein ufer wo auch die zombies hochlatschen könnten...also bleiben wir doch lieber beim schiff,denn da reicht eigentlich schon die bordwand einer yacht,an der ein sportler sehr grosse schwierigkeiten hätte hochzukommen...
auf das thema schiff als basis bin ich schon mal etliche seiten vorher in diesem thread gekommen.da hatte ich geschrieben das man teilweise halt einfach mal land ansteuern muss wo wenig zombies zu sehen sind und dort versuchen nahrungsmittel,etc zu organisieren...


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (16. September 2013)

Ich kriege einfach keine guten Kommentare hin.


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2013)

nicht aufgeben...pass auf,nachher bis du der letzte der von uns überlebt...


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2013)

ich find übrigens das das lied hier super zu dem thread passt,von wegen "die stadt muss brennen" und anleitung für den molotow-cocktail("ein drittel heizöl,zwei drittel benzin"),oder wenn er singt wenn er "geht dann mit einem knall"...passt doch genau zu dem beschriebenen untergangsszenario hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqObMM_QzVQ


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (16. September 2013)

ich werde lachend auf eure Leichen herunterblicken.     MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (16. September 2013)

P.S.      shadow, ich find dich Epic , wäre cool wenn am Ende nur wir beide überleben würden ( p.p.s.   ich werde nicht überlegen, ich bin 13)


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. September 2013)

hot


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (16. September 2013)

Wäre man nicht in einem kettenhemd relativ sicher ( von wegen bissfest)


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. September 2013)

ja oder eine ritterrüstung


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2013)

also ritterrüstung geht gar nicht...erstmal ist es super anstrengend sich mit ca 20 kg mehr am körper durch die gegend zu schleppen udn ganz wichtig: eine flucht ist darin unmöglich...lauf mal mit deiner ritterrüstung in ein haufen zombies rein.die haben spätestens nach einer minute ein rüstungsteil von dir abgerissen und somit bahn frei auf frischfleisch...
kettenhemd schützt schon besser.müsste aber eins sein das komplett die arme bedeckt.aber auch sowas hat gewicht.ist zb im sommer nicht zu unterschätzen mit einem kettenhemd am körper sich schnell und über längere strecken zu bewegen...

am besten lässt man zombies erst gar nicht in seine nähe.für unterwegs sicherheitskleidung mit arbeitshandschuhen tragen,damit ist man leicht geschützt und trotzdem weiterhin beweglich...

wenn man eine bewaffnung bekommen könnte,dann auf alle fälle sowas wie eine schrotflinte.auf kurze distanz pustet sie jeden gegener erstmal aus den angriffsbereich und man muss kein meisterschütze sein.auf weite distanz ist die zwar unbrauchbar,aber da hast du ein sehr wichtiges anderes verteidigungswerkzeug:flinke füsse...


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (17. September 2013)

Eigentlich würde ja ein bissfester Anzug mit festen Handschuhen und Helm (mit Visier ) reichen.


----------



## H2OTest (17. September 2013)

trag das mal bei 25 grad ..


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2013)

vom Helm würde ich eh abraten,denn die sicht ist eingeschränkt,das gehör sogar sehr stark(was bei sich von hinten nähernden zombies durchaus ein problem werden könnte) udn wie h2o schreibt ist das nicht nur bei 25 grad sondern überhaupt sehr anstrengend ein helm zu tragen.selbst ein bundeswehrhelm nervt schon,wenn man mit dem mal ein paar kilometer läuft,was mit einem geschlossenen helm noch viel schlimmer zu ertragen wäre...
am besten so wenig wie möglich tragen,damit man beweglich bleibt,denn das ist einfach die beste chance gegen langsame gegner


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2013)

HALLO????

gestern abend rannten zig untote durch Deutschland und bettelten nach süssigkeiten.....und der thread hier schweigt...

gestern startete auch die dritte staffel von "Walking dead"...und der thread hier schweigt...



bin ich der letzte überlebende??????


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. November 2013)

Ich freu mich so darauf wenn Carl endlich stirbt.


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2013)

der stirbt?


----------



## schneemaus (1. November 2013)

Meintest du "Gestern rannten zig total besoffene Idioten, die sich nicht mal kostümiert haben, höchstens mit extrem schlechtem Make-Up geschminkt, durch Deutschland"? Was soll man dazu denn nur sagen...


----------



## Aun (1. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meintest du "Gestern rannten zig total besoffene Idioten, die sich nicht mal kostümiert haben, höchstens mit extrem schlechtem Make-Up geschminkt, durch Deutschland"? Was soll man dazu denn nur sagen...



du meinst die tussen, wie man sie tag täglich sieht?


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Ich bräuchte zum Überleben nur die gute alte Brechstange, der liebe Godron hat es vorgemacht :-)


----------



## shadow24 (4. November 2013)

na wenn man schon ne waffe aus der Walking dead-serie nimmt dann doch wohl das katana(wenn das ein echtes sein sollte)...da kannst den Zombie,auch wenn du überhaupt nicht mit so einem schwert umgehen kannst, mit genügend kraft(und die hat man wenns um leben oder Tod geht)einfach diagonal durchschnitzeln.brauch man gar nicht filigran auf hals oder kopf zielen...zack einfach durch...fertig...



aber ein gewehr oder eine handfeuerwaffe wären mir trotzdem tausendmal lieber als jede nahkampfwaffe...wenn die Viecher auf Distanz kommen macht man schon irgendwas verkehrt...


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2013)

Er meint Half-Life...


----------



## shadow24 (4. November 2013)

ach der...na der hatte ja auch einen fetten Schutzanzug...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. November 2013)

bitte spoilerd nicht the walking dead, das mag ich nicht


----------



## Aun (4. November 2013)

carl stirbt


----------



## vollmi (4. November 2013)

Homer stirbt auch!

Und schiebt nicht alles auf den Schutzanzug in Halflife. Ich hab überlebt weil ich gut war, nicht weil ich n super Schutzanzug anhatte.

mfG René


----------



## Aun (4. November 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und schiebt nicht alles auf den Schutzanzug in Halflife. Ich hab überlebt weil ich gut war, nicht weil ich n super Schutzanzug anhatte.



nur die harten ham das ohne anzug überstanden. alles andere sind pussies!


----------



## Algrim (7. November 2013)

Was mich wundert das Ihr alle in Deutschland bleiben wollt. Zur Info Heizung ist nicht mehr und Nahrung muss man ab einem gewissen Punkt selbst erzeugen.
Ich wäre dafür das man sich ein paar Boote besorgt, da geht auch so ein hausboot oder ähnliches (ich fahre ja in Küstennähe und nicht auf offener See und dann fahren wir mit allen die wir finden und die einigermaßen vertrauenswürdig aussehn nach Malta.
Warum dahin? Jeder der die Insel bzw. ihre Geschichte kennt weiss das. Malta war immer ein militärischer Stützpunkt da gibt es mehrere neue und alte Forts. Ausserdem hat die insel gerade mal 500.000 Einwohner gehen wir vom durchschnittlichen Zombiefilm aus sind 70% Zombies 20% komplett gefressen oder so ne art restezombie mit beschränkter Fortbewegung und 10% haben den Anfang überlebt und kampfen nun. 
Wenn wir da ankommen würde ich daher mit max. 200.000 zombies rechnen hört sich viel an aber bei uns in Deutschland rennen zu der Zeit 40Mio rum.
Die Einheimischen wären das größere Problem wenn es nur primitive Schläger sind, jedoch denke ich das in so einem Szenario man eher auf eine moderate Gesellschaft treffen würde, den der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund zieht sich durch unsere Geschichte wie ein roter Faden. 
Auch wenn vielleicht viele dort ankommen würde man Sie bestimmt aufnehmen da ja min 90% tot / untot sind und man bei genug Personal auch das größere Sizilien zurück erobern könnte. 
Das wäre mein idealer Ausgangspunkt für die neubesiedlung der Welt. Die Festunginsel Malta gebaut um jedem Angriff von See oder Land zu trotzen.


----------



## shadow24 (7. November 2013)

ok,ich bin dabei...

klar,was sollte mich im kalten Deutschland halten wenn sowieso alle freunde,verwandten,usw tot odre auf der flucht sind?dann tatsächlich ne schöne mittelmeerinsel...und die Idee mit der Küstennähe segeln fin dich auch gut.würd ich auch so machen.da kann man immer wieder an land gehen und Proviant auffüllen,denn das wird ne sehr lange fahrt werden.da ein paar tausend Kilometer bewältigt werden müssten...aber man hat dann ja alle zeit der welt und aufm boot wäre man sicher...



ob da jetzt tatsächlcih so viel ezombies leben würden wäre ich gar nicht mal sicher.ist ja schliesslich ne Insel und wenn die seuche am Festland ausbricht reicht die vlt gar nicht bis auf die Insel,oder nur in so geringem maße das man da mit einigen wenigen Zombies zu tun hat...grösseres Problem wäre Nahrung und wasser auf der Insel.denn wenn da tatsächlcih noch viele leben wird es eng...da müsste man dann immer weiter entfernte raubzüge ans land machen weil immer mehr der orte die nah dran sind ausgeplündert wären...

aber das kriegt man bestimmt auch geregelt auf alle fälle besser als hier...denn das wetter ist glaub ich nicht ganz unwichtig.wenn man sich vorstellt wie stark die eigen epsyche angeschlagen wäre durch den vielen Tod und schrecken um ein herum würde einem schönes wetter echt gut tun...stell man sich mal vor Zombies im nacken und dann nur regen und kälte...ne danke...


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (11. November 2013)

Man könnte doch Motorradkleidung nehmen , die ist kevlarverstärkt ,also bissfest, und dazu einen Footballhelm , in dem wird es auch nicht zu heiß.  Und ja , ich bleibe bei der Idee mit der Rüstung. Punkt!


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (11. November 2013)

Die wahrscheinlichste Variante der Zombies ist , dass der tollwutvirus mutiert ( da tollwu im Endstadium so zimlich die gleichen Symptome wie der zombievirus hat [ sprich schmerzunempfindlichkeit , totale Aggressivität etc.]) was heißen würde , dass zombies wie normale Menschen sterben könnten.

Die beste Waffe gegen Zombies ist übrigens ein an der Spitze eingesägter baseballschläger wo man in die sägespalte ein kreissägenblatt steckt und es mit einer Schraube befestigt


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (11. November 2013)

Ist da noch irgendein Überlebender außer mir?&#128173;


----------



## Algrim (18. November 2013)

Hi ich lebe auch noch. 
Wegen der Rüstung macht Dir keine Gedanken,  einfach etwas aus Leder oder verstärktem Jeansstoff, Kunstfaser und das Beißt keiner durch. Den Helm würde ich weglassen weil der Schutz wiegt die eingeschränkte Sicht nicht aus. Die Rüstung ist ja eh nur für leichte Bisse im Kampf mit max. 3 Zombies wenn so ne 30 Horde dich eingekreist hat ist es eh vorbei wenn Du nicht gerade Riddick heisst.
Deine Waffe ist auch, sry wenn ich das sagen muss, für den Müll. Die Konstruktion sieht böse aus aber ohne Antrieb für das Sägeblatt ist es sogar schlechter als ne normale Axt. Ich würde, wenn es schon ne Nahkampfwaffe sein muss, auf ein Schwert verweisen es ist zwar nur nicht so cool aber eine effektiv Waffe am besten aber ein altmodisches Breitschwert mit zweiseitigen Schneiden. Katana ist was für geübte Iadio Kämpfer ich als nicht Krieger setze eher auf brachiale Gewaltwaffen mit einfacher Führung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. November 2013)

ich würde als waffe einfach eine bombe nehmen


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ich würde als waffe einfach eine bombe nehmen


ähm...eine bombe?...also allein der begriff ist doch recht oberflächlich...meinst du eine 
a)Handgranate?
b)eine atombombe?
c)plastiksprengstoff?

also zu a würde ich dir unbedingt eine Ausbildung an schweren kampfgerät empfehlen,damit du nicht das falsche ende wegwirfst..und auch etwas über so nicht ganz unwichtige dinge wie Streuwirkung oder Druckwelle erfährst,denn sonst pulverisierst du zwar 4 Zombies im Nahkampf...dich aber auch gleich mit...

zu b würde ich sagen:du verabschiedest dich mit einem knall der es in sich hat...(übrigens ist diese variante nur zu empfehlen wenn du viele, sehr viele überlebende noch verärgern willst beim abtritt)

zu c) siehe a...


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2013)

Epic-Survivor-2000 schrieb:


> Man könnte doch Motorradkleidung nehmen , die ist kevlarverstärkt ,also bissfest, und dazu einen Footballhelm , in dem wird es auch nicht zu heiß.  Und ja , ich bleibe bei der Idee mit der Rüstung. Punkt!


ist doch kein Problem...ich freue mich über jedes Hindernis was mir vorsprung vor der zombiehorde gewährt


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2013)

Epic-Survivor-2000 schrieb:


> Die beste Waffe gegen Zombies ist übrigens ein an der Spitze eingesägter baseballschläger wo man in die sägespalte ein kreissägenblatt steckt und es mit einer Schraube befestigt


lernt man sowas bei der Horde?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. November 2013)

könnte man die zombies nicht mit maul und klauenseuche infizieren? ohen die wären sie ja harmlos


----------



## Aun (18. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> könnte man die zombies nicht mit maul und klauenseuche infizieren? ohen die wären sie ja harmlos






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (19. November 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=forums&module=post&section=post&do=reply_post&f=8&t=129367&qpid=3393583
Dich werden sie verfolgen, an mir beißen die sich die zähne aus. Ich werde ganz gemütlich durch die zombiemassen durchmarschieren  währen die Zombies die ja als mutierte Menschen genau so schnell rennen können wie Menschen dich fressen


----------



## bkeleanor (19. November 2013)

Schaut euch mal das Spiel State of decay an...das dürfte euch interessieren.
Auf Steam ziemlich günstig.


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2013)

Epic-Survivor-2000 schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=forums&module=post&section=post&do=reply_post&f=8&t=129367&qpid=3393583
> Dich werden sie verfolgen, an mir beißen die sich die zähne aus.


stimmt,für ca 30 Sekunden...

mal ganz ehrlich,wie lange denkst du braucht ne Horde Zombies,die dich wie eine tollwütige meute anspringt, um dir deinen helm vom kopf zu reissen?ich glaub ich lieg da mit meiner Zeitangabe nicht ganz verkehrt...


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2013)

übrigens mal ein guter fb-tip:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. November 2013)

oh weiha! wenn ihr davon ausgeht, dass bereits verstorbene auch zu zombies werden dann haben wir es aber deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (17. Dezember 2013)

Sie werden ja auch zu Zombies , können aber nicht aus der Erde kommen , weil sie ja 2 m tief verbuddelt sind.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

dann müssen wir auch schaufeln vergraben


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte wir wollen gerade NICHT , dass sie auf die Erde kommen


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

Epic-Survivor-2000 schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir wollen gerade NICHT , dass sie auf die Erde kommen



die hölle ist eh voll. also kommen sie zu uns


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (21. Dezember 2013)

Zu dem Thema gibt es ein gutes Lied : http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JouC_rmJ4xc


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2013)

Also ein Pickup oder Van mit einem Kofferraum voller halb und vollautomatischer Feuerwaffen (Zombiland lässt grüssen!) nebst der passenden Munition in 10Tausender Mengen liesse sich eventuel aus einem verlassenem Armeestützpunkt oder in Amiland nach der Zombiapokalypse an jeder 3en Strassenecke finden. Für Nahkampfauseinandersetzungen mit den fiesen Untoten würde ich auf Katana, Kettenhemd UND Tanzschuhe (Stahlkappe, Stahlsohle, wobei Kevlar leichter ist) setzten. Zu guter letzt die Zyankalikapsel im Revers, weil Zombi will ich nicht werden, sollte mich doch wieder erwarten der Zombifuttertot ereilen.


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (25. Dezember 2013)

In den USA gäbe es glaube ich kein so großes zombieproblem , weil da halt jeder ne Knarre hat


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (4. Februar 2014)

Warm schreibt hier eigentlich keiner mehr


----------



## shadow24 (5. Februar 2014)

weil die zombie-Apokalypse bis dato ausgeblieben ist und eigentlich alles wissenswerte zur Vorbereitung darauf auf 164 seiten mitgeteilt wurde...


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (6. Februar 2014)

Manno


----------



## shadow24 (7. Februar 2014)

naja,du musst ja nicht auf mich hören und schreibst weiterhin hier wissenswertes und interessantes rein, wie zb zombiesichtungen,neue verteidigungsmethoden,krankheitserreger,etc...vielleicht bringst du den thread ja wieder zum leben...
passenderweise hast du den thread ja auch wieder aufleben lassen...und was passt besser zu Zombies als wieder was aufleben zu lassen


----------



## Manowar (7. Februar 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja,du musst ja nicht auf mich hören und schreibst weiterhin hier wissenswertes und interessantes rein, wie zb zombiesichtungen,neue verteidigungsmethoden,krankheitserreger,etc...vielleicht bringst du den thread ja wieder zum leben...
> passenderweise hast du den thread ja auch wieder aufleben lassen...und was passt besser zu Zombies als wieder was aufleben zu lassen



Dafür reicht die Qualität seiner Beiträge nicht, sonst wäre ich doch schon längst wieder hier


----------



## shadow24 (7. Februar 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dafür reicht die Qualität seiner Beiträge nicht, sonst wäre ich doch schon längst wieder hier


autsch...das saß...  

dabei hat er sich doch schon so ein passenden namen für den thread ausgesucht...

übrigens,wo ich hier schon mal schreibe, kommt am we wieder mal zombieland...ich freu mich drauf...


----------



## Manowar (7. Februar 2014)

Mal ein etwas anderer Zombiefilm, das stimmt wohl 
Ich hätte aber gern mal wieder nen guten "alten" Film. 
Aber die richtigen Leute dafür, haben momentan keine Lust, weil Zombies allgegenwärtig sind.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Februar 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mal ein etwas anderer Zombiefilm, das stimmt wohl
> Ich hätte aber gern mal wieder nen guten "alten" Film.
> Aber die richtigen Leute dafür, haben momentan keine Lust, weil Zombies allgegenwärtig sind.


wie wahr...

und übrigens den serienstart von sleepy hollow auf pro7 fand ich gar nich schlecht...es liefen schon echt schlechtere Serien...


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (22. April 2014)

Hey, ich hatte gerade noch eine Idee ...


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (22. April 2014)

... EIN 2 METER GROßER HAMSTERBALL!!!


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (22. April 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dafür reicht die Qualität seiner Beiträge nicht, sonst wäre ich doch schon längst wieder hier



Mist, es ist mir schon wieder passiert.


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr braucht nicht mehr spekulieren. fällt aus, weil is nicht


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2014)

Es gibt aber noch die lebenden zombies 

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/panorama/Mann-isst-Hund-bei-lebendigem-Leib-und-bellt-dabei-id20804151.html


ZOMBIE-DROGE
Mann isst Hund bei lebendigem Leib und bellt dabei

http://www.express.de/panorama/horror-angriff-nackter-kannibale-isst-gesicht-von-obdachlosem,2192,16127822.html

Nackter Kannibale isst Gesicht von Obdachlosem

http://www.stern.de/wissen/mensch/partydroge-crystal-meth-wenn-aus-menschen-zombies-werden-1940159.html

Und da haben wir das klassiche Zombie aussehen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Mai 2014)

das das hier immer noch weitergeht ^^


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

Kurzer Einwurf: Vor einiger Zeit gab es einen mittelschlechten Amerikanischen Liebesfilm: Warm Bodies. Kurze Zusammenfassung: Zombiejunge frisst Hirn von einem Jungen, verliebt sich deshalb in dessen Freundin( because of derp) und wird dadurch weider Lebendig, gefolgt von einem typisch Amerikansichen Happy End. Isses ned schee?


Was machen wir, wenn es zu dieser Art von Zombies kommt? Reformen? Abballern? Was ist mit denen,die den Zombies helfen wollen, und was, wenn der zombifizierte Teil der Gesellschaft einen... sagen wir Knabberrückfall hat?


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2014)

so ein quatsch gibt es nur in Hollywood...
Zombie bleibt Zombie und wird sofort abgeknallt,egal ob verliebt oder notgeil...
und es gibt nur mit uns oder gegen uns...wer denen hilft hat seine seite gewählt...


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Zombie bleibt Zombie und wird sofort abgeknallt,egal ob verliebt oder notgeil...



 Sehr interessante Aussage, mein Herr xD

Was, wenn Zombies auf unserer Seite gegen andere Zombies vorgehen oder so? Man mit ihnen ohne weiteres kommunizieren kann? Ich muss sagen, ich hätte Skrupel, meine beste Freundin umzulegen, wenn sie mit mir reden/kommunizieren könnte oder mich gegen andere Zombies verteidigt hätte,und wenn es nur aus Fressgier wäre(Das ist meine Beute!)


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so ein quatsch gibt es nur in Hollywood...


Na damit ist das Zombie-Thema ja durch. Close please?


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Aussage, mein Herr xD
> 
> Was, wenn Zombies auf unserer Seite gegen andere Zombies vorgehen oder so? Man mit ihnen ohne weiteres kommunizieren kann? Ich muss sagen, ich hätte Skrupel, meine beste Freundin umzulegen, wenn sie mit mir reden/kommunizieren könnte oder mich gegen andere Zombies verteidigt hätte,und wenn es nur aus Fressgier wäre(Das ist meine Beute!)


in den "normalen" zombieszenarien sind es nicht mehr Freunde oder Familie,sondern geistlose untote ohne Hemmungen,gefühle und Skrupel...nur mit dem einen willen beseelt alles lebendige zu killen
wenn du mit ner knarre schockiert vor deiner ehemaligen Freundin stehen würdest und deine Hände anfangen zu zittern würde ich dir sagen: drück ab,das ist nicht mehr deine Freundin...und bevor sie dich anfällt,würde ich den Zombie erledigen wenn du nicht abdrücken könntest


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (22. Juli 2014)

Könnte man zombies nicht eigentlich auch mit einem neurotoxin, also einem nervenaufreibend bekämpfen, weil ein nervenaufreibend zerstört ja die Nerven/ das Gehirn , und ohne nerven kann ein zombie seine Muskeln nicht bewegen, und ohne Gehirn geht bei denen ja nix, wie wir wissen. Oder Lüge ich da in der Wirkungsweise von nervengiften falsch?


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (22. Juli 2014)

Das Lüge im letzten statt war ein fail und sollte eigentlich "liege" heißen.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2014)

müsste rein theoritsch möglich seinmit g,v und novichok reihen herr zu werden. problem dabei dürften aber immernoch evtl vorhandenen kollateralschäden sein, da es sich nicht wirklich um gase handelt


----------



## Epic-Survivor-2000 (23. Juli 2014)

Kollateralschäden sollte man vermeiden können, wenn die Menschen zumindest staubmasken tragen würden, was sie allerdings wegen der Gefahr einer Tröpfchen-Infektion sowieso tun sollten. Und selbst wenn, informierst du halt alle in deiner Gruppe, und lässt die anderen (evtl. Feindlichen Gruppen) verrecken.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juli 2014)

Tröpfcheninfektion zu vermeiden hiese aber auch, sich nicht in die Augen zu reiben usw. Also "Tröpfchen" können auch über die Augenschleimhaut in den Körper gelangen.


----------

